# Rob Kardashian



## BadRomance93

Merge if necessary.

He's stupid. Real stupid. But I'd smash. IN. A. HEARTBEAT.

*"Cupid doesn't lie. **about 19 hours ago** via **UberTwitter**"*

*"If you don't respect a girl, don't waste your time. **3:42 AM Jul 12th** via **UberTwitter**"*

*"RT @**1Omarion**: Cool chicks are hard 2 find... **3:15 PM Jul 11th** via **UberTwitter**"*

SHUT UP, Robbie. Shhh. Just, ... don't talk. LOL.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Isn't he dating Angela Simmons? Must be a trip to date someone who comes from a very religious family when your family is everything but.


----------



## babypie

Oh no you didn't just start a thread for Rob.  You didn't.  This cannot be happening.


----------



## chantal1922

lol @ a thread for Rob. I heard he and Angela broke up.


----------



## Jahpson

@ the creation of this thread.

You know how there is a list for all things Kim and Khloe endorsed? We can start one for Rob, but this would be about how many people he mooched

Kris/ Bruce Jenner
Kim Kardashian
Khloe/ Lamar Odom

3


----------



## tweegy

:lolots: oh br you made my day!!! classic!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

oh man- Rob finally got a thread.  I bet her felt left out, especially since he isn't getting paid like his sisters.  Afterall, he is living w/ Khlomar.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Living with them, bringing chicks to their bed, showering in their bathroom...


----------



## babypie

*Here I am tagging along with my sister Khloe and her friend on her romantic vacation with Lamar, I took some steamy pics of them in the pool but Khloe got mad and banished me to the restaurant:*






*And here I am on that same vacation inexplicably dining with a topless man who is touching my shoulder. All I could think was I wonder what Khloe and Lamar are doing right now, maybe I should go up to their room and see:*






*Here's a topless pic of me that Khloe took and posted on her blog. We have such a great brother-sister relationship:*





*And here I am out to dinner with my sisters and their spouses. They love when I tag along. Scott even let me borrow his cardigan:*


----------



## BadRomance93

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rob_Kardashian



> Robert George "Rob" Kardashian, Jr. (born March 17, 1987) is an American celebutante, television personality, model, *and singer*.



Come again?



> He is the second Kardashian sibling to attend and graduate from college.



You don't say...

ETA: I _knew_ you wouldn't let me down,* babypie*.


----------



## chantal1922

@ Scott let me borrow his cardigan


----------



## Charles

BR, aren't you like 17 years old??  You're supposed to be innocent!  Smash Rob Kardashian...psh!


----------



## babypie

Didnt he try and rap?  In between developing that miraculous skin care of course.


----------



## Jahpson

@ babypie

I love your commentaries


----------



## talldrnkofwater

*singer???*


----------



## BadRomance93

Charles said:


> BR, aren't you like 17 years old?? You're supposed to be innocent! Smash Rob Kardashian...psh!


 

:greengrin:


----------



## Jahpson

:lolots:


----------



## babypie

OMG I thought the funniest thing about this thread was that it reached a second page, but sheesh....



Jahpson said:


> :lolots:


----------



## Jahpson

Rob gets a facial






Rob in the studio






Rob makes a stink


----------



## babypie

Cakes this is ALL your fault!! We tried SO HARD to make your thread interesting...look what we've resorted to! Next step: The Bruce Jenner ever changing face thread - The Godfather moulds her man


----------



## Jahpson

The Cakeholder







Hanging with friends






Catching a game with a screw buddy


----------



## babypie

*Yo! I am the baddest Kardashian! The streets of Beverly Hills can be rough man...*


----------



## Jahpson

it does look like he would say that in that pics LOL


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Rob...the man who is not yet "a man"


----------



## Bradysmum

So do we have a Rob list yet?


----------



## Touch

no.. kris hasnt figured out the best way to pimp errrrr market him


----------



## babypie

Nothng
Mooching
Whining
Playing video games


----------



## Bradysmum

^^lol


----------



## knasarae

I don't know what's worse... the fact that Rob has a thread or that I bothered to enter, lol!  *dead*


----------



## Touch

babypie said:


> Nothng
> Mooching
> Whining
> Playing video games


 you forgot stalking/ sending subliminal messages to adrienne
Being self contradictory (but that's a common kardashian trait)


----------



## californiaCRUSH

BadRomance93 said:


> :greengrin:



I didn't know you were so young! Now I feel like I should watch my mouth around you haha.

But I agree on Rob


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^ and crying.  He shed a lot of tears for Adrienne- remember the ep where she went to India?


----------



## babypie

Nothng
Mooching
Whining
Playing video games 
Sleeping
Stalking ex-girlfriends
Walking in on sisters getting busy with their men


----------



## Bradysmum

knasarae said:


> I don't know what's worse... the fact that Rob has a thread or that I bothered to enter, lol! *dead*


 

Or the fact that we're posting in it


----------



## knasarae

^True! lol


----------



## babypie

Nothng
Mooching
Whining
Playing video games 
Sleeping
Stalking ex-girlfriends
Walking in on sisters getting busy with their men 
Crying

Ahh screw it, I can't be assed doing this...lol


----------



## Jahpson

babypie said:


> Nothng
> Mooching
> Whining
> Playing video games
> Sleeping
> Stalking ex-girlfriends
> Walking in on sisters getting busy with their men
> Crying
> 
> Ahh screw it, I can't be assed doing this...lol


 

house sitter!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

babypie said:


> Nothng
> Mooching
> Whining
> Playing video games
> Sleeping
> Stalking ex-girlfriends
> Walking in on sisters getting busy with their men


 
Why are you not putting his exciting, amazing, new Perfect Skin skincare line on your list?!


----------



## babypie

Nothng
Mooching
Whining
Playing video games 
Sleeping
Stalking ex-girlfriends
Walking in on sisters getting busy with their men 
Crying
Mysterious skin care
Getting manis and pedis
Getting facials


----------



## BadRomance93

Incestual lust is a full-time job.


----------



## Jahpson

you didn't put house sitting


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

babypie said:


> Nothng
> Mooching
> Whining
> Playing video games


 

Watching the sexy video his sister made for her husband


----------



## babypie

Nothng
Mooching
Whining
Playing video games 
Sleeping
Stalking ex-girlfriends
Walking in on sisters getting busy with their men 
Crying
Mysterious skin care
Getting manis and pedis
Getting facials
"house sitting" - see also "mooching"
Watching his sister's porn
Being generally incestual


----------



## tweegy

:weird: Is rob a martini with a twist??



Jahpson said:


> :lolots:



Also, he's not an athlete why are his legs soo smooth!??


----------



## tweegy

babypie said:


> Nothng
> Mooching
> Whining
> Playing video games
> Sleeping
> Stalking ex-girlfriends
> Walking in on sisters getting busy with their men
> Crying
> Mysterious skin care
> Getting manis and pedis
> Getting facials
> "house sitting" - see also "mooching"
> Watching his sister's porn
> Being generally incestual



getting busy in sister's bedrooms
Watching sisters sexy tapes made for their HUSBANDS
naming his sisters weird ass nicknames  "beau" 
watching photos of ex girlfriends for hours on end
making out with girls that look exactly like his sister


----------



## tweegy

babypie said:


> Cakes this is ALL your fault!! We tried SO HARD to make your thread interesting...look what we've resorted to! Next step: The Bruce Jenner ever changing face thread - The Godfather moulds her man






Ooo!!! Ooo!! I call starting a thread for Scott!!!!


----------



## Bradysmum

"sperm doner" for Kourt


----------



## BadRomance93

Bradysmum said:


> "sperm doner" for Kourt


 
*Bazaaam!*


----------



## tweegy

Kardashians in the attic y'all!


----------



## Charles

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^ and crying.  He shed a lot of tears for Adrienne- remember the ep where she went to India?



Or when he was going to fly somewhere for her (I think) and she calls to tell him not to, but he keeps insisting.  Finally she tells him she's seeing someone.  

Bam!  In your face!

He was probably thinking "Fuuuuuuccckkk...are the cameras rolling?"


----------



## BadRomance93

Jahpson said:


> :lolots:


 
"Use the baby pink, ...no not that one, the one closer to nude. That's it, sweetheart, you got i... DAMN WOMAN, not so rough now! What I told you 'bout bein' so damn rough? No, no, no, ...it's cool, we cool. Gon' now, finish up. ...I'm meeting Lamar, er, Khloe and Lamar for dinner tonight."


----------



## tweegy

BadRomance93 said:


> "Use the baby pink, ...no not that one, the one closer to nude. That's it, sweetheart, you got i... DAMN WOMAN, not so rough now! What I told you 'bout bein' so damn rough? No, no, no, ...it's cool, we cool. Gon' now, finish up. ...I'm meeting Lamar, er, Khloe and Lamar for dinner tonight."




Then hopefully, I'll get me some Scotty time...oooh yeah!! Scotty tiiime...


----------



## Ms.parker123

OMG. *the Kardashians are taking over!!!*


----------



## babypie

tweegy said:


> Then hopefully, I'll get me some Scotty time...oooh yeah!! Scotty tiiime...


 No way, Rob clearly has a crush on Lamar.


----------



## tweegy

babypie said:


> No way, Rob clearly has a crush on Lamar.


I think he started out with Scott but, is now  lusting after Lamar


----------



## BadRomance93

tweegy said:


> I think he started out with Scott but, is now lusting after Lamar


 
Lamar's got money! At least... he'll spend it on you.

There's room for two white Phantoms in that driveway...


----------



## tweegy

BadRomance93 said:


> Lamar's got money! At least... he'll spend it on you.
> 
> There's room for two white Phantoms in that driveway...


LOL rob's sugar daddy!


----------



## BadRomance93

Just to clarify, this was by no means a joke thread, I for serious wanted a space to collect all of my thoughts about the happenings in the life of the only Kardashian I'd bang.

Heehee! :greengrin:

As with any thread, there will be several jokes_ in it_, but that's impossible to avoid with the subject matter, and, dare I say, welcomed.


----------



## tweegy

Well, all you need is a loong Lace front wig and stuff a pillow down the back of your pants and your set!!!


----------



## Avril

I can't believe this has reached 4 pages and it's only in existence for less than 1 day!!


----------



## BadRomance93

I had been thinking about starting a Rob thread for MONTHS, but I just put it off.


----------



## orinoco

oh u guys... i LOVE this!!!:lolots:

i always found his 'crushes' on his sisters a bit.. unnerving.. i remember i saw an oooold vintage kim video on TMZ when they went out for dinner together and the paps asked him if he had a good time, and he said something along the lines of "whats not to like about having dinner with a sexy beautiful girl (kim) :weird:" i swear if my brother called me sexy i would hit him with my purse.

and dare i say he's the Kardashian with the tushiest tush? by natural means of course...


----------



## chantal1922

lmao scotty time!


----------



## babypie

Avril said:


> I can't believe this has reached 4 pages and it's only in existence for less than 1 day!!


 And the subject matter is the least relevant Kardashian!


----------



## babypie

orinoco said:


> oh u guys... i LOVE this!!!:lolots:
> 
> i always found his 'crushes' on his sisters a bit.. unnerving.. i remember i saw an oooold vintage kim video on TMZ when they went out for dinner together and the paps asked him if he had a good time, and he said something along the lines of "*whats not to like about having dinner with a sexy beautiful girl (kim*) :weird:" i swear if my brother called me sexy i would hit him with my purse.
> 
> and dare i say he's the Kardashian with the tushiest tush? by natural means of course...


 

Maybe the Kardasians will end up on Springer someday


----------



## BadRomance93

babypie said:


> And the subject matter is the least relevant Kardashian!


 
And not even the fifth famous one!


----------



## babypie

I'm waiting for the Lamar thread...


----------



## tweegy

babypie said:


> I'm waiting for the Lamar thread...



Naw, I want a Mason Disick thread LOL


----------



## BadRomance93

I'm scared the Mods will think we're actin' a fool and delete every thread made today.



I was just trying to make a personalized "Drool Thread" exclusive to Rob. I didn't set out to hurt anybody! LOL. 

:greengrin:


----------



## babypie

Maybe we can ask a mod to merge the Rob/Scott/Bruce thread into a miscellaneous "other Kardashians" thread


----------



## tweegy

Eh,  I think its cool, Each thread has its own...personality?


----------



## babypie

tweegy said:


> Eh, I think its cool, Each thread has its own...*personality*?


 Is that what we're calling it?  

The scott thread is like a horror movie, I was just in there and saw pink paisly followed by a lime green jacket.


----------



## BadRomance93

tweegy said:


> Eh, I think its cool, Each thread has its own...personality?


 
YEAH. No merging, PLEASE!!!  I beg of you!

Kris has her own thread... 

It's OK.

LOL.

ETA: At the beginning I meant "Merge if there's already a Rob thread".


----------



## tweegy

babypie said:


> Is that what we're calling it?
> 
> The scott thread is like a horror movie, I was just in there and saw pink paisly followed by a lime green jacket.


 Precisely...


----------



## ellacoach

^ agree with BadRomance! No merging please! All of these idiots deserve their own threads!!!


----------



## tweegy

^ I second that...


Let the "love" spread..besides, you know Rob's gonna sneak over to Scott's thread for Scotty time..


----------



## babypie

Is anyone else getting a milk head throbbing from frantically going between these threads?   I seriously never thought I'd be spending my afternoon google-imaging scott freakin' disick!


----------



## tweegy

^ LOL Neither did I!!!


----------



## BadRomance93

babypie said:


> Is anyone else getting a milk head throbbing from frantically going between these threads?  I seriously never thought I'd be spending my afternoon google-imaging scott freakin' disick!


 
I'd be worried about that if I was at work, too.

Given how close his surname is to d*ck, and how his "personality" would make one mistype...


----------



## tweegy

Lol!!


----------



## babypie

I mistyped "milk head throbbing" above when I mean to type "mild". I'm thinking it's a Freudian slip...Scott...Milk...Mason...Kourtney breast feeding...


----------



## BadRomance93

Rob's favourite song of the moment is "Shut It Down" by Drake feat. The-Dream.

"Ice Cream conversations, _they all want the scoop..._"

You guys, ...listening to The-Dream sing that part... #DEAD Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## BadRomance93

His old Twitter avatar:







He's such a tortured gentleman, you guys!

He's just looking for the _right_ girl. It's not his fault, you guys! You guys! 

(I knew it'd die early.)


----------



## tweegy

Adrienne!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BadRomance93

tweegy said:


> Adrienne!!!!!!!!!


 
Rocky s*** always slays me.

"Hey, look what Rocky (Lamar/Khloe/Kris/Kimberly/Kourt/Scott) bought me with his money!"


----------



## tweegy

badromance93 said:


> rocky s*** always slays me.
> 
> "hey, look what rocky (lamar/khloe/kris/kimberly/kourt/scott) bought me with his money!"





:d


----------



## BadRomance93

So, Rob's train of thought when picking who to follow on Twitter (this time) went like this:

_Adrienne, Demi Lovato, Selena Gomez, Justin Bieber..._

Like I said, I don't like him for his mind.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Rob is sexy as hell, but his hairline is a different story.


----------



## tweegy

That's cause when he reached Selena Kim Slapped him and told him she'll tell the kodfather he wants to date a reclusive person if he didn't pick the biebs


----------



## BadRomance93

http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/2010/07/15/cracking-up-with-teri-hatcher-for-gethatched/



> Who is the funniest person you know?
> 
> The funniest person I know is my brother Robert! I am constantly laughing every time we are together! He has the weirdest sense of humor. He always has a straight face but totally kidding around.


----------



## tweegy

BadRomance93 said:


> http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/2010/07/15/cracking-up-with-teri-hatcher-for-gethatched/


... but then he takes it too far when he stares at me too long and weird


----------



## californiaCRUSH

tweegy said:


> ... but then he takes it too far when he stares at me too long and weird



Or showers in Khloe's bathroom hoping to get a glimpse of her or Lamar sans clothes.


----------



## babypie

tweegy said:


> Adrienne!!!!!!!!!


:lolots: 

That cute little muppet saved herself from exiting the mobKardashians when she had the chance.


----------



## orinoco

babypie said:


> Maybe the Kardasians will end up on Springer someday




 Somebody call Kris!!$$$


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Charles said:


> Or when he was going to fly somewhere for her (I think) and she calls to tell him not to, but he keeps insisting. Finally she tells him she's seeing someone.
> 
> Bam! In your face!
> 
> He was probably thinking "Fuuuuuuccckkk...are the cameras rolling?"


 
IIRC, Adrienne said that it didn't go down in the manner the show made it go down. She wasn't seeing anyone, no one contacted Rob like he claimed (Rob said Adrienne's new bf sent him an email or a text), they never actually spoke, and she supposedly wasn't even in NY when Rob said he was going to visit her. This dude is a clown. A cutie. But a clown.


----------



## Charles

BadRomance93 said:


> :greengrin:



Bad girl!  I put the blame squarely on the shoulders of Miley Cyrus!


----------



## Charles

BudgetBeauty said:


> IIRC, Adrienne said that it didn't go down in the manner the show made it go down. She wasn't seeing anyone, no one contacted Rob like he claimed (Rob said Adrienne's new bf sent him an email or a text), they never actually spoke, and she supposedly wasn't even in NY when Rob said he was going to visit her. This dude is a clown. A cutie. But a clown.



Yeah..that's what it was...he checked his email and he supposedly got something from her bf telling him to leave them alone.


----------



## inspired984

Oh, really?? Why am I not surprised about that? Where'd you read her response? I'd be interested to see that lol.


----------



## roxys

I'm not surprised either... everything they do is for the cameras.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Charles said:


> Yeah..that's what it was...he checked his email and he supposedly got something from her bf telling him to leave them alone.


 

The script writers wrote that whole scenario.  lol


----------



## babypie

talldrnkofwater said:


> The script writers wrote that whole scenario. lol


----------



## tweegy




----------



## momofgirls

talldrnkofwater said:


> The script writers wrote that whole scenario.  lol


----------



## BudgetBeauty

inspired984 said:


> Oh, really?? Why am I not surprised about that? Where'd you read her response? I'd be interested to see that lol.


 
She made a few comments on Twitter after the episode originally aired, and she deleted most of them.


----------



## babypie

Khloe just posted this on her blog:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

He reminds me of Joey Fatone in that one hahaha.


----------



## Charles

babypie said:


> Khloe just posted this on her blog:



Is that his Bob DeNiro impression?


----------



## knasarae

^Lol @ Charles!


----------



## BadRomance93

Where's Rob's dating show, Seacrest? Encroach on that sweet, sweet "VH1 Romance" territory.

*ROB OF LOVE:* _Which contestant will 'Rob' him of his heart?_


----------



## purseinsanity

I used to like Rob in the first season of KUWTK.  Now he's just lame.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

BadRomance93 said:


> Where's Rob's dating show, Seacrest? Encroach on that sweet, sweet "VH1 Romance" territory.
> 
> *ROB OF LOVE:* _Which contestant will 'Rob' him of his heart?_


----------



## babypie

Could you just imagine Momma Jenner scrutinizing each contestant


----------



## BadRomance93

babypie said:


> Could you just imagine Momma Jenner scrutinizing each contestant


 
I could, ...and I'm _delighted_.








> T*** in/out, darlings, time to make some babies! *swats riding crop menacingly in hand*


----------



## babypie

Go get him girls!!


----------



## BadRomance93

^ It even _looks_ like one of those sets! :greengrin:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like her earrings.


----------



## BadRomance93

(via Twitter)



> Women cheat too.





> Lost lots of money... #nobueno



Don't let your mother talk your pretty little head into thinking those two things are related, now...


----------



## `JeNNY

*I wouldn't smash lol... he comes across as a huge wimp *​


----------



## californiaCRUSH

^ he does. I like a manlier guy, but I'd give him one night.


----------



## `JeNNY

*


californiaCRUSH said:



			^ he does. I like a manlier guy, but I'd give him one night.
		
Click to expand...


Well that could turn into a nightmare, what if he started crying afterward? 

*hopes BadRomance doesn't kick me out the thread* lol*​


----------



## californiaCRUSH

^I'd have to muffle the cries with a pillow and get the heck out of there.


----------



## BadRomance93

Hahahahaha! :greengrin:


----------



## tweegy




----------



## babypie

Awww he's on a date!

*Phone about to die... about 2 hours ago via UberTwitter *

*I'm out with your Husband! Don't have an air charger! RT @**KhloeKardashian**: @**RobKardashian** charge it! Duh**about 2 hours ago** via UberTwitter*


----------



## it.girl

babypie said:


> Awww he's on a date!
> 
> *Phone about to die... about 2 hours ago via UberTwitter *
> 
> *I'm out with your Husband! Don't have an air charger! RT @**KhloeKardashian**: @**RobKardashian** charge it! Duh**about 2 hours ago** via UberTwitter*





I just read through this entire thread and this made me laugh uncontrollably.

This is officially my favorite thread. After the Kim Kardashian thread of course.


----------



## BadRomance93

(via Twitter, obvs.)



> #beastmode but my stomach beats yours!  RT @TEYANATAYLOR: abs on deck am i beach & pool ready??? http://twitpic.com/28lmo5
> about 4 hours ago via UberTwitter



Teyana has way more tone to her gut than I've seen in yours Robbie.



> I don't have facebook or myspace. Twitter only!
> about 4 hours ago via web



Orly? Do you mean public/fan page or private? Because I read that as: "I have a private Facebook page under an alias".


----------



## babypie

it.girl said:


> I just read through this entire thread and this made me laugh uncontrollably.
> 
> This is officially my favorite thread. After the Kim Kardashian thread of course.


 Oh girl, get yourself over to the Scott Disick thread!


----------



## BadRomance93

it.girl said:


> I just read through this entire thread and this made me laugh uncontrollably.
> 
> *This is officially my favorite thread.* After the Kim Kardashian thread of course.


 
I saw a need, there was too much material for our masterful posters to work with. It needed a place of it's own, so that it may grow and posper...

I am the streets. Power to the People! :greengrin:

()

I hope that a thread of his own is proof enough to Kris that he needs his own dating show. The family jumped on that pony with Kimberly, they might as well ride it out.

The Kodfather skipped over Rob and went straight to Kendall, though, and this is most disconerting.


----------



## BadRomance93

babypie said:


> Oh girl, get yourself over to the Scott Disick thread!


 
Heeeyyyyyyy! 

It's true though, I cannot lie. :greengrin:


----------



## tweegy

PARTY'S ERE!!!!!


----------



## BadRomance93

> CRACK RT @JOEYCRACKTS: DARKSIDE!!!!!! http://twitpic.com/28q19g
> 18 minutes ago via UberTwitter



Dear Lord, he's turned to _drugs_!!!! 

*nice Mean Girls reference, Rob?*


----------



## talldrnkofwater

BadRomance93 said:


> I saw a need, there was too much material for our masterful posters to work with. It needed a place of it's own, so that it may grow and posper...
> 
> I am the streets. Power to the People! :greengrin:
> 
> ()
> 
> I hope that a thread of his own is proof enough to Kris that he needs his own dating show. The family jumped on that pony with Kimberly, they might as well ride it out.
> 
> The Kodfather skipped over Rob and went straight to Kendall, though, and this is most disconerting.



Kris keeps dissing our boy Rob.  What;s going on w/ the bs skin care line that has yet to be put on the shelves?  Rob might be the new ca$h cow and she ain't doing jack **** to get him off of khlomare's couch.  smfh.


----------



## Charles

babypie said:


> Awww he's on a date!
> 
> *Phone about to die... about 2 hours ago via UberTwitter *
> 
> *I'm out with your Husband! Don't have an air charger! RT @**KhloeKardashian**: @**RobKardashian** charge it! Duh**about 2 hours ago** via UberTwitter*




I don't even know what all that means..


----------



## babypie

Charles said:


> I don't even know what all that means..


Awww...I don't even have twitter but I'm guessing:

Rob said:
*Phone about to die... **about 2 hours ago** via **UberTwitter*

Khloe replied:
*@**KhloeKardashian**: @**RobKardashian** charge it! Duh **about 2 hours ago** via **UberTwitter* 

Rob replied:
*I'm out with your Husband! Don't have an air charger! RT @**KhloeKardashian*


----------



## tweegy

wtf is an air charger???


----------



## BadRomance93

Robbie's trying to be so hard:



> "Just being a dime b**** in the face, don't make you a dime b****." --UNKNOWN
> 1,280,226,748,000.00 via UberTwitter





> Beautiful. http://tweetphoto.com/35416337
> about 11 hours ago via UberTwitter



Apparently, he's now going by *R. Kelly "Kells" Jr.*, .... lemme know how that works out, Rob.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I wish he didn't have so many tats.


----------



## babypie

He looks exactly like his dad in that pic


----------



## DC-Cutie

californiaCRUSH said:


> I wish he didn't have so many tats.


 
I wish he didn't get that big arse ARDIENNE tat on his abdomen...  idiot!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

DC-Cutie said:


> I wish he didn't get that big arse ARDIENNE tat on his abdomen...  idiot!



Very true. 

I don't think he's gotten that covered up either. Maybe hoping for a reconciliation?


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ Ummm, I think she pretty much let him know "not gonna happen" at the wedding.  You know Khloe's wedding..  She married Lamar...  

just in case you guys didn't know.  She's married now!!!


----------



## BabyDollChic

RT @MissKeriBaby: #RaiseUrHand if you're celibate.    
about 1 hour ago  via UberTwitter  

Soo.. this means Roberto is celibate?


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I wish he didn't get that big arse ARDIENNE tat on his abdomen...  idiot!



Guess thats why he was stalking her...


----------



## babypie

Well sure he's celibate now that Khloe's married....


----------



## tweegy

Wait.....Khloe's Married???


----------



## babypie

Oh yeah, she has a husband and everything.  She's married and can't go clubbing anymore because she's married to her husband.


----------



## tweegy

So let me get this straight- Khloe's married? Rob celibate? And Kim's NOT Married....And 30???


----------



## babypie

And Kylie has her own thread.


----------



## Jahpson

khloe's married yall!


----------



## chantal1922

wait Khloe is married?!


----------



## it.girl

Khloe's married? When did this happen?!?


----------



## meela188

babypie said:


> *Oh yeah,* *she has a husband and everything*. She's married and can't go clubbing anymore because she's married to her husband.


 
This made me chuckle


----------



## californiaCRUSH

When did she get married? WHY ISN'T THERE A THREAD DEDICATED TO THIS BREAKING NEWS!


----------



## Charles

Whoa...Khloe married Lamar?  I thought Rob and Lamar were dating.


----------



## ilvoelv

^ lmao Charles finally found out where the parties at on TPF


----------



## babypie

Wasn't Kim just wearing this same outfit?!

*Out and about on a beautiful afternoon, Adrienne Bailon was spotted in New York City on Wednesday (July 28).*


----------



## BadRomance93

^ She was indeed, *babypie*. Although, perhaps Rob differentiates his attraction based on the Hermes/Yves Saint Laurent purse factor. Hmmmm? 

ETA: There is always Heron's black blazer formula to consider, too. Huhhhhh. Noodle scratcher, this 'un.


----------



## babypie

And Kim was wearing pink nails last week too...hmmm....


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like everything about her outfit minus the shoes, and I would really love her bag and necklace in my life.


----------



## chantal1922

^^me too!


----------



## babypie




----------



## tweegy

LOL making the kardashian rounds babypie?


----------



## BadRomance93

You've never had a fierce shoe game, Robbie. I could school you...

To quote Beyonce: "Lemme be your Suga Mama..."

....only you pay. 

I'm sorry, I'm sorry, ....Bruce'll pay. Or Brody.

Lamar.

Listen, who pays is not the point, you need shoes that match your uncontainable sex appeal.

Those do not...

ETA: I could Upgrade U, Robbie.


----------



## babypie

tweegy said:


> LOL making the kardashian rounds babypie?


'tis not hard, they are all over the gossip sites...

ETA we must not let them get to page 2...*shudder*....


----------



## tweegy

babypie said:


> 'tis not hard, they are all over the gossip sites...
> 
> ETA we must not let them get to page 2...*shudder*....


We must keep the dream alive!!!!


----------



## BadRomance93

tweegy said:


> We must keep the dream alive!!!!


 


tweegy said:


> We must keep *Kris'* dream alive!!!!


 
I fixed that for you. Your welcome.

ETA: Your, You're, I really don't think these trifling things matter, there's Kardashians to discuss!


----------



## tweegy

I cant believe I misses that...


----------



## BadRomance93

> Watching "SCARFACE" with @RealLamarOdom
> about 24 hours ago via UberTwitter





> Going golfing with @RealLamarOdom and the BrucER... ^_^
> about 9 hours ago via UberTwitter





> #grownMans***
> about 9 hours ago via UberTwitter



Huh.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Dear Robert,

Get a life.

xoxo
Me


----------



## BadRomance93

> Nothing more Beautiful than *Family* & Friends.
> 1,280,658,336,000.00 via web





> Sureee... Miss You too! RT @KimKardashian: Wanna have lunch @RobKardashian ? I miss u
> about 1 hour ago via UberTwitter



...don't make me get the rolled up newspaper Rob.


----------



## babypie

Please someone find him a random girl with low self esteem to date asap!


----------



## tweegy

wasnt he just invited to a date with kim??


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^


----------



## babypie

Well there ya go!


----------



## BadRomance93

I can't decide between Kanye West or Rob Kardashian, don't I have the best taste in men?

ETA: I should just say, "To Hell with it", and just go out with Rihanna....


----------



## babypie

Here he is golfing with Lamar, so romantic


----------



## BadRomance93

There's a top/bottom joke I could make here if I was clever and bold enough....


----------



## babypie

But you are, you are


----------



## tweegy

Maybe a 9 iron joke or would that be cliche??


----------



## BadRomance93

tweegy said:


> Maybe a 9 iron joke or would that be cliche??


 
I thought about a 9 Iron/D*ldo joke, but that would've been too crass.


----------



## tweegy

great minds...


----------



## chantal1922

Of course he is golfing with his boo Lamar. They are butt buddies. I need Rob to step out on his own. Get a job (lol the skin care line doesn't count) and get his own place. I wonder what he does all day.


----------



## babypie

He has plenty to occupy his time!

Playstation
Xbox
Tweeting
Going to lunch and dinner with his sisters
Sleeping
Mooching
Pining for Adrienne

Who has time for a job?


----------



## BadRomance93

babypie said:


> He has plenty to occupy his time!
> 
> Playstation
> Xbox
> Tweeting
> Going to lunch and dinner with his sisters
> Sleeping
> Mooching
> Pining for Adrienne
> 
> Who has time for a job?


 
You forgot the Wii.


----------



## BadRomance93

> Can't have em all, don't want em all. #dannon
> 4 minutes ago via UberTwitter
> Reply Retweet .   More than 3 Twitter locations is suspect for a groupie whore. PERIOD!!!!!!!
> about 3 hours ago via UberTwitter
> Reply Retweet .   You know you're a groupie whore when your Twitter location is MIA/LA/NYC/ATL/PHX/VEGAS
> about 3 hours ago via UberTwitter
> Reply Retweet



LOL Robbie, L-O-L.

Also: I missed the episode where #dannon replaced #bible.

ETA: Also: CELEBRITIES! Stop looking for random sex via Twitter! It in no way will end in any other way than the obvious. Loser.

ETAA: Is "Groupie Whore" the new "Prostitution Whore"?


----------



## tweegy

babypie said:


> He has plenty to occupy his time!
> 
> Playstation
> Xbox
> Tweeting
> Going to lunch and dinner with his sisters
> Sleeping
> Mooching
> Pining for Adrienne
> 
> Who has time for a job?


and drinking with scott...playing (games) with lamar

....and if all else fails, watch his sisters x rated videos...


----------



## BadRomance93

You just know he was sextweeting with some stripper in ATL and she turned him down and he threw himself a right wittle hissy fit. She's got bigger fish to fry, Kardashian!


ETA: Rob's "Twitter Location" is Mars, for frame of reference...


----------



## BadRomance93

> I swear @RobKardashian is the funniest person I know! He literally makes me cry, I can't stop laughing. #bible
> about 3 hours ago via TweetGenius
> 
> Who do u think is the #SexiestCouple ?
> about 2 hours ago via TweetGenius
> 
> Reply Retweet .   #sexiest couple @KhloeKardashian @RealLamarOdom
> about 2 hours ago via TweetGenius


*-@KimKardashian*

Don't go down Rob's path, Kimberly....


----------



## meluvs2shop

californiaCRUSH said:


> ^ he does. I like a manlier guy, *but I'd give him one night.*



best line in this thread!

he is adorable, albeit a bit corny, but you can't blame the guy since he was surrounded by ALL girls growing up. God have mercy...way too much estrogen, for anyone.


----------



## BadRomance93

> Yuuuppp! RT @BobbyBrackins: RT @RobKardashian Can't have em all, don't want em all. #dannon < #Quality > #Quantity!
> 8 minutes ago via UberTwitter



Quality over Quantity? That goes against the Kardashian family motto, Rob.


----------



## orinoco

^^ poor guy only had Bruce as a male role model most of his life.. and we know just how much pull THAT guy's got in the house....


----------



## BadRomance93

> I bought a car! #cocainewhite Porsche Panamera
> about 2 hours ago via UberTwitter



Keep trying to live that dream, Robbie.


----------



## chantal1922

So he can buy a car but can't  buy or rent his own place. Ok Rob. btw Khloe is married.


----------



## BadRomance93

chantal1922 said:


> So he can buy a car but can't buy or rent his own place. Ok Rob. *btw Khloe is married*.


 
SHE IS???? 

Nobody tells me _ANYTHING_ around here! 




()


----------



## orinoco

^^ say whaaatt??  no way!! to who??


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ to a Laker (you know the L.A. basketball team) and they got *married* after dating for only a month.  It was even televised....like Princess Di and Charles' wedding.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

chantal1922 said:


> Of course he is golfing with his boo Lamar. They are butt buddies. I need Rob to step out on his own. Get a job (*lol the skin care line doesn't count*) and get his own place. I wonder what he does all day.


----------



## DC-Cutie

can I just say that Rob is *****-Made!


----------



## Charles

Cocaine White is an actual Porsche color....as is Ganja Green.  Related note, I heard that Rob does lines off of Khloe's a$$.

So, what does the "#xxxxxx" in Tweets mean?


----------



## Jahpson

^ i think it means a trending topic? not completely sure


----------



## BadRomance93

> Man I wanna leave my house but I don't have my damn wallet! DAMN MALIKA!!!
> about 6 hours ago via web





> I need my id you idiot! Not money... And yeah bought a car today so I'm broke... RT @ThisismyiQ: @RobKardashian ur broke anyway.
> about 6 hours ago via UberTwitter



Diddy's step-kid? is such a hater...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Charles said:


> *Cocaine White is an actual Porsche color....as is Ganja Green.*  Related note, I heard that Rob does lines off of Khloe's a$$.
> 
> So, what does the "#xxxxxx" in Tweets mean?



ur kidding, right?! i'm so naive i had to google it. came up empty. #xxxxx is a hashtag (no pun intended) that is tracked and attempts to make something a trending topic.


----------



## BadRomance93

flsurfergirl3 said:


> ur kidding, right?! i'm so naive i had to google it. came up empty. #xxxxx is a hashtag (no pun intended) that is tracked and attempts to make something a trending topic.


 
Girlie, I was hopeful too. I want a Ganja Green Porsche....

ETA: But a Presidential Kush Purple would look cooler....

Ultimate is the Acid Joplin paint job:


----------



## flsurfergirl3

BadRomance93 said:


> Girlie, I was hopeful too. I want a Ganja Green Porsche....



:greengrin:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

The thing I admire about Rob is that he did go to USC and graduated w/ a degree in business. So he's already a step ahead of Kim and Khloe. He just needs to stop trying to be a baller and get a real job.


----------



## BadRomance93

californiaCRUSH said:


> The thing I admire about Rob is that he did go to USC and graduated w/ a degree in business. So he's already a step ahead of Kim and Khloe. *He just needs to stop trying to be a baller and get a real job*.


 
Didn't I already mention the Kardashian Kredo?

"One must either pretend to be a baller, or marry one. Legitimate work is for chumps!"

It's on their Krest...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

BadRomance93 said:


> Didn't I already mention the Kardashian Kredo?
> 
> "One must either pretend to be a baller, or marry one. Legitimate work is for chumps!"
> 
> It's on their Krest...



Hahah I bet you could design them a better Krest. Try contacting Kris and seeing what kind of deal you two can strike up


----------



## Charles

BadRomance93 said:


> Ultimate is the Acid Joplin paint job:



Yep...it has a Pearl effect...

*crickets chirping*

I said...it has a PEARL effect

*silence*


----------



## Jahpson




----------



## BadRomance93

Charles said:


> Yep...it has a Pearl effect...
> 
> *crickets chirping*
> 
> I said...it has a PEARL effect
> 
> *silence*


 
I see you, Charles, ...I see you. :greengrin:


----------



## Charles




----------



## babypie

Filming KUWTK


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I LOVE MASON EEEP.

But also, it looks like Rob's child. Gross.


----------



## babypie

I know right.  But...

...after all my Dash in the Attic jesting, my husband's brother's daughter looked _exactly_ like their sister when she was a baby.  It was totally creepy and funny.  She's five now and her face has changed dramatically since she was a toddler.  Funny how that works out sometimes.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

It's got to be that Rob looks like the dad and I guess like Kim said *shudders* the Kardashian gene is strong.

G-d help us all.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i'm surprised this hasn't been posted yet! Khloe's drunk tweets. disturbing LOL as only the Kardashians do it! 

Don't worry..... @robkardashian is single as a lone fly on a sack of refrigerated pie  he's just a G ass pimp!!!!!
about 14 hours ago via TweetGenius

Voyer *****es!!!!!! @robkardashian and his *****!!!!!!! http://twitpic.com/2cds54
about 14 hours ago via Twitpic


----------



## tweegy

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i'm surprised this hasn't been posted yet! Khloe's drunk tweets. disturbing LOL as only the Kardashians do it!
> 
> Don't worry..... @robkardashian is single as a lone fly on a sack of refrigerated pie  he's just a G ass pimp!!!!!
> about 14 hours ago via TweetGenius
> 
> Voyer *****es!!!!!! @robkardashian and his *****!!!!!!! http://twitpic.com/2cds54
> about 14 hours ago via Twitpic




I would not be surprised if she likes rob...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

^ I"m just waiting for them to hook up.


----------



## babypie

She looks so startled


----------



## flsurfergirl3

they have a secret love affair, IMHO.


----------



## babypie

Looks like they are wearing the same shade of lipstick


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^

riiiiiiiiight?!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I think the twins are gorgeous.

Rob is so sexy, especially because he looks somewhat Armenian. Glad to see someone hasn't erased all their heritage.


----------



## Jahpson

he is definitely hitting that. LOL

I see Scott morphing Mason's face.


----------



## Charles

She cute!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

they are def hooking up.


----------



## californiaCRUSH




----------



## tweegy

suspect....


----------



## BadRomance93

Because this is fun: http://tweetphoto.com/37583867


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Since when are they friends? And how did this relationship form?


----------



## BadRomance93

So, Rob has a thing for porn stars... how does he meet up with them if he's living in someone else's house? 

Now, if "no romance without finance" applies to porn stars, and I think it is fair to say that for many it does (f***ing famous men isn't something that they have to jump at, they jump to them), ...he's essentially asking his mother for ho money. Or his sisters, which is so much better, of course.

Or he could be exclusively dating that one girl, I don't know, but he's been linked to Lisa Ann (big a**), and a few other girls who are contract stars for BangBros and the like (big a** specialty sites).

At the very least he could just not follow them on Twitter and keep things a little more personal...


----------



## Jahpson

hanging with the uber talented wasting away life doing nothing. perfect fit


----------



## BadRomance93

Duuuuuudddeee! In the time that I posted that bit about the porn girls, one of them set their twitter to private!

It's okay girlie, I have nothing but mad respect for you for baggin' Robbie, it's alright. P: There ain't no sha...well, that's relative, but still!


----------



## Charles

Who are the other porn stars?  Teyana isn't in porn.

As for money, he gets paid to be on the show...der!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

californiaCRUSH said:


> I think the twins are gorgeous.


 
I think so, too.


----------



## BadRomance93

Charles said:


> Who are the other porn stars? Teyana isn't in porn.
> 
> *As for money, he gets paid to be on the show*...der!


 
Don't pull that bulls***, HAHA!  I counter that he himself claims he went broke buying his Coca-Loca Porsche! 

None of the girls have been pictured here that I know of. But TMZ was talking about him being with Lisa Ann (who is, last I checked, near 40) in December or something, and if he was with Lisa Ann, and he's been talking to these other girls via Twitter, I have to assume he's gotten around a bit more. Even if he's not, for my own imagination's sake I have to assume he's some kind of depraved sex addict recruiting the big butted ladies of adult cinema for indulgent weekend long romps. 

But, it is most certain that he enjoys a very large a**. The size of a** that Kimberly kould only dream of!!! Lord have mercy! :greengrin:

Sad part is, physically, I am not his type.


----------



## Charles

I didn't notice anything super huge about Lisa Ann's rear.  Perhaps it's cause her abnormally large breasts balanced her out?

He should give Brianna Love a tweety tweet!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

BadRomance93 said:


> Duuuuuudddeee! In the time that I posted that bit about the porn girls, *one of them set their twitter to private!*
> 
> It's okay girlie, I have nothing but mad respect for you for baggin' Robbie, it's alright. P: There ain't no sha...well, that's relative, but still!


 
I wonder who is reading this- Rob or her.  They are prob thinking...damn, those tpf bishes are friggin detectives.


----------



## orinoco

He's got a thing for porn stars eh? No wonder he's so into Kim....


----------



## californiaCRUSH

orinoco said:


> He's got a thing for porn stars eh? No wonder he's so into Kim....



Zing haha


----------



## BadRomance93

He really, really, _really_ loves porn. I can only assume, because he's following EVEN MORE porn stars as of this morning, and yes, they all specialize in the ass-al department.


----------



## BadRomance93

BadRomance93 said:


> He really, really, _really_ loves porn. I can only assume, because he's following EVEN MORE porn stars as of this morning, and yes, they all specialize in the ass-al department.


 
He just followed another one! 

...and she's following Kim!


ETA: She looks like Khloe in the face, you guys.

ETAA: I can see when he follows another one because, smart ladies that they are, the tiny lil' avatar thumbnails are always of a big giant a**.


----------



## babypie

So Robby has a porn star fetish? zzzzz....c'mon, give us something more to work with! I wonder if he stole a bunch of those Khloe masks and makes his girlfriends wear them in the bedroom.... remember these things? 

http://outofbounds.nbcsports.com/khloemask.jpghttp://outofbounds.nbcsports.com/khloemask.jpg


----------



## BadRomance93

babypie said:


> So Robby has a porn star fetish? zzzzz....c'mon, give us something more to work with! I wonder if he stole a bunch of those Khloe masks and makes his girlfriends wear them in the bedroom.... remember these things?
> 
> http://outofbounds.nbcsports.com/khloemask.jpg


 
I need some Holy water, a bottle of Jack Daniels, and a strand of garlic or something after seeing that, Oh my GOD!!!! O_O Hahahahaha!

ETA: They all have their booking emails listed in their bios. You KNOW Robbie's been hitting that up!

ETAA: "Hey sexy, wanna have dinner with me and my sister tonight, I'll ask her to sign an autograph for you if you give me a hand***. "

          "My mom will get you ur own show if some tip drilling goes down. "

Hahahahahahahahahahahaahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## BadRomance93

Brace yourself if you're at this club, my lover may or may not be there based on this vague tweet:



> Yessir. RT @MorganHardman: On are way to sound check its going down tonight @Teairra_Mari Ep release party tonight @ the key club
> 4 minutes ago via UberTwitter



ETA: Also, some rando was stalktweeting (@ replying them literally 300 times a piece saying "please reply to me, I'll die happy if you do") everyone with the surname Kardashian, and MY LOVER replied to this messy girl! Yes, I am quite jealous...


----------



## BadRomance93

On porn star Bree Olson's Wikipedia page:



> Olson was seen on the reality show Keeping Up with the Kardashians on E!, where she had a small role as the nanny who was fired on her first day.



This is why I feel it should be punishable by law to include the word "reality" in connection with any of this contrived crap. Where's that European sensibility about false advertising when you need it? #Mercy


----------



## Jahpson

he probably likes porn stars because they do all the work in the sack


----------



## flsurfergirl3

BadRomance93 said:


> On porn star Bree Olson's Wikipedia page:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I feel it should be punishable by law to include the word "reality" in connection with any of this contrived crap. Where's that European sensibility about false advertising when you need it? #Mercy



omg this chick is a hot mess! i saw her twitter once and she rights about traveling city to city for random hook-ups and gang bangs.


----------



## babypie

http://khloekardashian.celebuzz.com...that-happens-in-vegas-stays-in-vegas.php#more


----------



## tweegy

babypie said:


> http://khloekardashian.celebuzz.com...that-happens-in-vegas-stays-in-vegas.php#more






> August 19, 2010   3:38 PM, Wendi                said:
> 
> LMAO!!!! HOW is he still single?????



:lolots:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Thank god this was filmed.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

omg i'm dying!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

*via Perez Hilton*

"Well, well, well. What do we have here?!

It looks as though Demi Lovato might have found a new man in Rob Kardashian!

The two, we were first seen together at Nick Jonas' birthday, were spotted ALONE and affectionately walking arm in arm into Pinz Bowling alley in Studio City today, before grabbing a bite to eat at delicious In N' Out Burger!

Very curious indeed!

Maybe someone's trying to keep her new romance on the DL after her last one blew up in her face because she wouldn't shut up about it!

LOLs!

What do U think?? Are these two together??"


----------



## babypie

Rob's cheating on Lamar?!


----------



## tweegy

Will anyone ever make an honest man outta this guy...first he leaves Scott for Lamar and now Abandoned Lindt to hear Khloe scream shes Married for Demi.....Rob is such a man H0e...


----------



## ByeKitty

babypie said:


> Rob's cheating on Lamar?!


----------



## babypie




----------



## ByeKitty

I think Snooki creeps me out even more than Rob...


----------



## babypie

At least Rob has the decency to look kinda embarrassed..


----------



## tweegy

snickers smashed rob!!!!!





babypie said:


>


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Snooki looks disgusting.


----------



## babypie

She does


----------



## CandyGloss

Are Demi and Rob dating?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Snickers looks like a vintage Coach leather handbag...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

CandyGloss said:


> Are Demi and Rob dating?



I don't think so.


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> Snickers looks like a vintage Coach leather handbag...



make sure my hair is in curls when you bury me....


----------



## pinklipgloss33

DC-Cutie said:


> Snickers looks like a vintage Coach leather handbag...


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> Snickers looks like a vintage Coach leather handbag...


 *dead*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

californiaCRUSH said:


> Snooki looks disgusting.



Snooki *always* looks disgusting


----------



## talldrnkofwater

hmmm- seperated at birth


----------



## babypie




----------



## ByeKitty

This guy makes me sad... didn't he go to college? Why doesn't he have a job or a life of his own??


----------



## babypie

Because he's too busy dating his brother in law!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

babypie said:


> Because he's too busy dating his brother in law!



  Khloe looks a little grabby with Kakes too... keeping it in the family?  I mean, who grabs there?


----------



## tweegy

Sonic Peaches said:


> Khloe looks a little grabby with Kakes too... keeping it in the family?  I mean, who grabs there?


----------



## DC-Cutie

ByeKitty said:


> This guy makes me sad... didn't he go to college? Why doesn't he have a job or a life of his own??


 
because nobody has made him MAN UP!  His sisters let him live with them, his mother babys him because he's her only boy and well, that's pretty much it..


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> because nobody has made him MAN UP!  His sisters let him live with them, his mother babys him because he's her only boy and well, that's pretty much it..


True! Could you imagine dating this guy?? you not only have a nosey mom but you have his sisters in your face and Khloe threatening to body slam you...then you've pissed off lamar cause you stile his man...not good


----------



## californiaCRUSH

tweegy said:


> True! Could you imagine dating this guy?? you not only have a nosey mom but you have his sisters in your face and Khloe threatening to body slam you...then you've pissed off lamar cause you stile his man...not good



Hahaha, I love you.


----------



## Jahpson

he looks drunk in that pic


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Breaking News: Rob finally got a face book page.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ you are a mess!!!!!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

maybe the Kardashians will adopt me.  I'll fit right in...or maybe not.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'd be hitting on Rob all the time, adopted sibling or not.


----------



## babypie

I just realized Rob and Kourtney have the same hairline


----------



## tweegy

babypie said:


> I just realized Rob and Kourtney have the same hairline



Its what bonds them... And mason also right? Doesn't he have that hairline


----------



## babypie

tweegy said:


> Its what bonds them... And mason also right? Doesn't he have that hairline


 like father like son


----------



## tweegy

Yup, like father like son while kourt's in the attic


----------



## babypie

Thats how she lost her baby weight.  The new Kardashian Attic Diet!  A lil bit of incest and those pounds drop right off dolls!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

tweegy said:


> True! Could you imagine dating this guy?? you not only have a nosey mom but you have his sisters in your face and Khloe threatening to body slam you...*then you've pissed off lamar cause you stile his man*...not good


----------



## tweegy

babypie said:


> Thats how she lost her baby weight.  The new Kardashian Attic Diet!  A lil bit of incest and those pounds drop right off dolls!


 And leopard attire to give the illusion!!


----------



## tweegy

oh rob smh....


----------



## tweegy

> RobKardashian  Robert Kardashian
> Like my baby mama! RT @KhloeKardashian: Damnnn we look good! @RobKardashian http://yfrog.com/ehpnskj


----------



## californiaCRUSH

tweegy said:


> oh rob smh....



Dayum. I'd let him be my prom date.


----------



## tweegy

"@RobKardashian: I had one of my top 5 worst dreams ever last night! But I escaped and survived!"

My reply:


"@TheTPFBishes: @RobKardashian was it about the romar?"


----------



## Jeneen

i'm so kreeped out... V.K. Andrews... Brothers in the Attik


----------



## tweegy

Jeneen said:


> i'm so kreeped out... V.K. Andrews... Brothers in the Attik


Kardashians in the attik doll....Didnt you know?? before Lamar he really fathered Kourtney's baby!!! *Dramatik musik*


----------



## tweegy

> TPF Bishes
> @RobKardashian @RealLamarOdom You Keep Supporting your man Rob!!!!! Show him you Love Him no Matter what!!!!
> 20 seconds ago via web


:greengrin:


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm pretty sure, out of all the Kardashians, he's the most useless


----------



## tweegy

Lamar doesnt think so..


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> Lamar doesnt think so..


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


>


:greengrin: OOOH Yes I DID!!


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> :greengrin: OOOH Yes I DID!!


He's still useless to me... the only thing he does is stealing her married sister's husband!

He doesn't even reproduce...that's the least he could do to satisfy Kris, right?


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> He's still useless to me... the only thing he does is stealing her married sister's husband!
> 
> He doesn't even reproduce...that's the least he could do to satisfy Kris, right?


I'm sure he'll make it up to her when his Skincare line comes out *chuckles**


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> I'm sure he'll make it up to her when his Skincare line comes out *chuckles**


Skinkare


----------



## tweegy

Argh!!


----------



## lambiepie

And I am just now seeing this thread dolls?? 

I was obviously living under a rock.


----------



## tweegy

lambiepie said:


> And I am just now seeing this thread dolls??
> 
> I was obviously living under a rock.


 AAwww Come on Doll All the members of the Kardashians have their own thread......even Bruce!


----------



## tweegy

Anyone Care to take a stab as to WHY Rob is still single....



> RobKardashian  Robert Kardashian
> Always tell your Mother that you love her. She's your best friend.
> 13 minutes ago


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Aww ..


----------



## tweegy

enabler..


----------



## ByeKitty

LOL!! I'm always surpised when this thread is being bumped


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> LOL!! I'm always surpised when this thread is being bumped


Is it because he's supposed to be in Khloe and Lamar's thread??


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> Is it because he's supposed to be in Khloe and Lamar's thread??


Yes, totally... And because he never does anything, besides... tweeting "wise" things about appreciating women/kodfathers?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

When badromance was around this thread was poppin


----------



## flsurfergirl3

sooooooo, i'm eating lunch @ a burger joint in the new Cosmopolitan Hotel in Vegas last week and guess who walks in?!?!?! Adrienne!!!!!!!!!!! my friend goes "isn't that the Cheetah Girl?!" i go "no way, that girl looks too "chonga"". (a chonga is a term we use in Miami for girls who wear huge hoop earrings and dark lipstick and slicked back ponytails). sooooo...i checked my twitter and she had just tweeted a pic of herself @ a slot machine and yep...it was her! same outfit! 

super cute and tiny in person but man, did she pile on the makeup! in true Kardashian wannabe fashion! i tweeted that i had seen her and she was pretty in person and she replied "thanks "!!!!!!!!!! 

later that day...Khloe tweeted something about Rob HATING girls in dark red lipstick. i think she was referring to Kim's album pics but i have to think she was kinda also sticking it to Adrienne. A and R were both in Vegas. wonder if they ran into each other?!


----------



## tweegy

flsurfergirl3 said:


> sooooooo, i'm eating lunch @ a burger joint in the new Cosmopolitan Hotel in Vegas last week and guess who walks in?!?!?! Adrienne!!!!!!!!!!! my friend goes "isn't that the Cheetah Girl?!" i go "no way, that girl looks too* "chonga"". (a chonga is a term we use in Miami for girls who wear huge hoop earrings and dark lipstick and slicked back ponytails)*. sooooo...i checked my twitter and she had just tweeted a pic of herself @ a slot machine and yep...it was her! same outfit!
> 
> super cute and tiny in person but man, did she pile on the makeup! in true Kardashian wannabe fashion! i tweeted that i had seen her and she was pretty in person and she replied "thanks "!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> later that day...Khloe tweeted something about Rob HATING girls in dark red lipstick. i think she was referring to Kim's album pics but i have to think she was kinda also sticking it to Adrienne. A and R were both in Vegas. wonder if they ran into each other?!


Bahahahahahahaa!!! I have to hit someone that!!! she looks like that on the show...slick back hair and big earrings..


----------



## californiaCRUSH

flsurfergirl3 said:


> sooooooo, i'm eating lunch @ a burger joint in the new Cosmopolitan Hotel in Vegas last week and guess who walks in?!?!?! Adrienne!!!!!!!!!!! my friend goes "isn't that the Cheetah Girl?!" i go "no way, that girl looks too "chonga"". (a chonga is a term we use in Miami for girls who wear huge hoop earrings and dark lipstick and slicked back ponytails). sooooo...i checked my twitter and she had just tweeted a pic of herself @ a slot machine and yep...it was her! same outfit!
> 
> super cute and tiny in person but man, did she pile on the makeup! in true Kardashian wannabe fashion! i tweeted that i had seen her and she was pretty in person and she replied "thanks "!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> later that day...Khloe tweeted something about Rob HATING girls in dark red lipstick. i think she was referring to Kim's album pics but i have to think she was kinda also sticking it to Adrienne. A and R were both in Vegas. wonder if they ran into each other?!



You should have wnt up to her!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

californiaCRUSH said:


> You should have wnt up to her!



we wanted to so bad but she was eating with 2 guys and another girl. they were taking cute pics of each other. they ordered a TON of food lol


----------



## californiaCRUSH

flsurfergirl3 said:


> we wanted to so bad but she was eating with 2 guys and another girl. they were taking cute pics of each other. they ordered a TON of food lol



Haha that sounds cute. Imagine you saw her and Rob being all lovey dovey, you could have blown the storyline for KUTWK wide open!


----------



## tweegy

RobKardashian  Robert Kardashian
Just got out this photo shoot that I been doing all day! Can't tell you all what it's for just yet but had sooo much fun! Now #Lakers !!!
20 hours ago


----------



## tweegy

FINALLY!!!! He Admits it!!!!!

  RobKardashian  Robert Kardashian
I Need A Girl
13 hours ago


----------



## Jahpson

tweegy said:


> FINALLY!!!! He Admits it!!!!!
> 
> RobKardashian  Robert Kardashian
> I Need A Girl
> 13 hours ago




I guess he went to go bother Lamar but Lamar was too busy shagging his very married wife.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

tweegy said:


> FINALLY!!!! He Admits it!!!!!
> 
> RobKardashian  Robert Kardashian
> I Need A Girl
> 13 hours ago



And a job. and his own place. and a life.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I didnt know he had a thread. 
*runs off to find Avril*


----------



## chantal1922

californiaCRUSH said:


> And a job. and his own place. and a life.


agreed.


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> FINALLY!!!! He Admits it!!!!!
> 
> RobKardashian  Robert Kardashian
> I Need A Girl
> 13 hours ago


...but what girl needs him?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ummmm...did we see THIS?!

RobKardashian Robert Kardashian 
Baby I know we've been through some stuff in the past . . . but our Love deserves a 2nd chance. I'm ready for a brand new chapter.


----------



## CobaltBlu

nah....too easy.......let someone else take this one, LOL!



flsurfergirl3 said:


> ummmm...did we see THIS?!
> 
> RobKardashian Robert Kardashian
> Baby I know we've been through some stuff in the past . . . but our Love deserves a 2nd chance. I'm ready for a brand new chapter.


----------



## Jahpson

please dont tell me he was talking to adrienne.


----------



## ByeKitty

Don't be naive Jahpson, it's quite clear he's into men...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Rob is such a girl. There's sensitive and there's being a pansy.


----------



## Jeneen

what is princess rob crying about this time? did he break his xbox? was there a speck of dirt on the rug? Is his mom yelling at him again about kondom wrappers and portrait tattoos?


----------



## lambiepie

^ Lmao! Tis all true things.....


----------



## edsbgrl

The poor guy is only 23. Give him a break.  At least a little one.


----------



## tweegy

Jeneen said:


> what is princess rob crying about this time? did he break his xbox? was there a speck of dirt on the rug? Is his mom yelling at him again about kondom wrappers and portrait tattoos?



Worse!! He chipped his pinky nail!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> ummmm...did we see THIS?!
> 
> RobKardashian Robert Kardashian
> Baby I know we've been through some stuff in the past . . . but our Love deserves a 2nd chance. I'm ready for a brand new chapter.


 
who is he referring to? L'amour or Adrienne?  My bet is on L'amour...  Hi Dolls


----------



## Jeneen

Lol Rob is so young, and so handsome. He shouldn't waste his youth on L'amour.


----------



## ByeKitty

He should've been a girl... That household can't be good to raise a boy 

**jealous?**


----------



## OladeB

someone needs a haircut and general cleanup methinks




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Robert-shows-tattoo-late-fathers-face-LA.html


----------



## tweegy

Dont worry...now that BR is back..she'll clean him up and scrap and boil the rest...


He and Lamar probably had a lovers quarrel..


----------



## OladeB

haha, whatever happened I'm sure Lamar came on top out of this one


----------



## ByeKitty

OladeB said:


> someone needs a haircut and general cleanup methinks
> 
> View attachment 1297921
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Robert-shows-tattoo-late-fathers-face-LA.html


He looks like he just woke up there..


----------



## OladeB

or like had no sleep for days


----------



## lkrp123

Nice tats Rob. You're so hardcore.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Trying to b a bad boy


----------



## OladeB

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> Trying to b a bad boy



oh he is a bad boy... for not washing behind the ears


----------



## ByeKitty

OladeB said:


> oh he is a bad boy... for not washing behind the ears


Nooo, he's The Kodfather's little baby 
Her only boy!


----------



## BadRomance93

> I am a Virgin. #PERIOD DO NOT JOKE! RT @SouljaBoy are me and @MsTaniaTorres the only virgins on twitter or what?





> @AdamGoldston I would do anything for that steak! LOL



-@RobKardashian


----------



## tweegy

Rob is probably a virgin in his ears....


----------



## BadRomance93

What a sexist prick!



> Just ran into @MelodyThornton at dinner. Beautiful and no make up. *LOVE Women with no make up!*
> 17 hours ago via Twitter for iPhone



Oh, do you Big Boy? Well, that's good to know. Women everywhere will take note that YOU PREFER that they look a certain way.

Don't get me started on his incessant tweeting about his "future wife... whomever she might be... with her pedicures... and being related to me".

Speaking of which:







I like how he refollowed his sisters in the order that Nicki Minaj name-checks them in "Girls Fall Like Dominoes".


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Lamar forgot to mention he is a husband...to his wife...Khloe. and they are married.


----------



## BadRomance93

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Lamar forgot to mention he is a husband...to his wife...Khloe. and they are married.


 
Khloe is equally as guilty of this sin!

...unless of course the surprise is that she is married, which should be a surprise to NO ONE!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

BadRomance93 said:


> Khloe is equally as guilty of this sin!
> 
> ...unless of course the surprise is that she is married, which should be a surprise to NO ONE!



Surprised me!


----------



## BadRomance93

> Like my outfit for the SAG Awards? http://yfrog.com/h3e6rlj
> 1 minute ago via Twitter for BlackBerry®



http://yfrog.com/h3e6rlj


----------



## BadRomance93

Figures he'd be friends with Wilmer Valderrama.


----------



## BadRomance93

> LOL! No comment. RT @BStyleINC @RobKardashian is going to start modelling for PETA w/ his Faux Fur scarf... http://plixi.com/p/73909697
> 40 minutes ago via web



-@_RobKardashian_

What, what, what?! What is this?!!


----------



## ByeKitty

BadRomance93 said:


> What a sexist prick!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, do you Big Boy? Well, that's good to know. Women everywhere will take note that YOU PREFER that they look a certain way.
> 
> Don't get me started on his incessant tweeting about his "future wife... whomever she might be... with her pedicures... and being related to me".
> 
> Speaking of which:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how he refollowed his sisters in the order that Nicki Minaj name-checks them in "Girls Fall Like Dominoes".


I'm not sure I find that sexist... However, as much as I like a "natural look", during winters (cooold winters over here) I just look like I haven't slept in a week without make-up on.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

BadRomance93 said:


> -@_RobKardashian_
> 
> What, what, what?! What is this?!!



He looks exactly like Mason here. With some facial hair.


----------



## tweegy

californiaCRUSH said:


> He looks exactly like Mason here. With some facial hair.


Like father like son doll!


----------



## tweegy

RobKardashian  Robert Kardashian
"I'll be fine once I get it"
2 hours ago


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> RobKardashian  Robert Kardashian
> "I'll be fine once I get it"
> 2 hours ago


----------



## tweegy

..................................................................................


----------



## californiaCRUSH

*vomits*


----------



## nataliam1976

ByeKitty said:


> Don't be naive Jahpson, it's quite clear he's into men...



He is into men? first I read Khloe is married and now this! I need to lie down.


----------



## tweegy

nataliam1976 said:


> He is into men? first I read Khloe is married and now this! I need to lie down.


Just his brother in law.....


----------



## lkrp123

why wasn't rob in the unbreakable kommercial...


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> Just his brother in law.....



brother-in-law? you mean his husband?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

looking at that pic...Rob & Khloe have the same nose. and Kim...well hers is def not her birth nose.


----------



## BadRomance93

I tweet the dirtiest things to Rob, but he has yet to reply. 

Demi Lovato was good enough, why aren't I?!!!>>!

ETA:



> Oh damn, I hit 1 million Followers! Thanks to all the hoes !​


 
-@RobKardashian


----------



## tweegy

BadRomance93 said:


> I tweet the dirtiest things to Rob, but he has yet to reply.
> 
> Demi Lovato was good enough, why aren't I?!!!>>!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> 
> -@RobKardashian


Say you're Lamar!!


----------



## ByeKitty

lkrp123 said:


> why wasn't rob in the unbreakable kommercial...


Too easy - it wasn't in the kontrakt


----------



## tweegy

*  RobKardashian  Robert Kardashian
9 months and counting... F**k My Life!
7 minutes ago*


----------



## chantal1922

^^ the damn hell? He better be counting down till his birthday!


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> *RobKardashian Robert Kardashian*
> *9 months and counting... F**k My Life!*
> *7 minutes ago*


 

Maybe Khloe is kicking him out beause she wants her man back


----------



## NoSnowHere

lkrp123 said:


> brother-in-law? you mean his husband?



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## ByeKitty

@RobKardashian *AND ROB!!! GOODNESS. RT @KhloeKardashian Ahhhhhhhhh Khloé and Lamar this April!!!! Are you ready??!?! Wooohooooo*


----------



## ByeKitty

KeepinUpWKris

Rob was supposed to be a girl and because it was St. Paddy's Day I was going to name "her" Kelly! How cute right?! Brought him home in pink!


----------



## BadRomance93

ByeKitty said:


> KeepinUpWKris
> 
> Rob was supposed to be a girl and because it was St. Paddy's Day I was going to name "her" Kelly! How cute right?! Brought him home in pink!


 
My fake KardashiName[sup]TM[/sup] is Kelly Kardashian!


----------



## tweegy

What a response!!!

*  RobKardashian  Robert Kardashian
C*CK PARTY!!! RT @KhloeKardashian Happy birthday @RobKardashian I love you!!!! Wooooohooooooooooo
9 minutes ago *


----------



## lkrp123

tweegy said:


> What a response!!!
> 
> *  RobKardashian  Robert Kardashian
> C*CK PARTY!!! RT @KhloeKardashian Happy birthday @RobKardashian I love you!!!! Wooooohooooooooooo
> 9 minutes ago *



well, well, well ROB!


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> What a response!!!
> 
> *  RobKardashian  Robert Kardashian
> C*CK PARTY!!! RT @KhloeKardashian Happy birthday @RobKardashian I love you!!!! Wooooohooooooooooo
> 9 minutes ago *


C*ck party, huh?


----------



## CobaltBlu

I dont know what that is.... but I think my invitation got lost in the mail.  Too bad.


----------



## tweegy

http://twitpic.com/4bklks


----------



## tweegy

http://twitpic.com/40ym9t


----------



## flsurfergirl3

tweegy said:


> http://twitpic.com/40ym9t



LOL i posted that pic a while back. very Al Bundy LOL 

he looks kinda cute there all vulnerable hahahha


----------



## flsurfergirl3

tweegy said:


> http://twitpic.com/4bklks



yayyyy!  Rob saves the day!!!


----------



## chantal1922

*Rob Kardashian Emergency Surgery*







> Rob Kardashian had emergency surgery last night, reportedly to remove his appendix.
> 
> The reality star had been complaining of stomach pains on Tuesday and wound up being taken to the hospital, where he tweeted a photo with the caption, &#8220;This is what happens if you don&#8217;t eat your Wheaties.&#8221;
> 
> Kardashian is recovering and comfortable.


http://www.gossipcop.com/rob-kardashian-surgery-appendix-emergency-hospital-pic-picture-photo/


----------



## lkrp123

I'm so happy he is better!!!


----------



## Jahpson

tweegy said:


> What a response!!!
> 
> *  RobKardashian  Robert Kardashian
> C*CK PARTY!!! RT @KhloeKardashian Happy birthday @RobKardashian I love you!!!! Wooooohooooooooooo
> 9 minutes ago *




Lamar wasn't tweeted?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Hahaha that caption makes me laugh. Rob is silly


----------



## tweegy

April fools a day early dolls!!!



*Kardashian promotes online video gaming
Thu, Mar 31 1:50 PM ET
by Lynn Hoppes
*

Kim KardashianJacob Andrzejczak/WireImageRob Kardashian is flanked by sisters Khloe and Kim at his 24th birthday party in Las Vegas recently.

"I had to stop the video game I was playing just to talk to you."

That's Rob Kardashian's life. Seriously.

The only brother of the Kardashian clan and a co-star on all those reality shows had to put down his gaming system to talk about his new venture -- wait for it -- playing video games online.

Yep.

"I'm like a lot of people in that I play video games all the time," said Kardashian, who recently celebrated his 24th birthday two weeks ago. "And now I'm working with a company where you can win cash and prizes while playing video games."

Kardashian has partnered with Rivalspot Sports Entertainment to create a portal for console gamers to go head-to-head on Playstation 3 and Xbox 360 and wager cash. Using proprietary tools, Rivalspot.com lets gamers challenge and compete against each other, and after the games' scores are reported back, the money is paid out to the winner.

*"I've always loved video games and this is a perfect opportunity for me to use my business degree,"* said Kardashian, who graduated from the University of Southern California's Marshall School of Business in 2009. "As you know, I play video games pretty much all day, so this is a way for people actually to make money doing it."

To help promote the new venture, Kardashian is heading out to Houston to host a Rivalspot.com party Friday night at 5th Amendment bar downtown. He'll be mingling with the party crowd while challenging fans in NCAA and NBA 2K11 wars on Xbox360 throughout the night.

"This is going to be pretty awesome," said Kardashian, who is traveling after having his appendix removed a week ago. "It's not like the gaming laws back in the day. This is pretty awesome. This is all legal. You're going to see athletes and celebrities playing alongside everyday video game fans."


----------



## tweegy

Traitor!!!

  RobKardashian  Robert Kardashian
I am now following @Oprah 
1 hour ago


----------



## DC-Cutie

I thought Kris said he had a skincare line....

Boy, have a damn seat!


----------



## tweegy

The replies are just so hilariously random!!



> Robert Kardashian
> @RobKardashian Robert Kardashian
> THANK GOD MY GOOD FRIEND JOE FRANCIS WON THE TRIAL & DEFENDED HIMSELF! http://www.dailybusinessreview.com/PubArticleDBR.jsp?id=1202489460076
> 3 minutes ago via web Favorite Retweet Reply
> replies &#8595;
> »
> tanya jack
> kutey_2_Qute tanya jack
> @
> @RobKardashian your very cute ..
> 1 minute ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> »
> ali said mandhry
> ali_lartiste1 ali said mandhry
> @
> @RobKardashian rob tell me about ur fragrance where can i buy it?
> 1 minute ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> »
> Jonathan Spence-Bell
> JonnyFlorida Jonathan Spence-Bell
> @
> @RobKardashian If you were a Power Ranger, what color would you be?
> 2 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> »
> polett allen
> polettsxl4dy polett allen
> @
> @RobKardashian i love
> 2 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> »
> elly laou&#9829;
> ellygibsonlaou_ elly laou&#9829;
> @
> @RobKardashian follow me please? xxxx
> 2 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> »
> CACAJUICE
> cacajuicetina CACAJUICE
> @
> @RobKardashian What do you have to say to your gay fans?
> 2 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> »
> denisaaaaaaaaaa.&#9819;
> xdenisaidv denisaaaaaaaaaa.&#9819;
> @
> @RobKardashian http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljcph0HE2j1qhfe8ro1_500.gif
> 2 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> »
> Lisbeth Alize Roman
> EyeLashesxx Lisbeth Alize Roman
> @
> @RobKardashian F**k up.
> 2 minutes ago


----------



## handbag_fetish

He may be a loser, but he is a FINE one.


----------



## eggpudding

Lmfao. I always thought Rob was far too girly and emasculated by his sisters to be hot.


----------



## handbag_fetish

eggpudding said:


> Lmfao. I always thought Rob was far too girly and emasculated by his sisters to be hot.



HATER alert!! Hater!! 


jk, I still think he's fine.


----------



## lovemysavior

Did you guys catch what he said about having unprotected sex "all the time" on the Khloe and Lamar episode....so sad....where are these peoples morals.


----------



## NY_Mami

Him too?????... is there a thread for the Kardashian dogs as well???... lol....


----------



## AEGIS

his widows peak is so distracting. he is very lucky to be able to hop from mansion to mansion




NY_Mami said:


> Him too?????... is there a thread for the Kardashian dogs as well???... lol....




i thought the same thing lol.  rob does nothing


----------



## californiaCRUSH

AEGIS said:


> his widows peak is so distracting. he is very lucky to be able to hop from mansion to mansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought the same thing lol.  rob does nothing



Why should he have to do anything? That USC degree is a waste .. he's just going to mooch off the family money forever. Too bad Kris can't figure out how to pimp him out separately.


----------



## bisousx

eggpudding said:


> Lmfao. I always thought Rob was far too girly and emasculated by his sisters to be hot.



SAME. I saw him at a party a few weeks ago, he looks just like his photos.


----------



## SerraEstrella

NY_Mami said:


> Him too?????... is there a thread for the Kardashian dogs as well???... lol....


 
Ummm first time I laughed out loud - for real, on TPF. Thx!


----------



## NY_Mami

SerraEstrella said:


> Ummm first time I laughed out loud - for real, on TPF. Thx!


 

LOL.... Welcome...


----------



## luvs*it*

eggpudding said:


> Lmfao. I always thought Rob was far too girly and emasculated by his sisters to be hot.


 
*~*Exactly!!!*~*


----------



## kirsten

He is looking kind of bloated on the Khlomar show. He is definitely partying a little too hard.


----------



## xikry5talix

^ Agree! He is starting to look chubby..


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

handbag_fetish said:


> He may be a loser, but he is a FINE one.



He is quite handsome in these gifs.


----------



## pinkkitty2011

He's a cutie


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Please...tell me they are just friends...please!! Lol I think Christina could do better (if they are hooking up).*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## NoSnowHere

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobileweb/2011/12/15/rob-kardashian-sock-business_n_1149533.html

Rob Kardashian is always wearing fancy socks -- ones with stripes, colors and adorable patterns. And he thinks they're manly. In fact, the "Dancing With the Stars" finalist doesn't think a woman would ever kick him out of bed for his fancy socks.
"I feel like everybody likes a dress sock," Kardashian told The Huffington Post while he was handing out toys at the launch of Duracell's Holiday Insurance Program Wednesday. "No one wants to see a boring tube sock. I am very passionate about it and I think guys and girls agree with me. Plus you can give your dress socks to your girlfriend when she sleeps over."
Kardashian is about to launch his very own line of the posh socks -- seriously! -- and if his family's track record for making money is any indication, it's likely to become a very lucrative business.
"Just dress socks, nothing else, nothing more," he said. "I am working on a dress sock line of funky, colorful, cool designs. I am meeting with manufacturers and you will be seeing and hearing about it soon. I have all these designs in my head and I am very into it."
But unlike his sisters, he says he doesn't plan to capitalize on the family brand -- at least not too much.
"I don't care about the Kardashian brand at all," he admitted. "This is something I have been wanting to do. I don&rsquo;t care for it to be a 'Kardashian' thing. I haven't made a final decision with the name, but I have no intention of doing something in front of the camera for monetary gain."
Kardashian says he's a self-sufficient, confident young businessman these days who doesn&rsquo;t care if he gets mocked for his funny socks.
"I don't care. It is my own thing," he said. "I feel like dress socks differentiate you in a different way -- especially men in suits who just have the traditional business suit. The dress sock is the way to change it up in your mind and I like wearing my pants up higher so you see them."
But Kardashian isn't entirely giving up on the family brand. He is about to play a very big role in the next season of "Khloe and Lamar" when he moves in with his sister Khloe Kardashian and her husband Lamar Odom, who are moving to Dallas due to Odom's NBA contract.
"I will be back and forth between LA and Dallas while the season is going on and I don&rsquo;t want my sister in the house alone, nor does my brother-in-law," he said about the decision to head to Dallas. "I want to experience Dallas. It's a new city where I see new business opportunities."
Thankfully, Dallas is warm enough for Rob to wear shorts that show off all different kinds of dress socks.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Christina looks cute.


----------



## MJDaisy

i think rob and christina would make a good couple. i don't think she is above him or anything like that. i like rob.


----------



## RoxieLP

He said recently he's single so it looks like these girls are all his "friends". I thought he was dating Rita Ora but he denied it.


----------



## ByeKitty

NoSnowHere said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobileweb/2011/12/15/rob-kardashian-sock-business_n_1149533.html
> 
> Rob Kardashian is always wearing fancy socks -- ones with stripes, colors and adorable patterns. And he thinks they're manly. In fact, the "Dancing With the Stars" finalist doesn't think a woman would ever kick him out of bed for his fancy socks.
> "I feel like everybody likes a dress sock," Kardashian told The Huffington Post while he was handing out toys at the launch of Duracell's Holiday Insurance Program Wednesday. "No one wants to see a boring tube sock. I am very passionate about it and I think guys and girls agree with me. Plus you can give your dress socks to your girlfriend when she sleeps over."
> Kardashian is about to launch his very own line of the posh socks -- seriously! -- and if his family's track record for making money is any indication, it's likely to become a very lucrative business.
> "Just dress socks, nothing else, nothing more," he said. "I am working on a dress sock line of funky, colorful, cool designs. I am meeting with manufacturers and you will be seeing and hearing about it soon. I have all these designs in my head and I am very into it."
> But unlike his sisters, he says he doesn't plan to capitalize on the family brand -- at least not too much.
> "I don't care about the Kardashian brand at all," he admitted. "This is something I have been wanting to do. I don&rsquo;t care for it to be a 'Kardashian' thing. I haven't made a final decision with the name, but I have no intention of doing something in front of the camera for monetary gain."
> Kardashian says he's a self-sufficient, confident young businessman these days who doesn&rsquo;t care if he gets mocked for his funny socks.
> "I don't care. It is my own thing," he said. "I feel like dress socks differentiate you in a different way -- especially men in suits who just have the traditional business suit. The dress sock is the way to change it up in your mind and I like wearing my pants up higher so you see them."
> But Kardashian isn't entirely giving up on the family brand. He is about to play a very big role in the next season of "Khloe and Lamar" when he moves in with his sister Khloe Kardashian and her husband Lamar Odom, who are moving to Dallas due to Odom's NBA contract.
> "I will be back and forth between LA and Dallas while the season is going on and I don&rsquo;t want my sister in the house alone, nor does my brother-in-law," he said about the decision to head to Dallas. "I want to experience Dallas. It's a new city where I see new business opportunities."
> Thankfully, Dallas is warm enough for Rob to wear shorts that show off all different kinds of dress socks.


----------



## Kansashalo

I just read on yahoo that he is going to Dallas.  If he does (SMH - seriously?) he really needs to be able to handle his own.  Dallas is a different world from L.A.

Rob Kardashian Gears Up to Move to Dallas with Khloe and Lamar Odom: Is This Weird?


----------



## ByeKitty

Kansashalo said:


> I just read on yahoo that he is going to Dallas.  If he does (SMH - seriously?) he really needs to be able to handle his own.  Dallas is a different world from L.A.
> 
> Rob Kardashian Gears Up to Move to Dallas with Khloe and Lamar Odom: Is This Weird?



Do you know the cultural difference between Dallas and LA?


----------



## Kansashalo

Dallas is not a celebrity hungry city like LA at all.  Rob isn't going to a city where the Kardashian hookup means anything.  Most of the "jobs" he's had has been because of that.  In Dallas, he's probably going to actually have to put effort into his pursuits (whatever that is).


----------



## ByeKitty

Kansashalo said:


> Dallas is not a celebrity hungry city like LA at all.  Rob isn't going to a city where the Kardashian hookup means anything.  Most of the "jobs" he's had has been because of that.  In Dallas, he's probably going to actually have to put effort into his pursuits (whatever that is).



Ooh, it'll be interesting to see how him and Khloe would cope. It's quite clear they're nothing when you take away the media attention...


----------



## Jahpson

Gee Rob knows everybody!


----------



## inspired984

Look @ Rob branching out: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-style/news/rob-kardashian-launching-a-dress-sock-line-20111612

Heard this on the radio yesterday, lol...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Is he serious with this?


----------



## pinklipgloss33

*Rob Kardashian NEW ARREST VIDEO 'He Tried to Kill Me'*
Source: TMZ

http://www.tmz.com/2012/03/26/rob-kardashian-kill-video-attack-paparazzi/#.T3Cu5Nn4JFs



> The incident that led to the Rob Kardashian vs. Paparazzo arrest didn't appear to be a "joke" when it was happening ... because the photog told police, "He tried to kill me" ... and it's all caught on tape.
> 
> TMZ broke the story ... Rob was handcuffed and arrested early Sunday morning after chasing after a paparazzo and cornering him in a bong shop.  Rob insisted he was just "joking" with the pap.
> 
> But new footage has surfaced ... which shows Rob was in a very heated argument with a super attractive female moments before the incident. It appears Rob gave chase to the pap AFTER he realized the argument was being recorded.
> 
> The pap ran to the nearby smoke shop to hide out ... but Rob spotted him and followed him inside. Cops saw the chase and darted inside the shop ... bursting into the store as Rob was closing in on the photog.
> 
> Once the pap sees the cops ... he yells out, "He's attacking me ... he chased me ... he tried to kill me." During the video, Rob never lays a hand on the pap.
> 
> The officers grabbed Rob and asked him why he was in the shop ... to which the reality star replied, "I'm shopping."
> 
> Kardashian was placed in handcuffs and warned, "Don't resist."
> 
> According to the police report, obtained by TMZ, Rob confirmed to cops that he gave chase because he "did not like the paparazzi filming him."
> 
> Eventually, cops determined there was no altercation, and let both men go.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That's what happens when you play too much. 

Rob just turned 25, right? He should start acting like it....


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Is the lady he is arguing with in the video Rita Ora?


----------



## Kansashalo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *That's what happens when you play too much. *
> 
> Rob just turned 25, right? He should start acting like it....


 
 @ bolded.

Goodness, Rob needs a mentor.  There is NO REASON why he should be "living" the way he is.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Is the lady he is arguing with in the video Rita Ora?



Yep. They've been dating since sometime last year.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LOL at the pap yelling "You tried to kill me....you're crazy" but he's still managing to film the entire ordeal.


----------



## Sassys

pinklipgloss33 said:


> *Rob Kardashian NEW ARREST VIDEO 'He Tried to Kill Me'*
> Source: TMZ
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2012/03/26/rob-kardashian-kill-video-attack-paparazzi/#.T3Cu5Nn4JFs


 

oooooh. Rob is going to be in big trouble.  The paps are their bread and butter.  Rob must have been asleep in his room during that family meeting with Momma Kris.


----------



## RoxieLP

This thread took me _forever_ to find, but

Rob is an idiot. Yes, that his GF Rita, + Yes it's over his Adrienne tattoo (which he might have covered before that too idk).


----------



## cosmogrl5

Oh Dear Lord.  He should stick with socks and stop tattooing himself already...especially if it is just going to be an ode to another relationship that will fail.


----------



## chowlover2

He's an idiot!


----------



## meluvs2shop

RoxieLP said:


> This thread took me _forever_ to find, but
> 
> Rob is an idiot. Yes, that his GF Rita, + Yes it's over his Adrienne tattoo (which he might have covered before that too idk).



what happened to cute rob? he doesn't look good there.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

meluvs2shop said:
			
		

> what happened to cute rob? he doesn't look good there.



He gained weight and now lies around Khole's house playing video games. As Diddy used to say "he did not preserve his sexy" at all!


----------



## RoxieLP

meluvs2shop said:


> what happened to cute rob? he doesn't look good there.



Agree with above.  at preserving his sexy.

I think it's weight gain, too much partying, + too much liquor.


----------



## tweegy

Purse Freak 323 said:


> He gained weight and now lies around Khole's house playing video games. As Diddy used to say "he did not preserve his sexy" at all!




:cry: How dare you!! He is about to reinvent the SOCK industry!! It is his life's calling!


----------



## chantal1922

smh


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> :cry: How dare you!! He is about to reinvent the SOCK industry!! It is his life's calling!



And it's NOT for the money because he's not using the Kardashian name!!


----------



## Bzemom

RoxieLP said:


> This thread took me _forever_ to find, but
> 
> Rob is an idiot. Yes, that his GF Rita, + Yes it's over his Adrienne tattoo (which he might have covered before that too idk).


 
WHAT NO PHOTOSHOPPING??????
that boy is not following the kardashian way.


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> And it's NOT for the money because he's not using the Kardashian name!!




That's right!! He want to do this all on his own!!! He is a true inspiration that if you work har-no...Stud-no....apply yourse-no..... Let me get back to you...


----------



## Purse Freak 323

tweegy said:
			
		

> :cry: How dare you!! He is about to reinvent the SOCK industry!! It is his life's calling!



Lmao. What REAL dude is going to buy Rob Kardashian socks vs getting Calvin Klein and etc. I can foresee his socks being in clearance bin a month after being released.


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> That's right!! He want to do this all on his own!!! He is a true inspiration that if you work har-no...Stud-no....apply yourse-no..... Let me get back to you...



Networking doll... being in the right womb at the right time


----------



## chowlover2

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Lmao. What REAL dude is going to buy Rob Kardashian socks vs getting Calvin Klein and etc. I can foresee his socks being in clearance bin a month after being released.


They will be next to the KKollection leftovers at Goodwill!


----------



## dearmissie

Really random, but I was watching TV and I saw the Wedding Special for Khloe and Lamar and it was the part where Rob was talking about how he messed up with Adrinne and how he misses her. Made me think.. Anyone have a photo of her engagement ring?? I don't know if they ever even made an episode about his proposal and their engagement.


----------



## New-New

Purse Freak 323 said:


> He gained weight and now lies around Khole's house playing video games. As Diddy used to say "he did not preserve his sexy" at all!



I think he looks cute. I mean, I'd smash. Hypothetically of course.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

New-New said:


> I think he looks cute. I mean, I'd smash. Hypothetically of course.



Lmao


----------



## dearmissie

No one??


----------



## New-New

dearmissie said:


> No one??



no one what? I's confused.


----------



## New-New

here's a pic of Rob and Lamar i randomly encountered on tumblr. sorry if it's a repost.


----------



## RoxieLP

dearmissie said:


> Really random, but I was watching TV and I saw the Wedding Special for Khloe and Lamar and it was the part where Rob was talking about how he messed up with Adrinne and how he misses her. Made me think.. Anyone have a photo of her engagement ring?? I don't know if they ever even made an episode about his proposal and their engagement.



I responded in the Khloe thread, but in case you didn't see it . . i don't think they were ever engaged. Adrienne was just rocking a ring on that finger + people assumed thats what it was but it was just either her being an attention whore or a promise ring or something. I don't recall them ever being engaged for real.

On an OT note, Adrienne got her own reality show with another girl i forget the name of.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't want to sound mean, but... Rob has such a douche-y look to him


----------



## New-New

ByeKitty said:


> I don't want to sound mean, but... Rob has such a douche-y look to him



He does. Which Makes my liking him harder to mentally justify. I've spent minutes trying being introspective during the commercials of KUWTK trying to rationalize my attraction. 

Yes. I have a lot of free time. Lol.


----------



## RoxieLP

Thought this is hysterical partly because he's doing a dating show + mostly because he has a _girlfriend_
*
Kardashian Pedia &#8207; *
TV Alert: @RobKardashian is looking for love on "The Choice" this summer! The show premieres June 7, 2012 on FOX!

"The Choice" will feature @RobKardashian and other celebs competing for true love among a group of singles they can't see. June 7 on FOX!


----------



## PinkTruffle

Rob is all over the place, it seems like he just can't figure out what he wants to do.  The guy tried everything and pretty much fails each time.


----------



## chowlover2

Did anyone see his ex Adrienne has a new show starting on E! soon? Her and some other girl in NYC. The name of it escapes me right now...


----------



## New-New

rob is so cute.

*goes and sits in a corner*


----------



## RoxieLP

PinkTruffle said:


> Rob is all over the place, it seems like he just can't figure out what he wants to do.  The guy tried everything and pretty much fails each time.



Maybe he needs this show to promote his sock lime? Every epi you'll see a new pair. He can even give pairs to the girls on the show so they can wear them. This will be on a major network. Rob's hustling on the low. 



chowlover2 said:


> Did anyone see his ex Adrienne has a new show starting on E! soon? Her and some other girl in NYC. The name of it escapes me right now...



Yup. I saw pics of her filming in her really tacky black swimsuit & cringed.


----------



## chowlover2

RoxieLP said:


> Maybe he needs this show to promote his sock lime? Every epi you'll see a new pair. He can even give pairs to the girls on the show so they can wear them. This will be a major network. Rob's hustling on the low.
> 
> Definitely a notch up from E!
> 
> Yup. I saw pics of her filming in her really tacky black swimsuit & cringed.


  The show doesn't look too exciting, though I liked her when she was on DWTS!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

New-New said:


> rob is so cute.
> 
> *goes and sits in a corner*



Rob is cute. I just think he has b*tch-like tendencies. Maybe it's because he grew up around all women  Whatever the reason is, it turns me off completely.


----------



## Jahpson

New-New said:


> rob is so cute.
> 
> *goes and sits in a corner*



cute as in fuzzy wuzzy or handsome? lol


----------



## New-New

Jahpson said:


> cute as in fuzzy wuzzy or handsome? lol



I have come to the realization that I like both in a man. Certainly explains my dating history.


----------



## Jahpson

New-New said:


> I have come to the realization that *I like both *in a man. Certainly explains my dating history.





I agree though. I just don't see either in Rob. lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Rob is like Little Boy lost...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Rob is like Little Boy lost...


 
Rob is a hott a$$ mess.  SMH, I can't even comment on the foolishness.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Whatever happened to his skincare line - you remember the one Kris was telling Scott about, because Scott didn't have a job?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Whatever happened to his skincare line - you remember the one Kris was telling Scott about, because Scott didn't have a job?


 
Rob is making Scott look better and better evey day.  I just do get it, why can't Kris get him involved with things that work. Kris is a pimp, but she is good at her job.  I feel like Rob wants to do the 9 to 5 route (what is his degree in?), but feels pressure to do the hollywood route and make fast money. Kris has pimped everyone in that family successfully (even Bruce, she was his manager for years)


----------



## DC-Cutie

my guess is that Rob isn't marketable.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to his skincare line - you remember the one Kris was telling Scott about, because Scott didn't have a job?



That was before he saw the fruits the sock empire had to offer...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> my guess is that Rob isn't marketable.


 
But why?  He is a cute guy.  I am so curious as to why she has failed with Rob, and not with any of the others.  Damn, even monotone Kourt gets deals (or is it because she had Mason at the right time).

I guess if you think about it, they all happened to fall into a nich at the beginning of their "career".  Kourt became the mom, Khloe the married one, Kim the sexy one, Kendell the younger soon to be sexy one and Kylie the baby of the family.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> But why?  He is a cute guy.  I am so curious as to why she has failed with Rob, and not with any of the others.  Damn, even monotone Kourt gets deals (or is it because she had Mason at the right time).
> 
> I guess if you think about it, they all happened to fall into a nich at the beginning of their "career".  Kourt became the mom, Khloe the married one, Kim the sexy one, Kendell the younger soon to be sexy one and Kylie the baby of the family.



when Rob was on DWTS, he should have been out there HARD trying to get endorsements or something.  

I believe the skincare line was for women.  He should have done something for men.


----------



## RoxieLP

I think Rob is marketable. Kris just doesn't care to market him.


----------



## Sassys

RoxieLP said:


> I think Rob is marketable. Kris just doesn't care to market him.


 
Kris is a pimp, and wants her 10%.  Why in the world would she not want to profit off of him? If Kourt allowed it, she would profit off of Mason with baby deals.


----------



## New-New

RoxieLP said:


> I think Rob is marketable. Kris just doesn't care to market him.


----------



## RoxieLP

Sassys said:


> Kris is a pimp, and wants her 10%.  Why in the world would she not want to profit off of him? If Kourt allowed it, she would profit off of Mason with baby deals.



tbh, i think Kris is just obsessed with the girls in the family. Maybe she thinks it's easier to market them? She just doesn't seem all that motivated to me with him. Rob on DWTS got so much positive exposure + i don't think they didn't even tried to capitalize on it. It seems like she's all focused on making Kendall + Kylie happen as her new project.

Or maybe he's just lazy . .


----------



## ByeKitty

RoxieLP said:


> tbh, i think Kris is just obsessed with the girls in the family. Maybe she thinks it's easier to market them? She just doesn't seem all that motivated to me with him. Rob on DWTS got so much positive exposure + i don't think they didn't even tried to capitalize on it. It seems like she's all focused on making Kendall + Kylie happen as her new project.
> 
> Or maybe he's just lazy . .



I think you're spot on here


----------



## Jahpson

where do you guys see Rob as marketable? From the episodes of the various shows I have watched, the man is a lazy bum. Partying like 24 hrs a day, drinking and sleeping with groupies...I don't see work ethic in him at all!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> where do you guys see Rob as marketable? From the episodes of the various shows I have watched, the man is a lazy bum. Partying like 24 hrs a day, drinking and sleeping with groupies...I don't see work ethic in him at all!



and he's too busy being under Lamar 24/7


----------



## chowlover2

RoxieLP said:


> tbh, i think Kris is just obsessed with the girls in the family. Maybe she thinks it's easier to market them? She just doesn't seem all that motivated to me with him. Rob on DWTS got so much positive exposure + i don't think they didn't even tried to capitalize on it. It seems like she's all focused on making Kendall + Kylie happen as her new project.
> 
> Or maybe he's just lazy . .


I agree, I just don't think he has the drive the girls do. He's happy for the most part sleeping in and playing video games. I think he only comes up with these crackpot ideas because he thinks he should compete with his sisters. Not because he wants to.


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> where do you guys see Rob as marketable? From the episodes of the various shows I have watched, the man is a lazy bum. Partying like 24 hrs a day, drinking and sleeping with groupies...I don't see work ethic in him at all!


 
Honestly, do you really need work ethic to:

Have your picture taken at a photo shoot
Get dressed up to go to the store and have paps take your picture (that you called)
Get dressed up to get gas and have paps take your picture (that you called)
Get dressed up to walk the red carpet at events
Have a camera crew follow you around
Sign your name to approve other people's designs
Post kissy face pic of yourself
Go to the gym (yet your body never changes)
Get your nails and toes done twice a week
Sit in first class on flights to pose for pictures for a milkshake store opening, toilet tissue launch or to promote bags you did not design

It's easy for the girls, because they like getting dressed up with free clothes, have their picture taken, get manicures and pedicures and walk the red carpet.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Honestly, do you really need work ethic to:
> 
> Have your picture taken at a photo shoot
> Get dressed up to go to the store and have paps take your picture (that you called)
> Get dressed up to get gas and have paps take your picture (that you called)
> Get dressed up to walk the red carpet at events
> Have a camera crew follow you around
> Sign your name to approve other people's designs
> Post kissy face pic of yourself
> Go to the gym (yet your body never changes)
> Get your nails and toes done twice a week
> Sit in first class on flights to pose for pictures for a milkshake store opening, toilet tissue launch or to promote bags you did not design
> 
> It's easy for the girls, because they like getting dressed up with free clothes, have their picture taken, get manicures and pedicures and walk the red carpet.


I think you nailed it Sassys!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I think you nailed it Sassys!


 

Let's face it, most of us can't stand this family, but we all have admitted, we would kill to have Kim's life (travel, clothes, party invites, beautiful home).  We all agree, we are not down with the fame whoring or the constant lying, but we all would be down with the other things.  I would kill to workout with Gunner, have my nails done every other day and travel all the time.  Kim does not have to negotiate deals, nor get involved with reading a contract.  All of this is done for them, and all they have to do is smile and show up.  No ethic needed.


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> Honestly, do you really need work ethic to:
> 
> Have your picture taken at a photo shoot
> Get dressed up to go to the store and have paps take your picture (that you called)
> Get dressed up to get gas and have paps take your picture (that you called)
> Get dressed up to walk the red carpet at events
> Have a camera crew follow you around
> Sign your name to approve other people's designs
> Post kissy face pic of yourself
> Go to the gym (yet your body never changes)
> Get your nails and toes done twice a week
> Sit in first class on flights to pose for pictures for a milkshake store opening, toilet tissue launch or to promote bags you did not design
> 
> It's easy for the girls, because they like getting dressed up with free clothes, have their picture taken, get manicures and pedicures and walk the red carpet.



Rob does none of this. LOL

No, you don't need work ethic, but you have to get up and do it. LOL @ the shade


----------



## starrysky

*dusts off thread* lol

Apparently Rob and Rita Ora broke up:

*Kardashian Pedia*     &#8207;@*Kardashianpedia*                         .@*RitaOra* says @*KimKardashian* introduced her to @*RobKardashian* at a Watch The Throne concert, but they are not in a relationship.

"He's actually a really, really cool guy but to this day I am not in a relationship. I am very much single." -- @*RitaOra* on @*RobKardashian*

*Kardashian Pedia*     &#8207;@*Kardashianpedia*  
"I am not going to be on Keeping Up With The Kardashians, I'm single, I do know Rob, so what?" - @*RitaOra* clearing up rumors w/ @*NessNitty*


----------



## chowlover2

I guess he'll be staying in LA to launch the sock empire now.


----------



## Kansashalo

lol @ dusting off Rob's thread.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

RIta is so gorgeous. I need Rob to find a normal girl and settle down.


----------



## JazzyJaz

starrysky said:


> *dusts off thread* lol
> 
> Apparently Rob and Rita Ora broke up:
> 
> *Kardashian Pedia* &#8207;@*Kardashianpedia* .@*RitaOra* says @*KimKardashian* introduced her to @*RobKardashian* at a Watch The Throne concert, but they are not in a relationship.
> 
> "He's actually a really, really cool guy but to this day I am not in a relationship. I am very much single." -- @*RitaOra* on @*RobKardashian*
> 
> *Kardashian Pedia* &#8207;@*Kardashianpedia*
> "I am not going to be on Keeping Up With The Kardashians, I'm single, I do know Rob, so what?" - @*RitaOra* clearing up rumors w/ @*NessNitty*


 
She always says that in interviews and then you will see them together in Miami, London, NYC.  I think that's just her standard answers to the public.


----------



## starrysky

chowlover2 said:


> I guess he'll be staying in LA to launch the sock empire now.



LOL.  I bet they've already tried to get RGIII onboard that mess...



Kansashalo said:


> lol @ dusting off Rob's thread.



hee hee 



californiaCRUSH said:


> RIta is so gorgeous. I need Rob to find a normal girl and settle down.



Yeah, she is.  It must be hard for him to find a good, honest girl--imagine all the random thirsty chicks (celeb and non-celeb) that have hit him up hoping to be "Mrs. Kardashian" or to be featured on KUWTK.



JazzyJaz said:


> She always says that in interviews and then you will see them together in Miami, London, NYC.  I think that's just her standard answers to the public.



Ehh, interesting. And here I thought they'd split!  Thanks Jazzy


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Lol @ sock empire.


----------



## JazzyJaz

starrysky said:


> Kardashian" or to be featured on KUWTK.
> 
> 
> 
> Ehh, interesting. And here I thought they'd split! Thanks Jazzy


 

I don't even understand the relationship to tell you the truth.  I think he's going to end up getting hurt. He tweets calling her his wife and his woman.  Then she never acknowledges that they are even in a relationship. If it weren't for pictures of them together we would never know.


----------



## JazzyJaz

starrysky said:


> *dusts off thread* lol
> 
> Apparently Rob and Rita Ora broke up:


 

You might be on to something now.  Khloe posted a strange tweet about Rob and he erased his tweets that he tweeted yesterday about her.   The flip side Khloe always post weird tweets and he always deletes, but her tweet along with those quotes might mean something.

*KhloéKardashianOdom* &#8207;@*KhloeKardashian* 
Do you know how many b**ches want to stalk @*RobKardashian* oh yeah..... Oh yeah..... Stud man.... #*JamesDean*


----------



## Nathalya

He seems like some overlyattached boyfriend with his 'my wife' 'my woman' blabla  bs + tattooing names and faces of his gf's on his bod.


----------



## starrysky

JazzyJaz said:


> You might be on to something now.  Khloe posted a strange tweet about Rob and he erased his tweets that he tweeted yesterday about her.   The flip side Khloe always post weird tweets and he always deletes, but her tweet along with those quotes might mean something.
> 
> *KhloéKardashianOdom* &#8207;@*KhloeKardashian*
> Do you know how many b**ches want to stalk @*RobKardashian* oh yeah..... Oh yeah..... Stud man.... #*JamesDean*



Haha that is pretty random.  And I guess "James Dean" refers to Rita being his Marilyn?  Someone tweeted him a b+w pic of Marilyn and JD on some rooftop and he replied that it looked just like him and Rita.

But yeah, he is seriously stalked!  I look at his twitter mentions or when he is out and about filming for KUWTK and girls are just hurling themselves at him.  Though we know his sisters don't hesitate to check a bish if they think she isn't a good LT fit for Rob.

I don't know if it's better for them both to play coy with their relationship for marketing purposes or what but it's kind of a lame tactic lol.


----------



## New-New

starrysky said:


> Haha that is pretty random.  And I guess "James Dean" refers to Rita being his Marilyn?  Someone tweeted him a b+w pic of Marilyn and JD on some rooftop and he replied that it looked just like him and Rita.
> 
> But yeah, he is seriously stalked!  I look at his twitter mentions or when he is out and about filming for KUWTK and girls are just hurling themselves at him.  Though we know his sisters don't hesitate to check a bish if they think she isn't a good LT fit for Rob.
> 
> I don't know if it's better for them both to play coy with their relationship for marketing purposes or what but it's kind of a lame tactic lol.



People are really throwing themselves at Rob? Really? I swear these particular females must be so damn basic. 

I think he's cute (unlike most of the ladies here #kanyeshrug) but this is really a sign of how real The Thirst can get.


----------



## Sassys

Rob Kardashian to follow in his late father's footsteps as he heads back to university to study law 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2184950/Rob-Kardashian-gets-set-start-Law-School.html


----------



## labelwhore04

Good for him! That's really great. I'm proud!


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> Good for him! That's really great. I'm proud!



Not a single, I'm proud of my little brother from Kim or Khloe (Kourt is dealing with the baby, so she gets a pass)


----------



## chantal1922

Good for him!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Rob Kardashian to follow in his late father's footsteps as he heads back to university to study law
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2184950/Rob-Kardashian-gets-set-start-Law-School.html



well darn!  When did he have time to study for the LSAT - I mean with taping and his sock empire and all?  

Good for him.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Good for him! I hope he does well.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> well darn!  When did he have time to study for the LSAT - I mean with taping and* his sock empire and all*?
> 
> Good for him.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Good for him. At least he's doing something besides being on Khole's couch.  I guess I'll have to wait on purchasing Rob K Jr socks?


----------



## ilvoelv

Good for him! Better late than never. But when did he study for his LSAT's?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Interesting.......

USC Law (@USCGouldLaw)
8/7/12 12:40 PM
Rob Kardashian hasn't even applied to USC Law @HuffingtonPost @eonline @atlblog @USATodayPlus


----------



## michie

Damn. Why are they blasting his business on Twitter!??! Really!?


----------



## Bzemom

Why does he get a pat on the back for FINALLY doing something productive? He went to a good college, his family could afford to send him to school, he had nothing holding him back.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Encore Hermes said:


> Interesting.......
> 
> USC Law (@USCGouldLaw)
> 8/7/12 12:40 PM
> Rob Kardashian hasn't even applied to USC Law @HuffingtonPost @eonline @atlblog @USATodayPlus



awwwwww DAMN!!!!!


----------



## JazzyJaz

Rob simply tweeted that was his plan.  The media wrote a story from that simple tweet and started adding that he was going in the fall. All he said was he made up his mind to go back to school.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Continues to be interesting, from Above the Law

'When we reached out to USC Gould School of Law in an attempt to clear up this confusion, we were told that the law school has no statement regarding Mr. Kardashians Twitter comments. *We tweeted at Rob Kardashian, but he didnt have a response, either  he was too busy attempting to make #RobKardashianDICK trend on Twitter.*


http://abovethelaw.com/2012/08/keep...s-is-rob-kardashian-even-going-to-law-school/


----------



## JazzyJaz

WOW

*USC Law* &#8207;@*USCGouldLaw* 
News to us. Wish him luck at the law school he's really attending RT @*UltimateKimK* *Rob* *Kardashian* Heading to Law School http://******/QBhGhr 


The media really blew this out of proportion and every site is reporting he's going.


----------



## JazzyJaz

Encore Hermes said:


> Continues to be interesting, from Above the Law
> 
> 'When we reached out to USC Gould School of Law in an attempt to clear up this confusion, we were told that the law school has no statement regarding Mr. Kardashians Twitter comments. *We tweeted at Rob Kardashian, but he didnt have a response, either  he was too busy attempting to make #RobKardashianDICK trend on Twitter.*
> 
> 
> http://abovethelaw.com/2012/08/keep...s-is-rob-kardashian-even-going-to-law-school/


 

I did see that on twitter too. I think Rob was talking out loud about what he wants to do.  He probably should have kept it to himself.  He put the school in a sticky situation.  I hope this doesn't hurt his future chances.


----------



## kirsten

Too bad he can't just be happy sitting around doing nothing. He is obviously an "actor." He has to get paid pretty well to appear on KUWTK. He should just be smart with his money he makes off that.


----------



## Nathalya

Bzemom said:


> Why does he get a pat on the back for FINALLY doing something productive? He went to a good college, his family could afford to send him to school, he had nothing holding him back.


 
Totally agree with you


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm annoyed that Rob isn't putting his degree to use, hell he never even tried.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

A Kardashian lying? Nah...


----------



## JazzyJaz

*Kardashian &#1046; Kingdom* &#8207;@*KardashKingdom* 
PHOTO: @*RobKardashian* & @*RitaOra* are seen leaving the DSTRKT Night Club in London. (August 10th) - http://twitpic.com/ai870v 

Sock update

*Rob Kardashian* &#8207;@*RobKardashian* 
"@*alexhasnolegs*: @*RobKardashian* Where dem socks at." NOVEMBER 1 - NEIMAN MARCUS


----------



## DC-Cutie

How dumb is Rob?  I guess he didn't learn his lesson after getting Adrienne's name tatt'd on his torso


----------



## kirsten

^Those tattoos aren't real. They look drawn on.


----------



## New-New

JazzyJaz said:


> *Kardashian &#1046; Kingdom* &#8207;@*KardashKingdom*
> PHOTO: @*RobKardashian* & @*RitaOra* are seen leaving the DSTRKT Night Club in London. (August 10th) - http://twitpic.com/ai870v
> 
> Sock update
> 
> *Rob Kardashian* &#8207;@*RobKardashian*
> "@*alexhasnolegs*: @*RobKardashian* Where dem socks at." NOVEMBER 1 - NEIMAN MARCUS


*dead and gone* @ "where dem socks at"

which neiman marcus locations? all or only certain markets. i may check them out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I truly hope he's right about neiman Marcus. I'd hate for NM to tweet the opposite, like USC Law School..


----------



## Encore Hermes

Oh she said in some interview they weren't serious, so they just nonpermanent ink knuckle buddies.


----------



## JazzyJaz

*KARDASHIAN &#1046; KINGDOM* &#8207;@*KardashKingdom* 
Photo: @*RobKardashian* with his @*Dentyne* Split2Fit out in Los Angeles yesterday. (Oct. 22nd) : http://twitpic.com/b6s8dp


----------



## JazzyJaz

*Rob Kardashian* &#8207;@*RobKardashian* 
Excited I get to go to the Philippines for the first time for Philippine Fashion Week with @*human_genes* and of course @*KylieJenner*!


----------



## New-New

so he's getting paid by dentyne now?


----------



## JazzyJaz

*Rob Kardashian* &#8207;@*RobKardashian*
This crazy b**ch just stole my car! @*RitaOra* http://instagr.am/p/RGiHTaJxzJ/


----------



## JazzyJaz

New-New said:


> so he's getting paid by dentyne now?


 

Looks like it.


----------



## New-New

JazzyJaz said:


> Looks like it.



a check is a check. i ain't mad.


----------



## JazzyJaz

^^I know that's right.


----------



## ByeKitty

Ah, good to see Rob Kardashian's thread popping up again! I wonder how his sock empire is doing?


----------



## pollinilove

not sure but good luck on that one most men do not care about socks my husband gets hanes from walmart


----------



## Purse Freak 323

ByeKitty said:


> Ah, good to see Rob Kardashian's thread popping up again! I wonder how his sock empire is doing?


 
I had to laugh at the "sock empire."  LMAO.  He seems so unmotivated to work to see it through.  

But yes, it is good he has some type of check coming.


----------



## ByeKitty

pollinilove said:


> not sure but good luck on that one most men do not care about socks my husband gets hanes from walmart



I know right!!


----------



## New-New

pollinilove said:


> not sure but good luck on that one most men do not care about socks my husband gets hanes from walmart



i have my share of cuter socks from like brooks brothers and the like and my black no show reebok stand bys.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I read that his sock line is debuting at Neimans in Nov. Congrats to him. 

http://la.racked.com/archives/2012/...k_line_arthur_george_picked_up_at_neimans.php


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It's official. Rob's sock line has made it's way into NM. Kim posted the blog on her site.

http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/2012/11/07/congrats-rob/


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It's official. Rob's sock line has made it's way into NM. Kim posted the blog on her site.
> 
> http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/2012/11/07/congrats-rob/



Looks like the socks they sell on the street here in NYC - 5 for $20


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Well congrats to Robert.  I'm surprised the made it to stores. Wonder how long it will take for them to be at Last Call NM stores sale bin?


----------



## chowlover2

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Well congrats to Robert. I'm surprised the made it to stores. Wonder how long it will take for them to be at Last Call NM stores sale bin?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Purse Freak 323 said:
			
		

> Well congrats to Robert.  I'm surprised the made it to stores. Wonder how long it will take for them to be at Last Call NM stores sale bin?





I'll give him his props though....NM is a good look for him. His sisters could never....


----------



## ByeKitty

Yay, at last... the start of a sock empire!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

You guys are mean.


----------



## ByeKitty

LOL well... I'm glad for him he is actually doing something with his life!


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'll give him his props though....NM is a good look for him. His sisters could never....



Wonder why they took him and not the girls


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:
			
		

> Wonder why they took him and not the girls



I'm hoping his line is higher quality? Has anyone examined the socks?


----------



## labelwhore04

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It's official. Rob's sock line has made it's way into NM. Kim posted the blog on her site.
> 
> http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/2012/11/07/congrats-rob/



That's kinda ridiculous. He only got the deal because of his mom and the fact that he's a kardashian. What exactly is special about his line of socks that's different from other socks out there? They're friggin socks!


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:


> That's kinda ridiculous. He only got the deal because of his mom and the fact that he's a kardashian. What exactly is special about his line of socks that's different from other socks out there? They're friggin socks!


Bible!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

If NM only gave him the deal because he's a Kardashian then why don't his sisters have their ish in NM?

Something about those socks caught a buyers attention for a reason other than him being a Kardashian. Not quite sure I know why though...


----------



## starrysky

JazzyJaz said:


> *KARDASHIAN &#1046; KINGDOM* &#8207;@*KardashKingdom*
> Photo: @*RobKardashian* with his @*Dentyne* Split2Fit out in Los Angeles yesterday. (Oct. 22nd) : http://twitpic.com/b6s8dp



  -->    -->   -->    --> 

Go 'head, Rob.


----------



## starrysky

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> If NM only gave him the deal because he's a Kardashian then why don't his sisters have their ish in NM?
> 
> Something about those socks caught a buyers attention for a reason other than him being a Kardashian. Not quite sure I know why though...



It could be a demographics issue.  The typical Kardashian fan (younger girls) can't afford to shop at NM.  Some can of course but not enough to make a potential line successful.  Maybe that's why all their partnerships have been lower price point projects (Sears, Bebe, makeup, perfume, etc.).  Also mostly poor quality stuff too.  Not sure what the typical male shopper at NM is, maybe Rob's socks are a relatively safe risk for the store to take on.


----------



## JazzyJaz

Oh lawd!  Rita and Rob broke up.  Apparently she cheated on him with over 20 guys according to his tweet rants that he has since deleted.  He is trending along with Rita Whora.  He didn't call her a Whora. I think others did because of his tweets.


----------



## JazzyJaz

Khloe tweeted to him.  I didn't see anything else from the others.

KhloéKardashianOdom &#8207;@KhloeKardashian 
Rob be nice kiddddd


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

20 guys?! Well, damn. Rob could be butt hurt and just talking ish. 

Not him pulling a CB by ranting and deleting tweets though. *SMH* You're too old for that ish, Rob.


----------



## JazzyJaz

It is already hitting blogs.

Sugarscape &#8207;@sugarscape 
Rob Kardashian claims Rita Ora cheated "with nearly 20 dudes" in angry Twitter rant http://on.sugarsca.pe/11HgoFm


----------



## JazzyJaz

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 20 guys?! Well, damn. Rob could be butt hurt and just talking ish.
> 
> Not him pulling a CB by ranting and deleting tweets though. *SMH* You're too old for that ish, Rob.



Yeah, he's hurt.  But he's the one that will look bad in the end. SMH


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yeah, and from the sounds of it, he's acting like a b*tch.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I thought she said in print that she didn't have a boyfriend, recently. I know that they have taken a couple cute pics but ? that doesn't make a relationship.


----------



## Nathalya

I usually acts like a little bish. He's way too sensitive. Not that he shouldnt feel hurt by this or anything, but the way he expressess himself... Man up dude


----------



## Sassys

JazzyJaz said:


> It is already hitting blogs.
> 
> Sugarscape &#8207;@sugarscape
> Rob Kardashian claims Rita Ora cheated "with nearly 20 dudes" in angry Twitter rant http://on.sugarsca.pe/11HgoFm




Hmmm. Rob, it's called Karma. You cheated on Adrienne, so...


----------



## YSoLovely

People calling her Rita Wh.ora on twitter... I don't like this chick, but damn that's harsh.


----------



## chantal1922

I forgot he cheated on Adrienne. What goes around comes around. I can understand that he is hurt but whining about it on twitter isn't the business. Man up Rob.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

^harsh. and damn funny! Whora. Oh the horror.


----------



## ByeKitty

Haha, klassy twitter rant, Rob...


----------



## luvs*it*

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Yeah, and from the sounds of it, he's acting like a b*tch.



*~*Exactly. When will this family learn to keep private matters private? I understand he's hurt but damn!!! It's never that serious to put someone on blast...Smh*~*


----------



## knics33

^Yeah... that's a little much! Although I will say that when in the %#(* was she thinking dating Robert _Kardashian _while trying to establish a career... just sayin.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> People calling her Rita Wh.ora on twitter... I don't like this chick, but damn that's harsh.



Right. Twitter is having quite the sl*t-shaming fest. *SMH*


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

> I'm actually disgusted a woman could give up her body to more than 20 dudes in less than a year's time while trying to start a career



I'm sure your big sister gave her some advice on how to juggle alladat...


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> I forgot he cheated on Adrienne. What goes around comes around. I can understand that he is hurt but whining about it on twitter isn't the business. Man up Rob.



Like his sisters, he acts like a 13year old.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Right. Twitter is having quite the sl*t-shaming fest. *SMH*




Better her than my fave...


----------



## tweegy

He is such a punk...


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> He is such a punk...



Exactly! What grown a$$ man runs to twitter because he got cheated on. Clearly Rob once again has nothing to do


----------



## Nathalya

^ Nope, except some maturing and man-ing up


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ You would be surprised at how many 'grown a$$ men' get on twitter acting like scorned b*tches. It's not a good look but unfortunately guys like Rob aren't a rare breed. *SMH* 25 yrs old and acting a complete a$$, man-up dude. 



YSoLovely said:


> Better her than my fave...



Lol, true.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ You would be surprised at how many 'grown a$$ men' get on twitter acting like scorned b*tches. It's not a good look but unfortunately guys like Rob aren't a rare breed. *SMH*
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, true.



Really?? I had no idea. Noting wrong with being a sensitive man, but come on.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yes. I blame social media. It gives some of these dudes a platform to act a fool. 

Which is why I love that my SO isn't involved in social media at all.


----------



## c0uture

Lol this is funny


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Robs tweet but Rita killed it with her reply lol


----------



## Theren

wow...


----------



## tweegy

That has to be a parody account...


----------



## BabyDollChic

What's the point of tweeting then deleting it?


----------



## Belle49

Bahahahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## YSoLovely

Rita's tweet was fake, I believe....


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> Rita's tweet was fake, I believe....



I was more dying at the rix tweet ... I just saw the Rita tweet right below!!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

NO WAY to Rita's reply!!!! Get it! lol


----------



## New-New

blueeyeskelli said:


> Robs tweet but Rita killed it with her reply lol








Dang, she went in. 

People need to stop getting messy on Twitter. Be classy and just leak the story to US or MediaTakeOut if something.


----------



## CobaltBlu

these folks!!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

YSoLovely said:


> Rita's tweet was fake, I believe....



I believe so too... that rix dude though 

Khloe first tweeted this


> "Cheaters never prosper @RobKardashian ill be home today... Try and smile little brother."


is she aware that her own mother, her husband and her sister and Rob himself are all known cheaters? These people...


----------



## Sassys

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I believe so too... that rix dude though
> 
> Khloe first tweeted this
> 
> *is she aware that her own mother, her husband and her sister and Rob himself are all known cheaters? These people..*.



This!


----------



## knasarae

He needs to shut up and get a job.


----------



## Encore Hermes

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I believe so too... that rix dude though
> 
> Khloe first tweeted this
> 
> is she aware that her own mother, her husband and her sister and Rob himself are all known cheaters? These people...




Exactly!! Not real bright. Of her  looks like someone or 100 reminded her and she deleted it. 

He is back tweeting. One of them. 

Rob Kardashian (@RobKardashian)
12/3/12 2:09 PM
I just don't get how a woman can do that to her body. And your career hasn't even launched yet. I don't put up with sloppiness. LOYALTY.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Is Rita a muslim? She's from Albania right?


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

> Rob Kardashian &#8207;@RobKardashian
> 
> This is a lesson to all the young women out there to not have unprotected sex with multiple men especially while in a relationship.



wooaah ish just got real. So Rita caught an STD? Or pregnancy?


----------



## chantal1922

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I believe so too... that rix dude though
> 
> Khloe first tweeted this
> 
> *is she aware that her own mother, her husband and her sister and Rob himself are all known cheaters?* These people...



Bam! I guess she forgot about that. Khloe have a seat please.


----------



## chowlover2

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I believe so too... that rix dude though
> 
> Khloe first tweeted this
> 
> is she aware that her own mother, her husband and her sister and Rob himself are all known cheaters? These people...



They say people are always attracted to their opposite sex parent, so I can see Rob being attracted to someone like Kris...


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> They say people are always attracted to their opposite sex parent, so I can see Rob being attracted to someone like Kris...



Bam!


----------



## tweegy

CommeUneEtoile said:


> wooaah ish just got real. So Rita caught an STD? Or pregnancy?



**CoughmaybehewastalkingaboutKimCoughCough** ....


----------



## Sasha2012

Rita's tweet is obviously fake, the font screams photoshop. But i hope she starts being protected, she's still young and you don't want to risk you health over a one night fling. Sounds like she gave Rob something.


----------



## Encore Hermes

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Is Rita a muslim? She's from Albania right?



Born in Kosovo, Albanian, and attended catholic school in the UK.


What! STD? Maybe she caught it from Rob?


----------



## JazzyJaz

Rob really needs to log off.  He's not the first to get cheated on (if true) and he won't be the last.


----------



## JazzyJaz

The family needs to stay out of it and get Rob off twitter.  You can be supportive in the privacy of your home.  this is just a mess.


----------



## michie

...or through text messages. Everything DOES NOT have to be on Twitter.


----------



## Sasha2012

JazzyJaz said:


> Rob really needs to log off.  He's not the first to get cheated on (if true) and he won't be the last.



I think he has but that was petty of him, at least he didn't mention her name which doesn't matter because everyone knows it's her. Rita Whora has been trending forever, people think he started that trend but I think it was some Rihanna fans since they never liked her anyways.


----------



## labelwhore04

I wonder if she actually cheated with 20 guys?? LOL. I feel like that's a bit of an embellishment on his part. Khloe is such a moron for tweeting 'cheaters never prosper.' Everyone in her family is a cheater, including Rob! lmfao, she didn't think that one through. I don't feel bad for Rob. That's his Karma for cheating on Adrienne.


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

labelwhore04 said:


> I wonder if she actually cheated with 20 guys?? LOL. I feel like that's a bit of an embellishment on his part. Khloe is such a moron for tweeting 'cheaters never prosper.' Everyone in her family is a cheater, including Rob! lmfao, she didn't think that one through. I don't feel bad for Rob. That's his Karma for cheating on Adrienne.



 It was trending for hours.. I guess the whole family got their followers to help out.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

now he is claiming her got her pregnant?? this is amusing this whole drama :giggles:
http://http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2242779/Rob-Kardashian-claims-got-Rita-Ora-pregnant.html

Sorry i dont know how to actually insert the articule like some of you do


----------



## Sassys

blueeyeskelli said:


> now he is claiming her got her pregnant?? this is amusing this whole drama :giggles:
> http://http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2242779/Rob-Kardashian-claims-got-Rita-Ora-pregnant.html
> 
> Sorry i dont know how to actually insert the articule like some of you do



Kris needs to control her son/client. Doesn't he have some socks or pantyhose to design.


----------



## chinableu

I'm starting to think that Rob was dropped one too many times as a child.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He's a little *****.


----------



## DC-Cutie

doesn't Rob have a sock empire to look after?


----------



## chowlover2

Sock empire never gets old!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

He should of known this she has always denied they were anything more than friends point blank he kept posting pics of them calling her his wife but she still denied it 

Also talking about her career not even being established yet!! Errrm yes Rob sorry we all forgot you have such a huge one!! 

Rob needs take the hint she was not his shut up sit down and get sewing those socks!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> Sock empire never gets old!



this family makes it too easy


----------



## Encore Hermes

SMH he would post that.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> doesn't Rob have a sock empire to look after?



Wasn't he training to be a legal eagle at one point?


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Wasn't he training to be a legal eagle at one point?



Rob doesn't know what he wants to do.  at one point he was the 'maker' of a new beauty cream.  i don't think it ever saw the light of day.

the law school thing was a slip on his behalf, since the school said he hadn't even applied.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

In an recent interview with Instyle I think Rita said she has never been in love. So if she didn't love him, they had a long distance relationship and he had forgiven her cheating ways before- then all I can say is Rob is stooopid. Yes Rita is poor but damn Rob she practically told you and you still wanted to claim the girl.

At least we know why Kim didn't like her. You know, the things we don't like in others ..you know the rest


----------



## Sassys

CommeUneEtoile said:


> In an recent interview with Instyle I think Rita said she has never been in love. So if she didn't love him, they had a long distance relationship and he had forgiven her cheating ways before- then all I can say is Rob is stooopid. Yes Rita is poor but damn Rob she practically told you and you still wanted to claim the girl.
> 
> *At least we know why Kim didn't like her. You know, the things we don't like in others ..you know the rest*


----------



## Encore Hermes

I read that, that she has never been in love. I think she has referred to him as a good friend, nothing more. 

I think his plan with the tweets is that if he can't have her nobody else will want her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Encore Hermes said:


> I read that, that she has never been in love. I think she has referred to him as a good friend, nothing more.
> 
> *I think his plan with the tweets is that if he can't have her nobody else will want her.*



Hahaha. Considering who he is related to.


----------



## Encore Hermes

She doesn't have the advantage of a fairy kodmother, someone to alert the paps to capture her angst during these dark days or make a deal for her with playboy eu.


----------



## chowlover2

Encore Hermes said:


> She doesn't have the advantage of a fairy kodmother, someone to alert the paps to capture her angst during these dark days or make a deal for her with playboy eu.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Rob said he wasn't talking about Rita in that tweet....  Yeah,,ok. Whatevs?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Rob said he wasn't talking about Rita in that tweet....  Yeah,,ok. Whatevs?



I swear this family is just to stupid for words


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sounds like he was contacted. Maybe Jay to Kanye to Kim to the child. 

@RobKardashian: Just so we clear *I never once mentioned "Rita Ora*" in any of my tweets or even used the word "whore" and I never would. I Respect Women.

@RobKardashian: Sad that the media created negativity for a young artist new to the game that is working so hard to make it. *Never mentioned any names.*

@RobKardashian: . @PerezHilton Don't see why you'd bring so much negativity to PHOTOSHOPPED tweets considering she is your friend. You should know better.

@RobKardashian: I speak truth. I'm a very Real dude and everything I say I mean... *But never called anyone specific a whore and said any names*. You all did.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

what is he saying??? that he wasn't talking about Rita and we were all wrong to assume? IS he serious? What a moron.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rob, sit yo dumb a$$ down and STFU. I can't stand a messy dude. Ugh. 

I don't think he was contacted by anyone in Rita's camp, I think he saw all the negative press he was receiving and now he's trying to clean it up.


----------



## Encore Hermes

CommeUneEtoile said:


> what is he saying??? *that he wasn't talking about Rita* and we were all wrong to assume? IS he serious? What a moron.



Never mind, I mess it it up

The last sentence is priceless

 'You all did'.


----------



## myu3160

So.. did he ever really call her a whore?


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> Sounds like he was contacted. Maybe Jay to Kanye to Kim to the child.
> 
> @RobKardashian: Just so we clear *I never once mentioned "Rita Ora*" in any of my tweets or* even used the word "whore" and I never would. I Respect Women.*&#8221;[/url]



Rob is a MORON!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

no, but he might as well have it wouldn't have made a difference.

yessss...he called his own sister a whore on national TV many times. I swear this family is soo screwed up.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Michael K goes in...

'.......I overdosed on irony after reading Rob's first tweet. A Kardashian telling people to respect themselves? I mean, Kim Kardashian doesn't even know what the phrase "unprotected sex" really means. She probably thinks it means having sex without the cameras rolling..........'

Dlisted

http://www.dlisted.com/2012/12/04/rob-kardashian-rita-ora-knocked-up


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Charlemagne went IN on him. lol. Told him that he needed to pull down his skirt because his thong was showing. 

http://www.power1051fm.com/pages/onair/breakfast-club/#22682341


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

And the award for best comment goes to



> This guy was so ridiculous on "Dancing with the Has-Beens." You can tell his body desperately wants to be fat and he's got a giant *** and feminine hips. I almost felt sorry for him until his family started fixing the votes.





Encore Hermes said:


> Michael K goes in...
> 
> '.......I overdosed on irony after reading Rob's first tweet. A Kardashian telling people to respect themselves? I mean, Kim Kardashian doesn't even know what the phrase "unprotected sex" really means. She probably thinks it means having sex without the cameras rolling..........'
> 
> Dlisted
> 
> http://www.dlisted.com/2012/12/04/rob-kardashian-rita-ora-knocked-up


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> Charlemagne went IN on him. lol. Told him that he needed to pull down his skirt because his thong was showing.
> 
> http://www.power1051fm.com/pages/onair/breakfast-club/#22682341





Charlemagne is a messy queen but in this case I agree with him.


----------



## JazzyJaz

myu3160 said:
			
		

> So.. did he ever really call her a whore?



No. People on twitter did based on his tweets. He didn't mention her name but everyone knew.


----------



## JazzyJaz

Jay z wouldn't contact him for this. Not at all.


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> Sounds like he was contacted. Maybe Jay to Kanye to Kim to the child.
> 
> @RobKardashian: Just so we clear *I never once mentioned "Rita Ora*" in any of my tweets or even used the word "whore" and I never would. I Respect Women.
> 
> @RobKardashian: Sad that the media created negativity for a young artist new to the game that is working so hard to make it. *Never mentioned any names.*
> 
> @RobKardashian: . @PerezHilton Don't see why you'd bring so much negativity to PHOTOSHOPPED tweets considering she is your friend. You should know better.
> 
> @RobKardashian: I speak truth. I'm a very Real dude and everything I say I mean... *But never called anyone specific a whore and said any names*. You all did.















 Okay Rob....


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


>


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> Rob said he wasn't talking about Rita in that tweet....  Yeah,,ok. Whatevs?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love gifs.


----------



## Jahpson

tweegy said:


> Okay Rob....



OMG no @ that Mike Tyson gif


----------



## californiaCRUSH

BagOuttaHell said:


> Charlemagne went IN on him. lol. Told him that he needed to pull down his skirt because his thong was showing.
> 
> http://www.power1051fm.com/pages/onair/breakfast-club/#22682341



I miss living in NY so I could listen to Charlemagne every morning being ratchet.


----------



## Sassys

Oh boy...

Rob Kardashian &#8207;@RobKardashian

Dentist time! Clean teeth &#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876;


----------



## flsurfergirl3

he is a MESS. 

i always put my $$$ on Khloe emancipating herself from the fam and writing a tell-all...but now i change to Rob. they're gonna try to shut him up and his emotions will take over...


----------



## Sassys

That's one way to get over her! Rob Kardashian drowns his sorrows at strip club after Rita Ora break up

He had a tough break up from girlfriend Rita Ora a few weeks ago, publicly slamming her alleged infidelity on Twitter.

But like a lot of young men, Rob Kardashian is getting over the singer the only way he knows how; with a trip to a strip club.

The reality star, who has piled on the pounds since the breakdown of his relationship, posted pictures of himself enjoying his night out in Las Vegas as he watched a strip show on Tuesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rip-club-Rita-Ora-break-up.html#ixzz2ErkAgXQE


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yaris Sanchez is a stripper? I just thought she was a 'twitter honey'/video chick. 

He's out spending money on strip clubs, I wonder if he's moved out of his sister's house yet? *side eye*


----------



## yogamommi

Rob says in the article:

'Just so we clear I never once mentioned "Rita Ora" in any of my tweets or even used the word "whore" and I never would. I Respect Women,' he wrote on the social networking site.


He only refers to family as "a whore." In Bora Bora he tells Kim, " I think you're a whore and you should just shut up!"  Classic!




Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rip-club-Rita-Ora-break-up.html#ixzz2ErxQ52hv 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## MsReya

Whoever she is (always love the "bookings" contact info on Instagram), she and her booty look like his whore sister.... A bit creepy.


----------



## New-New

i will say that even chubby rob could still get it. all of it.


----------



## ByeKitty

Well you can have him because I wouldn't want his azz if he was the trimmest boy alive


----------



## jamidee

blueeyeskelli said:


> Robs tweet but Rita killed it with her reply lol



rix's reply phahah


----------



## jamidee

labelwhore04 said:


> I wonder if she actually cheated with 20 guys?? LOL. I feel like that's a bit of an embellishment on his part. Khloe is such a moron for tweeting 'cheaters never prosper.' Everyone in her family is a cheater, including Rob! lmfao, she didn't think that one through. I don't feel bad for Rob. That's his Karma for cheating on Adrienne.



yea the even number screams embellishment.. you know it was probably really something like 19 or 23


----------



## jamidee

I hate whiney bushy boys... even a big ole shlong couldn't make up for all those emotions.


----------



## bisousx

New-New said:


> i will say that even chubby rob could still get it. all of it.



omg


----------



## jamidee

jamidee said:
			
		

> I hate whiney bushy boys... even a big ole shlong couldn't make up for all those emotions.



Bushy :lolots: bishy***


----------



## ByeKitty

jamidee said:


> Bushy :lolots: bishy***



Rob is probably both


----------



## jamidee

ByeKitty said:


> Rob is probably both



oh man....  gagtastic.


----------



## New-New

why y'all talmbout my man like this?

he's *stammers* just, um, misunderstood? yeah, imma go with misunderstood. 

but forrealdoe, i see a little of myself in him with regard to the whole being an unmotivated slacker unsure about what you want to do with you life thing.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> why y'all talmbout my man like this?
> 
> he's *stammers* just, um, misunderstood? yeah, imma go with misunderstood.
> 
> but forrealdoe, i see a little of myself in him with regard to the whole being an unmotivated slacker unsure about what you want to do with you life thing.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm 22 and I'm going through the 'what now' phase too. I have my degree and have no idea what I wanna do next. I don't fault Rob for that. What I fault him for is being a lazy brat. It just seems like he expects things to be handed to him because Kardashian is his last name. You can't whine about your life not going where you want it to when you aren't trying to do anything to help your situation, it's irksome. 

Add that to the fact that he's a little b*tch (the way he handled the Rita situation) and well, Rob is pretty undesirable in my book.


----------



## jamidee

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm 22 and I'm going through the 'what now' phase too. I have my degree and have no idea what I wanna do next. I don't fault Rob for that. What I fault him for is being a lazy brat. It just seems like he expects things to be handed to him because Kardashian is his last name. You can't whine about your life not going where you want it to when you aren't trying to do anything to help your situation, it's irksome.
> 
> Add that to the fact that he's a little b*tch (the way he handled the Rita situation) and well, Rob is pretty undesirable in my book.



not to mention he's fat. just sayin'  It's all stackin' up against krob


and rob's 25... granted sometimes it does take some longer to figure things out. But, I'd think he'd be further along in the figuring at 25. Especially considering because he's a kartrash he has MORE opportunities than I bet you or I do. So, personally, I'd want to take advantage of my last name and put in a bit of work to make something of myself. My name would only inspire me to become more because it would be a bit easier for me than the average person. I think it would make me dream bigger. The opportunities are endless! No excuses. Also, he can ride on his sister's coat tail, there are plenty of men out there that would buy a Rob clothing line. But, socks? really?   so I don't cut Rob any slack. Seems like he's a big ole sissy and he should fix that. Lose the vadge, rob...grow a pair. Less time for eating, more time for work. The end.


----------



## ByeKitty

New-New said:


> why y'all talmbout my man like this?
> 
> he's *stammers* just, um, misunderstood? yeah, imma go with misunderstood.
> 
> but forrealdoe, i see a little of myself in him with regard to the whole being an unmotivated slacker unsure about what you want to do with you life thing.


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *I'm 22 and I'm going through the 'what now' phase too. I have my degree and have no idea what I wanna do next. *



i graduate in less than a year and i'm terrified about it. i'll have to get a job and work and become a grownup. *rocks back and forth in the fetal position*


----------



## jamidee

New-New said:


> i graduate in less than a year and i'm terrified about it. i'll have to get a job and work and become a grownup. *rocks back and forth in the fetal position*



it is scary huh?? that's why (well, not the only reason) that I was like POST-GRAD here comes Jami!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ I hear you. Walking across that stage is exciting but then it hits you that adulthood has officially arrived. It scared the sh*t out of me too. Graduate school is next for me....once I figure out what the hell I really want to do 

Congrats! I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## ByeKitty

Well I can relate though.. I'm 22 and I've only recently realized what research fields appeal most to me...No idea what I'd want to do for a living. I'll soon earn my bachelor's (baccalauréat? undergrad? whatevs..) too, after my internship in Ghana this summer, and I plan continue my education abroad after that. I hope that all those experiences will give me ideas.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Grad school is even more frightening. I got my Master's in August and went straight to work. Grad school was MISERABLE and now working is so stressful. I'm a perfectionist so my anxiety levels are just through the roof. Too bad I don't have a super rich daddy to let me shop and drive expensive cars without any goals or ambitions.

Guess I'll have to work


----------



## chinableu

I think Rob is like Kimmy in that they're both a bit slow.


----------



## New-New

californiaCRUSH said:


> Grad school is even more frightening. I got my Master's in August and went straight to work. Grad school was MISERABLE and now working is so stressful. I'm a perfectionist so my anxiety levels are just through the roof. *Too bad I don't have a super rich daddy to let me shop and drive expensive cars without any goals or ambitions.
> *
> Guess I'll have to work



gurl, you don't even know. i'm trying to get marlo hampton to find me a sponsor to put me on.






couldn't find my lil kim "why spend mine when i can spend yours" gif


----------



## Sasha2012

Bal Harbour, FL  December 10, 2012 - Its no secret that Kardashian has become a household name, and that of the four famous Kardashian siblings weve all come to know well (via their reality TV show, Keeping Up With The Kardashians Robert Kardashian has somehow seemed to bypass the intense spotlight that his sisters have been subject to. But now, that may all be changing.

With the debut of Arthur George, Robs fashion-forward mens sock lineavailable exclusively at Neiman Marcus storesthe TV personality-turned-designer is garnering a great deal of attention from industry insiders, media and Kardashian fans everywhere.

With a parade of young girls pining for a chance to meet Rob at Neiman Marcus in Bal Harbour Shops yesterday, we caught up with the young designer to learn more about his new endeavor, and what its like to bear his famous last name.

Q: At the risk of sounding blasé, Im still dying to knowwhy socks?

A: Just because I really do want to be involved in the fashion industry, and socks are just the beginning for me. I dont want to put too much on my plate and its just simple. I do love socks, and I am very passionate about crazy colors and designs, and I think a lot of guys right now do care about that. So this is my stepping stone into the fashion world.

Q: Which designers do you admire as far as a career path is concerned?

A: Ralph Lauren and Tommy [Hilfiger]. Ralph Lauren did start with ties, and I definitely want to emulate that down the road, but I want to start small. I am going to start designing pajamas and boxers soon, and Im working on a clothing line with Tommy Hilfiger right now.

Q: Your sisters have tackled womenswear, do you think youll transition into womens as well?

A: Ill leave it to them. I do care about womens fashion, probably more so than mens, because I look at everything. I am really into fashion in that sense, but I will never do that.

Q: The patterns on the socks are very bold and colorful, what inspires you as a designer?

A: Anything, really. If I see wallpaper that I like, like at the Beverly Hills Hotel, Ill take a picture of it and somehow change it and make it wild. This line right now is very bright because I really want to differentiate myself from the other brands. Our next run will be subtle so that customers can see our variety. They will always be very crazy though, and fashion forward.

Q: That being said, to whom do you think this line speaks to?

A: Nowadays I see a lot of athletes and young kids wearing crazy patterns. A lot of my friends wear them, and even young girls. My little sisters wear them all the time. Were doing womens socks, leggings and tights as well.

Q: Your family spends a lot of time in Miami, could you see yourself living here?

A: I dont like to be here often because I party way too much! I love it, this is my second favorite place, but L.A. is home and its calm.

Q: So how many socks have you packed with you on this trip?

A: Oh, wow. I buy so many, even if its not my brand. My line isnt even perfect, and thats the beauty of it. You can change it, change the lengths, change the designs, the packagingthere is so much that has already been changed that you havent even seen yet that I am so excited about.

Q: Have you had any mentors along the way?

A: Not really yet. There have definitely been people who have been mentors to me throughout but currently I am building the brand so theres time for that.

Q: With the name Arthur George, the brand doesnt necessarily have the Kardashian stamp, so to speak. Why?

A: Yeah, on the packaging it says Rob Kardashian on the side but Ive decided to change that. Now it will say Robert Kardashian on the front, but its not big and bold. I cant get away from it, its my name and I am the only guy that keeps that last name, but I just really wanted to stray away from the Kardashian brand and I wanted to differentiate myself. I think Arthur George has longevity, and the Kardashian brand has longevity but it just makes sense for me and Im more comfortable with it this way. I dont love the whole Kardashian light, but I love the opportunities that it has brought to the table.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

New-New said:


> gurl, you don't even know. i'm trying to get marlo hampton to find me a sponsor to put me on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't find my lil kim "why spend mine when i can spend yours" gif



Lil Kim is THAT bish.

*throws dollas*


----------



## pinkfeet

I think I might start going to Kardashian signings.. The people watching might be worth it .. What people wear is .. Interesting. Lol. 

Yikes.


----------



## New-New

awwwww. rob is so cute.


----------



## lemonsherry

he is such a little a-hole.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

NO LIE...a friend of mine posted a pic of a white elephant/gag gift from a holiday party...











ROB SOCKS.


----------



## knics33

flsurfergirl3 said:


> NO LIE...a friend of mine posted a pic of a white elephant/gag gift from a holiday party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROB SOCKS.





Haha perfect! This family just blows my mind with their desperation/fame wh*ring. They take it to the next level. And sorry... don't think he's cute! *AT ALL*.


----------



## chowlover2

knics33 said:


> Haha perfect! This family just blows my mind with their desperation/fame wh*ring. They take it to the next level. And sorry... don't think he's cute! *AT ALL*.



I agree, I think he always looks like he needs a good scrubbing in the shower. Do not see his appeal at all.


----------



## Sassys

out with friends. How one with no job and an allowance from mommy or Khloe sits at home all day and not go to the gym, boggles my mind


----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:


> out with friends. How one with no job and an allowance from mommy or Khloe sits at home all day and not go to the gym, boggles my mind



I see belly button!!! *poke poke*


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> out with friends. How one with no job and an allowance from mommy or Khloe sits at home all day and not go to the gym, boggles my mind



i don't work and only sometimes go to class and i never can seem to drag myself to the gym. even when i lived directly across the street from it. working out sucks.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> *i don't work and only sometimes go to class* and i never can seem to drag myself to the gym. even when i lived directly across the street from it. working out sucks.



 Is mommy and daddy paying for this?


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Is mommy and daddy paying for this?



tuition on academic scholarship everything else parents.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> tuition on academic scholarship everything else parents.



New-New you know better than that. So tax payers and your parents are paying for you to goof off. And you are rewarded with designer duds and bags? We need your life


----------



## jamidee

New-New said:


> tuition on academic scholarship everything else parents.




Super jealy. :cry: I'd kill to have free time to live at the gym...with school and work I rarely get home from the gym until 9pm ullhair: then I still have things to do to prepare for the next day of classes... Tradesies?


----------



## JazzyJaz

Looks like Rob just bought a home.



Rob Kardashian &#8207;@RobKardashian 
@fatmanpires: @RobKardashian have you found a new place yet? The show here in SA you are still looking for a house. JUST BOUGHT THIS HOME


----------



## starrysky

JazzyJaz said:


> Looks like Rob just bought a home.
> 
> 
> 
> Rob Kardashian &#8207;@RobKardashian
> @fatmanpires: @RobKardashian have you found a new place yet? The show here in SA you are still looking for a house. JUST BOUGHT THIS HOME



Sock check came in


----------



## jamidee

JazzyJaz said:


> Looks like Rob just bought a home.
> 
> 
> 
> Rob Kardashian &#8207;@RobKardashian
> @fatmanpires: @RobKardashian have you found a new place yet? The show here in SA you are still looking for a house. JUST BOUGHT THIS HOME



WITH WHAT INCOME? SOCK!?


----------



## JazzyJaz

jamidee said:


> WITH WHAT INCOME? SOCK!?



You really believe he has no income?  Come on.


----------



## jamidee

JazzyJaz said:


> You really believe he has no income?  Come on.



by his own merits (except for keeping with the kardashians)? I thought he didn't. Am I wrong?


----------



## JazzyJaz

Rob lived on his own before and he drives a porsche.  He has steady income.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Rob has a job, income, I bet he makes at least 20k per episode whatever kardashian show he goes on. It is part of the plot line that he doesn't do anything.  And I read a couple years ago that he had a 'nice' condo in LA.


----------



## kirsten

Rob gets paid to be on their show. Definitely not as much as his sisters/mom get, so that is probably why he whines and cries about wanting more. He still probably can live a cushy life off his income but can't go crazy spending money like his sisters/mom buying 20k Hermes bags and new cars. He probably feels "poor" compared to them.


----------



## ByeKitty

JazzyJaz said:


> Rob lived on his own before and he drives a porsche.  He has steady income.



Not that owning a home and a porsche necessarily means someone has a steady income though


----------



## Encore Hermes

So I guess Rob is doing this, Whatever this is, Moomba's supper club Montreal.


----------



## Encore Hermes

:devil: she has a type

REPORT: RITA ORA CHEATED ON ROB KARDASHIAN WITH JONAH HILL

We didn't see this one coming!!
Rita Ora cheated on Rob Kardashian with actor Jonah Hill, according to Us Weekly.
A source tells the mag: "Rita spent the night with Jonah during a trip to New York."
Kardashian split from Ora last month in a very public and heated Twitter exchange. Hill's rep has yet to issue a statement on the alleged hookup.






http://www.x17online.com/celebrities/rita_ora/report_rita_ora_rob_kardashian_jonah_hill_122112.php


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jonah  Really, Rita?!


----------



## orinoco

Encore Hermes said:
			
		

> So I guess Rob is doing this, Whatever this is, Moomba's supper club Montreal.



LMAO that's a dingy club in the middle of suburban quebec.. Laval. Not even in the Montreal vicinity. Poor guy.


----------



## limom

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Jonah  Really, Rita?!



Not for nothing but it is an upgrade from Rob.
He does have a J-O-B!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Does he? I haven't seen him in any movies....is he on a tv show or something?

Upgrade....nah. Rob is a cornball and so is Jonah.


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Does he? I haven't seen him in any movies....is he on a tv show or something?
> 
> Upgrade....nah. Rob is a cornball and so is Jonah.



Jonah has a lot of work as a writer and film actor. He make bank.


----------



## BabyK

flsurfergirl3 said:


> NO LIE...a friend of mine posted a pic of a white elephant/gag gift from a holiday party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROB SOCKS.



Really?! Lol!  I guess I should be glad I decided not to participate in grab bag for my friend's Xmas party tomorrow (didn't have time to shop).  One year I got a k-fed CD


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Does he? I haven't seen him in any movies....is he on a tv show or something?
> 
> Upgrade....nah. Rob is a cornball and so is Jonah.



how is Johan a cornball if you don't know who he is?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

DC-Cutie said:


> how is Johan a cornball if you don't know who he is?



*lately* I know of him but as of late I haven't seen him in anything or heard about him. I had no idea he wrote or produced, good for him. I called him a cornball because I remember seeing him in an interview and he came off so awkward and corny.


----------



## terebina786

21 Jump Street! He was soooooooo good in that movie.   In my books, Jonah's an upgrade from Rob for sure.


----------



## kirsten

Upgrade on looks, no... but upgrade on talent and successful, yes!

Jonah seems funny though so he has that going for him too. That can definitely make guys more attractive! Jonah might also be thinner than Rob now too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jonah has made it based on his talents in front of and behind the the camera.  Rob not so much.

but...but.. he does have that sock EMPIRE!  Jonah needs to step up his textile game!


----------



## legaldiva

These three seem rather pathetic to me.  Especially Rob.  What man in his late 20s/early 30s doesn't have a job?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

kirsten said:


> *Upgrade on looks, no... but upgrade on talent and successful, yes!*
> 
> Jonah seems funny though so he has that going for him too. That can definitely make guys more attractive! Jonah might also be thinner than Rob now too.



 I agree. 

I've never seen 21 Jump Street because it looked silly based on the previews. Those types of movies don't amuse me.


----------



## kirsten

legaldiva said:


> These three seem rather pathetic to me.  Especially Rob.  What man in his late 20s/early 30s doesn't have a job?



He does have a job. He is an "actor" on their reality show. I am sure he gets paid pretty well too but not a lot compared to his sisters and mom.


----------



## kirsten

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I agree.
> 
> *I've never seen 21 Jump Street because it looked silly based on the previews. Those types of movies don't amuse me.*



I saw it because everyone was talking about how it was so good. It was alright but it wasn't as great as I was expecting from what I heard.

Super Bad is still his best movie to date! 

I am watching The Sitter right now with him in it. I just realized that.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I must be the only person in the world who didn't laugh at Super Bad. Same thing with Hangover. I remember sitting in the theatre like  WTF is so funny? This ish is stupid.


----------



## chowlover2

Rob was on Fashion Police tonight plugging his sockline. He showed off new tattoo he got of Kris on his right arm, which he called his let's say, pleasuring himself arm. What a family!


----------



## kirsten

I was like that the first time I saw Super Bad in theaters but I swear the more I watch it the funnier it gets. I seem to watch it every time I see it on TV too.


----------



## terebina786

kirsten said:


> I was like that the first time I saw Super Bad in theaters but I swear the more I watch it the funnier it gets. I seem to watch it every time I see it on TV too.


Love me some Superbad, both Hangovers, and anything with Paul Rudd! LOL

The more and more Rob gains weight, the less and less attractive he looks.


----------



## AEGIS

kirsten said:


> *Upgrade on looks, no... but upgrade on talent and successful, yes!*
> 
> Jonah seems funny though so he has that going for him too. That can definitely make guys more attractive! Jonah might also be thinner than Rob now too.




def. on the bolded...though tbh i dont get rita ora...like at all


----------



## JazzyJaz

Rob starts around 1:30  He talks Kim about 5:15


----------



## Sassys

JazzyJaz said:


> Rob starts around 1:30  He talks Kim about 5:15




Is it just me or does Rob seem like he is dying to pour some tea about this pregnancy and is also dying to tell us the real 411 about his sister's relationship


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

I like that he said marriage first, then baby for him.


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

I am not a big Kardashian fan, but I think that Rob gets the short end of the stick, he did graduate from college, and with sisters like he has, it must be hard to compete. I feel bad for him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Is it just me or does Rob seem like he is dying to pour some tea about this pregnancy and is also dying to tell us the real 411 about his sister's relationship



I'm waiting for the day.


----------



## michie

Sleeping Beauty said:


> I am not a big Kardashian fan, but I think that Rob gets the short end of the stick, he did graduate from college, and with sisters like he has, it must be hard to compete. I feel bad for him.



Which is probably why they don't seem to value education. I don't blame them. Society, as a whole, is this way.


----------



## yogamommi

Cuz it's all about money and fame and Rob doesn't bring in  either!


----------



## Bzemom

Sassys said:


> Is it just me or does Rob seem like he is dying to pour some tea about this pregnancy and is also dying to tell us the real 411 about his sister's relationship



I think he wants to but mommy would cut off his allowance.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bzemom said:


> I think he wants to but mommy would cut off his allowance.



He'd probably get a good book deal or something, so he wouldn't need kris' kash!


----------



## tweegy

Sleeping Beauty said:


> I am not a big Kardashian fan, but I think that Rob gets the short end of the stick, he did graduate from college, and with sisters like he has, it must be hard to compete. I feel bad for him.



No.

He, (imo) is a lazy, immature, unmotivated person who whines and complains. He graduated from kollege says squat. If Roberta wanted to make something of herself she could have. No sympathy here.


----------



## labelwhore04

tweegy said:


> No.
> 
> He, (imo) is a lazy, immature, unmotivated person who whines and complains. He graduated from kollege says squat. If *Roberta* wanted to make something of *herself she* could have. No sympathy here.



LMAO.


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> He, (imo) is a lazy, immature, unmotivated person who whines and complains. He graduated from kollege says squat. If Roberta wanted to make something of herself she could have. No sympathy here.



Now don't hold back doll  tell is how you really feel


----------



## tweegy

labelwhore04 said:


> LMAO.





Encore Hermes said:


> Now don't hold back doll  tell is how you really feel



Sorry guys  I just consider him a snot nosed kid I just wanna smack upside the head..


----------



## Bzemom

tweegy said:


> Sorry guys  I just consider him a snot nosed kid I just wanna smack upside the head..



Let me help you with that.


----------



## chowlover2

Bzemom said:
			
		

> Let me help you with that.



I second that!


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> He'd probably get a good book deal or something, so he wouldn't need kris' kash!





no but he'd alienate his family


----------



## bergafer3

I feel bad for him. Kris really does get the girls all there jobs, but not for rob. It's messed up


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't understand why he can't just get a job in his own field? With the connections he has he could actually put his degree to USE.


----------



## Kansashalo

tweegy said:


> No.
> 
> He, (imo) is a lazy, immature, unmotivated person who whines and complains. He graduated from kollege says squat. If Roberta wanted to make something of herself she could have. No sympathy here.





californiaCRUSH said:


> I don't understand why he can't just get a job in his own field? With the connections he has he could actually put his degree to USE.



Yep and yep!


----------



## Sassys

Working off the festive binge? Rapper The Game and Rob Kardashian join forces for a gruelling hike up Runyon Canyon

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uelling-hike-Runyon-Canyon.html#ixzz2HP5Skr52


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder how the sockline is doing at Neimans?


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder how the sockline is doing at Neimans?



I replaced all of my socks I wear with my boots the other day and thought of Rob lmao. I paid $30 for 15 pairs of trouser socks.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> I replaced all of my socks I wear with my boots the other day and thought of Rob lmao. I paid $30 for 15 pairs of trouser socks.



I guess you didn't buy Rob's socks


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Working off the festive binge? Rapper The Game and Rob Kardashian join forces for a gruelling hike up Runyon Canyon
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uelling-hike-Runyon-Canyon.html#ixzz2HP5Skr52



Is he wearing leggings????


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I guess you didn't buy Rob's socks



Nope, Gap socks are just fine for me.


----------



## PurseNut911

limom said:
			
		

> Is he wearing leggings????



Lol, he is, isn't he? I guess it's because it's been very cold (by our thin-skin standards) here in SoCal.


----------



## Sasha2012

Sassys said:


> Working off the festive binge? Rapper The Game and Rob Kardashian join forces for a gruelling hike up Runyon Canyon
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uelling-hike-Runyon-Canyon.html#ixzz2HP5Skr52


Hopefully Rob took this hike seriously cause he has gained a lot of weight.


----------



## Nathalya

Sasha2012 said:


> Hopefully Rob took this hike seriously cause he has gained *a lot of weight*.



A LOT yes


----------



## kirsten

He's not even wearing his socks when he runs.


----------



## chowlover2

kirsten said:
			
		

> He's not even wearing his socks when he runs.



You're right. I bet he doesn't even wear the socks he designs.


----------



## handbag_fetish

Sassys said:


> Working off the festive binge? Rapper The Game and Rob Kardashian join forces for a gruelling hike up Runyon Canyon
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uelling-hike-Runyon-Canyon.html#ixzz2HP5Skr52



I coudnt picture the Game being friends with Rob Kardashian but wtf happened to Rob? He looks a mess now days and not just because he gained weight. 

I used to think Rob was cute when he looked like this:


----------



## New-New

Confession: I prefer chubby Rob to skinny Rob. :ninja:


----------



## ByeKitty

I...don't. He has no excuse, either.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I can't blame him for not wearing his socks hiking, I saw them at NM and for 30$ a pair they look and feel cheap. 
Solid toe; ribbed cuff.
*Cotton/nylon/spandex.*
Machine wash.
Made in Italy.


----------



## ByeKitty

$30 a PAIR?!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

ByeKitty said:


> $30 a PAIR?!!



Yep, you can purchase these for your significant other for 30$ 






Or these surprisingly in stock!


----------



## New-New

ByeKitty said:


> $30 a PAIR?!!



the price isn't bad honestly. i've paid more for some at brooks bros.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Yes @ price but IMO it is too much for cotton/nylon/spandex fun sox. Those look like the top will stretch out of shape less than 30$ worth


----------



## handbag_fetish

Hey if its good enough for Neimans, its good enough for me! 

Its extremely difficult to get your line sold in Neimans so good for you Rob but please slim back down and get groomed. I prefer the pretty boy Rob!


----------



## butterfli312

Just my humble opinion but Rob probably got into Neimans with the Kardashian name.


----------



## handbag_fetish

butterfli312 said:


> Just my humble opinion but Rob probably got into Neimans with the Kardashian name.



I think so too but even celebrities have a hard time getting into Neimans and the Kardashians arent exactly the highest respected celebrities out there...


----------



## handbag_fetish

New-New said:


> Confession: I prefer chubby Rob to skinny Rob. :ninja:



Confession: I like guys with big butts :ninja:


----------



## kirsten

True, Neimans sure beats out Sears and all the other crappy stores his sisters are slinging their stuff at.

I wouldn't be surprised if Robs sock line is dropped in the next year though. Stance socks are already way ahead of him and half the price.


----------



## Encore Hermes

His lower body looks feminine.....Wait a minute! This is his bed? From the headboard to the spread to the nightstand omg....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Encore Hermes said:


> His lower body looks feminine.....Wait a minute! This is his bed? From the headboard to the spread to the nightstand omg....



and why is there a cutout of one of his sisters in the corner???

WTF is going on?


----------



## handbag_fetish

lol come on now you know thats not his bed! Its mine!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

DC-Cutie said:


> *and why is there a cutout of one of his sisters in the corner???*
> 
> WTF is going on?



Oh yes I saw *that*, but I just could go there, the bed finished me


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Encore Hermes said:


> His lower body looks feminine.....Wait a minute! This is his bed? From the headboard to the spread to the nightstand omg....



That's Kendall's room.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.latimes.com/features/ima...-quietest-kardashian-20130111,0,4312017.story

*Sock talk with the quietest Kardashian*

I recently had a chance to chat with Rob Kardashian about his new Arthur George by Robert Kardashian sock label for a story that appears in this Sunday's Image section.

Below are some of the highlights and insights from our 45-minute conversation that covered everything from design inspirations (Hermès scarves among them) to thoughts about getting a pair of his socks on sister Kim's boyfriend (and soon-to-be father of her baby), Kanye West.

*Lucky socks*

"I used to have a lucky pair of socks -- but I'm mad because I think I recently left them in Toronto or someplace like that. They were these really cute socks by LRG that had little panda bears on them."

*The design process*

"The company that makes them -- Universal Hosiery -- is based here in [Santa Clarita]. I send them photos of things that I see -- wallpaper patterns and things like that -- and they draw up the designs."

*Bold back story*

"My dad always wore either suits or these crazy Hawaiian shirts  loud patterns and stuff so maybe part of the bold patterns and designs comes from that. ... But we actually presented Neiman's with something like a hundred different designs and they chose a lot of the crazy ones. There were some that weren't that wild."

*Horseshoes and suitcases*

"The horseshoe and suitcase pattern was kind of inspired by an Hermès theme. Hermès is one of my favorite companies and when I think of them I think classy and high-end. I actually collect their scarves and frame them and give them to my mom as gifts. But their amazing artwork and patterns don't really translate to a sock very well because the yarn makes it tricky, so it ended up a little weird. It's not my favorite pattern."

*Landing in Neiman Marcus*

"My mom's team had a relationship with a gentleman at the [Neiman Marcus] Topanga store, he knew of my interest and it just happened from there. It all just clicked -- my sisters aren't even [selling] in Neiman's."

*Future collaborations*

"I have friends who are graphic designers and artists and down the road I'd like to do some collaborations -- I'm not even talking just the Arthur George stuff. Mister Cartoon is one of my friends, and there's this cool artist named Curtis Kulig whose signature is the 'love me' motif. I'm also friends with the guys who own The Hundreds and Diamond [Supply Co]. I've known them all for a long time."

*On famous feet*

"What one celebrity would I love to see wear my socks? I can't say Kanye any more right? I mean I should make him [wear a pair], right? Probably, once I'm 100% satisfied with the designs, the packaging and the length -- everything -- it would be really satisfying to see [David] Beckham wearing a pair of my socks."


----------



## Sassys

Leaving the gym


----------



## Encore Hermes

So now he is calling the paps for gym shots SMH


----------



## PurseNut911

Encore Hermes said:
			
		

> So now he is calling the paps for gym shots SMH



LOL, actually that's a good thing in this case. We can now all see if he'll make any progress from working out in the gym. I am being facetious, but if we can see eventual weight loss, then we know he's put gym time to good use.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Sassys said:


> Leaving the gym



Wow.......those pants under the shorts.


----------



## misssmarleyy

MMMM he is soo yummy! I can't believe that wh0re rita cheated on him! Shes a nut job!!! :weird:


----------



## tweegy

Okay, which one of you wrote this comment to the below article?!!!! Cause you owe me a keyboard and an explanation to my co workers for laughing!

http :// www. celebi  tchy.com/277531/rob_kardashians_25_things_are_about_as_vapid_dumb_as_youd_expect/




> Bad Irene says:
> January 31, 2013 at 11:34 am
> Let me complete his list:
> 
> 26: I do not understand the word employment
> 27: I take up valuable space in the universe for no good reason
> 28: My sister is famous for a sex tape but I have the nerve to judge other women for their sexual choices
> 29:I am a douchenozzle, like duh!
> 30:I design socks, see me revolutionise the world of socks!



In reply to Rob's 25 Vapid things:

1. My favorite ice cream is Haagen-Dazs coffee.

2. I sleep with my baby blanket, Kiki, that my nana made for me.

3. I won state cross-country competitions several times during high school.

4. I get a shave every week.

5. I also get regular manicures and pedicures at my house.

6. I literally change my phone number 10 times a year and I dont ever save my contacts.

7. I called my sock line Arthur George after my middle name, followed by my dads middle name.

8. Ive been on day one of my workout routine for two years.

9. In college, I drank so much lemonade I had to get my tonsils out.

10. My lucky number is 34.

11. I reorganize my closet nearly every week.

12. My favorite band to see live is Arcade Fire.

13. I say Bible instead of saying I swear.

14. I have 16 tattoos  and counting.

15. I only work out to R&B music.

16. Im obsessed with neon sneakers.

17. I love gold jewelry!

18. I watch the BBC channel daily but only Top Gear and Ramsays Kitchen Nightmares.

19. I sanitize all the phones in my house weekly.

20. My favorite outdoor activity is what runner Steve Prefontaine called an easy 10&#8243;: a basic 10-mile run.

21. I feel that Sour Patch Watermelons are the best candy.

22. If I could be anyone, Id choose the lead singer of Arcade Fire, Win Butler.

23. My roulette numbers are 3, 4, 7, 11, 17, 26 and 32.

24. I graduated from the University of Southern California in 2009.

25. My favorite sister is my youngest one, Kylie.


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> Okay, which one of you wrote this comment to the below article?!!!! Cause you owe me a keyboard and an explanation to my co workers for laughing!
> 
> http :// www. celebi  tchy.com/277531/rob_kardashians_25_things_are_about_as_vapid_dumb_as_youd_expect/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reply to Rob's 25 Vapid things:
> 
> 1. My favorite ice cream is Haagen-Dazs coffee.
> 
> 2. I sleep with my baby blanket, Kiki, that my nana made for me.
> 
> 3. I won state cross-country competitions several times during high school.
> 
> 4. I get a shave every week.
> 
> 5. I also get regular manicures and pedicures at my house.
> 
> 6. I literally change my phone number 10 times a year and I don&#8217;t ever save my contacts.
> 
> 7. I called my sock line Arthur George after my middle name, followed by my dad&#8217;s middle name.
> 
> 8. I&#8217;ve been on day one of my workout routine for two years.
> 
> 9. In college, I drank so much lemonade I had to get my tonsils out.
> 
> 10. My lucky number is 34.
> 
> 11. I reorganize my closet nearly every week.
> 
> 12. My favorite band to see live is Arcade Fire.
> 
> 13. I say &#8220;Bible&#8221; instead of saying &#8220;I swear.&#8221;
> 
> 14. I have 16 tattoos &#8230; and counting.
> 
> 15. I only work out to R&B music.
> 
> 16. I&#8217;m obsessed with neon sneakers.
> 
> 17. I love gold jewelry!
> 
> 18. I watch the BBC channel daily but only Top Gear and Ramsay&#8217;s Kitchen Nightmares.
> 
> 19. I sanitize all the phones in my house weekly.
> 
> 20. My favorite outdoor activity is what runner Steve Prefontaine called an &#8220;easy 10&#8243;: a basic 10-mile run.
> 
> 21. I feel that Sour Patch Watermelons are the best candy.
> 
> 22. If I could be anyone, I&#8217;d choose the lead singer of Arcade Fire, Win Butler.
> 
> 23. My roulette numbers are 3, 4, 7, 11, 17, 26 and 32.
> 
> 24. I graduated from the University of Southern California in 2009.
> 
> 25. My favorite sister is my youngest one, Kylie.


I just can't!!!! LMAO!!


----------



## Sasha2012

I thought he was working out...


----------



## PurseNut911

Sasha2012 said:


> I thought he was working out...



Has Kimmy been sharing her frozen yogurts with her dear brother? Perhaps Rob is skipping the workouts for now to concentrate on his sock business. Plausible.


----------



## Sasha2012

PurseNut911 said:


> Has Kimmy been sharing her frozen yogurts with her dear brother? Perhaps Rob is skipping the workouts for now to concentrate on his sock business. Plausible.



Most frozen yogurts are nonfat or low in fat so if you limit your toppings they aren't even that bad for you as a snack. Rob's weight look like depression weight, or maybe it'll be a plot line for the new season of KUWTK.


----------



## pukasonqo

Maybe he is the one rating for two, sympathy cravings?


----------



## pukasonqo

pukasonqo said:


> Maybe he is the one rating for two, sympathy cravings?



Meant eating...hard to type on an iphone!


----------



## New-New

Still would smash

*swiftly exits thread*


----------



## YSoLovely

New-New said:


> Still would smash
> 
> *swiftly exits thread*


----------



## twin-fun

Sasha2012 said:


> *Most frozen yogurts are nonfat or low in fat so if you limit your toppings they aren't even that bad for you as a snack*. Rob's weight look like depression weight, or maybe it'll be a plot line for the new season of KUWTK.



That's a myth. While most frozen yogurt is nonfat or very low in fat the calories still add up. Most nonfat "original" or "plain" (typically the lowest-calorie flavor at most frozen yogurt shops) is about 30-35 calories per ounce with about 20g of sugarmeaning that a large 16-ounce cup weighs in at 380 calories and 76g of sugar _before_ adding any toppings.


----------



## PurseNut911

twin-fun said:


> That's a myth. While most frozen yogurt is nonfat or very low in fat the calories still add up. Most nonfat "original" or "plain" (typically the lowest-calorie flavor at most frozen yogurt shops) is about 30-35 calories per ounce with about 20g of sugar&#151;meaning that a large 16-ounce cup weighs in at 380 calories and 76g of sugar before adding any toppings.



Yes!! Good post! The problem with "low fat" or "nonfat" yogurt is the added sugar. Those insulin-triggering culprits wreak havoc with one's ability to maintain ideal weight. If Rob has put on those pounds due to depression, I hope he gets help. He may not have been eating Kimmy's frozen yogurts, but it seems he's not been eating  healthy foods at all. Perhaps he may be even drinking alcohol too much ---- those are truly empty calories. Whatever the case, I hope Rob decides to do something positive about it.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

YSoLovely said:


>



hahahaha that made me laugh! haha thanks! I needed cheering up!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


>


----------



## tweegy

New-New said:


> Still would smash
> 
> *swiftly exits thread*


----------



## ByeKitty

Ah, fat and balding... the unfortunate destiny of so many men


----------



## chowlover2

ByeKitty said:


> Ah, fat and balding... the unfortunate destiny of so many men



Sad because he is still so young...


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sasha2012 said:


> I thought he was working out...




oh wow...he don't look good.


----------



## New-New

my poor baby. there's space for you to lay upon my bosom.


----------



## Bzemom

New-New said:


> my poor baby. there's space for you to lay upon my bosom.



you can do better.


----------



## New-New

Bzemom said:


> you can do better.



I like chubby rob. We could sit and eat sugar cookies and watch Tarantino movies together.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't have a problem that Rob's gained weight but he's giving this negative aura and energy off. So it makes me not attracted to him.


----------



## michie

Sasha2012 said:


> I thought he was working out...



He is...the buffets, the placesettings, the drive-thrus, the fridge & freezer doors, the buttons on the microwave, the oven hinges, and all 4 to 6 burners of the stove...


----------



## Bzemom

New-New said:


> I like chubby rob. We could sit and eat sugar cookies and watch Tarantino movies together.



I like chubby too. However you are clever, creative, witty, and sassy. Rob is frumpy, pouty, unmotivated, just a no.


----------



## chowlover2

Opposites attract! Maybe New New is just what Rob needs!


----------



## Sasha2012

He has keeping up with the Kardashian socks. 

He's a part of some kind of Fintess Challenge with rapper The Game.


----------



## stephaniesstyle

Sasha2012 said:


> He has keeping up with the Kardashian socks.
> 
> He's a part of some kind of Fintess Challenge with rapper The Game.



OMG! He gained A LOT of weight!!! What happend with him?


----------



## ByeKitty

Jeeeebus that's beyond chubby to me...


----------



## clydekiwi

What happened to him


----------



## summer2815

I just posted in the Kim K thread that he looks like Ron Jeremy a bit.  Anyone else see it?


----------



## starrysky

I feel bad for Rob because of his yo-yo weight and how uncomfortable he looks with the extra pounds. He probably has a serious food addiction/eats his feelings problem that takes a lot more effort to control relative to other people. It's got to be hard being a guy in that family too sometimes.

The diet food he tweets out looks great, and he seems to be working out regularly so hope he loses the weight he wants to and gets back to







and


----------



## Encore Hermes

Wow.......wow.....and he is wearing kuwtk sox.  Maybe so people recognize him.


----------



## Saviola

He LOOKS TERRIBLE! He used to be so handsome...omg..

That boy needs some cardio and celery sticks for a good 6 months.. haha


----------



## Encore Hermes

Surprised he isn't taking quick trim.


----------



## caitlin1214

handbag_fetish said:


> Confession: I like guys with big butts :ninja:



And you cannot lie?


----------



## caitlin1214

At some point, what's stopping him from saying he won't answer any more questions about his sisters?

It's his thing and they're asking questions about Kim. If I were him, I'd be like, "[insert krap about Kim here] but she's not here. Anyway, about my thing . . . . "


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm not in the best shape, either, so I'm not one to talk about body type, but there's a big difference between accepting your body type and trying to be healthy and just letting yourself go. 


Rob is the latter.


----------



## imashopaholic

Looks like he's carrying Kim's baby!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

What happened?!?!


----------



## Sinarta

He's probably doing this for publicity. Personal trainers/people do it everyday, gain 40lbs to see how it affects the body, lose the weight, document the whole weight loss period and come out with a book and be on all the fitness magazines and talk shows. I see this going that way.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

imashopaholic said:


> Looks like he's carrying Kim's baby!



Hahahaha I love this


----------



## Kansashalo

starrysky said:


> I feel bad for Rob because of his yo-yo weight and how uncomfortable he looks with the extra pounds. He probably has a serious food addiction/eats his feelings problem that takes a lot more effort to control relative to other people. It's got to be hard being a guy in that family too sometimes.



I know i've joked about Rob before but you are probably right.  He doesn't seem to have any real purpose and add on top of that the fact that his mom is SOLELY focued on Kim (who is the foundation for that family's money) I can totally see him turning to  food as a comfort mechanism - many people do.


----------



## PurseNut911

In one of the episodes of KKTM, Rob talked to Kim and Kourtney about his weight gain from being depressed about a failed relationship. (I am assuming it was about his relationship with Rita Ora whom he blasted on Twitter after they broke up.) He said he was tired of losing so much time and money in that relationship and wanted his sisters' support to get his life back. He also said that he really wanted to start eating healthy foods again to lose the 40 pounds he gained over his troubled relationship. 

Good luck to Rob. I hope he achieves his diet and exercise goals.


----------



## sandigirl

I see he's doing that 60 days of fitness with The Game. I wish him well. 

I feel a little bit bad for Rob. He seems to be the most left out in the family, and the least close with Bruce. With his mom focused on the girls, and his dad isn't here to help guide him. He just seems really lost. What happened to him going to law school?


----------



## PinkTruffle

The problem with Rob is that he's not really serious about any venture.  First he wanted to manage that girl group, then he did skincare, now he's onto socks.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Sinarta said:


> He's probably doing this for publicity. Personal trainers/people do it everyday, gain 40lbs to see how it affects the body, lose the weight, document the whole weight loss period and come out with a book and be on all the fitness magazines and talk shows. I see this going that way.



 10000 percent agree with you
With this family it's always for publicity and he is lazy its obvious o a book deal is an easy paycheck for him


----------



## caitlin1214

Kansashalo said:


> I know i've joked about Rob before but you are probably right.  He doesn't seem to have any real purpose and add on top of that the fact that his mom is SOLELY focued on Kim (who is the foundation for that family's money) I can totally see him turning to  food as a comfort mechanism - many people do.



And it doesn't help that Khloe and Lamar keep their place stocked with sweets and treats. 


That's like giving someone who's prone to drinking a lot the key to the liquor cabinet.


----------



## starrysky

Kansashalo said:


> I know i've joked about Rob before but you are probably right.  He doesn't seem to have any real purpose and add on top of that the fact that his mom is SOLELY focued on Kim (who is the foundation for that family's money) I can totally see him turning to  food as a comfort mechanism - many people do.



Yeah it's sad, he does seem so aimless. I would kill for the advantages he's had in life, the close family, money, connections, etc. and he's not really doing much with it.



PinkTruffle said:


> The problem with Rob is that he's not really serious about any venture.  First he wanted to manage that girl group, then he did skincare, now he's onto socks.



And those were projects his mom or sisters set up then passed off to him. Like Scott working for Quick Trim. The socks thing seems more Rob's idea though so hopefully he cares enough to continue to grow the business.


----------



## tatsu_k

Rob was probably trying to Keep Up with lamar's candy snakin when playing those video games (the only thing he seemed to do on Lamar Khlo show). He ddnt realize that Lamar burns his calories w/ Khlo and basketball, while the only activity Rob recently had was tweeting with his fingers


----------



## kirsten

Maybe Rita likes bigger men and that is why Rob put on that pounds? Didn't she cheat on him with Jonah Hill, even though I think he is thinner than Rob now.

Rob probably packed on the pounds because of too much partying and drinking. Plus he is at that age when your metabolism sadly starts slowing down.


----------



## Sasha2012

Out today.


----------



## caitlin1214

tatsu_k said:


> Rob was probably trying to Keep Up with lamar's candy snakin when playing those video games (the only thing he seemed to do on Lamar Khlo show). He ddnt realize that Lamar burns his calories w/ Khlo and basketball, while the only activity Rob recently had was tweeting with his fingers



And that's why they needed a padlock on their pantry.


----------



## starrysky

Sasha2012 said:


> Out today.



Leather pants though? Looks like a Hefty bag :/


----------



## New-New

Sasha2012 said:


> Out today.



baby... the pants... no


----------



## kirsten

Kanye must have dressed him!


----------



## ByeKitty

kirsten said:


> Maybe Rita likes bigger men and that is why Rob put on that pounds? Didn't she cheat on him with Jonah Hill, even though I think he is thinner than Rob now.
> 
> *Rob probably packed on the pounds because of too much partying and drinking. Plus he is at that age when your metabolism sadly starts slowing down.*



I agree with this... Of course he doesn't seem have much of a goal in life, but he has never struck me as someone who is stuck in some deep depression. Of course we can't say for sure, though... 

But it just looks to me like someone who was used to eating whatever and still looked fine, until his metabolism slowed down. I know quite a few guys that have had this experience.


----------



## Sasha2012

Pics from yesterday and Saturday.


----------



## starrysky

If he needs daily workout photo ops to keep motivated and committed, so be it. Hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 5)


----------



## New-New

He looks like one of my exes in that last pic. 

And why do people wear that tacky Pyrex stuff? It's sooo 21-year-old-faux-urban-blogger-with-SnapBack-collection


----------



## Jahpson

he looks...different


----------



## morgan20

He should not stand next to Game!


----------



## shiny_things

Good for him that he's decided to get into shape.

Sadly, I think the Kardashian genes finally caught up with him.


----------



## limom

shiny_things said:


> Good for him that he's decided to get into shape.
> 
> Sadly, I think the Kardashian genes finally caught up with him.



It must be hard for him,neither his mom or dad were fat.
What is up with him? He looks both plump and matronly. Weird, he is a young man.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It looks like he's staring at the Game's bod!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Is rob going to strip off a layer and go scuba diving after the hike? What is he wearing 
How old is he 25?


----------



## shoptilludrop4

I wonder if rob was there today .. I saw the game was there .. Omg ever since the game has been tweeting about Runyon girls are going wearing hooped earrings and hair done with more makeup .... I'm not new to Runyon I know girls always try to look their best but it looks like some girls one upped it lol


----------



## tweegy

Rita Ora has served Rob Kardashian with a solid one-two punch over the toxic Twitter attacks he posted about the singer last year, and claimed that she never thought they were in a relationship.

According to MTV, Ora revealed her side of the story to Australia&#8217;s Sunday Telegraph Style magazine. Of Kardashian, the 22-year-old singer said:
_
&#8220;I never thought it was actually a relationship, in all honest. I never mentally defined it as &#8216;boyfriend, girlfriend&#8217;. When I split up with him, I said, &#8216;It&#8217;s because I&#8217;m never there, I don&#8217;t know how to do it.&#8217; That&#8217;s all I said, then &#8230; the rest happened. He obviously felt that creating myths was the way forward.&#8221;_

The &#8220;Radioactive&#8221; star added:

_&#8220;When you are involved with someone for a while and they decide to express their feelings to the public, well, that&#8217;s not my personal way of therapy but I guess everyone takes split-ups differently.&#8221;

&#8220;You should have to sit an exam before you go on Twitter. To see if you&#8217;re mentally stable.&#8221;_


Read more at http://www.inquisitr.com/559098/rit...-never-in-a-relationship/#ETuikQ3YO92DqKG7.99


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

How do you 'split up' from someone you claim you were never really dating to begin with? In one breath she says it was never a relationship, and in the next breath she says that "When you're involved with someone for a while.." implying that there was something there at some point. 

Rob is b*tcha$$ and there is no excuse for his twitter rant but I think she's trying to downplay her involvement with him.


----------



## Ladybug09

those tattoos look nasty and poor Rob..he looks alll kinds of bloated...


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> How do you 'split up' from someone you claim you were never really dating to begin with? In one breath she says it was never a relationship, and in the next breath she says that "When you're involved with someone for a while.." implying that there was something there at some point.
> 
> Rob is b*tcha$$ and there is no excuse for his twitter rant but I think she's trying to downplay her involvement with him.



I agree, she is going in circles..

Still funny tho


----------



## ByeKitty

He looks miserable...


----------



## Liliana85

Rob is looking like Chaz Bono.


----------



## Ladybug09

tweegy said:


> Rita Ora has served Rob Kardashian with a solid one-two punch over the toxic Twitter attacks he posted about the singer last year, and claimed that she never thought they were in a relationship.
> 
> According to MTV, Ora revealed her side of the story to Australias Sunday Telegraph Style magazine. Of Kardashian, the 22-year-old singer said:
> _
> I never thought it was actually a relationship, in all honest. I never mentally defined it as boyfriend, girlfriend. When I split up with him, I said, Its because Im never there, I dont know how to do it. Thats all I said, then  the rest happened. He obviously felt that creating myths was the way forward._
> 
> The Radioactive star added:
> 
> _When you are involved with someone for a while and they decide to express their feelings to the public, well, thats not my personal way of therapy but I guess everyone takes split-ups differently.
> 
> You should have to sit an exam before you go on Twitter. To see if youre mentally stable._
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.inquisitr.com/559098/rit...-never-in-a-relationship/#ETuikQ3YO92DqKG7.99
> Thank you, just what I was thinking!!!!!!





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> How do you 'split up' from someone you claim you were never really dating to begin with? In one breath she says it was never a relationship, and in the next breath she says that "When you're involved with someone for a while.." implying that there was something there at some point.
> 
> Rob is b*tcha$$ and there is no excuse for his twitter rant but I think she's trying to downplay her involvement with him.




she contradicts herself and makes her self look stupid.

They both need to just shut up!


----------



## Sasha2012

During his workout today and at the clippers game last night.


----------



## JazzyJaz




----------



## californiaCRUSH

Khloe looks great


----------



## Ladybug09

he looks the most like Khloe and she looks stupid in those shoes.

I thought Lamar wasn't playing anymore?


----------



## Sasha2012

Ladybug09 said:


> he looks the most like Khloe and she looks stupid in those shoes.
> 
> I thought Lamar wasn't playing anymore?



Those shoes are beautiful! Lamar still plays...


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Sasha2012 said:


> During his workout today and at the clippers game last night.



That girl looks like Rachel Zoe's assistant madana


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Those shoes are beautiful! Lamar still plays...



the shoes are cute, just not at a basketball game.


----------



## knics33

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> How do you 'split up' from someone you claim you were never really dating to begin with? In one breath she says it was never a relationship, and in the next breath she says that "When you're involved with someone for a while.." implying that there was something there at some point.
> 
> Rob is b*tcha$$ and there is no excuse for his twitter rant but I think she's trying to downplay her involvement with him.



Agreed... sounds like someone is embarressed for being involved with a Kardashian and is trying to backtrack IMO.

Rob is so gross to me... like I just picture him to reek of cheap cologne, have a ton of gold jewelry on, with some super slick backed hair going on lol.


----------



## bisousx

His lady friend has a great body!


----------



## Belle49

Rob is gross & please dude get off it most of these girls look at him cause he's a Kardashian nothing MORE!! He's hideous


----------



## tnguye78

I use to think Rob was cute.... :shame:

...before his weight gain.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

shoptilludrop4 said:


> That girl looks like Rachel Zoe's assistant madana



That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 14)


----------



## AEGIS

he looks like a useless unemployed tool


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^


----------



## sandigirl

AEGIS said:


> he looks like a useless unemployed tool



Damn. lol


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Sasha2012 said:


> (March 14)



High top sneakers aren't doing him any favors...


----------



## New-New

AEGIS said:


> he looks like a useless unemployed tool



Don't talk about my baby like that.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Yesterday


----------



## Coco Belle

Encore Hermes said:


> Yesterday
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/03/15/article-2293710-18AC20B4000005DC-849_306x700.jpg



Oh dear.


----------



## JazzyJaz

Encore Hermes said:


> Yesterday
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/03/15/article-2293710-18AC20B4000005DC-849_306x700.jpg




WOW!  This is photoshopped right!   Please tell me a photographer was playing a joke.  I refuse to believe this is real.  I need to see him on youtube.   He has to get it together!  


Found a video will post in his thread.


----------



## JazzyJaz

Wednesday after Clipper's game.   I can't really tell.  He's not as large as those pics. I'm rooting for Rob. Hope he stays focused.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Warning
Maybe rob has the munchies
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## JazzyJaz

This tells me it's the photographer.  Thank you!  The second pic is fine.  I think they got him at a bad angle.  The huge pics are blown up from a distance.  He still has work to do, but he is not as big as the pics show.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Wow, he's so out of shape.


----------



## meela188

JazzyJaz said:


> This tells me it's the photographer.  Thank you!  The second pic is fine.  I think they got him at a bad angle.  The huge pics are blown up from a distance.  He still has work to do, but he is not as big as the pics show.


 
Girl, i'm going to need you to come to terms with it, that boy is HUGE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imashopaholic

Gaining pregnancy pounds in sympathy for Kim?


----------



## ByeKitty

meela188 said:


> Girl, i'm going to need you to come to terms with it, that boy is HUGE!!!!!!!!!!



Amen


----------



## kirsten

Wearing sweatpants doesn't flatter anyone.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Why does he look like he's gaining weight rather than losing it?


----------



## Sasha2012

Celebrating his birthday last night at 1 Oaks Night Club.


----------



## kirsten

^ God no nooo nooooooooo!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Fun night, huh? Partying with all your boys....and your mama.  

I know it was just a paid appearance for Rob but I'm sure Kris would've still gotten her 10 percent had she stayed her behind at home.


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Fun night, huh? Partying with all your boys....and your mama.
> 
> I know it was just a paid appearance for Rob but I'm sure Kris would've still gotten her 10 percent had she stayed her behind at home.



Yeah. That just looks kinda awkward. Like, I'm not gonna get turnt up with friends with my mom there.


----------



## chowlover2

No socks on the cake to celebrate his success as a sock designer?


----------



## chantal1922

I have not been in this thread in a while. Woah Rob :wondering


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

New-New said:


> Yeah. That just looks kinda awkward. Like, I'm not gonna get turnt up with friends with my mom there.



Ok! Awkward as hell. 

Kris wants to be 'cool' so bad, she needs to have a seat. It doesn't look like his boys are bothered by it. They probably got the trip for free so they figure WTH, might as well drink and party on someone else's dime.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## CobaltBlu

Welp. Just ran out of things to say.


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 16)


----------



## Encore Hermes

More like happy birthday or merry christmas Kris.


----------



## CobaltBlu

too easy.


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> Welp. Just ran out of things to say.


 All we need is a duckface! The apple certainly didn't fall from the tree ( Kris & Kim ) Where's the Midori?


----------



## arnott

He sure loves to party with his mom!


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


>



You guys weren't kidding about Kris trying so hard to be cool.   @ the 4th picture!


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> (March 16)



WTF Kris.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Before the club, rob was at Kardashian khaos signing sox




Fans




Wouldn't blame him if that isn't water in the bottle


----------



## AEGIS

i literally am HOWLING w/laughter..LOLing at this grown a*s college educated man signing SOCKS with him mommy by his side. like i can't breathe i am laughing so hard

and he's so fat now..in that pic the look in his eyes says "yeah i know this is some bull and im gonna eat some cake later to forget this humiliation."

side eye and a big BOOOO at all those losers waiting for rob to sign socks. get freaking lives. that is embarrassing and nobody should ever know that about you. i hope they're all paid extras. nobody should care that much about socks


----------



## AEGIS

i just went back and laughed at every.single.picture on the previous page. every single one. lmaooooo...omg...why is this so funny to me?

he looks like penelope


----------



## CobaltBlu

Mess.com


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I have nothing nice to say about Kris J. but I am sure she does not give a single f*** what the world thinks of her.


----------



## ByeKitty

LMAO!! LMFAO!!! This must be the most awkward b-day party ever... I don't know what to say


----------



## eggpudding

I feel bad and so embarrassed for Rob.

Kris is looking her age, she needs to start f*ckin acting it too.


----------



## limom

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I have nothing nice to say about Kris J. but I am sure she does not give a single f*** what the world thinks of her.



They are promoting the socks on the boy's birthday?
WTF? They can even have a real b'day party without sponsors? Lame.
Kris work hard for her ten percents.
Rob and his tattoos? Too much.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Rob is shaped all soft and squishy, like the lunch lady


----------



## New-New

My baby out here killing the sock game and haters will just have to deal


----------



## ByeKitty

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/03/17/article-2294404-18B931AB000005DC-492_634x610.jpg
Some serious old lady hands on Kris...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

DC-Cutie said:


> Rob is shaped all soft and squishy, like the lunch lady



OMG


----------



## labelwhore04

AEGIS said:


> i literally am HOWLING w/laughter..LOLing at this grown a*s college educated man signing SOCKS with him mommy by his side. like i can't breathe i am laughing so hard
> 
> and he's so fat now..in that pic the look in his eyes says "yeah i know this is some bull and im gonna eat some cake later to forget this humiliation."
> 
> side eye and a big BOOOO at all those losers waiting for rob to sign socks. get freaking lives. that is embarrassing and nobody should ever know that about you. i hope they're all paid extras. nobody should care that much about socks





I kinda feel bad for Rob. No wonder he eats away his feelings.


----------



## AEGIS

New-New said:


> My baby out here killing the sock game and haters will just have to deal




Gold Toe better watch out!


----------



## meela188

AEGIS said:


> *i just went back and laughed at every.single.picture on the previous page. every single one*. lmaooooo...omg...why is this so funny to me?
> 
> he looks like penelope


 
I am here sick as a dog and this post brought me back to life. First time I laughed in days, thank you kindly.


----------



## AEGIS

meela188 said:


> I am here sick as a dog and this post brought me back to life. First time I laughed in days, thank you kindly.





glad i could help. hope you get better!


----------



## lovemysavior

....And somewhere back in Calabasas, Brucer is flying his helicopter......







http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...bnh=174&tbnw=275&start=0&ndsp=13&tx=88&ty=114


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

signing socks? 

signing. socks. 




???????????????


----------



## summer2815

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I have nothing nice to say about Kris J. but I am sure she does not give a single f*** what the world thinks of her.



They are both laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## JazzyJaz

Kris needs to have a stadium full of seats in my Tamar Braxton voice.


----------



## JazzyJaz

meela188 said:


> Girl, i'm going to need you to come to terms with it, that boy is HUGE!!!!!!!!!!



I know, but how did he get there!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

summer2815 said:


> They are both laughing all the way to the bank.



Exactly.


----------



## Bzemom

Do you think his friends wear his socks?



Sasha2012 said:


> Celebrating his birthday last night at 1 Oaks Night Club.


----------



## Bzemom

summer2815 said:


> They are both laughing all the way to the bank.


 

Kim and khloe laugh to the bank. Kris spends what she makes. Rob doesn't do enough to make good $$.


----------



## JazzyJaz

Rob also had a bay bash in LA after the Clippers game. He went out with Lamar and some of the Clippers


----------



## Ladybug09

The guy with the red/white shirt looks like Reggie.



lovemysavior said:


> ....And somewhere back in Calabasas, Brucer is flying his helicopter......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...bnh=174&tbnw=275&start=0&ndsp=13&tx=88&ty=114


----------



## Sassys

*'I weigh 240lbs,' reveals Rob Kardashian as he ramps up slimming regime*​ 

Rob Kardashian has opened up about his new weight loss regime. 

The reality TV star has revealed he's starting to see results after vowing to get back in shape several weeks ago.​ 
'I lost 5 to 7 [pounds] last week. I'm trying to lose 40,' the 26-year-old told Us Weekly during his birthday party at 1OAK in Las Vegas on Friday.​ 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-reveals-weighs-240lbs.html#ixzz2O0hZoFho ​


----------



## New-New

How tall is he?


----------



## kirsten

Supposedly 5'10".


----------



## ByeKitty

That's almost 110 kg... Dang.


----------



## New-New

240 isn't that bad. I used to weigh that much back during the heavy years.


----------



## AEGIS

i have never dated a man who was over like 160...and ive dated guys who were 6'4. i like 'em lanky


----------



## New-New

AEGIS said:


> i have never dated a man who was over like 160...and ive dated guys who were 6'4. i like 'em lanky



I don't think I've ever dated anyone under 200. I like stocky dudes. With facial hair. It's a thing.


----------



## labelwhore04

AEGIS said:


> i have never dated a man who was over like 160...and ive dated guys who were 6'4. i like 'em lanky



I like them 6'0-6'2 weighing between 160-180, i'm very specific, Sorry Rob


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> I like them 6'0-6'2 weighing between 160-180, i'm very specific, Sorry Rob




yeah girl. the dh is the shortest man i ever dated at 5'10 but he fits my whip thin requirement.


----------



## labelwhore04

AEGIS said:


> yeah girl. the dh is the shortest man i ever dated at 5'10 but he fits my whip thin requirement.



I don't like men too muscular but not skinny either. Rob had a good body back in the day before he gained all that weight.


----------



## New-New

AEGIS said:


> yeah girl. the dh is the shortest man i ever dated at 5'10 but he fits my whip thin requirement.



You like them Wiz Khalifa thin dudes. I don't want a dude I feel like I can snap in half.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ Yeah, Rob used to be a cutie. 

My SO is 6'3 and around 210. I like my men with some meat.


----------



## AEGIS

New-New said:


> You like them Wiz Khalifa thin dudes. I don't want a dude I feel like I can snap in half.




hm...like Big Sean's size...they can handle of all the bootyliciousness


----------



## ByeKitty

New-New said:


> I don't think I've ever dated anyone under 200. I like stocky dudes. With facial hair. It's a thing.


----------



## CobaltBlu

hahaha!!!^


----------



## Ladybug09

What girl, do you have a Santa Clause complex!?

LOL



ByeKitty said:


>


----------



## New-New

ByeKitty said:


>








Ya rude


----------



## ByeKitty

New-New said:


> Ya rude



LMAO, I don't judge though... My SO is bearded and by no means skinny (thinner than Rob though)


----------



## New-New

ByeKitty said:


> LMAO, I don't judge though... My SO is bearded and by no means skinny (thinner than Rob though)



Current Rob actually looks like a couple of my exes...

*takes seat in corner*


----------



## bisousx

You guys are funny. I don't care much for height (or specific weight LOL) but they have to have muscles and a six pack. :shame: Luckily for me, most guys where I live are super fit so it's not a stretch.


----------



## kirsten

I think he is shorter than 5'10" that is why he looks so much heavier.


----------



## ByeKitty

Well 5'10 isn't exactly tall...


----------



## AEGIS

New-New said:


> Current Rob actually looks like a couple of my exes...
> 
> *takes seat in corner*


----------



## meela188

I'm 5'10 and I can't carry around 240 pounds. I fluctuate between 170-180, anything past 180 and my clothes dont fit right. Rob needs to get well under 200 pounds.


----------



## Ladybug09

meela188 said:


> I'm 5'10 and I can't carry around 240 pounds. I fluctuate between 170-180, anything past 180 and my clothes dont fit right. Rob needs to get well under 200 pounds.


Wow, I didn't know you were that tall!

But with guys, muscle mass, body size, frame...weight is different.


----------



## meela188

Ladybug09 said:


> Wow, I didn't know you were that tall!
> 
> But with guys, muscle mass, body size, frame...weight is different.


 
Yep, you need to see me when I wear heels. 

Yeah guys are different but he should still be under 200 pounds no? 5'10 isnt that tall for a guy; besides Rob has never really been "solid" to me.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## limom

Sasha2012 said:


>



Wow, he has his mamma tattooed on his forearm?
Weirdo


----------



## ByeKitty

limom said:


> Wow, he has his mamma tattooed on his forearm?
> Weirdo



Yeah, and poppa on the other 
With that hoodie and those pants he looks like Kanye styled him..


----------



## Sasha2012

ByeKitty said:


> Yeah, and poppa on the other
> With that hoodie and those pants he looks like Kanye styled him..


Kanye probably gave him a wardrobe makeover too because everything he's been wearing lately looks straight out of Kanye's closet.


----------



## chowlover2

ByeKitty said:


> Yeah, and poppa on the other
> With that hoodie and those pants he looks like Kanye styled him..


 You're right!


----------



## caitlin1214

ByeKitty said:


> Yeah, and poppa on the other
> With that hoodie and those pants he looks like Kanye styled him..



And we're playing fast and loose with the word "style".


----------



## caitlin1214

Um, Rob? Just because your older sister is dating Kanye does not mean you have to wear what he says.

It doesn't work for Kim and it doesn't work for you.


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 21)


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Um, Rob? Just because your older sister is dating Kanye does not mean you have to wear what he says.
> 
> It doesn't work for Kim and it doesn't work for you.


----------



## twin-fun

Has he lost weight yet? I know it's a slow and arduous process but I don't really see any change in his face...


----------



## AEGIS

looking like Penelope with a purse


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^  Ya'll are so mean!


----------



## Ladybug09

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^  Ya'll are so mean!


This made me LOL...

I feel sorry for him.


----------



## starrysky

AEGIS said:


> looking like Penelope with a purse



d*mn!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

AEGIS said:


> looking like Penelope with a purse


Ohhhhhhhh you went there!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^O no... what happened w/Rob? I thought he was working out and looking slimmer


----------



## JazzyJaz

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^  Ya'll are so mean!



Tears, He reminds me of LaVerne.


----------



## JazzyJaz

[ @ ]robkardashianTURN UP @deandrejordan6 @brandonkaplan @jprince713 @withlovenaza @everybodyknowslo @viccorp @scootiemane @bags214 LO  





[ @ ]robkardashian @fearofgodla #turnup   





[ @ ]robkardashian


----------



## chowlover2

JazzyJaz said:


> [ @ ]robkardashianTURN UP @deandrejordan6 @brandonkaplan @jprince713 @withlovenaza @everybodyknowslo @viccorp @scootiemane @bags214 LO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ @ ]robkardashian @fearofgodla #turnup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ @ ]robkardashian


Who takes photos while riding an escalator? He's turning into Kim. I felt like he was coming into his own after Dancing with the Stars, but now, not so much...


----------



## Lush Life

Men usually loose weight faster than this. But looking at pictures of him from childhood you can see he's struggled with a weight problem his whole life, so that may have impacted his metabolism.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Might not be weight but he is losing something


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Who are all those guys he hangs around with? Are they famous?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Rob is looking like Elvis, before his death when he gained all of that weight.


----------



## Encore Hermes

DC-Cutie said:


> Rob is looking like Elvis, before his death when he gained all of that weight.


  and imo looks bloated. The family talks about not using drugs, the kids, but I have always suspected that he does.
Jmo


----------



## theoc

Encore Hermes said:


> and imo looks bloated. The family talks about not using drugs, the kids, but I have always suspected that he does.
> Jmo



Yup, I've always got the impression that Rob is a pothead...


----------



## DC-Cutie

theoc said:


> Yup, I've always got the impression that Rob is a pothead...



Kourt made suggestions that she partakes in the Ooo-weee.


----------



## ByeKitty

This boy is a mess...


----------



## californiaCRUSH




----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> Kourt made suggestions that she partakes in the Ooo-weee.



What is that slang for? Coke? Because I could totally some of this as coke bloat...


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> What is that slang for? Coke? Because I could totally some of this as coke bloat...



Weed. Kourt talked about using


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> Weed. Kourt talked about using



Oh. That's nothin. He's famous young and in la. Of course he got dispensery card.


----------



## ByeKitty

New-New said:


> Oh. That's nothin. He's famous young and in la. Of course he got dispensery card.



Gives you the munchies... Explains the bloat


----------



## New-New

ByeKitty said:


> Gives you the munchies... Explains the bloat



Eh, it just makes me sluggish and giddy.


----------



## ByeKitty

New-New said:


> Eh, it just makes me sluggish and giddy.



And hungry.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ya'll bunch of pot smokers.


----------



## Encore Hermes

*ROB KARDASHIAN
Accused of Robbing Photog Over Shirtless Pics*








Rob Kardashian allegedly just jacked a photog's camera equipment ... law enforcement sources tell TMZ -- and according to the photog, it was all because she snapped shirtless pics of the reality star.

The photog -- not TMZ -- filed a robbery report this afternoon, telling cops Rob snatched part of her camera and took off. 

The photo agency says Rob went berserk because he wasn't wearing a shirt when the photographs were taken ... snatching the camera's memory card so the photos wouldn't get out. The agency says Rob then took off, promising to pay for the card later.

FYI, Rob's in the middle of a big weight loss program ... and he's obviously trying to keep his bulge under wraps.*Police are currently investigating.

Calls to Rob weren't returned.*

http://www.tmz.com/2013/03/27/rob-kardashian-robbery-shirtless-photos-pictures-photographer/


----------



## ByeKitty

Oh come on Rob... We have already seen how fat you are.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I feel sorry for him.  The forgotten kardashian. Sad.


----------



## JazzyJaz

Paps are a pain!


----------



## Encore Hermes

TMZ missed a couple things, seems there is more to the story...........


Rob Kardashian Accused of Striking Photographer



A female photographer told police Wednesday that she was "struck in the face" by Rob Kardashian while taking pictures of him and that he "grabbed her camera and removed the memory card."
"The paparazzi alleged that while she was photographing Rob Kardashian, he grabbed
her camera and removed the memory card. During the struggle, the paparazzi stated that she was struck in the face by Rob Kardashian," the Beverly Hills Police Department said in a statement obtained by ABCNews.com.
Police said the photographer reported the incident as a robbery around 1 p.m. Wednesday.
"The paparazzi identified the suspect as Rob Kardashian, who fled the location with the memory card," police said, adding the investigation was ongoing.
Kardashian, a former "Dancing with the Stars" contestant, is best-known as the younger brother of Kourtney, Kim and Khloe Kardashian.

http://abcnews.go.com/entertainment...JCgn-2mUFSoqb1eK36o3VRw&bvm=bv.44442042,d.cGE


----------



## Encore Hermes

More

Rob Kardashian finds solace in booze & escorts while mourning Rita Ora breakup

These are photos of Rob Kardashian and Lamar Odom out on the town last weekend while hitting the clubs. Rob looks to be his usual annoying self while wearing all black (its so slimming) to keep up the ruse of his self-proclaimed 7 pounds per week weight loss after he gained 40 pounds in 2 months after a very dramatic breakup with Rita Ora. Mind you, Im not making fun of Rob because he gained weight during the winter of his douchey discontent. Im just saying that if hes anything like his sister Kim (and he is, minus the inexplicable success), he might have a problem with numbers. Also, he seems to be annoying Lamar quite a bit by shoving his hands in the dudes face. How annoying.








Still reeling from his break up with Rita Ora, broken hearted Rob Kardashian has been finding comfort at the bottom of a bottle and in the company of a call girl, according to a bombshell new report in Star magazine.

The sexy blonde escort shared her story  and texts between her and Kardashian  exclusively with Star, giving a full critique of Robs bedroom skills along with her account of his heavy boozing and partying.

Not surprisingly, the Kardashian family is said to be concerned about the 26-year-olds carousing, which is reportedly spiraling out of control.

Rob is a complete mess. He drinks like a fish, starting in the afternoon and going all night long, a source tells Star. Even worse, hes hooking up with paid escorts, and his business is tanking.
More here
http://www.celebitchy.com/288608/ro...ooze_escorts_while_mourning_rita_ora_breakup/


----------



## Ladybug09

He tries Way too hard to look 'hard'...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

TMZ giving the watered down version of the story just proves that they are in the Kardashians pocket, ugh.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Poor Roberto.


----------



## Sasha2012

(April 1)


----------



## New-New

He got a phat booty.


----------



## lucifers

Encore Hermes said:


> Ohhhhhhhh you went there!
> i.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/penelope-disick-kourtney-kardashian-daughter-cute-baby-headband__oPt.jpg


 
ha ha ha u just killed me with this one


----------



## JazzyJaz

His booty proves Kardashian azzez are REAL!LOL


----------



## Sasha2012

(April 2)


----------



## JazzyJaz

He's starting to look like Mama Kris more and more each day.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like that girl's yellow Chanel.


----------



## twin-fun

Has he posted anywhere how much weight he's lost so far? He doesn't look any different to me than a few months ago when he started. But then again he posted a picture of his dinner a while back which consisted of breaded fish or maybe chicken along with veggies and I thought then that he doesn't seem to know what he's doing. I don't consider breaded anything, even if it's baked rather than fried a healthy choice for someone trying to lose weight. And I know about weight loss!


----------



## Sasha2012

Bad news New-New, looks like Rob has a new boo Naza Jafarian.

(April 3)


----------



## eggpudding

... Hahahah. I can't right now.


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha2012 said:


> (April 2)



What's up with all these Z-grade celebs and those horrible bruises/markings on their legs?  Kim K, Lindsay, now this chick!


----------



## New-New

She ain e'en cute. I look better than her.


----------



## eggpudding

New-New said:


> She ain e'en cute. I look better than her.



Truth


----------



## ByeKitty

I think she's pretty... but she does look like she's trying hard to look "Kardashian".


----------



## PinkTruffle

His new gf looks a lot like Lily Galichi.  Too much makeup, hair, etc etc..


----------



## Ms.parker123

Robs clothes are so unflattering, even in all black.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Ms.parker123 said:


> Robs clothes are so unflattering, even in all black.


it's not the clothes. his body shape is unflattering. 

No really, his style is bad, if he only dressed better he would look so much better. Stop with those sweaters and sweatpants.


----------



## labelwhore04

She's pretty.  
I wouldn't be surprised if she's using him to get to his sisters or something. Let's be honest, Rob isn't the greatest catch right now. He's overweight and basically unemployed. He wouldn't be able to snag a girl like her if he wasn't "Rob Kardashian."


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Well, I don't think that's necessarily true. I can't tell you how many time I've seen a chubby dude catch a pretty girl. We don't all like the same things....

She's pretty but that makeup is not it. She's wearing way too much of it, IMO.


----------



## Encore Hermes

The kodfather went to dinner with them so maybe it is about business. Or I hope because I would hate to think Robbie took his mommy on a date and called the paps to take pics.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Rob and Kanye went clubbing last night in London


'Ye and Rob indulged in some club hoppin' in the UK Wednesday; first they partied at a photo studio in Chelsea before heading to Scotch nightclub, then they reportedly ended the night at Cirque Du Soir.
Now, you'd think Robbie Rob and his sister's lover would be ENJOYING their walkabout of London Town, but looking at their faces, we can't help but think that both would rather be somewhere else!












http://perezhilton.com/2013-04-04-kanye-west-rob-kardashian-party-london-miserable?photo=12#gallery


----------



## Sasha2012

(April 4)


----------



## sabrunka

Oh how nice, his new woman looks like she could be his sister!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Whoever she is I hope she [del] RUNS[/del] is thinking this out.


----------



## theoc

Sasha2012 said:


> (April 4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks so much like Kourtney did years ago here, it's unbelievable.


----------



## PinkTruffle

What is he wearing??? OMG..its like a sporty poncho.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They are one interestingly dressed couple...


----------



## labelwhore04

Kris always looks so OTT. Those glasses.  and Rob's gf is hanging out with mama Kris already? It must be serious! or maybe she is just an actress hired by E! to play Rob's gf? I can see the storyline already. 
Kim: "Omg Rob i can't believe you're dating a girl that looks like she could be your sister, ew, you have to dump her!"
Rob: Shut up Kim you're such a whore
*Girls conspire to break them up*


----------



## Encore Hermes

I dunno, she seems hired in a way. Don't mean ho.

She could be Armenian descent with the ian at the end of her name and she is a model








Looks like Kim


----------



## Encore Hermes

Look Midori! 

*sprays True Reflection (tm)

 Maybe she will replace Kim in her last couple of months preggers.  Nobody will know the difference.


----------



## handbag_fetish

She's really pretty! Good for you Rob. 

I like her style too. I don't think she looks like Kim or Kourtney.


----------



## terebina786

She looks Egyptian to me.


----------



## White Orchid

She has a Middle Eastern look.  I would venture to say Armenian.

Rob looks even more hideous than ever.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I feel like she is with Rob just because he is a kardashian. She pros is doing whatever she can to get ahead. Cause he definitely isn't the most attractive right now.


----------



## JazzyJaz

Maybe, she's going to be the face of his line.


----------



## Encore Hermes

In Paris
Rob bought star wars models
daily mail


----------



## JazzyJaz

[ @ ] robkardashian Back to LA! Nothing like home! Go Dodgers! #ArthurGeorge #LA #Dodgers #socks


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hell naw, Rob!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Way too much information rob


----------



## Charles

He has to be the worst dressed overweight guy in the media.  You can be overweight, yet still wear clothes that look good.


----------



## sandigirl

Rob's new gf is really pretty.

I have a feeling Rob is stopping by In n Out after those 60 days of fitness workouts.


----------



## PinkTruffle

Is he serious with that sock photo?  No one wants to see that.


----------



## New-New

PinkTruffle said:


> Is he serious with that sock photo?  No one wants to see that.



Ummmm. No comment.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Her name sounds very Persian, she looks like one, too. The "ian" at the end of the last name is common in Farsi as well,  I am going with Persian not Armenian, since Jafar is not an Armenian/Christian name, it's Arabic. Same with her first name, Naz is very Persian,  too.


----------



## legaldiva

I would rather be a 35-year old virgin than be caught dead with this directionless, pudgy goofball/pothead.

And he couldn't come up with a better design to put on his stupid socks but an MJ leaf for crying out loud?  And I'm supposed to wonder why he's fat?


----------



## Sassys

legaldiva said:


> I would rather be a 35-year old virgin than be caught dead with this directionless, pudgy goofball/pothead.
> 
> And he couldn't come up with a better design to put on his stupid socks but an MJ leaf for crying out loud? And I'm supposed to wonder why he's fat?


----------



## saimenHW

he looks fat


----------



## New-New

Don't talk about my baby like that, y'all.


----------



## chowlover2

legaldiva said:


> I would rather be a 35-year old virgin than be caught dead with this directionless, pudgy goofball/pothead.
> 
> And he couldn't come up with a better design to put on his stupid socks but an MJ leaf for crying out loud?  And I'm supposed to wonder why he's fat?


 Bible!


----------



## Bzemom

New-New said:


> Don't talk about my baby like that, y'all.


 
You need to help this man. He NEEDS you.  Please find him, go to him, dress him. Then go visit his sister and help her too.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

JazzyJaz said:


> [ @ ] robkardashian Back to LA! Nothing like home! Go Dodgers! #ArthurGeorge #LA #Dodgers #socks


Is that a FUDA ??


----------



## Nubian Chic

Encore Hermes said:


> Way too much information rob


 
Whoa, there should have been more of a bulg in the picture so I wouldn't have to stare so hard.  Oh, and the socks are interesting too.


----------



## Nubian Chic

New-New said:


> She ain e'en cute. I look better than her.


 
C'mon now, she is cute.  Just wearing entirely too much make up.  She is a cute clown face.


----------



## Nubian Chic

Ms.parker123 said:


> Robs clothes are so unflattering, even in all black.


 
Is he wearing a sweatshirt with the sleeves cut off?  Craziness.:weird:


----------



## Kansashalo

Ms.parker123 said:


> I feel like she is with Rob just because he is a kardashian. She pros is doing whatever she can to get ahead. Cause he definitely isn't the most attractive right now.


 
I agree with you.  Who wants to date a man with absolutely no ambition - especially one that has opportunities right there at his feet and he does nothing with them?

Yeah, she is looking to come up.


----------



## PinkTruffle

LoveMyMarc said:


> Is that a FUDA ??



OMG!  Girl you know he totally has a FUDA


----------



## AEGIS

dang he looks like Penelope...womp


----------



## AEGIS

his gf looks like Lily G.
and of course if he dates a woman of the same ethnic background she might look like his sisters lol


----------



## Ladybug09

saimenHW said:


> he looks fat


That's cause he is!



New-New said:


> Don't talk about my baby like that, y'all.



Yeah, I said it, what you gon' do?:giggles:



LoveMyMarc said:


> Is that a FUDA ??


Yep, tell me too!


----------



## Jayne1

I bolded the best parts:



> *Kardashians Ex-Step Mom: I Contributed $450,000 Of My Money To Robs Education  And Now Hes Suing Her!*
> 
> Talk about a twist of fate.
> 
> *Before a lawsuit was filed against her by her four step-children, Ellen Kardashian (nee Pearson) admitted shed spent almost half a million dollars to fullfil her late husbands deathbed wish: To enroll Rob Jr. into his fathers alma mater, the University of Southern California.*
> 
> Ellen recalled happily spending her own cold, hard cash to help Rob Jr. because his tuition had not been taken care of in the famed attorneys will.
> 
> *When there was no allocation for Roberts college, I freely contributed the money for him to go to USC, Ellen said in a Jan. 2012 interview, a transcript of which RadarOnline.com has obtained.*
> 
> I know Robert Sr. really wanted him to attend that school. That was one of his wishes.
> 
> The Keeping Up With the Kardashians star graduated from the USCs Marshall School of Business in 2009.
> 
> At the time, Khloe blogged about about how proud she was of Rob Jr. because her father, aunts, uncles and cousins had all attended USC.
> 
> It was a day that made my family very proud, she wrote.
> 
> Now my baby brother is SC alumni Im so proud that he went to USC and finished in four years. He has honestly grown up so much and learned a lot along this journey of his and our family is so proud of him.
> 
> However, one person who was missing from the photograph was Ellen, whom Robert Sr. married two months before he died of esophageal cancer in 2003.
> 
> In the lost interview, Ellen said she wasnt sure if Rob Jr. knew that she had covered his tuition fees. Nonetheless, she remembered a great relationship she once had with her stepson who she helped raise.
> *
> She said: He lived with us. I participated in his school activities. We were very close. I would take him to school in the morning, make his lunch. We always had dinner together at night when my husband traveled. It was just the two of us, so we enjoyed it.*
> 
> I felt like a mom to him and I felt very special to him.
> 
> *I would go to school when he had teacher conference and he treated me with respect and bought me beautiful cards and made me feel very special on our special days, like Mothers Day and Christmas.
> 
> Robert Sr. even wanted Ellen to seek 50 percent custody of Rob Jr., she said.*
> 
> I have no regrets at all, Ellen insisted. Spending time helping my husband raise Rob. No regrets. You know, we had a terrific time.
> 
> I didnt have a special relationship with Kim, Kourtney or Khloé outside the fact that we traveled together and went on trips and had a great time.
> 
> Ellen now finds herself having to defend a lawsuit filed against her by the same person she helped get into college.
> 
> Rob Jr. along with sisters Kourtney, Kim, Khloé and their mother and manager, Kris Jenner, allege Ellen engineered a despicable and unlawful scheme to hold in secret and convert, and now exploit  private personal and copyright protected material.
> 
> The E! stars claim Robert Sr., the attorney who became nationally known as a member of O.J. Simpsons criminal defense dream team, bequeathed the bulk of his personal tangible and intangible property to his children, including a personal journal  a document in which he reportedly wrote how Kris once beat and kicked Kim when she was just eight-years-old.
> 
> That journal and photographs have since appeared in magazines such as Star, In Touch and Life & Style, however are copyrighted and belong to the children, according to the Kardashians lawyer.



http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...rob-education-kim-khloe-kourtney-kris-jenner/


----------



## terebina786

Not only is suing her for his education, he's not even using it.

She sounds like a better mom than Kris is to him but what to do I know.


----------



## JazzyJaz

Ummm what year did she file for bankruptcy?  Where did she get the money?


----------



## sparkle7

JazzyJaz said:


> Ummm what year did she file for bankruptcy?  Where did she get the money?


  I'm sure there is some truth to what she is claiming but I don't think her hands are that clean either.


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> Not only is suing her for his education, he's not even using it.
> 
> She sounds like a better mom than Kris is to him but what to do I know.


He's part of the lawsuit to get all the stuff back that no one wanted, because it had no monetary value... just sentimental value and that, at the time, meant nothing to the KKs.  

Maybe she's hurt because she was like a 2nd and probably better mother to him.


----------



## Bag*Snob

USC costs $450,000?


----------



## twin-fun

Bag*Snob said:


> USC costs $450,000?



I don't know WTF he was doing at USC but the base tuition is just above $21,000. Add all the other fees and maybe it's $26,000er year. Do we know how long it took him to graduate?


----------



## Encore Hermes

This is kinda fun, from another forum so I can't link


I had one graduate last year and one will start this coming year so I was just working out a rough estimate. This is not counting scholarships or loans.
2007
Estimated USC costs for 4 years:
Tuition~ $140,000
Fees~ $3,000
Housing- (obviously variable based on your choice- here's what we did)-
Yr 1-dorm- $4800
Yr 2-frat- $2700
Yr 3-frat- $3800
Yr 4-house-$8100
Food (estimate!) ~$10,000
Books/school supplies~ $3000

This adds up to about $175,000. 

Of course there are extra expenses that vary per individual like:
Transportation- depends on whether you have a car or not.
Parking (and parking tickets- ugh!)
Fraternity
Personal- This can REALLY vary


Same person posting but in 2011



So it's been over 4 YEARS since I wrote post #2 above. 2nd son just graduated from USC so I will update my list.

(THIS DOES NOT INCLUDE SCHOLARSHIPS OR LOANS)
Estimated USC costs for 4 years:
Tuition AND Fees~ $160,000
Housing- (obviously variable based on your choice- here's what we did)-
Yr 1-dorm- $5000
Yr 2-apt (2/room)- $10,000
Yr 3-frat (Rent portion only)- $6000
Yr 4-house (1/room)-$11,000
Food (estimate!) ~$15,000
Books/school supplies~ $3000

This adds up to $210,000. 

You can see that apartments and houses can be very expensive compared to dorms and fraternity housing. That is one easy way to cut costs if you need to do so.

Extra expenses are a huge variable. Other expenses such as car/transportation, Fraternity/Sorority, and personal expenses can add anywhere from $10,000 to $50,000 or more. (I'm not going to tell you what we spent but I am VERY glad all of my children are off my payroll now!)


----------



## ByeKitty

twin-fun said:


> I don't know WTF he was doing at USC but the base tuition is just above $21,000. Add all the other fees and maybe it's $26,000er year. Do we know how long it took him to graduate?



He probably kept up a luxury lifestyle...with his parents' money.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

PinkTruffle said:


> OMG!  Girl you know he totally has a FUDA



Oh, I bet he does!


----------



## Sasha2012

Attending Kourtney's Birthday Party (April 17)


----------



## New-New

Nice Benz. But my baby needs to learn to dress for his shape.


----------



## Ladybug09

LoveMyMarc said:


> Oh, I bet he does!



What is fuda!!!!


----------



## poopsie

Ladybug09 said:


> What is fuda!!!!




fat upper d*** area


----------



## Ladybug09

poopsie2 said:


> fat upper d*** area



Ohhhhhhhh :o


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Ladybug09 said:


> What is fuda!!!!



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fuda


----------



## arnott

LoveMyMarc said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fuda



You learn something new everyday!


----------



## Ladybug09

arnott said:


> you learn something new everyday!


yup!:d


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like his Jordan's. I want.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/23/rob-kardashian-weight-loss_n_3138016.html 


Rob Kardashian Weight Loss Story Will Make You Uncomfortable, Mostly Because It's About His Penis


----------



## Chloe_chick999

^  ^ Guess you guys were right about the FUDA, he's quite aware of it himself! :giggles:


----------



## Encore Hermes

oh no

*Rob Kardashians foot-inspired foray into fashion could be coming to an end.
*

The Keeping Up with the Kardashians stars high-priced Arthur George by Rob Kardashian line of *socks is poised to be dumped from Neiman Marcus* stores if stagnant sales dont improve, RadarOnline.com has learned.


*Robs socks sold around the Christmas holiday, but since then no one has been really buying them*, a source at the Neiman Marcus store in Beverly Hills said.

We actually had to ship a bunch out to other stores because they werent moving at all. *To be honest, a lot of customers bought them more as a gag gift*. At this point it doesnt look like were going order anymore.



The 26-year-old wannabe fashionista launched his pricey footwear at $30 per item  the busy patterned line includes the Camo, Graffiti and Swirls  and are sold exclusively at luxury specialty department store Neiman Marcus.

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2013/04/rob-kardashians-sock-line-not-selling/


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm sorry but who expected this to be a hit?  I  don't care how much money I have, I have always bought my socks from Target or a similar store.  I mean, its socks. lol


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Encore Hermes said:


> oh no
> 
> *Rob Kardashians foot-inspired foray into fashion could be coming to an end.
> *
> 
> The Keeping Up with the Kardashians stars high-priced Arthur George by Rob Kardashian line of *socks is poised to be dumped from Neiman Marcus* stores if stagnant sales dont improve, RadarOnline.com has learned.
> 
> 
> *Robs socks sold around the Christmas holiday, but since then no one has been really buying them*, a source at the Neiman Marcus store in Beverly Hills said.
> 
> We actually had to ship a bunch out to other stores because they werent moving at all. *To be honest, a lot of customers bought them more as a gag gift*. At this point it doesnt look like were going order anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> The 26-year-old wannabe fashionista launched his pricey footwear at $30 per item  the busy patterned line includes the Camo, Graffiti and Swirls  and are sold exclusively at luxury specialty department store Neiman Marcus.
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2013/04/rob-kardashians-sock-line-not-selling/



As I thought, I bet they shipped the socks to Neiman Marcus Last Call! 

Surprised he hasn't been called by Jenny Craig. No shade, but that's good money for him and he gets to lose weight at the same time.


----------



## Encore Hermes

NM has his socks listed as 'exclusively ours' but they are also selling at the Khaos boutique in Vegas. Not so exclusive but I assume it is OK with NM. 

I don't think Rob could do a Weight Watchers or Jenny Craig program because the women  are  linked with Quik Trim. Rob I guess could break away but then that would be a  slight on the brand the family uses.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I don't understand why he would choose socks! Most people don't care about fancy socks.


----------



## Swanky

*ROB KARDASHIAN SUED FOR ROBBERY AND ASSAULT
*EXCLUSIVE






Rob Kardashian has just been sued for allegedly assaulting a photographer and stealing her camera equipment ... as she was lying in wait to get pics of the shirtless wonder.

TMZ broke the story ... the photog filed a robbery report last month, claiming Rob jacked part of her camera at a West Hollywood gym ... and she claims it was all because she snapped shirtless pics of him.

The photog -- not a TMZ employee -- says Rob, who is neck deep in a weight loss program, snatched the memory card out of the camera. 

Andra Vaik's lawyer tells us, "While this case is still in the preliminary stage, it is clear from our investigation that Robert Kardashian&#8217;s violent behavior and his use of force towards Ms. Vaik was completely unjustified.&#8221;

For his part, Rob says he lashed out because the photog trespassed onto private property to take the photos.  Witnesses back Rob up ... saying the photog was in the garage ... hiding in her car and then making her move when Rob took his shirt off.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2S0hbdxGX


----------



## Encore Hermes

Really, can TMZ be more dramatic about this?


----------



## Sassys

*Rob Kardashian 'charged with battery and petty theft after attacking photographer who tried to snap him shirtless' *​ 
 

Rob Kardashian has reportedly been charged with battery and petty theft.​ 
The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star received one count on each crime, according to TMZ, and both are classed as misdemeanors.​ 
Rob was apparently taken to court by photographer Andra Vaik, who claimed he lashed out at her in March when she was trying to take a photograph of him shirtless. ​ 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eft-attacking-photographer.html#ixzz2Sif2J1vK ​


----------



## knics33

Shocker... no one wants to buy overpriced socks by Rob Kardashian. Why the h*ll did Neiman Marcus pick these up to begin with is the bigger question.


----------



## ByeKitty

Rob is the biggest mess... He needs a legit (no sock empire) goal in life


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Wasn't he gonna go to law school? That might have been good for him...what happened to that?


----------



## terebina786

^^ He wanted the easy way out like his sisters.


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> I'm sorry but who expected this to be a hit? I don't care how much money I have, I have always bought my socks from Target or a similar store. I mean, its socks. lol


 
Amen! Or I buy them in packs from the thousands of street vendors in NYC (10 for $20)


----------



## Coco Belle

Isn't the sock thing big with guys who have to wear a suit every day? Because the cut means that your ankles are more exposed when you sit down? So they like having cute or expensive looking socks. (RK's arent that cute though...)

I buy my socks from wherever they're cheap too...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://blog.sfgate.com/dailydish/20...eads-not-guilty-to-battery-and-theft-charges/

*Rob Kardashian pleads not guilty to battery and theft charges*

Kim Kardashians brother Rob has pleaded not guilty to misdemeanor battery and petty theft charges following an altercation with a photographer outside a West Hollywood gym.

Rob Kardashian appeared in a Beverly Hills courtroom on Wednesday morning to address counts he lashed out at a snapper, identified as Kassandra Perez, after spotting her taking shots of him in a parking lot.

She claims he struck her, grabbed her camera and ripped out the memory card.

Los Angeles County Superior Court Judge Marsha Revel allowed the reality TV star to walk free after his plea, despite the objections of prosecutors, who had asked that his bail be set at $21,000.

Kardashian was represented in court on Wednesday by Robert Shapiro, the lawyer who teamed up with his late father to defend O.J. Simpson in the fallen sporting superstars 1990s murder trial.


----------



## Sassys

They can hire Robert Shapiro for this, but not to stop a sex tape (or have him refer them to someone who could) :okay:

*Friends in high places! Rob Kardashian hires his late father's friend and famed OJ Simpson attorney Robert Shapiro in paparazzo battery and theft case*


After getting OJ Simpson off a double murder, Rob Kardashian's alleged robbery and assault of a paparazzo is small potatoes for Robert Shapiro.
According to TMZ, the 70-year-old 'celebrity' lawyer - who worked with Rob's father Rob Jnr. on the OJ case - appeared in court Wednesday in Los Angeles alongside his Keeping Up with the Kardashians client, who pleaded 'not guilty' to each misdemeanor count of battery and petty theft.
Shapiro is best known as one of the attorneys who worked with Johnny Cochran and Rob Snr, on the OJ Simpson trial in 1995, helping to get the NFL star acquitted of murdering ex-wife Nicole Brown Simpson and Ronald Goldman in 1994.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ert-Shapiro-paparazzo-battery-theft-case.html


----------



## Sasha2012

Hiking in Culver City (May 15)


----------



## fashion16

Wow he had gotten big.


----------



## twin-fun

Has he lost _any_ weight?


----------



## chowlover2

It doesn't look that way...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

He must have sh*tty eating habits or something. He's been working out for months and I don't see a change...not even a little one.


----------



## PurseNut911

I was just wondering the same thing. Instead of losing weight, he looks as if he's gained some. He must not have changed his eating habits yet.


----------



## New-New

Rob is like a full on bear now. I'm here for it.


----------



## labelwhore04

New-New said:


> Rob is like a full on bear now. I'm here for it.





I miss _this_ Rob


----------



## ByeKitty

labelwhore04 said:


> I miss _this_ Rob
> View attachment 2182728



Minus the kreepy stache, please!!


----------



## knics33

New-New said:


> Rob is like a full on bear now. I'm here for it.


 
 


Wow... that old picture really shows just how much weight he has gained over the past several years. I forgot how cute and in shape he used to be.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This thread isn't as active, but is really just as funny as Kim's.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Rob is going bald AND gaining weight!  Rough times, brotha, rough times...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I wonder if he's depressed and that's why he's eating so much.


----------



## Sassys

talldrnkofwater said:


> I wonder if he's depressed and that's why he's eating so much.



Sounds like it...


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> Rob is going bald AND gaining weight!  Rough times, brotha, rough times...



And it sounds like Neimans is going to dump his sock line! Maybe he should have tried Sears!


----------



## PurseNut911

talldrnkofwater said:


> I wonder if he's depressed and that's why he's eating so much.



He did say (on the show) he was totally depressed over his breakup and just started eating his way through it. When he asked his sisters for help in losing weight, Kourtney told him he had to start eating healthy foods instead of garbage. Perhaps he's now depressed again, this time over his sock line tanking at Neiman's. Poor Rob.


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: DM

Rob launching his sock line Arthur George at Neiman Marcus in Las Vegas (May 25)


----------



## fashion16

I thought his socks were being pulled from stores due to low sales???


----------



## cojordan

Rob looks pretty good but those socks are still ugly.


----------



## Coco Belle

I don't know I think those socks are kinda cute.


----------



## Belle49

The socks aren't ugly but you can get the same style etc..etc..at Target lol


----------



## Coco Belle

Belle49 said:


> The socks aren't ugly but you can get the same style etc..etc..at Target lol



good point...


----------



## terebina786

And which guy wants to wear Rob Kardashian socks???


----------



## lovely

Mama Kris is wearing Kim's evil eye bracelet and Rob is wearing the love bracelet. Hmmm


----------



## cojordan

terebina786 said:


> And which guy wants to wear Rob Kardashian socks???




I can't see my bf in those. I guess he doesn't do cute. And they are $30 a pair??


----------



## Kansashalo

Seriously, what woman with the sense God have a gnat marry into that family?  That middle pic with Rob and Mama Kris is just creepy to me for some reason - its like a puppetmaster and one of his puppet creations.  Unless you were as thirsty as his sisters, a normal woman would stay clear.

Rob could be so much more.  He at least could have done something a little more distinguished that was geared towards men - perhaps like a watch line.  Instead, he lets Kris convince him to put his name on socks....


----------



## labelwhore04

Kansashalo said:


> Seriously, what woman with the sense God have a gnat marry into that family?  That middle pic with Rob and Mama Kris is just creepy to me for some reason - its like a puppetmaster and one of his puppet creations.  Unless you were as thirsty as his sisters, a normal woman would stay clear.
> 
> Rob could be so much more.  He at least could have done something a little more distinguished that was geared towards men - perhaps like a watch line.  Instead, he lets Kris convince him to put his name on socks....



I know. It makes me sad. Rob has a good education. He has a business degree! He should be doing something in this field, good old honest work! With all the connections his family has, he could probably get a good job and work his way up to a high position. They always say it's not what you know, it's who you know. Rob should take advantage of his connections.


----------



## Encore Hermes

His socks look and feel cheap and are 30$
Here is a pair of Happy socks at Nordstroms 12$, 5$ at the rack





Or a pair in the *dash* pattern, I wonder if K's will sue,


----------



## CobaltBlu

Since when do dude entrepreneurs bring their moms to work? So weird.


----------



## Jayne1

Kansashalo said:


> Seriously, what woman with the sense God have a gnat marry into that family?*  That middle pic with Rob and Mama Kris is just creepy to me for some reason -* its like a puppetmaster and one of his puppet creations.  Unless you were as thirsty as his sisters, a normal woman would stay clear.


That degenerate woman needs the cameras like air to breathe. If he had a better manager, he might be told to distance himself from his evil mother.


----------



## Sassys

Belle49 said:


> The socks aren't ugly but you can get the same style etc..etc..at Target lol



Agree! The vendors on the NYC streets sell almost the exact same patterns for less.


----------



## White Orchid

Kris needs to have gloves sutured onto those ugly hands of hers.


----------



## Frivole88

White Orchid said:


> Kris needs to have gloves sutured onto those ugly hands of hers.


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> That degenerate woman needs the cameras like air to breathe. If he had a better manager, he might be told to distance himself from his evil mother.



There's big pimpin' Mama Kris .. hoggin' the camera as per usual; she really needs to take a seat (and SOON!).


----------



## Sasha2012

Scott's Birthday in Vegas on Sunday.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2013/05/29/rob-kardashian-settles-with-papararazzo-criminal-case-battery-robbery/

ROB KARDASHIAN SETTLES WITH PHOTOG In Civil Assault Case

Rob Kardashian has settled with the photog who accused him of robbery -- stealing her camera equipment -- and this will almost certainly mean the end of the criminal case against Rob.

Sources familiar with the situation tell TMZ ... Rob has agreed to pay Andra Viak the value of the camera equipment.  

TMZ broke the story ... Viak was waiting for Rob in the parking garage at a West Hollywood gym in March and when Rob started taking his clothes off she started taking pics.  Rob then grabbed her camera's memory card and kept it.

Prosecutors charged Rob with battery and petty theft.  There was a hearing in court today and the lawyers told the judge a civil settlement had been reached.

Our sources say Viak is now satisfied and doesn't want to pursue the criminal case.  It's pretty much a formality that the judge will end the matter without prosecution.

*UPDATE*

2:15 PM PT -- The victim (represented by attorney George Gallegos) was not present in court, so the judge has decided to wait to dismiss the criminal case until she can speak with her directly. The victim has agreed to be present at the next hearing on June 7.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2013/06/06/rob-kardashian-papazzi-attack/#ixzz2VTupQkin

ROB KARDASHIAN CRIMINAL CHARGES DROPPED in Alleged Photog Assault

Rob Kardashian's topless paparazzi drama is officially over -- the judge has officially dismissed the charges against RK for allegedly attacking a female snapper who took shirtless pics of him back in March. 

We broke the story ... RK was charged with battery and theft after Andra Viak claimed an angry Rob got physcial with her and swiped her memory card when she took photos of the 26-year-old leaving  a West Hollywood gym without a shirt. 

Besides the criminal charges -- Viak sued Rob over the incident ... but she dropped the lawsuit last week when Kardashian agreed to pay for the camera equipment. 

The only remaining formality was those 2 misdemeanor charges ... but Andra didn't want to pursue them ... and today, the judge officially dismissed the case. 

Interesting note -- the prosecution DID NOT WANT TO DROP THE CASE -- but in light of the settlement agreement between Rob and Andra, the judge ignored the prosecution's objection and tossed the charges anyway.


----------



## Sassys

Wonder who wrote the pay off check to the pap for Rob (was it taken out his allowence).


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Sasha2012 said:


> Source: DM
> 
> Rob launching his sock line Arthur George at Neiman Marcus in Las Vegas (May 25)



Rob looks happier in the pic w/ his socks & the fans than in the pic w/ Kris.


----------



## Sassys

Wonder why Kris can't get Rob a weight loss deal. Nutra System takes all D-list celebs (Terry Bradshaw, Jillian Reynolds, Dan Marino, Marie Osmand, Tori Spelling)


----------



## Charles

Ok Rob, you like the Ganj...we get it.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Rob should totally do Nutrisystem. I remember Nick Carter ballooned up to Rob's size and then slimmed down alot with it.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Was this ever posted? Aug 2012


----------



## Sasha2012

I remember hearing rumors of a Rob and Rihanna date last year but I didn't see a picture of them together.


----------



## theoc

Sasha2012 said:


> I remember hearing rumors of a Rob and Rihanna date last year but I didn't see a picture of them together.



A date? Damn. Rihanna lacks taste tbh.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

His & Her Hair Goods in Los Angeles. (June 24)


----------



## arnott

Did he get even bigger?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I thought he was trying to lose weight?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Rob = 2013 Elvis


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> Rob = 2013 Elvis



But in Rob's case, he sure ain't a hunk, a hunk o' burnin' love.


----------



## poopsie

wtf is with those rolled up cuffs on his pants?


----------



## PJ86

poopsie2 said:


> wtf is with those rolled up cuffs on his pants?



Had you not pointed it out, I would have missed it.  

anyone have an answer?  a 2013 fall look?


----------



## Sternchen

I almost feel a little bit bad for Rob. I know how hard it is to be very overweight and how hard it is to lose it. Sometimes your body just works against you and that makes it even more hard.

I think he just needs to find some direction in his life. I don't follow him closely and I have only seen what they have showed on the show, but he kind of seems like the lost puppy in the pack. The girls are successful and he's just kind of...there.


----------



## AEGIS

arnott said:


> Did he get even bigger?





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I thought he was trying to lose weight?!





these two comments together were everything lol


----------



## chunkylover53

Sternchen said:


> I almost feel a little bit bad for Rob. I know how hard it is to be very overweight and how hard it is to lose it. Sometimes your body just works against you and that makes it even more hard.



I feel for him too. I have been trying to lose weight and instead I have ended up with a binge eating disorder (and of course, added much more weight than I started with). Losing weight is so frickin', ridiculously hard.


----------



## labelwhore04

I feel bad for him...

He already seems like the black sheep in his family and now he's struggling with weight. I've never had to lose weight but i can imagine how hard it would be. I can't judge people who struggle to lose weight.


----------



## New-New

Aww. My baby.


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, you could almost predict New-New's response.


----------



## imashopaholic

Every time I check into this thread I expect to see Rob looking a little slimmer but he's getting bigger by the day. It's almost as if he's trying to gain weight, not lose it.


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> I feel bad for him...
> 
> He already seems like the black sheep in his family and now he's struggling with weight. I've never had to lose weight but i can imagine how hard it would be. I can't judge people who struggle to lose weight.




yeah but he's a BOY.  it's easier for men to lose weight than it is for women due to their natural ability to amass more muscle mass which equals more calories being burned.

i know men who have lost plenty of weight much quicker than i could ever hope to simply bc of biology


----------



## poopsie

true. 

Post menopausal weight is the worst to try and lose. It. will. not. budge.


----------



## Sternchen

AEGIS said:


> yeah but he's a BOY.  it's easier for men to lose weight than it is for women due to their natural ability to amass more muscle mass which equals more calories being burned.
> 
> i know men who have lost plenty of weight much quicker than i could ever hope to simply bc of biology



Hm, I don't really think that's fair to say. It may be true that men in general do have an easier time losing than women, but in the end it depends on each individual. There is so much more that goes into losing weight than exercise and eating less. Sometimes illness or psychological conditions (no motivation, depression, binge eating) really can bring weight loss to a standstill. All of the trainers, nutritionists, blah blah blah aren't going to help him if he doesn't _want_ to.

Losing weight is easy - it's the inner struggle that prevents you from losing weight that is hard.


----------



## AEGIS

Sternchen said:


> Hm, I don't really think that's fair to say. It may be true that men in general do have an easier time losing than women, but in the end it depends on each individual. There is so much more that goes into losing weight than exercise and eating less. Sometimes illness or psychological conditions (no motivation, depression, binge eating) really can bring weight loss to a standstill. All of the trainers, nutritionists, blah blah blah aren't going to help him if he doesn't _want_ to.
> 
> Losing weight is easy - it's the inner struggle that prevents you from losing weight that is hard.





i don't think Rob has any of those issues tbh
anyway in some cultures his fatness would be seen as a sign of his wealth so he can just roll with that as his plan


----------



## Sternchen

AEGIS said:


> i don't think Rob has any of those issues tbh
> anyway in some cultures his fatness would be seen as a sign of his wealth so he can just roll with that as his plan



Hm, I'm not so sure. I could imagine him having low self esteem just because of his place in the family. 

...that was one of the reasons why I once seriously contemplated moving to an island in the South Pacific. My tubbiness would have been a symbol of beauty and health


----------



## bisousx

AEGIS said:


> yeah but he's a BOY.  it's easier for men to lose weight than it is for women due to their natural ability to amass more muscle mass which equals more calories being burned.
> 
> i know men who have lost plenty of weight much quicker than i could ever hope to simply bc of biology



True that - my bf went from obese to a six pack in 6 months, and he's in his mid thirties.

Me... still going up and down 5 lbs for the last couple months. No fair.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I bet he's at least thinking about weight loss surgery.


----------



## limom

Sternchen said:


> Hm, I'm not so sure. I could imagine him having low self esteem just because of his place in the family.
> 
> ...that was one of the reasons why I once seriously contemplated moving to an island in the South Pacific. My tubbiness would have been a symbol of beauty and health



Not only that but living in Lala land can't be easy for him.
What on earth is he eating?
He went from hunk to chunk in the span of one year.
Wth is Kris doing, he is the perfect candidate for a  weight watcher or Jenny Craig endorsement.


----------



## New-New

I could be in the gym always and never get a six pack. Being a guy may be easier in general but weight loss is a very individual thing. And for some it's easier. And some it's harder. I have had my own share of weight issues. And struggle with this last 10 lbs.


----------



## michie

Rob ain't got ish else to do but make love to a gym, tho. SMH.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Poor Rob in his mom jeans


----------



## cojordan

AEGIS said:


> yeah but he's a BOY.  it's easier for men to lose weight than it is for women due to their natural ability to amass more muscle mass which equals more calories being burned.
> 
> i know men who have lost plenty of weight much quicker than i could ever hope to simply bc of biology



So true. Many guys hit the gym and get more muscle but I see Rob walking and running. Maybe he needs to add some strength training with his cardio. I do feel bad for him. He hasn't found his niche yet ...not sure socks is it.


----------



## knics33

The worst part about this is the hair and cuffed mom jeans :wondering.


----------



## JazzyJaz

[ @ ] robkardashian Pairing up with @TMobile for their superfast speeds and unlimited data.


----------



## Sasha2012

via entertainmentwise

Calabasas, California. (July 9)


----------



## ByeKitty

JazzyJaz said:


> [ @ ] robkardashian Pairing up with @TMobile for their superfast speeds and unlimited data.




My GOD that video is so embarassing!!


----------



## yogamommi

Sasha2012 said:


> via entertainmentwise
> 
> Calabasas, California. (July 9)



OMG! He's getting even bigger!


----------



## poopsie

yogamommi said:


> OMG! He's getting even bigger!





his moobs sure are


----------



## Nathalya

lol that interview


----------



## Cocolo

Wow, his thread was so buried I had to do a search.  

I feel bad for Rob, funny how siblings react differently to a situation.  Khloe slims down to show Lamar she doesn't care, Rob chunks up because he does.

He is obviously hurting too, losing his 'bro' like that.

And what college did he graduate from?


----------



## DC-Cutie

cocolo said:


> wow, his thread was so buried i had to do a search.
> 
> I feel bad for rob, funny how siblings react differently to a situation.  Khloe slims down to show lamar she doesn't care, rob chunks up because he does.
> 
> He is obviously hurting too, losing his 'bro' like that.
> 
> And what college did he graduate from?



usc


----------



## limom

No words.


----------



## qudz104

Omg... PMK, please show some care to your only son too!


----------



## limom

qudz104 said:


> Omg... PMK, please show some care to your only son too!



The view from the back is even worst.
He needs help...


----------



## cojordan

If he just dressed normal he probably wouldn't look so weird. Adding in the tights and those color socks just throws off the whole I am just a guy working out aura. Is it cold enough for tights? Around here guys don't do that and we get colder than CA.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Possible that he stopped doing something that a side affect was loss of appetite and when he got of it he packed on the pounds? 

Because a guy in his mid 20s doing consist  exercising like he is doing should drop off the weight easily non?


----------



## michie

What is he drinking? Weight?


----------



## Poth

cojordan said:


> If he just dressed normal he probably wouldn't look so weird. Adding in the tights and those color socks just throws off the whole I am just a guy working out aura. Is it cold enough for tights? Around here guys don't do that and we get colder than CA.


 

It looks like he's uncomfortable with the weight gain and is just trying to hide.  It's been hot in Southern California for the last few days.


----------



## chowlover2

I bet he is a wreck over this whole Lamar mess. Probably eats to hide his pain.


----------



## AEGIS

Penelope's twin


----------



## Nathalya

michie said:


> What is he drinking? Weight?



LOL omg


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> I bet he is a wreck over this whole Lamar mess. Probably eats to hide his pain.



Rob is most likely an emotional eater. 
Good thing, he is well-off. Otherwise, he would have a hard time socializing with the opposite sex.
I sure Hope he finds the strength to help himself,
As he can't be enjoying carrying extra- weight.
Too much.
He looks upset.


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> Rob is most likely an emotional eater.
> Good thing, he is well-off. Otherwise, he would have a hard time socializing with the opposite sex.
> I sure Hope he finds the strength to help himself,
> As he can't be enjoying carrying extra- weight.
> Too much.
> He looks upset.


Yes, Lamar is his boo, I'm sure he hates seeing his Mom throw him under the bus. He really  needs to get away from his family. They do little or nothing to build his self esteem. Maybe he can move back in with his Dad's ex-wife. I think he seemed happier with her than Kris.


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, Lamar is his boo, I'm sure he hates seeing his Mom throw him under the bus. He really  needs to get away from his family. They do little or nothing to build his self esteem. Maybe he can move back in with his Dad's ex-wife. I think he seemed happier with her than Kris.



Wow, Kris is a freakin vampire.
The meltdown with Kanye will break her open.
I doubt that she ever encountered that level of krazy before.

I take this back, she knew OJ.


----------



## ReginaGeorge

michie said:


> What is he drinking? Weight?



Haha! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> No words.



He doesn't look any bigger than he did before.  He actually looks slightly smaller than he did in June.


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> He doesn't look any bigger than he did before.  He actually looks slightly smaller than he did in June.


He is constantly shown exercising, on his ways to the gym. At his age, he should have slimmed down. He is not even 30.
Maybe he woofed down Big Macs at the gym????


----------



## Belle49

It's like Kevin Fedeline part two


----------



## ChanelMommy

Belle49 said:


> It's like Kevin Fedeline part two


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Beverly Hills. (November 13)


----------



## AEGIS

you can't tell me he and Penelope are not twins


----------



## New-New

Rob could get it. Iont care what anybody got to say.


----------



## White Orchid

I actually feel sorry for the guy.  Must suck having a Mother who openly proclaims to love one of her children more than the others.  I'm sure he's an emotional eater.


----------



## Sternchen

White Orchid said:


> I actually feel sorry for the guy.  Must suck having a Mother who openly proclaims to love one of her children more than the others.  I'm sure he's an emotional eater.



Same.


----------



## Nathalya

New-New said:


> Rob could get it. Iont care what anybody got to say.



Yess!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Rob emerges.


----------



## nooch

I would hit it for days. I'm fat too, bb. We can break for lunch.


----------



## Sasha2012

Earlier this year Rob Kardashian flung himself into a fitness regime in an effort to slim down.

He was seen hiking up and down Runyon Canyon in Los Angeles on a daily basis, and was tirelessly Tweeting about his diet and exercise efforts.

But lately the brother of famous reality sisters Kim, Kourtney and Khloe appears to have lost his battle with the bulge, and on Tuesday, the 26-year-old revealed an even fuller frame.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-Khloe-lashes-calling-fat.html#ixzz2mcGUResY


----------



## bisousx

Poor Rob. You just know they are not kind to his weight gain in LA. I hope he finds peace, because if he's an emotional eater (most likely) then it will be a hard battle for him. All the cardio in the world can't outdo a poor diet.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Omg.....possible he used drugs, got clean and is substuting food? Maybe used with lamar?


----------



## Nathalya

Poor Rob


----------



## PrincessGina

nooch said:


> I would hit it for days. I'm fat too, bb. We can break for lunch.




Looool this made me laugh out loud on the train


----------



## PJ86

nooch said:


> I would hit it for days. I'm fat too, bb. We can break for lunch.



I just saw this.  Love it!


----------



## PJ86

Does Rob Kardashian Have A Secret Son?



*The Kardashians are an open book, but could quiet Rob Kardashian be hiding the biggest secret of all? *According to a new report in Star magazine, the only male Kardashian could be carrying a huge secret about a hidden love child!

An insider tells the mag that Rob spilled the news at a recent get-together at his apartment when friends noticed a teddy bear on his bed. &#8220;He said that it was a present for his son,&#8221; says the source.

Another insider adds, &#8220;The possibility that Rob may have a child has been the buzz in the Kardashian circle for a while, but no one knows for sure. And no one will talk about it.&#8221;

Rob has, however, hinted at it before. This May, he posted an Instagram note that read, &#8220;Shout to to God &#8230; Shout out Mom, shout out to my son&#8217;s mom cuz she been holding me down since high school n shout out to my son Robert the Third. lol&#8221;


Though he quickly deleted that post, it wasn&#8217;t just a one-time joke. Back in 2009, Rob shared a similar Twitter exchange with Nicole Richie. &#8220;Bout to take time today to see the ones whom I never se &#8230;&#8221; he wrote. And when Richie answered, &#8220;Like your son?&#8221; he wrote, &#8220;My son unfortunately doesn&#8217;t stay in L.A. You know that. Don&#8217;t remind me.&#8221;

According to insiders, Rob has told friends that the child was the result of a fling with a Miami woman four years ago.

Says a source of the radio silence since, &#8220;There&#8217;s a good chance that the child&#8217;s mother wants nothing to do with the fame, and that&#8217;s why she&#8217;s staying so hush.&#8221;

Rob&#8217;s mother, Kris Jenner, has tried to keep the rumors at bay as well, according to Star. &#8220;Any time it&#8217;s even mentioned, Kris changes the subject,&#8221; says a family insider. &#8220;For whatever reason, Kris is fearful that Rob being a father could hurt the [Kardashian] brand.&#8221;


But should Rob follow through with his recently reported plans to move to Miami, the source says, &#8220;Kris may not be able to ignore the buzz about him being a father any longer!&#8221;

*For more on what Rob told friends about his rumored love child, pick up the latest issue of Star, on stands now!* _(I'll try to remember to read while in the grocery store line)_

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2013/12/rob-kardashian-secret-son/


----------



## Nathalya

PJ86 said:


> Does Rob Kardashian Have A Secret Son?
> 
> 
> 
> The Kardashians are an open book, but could quiet Rob Kardashian be hiding the biggest secret of all? According to a new report in Star magazine, the only male Kardashian could be carrying a huge secret about a hidden love child!
> 
> An insider tells the mag that Rob spilled the news at a recent get-together at his apartment when friends noticed a teddy bear on his bed. &#8220;He said that it was a present for his son,&#8221; says the source.
> 
> Another insider adds, &#8220;The possibility that Rob may have a child has been the buzz in the Kardashian circle for a while, but no one knows for sure. And no one will talk about it.&#8221;
> 
> Rob has, however, hinted at it before. This May, he posted an Instagram note that read, &#8220;Shout to to God &#8230; Shout out Mom, shout out to my son&#8217;s mom cuz she been holding me down since high school n shout out to my son Robert the Third. lol&#8221;
> 
> 
> Though he quickly deleted that post, it wasn&#8217;t just a one-time joke. Back in 2009, Rob shared a similar Twitter exchange with Nicole Richie. &#8220;Bout to take time today to see the ones whom I never se &#8230;&#8221; he wrote. And when Richie answered, &#8220;Like your son?&#8221; he wrote, &#8220;My son unfortunately doesn&#8217;t stay in L.A. You know that. Don&#8217;t remind me.&#8221;
> 
> According to insiders, Rob has told friends that the child was the result of a fling with a Miami woman four years ago.
> 
> Says a source of the radio silence since, &#8220;There&#8217;s a good chance that the child&#8217;s mother wants nothing to do with the fame, and that&#8217;s why she&#8217;s staying so hush.&#8221;
> 
> *Rob&#8217;s mother, Kris Jenner, has tried to keep the rumors at bay as well, according to Star. &#8220;Any time it&#8217;s even mentioned, Kris changes the subject,&#8221; says a family insider.* &#8220;For whatever reason, Kris is fearful that Rob being a father could hurt the [Kardashian] brand.&#8221;
> 
> 
> But should Rob follow through with his recently reported plans to move to Miami, the source says, &#8220;Kris may not be able to ignore the buzz about him being a father any longer!&#8221;
> 
> For more on what Rob told friends about his rumored love child, pick up the latest issue of Star, on stands now! _(I'll try to remember to read while in the grocery store line)_
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2013/12/rob-kardashian-secret-son/



I dont believe this. With any new addition to the family she would be screaming it from the rooftops. And did Rob ever added anything to the kardashian brand? No.


----------



## PJ86

I'm skeptical too, but thought I would share the gossip I saw.

I wonder where Rob is.. didn't see him in any of their Christmas party pics.

My hope is he is actually in Florida (I think I read he may have moved there) and writing a family tell all.:devil:


----------



## Nathalya

If he moved away, good for him!


----------



## Bentley1

I legit feel sorry for Rob.  It's a crying shame he can't enjoy his life.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Rob needs to become his own man and live alone. Go to school for business administration possibly and take his sock line to the next level. Needs to make himself better.


----------



## Gaby87

KayuuKathey said:


> Rob needs to become his own man and live alone. Go to school for business administration possibly and take his sock line to the next level. Needs to make himself better.




I think he already went to school for business administration


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I thought he was going to Law school at one point.


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> I thought he was going to Law school at one point.



He was either going to apply or had applied.


----------



## Encore Hermes

He tweeted that he was going to law school last year but wasn't true,  he hadn't even applied


"Going to Law School very soon and so excited and can't wait! School just never ends for me! #UniversityofSouthernCal #Trojans #FightOnk," the 25-year-old tweeted to his 3.4 million followers.

But the announcement came as a surprise to everyone -- including the USC Gould School of Law.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/08/rob-kardashian-not-going-law-school_n_1756358.html


----------



## sandigirl

KayuuKathey said:


> Rob needs to become his own man and live alone. Go to school for business administration possibly and take his sock line to the next level. Needs to make himself better.


He already has a business degree from USC.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Encore Hermes said:


> He tweeted that he was going to law school last year but wasn't true,  he hadn't even applied
> 
> 
> "Going to Law School very soon and so excited and can't wait! School just never ends for me! #UniversityofSouthernCal #Trojans #FightOnk," the 25-year-old tweeted to his 3.4 million followers.
> 
> But the announcement came as a surprise to everyone -- including the USC Gould School of Law.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/08/rob-kardashian-not-going-law-school_n_1756358.html




I kinda lmao'ed at the part  that it was a surprise to the USC school of law.

I think I remember that.


----------



## PJ86

He Wants Out! Rob Kardashian &#8216;Needs A Clean Break&#8217; From Family That &#8216;Abandoned&#8217; Him

Rob Kardashian wasn&#8217;t in the family Christmas card, didn&#8217;t attend Kris Jenner&#8217;s Christmas Eve party and now he reportedly feels like he &#8220;needs a clean break&#8221; from the family that &#8220;abandoned him.&#8221;

The only son of the late Robert Kardashian and the brother of Kim, Kourtney and Khloé Kardashian, Rob has had a tough year with the domineering clan.

*&#8220;He feels like his family puts TV first and they&#8217;re incapable of being real,&#8221;* a source told In Touch magazine about his relationship with his siblings and mom.

&#8220;He realizes his expectations in life don&#8217;t line up with theirs.&#8221;

After his breakup with Rita Ora and Khloe&#8217;s divorce from Lamar Odom, with whom he was close, he has had a tough time finding his footing, and reportedly felt like his family turned on him.

&#8220;He feels he needs a clean break,&#8221; the source told the magazine.

&#8220;The last year has been so painful.&#8221;

Always out for a promotional buck, Rob&#8217;s mother Kris was pushing for him to get a weight-loss deal and to promote a hair-loss deal and supplement.

But with all the changes in the family, including Kris and Bruce Jenner splitting up, Rob has felt like he&#8217;s not relating well to everyone else.

*&#8220;He feels like the family abandoned him when he needed them most. For him, life is more than just a business deal.&#8221;*

With season nine of Keeping Up With The Kardashians coming up and Kim&#8217;s engagement and wedding to Kanye West, Rob &#8220;feels like his family can&#8217;t see anything beyond the spotlight. But he wants more for himself than fame.&#8221;

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2013/12/rob-kardashian-family-abandoned-wants-out-clean-break-2/


----------



## Cocolo

Poor Rob.  That's like saying "I decided it was time for a clean break" after PMK changed the locks and turned his room into a craft studio. He just wasn't marketable.  The family became famous because of a hoohah, and there are 2 new fresh ones on the horizon.  If he wanted to be taken seriously, I'm sure if he was willing to have gender reassigment, Kris would have been very attentive and [del]nurturing[/del] promoting.

I hope the stories about him having a son in Fla are true, and he's going to be with the baby Mama.


----------



## PJ86

Cocolo said:


> Poor Rob.  That's like saying *"I decided it was time for a clean break" after PMK changed the locks and turned his room into a craft studio. *He just wasn't marketable.  The family became famous because of a hoohah, and there are 2 new fresh ones on the horizon.  If he wanted to be taken seriously, *I'm sure if he was willing to have gender reassigment, Kris would have been very attentive and [del]nurturing[/del] promoting.*
> 
> I hope the stories about him having a son in Fla are true, and he's going to be with the baby Mama.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Rob 2012







Rob last May.....





Rob today 












Coming from gym yesterday
Daily mail

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-fitness-studio-pledging-work-twice-day.html


----------



## chowlover2

Poor Sox...


----------



## Sternchen

I think Rob has a lot going on in his head that is preventing him from turning his life around. I'm not one to talk since I kinda look as round as Rob. It's not as easy as a lot of people think..


----------



## chowlover2

Sternchen said:


> I think Rob has a lot going on in his head that is preventing him from turning his life around. I'm not one to talk since I kinda look as round as Rob. It's not as easy as a lot of people think..


I agree!


----------



## terebina786

I would love to see a show about Rob losing weight and going to law school. It would be far more interesting than the entire show right now.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

terebina786 said:


> I would love to see a show about Rob losing weight and going to law school. It would be far more interesting than the entire show right now.



Yeah, I'd rather watch that over Kim's Fairytale wedding part deux.


----------



## chowlover2

+1! It's sad. He really seemed to bloom on DWTS. It was something he made on his own. Then, back in the grips of PMK he has gone downhill again.


----------



## orinoco

i think he actually has the potential to be very marketable... only boy in the Kardashian/Jenner klan, he was actually pretty good looking circa 2010. Boy needs to grow some balls and some charisma though... the whole dumb as rocks with zero personality thing only works for some girls (koff). 
Agree he needs a clean break and turn his life around. I would totally watch! "Life after the Kardashians".


----------



## DesertBlossom

terebina786 said:


> I would love to see a show about Rob losing weight and going to law school. It would be far more interesting than the entire show right now.




I agree to that too. Everyone loves to see people turn around their life in a positive way.


----------



## morgan20

Yes I am rooting for Rob I hope he can overcome whatever 'demons' he has.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sternchen said:


> I think Rob has a lot going on in his head that is preventing him from turning his life around. I'm not one to talk since I kinda look as round as Rob. It's not as easy as a lot of people think..


 
x a million. 

he clearly has something serious going on and people just make fun of him mercilessly. 

yeah yeah he's a kardashian so he deserves it blah blah. people wouldn't be so quick to judge if his body were changed by a physical disease instead of a mental one.


----------



## pixiejenna

mundodabolsa said:


> x a million.
> 
> he clearly has something serious going on and people just make fun of him mercilessly.
> 
> yeah yeah he's a kardashian so he deserves it blah blah. people wouldn't be so quick to judge if his body were changed by a physical disease instead of a mental one.




This! I feel bad for him he's being ridiculed for his weight gain even more bad that no one in his huge family is trying to get him the mental help he needs. It bugs me that it's still socially acceptable to fat shame someone and mental illness is ok to mock or ignore. ITA if his weight gain wasn't due to a metal issue but a physical disease people wouldn't be shaming him but saying "poor Rob".


----------



## sparkle7

pixiejenna said:


> This! I feel bad for him he's being ridiculed for his weight gain even more bad that no one in his huge family is trying to get him the mental help he needs. It bugs me that it's still socially acceptable to fat shame someone and mental illness is ok to mock or ignore. ITA if his weight gain wasn't due to a metal issue but a physical disease people wouldn't be shaming him but saying "poor Rob".




I'm curious how do people know that his weight gain is from mental disease and not something else like boredom?


----------



## bisousx

sparkle7 said:


> I'm curious how do people know that his weight gain is from mental disease and not something else like boredom?



I'm no psychiatrist but even I know that anyone in Rob's shoes (family) would be prone to major emotional issues. He grew up super spoiled, the only boy in a family of super overbearing, weirdly sexual and famehungry sisters (and mom). It doesn't seem like anyone in his immediate family has any moral fiber. Although he went to college, he has not accomplished anything significant in the business world and because of this, his family has all but discarded him. And because of his family name, he's probably a joke to everyone around him. Poor guy.


----------



## bisousx

Or to sum it up, Rob has never been allowed to be a man, his own person. Hopefully he has his moment and get his ish together.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> I'm no psychiatrist but even I know that anyone in Rob's shoes (family) would be prone to major emotional issues. *He grew up super spoiled, *the *only boy in a family of super overbearing, weirdly sexual and famehungry sisters (and mom). It* doesn't seem like anyone in his immediate family has any moral fiber. Although he went to college, he has not accomplished anything significant in the business world and because of this, his family has all but discarded him. And because of his family name, he's probably a joke to everyone around him. Poor guy.


Boy, ain't that the truth.


----------



## pixiejenna

sparkle7 said:


> I'm curious how do people know that his weight gain is from mental disease and not something else like boredom?



Weight gain is a very common side effect of depression. He even said on KUWTK's that he didn't want to go to his little sisters sweet 16 party because he's not in a good place mentally right now and he doesn't want to have to repeatedly explain it to everyone at the party. He's avoiding social situations another side effect of depression, even in cases where it's to support his own family. He's also grown up in a household where he's pretty much ignored by his own family PMK spends all her time on her cash cows she spent time grooming her daughters and zero time grooming Rob. Financially speaking he's the least successful of all the Kardashians, something all of his sisters mocked him for even on the show they've mocked him for it. He was going to school to become a lawyer like his father and failed that as well.


----------



## knics33

I feel sorry for him. Depression is serious and weight gain is a battle that I know myself. He has always seemed the most likable and "normal" out of his over the top family. I am actually surprised he still agrees to do the show.


----------



## CeeJay

pixiejenna said:


> Weight gain is a very common side effect of depression. He even said on KUWTK's that he didn't want to go to his little sisters sweet 16 party because he's not in a good place mentally right now and he doesn't want to have to repeatedly explain it to everyone at the party. He's avoiding social situations another side effect of depression, even in cases where it's to support his own family. He's also grown up in a household where he's pretty much ignored by his own family PMK spends all her time on her cash cows she spent time grooming her daughters and zero time grooming Rob. Financially speaking he's the least successful of all the Kardashians, something all of his sisters mocked him for even on the show they've mocked him for it. He was going to school to become a lawyer like his father and failed that as well.



Yes, and think about the ventures he has tried .. has he ever "truly" be able to do it on his own terms? .. HECK NO! 

Pimp Mama K .. has to involve the "girls" into the mix, so the poor guy gets stuck having to have his picture taken with the others and if people don't like the K's, then he is screwed from the get-go.  

Mind you, I don't think 'socks' were a great idea, but I feel like the poor guy is going to get lumped into that crazy mix regardless of what he tries to do on his own.  That would be depressing to me, and yes .. oftentimes people do overeat when they are depressed.  Let us also not forget that many anti-depressants will also cause weight gain (that part really sucks).  

He should just move away from that whole mess and maybe that will help him to clear up his head and think about how he can do something on his own ...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Having kris as a mother,Bruce as a stepfather that wants to become a woman and losing a parent at a young age has to be hard on him.


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> Yes, and think about the ventures he has tried .. has he ever "truly" be able to do it on his own terms? .. HECK NO!
> 
> Pimp Mama K .. has to involve the "girls" into the mix, so the poor guy gets stuck having to have his picture taken with the others and if people don't like the K's, then he is screwed from the get-go.
> 
> Mind you, I don't think 'socks' were a great idea, but I feel like the poor guy is going to get lumped into that crazy mix regardless of what he tries to do on his own.  That would be depressing to me, and yes .. oftentimes people do overeat when they are depressed.  Let us also not forget that many anti-depressants will also cause weight gain (that part really sucks).
> 
> He should just move away from that whole mess and maybe that will help him to clear up his head and think about how he can do something on his own ...


I wonder if he has ever considered working for someone.  An office job -- as a professional, of course.  Not everyone has what it takes to be the star of a business, even if it's a sock business. Because the sock business means he has to promote and get in front of the cameras why not just work, do some good behind a desk?


----------



## pixiejenna

I wouldn't be surprised if the only reason why Rob continues to do the show is because it's his only source of income. I think he could do well in a normal job but PMK won't have any of that if she can't get her 10% kut she won't support his efforts. 

Also their are rumors out that he actually has a kid with some girl who lives in Florida and PMK has tried her best to sweep it under the rug. If there is a shred of truth behind that rumor it must kill him to not be a parent to his own kid after loosing his own father at such a young age and then to have to watch your sisters pimp their kids out. Spending time with his nephew & niece's is proabbly like rubbing salt in the wound of not being there for his own kid, seeing them go threw milestones and watching them grow up.


----------



## basicandorganic

sparkle7 said:


> I'm curious how do people know that his weight gain is from mental disease and not something else like boredom?



His mother is a narcissist. His sisters are all narcissists. Chances are, he grew up being largely ignored by his mother while his sisters were the "golden kids" - and still are. I'm sure he feels like no one in his family respects him or values him simply because he isn't profitable in the way that they would like. He's probably never had an actually loving relationship with his mother because she was always preoccupied with being a groupie, pimping out her daughters, etc.

He has a degree and has at least made some effort, but it's all futile because he will never get the parental recognition that he seeks out. I wish him the best and I think it would benefit him to let it all go, move out of LA and live in a quieter city and get a real job and just _be happy_. But I doubt Kris would allow that - she would rather see her son suffer trying to keep up with the expectations.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

pixiejenna said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the only reason why Rob continues to do the show is because it's his only source of income. I think he could do well in a normal job but PMK won't have any of that if she can't get her 10% kut she won't support his efforts.
> 
> *Also their are rumors out that he actually has a kid with some girl who lives in Florida and PMK has tried her best to sweep it under the rug. If there is a shred of truth behind that rumor it must kill him to not be a parent to his own kid after loosing his own father at such a young age and then to have to watch your sisters pimp their kids out. Spending time with his nephew & niece's is proabbly like rubbing salt in the wound of not being there for his own kid, seeing them go threw milestones and watching them grow up.*


*
*
if this is true, he needs to grow some ballz and stand up to PMK.


----------



## pixiejenna

talldrnkofwater said:


> [/B]
> if this is true, he needs to grow some ballz and stand up to PMK.



I don't know if it's true or not but I've read about it in this thread I generally don't go looking for this info lol. ITA if this is true and not just speculation it's the worst think PMK has ever done IMO depriving a child from their parent for her own gains.


----------



## Belle49

terebina786 said:


> I would love to see a show about Rob losing weight and going to law school. It would be far more interesting than the entire show right now.




I would watch but just him and no one from his family. Just his normal buddies


----------



## Designed_One

pixiejenna said:


> Weight gain is a very common side effect of depression. He even said on KUWTK's that he didn't want to go to his little sisters sweet 16 party because he's not in a good place mentally right now and he doesn't want to have to repeatedly explain it to everyone at the party. He's avoiding social situations another side effect of depression, even in cases where it's to support his own family. He's also grown up in a household where he's pretty much ignored by his own family PMK spends all her time on her cash cows she spent time grooming her daughters and zero time grooming Rob. *Financially speaking he's the least successful of all the Kardashians, something all of his sisters mocked him for even on the show they've mocked him for it.* He was going to school to become a lawyer like his father and failed that as well.


 
Oh really? I don't recall that..


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

PMK is just outside my office door. What's with all the chatter about them??? They represent the Kardashes?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Designed_One said:


> Oh really? I don't recall that..



He's mocked for it but he's also been mocked for his lack of ambition and that's one of Rob's biggest issues,IMO. Part of that is his sisters/Kris' fault because they coddle him but the majority of the blame falls on him. I've seen him complain a few times on the show and it's like he wants everything handed him.


----------



## Designed_One

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> He's mocked for it but he's also been mocked for his lack of ambition and that's one of Rob's biggest issues,IMO. Part of that is his sisters/Kris' fault because they coddle him but the majority of the blame falls on him. I've seen him complain a few times on the show and it's like he wants everything handed him.


 
Oh yes I recall the conversations about rob not working hard and not being committed and wanting everything but doing nothing. But I've can't recall them criticising him for not having millions of dollars. Just the critising for being lazy.


----------



## grazia

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> He's mocked for it but he's also been mocked for his lack of ambition and that's one of Rob's biggest issues,IMO. Part of that is his sisters/Kris' fault because they coddle him but the majority of the blame falls on him. I've seen him complain a few times on the show and it's like he wants everything handed him.



My sister is the same age as him & she's a medical doctor. He is an adult and a man and should grow up. If he makes any money he gives it to girls.


----------



## pixiejenna

Designed_One said:


> Oh really? I don't recall that..



His older sisters have all made snarky remarks about him being the  looser of the family, telling him to get a job, and calling him  unmotivated. They have also mocked him for his weight gain on the show  as well. Which I find ironic since Khloe is always mocked for her weight  you'd think they would be more sympathetic to the issue.


----------



## basicandorganic

grazia said:


> My sister is the same age as him & she's a medical doctor. He is an adult and a man and should grow up. If he makes any money he gives it to girls.



Mental issues stem a lot deeper than that. Growing up with an emotionally abusive parent (because I have no doubt in my mind that Kris' parenting seriously f'd her children up) can often be hard to deal with, and I don't think he will get any better with his family around. I think it is difficult watching your siblings succeed and having your mother expect you to do the same when you _can't_ and I think his depression must stem from there... 

With his experiences and degree he could probably get a decent job working under someone, in some sort of company, if he put in the effort. But will he put in the effort? No.


----------



## grazia

basicandorganic said:


> Mental issues stem a lot deeper than that. Growing up with an emotionally abusive parent (because I have no doubt in my mind that Kris' parenting seriously f'd her children up) can often be hard to deal with, and I don't think he will get any better with his family around. I think it is difficult watching your siblings succeed and having your mother expect you to do the same when you _can't_ and I think his depression must stem from there...
> 
> With his experiences and degree he could probably get a decent job working under someone, in some sort of company, if he put in the effort. But will he put in the effort? No.



You are assuming you know him personally as well as his mom's parenting skills.


----------



## basicandorganic

grazia said:


> You are assuming you know him personally as well as his mom's parenting skills.



Nah, it's just that the traits of children raised by narcissists all fall into the same category. And Kris is a class A, typical narcissist. It would take a fool not to put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## saira1214

Kitties Are Cute said:


> PMK is just outside my office door. What's with all the chatter about them??? They represent the Kardashes?



Did you see her? What was she wearing?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

saira1214 said:


> Did you see her? What was she wearing?



No, I didn't see her, specifically, but I've seen other celebs. My office shares the floor with PMK. PMK-BNC right?


----------



## saira1214

Kitties Are Cute said:


> No, I didn't see her, specifically, but I've seen other celebs. My office shares the floor with PMK. PMK-BNC right?



I must be confused. I thought you used the acronym for Kris Jenner. Sorry.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kitties Are Cute said:


> No, I didn't see her, specifically, but I've seen other celebs. My office shares the floor with PMK. PMK-BNC right?



Yes, PMK*BNC is still listed on Kim's website (posted awhile ago that she left to a different agency)
Fritzo supposedly reps the other sisters, she is NY office

Kim Kardashian
Contact Information
Talent Representation
WME Entertainment
310-285-9000

Publicity/PR
Jill Fritzo, PMK*BNC (New York)
212-582-1111

Appearances/Licensing/Endorsements
Brian Dow, APA Talent and Literacy Agency

bdow@apa-agency.com

Direct: 310-888-4213

Management
Kris Jenner, Manager

To reach Kris Jenner, please send an email to info@kardashianjenner.com

Fan Messages
Please post your personal messages for Kim in the comment sections of the posts on this site. They are read daily and responded to as much as possible. Thank you!

For all other fanmail please email to:

fanmail@kimkardashian.com

http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/contact/


----------



## grazia

basicandorganic said:


> Nah, it's just that the traits of children raised by narcissists all fall into the same category. And Kris is a class A, typical narcissist. It would take a fool not to put 2 and 2 together.



I guess I'm a fool and I'm sure you are a psychiatrist because I won't blame a parent for how an adult turns out. He wasn't like this when he was younger. So, why now he is an adult would I blame his mother. Puhlease!! Maybe he's sad because his dad is dead? Or ashamed because he isn't successful like his sisters? Or maybe he's just lazy. Many reasons. Just because I watch an edited reality show doesn't mean I know the person. It would take a fool to assume they do.


----------



## Pinkcooper

Just because he gained weight doesn't mean he's unhappy. I know a few people that gained weight because they're happy. It could be for many reasons such as, in a relationship, more consistency in life. I don't think it's healthy to gain that much weight in a short period of time but we can't assume something is wrong. Maybe we don't see him in the media anymore because he's tired of it? He doesnt want to deal with what his sisters are. My brother is a very quiet person and doesnt like any attention that he might possibly get and tries to avoid it at all cost.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Not saying that he was on anything, but possible that he got off drugs and is compensating by eating.


----------



## bisousx

Pinkcooper said:


> Just because he gained weight doesn't mean he's unhappy. I know a few people that gained weight because they're happy. It could be for many reasons such as, in a relationship, more consistency in life. I don't think it's healthy to gain that much weight in a short period of time but we can't assume something is wrong. Maybe we don't see him in the media anymore because he's tired of it? He doesnt want to deal with what his sisters are. My brother is a very quiet person and doesnt like any attention that he might possibly get and tries to avoid it at all cost.



Dude, come on. This is not happy love pounds we are seeing. He started gaining weight immediately after breaking up with Rita Ora.


----------



## Pinkcooper

bisousx said:


> Dude, come on. This is not happy love pounds we are seeing. He started gaining weight immediately after breaking up with Rita Ora.




I'm trying to see the best in things  I'm rooting for him!


----------



## basicandorganic

grazia said:


> I guess I'm a fool and I'm sure you are a psychiatrist because I won't blame a parent for how an adult turns out. He wasn't like this when he was younger. So, why now he is an adult would I blame his mother. Puhlease!! Maybe he's sad because his dad is dead? Or ashamed because he isn't successful like his sisters? Or maybe he's just lazy. Many reasons. Just because I watch an edited reality show doesn't mean I know the person. It would take a fool to assume they do.



I don't watch their show, it's just very clear and evident that they are all dysfunctional.


----------



## basicandorganic

Pinkcooper said:


> *Just because he gained weight doesn't mean he's unhappy.* I know a few people that gained weight because they're happy. It could be for many reasons such as, in a relationship, more consistency in life. I don't think it's healthy to gain that much weight in a short period of time but we can't assume something is wrong. Maybe we don't see him in the media anymore because he's tired of it? He doesnt want to deal with what his sisters are. My brother is a very quiet person and doesnt like any attention that he might possibly get and tries to avoid it at all cost.




IRCC he's talked about his depression before


----------



## grazia

basicandorganic said:


> I don't watch their show, it's just very clear and evident that they are all dysfunctional.



Can you please tell me how it is very clear and evident that they are all dysfunctional? I don't really get it since I'm pretty slow on the uptake.


----------



## bisousx

grazia said:


> Can you please tell me how it is very clear and evident that they are all dysfunctional? I don't really get it since I'm pretty slow on the uptake.



Sigh. Where does one even begin? Lol.


----------



## grazia

bisousx said:


> Sigh. Where does one even begin? Lol.



Try and explain. Or are you just one of those jealous ones who love to hate for no reason.


----------



## bisousx

grazia said:


> Try and explain. Or are you just one of those jealous ones who love to hate for no reason.



 I'm usually the one who defends the K's more often than I should, so read these threads and draw your own conclusions before you start accusing people of being jealous. Just because I am indifferent to their antics doesn't mean that I'm blind to the fact that they are one messed up group of people.


----------



## littlerock

grazia said:


> Try and explain. Or are you just one of those jealous ones who love to hate for no reason.



Please keep the personally directed/ catty remarks off of TPF. We can all communicate effectively without resorting to digs. Thank you.


----------



## tatsu_k

After break up with Ardrienne, Rob's part in the show was almost non-existent, the only thing he would do is critique his sisters, being critiqued by them, or stuffing his mouth with candy while with his bff LamLam. His depression comes from laziness. In family he lives, you cannot fart without family member (and camera crew) noticing. I am sure he blames his mother and sisters for what he has become, but then again, if it wasnt for Kimmy, high possibility, he would work in Taco Bell flipping burritos. PMK can support him for the rest of his life since all of her 5 daughters make their own money now. 

i was kinda surprised seeing his *****y reaction when Khlo decided to live with him. Khm, Robby, you lived in Khlo's mansion for like a year, no?


----------



## CobaltBlu

No sightings?


----------



## imashopaholic

It's Rob's birthday today. And he deleted all of his Instagram posts.


----------



## qudz104

I hope he's far away from his uncaring family getting the help he needs both emotionally and from a health pov.


----------



## AEGIS

tatsu_k said:


> After break up with Ardrienne, Rob's part in the show was almost non-existent, the only thing he would do is critique his sisters, being critiqued by them, or stuffing his mouth with candy while with his bff LamLam. His depression comes from laziness. In family he lives, you cannot fart without family member (and camera crew) noticing. I am sure he blames his mother and sisters for what he has become, but then again, *if it wasnt for Kimmy, high possibility, he would work in Taco Bell flipping burritos. *PMK can support him for the rest of his life since all of her 5 daughters make their own money now.
> 
> i was kinda surprised seeing his *****y reaction when Khlo decided to live with him. Khm, Robby, you lived in Khlo's mansion for like a year, no?




Likely not.  He's a college graduate--from a good school.


----------



## knics33

AEGIS said:


> Likely not.  He's a college graduate--from a good school.



Agreed.

I feel bad for Rob. Struggling with your weight and depression (?) is a very hard thing to go through. Especially when your entirely family exploits _every _aspect of their lives. He should stop filming and just get away/focus on himself.


----------



## rockhollow

I watched KUWTK last night, and it was heartbreaking to watch the scene of Rob going to the Doctor's. Here's the poor guy having an emotional breakdown, and the Kodfather talking about him having some of his tattoos removed, and that should help him. 
I think he needs more help that that.
I felt so sorry for him, but then think, what's he doing on the show, allowing his painful problems to be aired on the show, and the family to be discussing them for the sake of the show.

I can't see anything changing unless he gets off the show.


----------



## kirsten

imashopaholic said:


> It's Rob's birthday today. And he deleted all of his Instagram posts.



He always deletes them. He will put one or two photos up, then delete them a couple days later. He has been doing that for a few months now.


----------



## ByeKitty

I want to see this scene of him breaking down... Curious to see how PMK reacts


----------



## CeeJay

rockhollow said:


> I watched KUWTK last night, and it was heartbreaking to watch the scene of Rob going to the Doctor's. Here's the poor guy having an emotional breakdown, and the Kodfather talking about him having some of his tattoos removed, and that should help him.
> I think he needs more help that that.
> I felt so sorry for him, but then think, what's he doing on the show, allowing his painful problems to be aired on the show, and the family to be discussing them for the sake of the show.
> 
> I can't see anything changing unless he gets off the show.



+100 .. I feel sorry for the guy ...


----------



## chowlover2

He needs to get as far away from PMK as possible!


----------



## berrydiva

rockhollow said:


> I watched KUWTK last night, and it was heartbreaking to watch the scene of Rob going to the Doctor's. Here's the poor guy having an emotional breakdown, and the Kodfather talking about him having some of his tattoos removed, and that should help him.
> I think he needs more help that that.
> I felt so sorry for him, but then think, what's he doing on the show, allowing his painful problems to be aired on the show, and the family to be discussing them for the sake of the show.
> 
> I can't see anything changing unless he gets off the show.


I suspect they are sold as a package deal. I haven't watched the show in a really long time...like probably 3rd season long time. However, I always felt like Kris brokered a deal that got them more money with signing each member. They probably also get a cut of it as their payday...so Rob probably needs the money he's earning from the show but doesn't really want to be there which is making him even more depressed.


----------



## michie

I imagine all her kids have varying degrees of issues. I refuse to believe that they are happy with themselves and their lives simply because they have money and material possessions. The emphasis on looks and perfection alone is enough to drive someone insane.


----------



## Kansashalo

michie said:


> I imagine all her kids have varying degrees of issues. I refuse to believe that they are happy with themselves and their lives simply because they have money and material possessions. The emphasis on looks and perfection alone is enough to drive someone insane.



Agreed.

For as much as I poke fun at this family, I actually do wish Rob the best though.  Its painfully obvious where he his seat is on the family's fame bus. He has other opportunities( connections) available to him that the average Joe does not, so at this point in his life, he really doesn't need to be caught up in this if he didn't want to be.


----------



## michie

I wonder if there are kickbacks and bonuses for Kris if she had the whole family aboard for filming...If so, it makes sense why they all film or why Rob may film when it seems obvious that it's not where his headspace is.


----------



## Designed_One

ByeKitty said:


> I want to see this scene of him breaking down... Curious to see how PMK reacts


 
You don't really get to see it, you can just hear it. It's him, kim and kris behind a closed door at the doctors office. Rob doesn't want the camera in the room as he has his shirt off.

ARe there are recent pap pics of rob? He always deletes his instagram pics but there was a recent one of him taken like a progress or weight transformation photo you see a lot on instagram and it looked like he had lost a lot of weight. He wasn't exactly thin but he looked a lot better than he has in a long time. Wasn't sure if it was recent though.


----------



## Encore Hermes

_If true, we don't see him here I don't believe the destination to be accurate. I am more inclined to believe rehab, might already be in. 

And didn't they have a birthday party for him? Was he there? 
_

*Kris Jenner 'taking Rob Kardashian to fat camp' as she is spotted hopping on private jet with suitcases
By ELIZA WILSON*


Last month reports surfaced that Kris Jenner was demanding Rob Kardashian attend fat camp.

And it seems the ever persuasive momager has got her way.

*Kris was spotted catching a private plane out of Van Nuys airport on Monday, and was apparently taking her son to participate in a weight loss program.
*

Battling the bulge?: Kris Jenner was seen boarding a plane in Van Nuys on Monday, apparently to take Rob Kardashian to fat camp

A* source connected to the family&#8217;s show Keeping Up With The Kardashians allegedly told X17 photographers that the pair were headed to a fat camp after they were seen boarding the jet.*

MailOnline has contacted a representative for Rob Kardashian for comment.

While Kris was pictured, it appears that Rob may have already been on the plane.

Taking a trip?: The momager was seen with a large suitcase as she made her way to the private jet

The 58-year-old was dressed casually in an all-black outfit consisting of a Henley top and skinny jeans tucked into combat boots, with sunglasses covering her make-up free face.

Someone was definitely taking a trip as a large suitcase was seen being loaded out of Kris&#8217; car and onto the plane.

Rob&#8217;s rumoured enrolment at a weight loss camp comes a week after his 27th birthday.

His famous family celebrated with a St. Patrick&#8217;s Day themed party, and Kim was accidentally a little tactless as she shared a flashback photo of her and Rob in which he was a lot slimmer.
Daily mail credit all pics


----------



## qudz104

As long as she is showing concern for her son that's good. It must suck so much for him to always be less preferred to his 5 sisters.


----------



## redney

How old is this man?


----------



## lovelly

^i believe he's born in '87, so 26/27


----------



## terebina786

Are they filming this? I certainly hope not.  There was one episode this season when Rob goes to get tattoo removal and he actually cried because he didn't want to take his shirt off... When Kim came to see him with her camera crew he told her to leave the cameras outside.  It felt like probably the most real thing on the show. I felt really bad for him.


----------



## redney

lovelly said:


> ^i believe he's born in '87, so 26/27


 
I'm hoping PMK is just going for moral support, and not dragging her adult son to a weigh loss facility.


----------



## BambiCouture94

Rumor has it he has a drug problem, and the whole "fat thing" is just a cover up.


----------



## Encore Hermes

BambiCouture94 said:


> Rumor has it he has a drug problem, and the whole "fat thing" is just a cover up.



I have heard that as well. And he partied with lamar so ........


----------



## Designed_One

BambiCouture94 said:


> Rumor has it he has a drug problem, and the whole "fat thing" is just a cover up.


 
He has a drug problem so gained an excessive amount of weight in a short period of time to cover up the drug use?


----------



## chowlover2

Designed_One said:


> He has a drug problem so gained an excessive amount of weight in a short period of time to cover up the drug use?




I think maybe he gained weight if he gave up drugs. Who knows, we won't get the truth anyway.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Poor Robbie.


----------



## AEGIS

I am truly surprised at all this sympathy towards a grown a*s man


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Of course he has a drug problem. He decided to look like Chris Brown,  Justin Bieber and all of those little boys with no personality of their own, and he started behaving like them by attacking paps etc.

If he wants to lose weight what's the problem? There a people who lose arms and legs and have to figure out how to deal, he's acting like not eating like a pig and working out twice a week is the hardest thing in the world. Sorry for being blunt but come on.


----------



## Chanel522

Rob was always pushed to the side by Kris and the girls just like Bruce was.  He wasn't enough of a money maker to be a top priority in the family so he had to find other ways to make himself feel worthwhile.  Obv that's jmo and I really have no idea, but given the lack of right from wrong these kids have been taught, I can see how even though Rob is a grown man that he could have and would have chosen to do something he shouldn't.  Who knows, maybe he figured if he turned to drugs that he would finally get some attention.  Again, all speculation on my part.  I like Rob though and hope he's able to find happiness.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think he partied with lamar
and his mother has a talent to manage or pimp out women which leaves him out. 





Zimbio credit


----------



## BagOuttaHell

AEGIS said:


> I am truly surprised at all this sympathy towards a grown a*s man




+1

I don't trust any of them.


----------



## BambiCouture94

Designed_One said:


> He has a drug problem so gained an excessive amount of weight in a short period of time to cover up the drug use?



I heard it's prescription pills, and one of the cons of the prescription pill is weight gain


----------



## iluvmybags

> *Rob Kardashian Posts Cryptic Tweet: "No One Will Ever Understand How Much It Hurts"*
> 
> Rob Kardashian is clearly struggling with something. While the rest of his famous family is living it up in Thailand, the 27-year-old Keeping Up With the Kardashians star is on his own somewhere else -- and hurting in a big way. On Tuesday, April 1, he took to his Twitter with a cryptic, troubling message for his 4.82 million followers.
> "No one will ever understand how much it hurts," he wrote a few hours past midnight. Perhaps not coincidentally, the tweet came shortly after his ex-girlfriend Rita Ora made headlines for gushing about her romance with DJ Calvin Harris in Elle U.K. -- telling the magazine that she'd never been in love before Harris. (The singer and Kardashian had an ugly split in 2012, after he accused her of cheating on him with 20 other men.)
> The sock designer also deleted everything from his Instagram account this week, replacing all of his previous photos with a single post about a particularly cheerless April Fools' joke. "April Fools prank: replace all the sugar in your house with cocaine," the text in the picture read.
> As KUWTK viewers know, Kardashian has been struggling in his attempts to lose weight in recent months. He's "really depressed," an insider previously told Us, adding that he "rarely shows up" for his personal training sessions. "The family is very concerned about him."
> At the moment, though, there's not a lot they can do. Nearly the entire Kardashian-Jenner family (minus Rob) flew out of L.A. late last week to go to Thailand, where they've been enjoying the sights and frolicking on the beach in their bathing suits. On Wednesday, April 2, Kris Jenner posted a photo of the picturesque scenery, hashtagging all of her kids except Rob and Kourtney.
> "Gorgeous Thailand," she captioned the pic, along with shout-outs to Brandon and Brody Jenner, Brandon's wife Leah, Bruce Jenner, and daughters Kim, Khloe, Kendall, and Kylie. "#family #love #memories"


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...rstand-how-much-it-hurts-201424#ixzz2xl8LyMLO 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## iluvmybags

AEGIS said:


> I am truly surprised at all this sympathy towards a grown a*s man





BagOuttaHell said:


> +1
> 
> I don't trust any of them.



Because its the Kardashians, a lot of people are skeptical, but if this is all real, something's going on with him, and it needs to be addressed.  If my kid was tweeting a message like this and showing clear signs of depression, I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable being halfway around the world with the rest of the family, leaving my kid to fend for himself.  But again, these are the Kardashians we're talking about, so its hard to know what's real and what's for [the] show.  I do see how it would be easy for him to sink into depression, felling unwanted and/or unloved when his mother can't seem to be bothered with him and only pays attentions to the girls who bring in all the $$. And haven't her favorites been openly discussed?  No matter how public the family may be, that's still gotta sting, especially if you're already dealing with low self-esteem.


----------



## JessicaGn

iluvmybags said:


> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...rstand-how-much-it-hurts-201424#ixzz2xl8LyMLO
> Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook



I read that Rita quote and cringed. I hope his tweet wasn't about that.


----------



## Encore Hermes

> The sock designer also deleted everything from his Instagram account this week, replacing all of his previous photos with a single post about a particularly cheerless April Fools' joke. "*April Fools prank: replace all the sugar in your house with cocaine*," the text in the picture read.


----------



## Didi Boston

iluvmybags said:


> Because its the Kardashians, a lot of people are skeptical, but if this is all real, something's going on with him, and it needs to be addressed.  If my kid was tweeting a message like this and showing clear signs of depression, I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable being halfway around the world with the rest of the family, leaving my kid to fend for himself.  But again, these are the Kardashians we're talking about, so its hard to know what's real and what's for [the] show.  I do see how it would be easy for him to sink into depression, felling unwanted and/or unloved when his mother can't seem to be bothered with him and only pays attentions to the girls who bring in all the $$. And haven't her favorites been openly discussed?  No matter how public the family may be, that's still gotta sting, especially if you're already dealing with low self-esteem.




But this has been going on for a year or so now.  Kris has tried to help him many times.  Is she to blame for him not following through?  Hd needs to loose weight only he can do that for himself.  If he was truly dedicated he would get the support of his family.  But he needs to do it.  He needs to get help for his depression nothing his mom or sisters say can do this for him.  I'm sure there is more we don't know about but how many episodes have there been where Rob feels fat and everyone has boo hooed over him.  Honestly I wish him luck but I can't cry over this poor little rich boy.


----------



## iluvmybags

Didi Boston said:


> But this has been going on for a year or so now.  Kris has tried to help him many times.  Is she to blame for him not following through?  Hd needs to loose weight only he can do that for himself.  If he was truly dedicated he would get the support of his family.  But he needs to do it.  He needs to get help for his depression nothing his mom or sisters say can do this for him.  I'm sure there is more we don't know about but how many episodes have there been where Rob feels fat and everyone has boo hooed over him.  Honestly I wish him luck but I can't cry over this poor little rich boy.



Perhaps you've never known someone who was truly depressed.  I don't watch their show, so I have no idea what's been going in with his weight issues, but based on what I've read the last few days, this goes beyond weight loss issues, and yes, someone going through depression needs their family's support.  Not only that, but based on what we know about the Kardashians - Kris specifically - it's not so far fetched to believe that a lot of issues stems from his mother playing favorites and neglecting him in favor of the girls who bring in all the dough.  Not too long ago, we lost a beautiful designer & woman L'Wren Scott, who took her own life.  All people could say was, "we had no idea how bad it was".  When some one is depressed, there are signs, but turning a blind eye, or throwing your hands up in frustration because they won't help themselves, is definitely not the best way to handle it.


----------



## limom

Rob gets dissed by Rita Ora.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ves-new-love-Calvin-Harris.html#ixzz2xv0ugqOY
It's a relationship she has always vehemently denied, but Rita Ora was grilled about her past with rumoured ex Rob Kardashian on Australian radio on Friday.
Kyle and Jackie O on Kiis 1065 did their best to get her to open up about the Kardashians younger sibling, but the 23-year-old remained tight-lipped.
'I've got no idea what or who you're talking about,' she said, before giggling down the other end of the phone. 
While Jackie chastised Kyle on air for trying to push the question on her again, Rita did step in and give a cloaked answer.
'Onwards and upwards guys,' she said. 
'Honestly, there's a place and time for everything and people change and evolve.
'I think time will tell really and you've just got to keep the train moving forward.'
Rita and the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star, 27, allegedly dated and split in 2012, with the break up turning nasty as he hurled accusations at her in the media.
The British singer has since gone on to find happiness with Scottish producer Calvin Harris, with the pair even releasing song I Will Never Let You Down together.
'We thought we can't do this, it's just cheesy,' she said of their musical collaboration. 
'It actually turned out really great... It's about love, what it stands for and I love that it's a love song you can dance to.
'It feels good to me.'


----------



## basicandorganic

iluvmybags said:


> Perhaps you've never known someone who was truly depressed.  I don't watch their show, so I have no idea what's been going in with his weight issues, but based on what I've read the last few days, this goes beyond weight loss issues, and yes, someone going through depression needs their family's support.  Not only that, but based on what we know about the Kardashians - Kris specifically - it's not so far fetched to believe that a lot of issues stems from his mother playing favorites and neglecting him in favor of the girls who bring in all the dough.  Not too long ago, we lost a beautiful designer & woman L'Wren Scott, who took her own life.  All people could say was, "we had no idea how bad it was".  When some one is depressed, there are signs, but turning a blind eye, or throwing your hands up in frustration because they won't help themselves, is definitely not the best way to handle it.



I agree. It is quite sad. We know how abusive Kris is... heck... look at how she treats her two youngest.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Even with the source I can believe it. Didn't they have a St. Pattys day/ birthday party for him but there were no pics of him with any of them that night? 


Rob Kardashian has been struggling with personal issues for several months, but finally, he could be getting some help: According to a new report in Star magazine, Kim Kardashian&#8217;s younger brother is currently *being treated for depression at The Meadows trauma and addiction treatment center in Arizona.*

*The only son of the late Robert Kardashian and Kris Jenner, the Keeping Up with the Kardashians star has packed on the pounds from weed, alcohol and prescription cough syrup, according to the new report.
*

&#8220;Rob has been checked into The Meadows for about a month for substance-abuse issues,&#8221; a source told the mag.

As Radar has reported, the struggling 27-year-old reality star recently reached out to his sister Khloe Kardashian&#8217;s ex, Lamar Odom.

Rob did not go on the family vacation to Thailand, and an insider previously told Radar he &#8220;has completely retreated from the family, and from his friends. But within the last few weeks, Rob has reconnected with Lamar.&#8221;

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2014/04/rob-kardashian-treatment-center-the-meadows-arizona/


----------



## Sasha2012

Proving just how much he loves his sister, Rob Kardashian has come out of hiding to be at Kim's wedding.

The 27-year-old took a step back from back from public life last year amid reports he had sought professional help for emotional issues and weight struggles, but on Sunday the former reality star was seen at LAX with his mother Kris Jenner.

While the sock designer looked sullen as they arrived at the airport in Los Angeles, California, he obviously was not going to let anything stand in the way of him flying to France for Kim and Kanye West's May 24 nuptials.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Jenner-fly-sisters-wedding.html#ixzz328g3Iz1m


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Oh my god ... he looks heavier than ever.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oh my goodness...


----------



## ByeKitty

He looks terrible, but also very unhappy 

Is he having laser treatments on his arms?


----------



## NYCBelle

Poor Rob I really feel for him. I know this was hard for him


----------



## widerlet

I wish he'd get the right form of help..based on what I've seen on the show and stuff, he needs more than a  trainer and a nutritionist..All that fame and fortune and he still looks miserable


----------



## berrydiva

I feel for him, he looks like he really doesn't like the spotlight. And, instead of flying unnoticed at a different airport Kris still went to LAX with him so there could be a photo op.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's actually hard to look at these pictures, he looks so unhappy.  I hope he finds the help he needs.


----------



## rockhollow

lanasyogamama said:


> It's actually hard to look at these pictures, he looks so unhappy.  I hope he finds the help he needs.





I totally agree, it was painful.
Yes, why did Kris have to parade him through the airport?
I was hoping being out of the spotlight for the last month or so would have been good, but he looks so unhappy in these photos.


----------



## Nathalya

lanasyogamama said:


> It's actually hard to look at these pictures, he looks so unhappy.  I hope he finds the help he needs.



I agree



rockhollow said:


> I totally agree, it was painful.
> *Yes, why did Kris have to parade him through the airport?
> *I was hoping being out of the spotlight for the last month or so would have been good, but he looks so unhappy in these photos.



This... smh


----------



## NY_Mami

He is really battling something, he really let himself go....


----------



## michie

But, he's a grown man. I don't know about Kris "parading" him...Could he not go through the airport without her?


----------



## nooch

Rob needs a hug I will be right over. 

Seriously, he looks like somebody died.


----------



## knics33

I feel bad for him. Whatever is going on , he clearly isn't in a good place.


----------



## September24

omg, I don't even recognize him! Robert K would b---- slap PMK is he was alive now!


----------



## qudz104

lanasyogamama said:


> It's actually hard to look at these pictures, he looks so unhappy.  I hope he finds the help he needs.




Agreed. Poor guy.


----------



## JessicaGn

michie said:


> But, he's a grown man. I don't know about Kris "parading" him...Could he not go through the airport without her?



+1 but I still feel really bad for him. I truly hope he figures it out because this is beyond sad.


----------



## pixiejenna

Poor Rob looks miserable in these pics. I guess PMK cares more about her photo op than her own sons well being. They could have maybe once gone to the airport with informing the paps or like others said go to another airport. 

I wonder if Rob is going to walk Kim down the aisle since it doesn't lo8k like Bruce is going.


----------



## dr.pepper

He just looks like a really out of shape guy...I don't feel he looks particularly depressed or lost.


----------



## michie

dr.pepper said:


> He just looks like a really out of shape guy...I don't feel he looks particularly depressed or lost.



I don't see it, either.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Rob Kardashian-- I'm Flying My Trainer To Paris *

We busted Rob Kardashian's chops for packing on the pounds-- but the guy IS trying to streamline before Kim's big day ... so we're now told.

Celebrity trainer Gunnar Peterson is flying to Paris to train Rob and Khloe Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday, he tells TMZ.  Gunnar says Rob was training 5 times a week, but then slowed to twice a week 2 weeks ago because of other commitments.

As Peterson says, [I'm} the gatekeeper of Rob's workouts, not the gatekeeper of his life."

http://www.tmz.com/2014/05/19/rob-kardashian-khloe-kardashian-trainer-wedding/#ixzz32CGCEev9


----------



## Encore Hermes

I hope they don't film his workouts for the show, make it a plot line. 

I saw a short video on daily mail showing rob and PMK arriving at the hotel and he couldn't push his way in fast enough.


----------



## bag-mania

Sasha2012 said:


> Celebrity trainer Gunnar Peterson is flying to Paris to train Rob and Khloe Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday, he tells TMZ.  Gunnar says Rob was training 5 times a week, but then slowed to twice a week 2 weeks ago because of other commitments.



He does _not_ look like a guy who was training 5 times a week until 2 weeks ago. Maybe he trained 5 times a week for a short period of time.


----------



## too through

bag-mania said:


> He does _not_ look like a guy who was training 5 times a week until 2 weeks ago. Maybe he trained 5 times a week for a short period of time.


Maybe it is like Kim's "workouts" - you know go to the gym, grab a smoothie. play with your phone, walk out with a full bottle of water


----------



## michie

He looks like he's been eating a (say this fast) trainer wagon full of fries.


----------



## JessicaGn

Is it possible that he is training and still not losing the weight?


----------



## michie

About as possible as Khloe "training" and gaining that big azz...


----------



## JessicaGn

michie said:


> About as possible as Khloe "training" and gaining that big azz...



 I thought maybe thyroid/depression or metabolism were limiting him.


----------



## September24

michie said:


> About as possible as Khloe "training" and gaining that big azz...





LOL! wth is UP or should I say OUT with that thing, its got a life of its own! She could put her drink on it and carry it around LMAO! For reals Khloe....its NOT


----------



## michie

He's probably like one of those ppl at Planet Fitness who sit on the equipment and talks or hop on the treadmill at 1.2 mph on 0.1 incline.


----------



## smilerr

He looks depressed to me....I feel bad for the guy.  To struggle with weight issues, plus be born into /that/ family where I doubt he gets a lot of support...that's hard.  I remember on a past episode where he broke down crying, I felt for him.


----------



## JazzyJaz

JessicaGn said:


> Is it possible that he is training and still not losing the weight?



He actually looks smaller to me.  He still has work to do, but I see progress.


----------



## AEGIS

JessicaGn said:


> Is it possible that he is training and still not losing the weight?




Yes. Abs are made in the kitchen.  It's all about calories consumed v. calories burned.


----------



## michie

Abs, tho? His whole body looks like bread that's risen and ready for baking.


----------



## widerlet

I think he goes out and tries to start exercising by hiking with his fit friends and getting a trainer then goes home and just eats TONSSS alone and in the dark, total binge fest. Then he keeps gaining weight and starting to exercise becomes harder and the obstacle becomes larger and larger.

If anyone has seen the biggest loser, how at the beginning a lot of people go into shock from the exercise because they think it's impossible they'll ever be able to do it and the task seems too large. Fast forward some weight loss- they move easier and faster and become pros..
My heart goes out to anyone struggling with obesity..


----------



## Sarni

I feel bad for Rob too....he is just not important in that family.


----------



## limom

Sasha2012 said:


> *Rob Kardashian-- I'm Flying My Trainer To Paris *
> 
> We busted Rob Kardashian's chops for packing on the pounds-- but the guy IS trying to streamline before Kim's big day ... so we're now told.
> 
> Celebrity trainer Gunnar Peterson is flying to Paris to train Rob and Khloe Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday, he tells TMZ.  Gunnar says Rob was training 5 times a week, but then slowed to twice a week 2 weeks ago because of other commitments.
> 
> As Peterson says, [I'm} the gatekeeper of Rob's workouts, not the gatekeeper of his life."
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2014/05/19/rob-kardashian-khloe-kardashian-trainer-wedding/#ixzz32CGCEev9



Robert you need more people. WE DO NOT BELIEVE YOU! No way that he is exercising in any capacity...
And please step away from the table.


----------



## QU33NR3MI

my heart aches for him. im starting to think maybe he has an underlying condition?
im afraid he is going to end up dead, suicide/depression.


----------



## limom

QU33NR3MI said:


> my heart aches for him. im starting to think maybe he has an underlying condition?
> im afraid he is going to end up dead, suicide/depression.



He is relatively young and has unlimited resources, he has to help himself.
I don't know about underlying medical issues, knowing the Kardashian this would have been exposed already.
Imo, he has a food addiction.
Sad....


----------



## QU33NR3MI

limom said:


> He is relatively young and has unlimited resources, he has to help himself.
> I don't know about underlying medical issues, knowing the Kardashian this would have been exposed already.
> Imo, he has a food addiction.
> Sad....


I think he is depressed and needs HELP first before trying to diet and see a trainer. Poor guy


----------



## limom

QU33NR3MI said:


> I think he is depressed and needs HELP first before trying to diet and see a trainer. Poor guy



Yep, he looks kind of depressed.
He used to be small after dancing with the stars.


----------



## limom

Can't Kris hook him up with Weight watchers or Nutri system???


----------



## guccimamma

his face looks a lot like Khloe when he is heavy


----------



## guccimamma

michie said:


> But, he's a grown man. I don't know about Kris "parading" him...Could he not go through the airport without her?



you're right, he's a grown man. fat people walk thru the airport everyday, he could have done it without his mom.




limom said:


> Can't Kris hook him up with Weight watchers or Nutri system???



maybe that's the grand plan, he's gonna score a 3m deal with weight wathers. i'd happily put some weight on for that


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> you're right, he's a grown man. fat people walk thru the airport everyday, he could have done it without his mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe that's the grand plan, he's gonna score a 3m deal with weight wathers.



At the end of the day, he is at the airport to collect his check too....


----------



## michie

guccimamma said:


> you're right, he's a grown man. fat people walk thru the airport everyday, he could have done it without his mom.



Damn, gucci! LMAO!


----------



## Designed_One

bag-mania said:


> He does _not_ look like a guy who was training 5 times a week until 2 weeks ago. Maybe he trained 5 times a week for a short period of time.


 
You can't out train a bad diet.



JessicaGn said:


> Is it possible that he is training and still not losing the weight?


 
Yes its possible. I don't obviously know anything about Robs case so not saying thats what is going on here but yes it can happen.



michie said:


> He's probably like one of those ppl at Planet Fitness who sit on the equipment and talks or hop on the treadmill at 1.2 mph on 0.1 incline.


 
I doubt Gunnar would allow him to do that in one of his training sessions



guccimamma said:


> you're right, he's a grown man. fat people walk thru the airport everyday, he could have done it without his mom.


 
Or prehaps he and kris were on the same flight?


----------



## NicolesCloset

guccimamma said:


> you're right, he's a grown man. fat people walk thru the airport everyday, he could have done it without his mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe that's the grand plan, he's gonna score a 3m deal with weight wathers. i'd happily put some weight on for that



True! I mean when is it appropriate to hide because you are fat? Many people are fat and walk through airports. Yes, even Kardashians .


----------



## limom

NicolesCloset said:


> True! I mean when is it appropriate to hide because you are fat? Many people are fat and walk through airports. Yes, even Kardashians .



It is just that he is just so large, I can totally understand why he was in hiding.
Been there, done that.
I wonder if he needs to purchase 2 seats?
Kris looks even more trim compared to her son.
Makes me think.......


----------



## Jayne1

I'm surprised evilKris did not force him into a gastric bypass.  You know she's dying for him to get one.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> I'm surprised evilKris did not force him into a gastric bypass.  You know she's dying for him to get one.



She is still holding on  for a call from weight watchers....


----------



## Ladybug09

californiaCRUSH said:


> Oh my god ... he looks heavier than ever.



For real







lanasyogamama said:


> It's actually hard to look at these pictures, he looks so unhappy.  I hope he finds the help he needs.


You see it all in his face.


----------



## JessicaGn

Designed_One said:


> You can't out train a bad diet.





AEGIS said:


> Yes. Abs are made in the kitchen.  It's all about calories consumed v. calories burned.



This might be what is going on. He does seem like he eats his feelings.


----------



## limom

JessicaGn said:


> This might be what is going on*. He does seem like he eats his feelings.*



Judging from the pictures, he eats the entire Jenner-Kardashian Klan's feelings.


----------



## lucifers

someone needs to help this guy ASAP


----------



## morgan20

Ahh poor Rob on twitter just now


----------



## limom

morgan20 said:


> Ahh poor Rob on twitter just now



What is he saying?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Don't feel sorry for him, guilt by association with his family I suppose.

Whatever he is going through- I hope he powers through it.


----------



## limom

BagOuttaHell said:


> Don't feel sorry for him, guilt by association with his family I suppose.
> 
> Whatever he is going through- I hope he powers through it.



Come on now...
That boy ain't right....
And he had the balls to call Kimmie on her slutery on the show....
I might get some charity socks...


----------



## limom

A mess.


----------



## limom

Khloe defending her brother


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Kardashians calling people shallow souls?

Must be giving out blankets in hell today since it officially froze over.


----------



## Theren

We have no idea what is going on with him and why he is the way he is.. As someone who currently struggles with weight since a almost life ending accident.. I feel for the guy. I hope he finds happiness with himself.. Whatever weight that may be.


----------



## ShoreGrl

pixiejenna said:


> *Poor Rob looks miserable in these pics. I guess PMK cares more about her photo op than her own sons well being.* They could have maybe once gone to the airport with informing the paps or like others said go to another airport.
> 
> I wonder if Rob is going to walk Kim down the aisle since it doesn't lo8k like Bruce is going.



Yep. He could had flown solo from a nearby airport instead of parading through LAX with Kris but that wouldn't have gotten the attention that PMK craves. 

It he looks awful and just so depressed. I feel so sad for him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just want to hug Rob. He's always been my favorite because he shades the hell out of Kim!  Lol

Seriously, ALL of them could have flown private to CDG, but they live for the spotlight and the circus.


----------



## guccimamma

michie said:


> Damn, gucci! LMAO!



at least she didn't make him ride on one of those scooters with a flag!

weight watchers would be on the phone before he got out of the airport. she'd be negotiating and following him on the scooter.

it's probably the only way that kid's gonna make any money.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> at least she didn't make him ride on one of those scooters with a flag!
> 
> weight watchers would be on the phone before he got out of the airport. she'd be negotiating and following him on the scooter.
> 
> it's probably the only way that kid's gonna make any money.



He has a sock empire!  Remember?


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> He has a sock empire!  Remember?



socks always fit.


----------



## Encore Hermes

They are probably tweeting from the same room or their assistants are. 
#moreweddingdrama


----------



## guccimamma

mom should hook him up with tori spelling. what a reality show that would be.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

limom said:


> Come on now...
> That boy ain't right....
> And he had the balls to call Kimmie on her slutery on the show....
> I might get some charity socks...





BagOuttaHell said:


> Kardashians calling people shallow souls?
> 
> Must be giving out blankets in hell today since it officially froze over.



Both of these.


----------



## rockhollow

If Rob had always been a big boy, that would be one thing, but for him to gain so much weight over a such a short period of time, that's what's troubling.
And then to disappear off the radar for a month and then reappear looking the same.
He looked so sad and depressed in the photos at the airport.
There's something major wrong!


----------



## rockhollow

guccimamma said:


> socks always fit.





best quote of the day - LOL!!!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Thoughts? 

Rob Kardashian Must Be Hooked On Lean


Twitter
I&#8217;m curious as to your thoughts on Rob Kardashian&#8217;s weight gain. No way is this normal. My sources say it&#8217;s because he is hooked on LEAN. I believe he is just hooked on pizza. Do you think this might be a thyroid problem? I honestly feel bad for the dude. His royal fatness is about to be showcased to the world in France for Kim&#8217;s wedding. Kanye should have let him stay home&#8230;it&#8217;s messed up.

http://tabrag.com/portfolio/rob-kardashian-must-be-hooked-on-lean/
Nothing more in link


----------



## September24

http://www.people.com/article/rob-kardashian-skips-kim-and-kanye-wedding


Rob didn't go to the wedding! Says he was in tears at Florence airport after family fight, he arrived at LAX Saturday night. I feel so bad for him in that f--ed up family!


----------



## queenofshopping

The drug company Actavis that was the manufacturer of the "purple stuff" promethazine with codeine has ceased production and distribution of it as of last month. It's been taken off the market...


----------



## limom

Encore Hermes said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Rob Kardashian Must Be Hooked On Lean
> 
> 
> Twitter
> Im curious as to your thoughts on Rob Kardashians weight gain. No way is this normal. My sources say its because he is hooked on LEAN. I believe he is just hooked on pizza. Do you think this might be a thyroid problem? I honestly feel bad for the dude. His royal fatness is about to be showcased to the world in France for Kims wedding. Kanye should have let him stay homeits messed up.
> 
> http://tabrag.com/portfolio/rob-kardashian-must-be-hooked-on-lean/
> Nothing more in link



Not an expert on drugs whatsoever but he looks to me like a pot-head/twinkies addict.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow I wonder why he left. I really feel bad for the guy clearly something is wrong and no one could be bothered to help him out because you kimbo's 3rd wedding is more important.  God forbid they miss a photo op to help him out. I can't imagine why he left j6st before the wedding.


----------



## Lola69

I have no words. It really shows how depressed he is. His devil mother is too busy smiling for the paps to care :/


----------



## rockhollow

All I can say is very sad.
He certainly seems unhappy. Maybe he shouldn't have gone in the first place,  he's been laying low for a while away from the circus that is the Kardashian Family, and then to have to jump full in to this wedding extravaganza - too much.
But' the show must go on' is probably what Kris said, so bye, bye to Rob.


----------



## limom

http://dlisted.com/2014/05/24/rob-k...g-after-some-family-drama-goes-down/#comments
You can always count on Pimp Mama Kris to throw in a STUNT QUEEN plot twist at the last-minute.
PMK&#8217;s lowest-earning ho Rob Kardashian was in Europe for his sister&#8217;s latest great big fake wedding, but he didn&#8217;t get to breathe in all the staged happiness and pure tackiness, because he jumped on a plane in Paris last night and flew back to L.A. TMZ says that he was at the airport, crying while trying to get on a flight back home. You know some serious **** had to go down for Rob to skip out on cake. X17 says that Rob dramatically busted out of Europe after he got into a fight with Kim before her rehearsal dinner at Versailles. Kim, being the down-to-earth, understanding and completely humble human being she is supposedly poked at Rob for being fat and not dropping the chunk for her wedding. Some source said:
&#8220;Rob said he was sickened by Kim and Kanye&#8217;s display of wealth and clothes and beauty and called it &#8216;superficial bull****&#8217; but Kim was pissed that Rob hadn&#8217;t made an effort to drop any weight over the past few months. Rob basically thinks Kim cares about him only for his appearance and he said he&#8217;d &#8216;make life easier&#8217; for her and just leave.&#8221;
Those vain *** whores probably let out a, &#8220;PHEW!&#8221;, together when Rob left, because they didn&#8217;t have to tell him that Givenchy would only make a groomsmen muumuu for him and that it&#8217;d be better if he dresses up as a shrub for the wedding pictures. But whatever, Rob has a sock empire to run so he had better things to do in L.A. And I&#8217;m sure he&#8217;ll catch Kim&#8217;s next wedding.


----------



## NY_Mami

That is absolutely horrible... Yet they were criticizing the public for fat shaming Rob the other day....


----------



## gloomyharlow

September24 said:


> http://www.people.com/article/rob-kardashian-skips-kim-and-kanye-wedding
> 
> 
> Rob didn't go to the wedding! Says he was in tears at Florence airport after family fight, he arrived at LAX Saturday night. I feel so bad for him in that f--ed up family!


 
He needs a hug and positive messages sent to him on twitter. I somewhat know what he's going through. I'm an emotional eater myself.


----------



## labelwhore04

I believe that story. Kim and Kris are so disgusting and fake. They preach how family is everything blah blah blah but they treat Rob like sh^t and act like his real issues are just a burden to them. If someone isn't helping their image than theres no use for them, doesnt matter if they're family. Kendall and Kylie are lucky theyre pretty and thin otherwise they'd probably be tossed to the side as well. Smh


----------



## michie

NY_Mami said:


> That is absolutely horrible... Yet they were criticizing the public for fat shaming Rob the other day....



Hmph. Where are Khloe's tweets now?


----------



## leeann

What a gracious bride Kim is.


----------



## Sternchen

Poor Rob. This makes me sad


----------



## Nathalya

gloomyharlow said:


> He needs a hug and positive messages sent to him on twitter. I somewhat know what he's going through. I'm an emotional eater myself.



Me too. I feel bad for the guy. I know he's a grown up and everything but when dealing with these kinds of things, you need the help of your loved ones. Unfortunately for him, his family all care about money and appearance.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Idk this doesn't sound believable. I feel bad for Rob but, I don't this is the reason.


----------



## grazia

How could Rob not go to his own sister's wedding? He needs to get a grip with his ridiculous insecurities. Go to school and make something of your life, Rob and stop trying to find the easy way to make money. If he had stayed in school he would be a lawyer right now instead of looking to his sisters' to help him get "business opportunities". He's just sitting at home doing nothing and blames everyone around him. The problem is he's ashamed of having not achieved anything.


----------



## dr.pepper

grazia said:


> How could Rob not go to his own sister's wedding? He needs to get a grip with his ridiculous insecurities. Go to school and make something of your life, Rob and stop trying to find the easy way to make money. If he had stayed in school he would be a lawyer right now instead of looking to his sisters' to help him get "business opportunities". He's just sitting at home doing nothing and blames everyone around him. The problem is he's ashamed of having not achieved anything.




I agree 100%. 

I am surprised so many people here pity him in droves. 

He may not have tens of millions of dollars to his name, but he has the means to do for himself. You can tell in his words he is bitter as hell that the girls flash their smiles and flip their hair for the big bucks while he can't land the same caliber of work. Making a lot of money based on zero skill IS NOT the norm and I feel finally Rob grasped the reality of this and decided real life and real WORK are too much for him. 

They are showing a KUWTK from 2012 and Rob is a perfectly fine weight. It is scary to see how fast he packed on the weight. Wow. 

I think Rob AND Scott crave the easy money and since/when it didn't happen neither can hang. Both are big whiners in this episode because Rob's sock line is delayed and Scott "can't believe" it's this much work to open a restaurant. Get real folks.

Edit: Hm...in this ep it seems Rob dropped the ball and missed the buying season -- PMK said he has to stay on top of things. Seems legit I guess.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am not with the pity party either. He was tweeting about Rita Ora being all kinds of hoes a few months back. Deal with it when it comes back around via social media.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I agree with both opinions. I feel bad because he's obviously going through a hard time, but I also think he's a lazy whiny leech who needs to grow up. Some serious sh*t must have gone down for him to bail right before her wedding when he had already flown halfway across the world for it. Walking out on yor sister's wedding is low. We definitely aren't getting the real/whole story.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

grazia said:


> How could Rob not go to his own sister's wedding? He needs to get a grip with his ridiculous insecurities. Go to school and make something of your life, Rob and stop trying to find the easy way to make money. If he had stayed in school he would be a lawyer right now instead of looking to his sisters' to help him get "business opportunities". He's just sitting at home doing nothing and blames everyone around him. The problem is he's ashamed of having not achieved anything.



Getting a degree is an acheivement, and I have more respect for that than I do regarding how Kim came about


----------



## grazia

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Getting a degree is an acheivement, and I have more respect for that than I do regarding how Kim came about



And yet he's doing nothing with his degree.


----------



## limom

grazia said:


> And yet he's doing nothing with his degree.



Pardon me but haven't you heard of Arthur George socks?


----------



## iluvmybags

grazia said:


> How could Rob not go to his own sister's wedding? He needs to get a grip with his ridiculous insecurities. Go to school and make something of your life, Rob and stop trying to find the easy way to make money. If he had stayed in school he would be a lawyer right now instead of looking to his sisters' to help him get "business opportunities". He's just sitting at home doing nothing and blames everyone around him. The problem is he's ashamed of having not achieved anything.





dr.pepper said:


> I agree 100%.
> 
> I am surprised so many people here pity him in droves.
> 
> He may not have tens of millions of dollars to his name, but he has the means to do for himself. You can tell in his words he is bitter as hell that the girls flash their smiles and flip their hair for the big bucks while he can't land the same caliber of work. Making a lot of money based on zero skill IS NOT the norm and I feel finally Rob grasped the reality of this and decided real life and real WORK are too much for him.
> 
> They are showing a KUWTK from 2012 and Rob is a perfectly fine weight. It is scary to see how fast he packed on the weight. Wow.
> 
> I think Rob AND Scott crave the easy money and since/when it didn't happen neither can hang. Both are big whiners in this episode because Rob's sock line is delayed and Scott "can't believe" it's this much work to open a restaurant. Get real folks.
> 
> Edit: Hm...in this ep it seems Rob dropped the ball and missed the buying season -- PMK said he has to stay on top of things. Seems legit I guess.


 Just curious, do either of you have a child in their 20s?  Have either of you ever experienced severe depression in that child?  You're talking about getting real - spend a week with a 20 year old who tells you they thought about slashing their wrists, or one who won't leave their house because they're embarrassed and ashamed of how they look. Tell a depressed, overweight teenage to get a life and get off their lazy a$$ and get a job and see what kind of reaction you get - its got nothing to do with being lazy, or jealousy.  

Its going to be a real tragedy if they find this kid hanging from his bedroom ceiling, or he doesn't wake up because he swallowed a bottle of pills and chased it with some vodka.    Let's see if they put THAT on their reality show.


----------



## clydekiwi

iluvmybags said:


> Just curious, do either of you have a child in their 20s?  Have either of you ever experienced severe depression in that child?  You're talking about getting real - spend a week with a 20 year old who tells you they thought about slashing their wrists, or one who won't leave their house because they're embarrassed and ashamed of how they look. Tell a depressed, overweight teenage to get a life and get off their lazy a$$ and get a job and see what kind of reaction you get - its got nothing to do with being lazy, or jealousy.
> 
> 
> 
> Its going to be a real tragedy if they find this kid hanging from his bedroom ceiling, or he doesn't wake up because he swallowed a bottle of pills and chased it with some vodka.    Let's see if they put THAT on their reality show.




I agree with luvmybags


----------



## bag-mania

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I agree with both opinions. I feel bad because he's obviously going through a hard time, but I also think he's a lazy whiny leech who needs to grow up. Some serious sh*t must have gone down for him to bail right before her wedding when he had already flown halfway across the world for it. Walking out on yor sister's wedding is low. We definitely aren't getting the real/whole story.




Something definitely happened that drove him away. I don't think he was just having a hissy fit for no reason. 

I don't consider walking out on Kim's wedding to be any big deal. This is her third wedding after all, she's practically a career bride. Could you really blame him if he got fed up with the phoniness and self-absorption that was all around him?


----------



## sparkle7

iluvmybags said:


> Just curious, do either of you have a child in their 20s? Have either of you ever experienced severe depression in that child? You're talking about getting real - spend a week with a 20 year old who tells you they thought about slashing their wrists, or one who won't leave their house because they're embarrassed and ashamed of how they look. Tell a depressed, overweight teenage to get a life and get off their lazy a$$ and get a job and see what kind of reaction you get - its got nothing to do with being lazy, or jealousy.
> 
> Its going to be a real tragedy if they find this kid hanging from his bedroom ceiling, or he doesn't wake up because he swallowed a bottle of pills and chased it with some vodka. Let's see if they put THAT on their reality show.


 
While I feel bad for Rob I'm not buying that it is all his families fault. Unlike many other young adults in there 20's going through a difficult time, Rob has so much more opportunites that these people don't. He looks really unhappy, but having personally dealt and dealing with family members 20's-50's with severe depression sometimes the only thing you can do to help is let them know you are there for them. Because not everyone will accept help even if offered.


----------



## sparkle7

Rob seemed to be okay reaping in the benefits of family name until his break ups. I don't follow show or family closely except visiting celebrity threads here, so I don't know if something else happened. I do feel sorry for him, but I think that he bears some responsibility.


----------



## Didi Boston

What exactly should his family be doing for him?  They have supported him through everything.  He's got issues to work through but he can't put any blame on Kim or his mom.  Say whatever you want about Kim's wedding it's still her wedding what the hell is robs problem waking out.  It's her wedding day she doesn't have time to coddle Rob.  IMO he's selfish as usual.


----------



## dr.pepper

Everyone battles situational depression. There is a tipping point where that situational depression can become clinical depression pending the circumstances and environment. Previous to finishing school and seeing PMK couldn't carve out lucrative contracts or put him in a cushy position that made him "in charge" at 24, he seemed like an average young man with a good relationship with his family. Between late 2012 and now he fell into a black hole and gained a serious amount of weight, which now prevents him from functioning normally for basic actions like attending a sibling's wedding.

I think when reality hit Rob and he realized he was never going to have the easy road like many around him, serious depression set in and now he is lost.


----------



## September24

iluvmybags said:


> Just curious, do either of you have a child in their 20s?  Have either of you ever experienced severe depression in that child?  You're talking about getting real - spend a week with a 20 year old who tells you they thought about slashing their wrists, or one who won't leave their house because they're embarrassed and ashamed of how they look. Tell a depressed, overweight teenage to get a life and get off their lazy a$$ and get a job and see what kind of reaction you get - its got nothing to do with being lazy, or jealousy.
> 
> Its going to be a real tragedy if they find this kid hanging from his bedroom ceiling, or he doesn't wake up because he swallowed a bottle of pills and chased it with some vodka.    Let's see if they put THAT on their reality show.





yep, very well said, very well, thanks....and I hope it isn't Rob, that was my first thought when I heard he left Italy. I cant believe that not one of those Kartrashians followed him home!!! My gosh, isn't someones mental health a BIT more important than a freaking 3rd wedding? It probably just cemented in his mind how insignificant he is to that family.


----------



## DiamondGirl1

iluvmybags said:


> Just curious, do either of you have a child in their 20s?  Have either of you ever experienced severe depression in that child?  You're talking about getting real - spend a week with a 20 year old who tells you they thought about slashing their wrists, or one who won't leave their house because they're embarrassed and ashamed of how they look. Tell a depressed, overweight teenage to get a life and get off their lazy a$$ and get a job and see what kind of reaction you get - its got nothing to do with being lazy, or jealousy.
> 
> Its going to be a real tragedy if they find this kid hanging from his bedroom ceiling, or he doesn't wake up because he swallowed a bottle of pills and chased it with some vodka.    Let's see if they put THAT on their reality show.


+1.  It is so easy to throw rocks and say ugly things if you have never had this sort of problem, or had a family member dealing with it.  Add to that the cruel media stories and someone could get in a bad emotional depression in a hurry. Yes, he has fame, opportunity and money, but that is not the cure for hurt sometimes.   Anyone remember Michael Jackson, Kurt Cobain, etc etc etc?


----------



## JessicaGn

Didi Boston said:


> What exactly should his family be doing for him?  They have supported him through everything.  He's got issues to work through but he can't put any blame on Kim or his mom.  Say whatever you want about Kim's wedding it's still her wedding what the hell is robs problem waking out.  It's her wedding day she doesn't have time to coddle Rob.  IMO he's selfish as usual.



They can not do anything more than they have done in my opinion. He is a grown man and he said he does believe in therapy or rehab. They can not force him into those things but only suggest it.

The whole situation is sad.



NicolesCloset said:


> Idk this doesn't sound believable. I feel bad for Rob but, I don't this is the reason.



+1

X17 made up a story last time and got busted because Kanye was not with Kim when they had the crazy controlling Kanye takes over when they visit some possible wedding venue. Kim is an easy target but from what I see on the show and from what he said in an interview he lashes out and takes his negativity out on her. I remember on vacation there was a scene of him yelling at Kylie and being really nasty for no reason and it aired on one of things you have not see episodes.

I do feel bad for anyone going through what he is going through but at what point does personal responsibility come into play?


----------



## iluvmybags

All the money in the world doesn't make things better.  Its easy for people on the outside to say get help, or tough luck if you refuse help.  People who find themselves in a deep depression usually lack the motivation and self-respect to actually reach out and ask for help.  They feel like they're not worth saving.  They shut themselves out, isolate themselves and keep everything bottled up inside.  This is why its so important that people who are going through clinical depression have the love and support of their friends and family.  When the family ignores the situation, or throws their hands in the air & says we tried, they refused, there's nothing else we can do, the person who's depressed feels validated in their belief that they're a worthless piece of crap.  

Just based on what we see and know about the Kardashians, you don't think there's a part of Rob that believes he's not as important to his parents (mother) as his sisters/half-sisters?  They're the pretty ones, they pull in the $$.  What does Rob do?  How does he contribute to the family's brand?  He's gotten heavy, he doesn't have any kind of real career.  He broke up with someone who it sounds like, he really loved - his sister was getting married in Italy and the world was watching.  Whether or not words were exchanged, how could it NOT have affected him in some way?  

We don't know what happened or why he left, but if that were my kid, you better believe I'd be booking myself on the same flight home and be there for him so he doesn't feel so cutoff from the family and alone (especially if I heard that they were seen CRYING (whether its true or not)) - or at the very least, I'd make sure that SOME member of my immediate family escorted my kid home and he wasn't left alone.


----------



## iluvmybags

JessicaGn said:


> They can not do anything more than they have done in my opinion. He is a grown man and he said he does believe in therapy or rehab. They can not force him into those things but only suggest it.
> 
> The whole situation is sad.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> X17 made up a story last time and got busted because Kanye was not with Kim when they had the crazy controlling Kanye takes over when they visit some possible wedding venue. Kim is an easy target but from what I see on the show and from what he said in an interview he lashes out and takes his negativity out on her. I remember on vacation there was a scene of him yelling at Kylie and being really nasty for no reason and it aired on one of things you have not see episodes.
> 
> *I do feel bad for anyone going through what he is going through but at what point does personal responsibility come into play?*



Tell this to the family of L'Wren Scott or Alexander McQueen or Kurt Cobain


----------



## limom

JessicaGn said:


> +1
> 
> X17 made up a story last time and got busted because Kanye was not with Kim when they had the crazy controlling Kanye takes over when they visit some possible wedding venue. Kim is an easy target but from what I see on the show and from what he said in an interview he lashes out and takes his negativity out on her. I remember on vacation there was a scene of him yelling at Kylie and being really nasty for no reason and it aired on one of things you have not see it


FYI, anger is a component in some depression.


----------



## JessicaGn

iluvmybags said:


> Tell this to the family of L'Wren Scott or Alexander McQueen or Kurt Cobain



I am not sure what you mean. It is tragic what happened to these people but I do believe Kurt Cobain, etc bear some personal responsibility for the choices he made in life. I am not saying it is his fault but how do you help somebody that does not want to be helped?



limom said:


> FYI, anger is a component in some depression.



I know. I am very familiar with depression but this behavior stems back to 2010 at the least when he was thin, seemingly happy and living off his family's money then too. This seems to be a character trait of his to not take responsibility for himself and blame everyone else around him for any problem he may have.


----------



## gloomyharlow

He needs to just get away from that family.


----------



## labelwhore04

Most people really dont understand how serious clinical depression is, which is apparent by some of the posts on here. It does not matter how much money you have or how great your life "seems to be" to outsiders. If Rob is battling this then he has my full support and i seriously hope his family never gives up on him no matter how bad things get.


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:


> Most people really dont understand how serious clinical depression is, which is apparent by some of the posts on here. It does not matter how much money you have or how great your life "seems to be" to outsiders. If Rob is battling this then he has my full support and i seriously hope his family never gives up on him no matter how bad things get.




I agree completely. I have struggled with bouts of clinical depression the last 15 yrs. I sought help, it takes time, not something that goes away overnight. My Mom was so upset and was there for me when I needed her. I always tell people I meet to run, not walk to get help for depression. It is serious. Help is out there, but it really helps having friends and family there for you.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

labelwhore04 said:


> Most people really dont understand how serious clinical depression is, which is apparent by some of the posts on here. It does not matter how much money you have or how great your life "seems to be" to outsiders. If Rob is battling this then he has my full support and i seriously hope his family never gives up on him no matter how bad things get.



Agreed. Most people are lucky enough not to have the experience and they can't understand what it actually feels like.


----------



## Sternchen

I also think a lot of people confuse bouts of sadness with depression. Two completely different pairs of shoes.


----------



## veyda

This evening,  TMZ posted an article  that says he left because he didn't want to be in the photos.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

chowlover2 said:


> I agree completely. I have struggled with bouts of clinical depression the last 15 yrs. I sought help, it takes time, not something that goes away overnight. My Mom was so upset and was there for me when I needed her. I always tell people I meet to run, not walk to get help for depression. It is serious. Help is out there, but it really helps having friends and family there for you.



I'm glad you have support and love


----------



## michie

veyda said:


> This evening,  TMZ posted an article  that says he left because he didn't want to be in the photos.



Well, leaving to avoid photos is extreme...not sure if I believe that anyway.


----------



## JazzyJaz

veyda said:


> This evening,  TMZ posted an article  that says he left because he didn't want to be in the photos.



I actually said that yesterday.  He may have used this as a cover up to get out of going to the wedding.  He didn't want to have to be on "display" and take pictures.  So that's interesting.

He just tweeted.

ROBERT KARDASHIAN &#8207;@robkardashian  · 1h  
good morning here in LA,


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Well, feeling so insecure of your appearance that you don't want to appear in pics is not SO unheard of... Especially if your self worth is dictated by your appearance. Might sound crazy to some, but there ARE people who are like that, and he grew up in an environment where appearances mean everything.


----------



## September24

http://www.people.com/article/why-rob-kardashian-skipped-kim-kanye-west-wedding-weight


DAMAGE CONTROL ALERT: such BS!!! 


"Rob did come to Paris but skipped [the rehearsal dinner at] Versailles and the wedding," says the source. "He just didn't want to see a bunch of people both nights and really just is not feeling like himself." 


LOLOL they think ppl will believe this! OMG, I believe the first story of the fight, why else would he be seen in the airport in tears trying to book a trip to LAX.


----------



## nooch

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Well, feeling so insecure of your appearance that you don't want to appear in pics is not SO unheard of... Especially if your self worth is dictated by your appearance. Might sound crazy to some, but there ARE people who are like that, and he grew up in an environment where appearances mean everything.



And even if one doesn't feel that way, if the people around them do it's still bad news.


----------



## Encore Hermes

September24 said:


> http://www.people.com/article/why-rob-kardashian-skipped-kim-kanye-west-wedding-weight
> 
> 
> DAMAGE CONTROL ALERT: such BS!!!
> 
> 
> "*Rob did come to Paris but skipped [the rehearsal dinner at] Versailles and the wedding," says the source. "He just didn't want to see a bunch of people both nights and really just is not feeling like himself."
> *
> 
> LOLOL they think ppl will believe this! OMG, I believe the first story of the fight, why else would he be seen in the airport in tears trying to book a trip to LAX.



I call BS too.......why did he get on the plane to go to France? He knew there would be at minimum guests and of course professional and pap photos and filming.


----------



## redney

He said he left because he was sick of the superficial and ostentatious bullish*t of the whole wedding/circus. Why is there anything more to say, seems like a realistic reason to me.


----------



## iluvmybags

*Rob Kardashian Deletes All of His Tweets After Skipping Kim Kardashian and Kanye West's Wedding*




> A fresh start for Rob Kardashian? After Kim Kardashian's younger brother, 27, bailed on her mega wedding weekend on Saturday, May 24, the sock designer and sole male sibling exhibited some strange behavior online.
> 
> On Monday, May 26, he tweeted "good morning from Los Angeles" before deleting all of his tweets, changing his Twitter avatar and starting new.
> 
> Kardashian, who has close to 5 million followers, then began tweeting out positive messages to members of the service for Memorial Day.
> 
> "happy memorial day," he began. "Blessed is the nation whose God is the LORD. Psalm 33:12. Lord Jesus, protect those who protect me- police, firefighters, and those in the military. Teach me to pray for them and to honor them for their service. Amen."
> 
> He wrapped up his message, writing, "GOD BLESS AMERICA."
> 
> Though he flew to Paris, France prior to his sister's wedding, Rob kept a low profile throughout the highly-publicized celebrations. He was spotted flying out of Paris on Saturday, May 24, a few hours before Kim's Florence, Italy wedding ceremony, and arrived in Los Angeles shortly after the couple exchanged vows at the Forte di Belvedere.


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...er-skipping-kim-wedding-2014265#ixzz32qdIdeUm 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## limom

iluvmybags said:


> *Rob Kardashian Deletes All of His Tweets After Skipping Kim Kardashian and Kanye West's Wedding*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...er-skipping-kim-wedding-2014265#ixzz32qdIdeUm
> Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook



He has lost his damned mind!


----------



## iluvmybags

limom said:


> He has lost his damned mind!



Maybe not.  Maybe he's cutting all ties to that crazy family he was born into.

If Kim or Khloe did something like this, the media would be screaming, "Kim Kardashian sends inspirational message in honor of Memorial Day" or "Khloe embraces the true meaning of Memorial Day"
But Rob does it, and its looked at as strange behavior, as a sign that something's wrong.


----------



## limom

iluvmybags said:


> Maybe not.  Maybe he's cutting all ties to that crazy family he was born into.



Religiosity and then removing the tweets, I would be concerned.


----------



## limom

iluvmybags said:


> Maybe not.  Maybe he's cutting all ties to that crazy family he was born into.
> 
> If Kim or Khloe did something like this, the media would be screaming, "Kim Kardashian sends inspirational message in honor of Memorial Day" or "Khloe embraces the true meaning of Memorial Day"
> But Rob does it, and its looked at as strange behavior, as a sign that something's wrong.



I did not realize he was religious.
Like I said I would be concerned.


----------



## iluvmybags

limom said:


> Religiosity and then removing the tweets, I would be concerned.



While I might still be concerned that he's going thru some kind of clinical depression, I wouldn't be concerned that deleting his tweets or posting messages in honor of Memorial Day signifies a bigger problem.  There are tons of posts similar to Robs on my Facebook and Twitter feeds today from people who don't normally talk or sound like that.  I would hope it only means he's trying to distance himself from the dog & pony show called the Kardashians and wants something more for himself than what his mother & sisters find important.


----------



## JessicaGn

labelwhore04 said:


> Most people really dont understand how serious clinical depression is, which is apparent by some of the posts on here. It does not matter how much money you have or how great your life "seems to be" to outsiders. If Rob is battling this then he has my full support and i seriously hope his family never gives up on him no matter how bad things get.



I have personal experience with it so that person is not me. I never said they should give up on him and I do not want anything bad to happen to him. My post is about blaming Kim and his family for his childish behavior. It is not their fault he went back to LA and it is not really his fault either. I mentioned 2010 to suggest that this may be a part of his personality because sometimes when you are depressed or an addict it magnifies some bad qualities you already had. Rob has been this way for as long as I can remember. 

I can believe he skipped those events because he skipped all the family vacations and his little sister's sweet 16.

Rob deletes his tweets/photos every week.


----------



## Swanky

Apparently he didn't want to be in wedding pics - I assume because of his weight.  Kim was upset and he left.


*Rob Kardashian Please, No Photos! Fled Wedding Over Family Pics*

 

*        5/25/2014 1:35 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE






The reason *Rob Kardashian* ditched his big sister Kim's wedding was simple ... he didn't want to take wedding pics because of his weight gain.

Sources close to the Kardashian clan tell TMZ ... Rob has become so insecure and depressed about his appearance ... he refused to be in the family wedding pics, despite his family's encouragement.

We're told the Kardashians were heartbroken and tried to support Rob, saying he doesn't look bad ... but he still wasn't down to pose

Things got heated because the more they insisted, the more Rob dug in his heels ... and eventually he made the call to fly home alone.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz32r60AZcj


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Sad. Could they not have used PS like they do on everyone else?


----------



## nooch

Eeee, that PMK bus is coming for you Rob!


----------



## michie

Bullisht. He knew he was fat when he flew out there. He knew his pic would be taken. Sorry. Don't buy for a minute that he left because he wouldn't like how he would look on film.


----------



## chowlover2

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Sad. Could they not have used PS like they do on everyone else?


 I'm actually amazed PMK hasn't made him get a gastric bypass!


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> I'm actually amazed PMK hasn't made him get a gastric bypass!



She is holding out for weight watchers


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> She is holding out for weight watchers


----------



## NicolesCloset

I can totally imagine the gals nagging over and over about pics. That would drive me nuts too. If I don't want my pics posted all over the internet especially. He's not happy with the way he looks. Who the heck likes bad pictures of themselves?


----------



## September24

michie said:


> Bullisht. He knew he was fat when he flew out there. He knew his pic would be taken. Sorry. Don't buy for a minute that he left because he wouldn't like how he would look on film.





Yep, this is just their damage control. I hope someone is with Rob right now, sounds like its turning scarier by the minute!


----------



## dr.pepper

Maybe he didn't think they would insist on him being in photos?

Obv we don't know what's going on with him/them but step outside of yourself for one minute and take a few photos for this special occasion of a family member. I know it's Kim's third marriage and who knows how long it will last, but when you are celebrating with a loved one all of that is besides the point because none of us know where life will lead us. 

He ran from photos the way he seemingly runs from everything in his life. It's easier to shut down and eat than face the music. 

Not sure I buy the clinical depression bit because he did indeed make the trip, but when it became clear he was going to be photographed left right and center, he fled.


----------



## thomasj93

I think we will all hear about it and watch it during the next season of KUWTK


----------



## NYCBelle

I feel bad for Rob but then I don't. He's the type of person that needs a push or motivation to get things done. I just think he suffers from rich kid problems. He seems kind of lazy...I was watching the episode when Scott pretends to take karate and Rob tells him he wouldn't be able to take classes because it requires too much commitment.


----------



## michie

Didn't he graduate from law school!??! I don't believe anything that's said on that show because they act like their real life hasn't already leaked.


----------



## NYCBelle

michie said:


> Didn't he graduate from law school!??! I don't believe anything that's said on that show because they act like their real life hasn't already leaked.



No I think he just got a Bachelors...He didn't pursue the law school thing.


----------



## Swanky

No, he lied about going to law school.


*Rob Kardashian Is Not Going To Law School, Says USC Law School * 

On Aug. 6, Robert Kardashian announced that he'd be heading back to his alma mater, the University of Southern California -- this time for law school. 
_"Going to Law School very soon and so excited and can't wait! School  just never ends for me! #UniversityofSouthernCal #Trojans #FightOnk,"_  the 25-year-old tweeted to his 3.4 million followers. 
  But the announcement came as a surprise to everyone -- including the USC Gould School of Law. 
  After multiple publications reported on Rob's alleged academic plans, an official Twitter account for USC's law school announced that the reality star will not be attending their institution:
*When asked for comment, a rep for the USC Gould School of Law  confirmed to The Huffington Post in an email that the school has no  record of Rob Kardashian applying to their institution. *

  It looks like Rob may not be following in his late father's footsteps  after all, and it's unclear as to why he would mislead everyone about  it in the first place. The former "Dancing With the Stars" contestant  didn't try to clear up confusion, but later tweeted: 
_ "If you all didn't know I graduated from the University of Southern  Cal and we gonna win the SHIP this year! #MattBarkley4Heisman #FightOn"_


Good luck with that sock line, bro. 



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/08/rob-kardashian-not-going-law-school_n_1756358.html


----------



## Bag*Snob

Well I guess he does have issues he needs to address.  He should have stayed for the wedding whether he wanted to be in pictures or not.  Suck it up and stand next to Andre Leon if you have to. Then go home and start caring care of your problems.


----------



## bisousx

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Well, feeling so insecure of your appearance that you don't want to appear in pics is not SO unheard of... Especially if your self worth is dictated by your appearance. Might sound crazy to some, but there ARE people who are like that, and he grew up in an environment where appearances mean everything.



I agree and it's not just about the pictures... It would be followed by TONS of gossip about his weight. And he doesn't need to hear that kind of stuff.


----------



## guccimamma

grazia said:


> How could Rob not go to his own sister's wedding? He needs to get a grip with his ridiculous insecurities. Go to school and make something of your life, Rob and stop trying to find the easy way to make money. If he had stayed in school he would be a lawyer right now instead of looking to his sisters' to help him get "business opportunities". He's just sitting at home doing nothing and blames everyone around him. The problem is he's ashamed of having not achieved anything.



it's not like it's her first wedding, doubt it's her last.

think of all the weddings he will have to deal with in the future, each sister...i'd say he has at least 10 more to deal with.

might as well just get a XXL tux and be done with it.

i bet he gets it together, on his own time.


----------



## knics33

While I do think there seems to be an element of Rob that comes across as whiny/bratty, there also seems to be elements of realness and humility that the rest of his family sure don't have. While he is clearly having weight and possibly depression issues, I think the biggest thing is that he is, and has been for some time, over the hooplah and _constant _exploitation. It never stops with these people. Could you imagine having _this _as you closest family members? Sheesh. I'd probably flip too. I think the best thing he can do is move away from Hollyweird and distance himself, no longer make small appearances on the show, etc. That would probably bring him a lot of happiness.


----------



## chowlover2

knics33 said:


> While I do think there seems to be an element of Rob that comes across as whiny/bratty, there also seems to be elements of realness and humility that the rest of his family sure don't have. While he is clearly having weight and possibly depression issues, I think the biggest thing is that he is, and has been for some time, over the hooplah and _constant _exploitation. It never stops with these people. Could you imagine having _this _as you closest family members? Sheesh. I'd probably flip too. I think the best thing he can do is move away from Hollyweird and distance himself, no longer make small appearances on the show, etc. That would probably bring him a lot of happiness.


 I agree! He needs to get out of there and away from his family. Maybe a move to the East Coast and go back to school.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really do think that rob is the only one dealing with this reality in a rough way. I Remember the episode when they went to bora bora and he broke down crying there. It was a bit painful to watch. Then he broke down crying again at the doctors office.


----------



## kirsten

michie said:


> Bullisht. He knew he was fat when he flew out there. He knew his pic would be taken. Sorry. Don't buy for a minute that he left because he wouldn't like how he would look on film.




Maybe he got super insecure and freaked out by how the media reacted to his weight in the photos taken of him flying out there. He just knew he was going to keep getting scrutinized. Seems like a legit reason to me even though I think he should have just toughed it out.


----------



## grazia

guccimamma said:


> it's not like it's her first wedding, doubt it's her last.
> 
> think of all the weddings he will have to deal with in the future, each sister...i'd say he has at least 10 more to deal with.
> 
> might as well just get a XXL tux and be done with it.
> 
> i bet he gets it together, on his own time.



Someone just got married and you are wishing them bad? He needs to man up.

I don't buy that he is depressed. How is he apparently tweeting up a storm. Remembering people's birthday etc. Or maybe it's someone tweeting for him.


----------



## September24

I seriously think he is in a very bad place mentally and in need of help. I hope he gets it before its too late. People Mag said his family is "rooting for him" wth? How about getting him some HELP!


----------



## Swanky

He's an adult, he really needs to sort his life out himself IMO.  I don't think it's a matter of not supporting him, I mean, he lived WITH Khloe and her new DH, cheats on GFs,  goes on Twitter rants accusing them of cheating, calls sister{s} a whore, etc. . .  seems he likes to blame other but not take so much personal responsibility.  He'll be 30 years old in a couple of years!





Dude has had all kindsa drama over the years.  
http://hollywoodlife.com/2012/02/08/rob-kardashian-twitter-rant/


http://www.hiphopstan.com/rob-kardashian-kim-kardashian-whore-video/


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...twitter-tweets-cheating-20-men_n_2236919.html


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rob being depressed is certainly a possibility but I don't know if I buy it. He clearly has some insecurities about his weight and doesn't seem totally happy with his life ATM but I don't know if that translates to being truly depressed. IMO, one of Rob's biggest issues is that he seems so coddled and spoiled. He's the baby boy and his mama and sisters have treated him as such all his life, despite him being a grown a$$ man. He seems to have very little will power, drive or ambition to go out and accomplish much of anything for himself, and it's sad. Whatever is going on with him, I hope he gets it together for his own sake.

Oh, and call me selfish, a b!tch or whatever but if I were getting married and my brother decided to leave and go home for whatever reason, I certainly wouldn't chase him. I'd try to talk to him and tell him that I really want him there but if he still decides to leave then... It's so incredibly frustrating trying to help grown folks who can't/won't help themselves.


----------



## guccimamma

half the population struggles with their weight, without the millions to gain access to the best training, doctors, etc.

i don't feel sorry for him. not saying his family isn't warped, they are....but he has the ability to make the best of it, and live a fantastic life.


----------



## iluvmybags

guccimamma said:


> half the population struggles with their weight, without the millions to gain access to the best training, doctors, etc.
> 
> i don't feel sorry for him. not saying his family isn't warped, they are....but he has the ability to make the best of it, and live a fantastic life.



Ever hear the saying, "Money can't buy happiness"?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

iluvmybags said:


> Ever hear the saying, "Money can't buy happiness"?



Ain't that the truth! I do agree^

However, most people probably would rather be rich and miserable, than poor and unhappy.  Maybe Rob doesn't realize how good he has it. So much at his finger tips, connections galore. Yet at the end of the day, if you can't get out of bed, what good does any of it do you. I see both sides of this regarding people's opinion of Rob. I'm still confused as to why Rob would mention law school, was it an opportune time for prevarication. Surely he was being facetious


----------



## Gaby87

iluvmybags said:


> Ever hear the saying, "Money can't buy happiness"?




Exactly.

Plus he said himself that he doesn't believe in therapy or counseling. He thinks that he just needs to work out, which he does, but you can't out-exercise a bad diet. He seems to have a food addiction and there are always deeper issues than just food.

I really feel for him and speak from
personal experience. It's more than just willpower, and having money to buy the healthiest food/chef/best trainer. Hopefully he will get some help sooner rather than later.


----------



## dr.pepper

Gaby87 said:


> Plus he said himself that he doesn't believe in therapy or counseling.




Wow, did he really say this? Post-gaining all his weight? 

I think we've identified the issue. You do not need to be clinically depressed to benefit from therapy. It seems like his ego gets in the way of him growing the eff up. He needs to seek help and pull it together before he spirals further.


----------



## DesigningStyle

I just don't buy the weight being a problem for him.  Society just doesn't put the pressure on them to have body issues due to weight and being a certain size.


----------



## limom

DesigningStyle said:


> I just don't buy the weight being a problem for him.  Society just doesn't put the pressure on them to have body issues due to weight and being a certain size.



By them, do you mean men?


----------



## jclaybo

Gaby87 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Plus he said himself that he doesn't believe in therapy or counseling. He thinks that he just needs to work out, which he does, but you can't out-exercise a bad diet. He seems to have a food addiction and there are always deeper issues than just food.
> 
> I really feel for him and speak from
> personal experience. It's more than just willpower, and having money to buy the healthiest food/chef/best trainer. Hopefully he will get some help sooner rather than later.


I agree so much with this! I have always battled weight issues and I worked out, but it wasnt until recently and I started working out with a trainer and started understanding how excessive eating is mental. I really hope Rob gets some kind of help, not to sound funny but Richard Simmons may have to intervene, he's good at really taking the physical and mental aspects of healthy living 
And yes it doesnt matter if you're a man or woman people have self esteem issues and for goodness sakes look at his family they are all fit and active and thin and he has to see himself in the mirror and he doesnt look like that-I understand Rob completely and I wouldnt expect anyone who has always been thin their whole life to understand


----------



## DesigningStyle

limom said:


> By them, do you mean men?



Yes, that is what I meant.  I just have never heard of a man acting this way about weight.


----------



## DesigningStyle

I would really like for a man to chime in and tell us that he can relate to this.  I just don't think there are men out there that can.  Where is Charles!


----------



## limom

DesigningStyle said:


> Yes, that is what I meant.  I just have never heard of a man acting this way about weight.



I used to think the same way until a close friend's son became overweight. He is devastated much like Rob.
I also struggle with weight issues and I totally get where he is going thru.


----------



## DesigningStyle

limom said:


> I used to think the same way until a close friend's son became overweight. He is devastated much like Rob.
> I also struggle with weight issues and I totally get where he is going thru.



I am guessing it is the new generation of men.  

As a women, I totally get it.


----------



## Christofle

Weight issues are just as real for men as for ladies. I used to be bullied all the time for being a bit blump and now I'm bullied for being too skinny you never win.


----------



## Swanky

I stand by my last post, Rob has to do whatever it takes, not his mom or sisters, all to easy to blame others. . . 


 *Rob Kardashian Vows to Dump the Plump After Wedding Meltdown*

 *         5/28/2014 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE





*Rob Kardashian* is determined to drop his considerable gut after fleeing *Kimye*'s wedding *in fat shame*  ... vowing to hit the gym EVERY DAY until he sees his toes again, Rob's trainer tells TMZ.

Celeb trainer *Gunnar Peterson* tells us ... Rob texted him when he arrived back from Italy, where he bailed on Kimye's wedding because *he felt too fat* to pose for family photographs.

Gunnar  says Rob's text was clear as crystal -- he wanted to hit the ground  running ... literally ... posting up workouts every day this week, and  continuing the intensity until the fat is gone.

As we reported,  Rob's gym regimen hit a lull before Kim's wedding -- he worked out just a  couple times a week -- but we're told Rob is now determined to get his  old body back.

Gunnar tells us ... he will show Rob no mercy --   he'll endure a full hour of high-intensity full body exercises, cardio,  resistance training ... the whole hog -- daily.

Gunnar tells us ... "Rob is locked and loaded" ... and NOT with cheeseburgers.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz331AqdzzR


----------



## Encore Hermes

"So Gunnar tells us"

So Gunnar calls TMZ?


----------



## ByeKitty

Good for him I guess... I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The famewhoring apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## rockhollow

and will E be there the film this - maybe his own spin-off?


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> and will E be there the film this - maybe his own spin-off?



Great....
Biggest loser?


----------



## sgj99

i'm going with the theory that he's rich and immature:  he doesn't work.  has he ever held a real job ("sock designer" doesn't count)?  he's the product of his affluent parents lifestyle and their lack of values.  not all of it is his fault, the main culprit is his fame-ho mother.  but at some point he needs to grow up, man up and leave the nest.


----------



## guccimamma

iluvmybags said:


> *Ever hear the saying, "Money can't buy happiness"?*



nope, never heard that.

he gets off the plane in a funk about his fatness, and his trainer is gunnar, not some dude selling $20 training sessions at 24hour fitness....if money/fame doesn't buy him access, then i don't know what it does.

i'd rather be fat and rich than fat and poor.


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> nope, never heard that.
> 
> he gets off the plane in a funk about his fatness, and his trainer is gunnar, not some dude selling $20 training sessions at 24hour fitness....if money/fame doesn't buy him access, then i don't know what it does.
> 
> i'd rather be fat and rich than fat and poor.



Meh. Misery is misery.


----------



## labelwhore04

limom said:


> Meh. Misery is misery.


Exactly.
When you're not happy with your life it doesnt matter how much money you have.


----------



## DesigningStyle

labelwhore04 said:


> Exactly.
> When you're not happy with your life it doesnt matter how much money you have.



Correct.  And it doesn't matter what size you are.  Lots of depressed thin people out there.


----------



## sparkle7

I would rather have less and be happy than rich and be miserable. BUT misery with access to best healthcare, trainers, nutritionist , money etc is not the same as being miserable and poor.


----------



## Alexenjie

I think it is great that Rob has got a trainer and is working to lose weight. But I still think he will need to get to the bottom of why he gained all that weight so that he doesn't spend his life going back and forth between fat and thin. It's hard to lose weight and keep it off. A very small percentage of people are successful with long term weight loss. Losing weight ends up being easier then keeping the pounds off. Ask anyone who has gained and lost weight  (myself included) many times.


----------



## Bentley1

sparkle7 said:


> I would rather have less and be happy than rich and be miserable. BUT misery with access to best healthcare, trainers, nutritionist , money etc is not the same as being miserable and poor.




Exactly. Money makes a ton of difference. Being overweight/unhealthy when you are struggling financially on top of it has to be extremely difficult. Rob has
The best of everything at his fingertips. Very different from the common obese guy who can barely afford a gym membership.


----------



## New-New

guccimamma said:


> nope, never heard that.
> 
> he gets off the plane in a funk about his fatness, and his trainer is gunnar, not some dude selling $20 training sessions at 24hour fitness....if money/fame doesn't buy him access, then i don't know what it does.
> 
> *i'd rather be fat and rich than fat and poor*.



yas gawd


----------



## CeeJay

Alexenjie said:


> I think it is great that Rob has got a trainer and is working to lose weight. But I still think he will need to get to the bottom of why he gained all that weight so that he doesn't spend his life going back and forth between fat and thin. It's hard to lose weight and keep it off. A very small percentage of people are successful with long term weight loss. Losing weight ends up being easier then keeping the pounds off. Ask anyone who has gained and lost weight  (myself included) many times.



+100!!  So true, once I got the mindset to lose, I would have no problem with the weight loss .. it's the "maintenance" that is killer.  Bottom line, the only successful weight loss/maintenance regimen is one of smaller portions and daily exercise.  My mother-in-law (IMO) had the best system in that she never denied herself anything, but would only have a small amount and would only snack if very hungry and then only on 'healthy' snacks. 

I agree though, that Rob needs to get to the root of the problem .. weight loss alone does not a happy person make.


----------



## CobaltBlu

New-New said:


> yas gawd



Where on earth have you been???


----------



## chowlover2

New New has either been on his honeymoon, or holed up with Jay & Bey discussing Solange strategy!


----------



## New-New

CobaltBlu said:


> Where on earth have you been???



School. I'm tryna actually graduate. And planning a wedding. And all of that. And tumblr. Tumblr has taken over a large part of my social media life.


----------



## sgj99

sparkle7 said:


> I would rather have less and be happy than rich and be miserable. BUT misery with access to best healthcare, trainers, nutritionist , money etc is not the same as being miserable and poor.


 


Bentley1 said:


> Exactly. Money makes a ton of difference. Being overweight/unhealthy when you are struggling financially on top of it has to be extremely difficult. Rob has
> The best of everything at his fingertips. Very different from the common obese guy who can barely afford a gym membership.


 
this is so true.


----------



## mrsinsyder

DesigningStyle said:


> Correct.  And it doesn't matter what size you are.  Lots of depressed thin people out there.


The whole family is a good example of this. If they ever had any bit of acceptance or happiness with themselves, they wouldn't keep mutilating their faces and bodies like they do.


----------



## limom

New-New said:


> School.* I'm tryna actually graduate*. And planning a wedding. And all of that. And tumblr. Tumblr has taken over a large part of my social media life.



Congratulation.


----------



## JessicaGn

I want to be optimistic and I hope this works but hasn't he been working with Gunnar for a long time? Or did I read wrong before?


----------



## poopsie

mrsinsyder said:


> The whole family is a good example of this. If they ever had any bit of acceptance or happiness with themselves, they wouldn't keep mutilating their faces and bodies like they do.




This!

And what the knife can't fix Photoshop will


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

mrsinsyder said:


> The whole family is a good example of this. If they ever had any bit of acceptance or happiness with themselves, they wouldn't keep mutilating their faces and bodies like they do.



You got that right


----------



## chowlover2

+2!


----------



## sally.m

Rob training ever day? Yeah, ill believe it when i see it. 

I like him and i feel sorry for him living in the shadow of his sisters but give them fame hungry girls credit, the make it happen. 

The only one who will help Rob is himself. I hope he does it, he was a good looking and confident lad before the weight gain.


----------



## Swanky

*Rob Kardashian Nearly Runs Over photographers Leaving the Gym*

 *        49 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *


VIDEO AT LINK
*Rob Kardashian* plowed his SUV through a crowd of aggressive paparazzi -- none of whom work for TMZ -- as he exited an L.A. gym Thursday ... and you could clearly hear his car make contact with at least one of the shooters.

The situation was a mess from the beginning -- the photogs were gathered right in front of the exit driveway and forced Rob to make a decision ... stop and be shot ... or GO. GO. GO. 

He went with Option 2. 

The photogs refused to move at first, playing a game of chicken with the SUV -- only getting out of the way when it was clear Rob had no intentions of slowing down.  Still, they hammered Rob with questions about *Kim*'s wedding and his weight issues. 

Eventually, Rob made it through the swarm and drove off without saying a word. So far, we haven't heard of anyone complaining of injuries.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz33CqUvTE0


----------



## Mimi2000

With all the money the K Klan has, why can't they pull it all together and build Rob a gym he can exercise in private with Gunnar? I smell a new story line for their show.


----------



## Gaby87

Mimi2000 said:


> With all the money the K Klan has, why can't they pull it all together and build Rob a gym he can exercise in private with Gunnar? I smell a new story line for their show.




I don't know about you but being at the gym motivates me to workout harder/longer. I have a stationary bike, elliptical and weights at home but I work out much better at the gym. I rather go to the gym then work out at home. Now, does anybody want an elliptical in the nyc area? Lol


----------



## pixiejenna

Mimi2000 said:


> With all the money the K Klan has, why can't they pull it all together and build Rob a gym he can exercise in private with Gunnar? I smell a new story line for their show.



Because how can they tip off the paps  to take his pics and make money off of them if he works out at home?


----------



## Mimi2000

Gaby87 said:


> I don't know about you but being at the gym motivates me to workout harder/longer. I have a stationary bike, elliptical and weights at home but I work out much better at the gym. I rather go to the gym then work out at home. Now, does anybody want an elliptical in the nyc area? Lol




Unlike Rob, you don't get a bunch of paps taking photos of you after your gym work out. It seems that he is very sensitive about getting his photos taken while he is fat if the stories of why he did not attend Kimye's wedding is to be believed. It's just plain cruel making him go through that. Then again, it could be a new story line for their reality show.


----------



## Swanky

It;s not cruel to expect your sibling to be at your wedding and in pics IMO.  How many people have overweight siblings?  Position yourself in the back, or lose the weight if it's affecting your happiness.  I'm not blaming his mess on his sisters/mom, he's a few years from 30 for pete's sake.
Like I posted earlier - get it together Rob!


----------



## Pia Ismea

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It;s not cruel to expect your sibling to be at your wedding and in pics IMO.  How many people have overweight siblings?  Position yourself in the back, or lose the weight if it's affecting your happiness.  I'm not blaming his mess on his sisters/mom, he's a few years from 30 for pete's sake.
> Like I posted earlier - get it together Rob!




I have to agree with this. I was overweight after my third child, it was awful not being able to wear cute clothing. It was my fault, and I had to get it together and lose the weight on my own. No one could have made me lose it but myself. For me, I had to get my mind set to lose the weight...unless someone pays you big bucks you have to get a mindset...I'm talking over 20 lbs....


----------



## Starlett309

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It;s not cruel to expect your sibling to be at your wedding and in pics IMO.  How many people have overweight siblings?  Position yourself in the back, or lose the weight if it's affecting your happiness.  I'm not blaming his mess on his sisters/mom, he's a few years from 30 for pete's sake.
> Like I posted earlier - get it together Rob!


I totally agree! I wish I had access to the home gym, personal trainer, dietician, personal chef etc that he does. There is NO excuse except pure laziness IMO! It's pathetic.


----------



## Tarhls

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It;s not cruel to expect your sibling to be at your wedding and in pics IMO.  How many people have overweight siblings?  Position yourself in the back, or lose the weight if it's affecting your happiness.  I'm not blaming his mess on his sisters/mom, he's a few years from 30 for pete's sake.
> Like I posted earlier - get it together Rob!




Good post swanky.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Weight loss is 80% regardless. And like you ladies have said he has access to the best of everything.


----------



## Mimi2000

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It;s not cruel to expect your sibling to be at your wedding and in pics IMO.  How many people have overweight siblings?  Position yourself in the back, or lose the weight if it's affecting your happiness.  I'm not blaming his mess on his sisters/mom, he's a few years from 30 for pete's sake.
> Like I posted earlier - get it together Rob!



I meant cruel that he has to have a walk of shame for the paps after working out at the gym not about the Kimye wedding situation. :giggles:


----------



## cojordan

Pia Ismea said:


> I have to agree with this. I was overweight after my third child, it was awful not being able to wear cute clothing. It was my fault, and I had to get it together and lose the weight on my own. No one could have made me lose it but myself. For me, I had to get my mind set to lose the weight...unless someone pays you big bucks you have to get a mindset...I'm talking over 20 lbs....



I agree it is all within yourself. Never been through a weight problem but other things in my life and you have to find the strength within. Whether you are poor or not or can afford the best if you don't have the determination it won't happen. Isn't he 26? With or without his family he is an adult been through college and he will have to find his own way to what makes him happy.


----------



## JessicaGn

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It;s not cruel to expect your sibling to be at your wedding and in pics IMO.  How many people have overweight siblings?  Position yourself in the back, or lose the weight if it's affecting your happiness.  I'm not blaming his mess on his sisters/mom, he's a few years from 30 for pete's sake.
> Like I posted earlier - get it together Rob!



I think this sums it all up nicely.


----------



## grazia

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It;s not cruel to expect your sibling to be at your wedding and in pics IMO.  How many people have overweight siblings?  Position yourself in the back, or lose the weight if it's affecting your happiness.  I'm not blaming his mess on his sisters/mom, he's a few years from 30 for pete's sake.
> Like I posted earlier - get it together Rob!



Exactly my point.


----------



## bag-mania

I could understand being upset by his not attending the wedding, but why was it a big deal that he be in the photos? Everyone knows he is super sensitive about his weight. Couldn't they cut him some slack and excuse him from the official photo shoot? Seems like his family could show that much compassion, even the Kardashians.


----------



## Didi Boston

Why is it so hard to be in photos?  He's fat not deformed.   Whats so hard about smiling and taking a few pics.  Honestly nobody is even going to be looking at him.  Typical Rob whining because he doesn't feel up to par with everyone in the family yet he does nothing to improve himself.   He had a tantrum and left.  My patience would have worn thin with him a long time ago.


----------



## KatherineO

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It;s not cruel to expect your sibling to be at your wedding and in pics IMO.  How many people have overweight siblings?  Position yourself in the back, or lose the weight if it's affecting your happiness.  I'm not blaming his mess on his sisters/mom, he's a few years from 30 for pete's sake.
> Like I posted earlier - get it together Rob!




&#128077;&#128077; yes! 
If he's unhappy the only person who can change that is him. We all make choices, from the moment we wake up until the time we go to bed. You have a choice every single day & the only person responsible for the outcome of their happiness are themselves.


----------



## pixiejenna

Please they could have easily worked around his weigh gain in family pics. They could have either placed him behind others so its only a head shot of him. Or they could have just relied on old faithful and photoshoped him a skinny like they do with the girls that they do in every picture ever. I mean are they really going to worry about the photoshop budget for "the wedding of the century"?!?


----------



## Swanky

TBH, we have no real idea why he left and was upset.  It's all rumor.


----------



## Swanky

*Still a mummy's boy! Robert Kardashian stops following everyone on Twitter... except for Kris Jenner and sister Kylie*

 He seemed to be trying to send a message by unfollowing everyone on his Twitter account.
But  Rob Kardashian proved he is still a mummy's boy by making mother Kris  Jenner one of only two people he decided not to give the chop.
And  he underlined where his family loyalties lie by making little sister  Kyle the only other person he is taking an interest in on the social  media website.







Socking it to them: Rob Kardashian has stopped following everyone on Twitter except for mum Kris and sister Kylie Jenner

 The  reality personality will have surely annoyed his more famous sisters  Kim, Khloe and Kourtney by deciding against keeping tabs on their status  updates.
However  given he was the one who gave them the chop in the first place, the  former Dancing With The Stars finalist is unlikely to care.
He  is said to be at loggerheads at the moment with Khloe, who is dead set  against him resuming a relationship with her estranged husband Lamar  Odom, who he is said to have turned to for help with personal problems.
A source told the Hollywood Gossip:  'She wasn&#8217;t threatening Rob or anything like that, but she made it  clear that she doesn&#8217;t approve of him being in constant contact with  Lamar.'
                         Archive: Rob Kardashian looks overweight at airport with Kris










Mummy's boy: Rob was smart enough to avoid the wrath of momager Kris by snubbing her on the website

Rob's  bold Twitter move comes after the sock designer missed his sister Kim's  wedding to Kanye West because he reportedly felt too self-conscious  about his size to appear in photographs.
Despite  initially joining the family in Paris, he appeared to change his mind  and flew back to Los Angeles on the day of the wedding in Florence.
He's now had enough of being overweight and is determined to get back into shape.
Celebrity  trainer Gunnar Peterson revealed he had received a text message from  the rotund reality favourite when he returned to Los Angeles from  Florence, Italy, and is determined to 'hit the ground running' with a  new fitness regime and wants to work out every day until he feels slim  again.
Rob  previously lapsed his workouts and visited the gym just a few times  before flying out to Europe, but is now determined to get into a regular  routine.






Sister act: Kim, Khloe and Kourtney may have been snubbed but he is still following youngest sibling Kylie


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-Kris-Jenner-sister-Kylie.html#ixzz33aITt0RT 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## michie

One outcast following another...


----------



## Bentley1

michie said:


> One outcast following another...




Lol. So true


----------



## JessicaGn

The media is catching on now, but he has been exhibiting this strange unfollow/follow, delete, etc behavior for a long time. I had to stop following him because it started to annoy me on Instagram.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Twitter is so trivial. And I want to have a hamburger with Rob. :snack:


----------



## pixiejenna

Of course rob isn't going to u follow PMK if he did that you know she'd cut him off and who will pay his bills then?


----------



## Bentley1

Rob is exhibiting the symptoms of someone with Bipolar Disorder. 

His mental health issues are more complicated than just depression. I believe there is some comorbidity going on there. (Not to make light of depression as a singular disorder).


----------



## Ladybug09

Yep I agree twitter is super trivial. I agree that Rob is going through some major issues.


----------



## Swanky

*Rob Kardashian 'smoking weed and taking heavy drugs including  prescription painkillers, anti-anxiety medication and Sizzurp,' report  claims  
*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...edication-Sizzurp-report-claims.html#commentsHe has piled on the pounds in recent months and even Rob Kardashian's mother Kris Jenner has admitted he is 'struggling'. 

But a shocking new report claims his troubles are worse than was feared with a friend telling In Touch Weeklythat  Rob has been self-medicating with strong prescription painkillers,  doing heavy drugs and taking Sizzurp, a combination of  prescription-strength cough syrup and  sugary soda. 

Rob  left France abruptly before his sister Kim's wedding to Kanye West last  month and the pal told the publication he spent the weeks leading up to  the nuptials at his Sherman Oaks condo 'doing heavy drugs'. 

'He&#8217;d just lie around his place smoking weed, doing drugs, watching movies and eating. He said he "needed" the pills.'







Troubled: A friend has claimed to In Touch  magazine that Rob Kardashian is currently smoking weed and taking a  combination of prescription drugs and Sizzurp

 The pal alleges Rob has been taking painkillers 'Norco and Percocet, as well as the anti-anxiety drug Xanax'.
And  as if that wasn't bad enough, the friend also claims Rob has been  drinking Sizzurp, which has been known to cause seizures and even  death. 
It  was claimed that Rob - whose sock line Arthur George includes a design  featuring a cannabis leaf - fled France before Kim's wedding after a  huge bust up with her. 

                           Archive: Rob Kardashian looks overweight at airport with Kris














Then and now: Rob's weight has ballooned in  recent times and he [L in 2011, R last month] has begun to pull away  from the spotlight and his family's reality TV show which made him  famous 

He  is also said to have been upset that he had not lost weight for the  wedding and was embarrassed about how he would look in the pictures. 

However, the source told In Touch: 'The reason he left Kim&#8217;s wedding wasn&#8217;t just that he was embarrassed to pose in photos. 

'He only knows how to party to excess. He is so depressed and needs help.'






Not the best person to turn to: Rob  recently reached out to his sister Khloe's estranged husband Lamar Odom,  who was alleged to have cheated on her and taken drugs last year

This  report about Rob's alleged drug taking comes after MailOnline revealed  Rob recently reached out to his sister Khloe's estranged husband Lamar  Odom.
Lamar  and Khloe split last year after four years of marriage amid claims he  was cheating on her and taking drugs including crack cocaine so no doubt  Rob's family will be unhappy if he starts spending time with the  troubled basksetball star. 

'Rob really misses Lamar; he was like a big brother to him,' a source told MailOnline. 

The  insider added: ''Lamar really helped Rob with his problems when it came  to wanting to lose weight, and they've never lost touch.'





 Designer: Rob Kardashian designed these Arthur  George socks with Cannabis leaves on them and was spotted proudly  wearing them while out and about in LA last year 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tion-Sizzurp-report-claims.html#ixzz34LPymBBV


----------



## bag-mania

^Rob is a mess, but I have to admit I kind of like his pot socks.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Bentley1 said:


> Rob is exhibiting the symptoms of someone with Bipolar Disorder.
> 
> His mental health issues are more complicated than just depression. I believe there is some comorbidity going on there. (Not to make light of depression as a singular disorder).





Ladybug09 said:


> Yep I agree twitter is super trivial. I agree that Rob is going through some major issues.



Yes probably so... and being raised amongst a mother and sisters who are self absorbed probably contributed to it. Lamar is probably the only person who has really been there for him. It must be tough in a family full of phonies who are always "on" for the camera.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Leaving the gym today . Loading pics












Daily mail credit all

Radar claimed that the youngest child of late attorney Robert Kardashian has not spoken to Kim - who was spotted stepping out in New York City with a black leather biker jacket on - in one month.
The last time he was in contact with the Vogue cover girl was when he 'abruptly left Kimye&#8217;s wedding festivities without attending the ceremony,' the site reported. He left after a big argument, it was claimed.
He has 'no reason to talk to Kim,' a source told Radar. 'They haven&#8217;t been on good terms for a very long time.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...efuses-return-Khloes-calls.html#ixzz35gfkbB2L


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Encore Hermes said:


> Leaving the gym today . Loading pics
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/25/article-2669728-1F201F2B00000578-892_634x991.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/25/article-2669728-1F201DD100000578-439_634x814.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/25/article-2669728-1F201F3B00000578-304_306x565.jpg
> Daily mail credit all
> 
> Radar claimed that the youngest child of late attorney Robert Kardashian has not spoken to Kim - who was spotted stepping out in New York City with a black leather biker jacket on - in one month.
> The last time he was in contact with the Vogue cover girl was when he 'abruptly left Kimyes wedding festivities without attending the ceremony,' the site reported. He left after a big argument, it was claimed.
> He has 'no reason to talk to Kim,' a source told Radar. 'They havent been on good terms for a very long time.'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...efuses-return-Khloes-calls.html#ixzz35gfkbB2L



Dare I say he looks a tad smaller?


----------



## Jayne1

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Dare I say he looks a tad smaller?


I thought so.

I also hope he 's the one to write a tell all.


----------



## nori west

Color me cynical. The only reason the "unhealthy Rob walking in the garage" story was printed in the Daily Mail (and, elsewhere I suppose ), was to deflect attention from Kim's current PR crisis.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Poor Rob .. this entire situation makes me sad.


----------



## PurseNut911

nori west said:


> Color me cynical. The only reason the "unhealthy Rob walking in the garage" story was printed in the Daily Mail (and, elsewhere I suppose ), was to deflect attention from Kim's current PR crisis.




Hmmm...good one. That could very well be the case. Wouldn't put it past PMK for this deflection.


----------



## Bentley1

He doesn't look smaller to me.  His face, especially, looks even worse than in the airport photos.


----------



## nori west

:worthy:





PurseNut911 said:


> Hmmm...good one. That could very well be the case. Wouldn't put it past PMK for this deflection.



I am adding deflection to my vocabulary. Gold.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What's the current PR disaster? I missed it. I'm still shocked to see how big Rob has gotten.


----------



## arnott

Encore Hermes said:


> Leaving the gym today . Loading pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail credit all
> 
> Radar claimed that the youngest child of late attorney Robert Kardashian has not spoken to Kim - who was spotted stepping out in New York City with a black leather biker jacket on - in one month.
> The last time he was in contact with the Vogue cover girl was when he 'abruptly left Kimyes wedding festivities without attending the ceremony,' the site reported. He left after a big argument, it was claimed.
> He has 'no reason to talk to Kim,' a source told Radar. 'They havent been on good terms for a very long time.'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...efuses-return-Khloes-calls.html#ixzz35gfkbB2L



That doesn't even look like him facially.


----------



## nori west

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What's the current PR disaster? I missed it.  I'm still shocked to see how big Rob has gotten.




Kim took "Nori" to the airport. Nori turned out to be a folded towel in a baby seat. Kim proceeded to carry the folded towel through the airport. Kim also made sure to tell the surrounding paparazzo that the "folded towel/baby" was sleeping.


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> He doesn't look smaller to me.  His face, especially, looks even worse than in the airport photos.


Ditto. He kind of looks bigger to me.


----------



## pixiejenna

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What's the current PR disaster? I missed it. I'm still shocked to see how big Rob has gotten.



They have another pr disaster this week as well with kimbo. She issued a statement stating that shes no longer going to support the boycott of a local hotel because she thinks its unfair to the employees to be punished because of the owner. The owner is the sultan of brunei and  the boycott against the hotel is because the sultan is very vocal about not supporting the lbgt community and openly violent towards them.  Kind of ironic because if she was in his country she would have been severely punished for having a kid out of wedlock. She was going to have her bridal shower there but changed the venue because of the boycott. So basically she's trying to look like a activist and threw out a few celeb names.  She totally supports the lbgt community herself you know unless it interrupts where she can go for lunch cause you know her life is hard ya'll.

I hate to say it but this story coming out during kimbos pr disasters definitely reek of pmk trying to take the focus off of kimbo. While I wouldn't be surprised if they were true rob & kim always seem to be on edge with one another.  It's just too convenient that this story came out now. I feel bad for rob having to play in thir web of lies when he himself is going through real problems not some phony bs like kim is.


----------



## nooch

Bentley1 said:


> Rob is exhibiting the symptoms of someone with Bipolar Disorder.



Bold statement imo


----------



## Bentley1

nooch said:


> Bold statement imo



You're right, it definitely is.  I obviously can't diagnose him based on behavior patterns I see displayed in a few photos, heresay & such, nor would it be ethical to do so. It's just a very simple, raw observation on my part based on the little info that I am (or think I am) privy to.


----------



## Ladybug09

Bentley1 said:


> He doesn't look smaller to me.  His face, especially, looks even worse than in the airport photos.



Yup, bigger.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Rob Kardashian
Deep into Sizzurp and Weed
Family Pushing for Rehab
6/26/2014 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF
*EXCLUSIVE*
Rob Kardashian's family wants Rob to get help for what they say is a very bad drug problem ... sources directly connected with the family tell TMZ.

Our sources say the family is well aware of what has been going on with Rob, depicted by these photos during a drug-fueled party a few days ago.

You can see Rob holding a double cup ... the container of choice for Sizzurp.  The cup on the table actually has the words, "Codeine Boys" emblazoned on it.  He's also seen smoking weed.



We're told the Kardashians have been calling rehab facilities, but Rob refuses to go.  They feel desperate because they don't know what to do and hope pictures like these may change Rob's mind.

The Kardashians have stepped up before ... attempting an intervention for Lamar Odom's drug problem.








Tmz credit



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/06/26/rob-k...g-weed-pics-rehab-drug-problem/#ixzz35kTPuD00


----------



## redney

PMK throws her own son under the bus to divert attention from the Kash Kow's latest PR blunder, carseat gate. 

Next up, stories about the next generation of do - nothings, the Jenner sisters.


----------



## Tivo

Give me a break! Who in Hollywood doesn't smoke weed? It's legal in many states. Try again Kris. Why don't we talk about Khloes coke problem?


----------



## limom

Tivo said:


> Give me a break! Who in Hollywood doesn't smoke weed? It's legal in many states. Try again Kris. Why don't we talk about Khloes coke problem?



How about talking about herself for a change?


----------



## berrydiva

Weed makes people fat now?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Weed makes people fat now?!



Weed gives some people the munchies and sizzurp contains lots of sugar. So those two combined without much physical activity, could make you gain weight. 

I just guessing here...


----------



## September24

what is sizzurp?


----------



## bag-mania

^A drink made of cough syrup (codeine) and soda.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Weed gives some people the munchies and sizzurp contains lots of sugar. So those two combined without much physical activity, could make you gain weight.
> 
> I just guessing here...


Beiber allegedly had a sizzurp addiction and he has no body fat.  Or very little. 

I'm still surprised his mother didn't march him straight into the doctors office for pills or stomach stapling surgery.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> Beiber allegedly had a sizzurp addiction and he has no body fat.  Or very little.
> 
> I'm still surprised his mother didn't march him straight into the doctors office for pills or stomach stapling surgery.



Key words in my previous post 'COULD make you gain weight'. Everybody isn't the same.


----------



## B. Jara

DC-Cutie said:


> Key words in my previous post 'COULD make you gain weight'. Everybody isn't the same.




Although pretty much a guaranteed method to rot one's teeth. Blech.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Key words in my previous post 'COULD make you gain weight'. Everybody isn't the same.



I know, I'm just curious why the weight gain, considering he was so fit before.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rumours of his drug use have swirled for months.

And now Rob Kardashian has reignited concerns for his well-being after he was pictured hanging out with friends 'smoking marijuana' and surrounded by what appears to be cups containing Sizzurp, a combination of codeine-packed cough syrup and soda.

In the pictures, taken a few days ago, the 27-year-old can be seen exhaling smoke and passing what appeared to be a suspicions-looking cigarette to a friend.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-contacts-rehab-facilities.html#ixzz35lgONbtw


----------



## Encore Hermes

I wonder how this will impact his business with NM.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

PMK was all up in that condo taking those picks.


----------



## Encore Hermes

talldrnkofwater said:


> *PMK was all up in that condo taking those picks.*



Splash news imo is their go to pap and then sent right to TMZ. He must have known that pic of the close up was being taken.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Encore Hermes said:


> Splash news imo is their go to pap and then sent right to TMZ. He must have known that pic of the close up was being taken.



Damn, I'm slipping I didn't even look at the photo credit.  This is going to be a story line.  I wonder if she had to give him anything.


----------



## labelwhore04

Rehab for weed? Oh ok

Sizzurp on the other hand is pretty dangerous, he should cut that sh*t out.


----------



## Swanky

Looks like a cell phone pic IMO.  Anyways, rehab for weed could be necessary if you're compulsive about smoking it and if it's not enough so you also do sizzurp among other drugs.  If you have any mental issues weed can certainly be an issue.  
Ron's a chunkamunk because he eats way too much, lol!


----------



## Bentley1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Looks like a cell phone pic IMO.  Anyways, rehab for weed could be necessary if you're compulsive about smoking it and if it's not enough so you also do sizzurp among other drugs.  If you have any mental issues weed can certainly be an issue.
> *Ron's* a chunkamunk because he eats way too much, lol!



Lol at "Ron." 

Yes, I'm easily amused.


----------



## New-New

Yall need to let my baby Rob live. Poor thing.


----------



## Chanel522

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Looks like a cell phone pic IMO.  Anyways, rehab for weed could be necessary if you're compulsive about smoking it and if it's not enough so you also do sizzurp among other drugs.  If you have any mental issues weed can certainly be an issue.
> Ron's a chunkamunk because he eats way too much, lol!




I agree w all of this.  Ppl who think marijuana isn't a real drug always make me shake my head.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Designed_One said:


> Lol I didn't actually. I got a message to say my post had been modified, *I guess the mods are trying to make me look like an idiot*.



that was an accident.


----------



## Swanky

Bentley1 said:


> Lol at "Ron."
> 
> Yes, I'm easily amused.



Lmao! iPhone fail! My friends DH's name is always "corrected" to Rib :lolots:


----------



## dr.pepper

He doesn't look that heavy in these pics?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Still giving this famewhore the BOTD and feeling sorry for him? Ok. He is a Kardashian. Everything is done for attention. Even alleged addictions.


----------



## Swanky

He's a mess, I wouldn't assume he's not medicated. . . .


----------



## B. Jara

Encore Hermes said:


> Splash news imo is their go to pap and then sent right to TMZ. He must have known that pic of the close up was being taken.




If this is going to be a story line, I wonder how many young and impressionable viewers are going to want to try this once they see it? Although I am sure it's fairly well known way to get high, I had never heard of it before now. I'm sure posting it on national television will spark some curiosity. 

Way to go, PMK, hope your need to up viewership at such a potential cost to others is worth it. &#128545; smdh


----------



## B. Jara

Chanel522 said:


> I agree w all of this.  Ppl who think marijuana isn't a real drug always make me shake my head.




+1

I've seen happen it first hand. Smoke weed throughout the day cuz it's not addicting? Yea, OK.  

Anything that is used in order to escape emotions/feelings/life in general has the potential for abuse and addiction. It doesn't even have to be a drug - and in some instances absolutely requires professional help to end the cycle.


----------



## Designed_One

CobaltBlu said:


> that was an accident.


 
Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Designed_One

labelwhore04 said:


> Rehab for weed? Oh ok
> 
> Sizzurp on the other hand is pretty dangerous, he should cut that sh*t out.


 
What's wrong with going to rehab for weed?

Weed is incredibly dangerous. I know someone who's just recently gone into rehab as a result of his dependence on weed. The weed caused him to experience a few psychosis (Cant spell!) episodes. He is currently in rehab.

I know other stories as well but I guess weed hads been glamourised as some harmless drug.


----------



## labelwhore04

Designed_One said:


> What's wrong with going to rehab for weed?
> 
> Weed is incredibly dangerous. I know someone who's just recently gone into rehab as a result of his dependence on weed. The weed caused him to experience a few psychosis (Cant spell!) episodes. He is currently in rehab.
> 
> I know other stories as well but I guess weed hads been glamourised as some harmless drug.



Weed causing psychosis? I've never heard of that. He probably had an underlying mental disorder already. Weed is not dangerous lol. I know a LOT of people who smoke and the worst that has happened is someone passing out. If weed was 'incredibly dangerous' they would not prescribe it to cancer patients. Weed is not physically addictive nor can you overdose on it. There will always be the odd person that has some horrific experience but It IS generally harmless.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Designed_One said:


> Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## limom

labelwhore04 said:


> Weed causing psychosis? I've never heard of that. He probably had an underlying mental disorder already. Weed is not dangerous lol. I know a LOT of people who smoke and the worst that has happened is someone passing out. If weed was 'incredibly dangerous' they would not prescribe it to cancer patients. Weed is not physically addictive nor can you overdose on it. There will always be the odd person that has some horrific experience but It IS generally harmless.



Unfortunately, with the new strands, weed does cause psychosis and other brain damages.
At one point, Alcohol was also considered harmless and yet we all know someone who died because of its effect.
I tend to believe that weed is addictive as well.


----------



## chinkee21

Tivo said:


> Give me a break! Who in Hollywood doesn't smoke weed? It's legal in many states. Try again Kris. Why don't we talk about Khloes coke problem?



Sorry, late in the game here, Khloe has a coke problem? And she left Lamar cuz he was using drugs? ...? I'm confused here, lol


----------



## Designed_One

labelwhore04 said:


> Weed causing psychosis? I've never heard of that. He probably had an underlying mental disorder already. Weed is not dangerous lol. I know a LOT of people who smoke and the worst that has happened is someone passing out. If weed was 'incredibly dangerous' they would not prescribe it to cancer patients. Weed is not physically addictive nor can you overdose on it. There will always be the odd person that has some horrific experience but It IS generally harmless.


 
Are you in the medical field? Just curious at to why you say its harmless? 

The person I know has no diagnosed mental conditions nor do the team of doctors working with him think that is part of the issue at all.

I can appreciated that when administrated correctly weed can provide benefits. Cocaine is also prescribed by doctors for pain relief for terminally ill cancer patients - is cocaine then also harmless?

There is no addictive properities in weed yes, the addiction is physcological. 

I have more horror stories I can share about weed and its effect on people I have known including the person who thought he was a normal functioning person who literally smoked weed everyday - you don't want to know what happened to him as a result. 

Sorry this is probably off topic.


----------



## ByeKitty

I do think weed is relatively harmless physically, when used in moderation... The problem is, some people feel like they "need" it to stay calm and smoke it for breakfast and throughout the day (I have 2 friends who spiraled into this). That makes a person so unproductive. It's so easy to procrastinate when you're high on weed. For my two friends, their dissatisfaction has made them depressed. Imagine being 25 and never having done anything exciting for yourself, nothing to get some pride and confidence from.


----------



## berrydiva

What I found shocking after awhile was just how many people I know that smoke weed especially those I would've never suspected. And, the majority of them are extremely corporate, many execs, or very professional folks. Of the couple folks I know who smoke weed and are unproductive in life, it's really not a matter of the weed but it's them...they would be unproductive people regardless because they have no focus and need a crutch /excuse for why they're not doing better in life.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Trying to do this from my iPad


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Actually, the coca leaf in its pure form has been used harmlessly for centuries. I'm no expert but my understanding is the problem with marijuana and cocaine is they are hard to get in pure form and, they are used without the right 'respect' for their properties.


----------



## CobaltBlu

mrsinsyder said:


> Trying to do this from my iPad



wait, what?


----------



## michie

mrsinsyder said:


> Trying to do this from my iPad



Is this PMK approved? LOL

Pics on the 4th, Rob or...you know the rest, hun.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Is this...what I think it is?


----------



## wildblood

He's gonna claim he was hacked


----------



## Ladybug09

He has a kid?


----------



## Bentley1

mrsinsyder said:


> Trying to do this from my iPad




Uh-oh. The kid in Florida has been claimed?!!?


----------



## limom

Dang! You go Rob!


----------



## Trixie3u

Did anybody hack his account or is he finally admitting he has a son?


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

A joke, apparently. ....


----------



## Trixie3u

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> A joke, apparently. ....


LMAO

I bet Kris  went nuts, lol , can't have an admission like that without sealing some kind of deal with People or Life&Style for the pictures.


----------



## mundodabolsa

PMK emails him with personal, important questions? 

CALL your son lady! 

(not that any of this actually is real.)


----------



## redney

He's not her favorite son anymore.


----------



## Encore Hermes

bored and wanted attention?


----------



## jclaybo

But that's not the 1st time he has tweeted about a "son" I think he does that to see what reaction he will get because I think he really does have a son.


----------



## limom

^^
Agreed. maybe when he comes clean, he can finally lose his weight permanently.


----------



## mrsinsyder

He is just as thirsty as the rest of his family.


----------



## AEGIS

the son could have been a storyline...i mean they sell sex....why would they hid a son?


----------



## limom

AEGIS said:


> the son could have been a storyline...i mean they sell sex....why would they hid a son?



As a last resort to save the show?


----------



## berrydiva

He needs medication and should leave that white stuff alone. Is everyone in Hollywood on coke?!


----------



## Bag*Snob

There is something mentally off about him if he jokes like that.  That is not normal.


----------



## chowlover2

berrydiva said:


> He needs medication and should leave that white stuff alone. Is everyone in Hollywood on coke?!




That's how they stay so thin...


----------



## michie

jclaybo said:


> But that's not the 1st time he has tweeted about a "son" I think he does that to see what reaction he will get because I think he really does have a son.



I was just thinking about the blind item about his son in Miami.


----------



## Nathalya

dumbass


----------



## mrsinsyder

michie said:


> I was just thinking about the blind item about his son in Miami.


I think he absolutely tweeted the truth, maybe out of anger at the fam or whatever, and is just shrugging it off now.


----------



## nooch

I hope that little boy doesn't have to read about how his existence is a joke when he grows up. 

Sorry Rob, I don't love you anymore!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Nathalya said:


> dumbass


Succinct and accurate.


----------



## bisousx

nooch said:


> I hope that little boy doesn't have to read about how his existence is a joke when he grows up.
> 
> Sorry Rob, I don't love you anymore!



That is exactly what I thought!!!! Sad.


----------



## labelwhore04

I would love for this family's dirtiest, darkest secrets to come out. They are definitely hiding some crazy stuff. I would not be surprised in the least if Rob has a kid, he was a huge manwhore in his prime. With all the girls he banged, he probably knocked up atleast one.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I don't get it... Big deal if he has a kid... Moving on now. Geez! It's not like he's some important figure in society. Why would PMK think this could be devastating for them?! This family is cray cray.


----------



## mrsinsyder

oo_let_me_see said:


> I don't get it... Big deal if he has a kid... Moving on now. Geez! It's not like he's some important figure in society. Why would PMK think this could be devastating for them?! This family is cray cray.


She just cares that she wasn't able to exploit it and that it probably wasn't orchestrated by her.


----------



## pixiejenna

oo_let_me_see said:


> I don't get it... Big deal if he has a kid... Moving on now. Geez! It's not like he's some important figure in society. Why would PMK think this could be devastating for them?! This family is cray cray.




The big deal is the K's went to great lengths to hide it, for a family that basically lives in front of the camera it can only make you wonder why they swept this one under the rug. Honestly I think rob just didn't want to take responsibility for his kid but after kourt having mason he probably started to regret it seeing his nephew grow up knowing thag he is missing all these moments in his kids life.


----------



## bag-mania

If there was a kid, he wouldn't be a secret. The mother would have filed a paternity suit to get some of that Kardashian money. I would expect no less of any woman who would sleep with Rob!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/28/rob-kardashian-resurfaces-with-rare-appearance-in-malibu/

Rob Kardashian leans over the balcony of a beach home while enjoying the beautiful day with friends on Sunday (July 27) in Malibu, Calif.

In the most recent episode of Keeping Up with the Kardashians, the 27-year-old reality stars family was on a trip to Thailand while he stayed home alone.

Its the worst feeling in the world when one of your kids isnt in a good place, mom Kris Jenner tearfully said about her son. You dont think its torture for me to be here in Thailand and have him at home?

I want to fix Rob and sometimes you just cant, she admitted. I have not not cried myself to sleep in so long that I dont even know what thats like.


----------



## labelwhore04

bag-mania said:


> If there was a kid, he wouldn't be a secret. The mother would have filed a paternity suit to get some of that Kardashian money. I would expect no less of any woman who would sleep with Rob!



She probably did get a lot of money, Kris probably paid her off to keep quiet.


----------



## saira1214

No sizzurp cup?


----------



## Encore Hermes

He's not going to do anything at Bruce's house except give the paps a photo op.


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/28/rob-kardashian-resurfaces-with-rare-appearance-in-malibu/
> 
> 
> 
> Rob Kardashian leans over the balcony of a beach home while enjoying the beautiful day with friends on Sunday (July 27) in Malibu, Calif.
> 
> 
> 
> In the most recent episode of Keeping Up with the Kardashians, the 27-year-old reality stars family was on a trip to Thailand while he stayed home alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Its the worst feeling in the world when one of your kids isnt in a good place, mom Kris Jenner tearfully said about her son. You dont think its torture for me to be here in Thailand and have him at home?
> 
> 
> 
> I want to fix Rob and sometimes you just cant, she admitted. I have not not cried myself to sleep in so long that I dont even know what thats like.





Kris should have been the soap opera star, not Kourt! " torture to be in Thailand " and " crying oneself to sleep ". What a load of KKrap!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/30/rob-kardashian-break-silence-on-adrienne-bailon-drama/

Rob Kardashian Breaks Silence on Adrienne Bailon Drama

Rob Kardashian has broken his silence on the drama surrounding his ex-girlfriend Adrienne Bailons recent statements about him and his family and he did it all with just one simple retweet.

The 27-year-old reality stars older sister Khloe Kardashian sent out some messages directed at Adrienne and then ended her tweets with FDB, which stands for Fk Dat Bch.

Rob retweeted that final tweet, but didnt make any further comment.

Here is what Adrienne originally said about Rob: Its common knowledge that he cheated on me. It always bothered me that people were like, Pero, why couldnt you forgive him? Why are women always the ones who have to forgive? If you cheated on a man, he would be like, Youre disgusting, and I want nothing to do with you. But women, were supposed to be like, He messed up. He made a mistake In my situation, it wasnt like, Oh my God! I made a mistake! He strategically planned things out so that he could cheat on me, and that to me was so disloyal.


----------



## pixiejenna

Fdb?!? What a mature reply to a strong women who didn't want to keep your sorry cheating a$$.


----------



## bisousx

Rob's a brat. Always has been, still is.


----------



## michie

Like clockwork, the big bad Garbage Pail Kid sister Khloe gets in on the action...FDB.


----------



## Staci_W

So Rob can tweet about Rita Ora being a cheater? That's ok? 

www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/gossip/rob-trashes-rita-ora-twitter-tirade-article-1.1213028


----------



## DC-Cutie

These kardashians can't take the truth. 

I try to feel for rob because he's going through some thangs, but he's making it real hard with that last tweet.


----------



## krissa

michie said:


> Like clockwork, the big bad Garbage Pail Kid sister Khloe gets in on the action...FDB.



Lol dying at the Garbage Pail reference!


----------



## CeeJay

Staci_W said:


> So Rob can tweet about Rita Ora being a cheater? That's ok?
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...hes-rita-ora-twitter-tirade-article-1.1213028



Difference? .. (from the male POV): 
>  Rita cheated ON HIM 
>  He cheated on Adrienne


----------



## Nathalya

Staci_W said:


> So Rob can tweet about Rita Ora being a cheater? That's ok?
> 
> www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/gossip/rob-trashes-rita-ora-twitter-tirade-article-1.1213028



Right!


----------



## knics33

michie said:


> Like clockwork, the big bad Garbage Pail Kid sister Khloe gets in on the action...FDB.



Lol!! 

These people should really learn to just keep their mouth shut... the Adrienne chick included.


----------



## Swanky

*Rob Kardashian Tweets About His 'Son' Again - Was He Hacked?! *






*Rob Kardashian* just tweeted that he is picking up his son from the airport, prompting us to wonder &#8211; was he hacked!?
&#8220;I&#8217;m about to go pick up my Son from the port and can&#8217;t wait to watch a great movie with him ,, Suggestions anyone ??? He&#8217;s 6&#8243; the 27-year-old reality television star wrote on his Twitter account just moments ago.
Earlier in the summer, *Rob* also tweeted he had a son, but later confirmed that he was just joking after causing some madness among fans. Maybe he is joking again!?
I'm about to go pick up my Son from the port and can't wait to watch a great movie with him ,, Suggestions anyone ??? He's 6
&#8212; ROBERT KARDASHIAN (@robkardashian) September 15, 2014​


----------



## Swanky

For someone that acted like a victim at Kim's wedding he  sure loves loves to fan flames. . .  he's just like the rest of them  IMO.

*'Was with my baby mamma tonight': Rob Kardashian again stokes rumours that he's a father with an early morning tweet*


 

Some people have imaginary friends in childhood, but Rob Kardashian apparently has an imaginary child in adulthood.
The 27-year-old reality television star tweeted early on Thursday morning with another reference to being a father.
'Was with my baby mamma tonight,' Rob tweeted at 3:24am to his more than five million followers on Twitter.







 

Family man? Rob Kardashian, shown in May in Los  Angeles after bailing out on his sister Kim's wedding, tweeted early on  Thursday about having a child








Fueling rumours: Rob tweeted yet again about having a child


Rob has been stoking rumours of a secret son for the past several months.
The  younger brother of Kourtney, Kim and Khloe Kardashian tweeted in early  July that he was thrilled to spend the Independence Day holiday with his  son.

He soon deleted the tweet and clarified it was just a joke.





 
Reality star: Rob, shown in June 2013 in Los Angeles, is the younger brother of Kourtney, Kim and Khloe Kardashian





'Those who know me know I  play and I do NOT have a Son. Y'all got my mama emailing me asking if I  have a Son lol goodness hahaha. GOODnight,' Rob tweeted.
The former Dancing With The Stars contestant was back at it on Sunday night however with a new tweet about a son.
'I'm  about to go pick up my Son from the port and can't wait to watch a  great movie with him, Suggestions anyone ??? Hes 6,' Rob tweeted before  quickly deleting it. 





Revelation:  The television personality in July shared that he was excited about his plans  for the American holiday writing: ''Happy I got my Son with me for the  4th tomorrow !! Can't wait to watch fireworks with my little man !' 





 

Only joking: But later he followed that up with:  'Those who know me know I play and I do NOT have a Son. Y'all got my  mama emailing me asking if I have a Son lol goodness hahaha. GOODnight  (sic)'






 

Worried family: Rob, shown with his older  sisters in 2010 in Las Vegas, has his entire family worried for his  health and well being due to his recent weight gain


Rob also tweeted in July that he wants 'eight' children.
The  television personality made the statement after sharing two cute photos  of his infant niece North West who was welcomed by sister Kim and  husband Kanye West in June 2013.
Rob fled Europe in May just a day before Kim's wedding to Kanye in Italy after sending his sister a long email. 
              Archive: Rob & Khloe Kardashian spend quality time together

 









 

In happier times: Kim and Rob Kardashian at the 2011 Grammy Awards in Los Angeles



'I hope he's OK, I  totally understand that he wouldn't want to see a lot of people if he  was feeling uncomfortable, and you can only pray and wish that someone  would not miss out on more memories in life. Because life is about  memories,' Kim said last month on Watch What Happens Live.
Rob  has been struggling with his weight in recent years and his momager  Kris Jenner, 58, and Kim referenced his struggles last month on the  family reality show Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
'Sometimes  you just want to fix Rob and you just can't. I have not, not cried  myself to sleep in so long, I don't even know what that's like,' the  matriarch confessed. 

 


 









 

Famous family: Rob is shwon in April 2012 in New York City


He previously dated actress Adrienne Bailon and British singer Rita Ora.
Rob started a sock line in 2012 called Arthur George that mother Kris has been pumping on Twitter.
The  name of Rob's sock company was derived from his middle name Arthur and  the middle name of his late attorney father Robert Kardashian who was a  member of OJ Simpson's legal dream team in his double-murder trial.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...father-early-morning-tweet.html#ixzz3Dlm9sJOx


----------



## MY2CENT

Dude be a man and tell that fat whore you call mom who and what your son is a real full blood Kardashian.as a man take charge and stop being a little ***** like bruce look what your family did to him took his man hood dont let your son grow up and see his dad didnt fight for him BE A MAN......


----------



## Ladybug09

WOAHHHHH! his weight is ballooning.


----------



## knics33

They all looks so much better in that photo from 2010. 

The fact that his family members are talking publicly (whether on their show or in an interview) about his problems, specifically his weight gain, is just so screwed up IMO. How disrespectful and out of line. JMO. The only person who should be doing that is him, and clearly he doesn't want to address it to the world.


----------



## qudz104

If he truly had a son, it's so sad that he's just being used to keep Rob relevant and/or take the heat off one of the sisters. Just man up and be a good dad in this kids life (and baby mamas too if they're still close)


----------



## Swanky

*

*

*Rob Kardashian NOT A DADDY!*

 *        9/20/2014 12:40 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE






*Rob Kardashian* is NOT a daddy ... he's intentionally punked the media by tweeting out some not-so-cryptic hints he's a father and then watching the lies spiral out of control online.

Sources VERY close to Rob tell TMZ ... Rob was testing the media Thursday night by tweeting, "Was with my baby mama tonight." In July, he tweeted, "Happy I got my Son with me for the 4th tomorrow."

Various outlets immediately took the bait, but here's the thing ... there is no baby mama and no baby.

It's an interesting strategy ... Rob's been taking heat for his weight and substance abuse.  Not a bad diversionary tactic.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz3Dxbzuhgw


----------



## michie

They're lying. The rumor is he's doing this to test the waters about perhaps adding this storyline to that sinking ship of a show.


----------



## Swanky

I agree. . .  and I have no pity for this boy.


----------



## michie

I mean, doing it one time, I would possibly believe he was joking. This has happened now a handful of times. And, people still don't care.


----------



## Sasha2012

He was last pictured in July after getting his teeth fitted with braces - and Rob Kardashian has been seen once again on Monday, while driving around in Los Angeles. 

The brother of the famous Kardashian sisters, who has been battling with his weight for some time, was dressed in a baggy black T-shirt as he was pictured through the window of his Mercedes SUV. 

In October this year, the familys personal trainer Gunnar Peterson revealed that Rob had been 'working out all week', but he still appears to be battling with his weight. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ardashian-seen-time-months.html#ixzz3LXAtzZnE


----------



## redney

It's funny poor forgotten Socks Kardashian is virtually unnoticed by the paps since July yet the paps "automatically" know every time Kylie steps out to get sushi.


----------



## poopsie

Sasha2012 said:


> He was last pictured in July after getting his teeth fitted with braces - and Rob Kardashian has been seen once again on Monday, while driving around in Los Angeles.
> 
> The brother of the famous Kardashian sisters,* who has been battling with his weight for some time, *was dressed in a baggy black T-shirt as he was pictured through the window of his Mercedes SUV.
> 
> In October this year, the familys personal trainer Gunnar Peterson revealed that Rob had been 'working out all week', but *he still appears to be battling with his weight.
> *
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ardashian-seen-time-months.html#ixzz3LXAtzZnE







it appears that the weight is winning


----------



## ByeKitty

He got braces?? I wonder why, his teeth never looked irregular at least...


----------



## Barbora

ByeKitty said:


> He got braces?? I wonder why, his teeth never looked irregular at least...



That's what I was wondering. He has nice teeth.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

In that blurry pic, he looks bigger than ever.

I never imagined Scott would look like this.


----------



## manpursefan

He really needs to get back to his old form. What ever happened to him....It started with those hideous tattoos


----------



## New-New

i would still let zaddy rob hit it so like... yall trippin


----------



## stylemepretty

Maybe the braces are keeping his mouth wired shut? Boy's gotta get the weight off.


----------



## hermes_lemming

californiaCRUSH said:


> In that blurry pic, he looks bigger than ever.
> 
> I never imagined Scott would look like this.




I know, it's totally sad to watch.


manpursefan said:


> He really needs to get back to his old form. What ever happened to him....It started with those hideous tattoos


I think it started when his dad died. Then he broke up with his semi famous gf. Then his sisters blew up and well from what I can see, the only supportive one is Khloe. 

He needs some sort of father figure in his life. Lamar is gone now. And bruce, well...


----------



## shiny_things

manpursefan said:


> He really needs to get back to his old form. What ever happened to him....It started with those hideous tattoos



Well I guess this is the repercussion when your mother doesn't see you as a cash cow and are therefore worthless to her moneywis.

Didn't Rob Snr say he worried about Rob the most because he was not a girl or words to that effect?


----------



## Swanky

People talk about him like he's a 12 yr old....
He has no one to blame at his age for eating 6k + calories/day, not working, etc.... He's a grown man.


----------



## shiny_things

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> People talk about him like he's a 12 yr old....
> He has no one to blame at his age for eating 6k + calories/day, not working, etc.... He's a grown man.



True, but we don't really know his reasons. If it's sheer laziness, fair enough. But if he is on certain medication such as anti-psychotics or he has a drug/alcohol problem, his weight gain may not be all his own doing through greed and laziness.

It's not out business to know if he doesn't want to talk about it, I guess.


----------



## Swanky

I'm just saying I can't blame girls in his family at this point. It's HIS problem.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> People talk about him like he's a 12 yr old....
> He has no one to blame at his age for eating 6k + calories/day, not working, etc.... He's a grown man.


 
Wow, He eats 6,000 calories a day?!




hermes_lemming said:


> I know, it's totally sad to watch.
> 
> I think it started when his dad died. Then he broke up with his semi famous gf. Then his sisters blew up and well from what I can see, the only supportive one is Khloe.
> 
> He needs some sort of father figure in his life. Lamar is gone now. And bruce, well...




He was thrown to the side when he could not produce $ or fame like his sisters. Sad but true. Rejection causes major depression. Some people when depressed don't eat but then there are others who can eat an entire box of cereal in an hour and not feel it. I think that's Rob. Then add the hair loss that he was so obsessed about. I hope he gets the help he needs but that's all in his hands.


----------



## berrydiva

New-New said:


> i would still let zaddy rob hit it so like... yall trippin



To the corner with you.


----------



## twinkle.tink

gloomyharlow said:


> Wow, He eats 6,000 calories a day?!



That's really not that many. I eat over 3,000 and I am about 125. It's not about the calories...it's what those calories are.

I don't understand, why doesn't Kris get him a weight loss contract? Surely, someone needs a male spokesperson. With as unhealthy as he is and being male, if he worked, he could be in decent shape in 6-8 months, excellent in a year....if not less. 
Rob, PM me....I 'll help you


----------



## Swanky

Y'all, I don't know how many calories he eats!  I'm making a point!


----------



## chowlover2

I thought after Dancing with the Stars he was going to turn things around. It was something he accomplished on his own. I guess he just hasn't hit his rock bottom yet.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think he might have more going on than just eating too much and not working out






Daily mail ran this pic and said jenner was taking him to fat camp via private jet but imo he very possibly is in a rehab


----------



## twinkle.tink

Well, hopefully, he gets whatever help he needs.


----------



## ilovespades

I wonder how Rob is doing with all of this talk about Bruce. I feel like he's really resenting his mother and sisters for making all of their lives so public. Bruce's transition is definitely something which should be handled delicately and sensitively by the whole family, which is just not the Kardashian style. It always seemed like Rob really looked at Bruce as a father figure,  so I hope that even though a lot is changing that their bond remains intact.


----------



## pixiejenna

I never got a "i respect you" vibe from rob towards Bruce, but maybe that's just me. If he's in rehab like they want us to believe hopefully it will be easier for him to handle Bruce's transition.  I don't think he's going to really be that suprised if the rumors we've heard about Bruce ring true he's probably known for a while.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> I never got a "i respect you" vibe from rob towards Bruce, but maybe that's just me. If he's in rehab like they want us to believe hopefully it will be easier for him to handle Bruce's transition.  I don't think he's going to really be that suprised if the rumors we've heard about Bruce ring true he's probably known for a while.



Now I'm with you. I think Rob misses his old dad and just dealing with a lot.


----------



## nova_girl

I saw these at Ross yesterday for$3.99. It made me a little bit sad


----------



## AEGIS

lmao


----------



## chowlover2

I expect Kylie's hair extensions to show up there next!


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> I saw these at Ross yesterday for$3.99. It made me a little bit sad



Is that regular price?

At least they weren't in the clearance bin!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Is that regular price?
> 
> 
> 
> At least they weren't in the clearance bin!




Lol you're right, they could have been on clearance. $3.99 was the regular price, and there were 4 packs of them I think.


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> Lol you're right, they could have been on clearance. $3.99 was the regular price, and there were 4 packs of them I think.



And you didn't snap them up?!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> And you didn't snap them up?!



No, I left them for another shopper to buy


----------



## manpursefan

Did y'all see what Rob posted on his IG?

a screenshot from the movie gone girl with the caption:
"This is my sister kim , the ***** from Gone Girl,,,"

:lolots: I wonder what happened


----------



## manpursefan

Here's the link https://instagram.com/p/0ieSCKpWRM/?taken-by=robkardashian


----------



## manpursefan

Rob Kardashian Believes Puppet Master Kim Controls The Entire Family  Secrets Behind The Feud EXPOSED


> Rob Kardashians tensions with sister Kim exploded this weekend with his disturbing Instagram post. But sources close to the family tell RadarOnline.com that the feud has been simmering for months  because Rob believes Kim is a puppet master controlling his entire family!
> 
> As Radar reported, Rob posted a photo of Rosamund Pike as Gone Girl psycho killer Amy Dunne, explaining that his sister Kim was that b*tch.
> 
> Though seemingly posted out of the blue, There was no fight between Kim and Rob that caused him to post that picture, an insider told Radar. Rob just thought it was a funny comparison to Kim because she controls the entire family, and wants the world to think their world is perfect.
> 
> PHOTOS: Rob Kardashian: 22 Secrets And Scandals Of The Forgotten Kardashian
> 
> Whenever Kim gets mad at one of her siblings for not showing up at one of her events, or gets into an argument with someone, momager Kris is always dispatched to smooth things over, the source continued. Kris is the ultimate puppet in Kims world according to Rob. Kris is at Kims beck and call, and goes to great lengths to make sure Kims world is perfect. The times that Kris does spend with her other adult children, Kim gets very jealous, and will find a way to get her mom to do something for her.
> 
> And according to the insider, Rob has had enough.
> 
> Rob just refuses to play by those rules anymore, and Kim has frozen him out of her life, the source said. If Kim was isolating herself from family and friends, Kris would do whatever it took to end it. Rob just feels that he has been left out in the cold by his family, with the exception of his sister Khloe.
> 
> PHOTOS: Kardashian Family Album! An Exclusive Look At The Reality Stars  As Kids
> 
> The longstanding feud between Rob and Kim intensified last summer, when Rob abruptly left Kim and Kanyes wedding festivities in France.
> 
> Rob and Kim have not really been on speaking terms since the wedding incident, the insider tells Radar. Reportedly, Kim had mocked his weight issues before the sudden departure.
> 
> Now, according to the source, The family is just doing their own thing, and no one besides Khloe is truly concerned for Rob. Kourtney is raising three kids and her baby daddy Scott Disick is a mess. Kendall and Kylie are teenagers, and living their own lives. Kim is to busy taking selfies, dyeing her hair, and shopping to care about anything more in her life, even Rob!


http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2015/03/rob-kardashian-kim-kardashian-feud-controls-family/


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Let it all out Rob, it's okay LOL


----------



## janie2002

I feel bad for Rob, but then again I don't considering he plays the victim in his own life. He wants everything handed to him.


----------



## poopsie

Kim can't even control her bladder let alone The Family. We know what you've been smoking Rob, might be time to lay off for awhile. Just sayin


----------



## Didi Boston

He blames everyone else for he issues.   Kim or mommy can't help him he's got to get help himself.   We haven't seen him in a while, I thought for sure he was going to emerge a thinner happier healthier Rob.


----------



## Swanky

He's a grown man. . . HE'S responsible for his happiness IMO.


*Rob Kardashian's Bizarre Instagram About Kim Kardashian Explained: "He's In a Dark Place, Feels Ignored"*









 Rob Kardashian feels his sister Kim is two-faced at times
Credit: Jason LaVeris/Getty Images

*Rob Kardashian* shocked everyone when he compared his famous sister *Kim Kardashian* to *Rosamund Pike*s murderous sociopath character in _Gone Girl_ on Instagram last week, but sources close to the E! family reveal exclusively to *Us Weekly* that the Arthur George creator lashed out at Kim because he feels shes two-faced.

Rob is in a dark place, an insider explains to* Us* of the bizarre Instagram post, which read, This is my sister kim, the ***** from Gone Girl, alongside a blood-spattered image of the actress.
Kim told him he needs to get out of his funk, the insider explains, adding that the post came after Kris Jenners only son, 28, filmed a scene with Kim for _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_.

Rob, who is still struggling with depression and weight gain, also feels that his older sister is two-faced. His post was about how she seems caring in public, but he feels ignored, a second source says.





But, according to another source, its simply not Kims personality to nurture. She loves him, but shes direct.

Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...im-kardashian-explained-2015253#ixzz3VQpxlgxN


----------



## poopsie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He's a grown man. . . HE'S responsible for his happiness IMO.
> 
> 
> *Rob Kardashian's Bizarre Instagram About Kim Kardashian Explained: "He's In a Dark Place, Feels Ignored"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob Kardashian feels his sister Kim is two-faced at times
> Credit: Jason LaVeris/Getty Images
> 
> *Rob Kardashian* shocked everyone when he compared his famous sister *Kim Kardashian* to *Rosamund Pike*s murderous sociopath character in _Gone Girl_ on Instagram last week, but sources close to the E! family reveal exclusively to *Us Weekly* that the Arthur George creator lashed out at Kim because he feels shes two-faced.
> 
> Rob is in a dark place, an insider explains to* Us* of the bizarre Instagram post, which read, This is my sister kim, the ***** from Gone Girl, alongside a blood-spattered image of the actress.
> Kim told him he needs to get out of his funk, the insider explains, adding that the post came after Kris Jenners only son, 28, filmed a scene with Kim for _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_.
> 
> Rob, who is still struggling with depression and weight gain, also feels that his older sister is two-faced. His post was about how she seems caring in public, but he feels ignored, a second source says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But, according to another source, its simply not Kims personality to nurture.* She loves him, but shes direct.
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...im-kardashian-explained-2015253#ixzz3VQpxlgxN





Yes.....well...........we've seen how she treated her cat and her kid. And yet, she wants to have another kid?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I agree...Rob is a grown man. But I also think that Kim's attitude to him and seeming isolation from just about everyone in his family except Khole, must be upsetting.

I think Rob needs help, either way. He needs to get out of LA to do it because no-one in that family is the right person to support him.


----------



## labelwhore04

I can imagine how upsetting it must be to be the black sheep in your family and watch your mom dote on all your siblings and ignore you like you're nothing. Not to mention he's the only man in the family, he doesn't have his father around, etc. And his sisters are all self centered and narcissistic. It must be a lonely life. I think he just really needs to cut his family out of his life and surround himself with positive, good people. It seems he has legitimate depression though and that's not easy to overcome no matter what your situation is.


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah I hope he is able to cut ties altogether... Also, he really needs to get off his arse and do something worthwhile to prove PMK wrong, it's not too late. But if he is legitimately plagued by depression that might be easier said than done.


----------



## Swanky

Yea. . . . but a lot of us have azzholes in our family.  He can't always blame them  Blasting them on social media is being one of them.  He really needs to move forward with his own life IMO.


----------



## bag-mania

I'm not sure he has the education or the life skills to take care of himself. He and all his siblings have been raised to be media whores. It's what they know and it might be all they know.


----------



## SummerMango

labelwhore04 said:


> I can imagine how upsetting it must be to be the black sheep in your family and watch your mom dote on all your siblings and ignore you like you're nothing. Not to mention he's the only man in the family, he doesn't have his father around, etc. And his sisters are all self centered and narcissistic. It must be a lonely life. I think he just really needs to cut his family out of his life and surround himself with positive, good people. It seems he has legitimate depression though and that's not easy to overcome no matter what your situation is.




So true! I saw this pic on Instagram and it made me feel so sad for Rob. It is like, he doesn't even exist to them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ugh - I guess if his name started with a "K" they would have deemed him worthy.


----------



## SummerMango

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ugh - I guess if his name started with a "K" they would have deemed him worthy.




Exactly! Kanye is there but poor Rob and Bruce are ousted.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yea. . . . but a lot of us have azzholes in our family.  He can't always blame them  Blasting them on social media is being one of them.  He really needs to move forward with his own life IMO.



Agree 100%


----------



## manpursefan

LOL Kanye's there and Rob isn't. Kanye should be the outsider in this family.


----------



## ByeKitty

bag-mania said:


> I'm not sure he has the education or the life skills to take care of himself. He and all his siblings have been raised to be media whores. It's what they know and it might be all they know.



Life skills, nope I agree... But he did get a business degree at the University of Southern California.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like Rob.  I think I have a soft spot for him, being the only boy in the family loosing his father only to be surrounded by estrogen.  Then raised by bruce who now wants to be Brucetina and Kris as a mom, couldn't have been a cakewalk.


----------



## pinkfeet

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yea. . . . but a lot of us have azzholes in our family.  He can't always blame them  Blasting them on social media is being one of them.  He really needs to move forward with his own life IMO.




If he does have depression it's hard to move on no matter who you are. Who knows what Kim has said to him. Or done. 

And blasting her on social media might be the only way to get through to her so she gets it. She might be one of those people who thinks you can just get over depression by thinking positive or going shopping.


----------



## Swanky

I just saying, he's not innocent in all this messiness. JMO.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I like Rob.  I think I have a soft spot for him, being the only boy in the family loosing his father only to be surrounded by estrogen.  *Then raised by bruce who now wants to be Brucetina* and Kris as a mom, couldn't have been a cakewalk.





I feel bad for Rob. Yes, he has a degree, but he can't very well get a regular 9-5 job. No company is going to risk, the constant media following him and not to mention, other employees constantly trying to friend him, to get info about his family. Back in the day, a famous person could work a 9-5 and not be hounded (Jackie Kennedy worked in publishing), but there was no camera phones to snap pics and tweet/instagram to people. There were no paps standing outside her office building.

I just can't understand why Kris, can't get him some work. She is suppose to be this almighty Manager that has so much pull in La La Land, but can't get him a single gig. No one in their right mind is paying for $40 socks. Diddy is no longer doing Sean John and Russell isn't doing Phat Farm so why couldn't she tap into that market and make Rob the next it male clothing "designer"? Even Ryan Seacrest has a damn clothing line. LIke his sisters, he won't actually be designing anything, just saying yay or nay on things presented to him.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I don't think anyone mourns the loss of Robert Kardashian like Rob does.


----------



## michie

pinkfeet said:


> If he does have depression it's hard to move on no matter who you are. Who knows what Kim has said to him. Or done.
> 
> And blasting her on social media might be the only way to get through to her so she gets it. She might be one of those people who thinks you can just get over depression by thinking positive or going shopping.



I agree. I remember when Khloe said something on Twitter and I questioned it, ppl said Twitter may have been her outlet. So, I find it funny that Rob is doing the same thing and getting flack for it. This is obviously what they do, whether good or bad, attention-seeking jabs at others or "loving" birthday posts. I really don't know what his state of mind is, but seems to me that he's lashing out in a way he feels is guaranteed to be seen and probably not controlled by the head shrew in charge. Man, woman, child, whatever...he seems very damaged and maybe he just can't pick himself up and be a "grown man". It happens.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Running errands 

It's ROB! 





Tmz credit


I think he might have been in rehab and is back now. We will see if he increases posting on social media.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gimmethebag said:


> I don't think anyone mourns the loss of Robert Kardashian like Rob does.


 
lies you tell!!!!  Remember Kim took her husband of 72 days AND cameras to his gravesite...  she was mouring the most (sarcasm)


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> lies you tell!!!!  Remember Kim took her husband of 72 days AND cameras to his gravesite...  she was mouring the most (sarcasm)



I remember seeing pics of that


----------



## gloomyharlow

SummerMango said:


> So true! I saw this pic on Instagram and it made me feel so sad for Rob. It is like, he doesn't even exist to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940257


 
What a family. No wonder Rob hates them.


----------



## SummerMango

gloomyharlow said:


> What a family. No wonder Rob hates them.




I know, it is so sad. He must feel so terrible to always not be included. As if he doesn't even exist [emoji20]


----------



## gloomyharlow

SummerMango said:


> I know, it is so sad. He must feel so terrible to always not be included. As if he doesn't even exist [emoji20]


 
If he wasn't so financially dependent of Cris he can up and go and leave all that behind him. Move to another country. Start new. He is stuck.


----------



## redney

I wish Rob had the....ability/guts/whatever to say eff them and move away from them and start and live his own separate life. I don't get why he's sticking around when most if not all clearly DGAF about him.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Depression is very deliberating. Plus the eating and all that...he stays because I think he feels it's all hopeless.


----------



## manpursefan

He still looks big


----------



## yajaira

Did you guys hear about the new rob kardashin sex tape?


----------



## pixiejenna

Really?!? This family and thier sex tapes,  oy.


----------



## manpursefan

I hope he filmed it when he was still fit?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sassys said:


> No one in their right mind is paying for $40 socks. Diddy is no longer doing Sean John and Russell isn't doing Phat Farm so why couldn't she tap into that market and make Rob the next it male clothing "designer"?



I think you answered your own question.


----------



## yajaira

manpursefan said:


> i hope he filmed it when he was still fit?



&#128514;


----------



## ByeKitty

manpursefan said:


> I hope he filmed it when he was still fit?



Lollll well, different crowds!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Gossip but I'll buy it

Rob Kardashian is reportedly checking into a Delray Beach, Florida rehab center, reports Gossip Extra.

A source told the website that the 28-year-old Kardashian has signed up for a two-month stay, and is allegedly battling substance and alcohol abuse. He is reportedly cutting himself off from the outside world until he gets better, hence the rehab centers no-cellphone policy.

Hes been convinced by a friend to check himself into a beachfront center in Florida, the source revealed. He wants to cut himself off from California and the circus around his family.

Reports surfaced in April 2014 that Rob was hiding out in a Malibu rehab, but the former reality star refuted the rumors.

http://extratv.com/2015/05/20/report-rob-kardashian-headed-to-rehab/


----------



## chowlover2

Let's hope poor Sox can get his act together away from the circus known as his family. I really wish him the best. It  hasn't been easy for him. I don't know if he ever got over his Dad's passing, then bonds with Lamar and loses him, and finally, the news about Bruce. One hit after another and his family shuns him. They put all this BS out there about family, and look how they treat poor Rob.


----------



## Cocolo

You're right Chow.  I felt so sorry when Bobby Sox left Kimybo's 3rd Times' the Charm Wedding.  Is there any life to the rumor that he has a child and baby mama in Florida?


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> You're right Chow.  I felt so sorry when Bobby Sox left Kimybo's 3rd Times' the Charm Wedding.  Is there any life to the rumor that he has a child and baby mama in Florida?



So they say...


----------



## tweegy

Cocolo said:


> You're right Chow.  I felt so sorry when Bobby Sox left Kimybo's 3rd Times' the Charm Wedding.  Is there any life to the rumor that he has a child and baby mama in Florida?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] bobby socks!!!! 


It just doesn't get old!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] bobby socks!!!!
> 
> 
> It just doesn't get old!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



 I like the term "sock empire"!! Oh man, I totally understand why he cut off after Kris made him resort to that for "business"!


----------



## Swanky

*Kris Jenner Slams Rob Kardashian Rehab Reports *



 
*Kris Jenner* is responding to reports that her son *Rob Kardashian* has entered rehab.
 Rumors have spread that the 28-year-old reality star checked into a  60-day program at a drug and booze rehab center in Palm Beach County.
*Kris* told _Entertainment Tonight_ that the reports are completely fabricated.
 Just this past weekend, *Kris *shared a screencap of her group text message chat with *Rob* and some of her daughters. 
 *Kendall*s texts are cut off at the top and *Kylie*  is on a plane but this is how fun and silly my familys text chains  are on a daily .. Sorry guys I had to &#128514;&#128514;&#127881;#itjustgoesonandon, she  captioned the photo, which you can see below.


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> I like the term "sock empire"!! Oh man, I totally understand why he cut off after Kris made him resort to that for "business"!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] ooooh yeah I forgot about that!


[emoji80] why can't they just let bobby socks just be great?


----------



## chowlover2

He really is laying low, not a sign of him in months. Amazing how secretive the Kklan can be when they want to. Of course poor Soxs is in exile, shunned by the real moneymakers in the family.


----------



## tweegy

I just want to call shenanigans on Kim speaking about  sox's reaction. Never once has sox seemed like the person to go 'omg[emoji33]' 

I can well imagine that running the sock empire is time consuming but to claim sox had no clue til the cover came out.. Pul-lease [emoji58]


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> I just want to call shenanigans on Kim speaking about  sox's reaction. Never once has sox seemed like the person to go 'omg[emoji33]'
> 
> I can well imagine that running the sock empire is time consuming but to claim sox had no clue til the cover came out.. Pul-lease [emoji58]



Agreed! Plus he has been banished from the circus, oops, I mean family for a year now.


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! Plus he has been banished from the circus, oops, I mean family for a year now.




Maybe locked in a closet somewheres with no interwebs.  Send a smoke signal sox!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Maybe locked in a closet somewheres with no interwebs.  Send a smoke signal sox!!!!



I think he's happy the way things are, if he has weed and food he's happy!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> I think he's happy the way things are, if he has weed and food he's happy!




[emoji80] but he doesn't have lam lam


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> [emoji80] but he doesn't have lam lam



Poor Soxs! I forgot about Lam Lam. maybe he has Henry?


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Poor Soxs! I forgot about Lam Lam. maybe he has Henry?




[emoji445]Meeeemmmmoorrriiieeessss[emoji445]


----------



## littlerock

chowlover2 said:


> I think he's happy the way things are, if he has weed and food he's happy!



He does more than food and weed


----------



## blackkitty4378

littlerock said:


> He does more than food and weed



What do you think or know he does?


----------



## berrydiva

blackkitty4378 said:


> What do you think or know he does?




Well weed doesn't do that for one....he clearly has something else besides weed and food that he's using.  There was already a pic of him red cupping it...so...you know there's at least that


----------



## blackkitty4378

He very well could be an addict to something else besides food. I think he could benefit from some type of rehab or at least therapy.


----------



## Minehadjem

Feel so bad for him


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Minehadjem said:


> Feel so bad for him



Me too. It seems as though they just kicked him to the curb. Might be the best thing that's happened to him though. Out from under that control of theirs.


----------



## littlerock

blackkitty4378 said:


> What do you think or know he does?



He started using with Lamar. I believe it's pills (pain pills..)

They used food on the show to discuss his addition without truly discussing it, you know? Like a cover because it was obvious he had a problem.They had to address it.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

littlerock said:


> He started using with Lamar. I believe it's pills (pain pills..)
> 
> They used food on the show to discuss his addition without truly discussing it, you know? Like a cover because it was obvious he had a problem.They had to address it.



That's sad. Understandable how it could happen though, especially with doctor's handing the pills out like they're M&M's. Hope he gets help if it's true. I noticed the other day that Kris was quick to defend when it was reported that he was in rehab. She should be proud of him, if that's the case.


----------



## Encore Hermes

littlerock said:


> *He started using with Lamar. I believe it's pills (pain pills..*)
> 
> They used food on the show to discuss his addition without truly discussing it, you know? Like a cover because it was obvious he had a problem.They had to address it.



That is what I always thought, or it was more recreational before Lamar.


----------



## blackkitty4378

littlerock said:


> He started using with Lamar. I believe it's pills (pain pills..)
> 
> They used food on the show to discuss his addition without truly discussing it, you know? Like a cover because it was obvious he had a problem.They had to address it.



I definitely think he's struggling with his weight, but I think it's a cover for deeper issues. Like I'm supposed to believe that he left Kim's wedding because he didn't want to be photographed because of his weight? I think he has other issues with himself (addiction) and with his family as well.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I truly feel sorry for him. He reminds me of a lost little boy with no one to turn to.


----------



## tweegy

Sox doesn't appear to be a lost little boy to me. Dude is knocking on 30's door and  has had every privilege to him wasted. He is just plain lazy and rude in my opinion.


----------



## blackkitty4378

^^ That tells me he must have deeper issues like addiction. I think he's doing great separating himself from his family. He just needs to take the next step and get some professional help. But it's probably not easy because he's probably codependent. I've been through something similar before. It's not easy. I hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Don't like this dude.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

BagOuttaHell said:


> Don't like this dude.


At least you can say it on this thread. Heaven forbid someone says that *you know where...*


----------



## michie

Coach Lover Too said:


> At least you can say it on this thread. Heaven forbid someone says that *you know where...*



But...that "dude" is gone. #imout *scurries off*


----------



## Coach Lover Too

michie said:


> But...that "dude" is gone. #imout *scurries off*


Touche'!


----------



## Sasha2012

Rob Kardashian made a rare public outing on Wednesday after not being seen for months.

The 28-year-old, who has gained over 100lbs in the last year, wore a black T-shirt and sported thin facial hair while behind the wheel of a white SUV near his home in Calabasas, California.

Rob has been a bit of a recluse for about a year and no longer can be seen on the family reality show Keeping Up With The Kardashians. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ime-Caitlyn-Jenner-s-debut.html#ixzz3c8QwV0lM


----------



## tweegy

Is it just me or do those look almost identical to the last set of pics of sox?


----------



## stylemepretty

Looks like nothing's changed. Oh Sox.


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:


> Is it just me or do those look almost identical to the last set of pics of sox?




I was just coming to post that 
Pic just posted


Pic posted March 30


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> I was just coming to post that
> Pic just posted
> View attachment 3020213
> 
> Pic posted March 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020214




I thought so..

Ooooh Do we need to put our conspiracy hats on doll? 

"Tpf mysteries: case of the missing Sox" [emoji368]


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> I thought so..
> 
> Ooooh Do we need to put our conspiracy hats on doll?
> 
> "Tpf mysteries: case of the missing Sox" [emoji368]


----------



## ByeKitty

It just seems like PMK literally cut him out because he didn't fit the "perfect" reality tv image they were going for. I might have gone wild on sizzurp too.


----------



## tweegy

All sox wants is his sizzurp, his playstation and his lam lam.. He's not about no socks empire and things like bettering himself.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I still think he's handsome. #cometomomma


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> All sox wants is his sizzurp, his playstation and his lam lam.. *He's not about no socks empire* and things like bettering himself.



My world just came krashing down!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> Don't like this dude.



Me either. I don't doubt that he has some issues but I think a huge part of his problem is that he's lazy and has zero drive to do better for himself. He wants everything to come easy.


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> My world just came krashing down!!!!




Sorry doll... Sometimes the chosen don't want to be chosen..


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> Sorry doll... Sometimes the chosen don't want to be chosen..



 He must be taking a hiatus, who builds an empire...and then just...just...squanders it


----------



## lizmil

I have not watched the show why do you call him sox?


----------



## pixiejenna

The pics do look like they are the same batch but his face dose look  bigger imo like he's put on more weight


----------



## nastasja

lizmil said:


> I have not watched the show why do you call him sox?




Because of his sock line: http://www.agsocks.com/


----------



## blackkitty4378

The problem is he's probably, for lack of a better word, content with where he is. He's probably made enough money from the show where he can afford to live a modest lifestyle.


----------



## chowlover2

ET spotted him tonight driving around Calabasas, so the rehab story is fake. Looked the same as he has.


----------



## lh211

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Me either. I don't doubt that he has some issues but I think a huge part of his problem is that he's lazy and has zero drive to do better for himself. He wants everything to come easy.



I think it's either this, or, he's just super embarrassed and sick of being related to the THOT sisters and having a pimp for a mother. Say it actually turned out he was the only one born with emotional intelligence, decency and self awareness, then it would depress a person to put up with their crap. Especially if he's the only one who does not want media attention.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Unless the pics were taken at an earlier different time but are being released now after the rehab story came out. Timing is everything


----------



## tweegy

lizmil said:


> I have not watched the show why do you call him sox?



Because he's the king of the sock empire... According to Kris [emoji23]



Encore Hermes said:


> Unless the pics were taken at an earlier different time but are being released now after the rehab story came out. Timing is everything




Yup. Same exact looking pics.. Same angle... Riiiight ...Does he only go to drive thrus? No one can see this dude walking around?

Tpf mysteries!!!!

We need to formulate into teams! This case must be solved!


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> Because he's the king of the sock empire... According to Kris [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Same exact looking pics.. Same angle... Riiiight ...Does he only go to drive thrus? No one can see this dude walking around?
> 
> Tpf mysteries!!!!
> 
> We need to formulate into teams! This case must be solved!



*raises hand* I can make a Sox Kardashian google alert!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Me either. I don't doubt that he has some issues but I think a huge part of his problem is that he's lazy and has zero drive to do better for himself. He wants everything to come easy.



Thank You!!!!!


----------



## guccimamma

he's just jealous he can't marry a baller, and do the pap-gym walk like khloe toe.

even his stepdad is joining in.....


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Rob being lazy and expecting success to come easy isn't all that unusual for his generation is it? Isn't that people's biggest complaints about Millennials...lazy, entitled brats? 

He reminds me of a family friends son. They started their own business made millions and for some reason he resented his family for having all that money. He found it hard to be motivated when it came to school because he knew he always had that money and family business to fall back on and inherit. He ended up dropping out, stopped answering calls from his parents and started doing heavy drugs. It wasn't until he ticked off some scary drug dealer who vandalized his car while he was sleeping that he decided to get help


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> he's just jealous he can't marry a baller, and do the pap-gym walk like khloe toe.
> 
> even his stepdad is joining in.....




Lol! I can't!


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> *raises hand* I can make a Sox Kardashian google alert!




Good start doll!! Ok I have the crab based up at ole man jack's creek with a markdown pair of Arthur George socks!!! Hopefully this will help us get some answers... If not, well at least no one will get urinated on by a crab...for a while...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

tweegy said:


> Good start doll!! Ok I have the crab based up at ole man jack's creek with a markdown pair of Arthur George socks!!! Hopefully this will help us get some answers... If not, well at least no one will get urinated on by a crab...for a while...



Tweegy, dust off your tiny tricycle and start a patrol looking for Sox! We will all be greatful!


----------



## tweegy

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Tweegy, dust off your tiny tricycle and start a patrol looking for Sox! We will all be greatful!



Roger that doll! I'm on it!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Need help on Sox patrol doll? I can dust off the helipad and bring some pineapples.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Need help on Sox patrol doll? I can dust off the helipad and bring some pineapples.




[emoji53] are they JUST pineapples doll??

If not I can see why you'd want to lure Rob with THOSE pineapples 


They did pay for the helicopter after all.


----------



## zen1965

guccimamma said:


> he's just jealous he can't marry a baller, and do the pap-gym walk like khloe toe.
> 
> even his stepdad is joining in.....




Don't utter this in the OTHER thread.
You'll be flamed.


@ Tweegy & CB
You ladies are just too much! 
I just wish you'd join my cruisade to revive Courtney S.'s glory twitter days...


----------



## tweegy

zen1965 said:


> Don't utter this in the OTHER thread.
> You'll be flamed.
> 
> 
> @ Tweegy & CB
> You ladies are just too much!
> I just wish you'd join my cruisade to revive Courtney S.'s glory twitter days...




Doll I'm afraid it seems Courtney doesn't want her bell peppers that are once red now brown to be FRESH


----------



## Staci_W

Courtney was my favorite thread


----------



## guccimamma

zen1965 said:


> *Don't utter this in the OTHER thread.
> You'll be flamed.*




yeah, it's gotten way too serious for a kardashian thread over there.  i can't make fun of him anymore, it's disrespectful to an entire community.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Rob surfaces at In N Out burger 10:00pm then goes to Encino






Daily mail


----------



## arnott




----------



## chunkylover53

You know, I feel a lot of empathy for Rob. I suffer from depression, eating disorder and so on also but, jeez man, get some help. He's got all these fantastic resources at his fingertips; I've got resource envy (also hamburger envy too). Seriously, need fries. Now.


----------



## Star1231

Poor guy. [emoji47]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

This poor guy. I'd probably be super depressed if I were in that family too. I'm waiting to read, see, or hear his story when he gets help.

I haven't seen him in a while. Is he getting bigger?


----------



## Sasha2012

So he's just refusing to lose weight? It's been a few years and hiding won't bring back his confidence or better his health. I feel for him that he's going through something but he has so many resources to get help instead of wallowing in self pitty.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Eating burgers at 10pm at night isn't helping his weight any.


----------



## bag-mania

I feel kind of sorry for him. It can't be easy being overweight in a family where the rest of them all obsess about their looks. He is the black sheep for sure.

It's sad to think he waits until the cover of darkness to go out and score some fast food. Only to have some paparazzi take pictures of him and publicly continue the fat shaming.


----------



## nastasja

ChanelMommy said:


> Eating burgers at 10pm at night isn't helping his weight any.




That's probably breakfast for him. I bet he sleeps all day.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bag-mania said:


> I feel kind of sorry for him. It can't be easy being overweight in a family where the rest of them all obsess about their looks. He is the black sheep for sure.
> 
> It's sad to think he waits until the cover of darkness to go out and score some fast food. Only to have some paparazzi take pictures of him and publicly continue the fat shaming.



I feel bad for him too. I hope he gets his act together and tells the rest of the family to f**k off.


----------



## Eva1991

I feel so sorry for him... Hope he gets some help soon. His family doesn't seem to help him and he has so many things to deal with right now. 

If he's suffering from depression, it's not easy for him to "get his act together". Depression clouds one's judgement and doesn't let them seek help because it makes them believe that help is useless. It's how depression works. He's not to blame.


----------



## clevercat

Eva1991 said:


> I feel so sorry for him... Hope he gets some help soon. His family doesn't seem to help him and he has so many things to deal with right now.
> 
> If he's suffering from depression, it's not easy for him to "get his act together". Depression clouds one's judgement and doesn't let them seek help because it makes them believe that help is useless. It's how depression works. He's not to blame.




Agree with this completely - great post. 
I was unlucky enough to catch five minutes of KUWTK as I channel-surfed the other evening - it was the episode where Rob was in a therapy session.Khole and Kimbecile were with him and had she been within punching distance, I'd have knocked Kimmy into next week - even though Rob was clearly distraught, that vapid bimbo still made everything about her.
I hope he finds the strength and help he needs to pull through whatever he is going through at the moment. Goodness knows he isn't going to get any help from his Krappy family. 
I feel bad for him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He may be the only Kardashian I have sympathy for.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

clevercat said:


> Agree with this completely - great post.
> I was unlucky enough to catch five minutes of KUWTK as I channel-surfed the other evening - it was the episode where Rob was in a therapy session.Khole and Kimbecile were with him and had she been within punching distance, I'd have knocked Kimmy into next week - even though Rob was clearly distraught, that vapid bimbo still made everything about her.
> I hope he finds the strength and help he needs to pull through whatever he is going through at the moment. Goodness knows he isn't going to get any help from his Krappy family.
> I feel bad for him.



If I remember correctly, he left the room visibly upset and Kris continued to sit there on her a** without even attempting to go and console him. Even if she'd been scripted to do so, there's no one that would be able to keep me from son in his time of need!


----------



## clevercat

Coach Lover Too said:


> If I remember correctly, he left the room visibly upset and Kris continued to sit there on her a** without even attempting to go and console him. Even if she'd been scripted to do so, there's no one that would be able to keep me from son in his time of need!


 
Yep, that's the one. Khole at least had the decency to look koncerned...Kimmy OTOH, sat there with her usual frozen expression and whined about, 'like, you guys, are, like, making me feel so bad, like....'
Seriously, I am ashamed I have shown this much of an interest in any of them.
Like, bible.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The weight gain is actually pretty classic. I'm sure a therapist would say he's eating to be the exact opposite of what his siblings are. He just doesn't realize what he's doing or why. It is his protection from them. He knows how vain they are so his mind tells him to eat to be the exact opposite of them.

Kind of like when one person in a marriage gains weight to avoid intimacy. 

Depression is real. You don't just snap out of it because he has tons of help available to him. If that were the case he would've been done it or Kris would've made him since she's all about imagine.


----------



## labelwhore04

Eva1991 said:


> I feel so sorry for him... Hope he gets some help soon. His family doesn't seem to help him and he has so many things to deal with right now.
> 
> If he's suffering from depression, it's not easy for him to "get his act together". Depression clouds one's judgement and doesn't let them seek help because it makes them believe that help is useless. It's how depression works. He's not to blame.



+1. Many people still dont understand how depression works. If he is in fact depressed, which i think he is, then he has my sympathy and i hope he can get through it.


----------



## Eva1991

jimmyshoogirl said:


> The weight gain is actually pretty classic. I'm sure a therapist would say he's eating to be the exact opposite of what his siblings are. He just doesn't realize what he's doing or why. It is his protection from them. He knows how vain they are so his mind tells him to eat to be the exact opposite of them.
> 
> Kind of like when one person in a marriage gains weight to avoid intimacy.
> 
> Depression is real. You don't just snap out of it because he has tons of help available to him. If that were the case he would've been done it or Kris would've made him since she's all about imagine.



One of the main symptoms of depression is weight change (either weight loss or weight gain, depending on each individual and whether their appetite increases or decreases in periods of stress). I don't think he's gained weight to look different than his siblings.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Eva1991 said:


> One of the main symptoms of depression is weight change (either weight loss or weight gain, depending on each individual and whether their appetite increases or decreases in periods of stress). I don't think he's gained weight to look different than his siblings.



I worked with recovering addicts for years and many of whom (if not majority) suffered from depression triggered by family issues. Rob reminds me of some of them. 

I don't know why he gained weight but wanting to look different can be real given the magnitude of the females vain-ness . Only his therapist can truly say why. I'm just going by pictures which seems pretty simple for me to make the connection.


----------



## New-New

Encore Hermes said:


> Rob surfaces at In N Out burger 10:00pm then goes to Encino
> View attachment 3036823
> View attachment 3036824
> View attachment 3036825
> View attachment 3036826
> View attachment 3036827
> 
> Daily mail



Still would hit tbh ¯\_(&#12484_/¯


----------



## Ms.parker123

It so unfortunate, especially because he used to have 6 pack and was obsessed with his body.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Ms.parker123 said:


> It so unfortunate, especially because he used to have 6 pack and was obsessed with his body.



I know. Check out his picture on the very first page. You know that has to depress him and although it's easy to say he has the resources to get off his butt and do something about it, it's not always that easy.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I think the weight problem could just be an excuse as to why he stays in hiding. The weight is definitely a problem but I think there's deeper issues going on.

You mean to tell me that he made the effort to travel to Europe for his sister's wedding, then left because he didn't want to be in pictures? If that were the issue, wouldn't he think of that before he made the effort to go?

I think he has bigger issues with himself (addiction) and with his family. Blaming it on his weight is just a way that they can explain it to people when they ask.


----------



## arnott

Ms.parker123 said:


> It so unfortunate, especially because *he used to have 6 pack* and was obsessed with his body.



He did?


----------



## pixiejenna

Let's be real here folks Rob used to be just as vain as his sisters, he used to be in great shape and had serious muscle definition. Yes he would call them ouf on thier BS but he wasn't that far from them. I think he often thought of himself as above them(his sisters) because he was in law school, so it was his place to put them down. I think his current physical state is a combination of a few things. I think he has some form of depression and probably addiction too. I think he's probably depressed over where he is in life vs where he thought he would be. He wanted to be a lawyer like his dad but couldn't cut it. He basically has no purpose in his life right now he has no job, no connection with his family, and no girlfriend. PMK pretty much left him to fend for himself while she was busy parading around her prize pony. Which i get the feeling was pretty typical behavior on her end. Image where he could have been if she put a fraction of the time and energy pimping out Kimbo into him? She pretty much abandoned him when it came to the family business of promotion. His dad passed away when he was still young and had Bruce as a step father so he didn't have a strong male role model in his life growing up. I also think he's battling addiction too. He really seemed to go downhill when he was living with Khloe & Lamar. Given Lamar & company's history with drug use I think Rob probably started using drugs as a coping mechanism. On top of which we don't really know what went down in that house but he does I feel like what he  knows about thier relationship haunts him. He is the only Kardashian I have any empathy for because you can see he is genuinely struggling and sadly has a sh!ty family of narcissists as a support system. Yes his family has the financial means to get him back on track but that would require them to devote more time and energy than they would like to spend on something that they don't personally benefit from.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Don't think he was ever in law school.


----------



## mcb100

I don't know Rob, but he could be a decent person....I do not personally know him. When he was on Keeping up with the Kardashions, he didn't really have an outrageous personality to me, so I don't feel like I have a to lot judge him by. I feel like he was in his prime when he was dating Adrienne Bailon (I don't really think her own career ever really took off either, don't think she did that much after The Cheetah Girls.) 


He's probably gained weight from depression and other things, maybe drug use, but maybe not? Who knows? But people are capable of major weight transformations without plastic surgery, they do it all the time. It requires a lot of hard work and a lot of patience but it can be done. I also think that he did not leave the wedding because he did not want his photos taken. (Maybe a little bit, but there has to be more to the picture than that.) I think he has major issues with his family and basically did the equivalent of emancipating himself, except as an adult. I think maybe he realizes now that they are much too vain and self absorbed and maybe he didn't realize that when he was in his prime???
    However, lately, on the show it seemed that he was borrowing money and things from them and getting private chauffeurs because he does not want to be seen in public. If you're going to do the equivalent of emancipating yourself and not talking to your family, do not ask them for favors, especially for any financial ones. But then again, we all know that a lot of things in the show are fake and scripted, so whose to say that he's really taking anything from his family? 


I think he just needs mental help and then maybe for a while after he receives that help he can get himself on better track with a sense of self, career, or relationship. Having no direction in your life only makes you more depressed, he probably thinks he does not have any credentials. But he IS still young and he can change that. 
  I don't condone/support him, but I don't hate him either....he seems alright.


----------



## Encore Hermes

mcb100 said:


> I don't know Rob, but he could be a decent person....I do not personally know him. When he was on Keeping up with the Kardashions, he didn't really have an outrageous personality to me, so I don't feel like I have a to lot judge him by. I feel like he was in his prime when he was dating Adrienne Bailon (I don't really think her own career ever really took off either, don't think she did that much after The Cheetah Girls.)
> 
> 
> He's probably gained weight from depression and other things, maybe drug use, but maybe not? Who knows? But people are capable of major weight transformations without plastic surgery, they do it all the time. It requires a lot of hard work and a lot of patience but it can be done.* I also think that he did not leave the wedding because he did not want his photos taken.* (Maybe a little bit, but there has to be more to the picture than that.) I think he has major issues with his family and basically did the equivalent of emancipating himself, except as an adult. I think maybe he realizes now that they are much too vain and self absorbed and maybe he didn't realize that when he was in his prime???
> *However, lately, on the show it seemed that he was borrowing money and things from them *and getting private chauffeurs because he does not want to be seen in public. If you're going to do the equivalent of emancipating yourself and not talking to your family, do not ask them for favors, especially for any financial ones. But then again, we all know that a lot of things in the show are fake and scripted, so whose to say that he's really taking anything from his family?
> 
> 
> I think he just needs mental help and then maybe for a while after he receives that help he can get himself on better track with a sense of self, career, or relationship. Having no direction in your life only makes you more depressed, he probably thinks he does not have any credentials. But he IS still young and he can change that.
> I don't condone/support him, but I don't hate him either....he seems alright.



I don't think he left the wedding either because of the pictures. He would have known about them upfront. He is brother of the Bride, of course attending he would be photographed. 

But, I think asking for money, or financial help from the family on film  is scripted. He was paid cast making ? 10- 20 thousand per episode plus he is a designer and sells those sox at NM. Paid appearences at club openings as well.  Don't see why he would need to ask for money. He never appeared to be out of work.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I've heard of lots of drugs that cause weight loss, but what drugs could he be involved in that cause weight gain, especially to that extent?


----------



## ByeKitty

Coach Lover Too said:


> I've heard of lots of drugs that cause weight loss, but what drugs could he be involved in that cause weight gain, especially to that extent?



Antidepressants can lead to weight gain... I know some people get hungry from smoking weed, but I don't think to the extent that they gain this much weight. Maybe prednizone or something? Plenty of people get addicted to prescription drugs... Also, as Rob got older his metabolism may have slowed down, and he also got less active.

Either way, I feel bad for Rob. I don't think he deliberately gains weight because he wants to separate himself from the K klan. As much as we joke about his sock empire, it's just sad what's happening to him. He pretty much doesn't seem to have a family to fall back on. Meanwhile, he struggles with his feelings and seems to have a lack of goals. PMK doesn't get that, she probably feels like she tried with him and gave him many opportunities to jump on the Kardashian gravy train. Maybe he doesn't want any of that.


----------



## nastasja

Coach Lover Too said:


> I've heard of lots of drugs that cause weight loss, but what drugs could he be involved in that cause weight gain, especially to that extent?




I think he's long-rumored to be into weed, pills, and lean.


----------



## Bentley1

Rob gave up bc even when he was in great shape and doing things like Dancing With The Stars and appearing on KUWTK, he still wasn't accepted into the family like his sisters were. He was still seen as the outsider, the black sheep, the only boy. He complained constantly on the show that his mom favored all his sisters and got them all the good deals and didn't care about helping him with his future and his career. She threw him a bone and tried to make something out of that ridiculous sock line, but we all know how that ended up. He was crying out for attention long before we saw him implode and turn into an obese, drug using hermit. 
He just didn't see the point bc he wanted to have all the same opportunities extended to him that were, and are, being extended to all his sisters. Yet they kept telling him that he needed to make his own way and his own money and find his own opportunities and not to rely on the family. Meanwhile, the sisters are handed everything but Rob was told outright that it doesn't work the same way for him. 
He gave up bc what was the point of being slim and hot and up the family's behind when he was clearly treated differently and he wasn't getting what he wanted. He just let himself go in every way and gave them all a big F U. He's hurting himself the most, but, in his mind, "I'll show them."
For those who follow the show, you could see something like this coming for Rob. He was the "realist" of them all on the show. He really wore his heart on a sleeve and you could see him spiraling down. 

I'm certainly not making excuses for him. This is just my assessment of why Rob finally imploded and simply DGAF.


----------



## chowlover2

The only time Kris paid him any mind when he was in the finals on DWTS. I doubt if she even cares about his weight, what bothers her is that he is a reflection of her as a mother. Kris wants everyone to believe they are one big, happy family,when clearly they are not. Rob really needs to write a tell all. Would be very cathartic for him.


----------



## lh211

pixiejenna said:


> Let's be real here folks Rob used to be just as vain as his sisters, he used to be in great shape and had serious muscle definition. Yes he would call them ouf on thier BS but he wasn't that far from them. I think he often thought of himself as above them(his sisters) because he was in law school, so it was his place to put them down. I think his current physical state is a combination of a few things. I think he has some form of depression and probably addiction too. I think he's probably depressed over where he is in life vs where he thought he would be. He wanted to be a lawyer like his dad but couldn't cut it. *He basically has no purpose in his life right now he has no job, no connection with his family, and no girlfriend. PMK pretty much left him to fend for himself while she was busy parading around her prize pony. *Which i get the feeling was pretty typical behavior on her end. Image where he could have been if she put a fraction of the time and energy pimping out Kimbo into him? She pretty much abandoned him when it came to the family business of promotion. His dad passed away when he was still young and had Bruce as a step father so he didn't have a strong male role model in his life growing up. I also think he's battling addiction too. He really seemed to go downhill when he was living with Khloe & Lamar. Given Lamar & company's history with drug use I think Rob probably started using drugs as a coping mechanism. On top of which we don't really know what went down in that house but he does I feel like what he  knows about thier relationship haunts him. He is the only Kardashian I have any empathy for because you can see he is genuinely struggling and sadly has a sh!ty family of narcissists as a support system. Yes his family has the financial means to get him back on track but that would require them to devote more time and energy than they would like to spend on something that they don't personally benefit from.



Totally agree. Being pushed to the side can be very damaging for certain people.  I don't think she has given a hoot about him for years because he is not as lucrative as the others.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Yea, I didn't even think about prescriptions drugs causing the weight gain. 

I wish Rob had a close aunt or someone he could confide it. Aren't  there any relatives on his dad's side that would be willing to help him?? Seems as though the whole family has turned their back on him. Kris is ALL about appearances and it doesn't matter to her who gets hurt in the process.


----------



## shiny_things

I feel sorry for Rob. Imagine growing up in a family where you come last because you can't be pimped out and when you start to struggle no one seems to give a crap. He could very well have a food addiction, such a thing exists.


----------



## labelwhore04

Bentley1 said:


> Rob gave up bc even when he was in great shape and doing things like Dancing With The Stars and appearing on KUWTK, he still wasn't accepted into the family like his sisters were. He was still seen as the outsider, the black sheep, the only boy. He complained constantly on the show that his mom favored all his sisters and got them all the good deals and didn't care about helping him with his future and his career. She threw him a bone and tried to make something out of that ridiculous sock line, but we all know how that ended up. He was crying out for attention long before we saw him implode and turn into an obese, drug using hermit.
> He just didn't see the point bc he wanted to have all the same opportunities extended to him that were, and are, being extended to all his sisters. Yet they kept telling him that he needed to make his own way and his own money and find his own opportunities and not to rely on the family. Meanwhile, the sisters are handed everything but Rob was told outright that it doesn't work the same way for him.
> He gave up bc what was the point of being slim and hot and up the family's behind when he was clearly treated differently and he wasn't getting what he wanted. He just let himself go in every way and gave them all a big F U. He's hurting himself the most, but, in his mind, "I'll show them."
> For those who follow the show, you could see something like this coming for Rob. He was the "realist" of them all on the show. He really wore his heart on a sleeve and you could see him spiraling down.
> 
> I'm certainly not making excuses for him. This is just my assessment of why Rob finally imploded and simply DGAF.



Yes exactly. It actually kinda pissed me off the way Kim talked to him like she was better than him. She made herself seem like she was sooo hardworking and he was just some lazy moocher. The only reason she has money is because her mother pimps her out and does all the work while she just shows up, and selling a sex tape for money is not hard, upstanding work. Rob cant sell sex the way she can because hes a man. She just got lucky, she is no better than Rob. Kim overall doesnt seem to give a damn about Rob and his problems. The only person who seems to want to help him is Khloe. I duno, i feel bad for him. People underestimate the impact of an awful family situation can have on peoples psyche. Being labelled as the black sheep in your family of  6 kids would be hard on any normal person let alone a celeb whos in the spotlight.


----------



## labelwhore04

They should all have sympathy for Rob because without their pimp mother and the fact that they got lucky, they would still be out there on the streets trolling for rich husbands and selling their clothes on ebay. Khloe would probably be a drug addict by now, Kourtney would be working in a clothing store after Dash failed and Kim would still be organizing Paris' closet. So they should all get off their high horse. I bet if it wasnt for all the fame, Rob wouldve been the most successful.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hate the way Kris, Kim and Khloe are always 'talking to him on the phone" (which I doubt they are, Kinda like when Kim used to talk to Reggie) while they are taping.  They are putting his business on front street!  Let him be!  if he wants to take money out of his account, so what.  let him.  

They all break down and cry over Rob, yet they stay playing him on their TV show.  It's messy.  I'm really surprised at Khloe, because she seemed at one point to be the closest to him.


----------



## Eva1991

They claim to be an extremely close family and very supportive of each other but they've pretty much abandoned Rob. He's going through a rough patch for more than a year. If they were as supportive as they say they are, they would actually help him he'll probably be better now. They have tons of resources after all.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Rob..has been pretty much cast aside. He doesn't make $ doing anything really..so he's kinda useless to them. Sad.


----------



## Ms.parker123

arnott said:


> He did?


 
Maybe not a 6 pack, but a nice toned body!


----------



## whimsic

What can PMK do for his career anyway? He can't act, model, or sing. He most certainly can't dress like a thot and parade his *** on instagram. The guy's just lazy and I don't have any sympathy for him. He should've used his father's connections to start a career in law instead of *****ing about how his mother isn't helping find work.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

whimsic said:


> What can PMK do for his career anyway? He can't act, model, or sing. He most certainly can't dress like a thot and parade his *** on instagram. The guy's just lazy and I don't have any sympathy for him. He should've used his father's connections to start a career in law instead of *****ing about how his mother isn't helping find work.



It's still not to late for him, however a little inspiration and encouragement from his egg donor would be nice.


----------



## bisousx

He doesn't need his dad's connections. He could use his network of friends from USC. That's what going to top tier schools are for. But while his former classmates are most likely working corporate gigs, Rob probably thinks he's above all of that and that's why he never went for a conventional career. And let's face it, he is LAZY. He didn't work even when his mom handed him opportunities.


----------



## pixiejenna

whimsic said:


> What can PMK do for his career anyway? He can't act, model, or sing. He most certainly can't dress like a thot and parade his *** on instagram. The guy's just lazy and I don't have any sympathy for him. He should've used his father's connections to start a career in law instead of *****ing about how his mother isn't helping find work.



She could have pimped him out when he was in better shape. He was hot and really pimping out a guy isn't really any different than a girl.  I do agree that he is lazy. Do we even know what happened with law school did he just drop out? Or did he finish but couldn't pass the bar?


----------



## Encore Hermes

pixiejenna said:


> She could have pimped him out when he was in better shape. He was hot and really pimping out a guy isn't really any different than a girl.  I do agree that he is lazy. Do we even know what happened with law school did he just drop out? Or did he finish but couldn't pass the bar?



He was never in law school.


----------



## knics33

DC-Cutie said:


> I hate the way Kris, Kim and Khloe are always 'talking to him on the phone" (which I doubt they are, Kinda like when Kim used to talk to Reggie) while they are taping.  They are putting his business on front street!  Let him be!  if he wants to take money out of his account, so what.  let him.
> 
> They all break down and cry over Rob, yet they stay playing him on their TV show.  It's messy.  I'm really surprised at Khloe, because she seemed at one point to be the closest to him.



Agreed. I feel sorry for him. I think he is 100% a depressed addict. The fact that they would go as far to exploit the struggle he is going through is disgusting.


----------



## zen1965

What does his career have to do with lack of help by his mother? He went to school and should have looked for a job after graduation. SMH. 
We are not talking about a kid here, but then maybe we are.


----------



## tweegy

zen1965 said:


> What does his career have to do with lack of help by his mother? He went to school and should have looked for a job after graduation. SMH.
> We are not talking about a kid here, but then maybe we are.




Bingo! 

I have no sympathy for socks... If you can't run a sock empire have a seat...


----------



## ByeKitty

zen1965 said:


> What does his career have to do with lack of help by his mother? He went to school and should have looked for a job after graduation. SMH.
> We are not talking about a kid here, but then maybe we are.



Not making any excuses, but right after graduation he seemed to enjoy riding the K gravy train, so looking for a job at that point perhaps didn't seem to make sense. Now, he doesn't come across as someone who can be fully held accountable. He seems severely depressed and is probably addicted to something. I wouldn't call that "kid", but he's not like your average independent mature man. Call me naive, but I don't think all of this is mere laziness.


----------



## whimsic

ByeKitty said:


> Not making any excuses, but right after graduation he seemed to enjoy riding the K gravy train, so looking for a job at that point perhaps didn't seem to make sense. Now, he doesn't come across as someone who can be fully held accountable. He seems severely depressed and is probably addicted to something. I wouldn't call that "kid", but he's not like your average independent mature man. Call me naive, but I don't think all of this is mere laziness.



No one is disagreeing, he clearly has problems. People are blaming PMK for his situation, but she is probably the one who got him on the dance show, the sock line, and probably everything else, while he lived in Khloe's house, ate her food, and did God knows what with Lamar. He's a hopeless case, and his laziness is what got him to where he is right now.


----------



## ByeKitty

whimsic said:


> No one is disagreeing, he clearly has problems. People are blaming PMK for his situation, but she is probably the one who got him on the dance show, the sock line, and probably everything else, while he lived in Khloe's house, ate her food, and did God knows what with Lamar. He's a hopeless case, and his laziness is what got him to where he is right now.



I definitely agree with this, I wouldn't blame PMK for all of this. But we can only guess what exactly triggered it - maybe laziness (leading to very few achievements, things gain confidence from), combined with a lack of male role models (mourning the death of Robert Sr?), entitledness, less fameho opportunities being a male K... And perhaps a predisposition to mental issues.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I can't help but feel maternal towards him. I guess it's because I have a son his age. 
He sure seems to have a lot of support on the facebook pages from what I've noticed. People magazine was taking a beating for making fun of his weight. Hopefully he gets himself together before it's too late.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Until you understand mental illness and/or addiction you won't understand why Rob is the way he is. It's not a flaw in character, it's not a matter of "laziness" or "willpower" and when people say things like that it just adds more stigma to an issue that already has enough.


----------



## clevercat

blackkitty4378 said:


> Until you understand mental illness and/or addiction you won't understand why Rob is the way he is. It's not a flaw in character, it's not a matter of "laziness" or "willpower" and when people say things like that it just adds more stigma to an issue that already has enough.




This. Completely agree.


----------



## michie

Is he indeed suffering from depression, though? I know they pretty much allude to this on the show, but is this really the case? I don't know him from a bag of bricks, but how can y'all call him lazy when he competed on "DWTS", of all things? A "lazy" person couldn't do that.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I'd be willing to bet money on the fact that he's mentally ill and/or has an addiction. All of the signs are there.


----------



## michie

blackkitty4378 said:


> I'd be willing to bet money on the fact that he's mentally ill and/or has an addiction. All of the signs are there.



All what "signs"? Honest question. Nobody sees him, nobody hears from him...how does anyone know he's not just fed up and being a recluse?


----------



## blackkitty4378

michie said:


> All what "signs"? Honest question. Nobody sees him, nobody hears from him...how does anyone know he's not just fed up and being a recluse?



Well, that's exactly it. The weight gain, isolation human beings are social animals and one does not become a recluse unless there's deeper issues going on.

Not to mention the fact that it's been rumored that he's into drugs, lived with Khloe and Lamar, etc.

If he were just a lazy, self-entitled degenerate that Kim makes him out to be I don't see why he would have completed college. He seemed to have goals and aspirations at one point in his life.

It's not excusing his behavior. He needs to go to rehab or do something to help himself.


----------



## tweegy

Sox is pissed..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-video-games-day-Rolling-Stone-interview.html


----------



## Coach Lover Too

tweegy said:


> Sox is pissed..
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-video-games-day-Rolling-Stone-interview.html



I love reading the comments better than I do the articles. No love there for Kim!


----------



## tweegy

Coach Lover Too said:


> I love reading the comments better than I do the articles. No love there for Kim!



Yeh, I do that too! Its where the gold is


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> I love reading the comments better than I do the articles. No love there for Kim!





tweegy said:


> Yeh, I do that too! Its where the gold is



+1 
People of the internet say some hilarious ish!


----------



## Lounorada

And as for angry sox, I don't blame him for being pi$$ed at Kim. He should snatch that wig right off her head.


----------



## shoegal

Lounorada said:


> And as for angry sox, I don't blame him for being pi$$ed at Kim. He should snatch that wig right off her head.




Or start spilling her secrets...


----------



## clydekiwi

shoegal said:


> Or start spilling her secrets...




Oh ya. Spill her secrets [emoji2]


----------



## Lounorada

shoegal said:


> Or start spilling her secrets...




Yes, absolutely! I'm here for that...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Do y'all think he's really gained over a hundred pounds??


----------



## Blueberry

I think he lives a normal life, only he's not interested in being under the spotlight fame.


----------



## Jayne1

He's the only one who can write that book we all want to read.


----------



## clydekiwi

Jayne1 said:


> He's the only one who can write that book we all want to read.




Omg! And he should!!! He would make millions literally becuz we all wanna read it lol


----------



## arnott

shoegal said:


> Or start spilling her secrets...



Yes!


----------



## kirsten

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Do y'all think he's really gained over a hundred pounds??




Yes. He looks like he weighs 300+ now. When he was thinner and fit he was probably 185-200ish.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'd buy the book and I wouldn't even wait for it to go on sale! I'd be willin' to pay full price! lol


----------



## lh211

Lounorada said:


> And as for angry sox, I don't blame him for being pi$$ed at Kim. He should snatch that wig right off her head.



Let's all pray this happens in public. I'll provide the snacks and drinks.


----------



## Lounorada

lh211 said:


> Let's all pray this happens in public. I'll provide the snacks and drinks.


 
Oh, YES! Someone should remind Sox to bring a giant pin with him, so he can pop that plastic, fake a$$ of Kims, resulting in this:


----------



## shoegal

Coach Lover Too said:


> I'd buy the book and I wouldn't even wait for it to go on sale! I'd be willin' to pay full price! lol




I would be in line right behind you - full price buy!


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> I'd buy the book and I wouldn't even wait for it to go on sale! I'd be willin' to pay full price! lol


Me too!


----------



## lh211

Lounorada said:


> Oh, YES! Someone should remind Sox to bring a giant pin with him, so he can pop that plastic, fake a$$ of Kims, resulting in this:





All the plastic would be an azz to get off the walls (no pun intended!)


----------



## Lounorada

lh211 said:


> All the plastic would be an azz to get off the walls (no pun intended!)


----------



## arnott

lh211 said:


> Let's all pray this happens in public. I'll provide the snacks and drinks.



  I'm ready!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ROB, are you listenin'!?!?!


----------



## Swanky

She hardly spilled any secrets IMO. . . she said nothing that we can't see/assume ourselves.


----------



## tweegy

True, very true. 

But she could have been a little more tactful about the topic tho (can't believe I'm remotely siding with socks). But I guess she doesn't have any f**ks to give with regards to his feelings. So I also see why she would reply so bluntly. But she wasn't lying [emoji23]


----------



## labelwhore04

Well this is Kim we're talking about, she is not the most compassionate person on the planet.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Off topic sorta. Looks like Rob's got some competition.


----------



## bisousx

Coach Lover Too said:


> Off topic sorta. Looks like Rob's got some competition.



Lol! I have feeling her socks are gonna fly off the shelves. Poor Rob.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Lol! *I have feeling her socks are gonna fly off the shelves.* Poor Rob.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

bisousx said:


> Lol! I have feeling her socks are gonna fly off the shelves. Poor Rob.




Terrible but most likely true [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It befuddles me that there is a "designer sock" niche. Rihanna or Rob, or whoever else comes along. For whyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## tweegy

Coach Lover Too said:


> Off topic sorta. Looks like Rob's got some competition.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] ok socks fenty


----------



## pittcat

Tj maxx has to get inventory somehow!


----------



## Swanky

The reality star posted for the first time in months on Thursday,  sharing a photo of himself without a shirt on, chowing down on a pulled  pork sandwich.
  	It's not a new photo, however.
 	"#tbt Me just chill-zoning in Malibu eating a pulled pork sandwich," Rob penned as a caption to the delicious-looking image.
 	Kardashian has remained out of the spotlight for about 18 months now, ever since getting into such a fight with Kim Kardashian.
 	In May 2014, he peaced out of Europe prior to her wedding to Kanye West; Rob has rarely if ever been spotted in public since.
 	He's made multiple references to being fat in the past, with relatives confirming that the reality star feels insecure about his weight.
 	Hence the theory that he's making a small statement here by giving followers a look at himself eating while shirtless

http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2...ium=referral&utm_campaign=JulyTrafficExchange


----------



## tweegy

I saw this on dm... Socks isn't looking overweight here ...he looks Normal to me ...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Even at his highest weight, I still think he's hot. He's a normal guy and that's attractive to me.

(not that I'm attracted to young guys, but hopefully y'all know what I mean.)


----------



## Sasha2012

tweegy said:


> I saw this on dm... Socks isn't looking overweight here ...he looks Normal to me ...



He said it was a throwback picture so i'm guessing it's a few years old.



> #tbt Me just chill-zoning in Malibu eating a pulled pork sandwich," Rob penned as a caption to the delicious-looking image.


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> He said it was a throwback picture so i'm guessing it's a few years old.





Well that explains it [emoji14]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Rob Kardashian Kinda Smiles, Looks Great in New Instagram Selfie: Photo


Rob Kardashian's back -- and he looks great!

PHOTOS: Best KUWTK moments

The usually-reclusive reality TV star chose the evening of the 2015 MTV Video Music Awards to make his official return to social media -- sharing his first selfie in years!
As his famous siblings took to the red carpet at the high profile event, brother Rob showed off his slimmed-down face in an almost-smiling selfie, the first real-time picture he's posted of himself for a very long time.


Looking trim and handsome, Rob, 28, is staring thoughtfully into the camera, and it certainly looks like his workouts with sister Kim Kardashian are paying off!
As Us Weekly reported previously, Rob has been hitting the canyons in Los Angeles with his sister Kim, going on what the pregnant reality star described as "the hardest hike ever," in a bid to shape up. Kris Jenner's only son has also shown evidence of other workouts, sharing a picture recently of half-sister Kylie Jenner and her beau Tyga, after running into them during his morning exercise regime.

Rob stayed home recently while the rest of his famous family went on vacation to St. Barts. But according to mom Kris, things are looking up for Rob. "He's on a good path right now," she recently told ET, adding that he was working out and "doing terrific."
Keep it up, Rob!


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ew-instagram-selfie-pic-2015318#ixzz3kODhYNal 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook








Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ew-instagram-selfie-pic-2015318#ixzz3kODaaWYD 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## LavenderIce

I hope things are turning around for him.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

LavenderIce said:


> I hope things are turning around for him.




Me too. I've always liked him and thought he was such a handsome guy. 
I don't believe for a minute that him and Kim go hiking together! Him, yes. Kim, no way.


----------



## shiny_things

#TeamRob


----------



## Swanky

*Rob Kardashian Blames Milkshakes for Weight Gain: "Started Right Here"*







Rpb Kardashian throwsback to his thinner self - see the pic from 2011                         
Credit: Denise Truscello/WireImage                    

*Rob Kardashian*  is blaming milkshakes for his weight gain. The 28-year-old posted a  Thursday throwback picture of himself drinking the sweet beverage on Instagram on Thursday, Aug. 27.

 &#8220;Started right here with these milkshakes hahaha...#throwbackthursday,&#8221; *Kris Jenner*&#8217;s  only son captioned the #TBT pic. The photo is from June 2011, when a  slimmer-looking Kardashian dined at Sugar Factory American Brasserie in  Las Vegas.
 During a May episode of _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_,  Jenner revealed that Rob had gained 100 pounds in over a year. "I cry  myself to sleep literally every night worrying about [Rob]," the momager  said of her reclusive son, who has refused the family&#8217;s pleas  to seek  help. "It's breaking my heart."




Rob Kardashian dined at Sugar Factory in Las Vegas in 2011.
Credit: Denise Truscello/WireImage            


 The Arthur George designer, who has been struggling with depression  and his weight for years, has been vocal about working out recently.  Earlier this week, he shared an Instagram photo after crossing paths  with his half-sister *Kylie Jenner* and boyfriend *Tyga* while on a walk in their shared Calabasas, Calif. neighborhood. On Aug. 14 older sister *Kim* revealed she and her brother worked up a sweat hiking as well. 
 &#8220;Just went on the hardest hike ever today with @robkardashian,&#8221; she  tweeted. On Aug. 25 she also shared, &#8220;Rise & Grind! Workout  time!!!!! With @robkardashian.&#8221;
 &#8220;He&#8217;s always in and out. He makes it work with his schedule and he&#8217;s on his path,&#8221; his trainer *Gunnar Peterson* tells *Us Weekly*  of Rob&#8217;s workout regimen. &#8220;In the scheme of life this is a chapter,  it&#8217;s not The Book Of Rob. Watch him be better than ever! Watch! I&#8217;m  taking all bets!&#8221;

As sister and roommate *Khloe *previously explained, Rob has his good days and his bad days.
 "Rob definitely has his ups and downs, and he's been struggling for  the past year and a half, maybe two years, which I think we've all had  those times in our life," Khloe told _E! News_ in April. "He's  been working out a little and trying to get his groove back. And he  acknowledges it! He's aware that he's very introverted and of course not  the way he used to be. I think being aware is probably the best thing."


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...kshakes-for-weight-gain-2015278#ixzz3kQFAjnYH
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DC-Cutie

now I love me some Rob, but come on dude - Milkshakes?  really????  But wait, that's Kris talking about the milkshakes...


----------



## CeeJay

Didn't Kim have some Milkshake company in the Middle East (or something that she was promoting with Milkshakes?).  

All I can think (re: Kim) is the song by Kelis .. 

_My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard,
And they're like
It's better than yours,
Damn right it's better than yours,
I can teach you,
But I have to charge_


----------



## bag-mania

> During a May episode of _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_,  Jenner  revealed that Rob had gained 100 pounds in over a year. "I cry  myself  to sleep literally every night worrying about [Rob]," the momager  said  of her reclusive son, who has refused the familys pleas  to seek  help.  "It's breaking my heart."



Somehow I'm a bit skeptical of  Kris' claim that she cries herself to sleep every night over Rob. Maybe  she's crying because she hasn't figured out a way to make money off of  him yet. That I could believe.


----------



## blackkitty4378

^^ Yeah reading that made me cringe. Everyone knows damn well that she doesn't give a s*** about her kids unless she's making her 10%. She probably smiles in her sleep.


----------



## Jayne1

If he appears suddenly slimmer, his mom finally convinced him to get lap band.


----------



## berrydiva

If milkshake is a metaphor for drugs then yes, it began with the milkshakes.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Even though he looks thinner in that picture his eyes look sorta sad to me. I feel for him, I can't help myself.


----------



## chowlover2

I honestly think it's an old pic. I'll believe he's lost the weight when he is sighted somewhere.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wasn't it just a couple months ago he was spotted in the very thread leaving a burger joint? He was still very large then.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yep. This was posted 6/18/15. He was leaving In N Out. 

So they are saying he lost how many pounds in less than three months?


----------



## knasarae

It's easy to catfish someone with just a face shot, and his sisters are the queens of PS.  Maybe he did lose some weight.  But if he lost a lot, he would've posted more than a selfie.  I do hope he back into fitness and taking care of himself.


----------



## Lounorada

chowlover2 said:


> I honestly think it's an old pic. I'll believe he's lost the weight when he is sighted somewhere.


 
Exactly what I was just about to type!


----------



## tomz_grl

Maybe he's had weight loss surgery. You lose a lot within the first few months.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Reminds me of the head shots one of my guy friend constantly gets on his online dating profile [emoji23].

Chicks stay sending head shots and not full body because they grossly misrepresent their weight and then have the nerve to be mad when someone calls them out on it [emoji23].

Makes me want to watch that episode of Catfish with the rapper guy from Nappy Roots again. That episode was a complete mess.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I heard that if you are overweight, you lose the most/more weight in the beginning of your exercise/diet regime.

If you're at a "healthy weight," it takes more time to lose. 

So it wouldn't be too far fetched to say that he lost. Lot of weight in a short time.


----------



## arnott

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Reminds me of the head shots one of my guy friend constantly gets on his online dating profile [emoji23].
> 
> *Chicks stay sending head shots and not full body because they grossly misrepresent their weight and then have the nerve to be mad when someone calls them out on it *[emoji23].
> 
> Makes me want to watch that episode of Catfish with the rapper guy from Nappy Roots again. That episode was a complete mess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Reminds me of the head shots one of my guy friend constantly gets on his online dating profile [emoji23].
> 
> Chicks stay sending head shots and not full body because they grossly misrepresent their weight and then have the nerve to be mad when someone calls them out on it [emoji23].
> 
> Makes me want to watch that episode of Catfish with the rapper guy from *Nappy Roots again. That episode was a complete mess*.



chile.... wooooo saaaaaa - that episode had me completely dumbfounded!!!  Like how are you claiming to be a dime, then show up looking like a nickle expecting change????  How sway???  and the nerve to get mad that he didn't want her dusty butt!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Reminds me of the head shots one of my guy friend constantly gets on his online dating profile [emoji23].
> 
> Chicks stay sending head shots and not full body because they grossly misrepresent their weight and then have the nerve to be mad when someone calls them out on it [emoji23].
> 
> Makes me want to watch that episode of Catfish with the rapper guy from Nappy Roots again. That episode was a complete mess.



Nappy Roots was on Catfish? Hawt dang! I need to watch that one.


----------



## ChanelMommy

knasarae said:


> It's easy to catfish someone with just a face shot, and his sisters are the queens of PS.  Maybe he did lose some weight.  But if he lost a lot, he would've posted more than a selfie.  I do hope he back into fitness and taking care of himself.



agree.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC-Cutie said:


> chile.... wooooo saaaaaa - that episode had me completely dumbfounded!!!  Like how are you claiming to be a dime, then show up looking like a nickle expecting change????  How sway???  and the nerve to get mad that he didn't want her dusty butt!!




A nickel? You are so generous [emoji23][emoji23]


ChanelMommy said:


> Nappy Roots was on Catfish? Hawt dang! I need to watch that one.




Yes, Prophet.


----------



## Ladybug09

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Reminds me of the head shots one of my guy friend constantly gets on his online dating profile [emoji23].
> 
> *Chicks stay sending head shots and not full body because they grossly misrepresent their weight and then have the nerve to be mad when someone calls them out on it [emoji23].*
> 
> Makes me want to watch that episode of Catfish with the rapper guy from Nappy Roots again. That episode was a complete mess.


Guydo this ish too, but they are even worse...they lie about the even bigger stuff...Height, Weight, Job, Income, Marital Status....you can always lose or gain weight....most of this other stuff, not so much.


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> Like how are you claiming to be a dime, then show up looking like a nickle expecting change???? !!



Omg omg lol quote of the year


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ladybug09 said:


> Guydo this ish too, but they are even worse...they lie about the even bigger stuff...Height, Weight, Job, Income, Marital Status....you can always lose or gain weight....most of this other stuff, not so much.




Yes, I've seen them on Catfish. I was only talking about the run ins my guy friend had. 

Funny, one of the chicks said to my friend she could always lose weight as if it made her lying any better. A liar is a liar, no matter what the lie is.


----------



## Swanky

Can't  pretend to be surprised. . .


 *          Rob Kardashian            Hospitalized with Diabetes          *

 






http://www.tmz.com/person/rob-kardashian/
*Rob Kardashian* was rushed to the hospital and diagnosed with diabetes ... TMZ has learned.
 We're told Rob wasn't feeling well over the weekend and as his  condition worsened, his family became alarmed and Rob was taken to an  L.A. hospital.
 Doctors performed tests and diagnosed the condition ... and it was news to Rob. He had no clue he was diabetic.
 Doctors stabilized him and as of this post he's still in the hospital.
 Sources close to the Kardashians say this was a wake up call and Rob wants to start 2016 healthy.
 Rob was last seen in public on an In-N-Out run this past June.










Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3vkhMWzKm
​


----------



## buzzytoes

Not surprising at all. Glad he caught it before it got too serious. I work with a guy who had a stroke over the summer because he was diabetic and didn't know. He then had another stroke while in surgery having his arteries unclogged. It is scary business!


----------



## Jayne1

Now Kris will get her way, make him get stomach stapling surgery, to save his life.  He'll lose weight and she'll ask him to reappear on the TV show.


----------



## YSoLovely

Not surprised and I hope he gets a handle on it, but Kris is foul for leaking that info...


----------



## Encore Hermes

YSoLovely said:


> Not surprised and I hope he gets a handle on it, but *Kris is foul for leaking that info*...




 

 If the info, rushed to hospital because of _diabetes_ is true.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Encore Hermes said:


> If the info, rushed to hospital because of _diabetes_ is true.


Yeah, I'm doubtful unless he had some type of serious complication (I've recently been working on diabetes research). It sounds more like Kris trying to spin his poor health into some type of endorsement....


----------



## DiorT

Let's cue the paparazzi parade of Kardashian Range Rovers into Cedar's Sinai for the next few days.


----------



## Encore Hermes

mrsinsyder said:


> Yeah, I'm doubtful unless he had some type of serious complication (I've recently been working on diabetes research). It sounds more like Kris trying to spin his poor health into some type of endorsement....



Jmo.....I was thinking he could have been admitted for another reason,  substance related so they are putting out 'their' story before something is leaked. 

I remember when someone caught a pic of Kanye and Kim parking to the building where a obgyn is, before it was announced that she was pregnant with North. Quickly a story came out that Kim and Kanye were going to the chiropractor (in same building). Even gossip cop printed the chiropractor story.  I can't remember if it was a month or couple weeks later it was announced she was pregnant.


----------



## YSoLovely

mrsinsyder said:


> Yeah, I'm doubtful unless he had some type of serious complication (I've recently been working on diabetes research). It sounds more like Kris trying to spin his poor health into some type of endorsement....




I don't that he has diabetes, tbh.
A friend of mine collapsed and was subsequently hospitalized because of his. He didn't know he had it then, he was just thirsty all the time and drinking liters of fluids everyday, before he blacked out at work one day and woke up in the restroom...


----------



## sparkle7

My friend was rushed to the hospital because she was diabetic and didn't know.  She hadn't been feeling well at work. They took her to hospital and her blood sugar was 800. She  She ended in icu on insulin drip for a day until stabilize.


----------



## mrsinsyder

YSoLovely said:


> I don't that he has diabetes, tbh.
> A friend of mine *collapsed and was subsequently hospitalized because of his*. He didn't know he had it then, he was just thirsty all the time and drinking liters of fluids everyday, *before he blacked out at work one day* and woke up in the restroom...



As I said, if he had a serious complication, as your friend did, it makes sense. Your friend wasn't admitted because "he had diabetes," he was admitted because he had some severe issues caused by having diabetes.

I can't imagine him being admitted unless he went into DKA, or something equally serious. He wouldn't be admitted just because he's been diagnosed as diabetic, heck, my mom's primary care doctor gave her the news and sent her home.


----------



## pinktailcat

sparkle7 said:


> My friend was rushed to the hospital because she was diabetic and didn't know.  She hadn't been feeling well at work. They took her to hospital and her blood sugar was 800. She  She ended in icu on insulin drip for a day until stabilize.




Diabetes is not a joke for sure but isn't this old news for Rob? I thought I saw an old episode in which Rob's blood test or something came back and he was in really bad shape according to those numbers....


----------



## Encore Hermes

This is from E the Kardashian channel so I assume they have correct info.

Worded oddly imo. So he went to the hosp over the weekend then went to a MD? Do not see diabetes mentioned by name

new development concerning Rob Kardashian's health has been revealed.
E! News confirms that the 28-year-old, who has remained away from the spotlight for quite some time now, is *back at home after being hospitalized for a health scare.*
*Rob was rushed to a Los Angeles hospital after not feeling well over the holiday weekend. Once his condition seemed to worsen, he was taken to the doctor to see what was going on. *After performing various tests, doctors explained that Rob's health needs to be a priority.
"He's home already. He went for a little and is fine now. It was a wake up call," the source tells E! News. The insider adds that Rob's tests revealed his blood sugar levels were very high, and doctors told him that he needs to lose weight, exercise and dramatically change his diet, or it will get worse. 
Rob's well-being has been in question ever since he decided to become reclusive, and the speculation was heightened when sisters Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian each took to Instagram to share touching messages about their little brother.

http://www.eonline.com/news/727101/...n-health-scare-was-a-wake-up-call-source-says


----------



## VickyB

pinktailcat said:


> Diabetes is not a joke for sure but isn't this old news for Rob? I thought I saw an old episode in which Rob's blood test or something came back and he was in really bad shape according to those numbers....



I just saw that episode and it was his liver numbers that were bad.


----------



## grand_duchess

Wonder if Kris will be able to get Rob a gig with Liberty Medical?


----------



## dooneybaby

Encore Hermes said:


> This is from E the Kardashian channel so I assume they have correct info.
> 
> Worded oddly imo. So he went to the hosp over the weekend then went to a MD? Do not see diabetes mentioned by name
> 
> new development concerning Rob Kardashian's health has been revealed.
> E! News confirms that the 28-year-old, who has remained away from the spotlight for quite some time now, is *back at home after being hospitalized for a health scare.*
> *Rob was rushed to a Los Angeles hospital after not feeling well over the holiday weekend. Once his condition seemed to worsen, he was taken to the doctor to see what was going on. *After performing various tests, doctors explained that Rob's health needs to be a priority.
> "He's home already. He went for a little and is fine now. It was a wake up call," the source tells E! News. The insider adds that Rob's tests revealed his blood sugar levels were very high, and doctors told him that he needs to lose weight, exercise and dramatically change his diet, or it will get worse.
> Rob's well-being has been in question ever since he decided to become reclusive, and the speculation was heightened when sisters Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian each took to Instagram to share touching messages about their little brother.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/727101/...n-health-scare-was-a-wake-up-call-source-says


Just heard the E! report Tuesday night about Rob's high blood sugar.
Just how unhealthy has he become?
I guess he's still living in seclusion at Khloe's house and constantly invites his friends over for parties.
Why has he become so self-destructive?
I guess he feels he can't live up to the success of the other Kardashian/Jenner siblings.


----------



## Swanky

Well being overweight and having a terrible diet is definitely a fast track to diabetes.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I also want to know why every diagnosis has to be made public with this family. I truly wonder  if he wanted this to get out


----------



## mrsinsyder

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I also want to know why every diagnosis has to be made public with this family. I truly wonder  if he wanted this to get out


Endorsements.


----------



## bisousx

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I also want to know why every diagnosis has to be made public with this family. I truly wonder  if he wanted this to get out





mrsinsyder said:


> Endorsements.



Nah, he's been reclusive for a few years now. I highly doubt he wanted this to get out - his family likely leaked the news.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I also want to know why every diagnosis has to be made public with this family. I truly wonder  if he wanted this to get out



Keeps the brand in the news. If they are paid to have early/first access to their breaking news (ie tmz or daily mail ) they might be negotiating now for next year and need a big story out.  All the sisters' stories are being recycled at this point but Reclusive Rob is interesting and fresh.  

That said, I feel sorry for him. Rob wants out of the spotlight and to be left alone. I hope he gets his ish together and finds his own way vs going back to the show for $.


----------



## pixiejenna

I hope that this will be the wake up call to set him straight. His health has taken a back burner for the past few years between his depression and drug abuse. I hate that PMK is releasing what's wrong with him but I feel like in her sick twisted mind she thinks it will help him get on track when the whole world knows his problem and shame him into submission. It doesn't work that way PMK I'd think by now you'd understand that fat shaming backfires and causes people to gain weight. I hope he makes genuine effort to make the needed changes type 2 can be reversed with diet and exercise. 

I hate to say it because it does involve the K's the timing of this is awfully suspicious. Is this just a ploy to secure him a weight loss kontract, new years resolution to lose weight? I can see her pimping him out every step of the way.


----------



## VickyB

dooneybaby said:


> Just heard the E! report Tuesday night about Rob's high blood sugar.
> Just how unhealthy has he become?
> I guess he's still living in seclusion at Khloe's house and constantly invites his friends over for parties.
> Why has he become so self-destructive?
> I guess he feels he can't live up to the success of the other Kardashian/Jenner siblings.



I'm not so sure about that. Perhaps he's the only one who has stopped drinking the kool aid and is disgusted with the naked photo shoot driven circus/shallow whoring lives Kris has created/pushed on them(all focused on the girl Ks)? Kris seems like an uber manipulator. Interesting that the 2 family members that have made a run for the hills are Rob and Bruce, eh?


----------



## Swanky

He's an adult, he's doing what he wants. . .


----------



## dooneybaby

VickyB said:


> I'm not so sure about that. Perhaps he's the only one who has stopped drinking the kool aid and is disgusted with the naked photo shoot driven circus/shallow whoring lives Kris has created/pushed on them(all focused on the girl Ks)? Kris seems like an uber manipulator. Interesting that the 2 family members that have made a run for the hills are Rob and Bruce, eh?


Well they haven't run very far.


----------



## VickyB

dooneybaby said:


> Well they haven't run very far.



Sorta right. Caitlyn(Bruce) did a runner and is no longer drinking the kool aide and telling her truth about her life with Kris. But she is still trading on the brand. Rob has not had anything to do with any of them or the brand ( but for Khloe) for 3 years.


----------



## dooneybaby

VickyB said:


> Sorta right. Caitlyn(Bruce) did a runner and is no longer drinking the kool aide and telling her truth about her life with Kris. But she is still trading on the brand. Rob has not had anything to do with any of them or the brand ( but for Khloe) for 3 years.


Instead of living on his own far, far away from the other Kardashians, Rob has been living a life of seclusion in Khloe's house. I'd rather have someone "trade on the brand" and at least support themselves rather than doing what appears to be nothing and living off of your sister. It really seems kind of pitiful. Snap out of it Rob.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2016/01/26/rob-kardashian-black-chyna-meme-instagram-baby/

*Rob Kardashian: Blac Chyna's Having My Baby ... Trolls His Sisters, Hard*

Rob Kardashian just kicked a social media hornet nest by joking (we think) about knocking up Blac Chyna, while also taking a jab at his sisters ... in one brilliant meme.

Rob posted the pic of BC carrying a baby car seat and saying she's out to birth the "next generation of the Kardashian name!"

It's a hardcore troll of Kim, Kourtney, Khloe and Blac Chyna's nemisis, Kylie -- especially since we know Rob's friends and family aren't happy about his hook-up with Chyna. 

Funny to us ... but not so much for the sisters, we're betting.

#coldblooded


----------



## Encore Hermes

sounding contrived


----------



## qudz104

I didn't really think about it but he's the only one to carry on the kardashian name..


----------



## Ladybug09

Her lower body looks painful.


----------



## poopsie

qudz104 said:


> I didn't really think about it but he's the only one to carry on the kardashian name..



Why? Is there some law I don't know about that says babies _have_ to have the father's surname?


----------



## qudz104

poopsie said:


> Why? Is there some law I don't know about that says babies _have_ to have the father's surname?




No, his baby mama would be at liberty to give her name if that's what they decided but from a technical standpoint only his kids would be kardashians, not Kim, kourtney or khloe's. 
I'm speaking purely based on norms here whatever people chose to do is of course, their choice.


----------



## lallybelle

LOL, he is SOOOO trolling.


----------



## Swanky

*          Blac Chyna            Look How I Keep Rob in the Gym          *







*Rob Kardashian* put on his best pair of Yeezys and hit the gym with his girl, *Blac Chyna* -- and then she showed us exactly how she got him to work out in the first place.
 BC posted a clip ... first from the kitchen -- looks like breakfast  -- and then from the gym. You can clearly hear a guy in the background  the whole time.
 Our first clue it's Rob -- the guy's wearing Yeezys, the official  footwear of Kardashian-Jenners everywhere. Also, the bird's-eye view of  Chyna's boobs while she's on the elliptical is a dead giveaway. For the  record, *she's not showing* a bit ... yet.
 Get it, Rob!

 Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3yOeaAA5o


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


 *          Blac Chyna & Rob Kardashian            Getting Sweaty Together          *

 * 


Rob Kardashian and Blac Chyna have been getting hot and heavy in more ways than one.
 Sources close to the unexpected couple tell TMZ, Chyna has been a  positive influence on Rob because she's helping him get back in shape.
 But don't get it twisted ... we're told they're definitely more than  just workout buddies -- the romantic relationship is fairly recent, and  things are more playful than serious.
 We're told Chyna introduced Rob to her personal trainer about a month  ago, and since then they've done several intense workouts together.  With and without the trainer, we're guessing.*


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3yOepuXia

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


 *          Rob Kardashian            Blac Chyna's Preying On Him            ... Friends Say        *

 *  *




*Rob Kardashian* is in a vulnerable place right now and *Blac Chyna* not only knows it, she's taking full advantage ... according to people in Rob's inner circle.
 Sources tell us Rob's close friends and family members tell us he's  dealing with so much right now -- his ongoing weight issues and his *recent diabetes diagnosis* -- and they think BC made her move now, because his guard is down.







We're told they think Chyna really only wants 2 things: publicity and to get back at *Kylie Jenner* for hooking up with BC's baby daddy, *Tyga*.
 Our sources say Rob's peeps think the fact Chyna's BFF *Amber Rose* just started following *Scott Disick* on IG ... is more proof this is a full scale "thirsty" attack.
 They're all for Rob "having some fun" -- but they just hope he sees BC for what she is.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/3/#ixzz3yOgDJNJK
​


----------



## purseproblm

Encore Hermes said:


> sounding contrived



Isn't everything with this family?


----------



## skislope15

Hopefully BC is the first one that dishes the tea on the Kartrashians. She's not bound by any contract so she can say whatever.....praying she does


----------



## Crystalina

skislope15 said:


> Hopefully BC is the first one that dishes the tea on the Kartrashians. She's not bound by any contract so she can say whatever.....praying she does




Ha ha I hope the same thing!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

skislope15 said:


> Hopefully BC is the first one that dishes the tea on the Kartrashians. She's not bound by any contract so she can say whatever.....praying she does



she could have signed one by now....its not like she isnt thirsty like the rest of them....


----------



## Encore Hermes

I dunno, it could be to help show ratings. Or Khole's show ratings. Scott is upcoming guest (exit rehab enter drinking show).  They might have offered Rob $ to stay semi in.


----------



## Swanky

*          Rob Kardashian            I'm Shackin' Up with Blac Chyna           *

 * 



[URL="http://www.tmz.com/person/rob-kardashian/"]
Rob Kardashian packed a suitcase and moved in with Blac Chyna ... at least temporarily ... TMZ has learned.
 Rob, who was living at Khloe's house, has been at B.C.'s digs for 5  days and counting. As for how it happened ... we're told Rob made the  first move by DM'ing Chyna 2 weeks ago.
 We're told Rob genuinely likes Chyna and is not hooking up to upset  his family ... but we're told it has definitely upset the Kardashian  brood. Kylie has been at war with Tyga's baby mama for more than a year.
 Rob is using Chyna's home fitness equipment to train, with a little inspirational help from her.   
 Rob and Chyna have known each other for a long time ... since she  lived across the street from him when she was Kim's best friend.
 Our sources say the Kardashians are outraged at Rob's hookup. They  believe Chyna is manipulating everything and that SHE is the one who  first reached out. They also say she's behind Rob's sudden interest in Instagram postings. They believe Rob's horribly depressed and she's playing into his insecurities for her own gain.

[/URL]

*


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3ySGEgfEW
​


----------



## tweegy

Excuse them! I think it's safe to say that since Sox Kardashian was the one to take over the socks empire he is well capable of thinking for himself. 

But this shall make for some FUN family functions!!! You have Sox dating the sisters boyfriends baby mama who was bffffff with Kim. What are they gonna talk about? Kris with her boyt-uhh....man-...uhhh ....with her guy. Kourtney may bring biebs apparently...then ...Caitlyn! Khloe can do inappropriate fitness poses cause she goes 'hard' in the place with the big work out thingys...

I'm sorry but its just too good lmao


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Excuse them! I think it's safe to say that since Sox Kardashian was the one to take over the socks empire he is well capable of thinking for himself.
> 
> But this shall make for some FUN family functions!!! You have Sox dating the sisters boyfriends baby mama who was bffffff with Kim. What are they gonna talk about? Kris with her boyt-uhh....man-...uhhh ....with her guy. Kourtney may bring biebs apparently...then ...Caitlyn! Khloe can do inappropriate fitness poses cause she goes 'hard' in the place with the big work out thingys...
> 
> I'm sorry but its just too good lmao



yes, too good!!!  Somewhere Kris is stomping around the house like Mommy Dearest, twisting a wire hanger!  

But she better not say a word about Chyna, because her mother Toni does not play!  She will lay Kris' ish bare.

I'm here for it all!

Funny thing, if Rob getting with Chyna tuns his life around, drops that weight and returns to his Sock Empire, we will all then know that it's because of his family that he was depressed and gaining weight.  

Come on Chyna, you can do it!  Don't let me down!!!


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> yes, too good!!!  Somewhere Kris is stomping around the house like Mommy Dearest, twisting a wire hanger!
> 
> But she better not say a word about Chyna, because her mother Toni does not play!  She will lay Kris' ish bare.
> 
> I'm here for it all!
> 
> Funny thing, if Rob getting with Chyna tuns his life around, drops that weight and returns to his Sock Empire, we will all then know that it's because of his family that he was depressed and gaining weight.
> 
> Come on Chyna, you can do it!  Don't let me down!!!



Omg PMK versus  Toko Tony!
I die!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

This entire situation is so funny to me. I think Rob legit takes pleasure in f*cking with his sisters.


----------



## redney

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> This entire situation is so funny to me. I think Rob legit takes pleasure in f*cking with his sisters.



And his mother!


----------



## shiny_things

Oh they are trolling the K's so hard. Not that this isn't just a massive publicity stunt but it amuses me greatly.

Team Blobyna!


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> This entire situation is so funny to me. I think Rob legit takes pleasure in f*cking with his sisters.



He is having the time of his life.

Rob patiently sat back, waited and BAM!  Sneak attack on dem hoes


----------



## Lounorada

shiny_things said:


> Oh they are trolling the K's so hard. Not that this isn't just a massive publicity stunt but it amuses me greatly.
> 
> *Team Blobyna*!


 




DC-Cutie said:


> yes, too good!!!  Somewhere Kris is stomping around the house like Mommy Dearest, twisting a wire hanger!
> 
> But she better not say a word about Chyna, because her mother Toni does not play!  She will lay Kris' ish bare.
> 
> I'm here for it all!
> 
> Funny thing, if Rob getting with Chyna tuns his life around, drops that weight and returns to his Sock Empire, we will all then know that it's because of his family that he was depressed and gaining weight.
> 
> Come on Chyna, you can do it!  Don't let me down!!!


----------



## gillianna

Wonder if Rob signed a no talk Kontract and if it has a expiration date?  His book would be a best seller if he ever spilled the tea.


----------



## Ladybug09

Well, apparently TMZ had pics of him going into BC's neighborhood.


----------



## CobaltBlu

and she's still friends with Amber who is Kanye's ex?


----------



## limom

gillianna said:


> Wonder if Rob signed a no talk Kontract and if it has a expiration date?  His book would be a best seller if he ever spilled the tea.



Pay per view interview.
I am willing to pay ten bucks for that mess. I


----------



## skislope15

CobaltBlu said:


> and she's still friends with Amber who is Kanye's ex?




Amber who just blew up Kanye today? Lol the war is on and it's just getting good. This kartrashian circle is too funny.

Robs with BC who was BFF's with Kim 
BC who was with Tyga before Kylie
Bc whose best friend is Amber who was with Kanye and likes to finger him
Amber whose starting to get close to Scott....

The Kardashian Klan has got to be flipping!!!! This is getting good &#127871;&#127871;&#127871;


----------



## JessicaKate89

CobaltBlu said:


> and she's still friends with Amber who is Kanye's ex?




It always makes me go and look at ambers Instagram anytime she's trying to get herself attention and I couldn't see any pics of blac. Interesting.


----------



## JessicaKate89

Just went back and checked last one was 10 weeks ago.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm loving the show! Rob is totally trolling his family, and this will be fun to watch. I hate that the K's are trying to play it like BC is praying on some poor innocent sole at his weakest. So a 26 year old guy is totally OK having sex with your underage child while cheating on his ex whom he has a child with, but your adult son having a consensual relationship with another adult is wrong and going against the family?! And hey if BC helps him get his sh!t together more power to her.  God forbid someone stand in his corner and support him. I think PMK is pooping herself because if he gets his act together with out her hand in the pot she doesn't make her 10% because she's not the one pimping him out. I sincerely hope BC helps him get back on track and he comes out on top. You know the girls would die if he comes back and beats the at their own game. The best part is they were supposedly good "friends" with BC up until their youngest started dating Tyga so you know BC already has the goods on them and how they operate. This will be very entertaining few week +  to come.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rob Kardashian has been pictured arriving at his new girlfriend Blac Chyna's home amid claims he has moved in with her.

The reclusive former reality TV star, 28, was pictured rolling up to the model's gated community in LA on Tuesday afternoon.

Rob has taken the relationship to the next level after he was allegedly kicked out of his older sister Khloe's house for striking up a romance with Blac, 27.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-help-FINALLY-lose-weight.html#ixzz3yVxB0c4y


----------



## Encore Hermes

When I see splash news I get suspicious since they are the go to paps for the family


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> When I see splash news I get suspicious since they are the go to paps for the family



Darn, you're right.


----------



## Lookin@bags

limom said:


> Pay per view interview.
> 
> I am willing to pay ten bucks for that mess. I




Please let him crack one day! I would pay too &#129297;


----------



## redney

Geez, there should be only 1 K thread for all of them.  

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBEiJJrsMfs/


theskimmYou may have heard Kanye West and Wiz Khalifa had an epic Twitter feud. Spoiler: it takes more than 140 characters to explain.

Wiz  hinted that Kim K.s hubby Kanye had ripped off the title of his  upcoming album Waves. Wiz also suggested Kanye "Hit this kk" which  means weed, but which Kanye took to be a dig at Kim K. Cue the tweets.

Wiz was married to model-slash-former stripper Amber Rose, whom Kanye also dated.

Amber  Rose is BFF with beautician-slash-former stripper Blac Chyna, who is  apparently dating Rob K. And who is (or was) friends with Kim K. Kim  seems pretty pissed off about this.

Blac Chyna is Tygas baby mama. Tyga is currently dating Kylie.

Amber Rose threw shade at Tyga and Kylies relationship.

Khloe, who Rob used to live with, threw shade RIGHT BACK at Amber Rose.

And then Amber said something about a finger.

Thank us later for the massive headache #SkimmLife


----------



## Sasha2012

Rob Kardashian has become the star of the Kardashian family this week after news broke he was dating Kylie Jenner's foe Blac Chyna, who is also the former fiancée of Tyga.

And on Thursday his momager Kris Jenner, 60, called the 28-year-old recluse to her home in Hidden Hills, DailyMail.com can report.

The new couple was seen on their way to the meeting in a black Bentley with the E! star sporting a scruffy beard and the model wearing her hair blonde and pulled back.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aled-model-calls-boyfriend.html#ixzz3yaRxsZOi


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Breaking news:* Kris finally pays attention to her son.


----------



## beantownSugar

If she manages to help Rob get out more and not be as much as a recluse, his family needs to get over it.

Regardless, they need to get over it -- they should've been more concerned about Tyga preying on a minor.


----------



## DC-Cutie

We haven't seen this many pics of Rob since... it's been a very long time.


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> We haven't seen this many pics of Rob since... it's been a very long time.


And kinda convenient that Jack was on hand to photograph it too.


----------



## White Orchid

gillianna said:


> Wonder if Rob signed a no talk Kontract and if it has a expiration date?  His book would be a best seller if he ever spilled the tea.



I would gladly push past all these bishes here to be the first in line!


----------



## Oryx816

Encore Hermes said:


> I dunno, it could be to help show ratings. Or Khole's show ratings. Scott is upcoming guest (exit rehab enter drinking show).  They might have offered Rob $ to stay semi in.




I'm with you....it seems to be very convenient the timing of all this.  They had absolutely NOTHING in terms of a story for their show.  Kourtney is a snooze fest, Khloe has her "workouts" and cookie arranging, the Kylie and Tyga pedophile story is old, Kim getting a new face is old.....and BAM suddenly Sox reappears with romantic drama!  Please.

I would soooooo love for Sox to get out of his slump and rise like a phoenix burning all the Ks in the process, but that isn't what I see here.  This tacky tale of romance reeks of Kris Jenner.


----------



## Encore Hermes

They are both going over to Chez PMK? Maybe she is making them an offer they can't refuse.

If he walked out during filming the show (1,2 yrs ago) , they might be negotiating something for him to make it up.


----------



## NicolesCloset

beantownSugar said:


> If she manages to help Rob get out more and not be as much as a recluse, his family needs to get over it.
> 
> Regardless, they need to get over it -- they should've been more concerned about Tyga preying on a minor.



Absolutely, she seems to be getting him out. I can see though how kylie must be upset but, I'm sure she'll get over it, especially if Rob is happy again


----------



## uhpharm01

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Breaking news:* Kris finally pays attention to her son.



Haha


----------



## Lookin@bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Haha




[emoji106]

Oops quoted wrong post [emoji15]sorry! [emoji4]


----------



## pixiejenna

NicolesCloset said:


> Absolutely, she seems to be getting him out. I can see though how kylie must be upset but, I'm sure she'll get over it, especially if Rob is happy again



I'm sure Kylie is fuming and no she won't get over it because she's a self entitled spoiled brat who's currently PMK'S prize pony. 






Sasha2012 said:


> Rob Kardashian has become the star of the Kardashian family this week after news broke he was dating Kylie Jenner's foe Blac Chyna, who is also the former fiancée of Tyga.
> 
> And on Thursday his momager Kris Jenner, 60, called the 28-year-old recluse to her home in Hidden Hills, DailyMail.com can report.
> 
> The new couple was seen on their way to the meeting in a black Bentley with the E! star sporting a scruffy beard and the model wearing her hair blonde and pulled back.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aled-model-calls-boyfriend.html#ixzz3yaRxsZOi



I don't know if it's because of his beard but he definitely looks slimmer than his last public outing eons ago.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> I'm sure Kylie is fuming and no she won't get over it because she's a self entitled spoiled brat who's currently PMK'S prize pony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's because of his beard but he definitely looks slimmer than his last public outing eons ago.



Kylie is so boring and her daddy/boyfriend is yuk.
I am down to see Chyna help him work out  his weight off.
IMO, it is all for ratings and a new story line.....


----------



## New-New

Rob is so fine like I can't get over this like I might have to steal ha man


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> Rob is so fine like I can't get over this like I might have to steal ha man


----------



## labelwhore04

Imagine if Chyna got pregnant by Rob..


----------



## DC-Cutie

labelwhore04 said:


> Imagine if Chyna got pregnant by Rob..


Kris would find the nearest cliff and just keep walking


----------



## bag-mania

DC-Cutie said:


> Kris would find the nearest cliff and just keep walking



Not her. She's all business. She would get to work planning how to incorporate all the drama into the next season of the show.


----------



## New-New

bag-mania said:


> Not her. She's all business. She would get to work planning how to incorporate all the drama into the next season of the show.



Kris is all about that schmoney


----------



## redney

labelwhore04 said:


> Imagine if Chyna got pregnant by Rob..



Kylie would get revenge pregnant by Tyga. Oy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

redney said:


> Kylie would get revenge pregnant by Tyga. Oy.



That would be a wicked family tree


----------



## limom

New-New will have to be put on suicide watch.


----------



## New-New

limom said:


> New-New will have to be put on suicide watch.



I've dated men with kids it's not a problem I can play step muva


----------



## limom

New-New said:


> I've dated men with kids it's not a problem I can play step muva




You that patient?


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> Kylie would get revenge pregnant by Tyga. Oy.





DC-Cutie said:


> That would be a wicked family tree



Wait that would make Kyga's kid the half-sibling to Chyga's kid. It would make Rohyna's kid the half-sibling to Chyga's kid. It would make Kyga's and Rohyna's kids cousins and half-siblings simultaneously.  Did I get that right?


----------



## nancyramos

OMG


----------



## Glitterandstuds

*                          Kris Jenner                                        I'm Going to Talk Some Sense into Rob                                       *


*              636   


 

           21 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF         *

                                  ll-media.tmz.com/2016/01/29/0129-kris-jenner-at-blac-chynas-akmgsi-5.jpg*Kris Jenner* beelined it to* Blac Chyna*'s house literally minutes after Chyna went wheels up at LAX ... and we're told mama Jenner's mission is to get *Rob* back into the fold.
 Kris clearly knew Chyna was headed to England Friday for a club  appearance, and she instantly made her move to confront her son on  Chyna's territory. 
 The Kardashian family is extremely upset with Rob for several reasons. Chyna has been an enemy of the Kardashian women since *Kylie* started dating* Tyga*. They say Chyna harassed and even threatened Kylie. 
 They're also upset because they believe *Chyna is using Rob*  to get quick publicity, and it's going to hurt him. As we reported,  Khloe became enraged last week when she can home early from a trip and *found Rob and Chyna* in her kitchen. 
 ll-media.tmz.com/2016/01/29/0129-kris-jenner-at-blac-chynas-akmgsi-6.jpgIt's interesting ... back in 2013, when* Lamar* was off the rails with drugs and living with Polina Polonsky, Khloe and Kris went to *Polina's home to get Lamar* and almost broke her apartment door down.




Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2016/01/29/kris-jenner-rob-kardashian-blac-chyna/#ixzz3yf7uJBIj
​


----------



## Glitterandstuds

This family really do think they won this world


----------



## bag-mania

Glitterandstuds said:


> *                          Kris Jenner                                        I'm Going to Talk Some Sense into Rob                                       *



Translation: She's going to threaten to cut off his money.


----------



## redney

Glitterandstuds said:


> *                          Kris Jenner                                        I'm Going to Talk Some Sense into Rob                                       *
> 
> 
> *              636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF         *
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2016/01/29/0129-kris-jenner-at-blac-chynas-akmgsi-5.jpg*Kris Jenner* beelined it to* Blac Chyna*'s house literally minutes after Chyna went wheels up at LAX ... and we're told mama Jenner's mission is to get *Rob* back into the fold.
> Kris clearly knew Chyna was headed to England Friday for a club  appearance, and she instantly made her move to confront her son on  Chyna's territory.
> The Kardashian family is extremely upset with Rob for several reasons. Chyna has been an enemy of the Kardashian women since *Kylie* started dating* Tyga*. They say Chyna harassed and even threatened Kylie.
> They're also upset because they believe *Chyna is using Rob*  to get quick publicity, and it's going to hurt him. As we reported,  Khloe became enraged last week when she can home early from a trip and *found Rob and Chyna* in her kitchen.
> ll-media.tmz.com/2016/01/29/0129-kris-jenner-at-blac-chynas-akmgsi-6.jpgIt's interesting ... back in 2013, when* Lamar* was off the rails with drugs and living with Polina Polonsky, Khloe and Kris went to *Polina's home to get Lamar* and almost broke her apartment door down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2016/01/29/kris-jenner-rob-kardashian-blac-chyna/#ixzz3yf7uJBIj
> ​



 Yeah right. And weren't Rob and BC papped on their way to PMK's house after she supposedly "summoned" them. And BC was papped by PMK's favorite Splash photogs too.

PMK knows people are so sick of her ridiculous brood and she's clinging to whatever crap she can make up in a desperate attempt to keep them in the tabloids. She is seriously on overdrive this week.


----------



## limom

redney said:


> Yeah right. And weren't Rob and BC papped on their way to PMK's house after she supposedly "summoned" them. And BC was papped by PMK's favorite Splash photogs too.
> 
> PMK knows people are so sick of her ridiculous brood and she's clinging to whatever crap she can make up in a desperate attempt to keep them in the tabloids. She is seriously on overdrive this week.



You are not kidding. Her machine is on fire,..
Everywhere....
Her PR bill is gonna be huge...


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Wait that would make Kyga's kid the half-sibling to Chyga's kid. It would make Rohyna's kid the half-sibling to Chyga's kid. It would make Kyga's and Rohyna's kids cousins and half-siblings simultaneously.  Did I get that right?




now i need a family tree...very konfused


----------



## pukasonqo

Glitterandstuds said:


> *                          Kris Jenner                                        I'm Going to Talk Some Sense into Rob                                       *
> 
> 
> *              636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF         *
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2016/01/29/0129-kris-jenner-at-blac-chynas-akmgsi-5.jpg*Kris Jenner* beelined it to* Blac Chyna*'s house literally minutes after Chyna went wheels up at LAX ... and we're told mama Jenner's mission is to get *Rob* back into the fold.
> Kris clearly knew Chyna was headed to England Friday for a club  appearance, and she instantly made her move to confront her son on  Chyna's territory.
> The Kardashian family is extremely upset with Rob for several reasons. Chyna has been an enemy of the Kardashian women since *Kylie* started dating* Tyga*. They say Chyna harassed and even threatened Kylie.
> They're also upset because they believe *Chyna is using Rob*  to get quick publicity, and it's going to hurt him. As we reported,  Khloe became enraged last week when she can home early from a trip and *found Rob and Chyna* in her kitchen.
> ll-media.tmz.com/2016/01/29/0129-kris-jenner-at-blac-chynas-akmgsi-6.jpgIt's interesting ... back in 2013, when* Lamar* was off the rails with drugs and living with Polina Polonsky, Khloe and Kris went to *Polina's home to get Lamar* and almost broke her apartment door down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2016/01/29/kris-jenner-rob-kardashian-blac-chyna/#ixzz3yf7uJBIj
> ​




why? she hasn't been a parent to any of them (as much as my judgemental self can see) so what makes her think she can talk some sense into a grown *** man?
pity she wasn't so keen into talking sense and butting in when tyga started dating her (then) underage daughter, she has failed kylie  big time


----------



## Encore Hermes

I still think she is trying to sign them up for filming. The show needs a villain, plotline, etc. 

Khole shouting 'how dare you bring her into my home' type stuff.


----------



## Lounorada

Oh look, she remembers she has a son...

*'Kris Jenner Stops to See Rob Kardashian' *pics**
*http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/XjJrEOknSEA/Kris+Jenner+Stops+See+Rob+Kardashian/BvHykRvh26u*

 They are trying their damn hardest to make this Rob/Blac Chyna 'situation' as dramatic as possible. When in reality people are finding it amusing, but really don't give a sh*t.


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> now i need a family tree...very konfused



You and me both. Lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

so she's going to talk some sense into Rob, an adult.  But happily played along while Kylie, a minor at the time, was playing house with Tyga.  

All of a sudden it's an issue that Rob is with Chyna.  But saw NO problem with Kylie messing around with Tyga.

I hope Tokyo Tony was at the house when Kris showed up.  Now THAT would be must see TV


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> Imagine if Chyna got pregnant by Rob..



their baby would be really cute. Chyna is pretty


----------



## qudz104

berrydiva said:


> Wait that would make Kyga's kid the half-sibling to Chyga's kid. It would make Rohyna's kid the half-sibling to Chyga's kid. It would make Kyga's and Rohyna's kids cousins and half-siblings simultaneously.  Did I get that right?




My head omg &#128579;&#129301;&#129301;


----------



## Encore Hermes

Rob Kardashian wants back on reality TV ... but this time around, his sisters won't be in the act.

We're told Rob wants a show about his life with Blac Chyna. It will chronicle their day-to-day lives, which reinforces what we've heard ... that they're going to be living together for a long time.
As for why Rob wants back on TV -- especially since he's lived like a hermit for 2 years -- we're told it's simply what he knows and how he makes a living.
Here's the rub ... Rob's in deep with the Kardashian TV franchise, and we're told their contract gives the E! Network first bite at any reality show any of them might do. We're told Kris is none too happy about Rob's new relationship, and she has a lot of power at E!.
Even if the network turns thumbs down, Rob can still shop it elsewhere.
Here's the reality about this reality show ... he can probably sell it.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2016/01/30/rob-kardashian-blac-chyna-reality-show/


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yassss!!!!!


----------



## tweegy

*clutches pearls*


----------



## VickyB

bag-mania said:


> Translation: She's going to threaten to cut off his money.



he'll be lucky is that's all she cuts off.


----------



## chowlover2

VickyB said:


> he'll be lucky is that's all she cuts off.


----------



## White Orchid

AEGIS said:


> their baby would be really cute. Chyna is pretty



Genetics can be a funny thing though.  And as for your second sentence, err....never mind.


----------



## AEGIS

White Orchid said:


> Genetics can be a funny thing though.  And as for your second sentence, err....never mind.



She is w/o all the makeup and tomfoolery


----------



## berrydiva

She really does have a pretty face without the makeup and crap. And I get why she wears wigs but she has such naturally full/think hair which is fairly long that she really doesn't need all of those wigs.


----------



## VickyB

I 'd never heard of Black Chyna or Amber until I started following the K threads. I still don't understand why these two are news worthy. Silly me, dismiss that thought. The Ks are knews worthy so I guess that leaves the field wide open.


----------



## pixiejenna

She really is pretty naturally. The only thing that bugs me about her face are the dimple piercings I can't stand them. I like natural dimples but when someone pierces their cheeks to create them they just look painful to me.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> She really does have a pretty face without the makeup and crap. And I get why she wears wigs but she has such naturally full/think hair which is fairly long that she really doesn't need all of those wigs.





people seem to always think women wearing wigs must mean that they have no hair/bad hair.  that is why her hair is so pretty/thick/long!  it is not subjected to all the horror that hair goes through because it is protected.   that is probably why kim despises her - she know under all that bad makeup and bad wigs that there is a pretty girl.  something she used to be a looooooong time ago.


----------



## shiny_things

I can't help but wonder if they are with eachother for the drugs (and publicity).


----------



## Jayne1

shiny_things said:


> I can't help but wonder if they are with eachother for the drugs (and publicity).



Yes. I was wondering if that was a huge part of the allure.


----------



## uhpharm01

AEGIS said:


> She is w/o all the makeup and tomfoolery



I just love her hair. It's gorgeous.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She is pretty without all the makeup.


----------



## whimsic

pixiejenna said:


> She really is pretty naturally. The only thing that bugs me about her face are the dimple piercings I can't stand them. I like natural dimples but when someone pierces their cheeks to create them they just look painful to me.



Yeah hate those fake dimples. It looked like they've been stabber with a pencil


----------



## bag-princess

*
*

*Rob Kardashian Reportedly Drove to Texas to Get Blac Chyna After Her Arrest*





Rob Kardashian to the rescue.  

A ccording to TMZ, the reality star reportedly traveled to Texas to pick up girlfriend Blac Chyna on Saturday after she was arrested on Friday evening. 

Kardashian reportedly drove 26 hours from Los Angeles to Austin in a Bentley to retrieve Chyna, according to TMZ.  

A source tells PEOPLE that Kardashian was not at Chyna's house at all on Saturday. He has been living with the model, who he began dating a "few weeks" ago, another source previously told PEOPLE. 




Chyna was flying to London  for a personal appearance when she was arrested for public intoxication  and posession of a controlled substance during a layover at the  Austin-Bergstrom International Airport. 

Police officials confirmed to PEOPLE that Blac Chyna, whose real  name is Angela Renée White, was escorted off her commercial flight and  placed in handcuffs. 

The 27-year-old also posted a Snapchat image of herself standing  in front of a Bentley, with the caption, "Bye Texas," along with an  Instagram video of herself sticking her head out of a car window.



http://www.people.com/article/rob-k...na-in-texas?xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag




-----------



i bet Kris is    LOL


----------



## berrydiva

Why did he drive?


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Why did he drive?




i wondered the same thing.


----------



## lil_fashionista

berrydiva said:


> Why did he drive?


I think (because of the charges) she wasn't allowed to fly commercial and it was cheaper for him to pick her up himself.


----------



## berrydiva

lil_fashionista said:


> I think (because of the charges) she wasn't allowed to fly commercial and it was cheaper for him to pick her up himself.



Ahh...makes sense.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Ahh...makes sense.




+1


had no idea how that would work.


----------



## CobaltBlu

he could fly and do a one way rental back. that makes no sense.


----------



## Encore Hermes

She drives, she could rent a car one way.  For sure It is illegal for her to fly?


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> he could fly and do a one way rental back. that makes no sense.





Encore Hermes said:


> She drives, she could rent a car one way.  For sure It is illegal for her to fly?



The guy built the sock empire - are you guys doubting his ability of making rational decisions?

Well, hmph.


----------



## bag-mania

berrydiva said:


> Why did he drive?



Hmmm, I can think of two possibilities. 

1) He didn't want paparazzi attention so he wisely avoided airports where he would be recognized.
or
2) He wanted to bring drugs along and he didn't want to wind up in jail as well because of those pesky TSA agents.

One of those seems more likely than the other.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> Hmmm, I can think of two possibilities.
> 
> 1) He didn't want paparazzi attention so he wisely avoided airports where he would be recognized.
> or
> 2) He wanted to bring drugs along and he didn't want to wind up in jail as well because of those pesky TSA agents.
> 
> One of those seems more likely than the other.



Are the drug charges true though? They don't appear on her arrest report.


----------



## bag-mania

^I don't think it would appear on the report unless she was charged with possession. Since it was a very small amount maybe they only charged her with public intoxication.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> ^I don't think it would appear on the report unless she was charged with possession. Since it was a very small amount maybe they only charged her with public intoxication.



Then I would think it was pot or just pure fabrication from the reporting dud.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I can't imagine her transporting through tsa to take drugs on the flight. She could get coke when she landed.


----------



## lil_fashionista

limom said:


> Then I would think it was pot or just pure fabrication from the reporting dud.





Encore Hermes said:


> I can't imagine her transporting through tsa to take drugs on the flight. She could get coke when she landed.



I heard it was 2 Ecstasy pills. I have no idea why she would try to take that on a plane.


----------



## knasarae

Maybe she forgot they were on her.  Ecstasy pills are pretty small right?  I've never seen one in real life, just what I see in movies lol.


----------



## New-New

knasarae said:


> Maybe she forgot they were on her.  Ecstasy pills are pretty small right?  I've never seen one in real life, just what I see in movies lol.



Honestly I think this is what happened. It's quite easy to forget that you have a couple of tablets ofg something illegal buried deep in some pocket of some bag.


----------



## avaangus

labelwhore04 said:


> Imagine if Chyna got pregnant by Rob..


 


I am sure that is happening right now


----------



## berrydiva

lil_fashionista said:


> I heard it was 2 Ecstasy pills. I have no idea why she would try to take that on a plane.



Ecstasy makes more sense...even molly I could believe (guess they're really both the same...powder vs pill). People carry all types of drugs on the plane with them...I'm amazed with what people travel with on their carry-ons or on their person.


----------



## avaangus

qudz104 said:


> my head omg &#128579;&#129301;&#129301;


 
lol


----------



## bag-mania

* Blac Chyna, Rob Kardashian                                        Back in L.A.                                        After Marathon Bentley Ride *









*Rob Kardashian *&#65279;and *Blac Chyna* are back in L.A. County ... 2,800 mile road trip in just 3 days.

Rob and Chyna were spotted in Beverly Hills Monday morning, which means Rob has driven virtually nonstop the entire weekend. 

TMZ broke the story, *Chyna was arrested Friday* at Austin International Airport for being drunk and disorderly. She was also busted for *possession of ecstasy*. 

Rob literally *jumped in his Bentley*  minutes after Chyna's arrest, drove for more than 20 hours to Austin,  and then turned around with his prize and returned to L.A.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2016/02/01/blac-chyna-rob-kardashian-bentley-drive-back-arrest/#ixzz3ywobGxHy


----------



## bag-mania

She had the ecstasy pills stashed in her sunglasses case.


----------



## berrydiva

Goodness...these celebs and their prescription drugs.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> She had the ecstasy pills stashed in her sunglasses case.



Amateur


----------



## Encore Hermes

Really? In an eyeglasses case. That was the best she could do? 





Last place I would hide something because seems obvious tsa would open, swab, an eyeglasses case in any old random check. 

Now before you say





Didn't they visit PMK right before she left?
Not insinuating _anything_ of course


----------



## Lounorada

DailyFail have a (pretty clear) close-up pic of Rob in the car and he looks absolutely dreadful... completely dead behind the eyes. 
I'd guess that he takes any drugs he can get his hands on.


----------



## bag-princess

it is 26 hour drive someone said on another site - he had to be dog tired.   i look dead if i have to drive more than an hour!  over 24 would kill me!!  i saw the pic and he did not look drugged at all to me.  he looked annoyed at the camera pointed at him.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> DailyFail have a (pretty clear) close-up pic of Rob in the car and he looks absolutely dreadful... completely dead behind the eyes.
> I'd guess that he takes any drugs he can get his hands on.



Agree





The paps were right there, even filming (paps) when he dropped her off in BH. 

Oh, and his sock empire went online today. I don't think they are sold at NM anymore.


----------



## lizmil

Cheaper? Money is an issue?!


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> Really? In an eyeglasses case. That was the best she could do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last place I would hide something because seems obvious tsa would open, swab, an eyeglasses case in any old random check.
> 
> Now before you say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Didn't they visit PMK right before she left?
> Not insinuating anything of course*


----------



## New-New

Rob looks good with that beard like zamn zaddy come thru


----------



## NicolesCloset

I don't think these paps were on the pmk payroll. Rob looks so tired


----------



## gillianna

Maybe Brian from Splash News was with him.  Screams PMK is working on the story.


----------



## tweegy

To be fair to Sox, he did just drive a long way with probably little sleep.

But he looks rough.


----------



## morgan20

Damn I miss the old Rob


----------



## Glitterandstuds

He has a snapchat now @robphuckedme


----------



## Oryx816

Glitterandstuds said:


> He has a snapchat now @robphuckedme




Keeping it klassy like his sisters!


----------



## Encore Hermes

ET has a drone 




Et credit


----------



## stylemepretty

Oh Rob. You used to be so fine. Get it together.


----------



## Oryx816

stylemepretty said:


> Oh Rob. You used to be so fine. Get it together.




+1.

¡Ay bendito!  I can't bear to see him like this!  

I always loved it when he threw shade Kim's way, now he is just this sloth like creature.  No hotness, no shade.....


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> +1.
> 
> ¡Ay bendito!  I can't bear to see him like this!
> 
> I always loved it when he threw shade Kim's way, now he is just this sloth like creature.  No hotness, no shade.....






i must protest, sloths are cute!


----------



## tweegy

~~meeeemmmoorrriiiieeesss~~


----------



## stylemepretty

tweegy said:


> ~~meeeemmmoorrriiiieeesss~~



If we're strollin' memory lane...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I don't think he has lost any weight at all


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I don't think he has lost any weight at all



Was just gonna say the same thing. He looks the same as he has for a long time... Unless pics from a drone aren't that flattering


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Lounorada said:


> Was just gonna say the same thing. He looks the same as he has for a long time... Unless pics from a drone aren't that flattering



Right? I'd sure hate to see how I'd look!


----------



## deltalady

He should get gastric bypass surgery and be done with it.


----------



## ByeKitty

What's with the neckbeard?


----------



## tweegy

deltalady said:


> He should get gastric bypass surgery and be done with it.



uuhhh Why should he get gastric? He's not obese.


----------



## Sasha2012

deltalady said:


> He should get gastric bypass surgery and be done with it.



Or put in some effort, I don't know what he has tried to do but from the reports it doesn't seem like he has really tried. He has so many resources but he seems to wallow in self pitty. If his issue is psychological he needs to deal with that because I've seen people have surgery then gain all the weight plus more back.



tweegy said:


> uuhhh Why should he get gastric? He's not obese.



He looks obese to me. Not morbidly but I'd bet money that his BMI is over 30.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yeah...pretty sure he's in the obese range. Not clinical yet. Plus he's carrying in the most dangerous place, his stomach and chest.


----------



## ChanelMommy

He doesn't need surgery he needs to hit the gym.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ChanelMommy said:


> He doesn't need surgery he needs to hit the gym.



This. And his diet is obviously terrible.


----------



## shiny_things

It's sad. Rob used to be kinda hot.

I hope he finds his happiness again.


----------



## pinkfeet

tweegy said:


> uuhhh Why should he get gastric? He's not obese.



Yes, he is.


----------



## pinkfeet

ChanelMommy said:


> He doesn't need surgery he needs to hit the gym.



Not really, losing weight is all diet. He can work out till the cows come home but if eats like a whale then he will continue to be fat. 

You can lose weight and not work out.He needs therapy to figure why he's over eating and sometimes weight loss surgery gives people a start by forcing them to not eat but without figuring why he's over eating it will all be gained back.


----------



## deltalady

tweegy said:


> uuhhh Why should he get gastric? He's not obese.



It appears we're not looking at the same person.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lawd on snapchat he was rubbing lotion on Chynas legs


----------



## lil_fashionista

Glitterandstuds said:


> Lawd on snapchat he was rubbing lotion on Chynas legs


Saying that she was ashy!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Glitterandstuds said:


> Lawd on snapchat he was rubbing lotion on Chynas legs


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


>




Ewwwww!  So creepy!  I'm just having breakfast girl!


----------



## lil_fashionista

FreeSpirit71 said:


>


:lolots::lolots:


----------



## VickyB

pinkfeet said:


> Not really, losing weight is all diet. He can work out till the cows come home but if eats like a whale then he will continue to be fat.
> 
> You can lose weight and not work out.He needs therapy to figure why he's over eating and sometimes weight loss surgery gives people a start by forcing them to not eat but without figuring why he's over eating it will all be gained back.



I have know a couple of gals that have had gastric surgery. All of them really shed the weight at first, kept it off for perhaps a year or two max and then gained it all back.


----------



## chowlover2

VickyB said:


> I have know a couple of gals that have had gastric surgery. All of them really shed the weight at first, kept it off for perhaps a year or two max and then gained it all back.




I know a few people as well. You really have to change your mindset about food. One sad thing is some of these people become alcoholics. Because your stomach is so small you get drunk easily. This happened to 2 women I know. The ones I know who have been successful with the bypasses have continued in therapy. If you don't fix what's going on in your head you can't fix the your body. I don't think bypass is the easy fix people think it is.


----------



## pinkfeet

VickyB said:


> I have know a couple of gals that have had gastric surgery. All of them really shed the weight at first, kept it off for perhaps a year or two max and then gained it all back.



Me too. A friend had it and even a body lift. Gained it all back, had another surgery lost it and gained some back not as much as before. 

She refuses therapy to figure out why she eats like she does... its a never ending cycle but if you can help yourself weight loss surgery is a nice jump start.


----------



## pixiejenna

I know two people who've had the surgery, both have gained the weight back. If you dont make lifestyle changes it dosent work. It's sad one of the two is a parent and his health is very poor. He even flat out says he just loves food too much to give it up, that he'd eat himself to death. You dont have to give up food you need it to live, but you do need to change your relationship with it. The other one has also regained the weight and her health has also suffered tremendously. Heck after the surgery i recall her drinking large frappuccinos as her meal replacements and eating chips her first week back to work. I recall her hair falling out, nails breaking, and other stuff because of her poor eating habits she wasn't getting enough vitamins and mineral that she needed.


----------



## pixiejenna

ByeKitty said:


> What's with the neckbeard?



Helps hide the double chin


----------



## VickyB

pixiejenna said:


> Helps hide the double chin



Sure does! Kim might need to grow one soon.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VickyB said:


> Sure does! Kim might need to grow one soon.



Meow! Lol


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> Sure does! Kim might need to grow one soon.




Can a beard grow her own beard?


----------



## redney

Oryx816 said:


> Can a beard grow her own beard?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oryx816 said:


> Can a beard grow her own beard?



In Hollywood that would be a niche and very profitable business.


----------



## tweegy

ChanelMommy said:


> He doesn't need surgery he needs to hit the gym.




This. That's all needs. The dude gained some pounds and he's obese and needs gastric? Lol Ok.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Can a beard grow her own beard?


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> In Hollywood that would be a niche and very profitable business.




Lol!  So true.  I can see it now.....Kim's Koifs, beards for beards.


----------



## VickyB

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Meow! Lol


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> Can a beard grow her own beard?


----------



## beantownSugar

Rob @ Chyna's photoshoot


Rob looks happy for the first time in forever in public


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her bum....


----------



## beantownSugar

lanasyogamama said:


> Her bum....



my exact thoughts!


----------



## redney

Rob looks so happy. Pfft on his stupid family for their pettiness toward him. Go, Rob!


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Her bum....





yea - i still can not believe that these women are going to all the trouble to have a butt that looks like hers!  i will never understand it.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BPC

beantownSugar said:


> Rob @ Chyna's photoshoot
> 
> 
> Rob looks happy for the first time in forever in public



Too many dysfunctional people involved for anything good to come out of this mess..


----------



## berrydiva

Poor TnT flag being disrespected on her butt like that!


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Poor TnT flag being disrespected on her butt like that!




Right, Nicki does that enough. why does she have that on? I don't think she's trini...


----------



## pukasonqo

bulbous bottom...never would have thought that word could be used as a flattering adjective!


----------



## Jikena

Oh god her a$$. Where is the skin between her a$$ and leg ? It's just one big ball that was put there.


----------



## keodi

berrydiva said:


> Poor TnT flag being disrespected on her butt like that!



This!


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> Her bum....



Not at all. And u can tell they airbrushed it too.


----------



## guccimamma

that is quite a rump.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Ladybug09 said:


> Not at all. And u can tell they airbrushed it too.



It worked in her former life, but now it looks really stupid.


----------



## berrydiva

lil_fashionista said:


> It worked in her former life, but now it looks really stupid.



The sad part is that it didn't even look this bad in her former life.


----------



## Sasha2012

Members of his family reportedly feel betrayed because he has chosen to date model Blac Chyna.

But despite years of reclusive behaviour, Rob Kardashian truly looked happy as he made a rare public appearance with his new girlfriend.

The 28-year-old former reality star looked like the cat that got the cream as he grinned from ear-to-ear as he hung out with Blac Chyna during a sexy bikini photo shoot in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...na-sexy-bikini-photo-shoot.html#ixzz3zMSddYUg


----------



## whimsic

Rob looks happy but I doubt these two are in a relationship


----------



## White Orchid

Her body is really, really strange.


----------



## limom

Is Rob an investor in 138 beverage?


----------



## DC-Cutie

that is one funky booty...


----------



## New-New

My bby rob getting sunlight Yas! Blac Chyna getting my man ready for me. Chyna, get ready because I'm coming for you, sis.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Her a** looks ridiculous!!! She should to lose the implants ASAP!!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I can't hardly believe that's Rob, what a change


----------



## BPC

He looks just like Chers son, Chaz Bono to me.


----------



## AEGIS

i mean we haven't seen him outside in what feels like half a century


----------



## twinkle.tink

Does her 'T&A' even move?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What a sight to behold.


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> He looks just like Chers son, Chaz Bono to me.



 I feel bad laughing because I don't know which part of this imagery I'm actually finding funny. Eff it...it's all funny.


----------



## stylemepretty

This relationship is either a publicity stunt or just an opportunity to give the K family the middle finger. No way can I see these two getting down and dirty. And nor would I want to..


----------



## Ladybug09

Sophie-Rose said:


> Her a** looks ridiculous!!! She should to lose the implants ASAP!!!



Which ones?? The tits or the a$$??


----------



## NicolesCloset

He looks happy and at least he's going outside. I don't see a dating vibe but, I do see they care for each other


----------



## ChanelMommy

Glitterandstuds said:


> I can't hardly believe that's Rob, what a change



I know...


----------



## lil_fashionista

NicolesCloset said:


> He looks happy and at least he's going outside. I don't see a dating vibe but, I do see they care for each other


It's nice to see him out and smiling. 

Though I'm not totally convinced they're together, they give off more of a couple vibe on snapchat


----------



## guccimamma

BPC said:


> He looks just like Chers son, Chaz Bono to me.



i laughed so hard, should i feel bad about that?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm just glad that brotha is getting out of the house catching some rays and SMILING!


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just glad that brotha is getting out of the house catching some rays and SMILING!




Ditto!


----------



## caitlin1214

berrydiva said:


> Poor TnT flag being disrespected on her butt like that!





tweegy said:


> Right, Nicki does that enough. why does she have that on? I don't think she's trini...



She's American. She was born in She was born in Washington D.C.

Maybe she (or her stylists) didn't know it was the same design as the flag. Maybe she just saw a black and red bikini. 


Like the US, wearing the flag as clothing is prohibited, as per their National Flag Standards:

The National Flag should not be used for purposes of adornment or advertising. It should not be printed or embroidered or otherwise reproduced on such articles as handkerchiefs, uniforms or clothing of any kind, or furniture, cushions, etc. It should not be printed or otherwise impressed on paper boxes or napkins or anything intended for temporary use and discard. It should not be used as any part of a disguise costume.

http://www.nalis.gov.tt/Research/Su...lag/tabid/262/Default.aspx?PageContentID=1054


----------



## lil_fashionista

caitlin1214 said:


> She's American. She was born in She was born in Washington D.C.
> 
> Maybe she (or her stylists) didn't know it was the same design as the flag. Maybe she just saw a black and red bikini.
> 
> 
> Like the US, wearing the flag as clothing is prohibited, as per their National Flag Standards:
> 
> The National Flag should not be used for purposes of adornment or advertising. It should not be printed or embroidered or otherwise reproduced on such articles as handkerchiefs, uniforms or clothing of any kind, or furniture, cushions, etc. It should not be printed or otherwise impressed on paper boxes or napkins or anything intended for temporary use and discard. It should not be used as any part of a disguise costume.
> 
> http://www.nalis.gov.tt/Research/Su...lag/tabid/262/Default.aspx?PageContentID=1054


I think the flag bikini was intention since according to her snapchat, she's in Trinidad to host a party since its Carnival.


----------



## tweegy

caitlin1214 said:


> She's American. She was born in She was born in Washington D.C.
> 
> Maybe she (or her stylists) didn't know it was the same design as the flag. Maybe she just saw a black and red bikini.
> 
> 
> Like the US, wearing the flag as clothing is prohibited, as per their National Flag Standards:
> 
> The National Flag should not be used for purposes of adornment or advertising. It should not be printed or embroidered or otherwise reproduced on such articles as handkerchiefs, uniforms or clothing of any kind, or furniture, cushions, etc. It should not be printed or otherwise impressed on paper boxes or napkins or anything intended for temporary use and discard. It should not be used as any part of a disguise costume.
> 
> http://www.nalis.gov.tt/Research/Su...lag/tabid/262/Default.aspx?PageContentID=1054




Yeh.. Even tho it says that.. I believe I've seen those bikinis before .... Along the beach [emoji23] ...but yeh I posted in her thread she's in trini for carnival...


----------



## berrydiva

caitlin1214 said:


> She's American. She was born in She was born in Washington D.C.
> 
> Maybe she (or her stylists) didn't know it was the same design as the flag. Maybe she just saw a black and red bikini.



She knew it was the flag, she wore it because she's there for carnival. Amber is there with her too.


----------



## limom

Isn't her family originally from Trini?


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Isn't her family originally from Trini?



I mean we have a Little Trinidad section of DC... nothing to do with the island of Trinidad though


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> I mean we have a Little Trinidad section of DC... nothing to do with the island of Trinidad though



 where is that Adams Morgan?


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> where is that Adams Morgan?



naw... it's a very, how shall I say... undesirable part of town


----------



## Ms.parker123

DC-Cutie said:


> I mean we have a Little Trinidad section of DC... nothing to do with the island of Trinidad though


 
LOL exactly!


----------



## limom

Guess nothing to see huh?
NE?


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Isn't her family originally from Trini?




No....they're from Tokyolaysia lol. Amber has been going for the past 2 or 3 years for carnival and guess Chyna is going too now. Amber has the same flag bikini.  They have no ties to Trinidad other than they're going to enjoy carnival. 

You're thinking of Nicki perhaps?


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> No....they're from Tokyolaysia lol. Amber has been going for the past 2 or 3 years for carnival and guess Chyna is going too now. Amber has the same flag bikini.  They have no ties to Trinidad other than they're going to enjoy carnival.
> 
> You're thinking of Nicki perhaps?




You right, must be just for carnival!
Beats NYC!!!!


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> No....they're from Tokyolaysia lol. Amber has been going for the past 2 or 3 years for carnival and guess Chyna is going too now. Amber has the same flag bikini.  They have no ties to Trinidad other than they're going to enjoy carnival.
> 
> You're thinking of Nicki perhaps?




Yeh amber's been playing mas for a good few yrs now.


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> You right, must be just for carnival!
> Beats NYC!!!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Robs gifts to Chyna


----------



## Ladybug09

So why does all this have to play out on social media?


----------



## Jikena

ladybug09 said:


> so why does all this have to play out on social media?



+10000


----------



## purseproblm

Because its not a Kardashian relationship without cameras of some sort.


----------



## White Orchid

I don't understand that first picture.  The one that says the beginning.  Can someone explain what it is?


----------



## Croatia

White Orchid said:


> I don't understand that first picture.  The one that says the beginning.  Can someone explain what it is?




Took me a while too, it looks like a painting of her.. I'm not sure though


----------



## White Orchid

Croatia said:


> Took me a while too, it looks like a painting of her.. I'm not sure though



Lol, really?  I actually thought it was one of those fluffy blankets lol.  If it's a painting it's really bad, sorry.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

White Orchid said:


> I don't understand that first picture.  The one that says the beginning.  Can someone explain what it is?




Per her snap it's a photo of her created with the lyrics of their song


----------



## lil_fashionista

It's definitely a painting of her and it actually really pretty when viewed from the correct angle (much like the subject)


----------



## Glitterandstuds

View attachment 3274120

View attachment 3274121


----------



## Sasha2012

While it seemed at first that the Kardashian sisters would not be too thrilled with the news that their brother Rob is dating Blac Chyna, she really does appear to be having a positive effect on him.

The 28-year-old's romance has motivated him to get back in the gym, and he revealed a slimmed-down frame while out in Los Angeles on Tuesday.

Blac was spotted dropping Rob off at an office building, and the reality star couldn't stop grinning as he bid his girlfriend farewell.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-new-romance-motivated-gym.html#ixzz40OTnszyn


----------



## berrydiva

These people are so strange.


----------



## guccimamma

White Orchid said:


> Lol, really?  I actually thought it was one of those fluffy blankets lol.  If it's a painting it's really bad, sorry.



Maybe it's one of those make your own rug kits.  Usually a tiger or field of sunflowers.


----------



## Oryx816

guccimamma said:


> Maybe it's one of those make your own rug kits.  Usually a tiger or field of sunflowers.




Lol!  I was reminded of those Van Gogh paint by number kits....


----------



## dr.pepper

berrydiva said:


> These people are so strange.




Sooooo strange. [emoji40]


----------



## berrydiva

He does look like he's lost some weight. If she can get him out the house and into the gym, good on her.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> These people are so strange.



yes. i would think rob would choose a woman who doesn't seek fame...since he seems to resent that in his family.

go figure.


----------



## Sasha2012

There all in it for the same thing, Rob is no different.


----------



## BPC

I think he looks like he's lost weight too. 

Can't wrap my head around the relationship though. 

If Tyga and Kylie got married, and Rob and Chyna did too, then what would King Cairo be to them?
Kylie would be the step mom and step aunt, and her brother would be the step-dad and step uncle? 
All of it sounds so warped..


----------



## lil_fashionista

guccimamma said:


> yes. i would think rob would choose a woman who doesn't seek fame...since he seems to resent that in his family.
> 
> go figure.



He's been linked to Adrienne Bailon, Angela Simmons and Rosa Acosta so he seems to prefer a celebrity partner. 



BPC said:


> I think he looks like he's lost weight too.
> 
> Can't wrap my head around the relationship though.
> 
> If Tyga and Kylie got married, and Rob and Chyna did too, then what would King Cairo be to them?
> Kylie would be the step mom and step aunt, and her brother would be the step-dad and step uncle?
> All of it sounds so warped..



Rob has posted that he is losing weight, so something good seems to be coming out of this warped situation.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BPC said:


> I think he looks like he's lost weight too.
> 
> Can't wrap my head around the relationship though.
> 
> If Tyga and Kylie got married, and Rob and Chyna did too, then what would King Cairo be to them?
> Kylie would be the step mom and step aunt, and her brother would be the step-dad and step uncle?
> All of it sounds so warped..



But If Chyna had a baby, Kris would probably die!!!  The baby would carry the kardashian name!!


----------



## whimsic

Is it bad that I want Chyna to get pregnant?


----------



## BPC

DC-Cutie said:


> But If Chyna had a baby, Kris would probably die!!!  The baby would carry the kardashian name!!



As much as I would appreciate watching that entire debacle go down..  I'd feel terrible for the baby. None of these people need to be breeding anytime soon.


----------



## guccimamma

BPC said:


> As much as I would appreciate watching that entire debacle go down..  I'd feel terrible for the baby. None of these people need to be breeding anytime soon.



truth.


----------



## berrydiva

whimsic said:


> Is it bad that I want Chyna to get pregnant?



Nope. I wanna see that sh*t show too!


----------



## BadAzzBish

whimsic said:


> Is it bad that I want Chyna to get pregnant?


Nope. I do


----------



## Ladybug09

whimsic said:


> Is it bad that I want Chyna to get pregnant?



Lol!


----------



## pixiejenna

Lmao you guys can count me on #teamchynababy! PMK's head might actually do a 360. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DC-Cutie

whimsic said:


> Is it bad that I want Chyna to get pregnant?



I'm ready for it and hoping they name the baby Robert if it's a boy 

Ya'll know I love me some Rob, well I had a dream that I was in LA and my friend lived next door to Chyna.  Rob and Chyna invited us over for a cookout.  Rob came out the house all buffed and back in shape, old Rob was back..


----------



## Oryx816

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm ready for it and hoping they name the baby Robert if it's a boy
> 
> Ya'll know I love me some Rob, well I had a dream that I was in LA and my friend lived next door to Chyna.  Rob and Chyna invited us over for a cookout.  Rob came out the house all buffed and back in shape, old Rob was back..




Lol!  

After chewing down on some burgers did you and Rob get on your rainbow unicorn and ride off into the sunset?


----------



## uhpharm01

Oryx816 said:


> Lol!
> 
> After chewing down on some burgers did you and Rob get on your rainbow unicorn and ride off into the sunset?



Lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oryx816 said:


> Lol!
> 
> After chewing down on some burgers did you and Rob get on your rainbow unicorn and ride off into the sunset?



Yes we did!!  How'd you know


----------



## Oryx816

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes we did!!  How'd you know




That's how my hot guy dreams usually end!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

From their snapchats


----------



## DiorT

What happened to his eye brows?


----------



## Sasha2012

He became a recluse after tiring of a life in the spotlight.

But Rob Kardashian seems ready to embrace the spotlight once more, posing for a happy smiling Snapchat picture with new girlfriend, Blac Chyna on Thursday.

The image was without a doubt the best that's been seen of Rob since he retreated from public view.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-poses-Blac-Chyna-Snapchat.html#ixzz40a5pgCej


----------



## grand_duchess

Her nails, butt, well pretty much everything, are horrifying!


----------



## chinableu

I think it's great that someone finally got him out of the house.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm ready for it and hoping they name the baby Robert if it's a boy
> 
> Ya'll know I love me some Rob, well I had a dream that I was in LA and my friend lived next door to Chyna.  Rob and Chyna invited us over for a cookout.  Rob came out the house all buffed and back in shape, old Rob was back..




Man, I can't get over how different he looked than from the old Sox...


I can't tolerate the kid... But he did make me shift and cross my legs...he was a looker... 

Maybe we should rally for buff sox


----------



## Jikena

If she makes him happy and able to "get himself together", then good for  him. I really liked him on the show, he was funny, and seems like his family rejected him. I don't know if  she's using him for "revenge" but they genuinely look happy together,  and I don't think Rob is stupid (-> don't think he wouldn't see it if  she was using him). Also, I think it's stupid for the "sisters" to be  mad about their relationship when Kylie is the one who stole their  friend's boyfriend (and baby daddy) in the first place. But ya know,  "always side with the family".


----------



## labelwhore04

tweegy said:


> *Man, I can't get over how different he looked than from the old Sox...
> 
> *
> I can't tolerate the kid... But he did make me shift and cross my legs...he was a looker...
> 
> Maybe we should rally for buff sox



He used to be so fine.. What a shame. Hopefully he can get back to his sexy self.


----------



## Crystalina

I'm very happy for him.

Looks like he got his mojo back!!![emoji106]&#127995;[emoji322]


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been proudly bragging of her relationship with Rob Kardashian over recent weeks.

But despite gushing about him on Instagram, Blac Chyna, 27, had only offered abstract photographic clues as to his presence in her life.

Until Thursday, when she shared an intimate moment kissing the 28-year-old reclusive brother of Kim Kardashian with waiting photographers in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...unt-fledgling-relationship.html#ixzz40fo05KBs


----------



## caitlin1214

The painting and the roses were a LOT less obnoxious than what Kim got for Mother's Day (thousands of white roses, anyone?)

Blac Chyna didn't make it a point to say how many roses it was (*cough*Kim!*cough*) and she seemed more genuinely delighted with them. 


It didn't seem like a big, showy gesture just to make a point. (Okay, maybe it was, but it wasn't as slap you across the face with it as Kim's was.)


----------



## starsandbucks

I think she looks kinda cute and cool in those snapchat pics on the previous page. I like her sunglasses. (And you all better watch out for flying pigs because I just called Blac Chyna cute and cool!)


----------



## chinableu

whimsic said:


> Is it bad that I want Chyna to get pregnant?



With twins.


----------



## Jayne1

whimsic said:


> Is it bad that I want Chyna to get pregnant?





chinableu said:


> With twins.



Boys! To carry on the K name.


----------



## chowlover2

+2!


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like they have equal reasons to use the other. Chyna gets revenge on Kylie for stealing her man/babydaddy and Rob gets to piss off everyone in his family. They both have the same end goal and if Chyna dose get pregnant she will be in the family for life. His kids will be the only real Kardashians.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lil_fashionista

Jayne1 said:


> Boys! To carry on the K name.





chowlover2 said:


> +2!



And give them names that don't start with the letter K!



pixiejenna said:


> I feel like they have equal reasons to use the other. Chyna gets revenge on Kylie for stealing her man/babydaddy and Rob gets to piss off everyone in his family. They both have the same end goal and if Chyna dose get pregnant she will be in the family for life. His kids will be the only real Kardashians.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Yup. Kardashian relationships seem to have been built on less.


----------



## Lola69

pixiejenna said:


> I feel like they have equal reasons to use the other. Chyna gets revenge on Kylie for stealing her man/babydaddy and Rob gets to piss off everyone in his family. They both have the same end goal and if Chyna dose get pregnant she will be in the family for life. His kids will be the only real Kardashians.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app




Kris must be loosing a lot of sleep over this [emoji48]


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm hoping Rob will write a tell all!  Best seller


----------



## pixiejenna

Isn't it surprising that he hasn't written one? This family will do anything for the all mighty dollar. And despite the fact that they treat him like cr@p he hasn't sold them out yet. He could be set for life of her sold them out and destroy them. He's better than the rest of the bunch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tweegy

That and they are paying for his lifestyle and are his family. That would burn and smother that bridge with them. Trolling them is different from throwing them under the bus


----------



## Sasha2012

Are yall really falling for this? ...Isn't Kris still his manager? I think they're all in this together.


----------



## tweegy

[emoji115]&#127995; and what Sasha said


----------



## Oryx816

Sasha2012 said:


> Are yall really falling for this? ...Isn't Kris still his manager? I think they're all in this together.




Agreed!  I said this pages ago as soon as I saw it.  It reeks of Kris.  They have no stories and now it is simply Rob's turn.


----------



## Lola69

Sasha2012 said:


> Are yall really falling for this? ...Isn't Kris still his manager? I think they're all in this together.




I thought of this, but I'm sure it still bothers Kris that it has to be with Chyna. That's just my feeling though who knows?!!? These people are a mess lol


----------



## Oryx816

Lola69 said:


> I thought of this, but I'm sure it still bothers Kris that it has to be with Chyna. That's just my feeling though who knows?!!? These people are a mess lol




It has to be someone who will play the game for cash....can't stray too far from the circle.


----------



## Ladybug09

chinableu said:


> With twins.



Lol







Jayne1 said:


> Boys! To carry on the K name.



Lol


----------



## limom

That tongue on that picture
Bet you they both have a good time.


----------



## Lola69

Oryx816 said:


> It has to be someone who will play the game for cash....can't stray too far from the circle.




Lmao


----------



## knasarae

Rob is a mess. [emoji23]

From his IG. I edited for obvious reasons.


----------



## Jikena

knasarae said:


> Rob is a mess. [emoji23]
> 
> From his IG. I edited for obvious reasons.
> View attachment 3283634




It's funny


----------



## redney

knasarae said:


> Rob is a mess. [emoji23]
> 
> From his IG. I edited for obvious reasons.
> View attachment 3283634



yeah, mmmmkay, except when he happily accepts a house PMK buys for him. 

http://www.etonline.com/news/182951_kris_jenner_buys_rob_kardashian_a_2_million_house/

Rob Kardashian will soon be living in style. 

Rob's  mother, Kris Jenner, just bought a house under the family trust in an  upscale gated community in Calabasas, California, which a source  confirms to ET is for the 28-year-old reality star.

"Rob has  been looking at homes on and off for a while," the source says. "The  deal closed just last week and he is in the process of moving in. The  family is all really excited about his move and him gaining his  independence."

                                                                                                                                                                                           The 4,256  sq. ft home -- which sold for $2.3 million -- boasts four bedrooms and  five baths. Clearly, Rob's new digs are pretty swanky.






                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Photo: Trulia                                                             





                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Photo: Trulia                                                             





                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Photo: Trulia                                                             




                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         The  location of the new home is also conveniently close to his famous  family. Rob's sisters, Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian, and Kylie Jenner,  all live in the same gated community,  while Kris and sister Kim Kardashian West live about a mile away in  Hidden Hills, California. Rob will also be conveniently close to his girlfriend, Blac Chyna, who lives in Tarzana, California -- a less than half hour drive from Calabasas.

                                                                                                                                                                                           However, the source says Rob's new living situation has "nothing to do" with the 27-year-old model.

                                                                                                                                                                                           "This is  his own deal," the source says. "Rob is in a really good place with this  new change in his life -- he is just really happy."

                                                                                                                                                                                           Last month, Kris commented on all her children living so close to each other, and owning their own homes.

                                                                                                                                                                                           "Kourtney  and Khloe and Rob and Kylie live about a mile away -- all in the same  gated community, all down the street from each other," Kris said during a  panel at the NATPE Television conference in Miami. "Then Kim and I are  on the other side of that -- in the other community over here, so we're  all super close. And then Scott [Disick] just bought a house down the  street!"

                                                                                                                                                                                           "For me,  every one of my kids now has their own place, which is such a blessing,"  she added. "I never thought I would be in this place where all your  kids are taken care of and settled down and have a home, and that's such  a joy for a mom."


----------



## lovely

That is the first celebrity house that I have thought I would enjoy living in! So cute!


----------



## ChanelMommy

lovely said:


> That is the first celebrity house that I have thought I would enjoy living in! So cute!



agree!


----------



## lil_fashionista

redney said:


> yeah, mmmmkay, except when he happily accepts a house PMK buys for him.
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/news/182951_kris_jenner_buys_rob_kardashian_a_2_million_house/
> 
> Rob Kardashian will soon be living in style.
> 
> Rob's  mother, Kris Jenner, just bought a house under the family trust in an  upscale gated community in Calabasas, California, which a source  confirms to ET is for the 28-year-old reality star.
> 
> "Rob has  been looking at homes on and off for a while," the source says. "The  deal closed just last week and he is in the process of moving in. The  family is all really excited about his move and him gaining his  independence."
> 
> The 4,256  sq. ft home -- which sold for $2.3 million -- boasts four bedrooms and  five baths. Clearly, Rob's new digs are pretty swanky.
> etonline.com/news/2016/02/24217685/700_rob_home.jpg                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Photo: Trulia
> etonline.com/news/2016/02/24217686/750_robhome2.jpg                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Photo: Trulia
> etonline.com/news/2016/02/24217687/7503_robhome.jpg                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Photo: Trulia
> etonline.com/news/2016/02/24217688/7504_robhome.jpg
> The  location of the new home is also conveniently close to his famous  family. Rob's sisters, Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian, and Kylie Jenner,  all live in the same gated community,  while Kris and sister Kim Kardashian West live about a mile away in  Hidden Hills, California. Rob will also be conveniently close to his girlfriend, Blac Chyna, who lives in Tarzana, California -- a less than half hour drive from Calabasas.
> 
> However, the source says Rob's new living situation has "nothing to do" with the 27-year-old model.
> 
> "This is  his own deal," the source says. "Rob is in a really good place with this  new change in his life -- he is just really happy."
> 
> Last month, Kris commented on all her children living so close to each other, and owning their own homes.
> 
> "Kourtney  and Khloe and Rob and Kylie live about a mile away -- all in the same  gated community, all down the street from each other," Kris said during a  panel at the NATPE Television conference in Miami. "Then Kim and I are  on the other side of that -- in the other community over here, so we're  all super close. And then Scott [Disick] just bought a house down the  street!"
> 
> "For me,  every one of my kids now has their own place, which is such a blessing,"  she added. "I never thought I would be in this place where all your  kids are taken care of and settled down and have a home, and that's such  a joy for a mom."



Pretty "convenient" that she decides now to buys him a house that happens to be so close to his sisters and far from Chyna.


----------



## bag-princess

lovely said:


> That is the first celebrity house that I have thought I would enjoy living in! So cute!



i love it!!!!   



redney said:


> y*eah, mmmmkay, except when he happily accepts a house PMK buys for him. *




i don't blame him!!!  let her buy it - doesn't mean you can tell him who lives there.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## beantownSugar

lovely said:


> That is the first celebrity house that I have thought I would enjoy living in! So cute!



Agreed! It's not massive or gaudy -- very nice


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> i love it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't blame him!!!  let her buy it - doesn't mean you can tell him who lives there.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Except when he posts on IG he's abandoning his family and becoming an orphan because they don't like his Bae.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> Except when he posts on IG he's abandoning his family and becoming an orphan because they don't like his Bae.





get what you want - then abandon them!   

i don't blame him for using her - she does it all the time


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Rob is a mess. [emoji23]
> 
> From his IG. I edited for obvious reasons.
> View attachment 3283634



Wow. He just hates his family.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Wow. He just hates his family.



yes, but he puts them down, takes their cash....and then hooks up with someone who is an equal fame-ho.

it's like a girl who hates her father, then dates someone just like him.


----------



## Jayne1

So mommy finally bought him a house.  Nice.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Jayne1 said:


> So mommy finally bought him a house.  Nice.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

redney said:


> yeah, mmmmkay, except when he happily accepts a house PMK buys for him.
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/news/182951_kris_jenner_buys_rob_kardashian_a_2_million_house/
> 
> Rob Kardashian will soon be living in style.
> 
> Rob's  mother, Kris Jenner, just bought a house under the family trust in an  upscale gated community in Calabasas, California, which a source  confirms to ET is for the 28-year-old reality star.
> 
> "Rob has  been looking at homes on and off for a while," the source says. "The  deal closed just last week and he is in the process of moving in. The  family is all really excited about his move and him gaining his  independence."
> 
> The 4,256  sq. ft home -- which sold for $2.3 million -- boasts four bedrooms and  five baths. Clearly, Rob's new digs are pretty swanky.
> etonline.com/news/2016/02/24217685/700_rob_home.jpg                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Photo: Trulia
> etonline.com/news/2016/02/24217686/750_robhome2.jpg                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Photo: Trulia
> etonline.com/news/2016/02/24217687/7503_robhome.jpg                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Photo: Trulia
> etonline.com/news/2016/02/24217688/7504_robhome.jpg
> The  location of the new home is also conveniently close to his famous  family. Rob's sisters, Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian, and Kylie Jenner,  all live in the same gated community,  while Kris and sister Kim Kardashian West live about a mile away in  Hidden Hills, California. Rob will also be conveniently close to his girlfriend, Blac Chyna, who lives in Tarzana, California -- a less than half hour drive from Calabasas.
> 
> However, the source says Rob's new living situation has "nothing to do" with the 27-year-old model.
> 
> "This is  his own deal," the source says. "Rob is in a really good place with this  new change in his life -- he is just really happy."
> 
> Last month, Kris commented on all her children living so close to each other, and owning their own homes.
> 
> "Kourtney  and Khloe and Rob and Kylie live about a mile away -- all in the same  gated community, all down the street from each other," Kris said during a  panel at the NATPE Television conference in Miami. "Then Kim and I are  on the other side of that -- in the other community over here, so we're  all super close. And then Scott [Disick] just bought a house down the  street!"
> 
> "For me,  every one of my kids now has their own place, which is such a blessing,"  she added. "I never thought I would be in this place where all your  kids are taken care of and settled down and have a home, and that's such  a joy for a mom."




She didn't buy it, it was from his trust that was left to him by his dad.


----------



## Oryx816

Jayne1 said:


> So mommy finally bought him a house.  Nice.




Because he is playing the game now.


----------



## tweegy

knasarae said:


> Rob is a mess. [emoji23]
> 
> From his IG. I edited for obvious reasons.
> View attachment 3283634




[emoji55] op! Well damn lol


----------



## tweegy

Soooo I'm gonna have to follow Sox on ig cause he seems funny


----------



## Encore Hermes

Oryx816 said:


> Because he is playing the game now.


+ 1000


He is back on social media and playing the game. One for all and all for the brand.


----------



## NYCBelle

knasarae said:


> Rob is a mess. [emoji23]
> 
> From his IG. I edited for obvious reasons.
> View attachment 3283634



 messy


----------



## guccimamma

Encore Hermes said:


> + 1000
> 
> 
> He is back on social media and playing the game. One for all and all for the brand.



so, what kind of money does he make for these postings?


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> Rob is a mess. [emoji23]
> 
> From his IG. I edited for obvious reasons.
> View attachment 3283634


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> yeah, mmmmkay, except when he happily accepts a house PMK buys for him.
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/news/182951_kris_jenner_buys_rob_kardashian_a_2_million_house/
> 
> Rob Kardashian will soon be living in style.
> 
> etonline.com/news/2016/02/24217685/700_rob_home.jpg                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Photo: Trulia
> etonline.com/news/2016/02/24217686/750_robhome2.jpg                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Photo: Trulia
> etonline.com/news/2016/02/24217687/7503_robhome.jpg                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Photo: Trulia
> etonline.com/news/2016/02/24217688/7504_robhome.jpg


 That house is gorgeous.
The basic interior wouldn't be my kinda thing, but the exterior of the house is everything!


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> The  location of the new home is also conveniently close to his famous  family. Rob's sisters, Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian, and Kylie Jenner,  all live in the same gated community,  while Kris and sister Kim Kardashian West live about a mile away in  Hidden Hills, California. Rob will also be conveniently close to his girlfriend, Blac Chyna, who lives in Tarzana, California -- a less than half hour drive from Calabasas.
> "Kourtney  and Khloe and Rob and Kylie live about a mile away -- all in the same  gated community, all down the street from each other," Kris said during a  panel at the NATPE Television conference in Miami. "Then Kim and I are  on the other side of that -- in the other community over here, so we're  all super close. And then Scott [Disick] just bought a house down the  street!"


Serious real estate question -- how desirable an area can this be if multiple houses are available for the picking, when they want one and for the whole family, no less.

Scott wanted a house -- found one! Kourt wanted to live close -- found one.  Now Rob.


----------



## labelwhore04

That's my dream house! Spacious but not too big


----------



## Encore Hermes

guccimamma said:


> so, what kind of money does he make for these postings?



None that I know but he keeps the public talking about the family which keeps them relevant. People click on articles.  

I think he made 20k an episode when on the show (and he was on for years) so he has money.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rob Kardashian was spotted on Monday for the first time since denying rumours he has split from Blac Chyna.

The 28-year-old revealed his slimmed down frame as he arrived at LAX airport to catch a flight.

Rob, who kept a low profile in a black hoodie and shorts with grey Yeezy trainers, appeared in a cheerful mood as he made his way into the terminal, clutching an orange.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-dress-party-male-model.html#ixzz42Lj5wsVt


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Ugh he needs to shave. Normally I like facial hair on a man but it's a no go for Rob.


----------



## Oryx816

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Ugh he needs to shave. Normally I like facial hair on a man but it's a no go for Rob.




It's a bit patchy, like lawn that needs to be re-sodded.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rob Kardashian and Blac Chyna arrived back in Los Angeles on Tuesday after the model spent the weekend doing promotional appearances.

Rob, 28, dashed to Atlanta on Monday to be with his girlfriend and returned still wearing the same clothes he'd been seen in 24 hours earlier.

But while he was happy and smiling, Blac, 27, appeared a little more subdued and hid her face and body behind a large plush blanket.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arrive-LA-flew-Atlanta-her.html#ixzz42Mar2m2j


----------



## Ladybug09

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Ugh he needs to shave. Normally I like facial hair on a man but it's a no go for Rob.




cause it's sloppy.






Oryx816 said:


> It's a bit patchy, like lawn that needs to be re-sodded.



Exactly 

She must of had her lips done.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

With that moustache he reminds me of Ron Jeremy. Ewww.


----------



## stylemepretty

Looks like he's lost some weight.


----------



## tweegy

He looks like he's had a nervous breakdown..

I agree he is looking a lot smaller. But look like he's wearing the clothes he had when he was big cause he don't fit right


----------



## lovely

Maybe he's trying to keep his clothes baggy so he can have a big "unveiling" moment on the cover of some magazine. I'm sure PMK has is all planned out...


----------



## lil_fashionista

He was just on Blac Chyna's snapchat trying on clothes that fit. He looks like he's lost a lot of weight. Sorry the pic is blurry, it's a screen grab of a video posted in the Shade Room.


----------



## Jayne1

He lost a lot of weight, fairly quickly,  what do you suppose he's on?


----------



## Encore Hermes

He might have had gastric bypass


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like Rob, so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and say he's not on anything.  He's just eating right and working out.  Some people can drop weight quite quickly.

no drugs or surgery.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> Rob Kardashian and Blac Chyna arrived back in Los Angeles on Tuesday after the model spent the weekend doing promotional appearances.
> 
> Rob, 28, dashed to Atlanta on Monday to be with his girlfriend and returned still wearing the same clothes he'd been seen in 24 hours earlier.
> 
> But while he was happy and smiling, Blac, 27, appeared a little more subdued and hid her face and body behind a large plush blanket.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arrive-LA-flew-Atlanta-her.html#ixzz42Mar2m2j




I have a blanket like that, but in grey, and it's so soft. And it's queen-sized, so if it got really cold in my apartment during the winter, I threw it on top of my duvet.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I like Rob, so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and say he's not on anything.  He's just eating right and working out.  Some people can drop weight quite quickly.
> 
> no drugs or surgery.




I agree, not on liking sox on the dropping weight with no drugs or surgery bit.


----------



## lil_fashionista

He's been working out with a trainer every day and has Blac Chyna cooking healthy meals for him now. Plus I think men lose weight quicker than women. When my hubby started taking 10,000 steps a day and eating a little better he lost 20 pounds, I did not.


----------



## krissa

He's a guy, dropped the carbs and is consistently working out.


----------



## Oruka

He is looking great, I am so happy for him. The best way to lose weight fast is to cut all the bad carbs. I tell that to patient all the time and they don't listen. Exercise helps but cutting carbs out is the fastest and he looks to be doing that.


----------



## shiny_things

krissa said:


> He's a guy, dropped the carbs and is consistently working out.



I do think it's a guy thing. It used to drive me mad how quickly my ex could drop weight if he wanted to without putting in much effort at all.


----------



## krissa

shiny_things said:


> I do think it's a guy thing. It used to drive me mad how quickly my ex could drop weight if he wanted to without putting in much effort at all.




It's so annoying and unfair! I helped my brother cut carbs and he dropped about 80lbs and looks great. He now works out and eats 80/20 healthy/junk to maintain.

This is really good for Rob, too. It's amazing how cutting back on sugar and grains can affect ones depression.


----------



## uhpharm01

krissa said:


> he's a guy, dropped the carbs and is consistently working out.



+1


----------



## berrydiva

Guys drop weight quickly given how easy it is for them to build muscle mass. From the snaps and IGs, it seems clear that he's been exercising more and eating healthier.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

This dude is just using blac chyna. Watch as soon as he lose the weight he will dump her


----------



## lil_fashionista

Brklynjuice87 said:


> This dude is just using blac chyna. Watch as soon as he lose the weight he will dump her



What makes you say that? I'm sure he could hire a chef or subscribe to one of those meal delivery services if all he wanted was healthy food. His own mother had his kitchen stocked with a variety of healthy things. Too bad she never taught him to cook any of them.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

That's what that family do. They use people for their own personal gain and then discard them after. Look what Kylie did to blac chyna, Kim sleeping with Kanye whole he was with Amber, Kim sending nudes to Ciara ex bf future


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> That's what that family do. They use people for their own personal gain and then discard them after. Look what Kylie did to blac chyna, Kim sleeping with Kanye whole he was with Amber, Kim sending nudes to Ciara ex bf future



Say what? Kim sent nudes to Future?


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think they have Chyna on the payroll now, keep things quiet on social media with her family. 
Same with Amber. Won't hear anything anymore about where her fingers have been


Rumors that Rob had lap band when they said he in hosp with diabetes.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Rumors that Rob had lap band when they said he in hosp with diabetes.



That makes sense.

For someone like him, to keep losing, steadily and quickly, with no apparent plateaus, just reeks of Kardashian short cutting.

Since when did a K ever take the difficult route when a quick trip to the surgeon will do the same thing?  Or a quick trip to the bakery for Thanksgiving pies, in Khloes's case.  lol


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jayne1 said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> For someone like him, to keep losing, steadily and quickly, with no apparent plateaus, just reeks of Kardashian short cutting.
> 
> Since when did a K ever take the difficult route when a quick trip to the surgeon will do the same thing?  Or a quick trip to the bakery for Thanksgiving pies, in Khloes's case.  lol



And also when the news broke that he was in the hospital because of diabetes i thought they fed tabs info so news organizations  didn't dig to find out why he was really in. 
My first thought was OD but now it makes sense. 

And they hired chyna to drive the storyline that she is the cause of his weight loss. 
Like Rita Ora was the cause of his weight gain (right).


----------



## bisousx

Well, he did fall apart right after Rita Ora and was really upset about the whole thing. She's a nobody now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> Well, he did fall apart right after Rita Ora and was really upset about the whole thing. She's a nobody now.



was she really anybody before him though?


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> was she really anybody before him though?



Lol! People were insisting she was a big star in the UK.


----------



## lil_fashionista

The new rumour is that Blac Chyna is pregnant. She and Rob are currently in Jamaica and her stomach looks less flat that normal.


----------



## DC-Cutie

nah, she just ate some Roti, curry chicken, dumplin' and ting....


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> nah, she just ate some Roti, curry chicken, dumplin' and ting....



That's if she were here...Jamaica is Jerk erryting


----------



## Sasha2012

He looks like he has been making plenty of progress on his health in recent weeks.

And his slimmed-down physique wasn't the only thing Rob Kardashian put on display on his most recent outing.

The 28-year-old reality star was snapped putting on a loved up display while on holiday in Jamaica with girlfriend Blac Chyna in a post on Instagram shared on Monday morning.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-romantic-getaway-Jamaica.html#ixzz42uKAV42S


----------



## Encore Hermes

Splash news photos. Their go to paps


----------



## bag-princess

i would love to know what that big mishapen behind of hers feels like to Rob!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Hey...at least he's smiling and seems to be more comfortable being photographed...whatever his is relationship with Chyna, it seems to have a positive impact on him.


----------



## Jayne1

So much like his sister. Part of the appeal?


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> So much like his sister. Part of the appeal?



 gross


----------



## starrysky

berrydiva said:


> Hey...at least he's smiling and seems to be more comfortable being photographed...whatever his is relationship with Chyna, it seems to have a positive impact on him.



ITA. His smile is so big and genuine, especially fourth pic down when he's looking at her. He's not hiding from the world anymore, so good on him and chyna.


----------



## Jikena

Happy for him.

But daaaang her fake a$$ is a mess. :o It looks even worse than Kim's...


----------



## lil_fashionista

berrydiva said:


> Hey...at least he's smiling and seems to be more comfortable being photographed...whatever his is relationship with Chyna, it seems to have a positive impact on him.





starrysky said:


> ITA. His smile is so big and genuine, especially fourth pic down when he's looking at her. He's not hiding from the world anymore, so good on him and chyna.



Both of these!


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> Happy for him.
> 
> But daaaang her fake a$$ is a mess. :o It looks even worse than Kim's...



I said it earlier but it doesn't look like she has the implants in anymore...they used to have this really weird hard protruding letter p look. She looks more like she's sporting her actual natural a$$ now.


----------



## White Orchid

Is it really that easy to remove implants though?  Cos if it is, why hasn't Kim removed hers?  Serious question.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Is it really that easy to remove implants though?  Cos if it is, why hasn't Kim removed hers?  Serious question.



Yes, they can be removed just like removing breast implants. Kim doesn't have implants, she had fat transfers done.


----------



## qudz104

starrysky said:


> ita. His smile is so big and genuine, especially fourth pic down when he's looking at her. He's not hiding from the world anymore, so good on him and chyna.




+1


----------



## New-New

Rob is looking good like come thru zaddy


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Hey...at least he's smiling and seems to be more comfortable being photographed...whatever his is relationship with Chyna, it seems to have a positive impact on him.



yes, nice to see the man happy.

i guess i didn't see him at his largest, because he doesn't look noticeably slimmer to me.


----------



## buzzytoes

guccimamma said:


> yes, nice to see the man happy.
> 
> i guess i didn't see him at his largest, because he doesn't look noticeably slimmer to me.


Same here. I am not sure why it keeps being mentioned that he has had a "drastic" weight loss. His legs look great, the rest of him doesn't look much different to me.


----------



## White Orchid

Add me to the "He's lost weight, say whaaat???" group.


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> yes, nice to see the man happy.
> 
> i guess i didn't see him at his largest, because he doesn't look noticeably slimmer to me.





buzzytoes said:


> Same here. I am not sure why it keeps being mentioned that he has had a "drastic" weight loss. His legs look great, the rest of him doesn't look much different to me.





White Orchid said:


> Add me to the "He's lost weight, say whaaat???" group.



I don't think it's drastic but it's definitely noticeable especially when you see him on the snapchats or the IG videos. 

To me, he looks bigger in this pic:
(x17online)


----------



## buzzytoes

But hadn't it been months without seeing him? I guess that is the part I don't get. His weight loss doesn't seem overly fast to me. Or at least not fast if you have gone from sitting on the couch eating burgers, to exercising and eating veggies. He could probably lose 20 lbs in a month doing that.


----------



## berrydiva

buzzytoes said:


> But hadn't it been months without seeing him? I guess that is the part I don't get. His weight loss doesn't seem overly fast to me. Or at least not fast if you have gone from sitting on the couch eating burgers, to exercising and eating veggies. He could probably lose 20 lbs in a month doing that.



He's been put with Chyna recently, I wouldn't say he was all that smaller than the pic I posted when they first started pimping the paps a month or 2 ago. He's been seen out with Chyna pretty regularly for the past month or so. But because men lose weight faster (than women), you notice it fairly immediately on them. But you're right, he could easily lose 20 lbs with minimal effort just by exercising and changing his diet.


----------



## bag-princess

*Rob Kardashian Shares Sexy Makeup-Free Selfie of Blac Chyna in Bed During Jamaica Vacation*









Rob Kardashian and Blac Chyna traveled to Jamaica for a romantic getaway, but so far, he's only posted pics from bed.
The 28-year-old reality star shared to Instagram on Monday night a makeup-free selfie of his 27-year-old girlfriend with the caption: "Young &#128127;&#128127;&#128525;"






Rob was noticeably thinner when he was spotted catching a red-eye flight at LAX on Saturday en route to meet Chyna in Montego Bay. The _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star donned a black Adidas hoodie, matching drawstring pants and a Los Angeles Dodgers baseball cap.

Upon  meeting up with Chyna when his flight landed, the couple didn't display  any overt PDA, but an eyewitness told ET that they were cheery and  chatty while stepping into their limousine, which took them to a  five-star beachfront resort on the island's northern coast. At one  point, the model even pulled out her phone to snap a few selfies with  her beau.
A few hours later, the duo attended the Caribbean Spring Break festival, Brit Jam 2016, where Chyna was the guest of honor.




While at first it seemed the Kardashian-Jenner family weren't completely on board with Rob's new relationship, it appears they've changed their tune.  "The changes Rob has made in his life are so good. They appreciate  Chyna for that," a source told ET, referring to his weight loss.  "They're hoping this lasts for longer."








https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/rob-kardashian-shares-sexy-makeup-120000131.html


----------



## Jayne1

buzzytoes said:


> But hadn't it been months without seeing him? I guess that is the part I don't get. His weight loss doesn't seem overly fast to me. Or at least not fast if you have gone from sitting on the couch eating burgers, to exercising and eating veggies. He could probably lose 20 lbs in a month doing that.



20 lbs a month?  Yeah, if he had his stomach stapled, or he's taking something.

Do we really think love caused his drastic change in diet?


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> *Rob Kardashian Shares Sexy Makeup-Free Selfie of Blac Chyna in Bed During Jamaica Vacation*
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/rob-kardashian-shares-sexy-makeup-120000131.html



I'm a wee bit tired of these makeup-free photos, where the image is overly exposed, overly filtered and overly blurred.

It's not just her that does this, though.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> 20 lbs a month?  Yeah, if he had his stomach stapled, or he's taking something.
> 
> Do we really think love caused his drastic change in diet?





of course not!

but the articles have been many  that chyna threw out all the food chris was stocking his house with and started cooking for healthy for him as well as getting him to exercise.  love is a powerful motivator!


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I'm a wee bit tired of these makeup-free photos, where the image is overly exposed, overly filtered and overly blurred.
> 
> It's not just her that does this, though.






   she doesn't need those filters!  i have seen many pics of her without one and no makeup and she is pretty!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> 20 lbs a month?  Yeah, if he had his stomach stapled, or he's taking something.
> 
> Do we really think love caused his drastic change in diet?



If a person is severely overweight due to a sedentary unhealthy lifestyle and then start exercising while changing their diet, 20  lbs is nothing and falls off quite easily. It's really not that unusual or needs stomach stapling/drugs/etc to achieve. The change in diet plus expending energy is enough, plus he's a man (muscle burns fat, men have more lean muscle) and he's young (metabolism still high). Hell those folks on my 600 lb life only change their diet and mange to drop 40-50 lbs in a month to prove they're commitment. Everything doesn't need to be dubious...I'm not putting shortcuts past him only saying it's very easy to achieve that type of loss in a short time given his conditions.

I don't get why this seems so improbable but here's an article. 
http://www.livestrong.com/article/406097-why-do-overweight-people-lose-weight-faster/

I don't believe their relationship is real but Chyna is clearly helping him eat better based on the IG/snaps of her cooking for him (dunno how often she cooks for him). It might be the luvin and not love making him lose weight. Lol.


----------



## buzzytoes

Jayne1 said:


> 20 lbs a month?  Yeah, if he had his stomach stapled, or he's taking something.
> 
> Do we really think love caused his drastic change in diet?


20 lbs is a drop in the bucket when you are that far overweight. I haven't seen so much of a loss that I think it is anything other than a change in habits. I doubt it's all down to Black Chyna, but I don't think he has had surgical help either.


----------



## Jayne1

buzzytoes said:


> 20 lbs is a drop in the bucket when you are that far overweight. I haven't seen so much of a loss that I think it is anything other than a change in habits. I doubt it's all down to Black Chyna, but I don't think he has had surgical help either.



If it's not all down to the GF, then what is motivating him this time? A Kardashian who takes the hard way?  Okay, maybe


----------



## shazzy99

She reminds me of Rosie Perez in that pic.


----------



## lil_fashionista

berrydiva said:


> If a person is severely overweight due to a sedentary unhealthy lifestyle and then start exercising while changing their diet, 20  lbs is nothing and falls off quite easily. It's really not that unusual or needs stomach stapling/drugs/etc to achieve. The change in diet plus expending energy is enough, plus he's a man (muscle burns fat, men have more lean muscle) and he's young (metabolism still high). Hell those folks on my 600 lb life only change their diet and mange to drop 40-50 lbs in a month to prove they're commitment. Everything doesn't need to be dubious...I'm not putting shortcuts past him only saying it's very easy to achieve that type of loss in a short time given his conditions.
> 
> I don't get why this seems so improbable but here's an article.
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/406097-why-do-overweight-people-lose-weight-faster/
> 
> I don't believe their relationship is real but Chyna is clearly helping him eat better based on the IG/snaps of her cooking for him (dunno how often she cooks for him). It might be the luvin and not love making him lose weight. Lol.



The people on The Biggest Loser used to lose close to 20 pounds a week, especially when they first started so it's not unheard of. I believe is been reported that he's lost 40 pounds total and they've been together (publicly) since the end of January. 

I think she cooks for him whenever she's home and she throws down in the kitchen. I mostly follow her snapchat to see what she's making. 



buzzytoes said:


> 20 lbs is a drop in the bucket when you are that far overweight. I haven't seen so much of a loss that I think it is anything other than a change in habits. I doubt it's all down to Black Chyna, but I don't think he has had surgical help either.



I agree. 



Jayne1 said:


> If it's not all down to the GF, then what is motivating him this time? A Kardashian who takes the hard way?  Okay, maybe



His health, which can be a powerful motivator. Anything's possible.


----------



## berrydiva

buzzytoes said:


> 20 lbs is a drop in the bucket when you are that far overweight. I haven't seen so much of a loss that I think it is anything other than a change in habits. I doubt it's all down to Black Chyna, but I don't think he has had surgical help either.


Exactly. He's not back to his normal self, he's just lost a little weight...giving up burgers and walking daily will do that for him. At his size 20 lbs is nothing. Lol. 



lil_fashionista said:


> I think she cooks for him whenever she's home and she throws down in the kitchen. I mostly follow her snapchat to see what she's making.


She needs a cooking channel. From what I've seen, she throws down in the kitchen. I saw a plate she slid in front of him the other day and I wish she handed me a plate too!


----------



## buzzytoes

Jayne1 said:


> If it's not all down to the GF, then what is motivating him this time? A Kardashian who takes the hard way?  Okay, maybe



Well he has always been the black sheep. Maybe he's the only normal one.


----------



## Jayne1

Many, many years ago, from the very beginning, I said that Kim was changing.  Her nose, her eyes, her boobs.

What did people here say?

Oh no, she just lost weight.  She's maturing and her face changed.  She applies her makeup differently and so on.

Well, if you have followed the Ks for as long as some of us have, I'm telling you... they do not take the difficult route.  The route that requires work. 

Diet and exercise?  If you want to believe that, fine.  People finally came around to what I was saying about Kim all along.


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> Many, many years ago, from the very beginning, I said that Kim was changing.  Her nose, her eyes, her boobs.
> 
> What did people here say?
> 
> Oh no, she just lost weight.  She's maturing and her face changed.  She applies her makeup differently and so on.
> 
> Well, if you have followed the Ks for as long as some of us have, I'm telling you... they do not take the difficult route.  The route that requires work.
> 
> Diet and exercise?  If you want to believe that, fine.  People finally came around to what I was saying about Kim all along.




don't forget that the over inflated fish pout (sorry fishies!) is due to pregnancy hormones and no PS was involved!


----------



## pixiejenna

He has definitely lost some weight and it seems pretty legit. I don't think he had weight loss surgery, if he did his loss would be a lot more drastic. I know people who've had and damn it's like half of them dissappear in a month or two. One girl I worked with had it and she was twice my size *at the time I was plus size 20*. A month and a half later she was smaller than me. His weight loss looks like it's though lifestyle changes. Yes he's lost a lot of weight but he still has a way to go. Guys generally loose weight quicker than women do with minimal changes. If he gave up sugar and carbs the past two months like they are claiming he's on the right track to get to where he wants to be fast. I eat a strict keto diet which is super low carb and have lost about 56 pounds and have maintained it via diet. I think his health scare with diabetes was enough to get him to clean up his diet. Also I think chyna is helping him loose weight because he now has motivation/booty call to look forward to lol. He kind of reminds me of the guy from despicable me with his skinny legs, husky midsection, and dressed in all black.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lil_fashionista

berrydiva said:


> Exactly. He's not back to his normal self, he's just lost a little weight...giving up burgers and walking daily will do that for him. At his size 20 lbs is nothing. Lol.
> 
> She needs a cooking channel. From what I've seen, she throws down in the kitchen. I saw a plate she slid in front of him the other day and I wish she handed me a plate too!



She really does, her food looks amazing!  



buzzytoes said:


> Well he has always been the black sheep. Maybe he's the only normal one.







pixiejenna said:


> He has definitely lost some weight and it seems pretty legit. I don't think he had weight loss surgery, if he did his loss would be a lot more drastic. I know people who've had and damn it's like half of them dissappear in a month or two. One girl I worked with had it and she was twice my size *at the time I was plus size 20*. A month and a half later she was smaller than me. His weight loss looks like it's though lifestyle changes. Yes he's lost a lot of weight but he still has a way to go. Guys generally loose weight quicker than women do with minimal changes. If he gave up sugar and carbs the past two months like they are claiming he's on the right track to get to where he wants to be fast. I eat a strict keto diet which is super low carb and have lost about 56 pounds and have maintained it via diet. I think his health scare with diabetes was enough to get him to clean up his diet. Also I think chyna is helping him loose weight because he now has motivation/booty call to look forward to lol. He kind of reminds me of the guy from despicable me with his skinny legs, husky midsection, and dressed in all black.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



OT, but congratulations on your weight loss!


----------



## guccimamma

Jayne1 said:


> Many, many years ago, from the very beginning, I said that Kim was changing.  Her nose, her eyes, her boobs.
> 
> *What did people here say?*
> 
> *Oh no, she just lost weight.  She's maturing and her face changed.  She applies her makeup differently and so on.*
> 
> Well, if you have followed the Ks for as long as some of us have, I'm telling you... they do not take the difficult route.  The route that requires work.
> 
> Diet and exercise?  If you want to believe that, fine.  People finally came around to what I was saying about Kim all along.



truth always reveals itself, sometimes just takes a while...and some people are just fools.


----------



## lil_fashionista

berrydiva said:


> If a person is severely overweight due to a sedentary unhealthy lifestyle and then start exercising while changing their diet, 20  lbs is nothing and falls off quite easily. It's really not that unusual or needs stomach stapling/drugs/etc to achieve. The change in diet plus expending energy is enough, plus he's a man (muscle burns fat, men have more lean muscle) and he's young (metabolism still high). Hell those folks on my 600 lb life only change their diet and mange to drop 40-50 lbs in a month to prove they're commitment.* Everything doesn't need to be dubious...I'm not putting shortcuts past him only saying it's very easy to achieve that type of loss in a short time given his conditions.*
> 
> I don't get why this seems so improbable but here's an article.
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/406097-why-do-overweight-people-lose-weight-faster/
> 
> I don't believe their relationship is real but Chyna is clearly helping him eat better based on the IG/snaps of her cooking for him (dunno how often she cooks for him). It might be the luvin and not love making him lose weight. Lol.



I honestly don't care what he's done to lose weight, he's lost it and good for him for doing so.


----------



## Sasha2012

He has been putting on loved up displays with Blac Chyna since the beginning of the year.

But unfortunately love can't fuel Rob Kardashian's black Bentley.

The 28-year-old former reality star was spotted pumping his own premium gasoline for his luxury vehicle in Beverly Hills on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...riend-Blac-Chyna-waits-car.html#ixzz4388hWFzj


----------



## Jayne1

Does mommy give him a huge allowance?  Why would she do that?


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Does mommy give him a huge allowance?  Why would she do that?




Is his name still on the credits for that show or is he still getting royalties? It's not that expensive of car. Besides, it has no stickers or tags...he's stunting in a borrowed/rented car.


----------



## redney

Sasha2012 said:


> He has been putting on loved up displays with Blac Chyna since the beginning of the year.
> 
> But unfortunately love can't fuel Rob Kardashian's black Bentley.
> 
> The 28-year-old former reality star was spotted pumping his own premium gasoline for his luxury vehicle in Beverly Hills on Wednesday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...riend-Blac-Chyna-waits-car.html#ixzz4388hWFzj



Aww, look. He pumps his own gas on dates just like his sisters.


----------



## White Orchid

Looks like Chyna's doing his eyebrows too.  Bless.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jayne1 said:


> Does mommy give him a huge allowance?  Why would she do that?



I don't think so. 
But I think he is running low on funds and so he is back Pushing the K brand. 

He did make good  $ being on the tv show and remember his sock empire.


----------



## White Orchid

Err, you mean "empire"...



Encore Hermes said:


> I don't think so.
> But I think he is running low on funds and so he is back Pushing the K brand.
> 
> He did make good  $ being on the tv show and remember his sock empire.


----------



## Encore Hermes

White Orchid said:


> Err, you mean "empire"...



I think this is why he gained weight 




Buy this plez


----------



## White Orchid

*Waits for New-New to come to Rob's defence*


----------



## pixiejenna

redney said:


> Aww, look. He pumps his own gas on dates just like his sisters.


I die![emoji23] 


Jayne1 said:


> Does mommy give him a huge allowance?  Why would she do that?


He's pushing the brand again so I'm sure he is getting his allowance again. But it's not like he was ever really cut off, they've been funding his lifestyle since he didn't finish college, so basically his whole life. . . However my guess is that the car is leased like most of their cars are. They always have to be seen in new cars, you know so they can show off thier status to us plebs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bisousx

A 28 year old who has the best of everything, yet never been able to define himself, his career and his manhood. And yet people are questioning why he's depressed. Hmmm....  Expensive cars don't make people happy unless you earned it. Still don't feel sorry for him.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

pixiejenna said:


> I die![emoji23]
> 
> He's pushing the brand again so I'm sure he is getting his allowance again. But it's not like he was ever really cut off, they've been funding his lifestyle since he didn't finish college, so basically his whole life. . . However my guess is that the car is leased like most of their cars are. They always have to be seen in new cars, you know so they can show off thier status to us plebs.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



He actually did finish college and get his degree which is part of the reason I don't really feel sorry for him. He's lazy, and unmotivated, partly because he's surrounded by women who do nothing but baby and make excuses for him. Compaining all the times while doing nothing to help yourself doesn't get much sympathy for me.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Is his name still on the credits for that show or is he still getting royalties?* It's not that expensive of car. Besides, it has no stickers or tags...he's stunting in a borrowed/rented car*.



you are good. would have fooled me.


----------



## New-New

White Orchid said:


> *Waits for New-New to come to Rob's defence*



Like people respond to different emotional situations differently like maybe he was going thru some things he's a human being


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> you are good. would have fooled me.



I only notice because Cali, like NY, requires a front and back plate (I still don't understand the need for the front plate). But since I took the front plate off my car and installed a flip up plate (and take my chances since I'm mostly too lazy to hit the remote to flip it up), I've become kind of obsessed with seeing how other front grilles look without a front plate. 

Plus I can't figure out what model that is...looks like a Flying Spur but the lip is different....probably on loan from one of those motorsports companies they always promote.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Jayne1 said:


> Does mommy give him a huge allowance?  Why would she do that?



Jealous?


----------



## Jayne1

lil_fashionista said:


> Jealous?



?

I was thinking that since he doesn't work, he seems to have a nice enough lifestyle and why would his mother indulge him. Many parents might say, enough, go try and make a living and be independent.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Jayne1 said:


> ?
> 
> I was thinking that since he doesn't work, he seems to have a nice enough lifestyle and why would his mother indulge him. Many parents might say, enough, go try and make a living and be independent.



Kris has never shown herself to be that type of parent so I don't know why you'd expect that, what with you being a kardashian expert and all.


----------



## Bag*Snob

berrydiva said:


> I only notice because Cali, like NY, requires a front and back plate (I still don't understand the need for the front plate). But since I took the front plate off my car and installed a flip up plate (and take my chances since I'm mostly too lazy to hit the remote to flip it up), I've become kind of obsessed with seeing how other front grilles look without a front plate.
> 
> Plus I can't figure out what model that is...looks like a Flying Spur but the lip is different....probably on loan from one of those motorsports companies they always promote.



Berry - I have to know what kind of car you drive.  I did not know you could buy a remote flip up plate holder.  When I bought my new car, they did ask if I wanted my front plate installed.  I told them yes since it is the law in NY.    Why did I not know about this flip up invention!!


----------



## berrydiva

Bag*Snob said:


> Berry - I have to know what kind of car you drive.  I did not know you could buy a remote flip up plate holder.  When I bought my new car, they did ask if I wanted my front plate installed.  I told them yes since it is the law in NY.    Why did I not know about this flip up invention!!



lol. I have a RR and a (discontinued) sports car but you can do it on any car, any plate. It's an aftermarket kit that cost anywhere from $50-150. There are tons of them on the market...just search for retractable license plate. They can be installed in between the grille or under the lip depending on the best placement for the car. I love them though, gives the car a clean look.


----------



## Jayne1

lil_fashionista said:


> Kris has never shown herself to be that type of parent so I don't know why you'd expect that, what with you being a kardashian expert and all.



Did you mean to be that rude?


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> lol. I have a RR and a (discontinued) sports car but you can do it on any car, any plate. It's an aftermarket kit that cost anywhere from $50-150. There are tons of them on the market...just search for retractable license plate. They can be installed in between the grille or under the lip depending on the best placement for the car. I love them though, gives the car a clean look.







that is so "the transporter" ish!!


----------



## sabrunka

lil_fashionista said:


> Kris has never shown herself to be that type of parent so I don't know why you'd expect that, what with you being a kardashian expert and all.



What's with all your sass in this thread? Sounds like you're one of the Kardashian relatives hiding behind that account.  It's just a celebrity, a D-list one at that.  We are allowed to have different opinions and thoughts on what's going on in his life.


----------



## berrydiva

sabrunka said:


> What's with all your sass in this thread? Sounds like you're one of the Kardashian relatives hiding behind that account.  It's just a celebrity, a D-list one at that.  We are allowed to have different opinions and thoughts on what's going on in his life.



I'm going to guess it was due to the dismissiveness of the different opinions that perhaps his weight loss isn't some Kardashian trickery a few posts back. Or the constant viseral hate/negatively towards anything/anyone not expressing the same negative opinion about a Kardashian....I feel like constant negativity has to do something to a person internally. But let me go brew this camomile.  Lol.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Jayne1 said:


> Did you mean to be that rude?



I believe that you mentioned that you have quite a long history of being right about the Kardashians despite what others have said. You may have found my comment rude, but I haven't found your comments any more polite. 



sabrunka said:


> What's with all your sass in this thread? Sounds like you're one of the Kardashian relatives hiding behind that account.  It's just a celebrity, a D-list one at that.  We are allowed to have different opinions and thoughts on what's going on in his life.



A Kardashian relative who joined 7 years ago, lives in Canada and has her very cute black daughter as her avatar? 



berrydiva said:


> I'm going to guess it was due to the dismissiveness of the different opinions that perhaps his weight loss isn't some Kardashian trickery a few posts back. Or the constant viseral hate/negatively towards anything/anyone not expressing the same negative opinion about a Kardashian....I feel like constant negativity has to do something to a person internally. But let me go brew this camomile.  Lol.



Somehow I knew you'd get it!


----------



## Jayne1

lil_fashionista said:


> I believe that you mentioned that you have quite a long history of being right about the Kardashians despite what others have said. You may have found my comment rude, but I haven't found your comments any more polite.



Au contraire. I pointed out, in another thread, that I've been watching Kim's face morph since the beginning. Many did not see the subtle changes until they were major changes.

Let's use the ignore button from now on!


----------



## Sasha2012

Rob Kardashian spent the eve of his 29th birthday acting like a big kid with girlfriend Blac Chyna and her three-year-old son King Cairo.

Clearly having a blast, the former reality star couldn't wipe the smile from his face as he hopped on some the rides at Legoland, California on Wednesday.

At one point Rob, who has slimmed down thanks to a recent health kick, joined King on a big slide and giggled with the tot as the duo picked up some speed.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-celebrates-29th-birthday.html#ixzz43CnQbN9K


----------



## berrydiva

Nice to see a water bottle in his hand instead of that styrofoam cup.


----------



## stylemepretty

It may be a PR stunt but they look a lot happier (and genuinely) than Kim and Kanye so I'll give them that. Blac is so pretty without makeup.


----------



## Lounorada

The look genuinely happy and comfortable in each others company (whether they are 'together' or not).

King is such a adorable kid, he's Blac Chynas little twin!


----------



## Lounorada

stylemepretty said:


> *It may be a PR stunt but they look a lot happier (and genuinely) than Kim and Kanye so I'll give them that*. Blac is so pretty without makeup.


Agreed.


----------



## Bag*Snob

berrydiva said:


> lol. I have a RR and a (discontinued) sports car but you can do it on any car, any plate. It's an aftermarket kit that cost anywhere from $50-150. There are tons of them on the market...just search for retractable license plate. They can be installed in between the grille or under the lip depending on the best placement for the car. I love them though, gives the car a clean look.




Thanks for the info. Too late for my car since they had to drill holes in the front bumper for the plate holder. And look at you in a Rolls. Another car I will never afford.


----------



## berrydiva

Bag*Snob said:


> Thanks for the info. Too late for my car since they had to drill holes in the front bumper for the plate holder. And look at you in a Rolls. Another car I will never afford.



 Girl I wish....a Range Rover. I wish I had $300k+ to drop on a car. I didn't even think about RR = Rolls that's how far removed I am from owning that car :lolots:


----------



## Ladybug09

redney said:


> Aww, look. He pumps his own gas on dates just like his sisters.



lol






White Orchid said:


> Looks like Chyna's doing his eyebrows too.  Bless.




lol






berrydiva said:


> I only notice because Cali, like NY, requires a front and back plate (I still don't understand the need for the front plate). But since I took the front plate off my car and installed a flip up plate (and take my chances since I'm mostly too lazy to hit the remote to flip it up), I've become kind of obsessed with seeing how other front grilles look without a front plate.
> 
> Plus I can't figure out what model that is...looks like a Flying Spur but the lip is different....probably on loan from one of those motorsports companies they always promote.






wow, I never heard of this. I too am in a double tag state and I hate it.




bag-princess said:


> that is so "the transporter" ish!!


I know right, some 007 stuff.







berrydiva said:


> Girl I wish....a Range Rover. I wish I had $300k+ to drop on a car. I didn't even think about RR = Rolls that's how far removed I am from owning that car :lolots:


Haha, that was my first thought too on the RR!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

I can't get over how the kids name is King Cairo...


----------



## Lola69

At least he's smiling even if it's for the cameras. They look happy. He's spending time with her son must be a big deal.


----------



## Jayne1

Are they filming?  Why else would the cameras be so close?


----------



## Bag*Snob

berrydiva said:


> Girl I wish....a Range Rover. I wish I had $300k+ to drop on a car. I didn't even think about RR = Rolls that's how far removed I am from owning that car :lolots:



See where my mind instantly goes?


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

Robie, the only Kardashian with the original nose.


----------



## shiny_things

Even if this is just a publicity stunt, it's still got Rob out and about and smiling which is only a good thing.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Picture of Rob and Chyna from her Instagram today. They're also on the cover of this weeks US weekly. 


For nearly two years, Rob Kardashian lived as a virtual shut-in at sister Khloés home, shunning family get-togethers while he grappled with a 100-pound weight gain and depression. But since he began dating Blac Chyna in January, the Arthur George sock designer, 29, has slimmed down and reconnected with family. The whole family sees that its her who brought Rob back, a family insider says of the 27-year-old makeup salon owner in the new issue of Us Weekly. Mom Kris Jenner is especially thankful. Continues the source, Kris is so grateful to Blac Chyna for rehabilitating her son.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ful-to-blac-chyna-for-helping-son-rob-w199894


----------



## Sasha2012

It may be all those healthy meals, or it may be all the running around playing stepdad.

Whatever it is that's carving the weight off Rob Kardashian, it certainly seems to be working.

The 29-year-old's ever-slimming frame was clearly in evidence during a shopping trip on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...on-King-Cairo-toy-shopping.html#ixzz43nNeGzRO


----------



## berrydiva

Good for him. He still has a ways to go but he looks so much better.


----------



## labelwhore04

He's looking a lot better, good for him. At first i thought this relationship was a publicity stunt but i don't think so anymore. If he's losing all this weight and going out and hanging with her son he must really like her.


----------



## beantownSugar

He is looking great! And he seems a lot happier ... I was skeptical like some of you all of their relationship at first but being around someone's child is a big deal.


----------



## Jayne1

beantownSugar said:


> ... but being around someone's child is a big deal.



Exactly. Do not allow just anyone to be around your child.


----------



## lil_fashionista

I completely agree. I read that this trip to Toys R Us was to get things for King to keep at Rob's house for when he and Chyna stay over


----------



## qudz104

It didn't look like it in previous pictures but he does look like he lost some weight, good for him, hope he keeps it up! Whatever he has with chyna seems to be doing him good so good for him!


----------



## bag-princess

lil_fashionista said:


> I completely agree. I read that this trip to Toys R Us was to get things for King to keep at Rob's house for when he and Chyna stay over





Awwww......that's nice!


----------



## ChanelMommy

stylemepretty said:


> It may be a PR stunt but they look a lot happier (and genuinely) than Kim and Kanye so I'll give them that. Blac is so pretty without makeup.



Agree. All of this.


----------



## Sasha2012

They were jetting off for the Easter weekend. 

And on Friday Rob Kardashian, 29, and girlfriend Blac Chyna, 27, looked as in love as ever as they made their way through LAX airport.

The duo coordinated in white shirts as they kept close while navigating the Los Angeles airport en route to Atlanta.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...white-jetting-LAX-together.html#ixzz43z6udyNk


----------



## tweegy

Is it just me or does he look bloated?


----------



## buzzytoes

tweegy said:


> Is it just me or does he look bloated?



I think he might be hitting a weird spot in his weight loss - like it's coming off of his body but his face is still catching up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Rob and Chyna are engaged!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Rob and Chyna are engaged!




just saw this trending on FB


----------



## uhpharm01

DC-Cutie said:


> Rob and Chyna are engaged!



Oh wow


----------



## Laila619

DC-Cutie said:


> Rob and Chyna are engaged!



Oh dear. What's the rush? Normally I'm all for quick engagements, but there's a young child involved...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Listen, Rob is out of the house, getting some fresh air, eating well, working out and seems happy.  If this is who he wants, I'm all for it.

Ya'll know I have a soft spot for Rob.  Chyna seems cool too.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

He does seem so much happier, there's a video of him crying right after he proposed.


----------



## bag-princess

Laila619 said:


> Oh dear. What's the rush? Normally I'm all for quick engagements, *but there's a young child involved.*..



maybe that is why!  



DC-Cutie said:


> Listen, Rob is out of the house, getting some fresh air, eating well, working out and seems happy.  If this is who he wants, I'm all for it.
> 
> Ya'll know I have a soft spot for Rob.  Chyna seems cool too.





THIS!!  if he likes it then i love it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

that ring is beautiful!

Tokyo Toni is ready for a son-in-law!


----------



## tweegy

Wtf! Sox isn't wasting time [emoji102]


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Wtf! Sox isn't wasting time [emoji102]



I bet the marriage will last longer than 72 days


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I bet the marriage will last longer than 72 days




But will it have glitter ponies and a hastily fabricated fragrance? 

Important questions doll. Gotta ask the important questions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> But will it have glitter ponies and a hastily fabricated fragrance?
> 
> Important questions doll. Gotta ask the important questions.



Well it's been a long time since you girls made a bish basket!  Chyna needs one ASAP.  Fill that basket to the brim with mini-glitter ponies and fragrance - call it, Really Unbreakable


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Well it's been a long time since you girls made a bish basket!  Chyna needs one ASAP.  Fill that basket to the brim with mini-glitter ponies and fragrance - call it, Really Unbreakable




Guuurl I'd put some butt pads, socks, a stripper pole, some carnival stockings that's busted up! 


That would be the makings of a good and proper bish basket [emoji23]


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> I bet the marriage will last longer than 72 days



Yes, but will it last a few years?

Why do these people rush into marriage?  They barely know each other.

Who paid for the ring? Mommy?


----------



## BPC

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but will it last a few years?
> 
> Why do these people rush into marriage?  They barely know each other.
> 
> Who paid for the ring? Mommy?



I doubt it will even hit the 1 year mark.

Out of all the people in LA they find each other? Please. This whole thing is almost incestual (is that even a word?).
I mean Kylie is going to be the step-aunt to her boyfriends kid because her brother is marrying the mother. So freakin' weird.


----------



## Jayne1

Here's the ring.

He bought a house and he bought this ring.  He leases expensive cars. He has no job. 

Does his mother pay for everything?  I know he was on that show, periodically, but I doubt his whole salary went into his savings account.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but will it last a few years?
> 
> Why do these people rush into marriage?  They barely know each other.
> 
> Who paid for the ring? Mommy?



only God knows how long it will last.  But I won't knock either of them, because Rob seems like a good dude, just happened to be in a fcuked up family.  

see I don't think they just met. from what I understand, they've known each other for some years and just recently started dating.

Why do people think Rob doesn't have any money?


----------



## Lounorada

That picture of them is really cute!


Close-up video of the ring in motion:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BD0pK4oJMiv/


----------



## DC-Cutie

He got the ring from Ben Baller, he puts out nice pieces (overpriced, but nice.  His wife's ring is AMAZING!)


----------



## deltalady

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but will it last a few years?
> 
> Why do these people rush into marriage?  They barely know each other.
> 
> Who paid for the ring? Mommy?



Haven't they known each other for a few years? She was close with the family at one point.


----------



## redney

You know the women in that family aren't gonna let Rob have the spotlight for long.

What's next? Is Kylie going to get "revenge married" to her to-be nephew's father, making her nephew her stepson too?


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> That picture of them is really cute!
> 
> 
> Close-up video of the ring in motion:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BD0pK4oJMiv/



Wow, that is one huge sparkler! Gorgeous!


----------



## deltalady

Lounorada said:


> That picture of them is really cute!
> 
> 
> Close-up video of the ring in motion:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BD0pK4oJMiv/



Gorgeous ring!


----------



## DC-Cutie

deltalady said:


> Haven't they known each other for a few years? She was close with the family at one point.



yep.  I mean for goodness sake, she went to a twerking class with Kris and Kim  she's no stranger to the family



redney said:


> You know the women in that family aren't gonna let Rob have the spotlight for long.
> 
> What's next? Is Kylie going to get "revenge married"* to her to-be nephew's father, making her nephew her stepson too? *



mass confusion just reading that!


----------



## DiorT

redney said:


> You know the women in that family aren't gonna let Rob have the spotlight for long.
> 
> What's next? Is Kylie going to get "revenge married" to her to-be nephew's father, making her nephew her stepson too?



Yep..totally...or cue the Saint West pictures.....or something like that...typical Kardashian krap.


----------



## tweegy

Jayne1 said:


> Here's the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> He bought a house and he bought this ring.  He leases expensive cars. He has no job.
> 
> 
> 
> Does his mother pay for everything?  I know he was on that show, periodically, but I doubt his whole salary went into his savings account.




*gets glasses * &#129299; that ring looks awful lot like Kim's ring lol


----------



## mollyminxy

She wants the Kardashian name, that way she can capitalise on it like the others have. If they have a child he/she will be cousins to North etc and carry the same name.


----------



## shiny_things

Well y'all know he didn't pay for that ring. Straight outta PMK's budget. But obviously not as big as the sisters, because he doesn't have a vagina for sale.


----------



## DC-Cutie

again, ya'll acting like Rob is dirt broke. 

Why do people say Kris pays for everything?


----------



## shiny_things

DC-Cutie said:


> again, ya'll acting like Rob is dirt broke.
> 
> Why do people say Kris pays for everything?



I don't think he's broke, but I don't think has that much to blow on a ring either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

shiny_things said:


> I don't think he's broke, but I don't think has that much to blow on a ring either.



the ring is from Ben Baller, he is Rob's friend.  I wouldn't be surprised if he got a really really good deal, in exchange for some mentions/shoutouts/hastags

So while the ring may be appraised or reported at $325K, doesn't mean that's how much he paid


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> the ring is from Ben Baller, he is Rob's friend.  I wouldn't be surprised if he got a really really good deal, in exchange for some mentions/shoutouts/hastags
> 
> *So while the ring may be appraised or reported at $325K, doesn't mean that's how much he paid*






THIS all day long!!  and people should know the difference by now.  especially when these people have the kind of connections they do!  they rarely pay the $$$ you see in print! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## shiny_things

It's so funny really. When you're a nobody and poor you pay for everything, when you're famous and rich you may minimal cost or nothing at all.


----------



## knasarae

mollyminxy said:


> She wants the Kardashian name, that way she can capitalise on it like the others have. If they have a child he/she will be cousins to North etc and carry the same name.



Actually when you think about it, if Rob/Chyna have a child it will be the _only_ Kardashian of all the cousins.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Damn so many people in here swear they know his finances. 
I'm sure he has money & I believe he has a trust as well and he's of age so PMK can't really say no


----------



## DC-Cutie

glitterandstuds said:


> damn so many people in here swear they know his finances.
> I'm sure he has money & i believe he has a trust as well and he's of age so pmk can't really say no



this!!!!!


----------



## mollyminxy

knasarae said:


> Actually when you think about it, if Rob/Chyna have a child it will be the _only_ Kardashian of all the cousins.




Sorry yes, meant to say the child will probably be a KK like Rob's sisters not the same name as cousins!


----------



## Jayne1

shiny_things said:


> I don't think he's broke, but I don't think has that much to blow on a ring either.



He has a new house, worth a couple million&#8230; so blowing some money on a ring, say a third of what it was appraised at, is still spending money he may not have.  He has no job.



Glitterandstuds said:


> Damn so many people in here swear they know his finances.
> I'm sure he has money & I believe he has a trust as well and he's of age so PMK can't really say no



His father wasn't that rich. He wasn't a lawyer anymore. The Ks were living off credit card debt before the show. He did leave each kid something, but not enough to buy the house he just bought himself, after all these years.  Assuming RobJr invested his small inheritance and never touched the interest.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> He has a new house, worth a couple million so blowing some money on a ring, say a third of what it was appraised at, is still spending money he may not have.  He has no job.



But how do you know how much he actually paid?


----------



## Jayne1

Black Chyna Kardashian.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> But how do you know how much he actually paid?



For the house or the ring? He has no job. So does it matter? For a guy with no real income, spending money on a diamond ring and a house in a wealthy neighbourhood isn't something most would do. 

I read she wants a reality show, but how long can that go for? 

Oh whatever, what do I care. Good luck to them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> For the house or the ring? He has no job. So does it matter?



you must care, you were breaking things down.


----------



## prettyprincess

I bet Pmk is missing Adrienne Bailon right now. I don't blame her. I'd be pissed if my son was marrying a stripper, but then again her daughter is a porn star....


----------



## DC-Cutie

prettyprincess said:


> I bet Pmk is missing Adrienne Bailon right now. I don't blame her. I'd be pissed if my son was marrying a stripper, but then again her daughter is a porn star....





you shady!


----------



## GaitreeS

This news makes me LOL all day! Three cheers for Chyna, saw an opportunity and went for it. I'm not mad at you girl LOL 

What's Kylie gonna do now that her step son is also her nephew? LOL


----------



## lil_fashionista

GaitreeS said:


> This news makes me LOL all day! Three cheers for Chyna, saw an opportunity and went for it. I'm not mad at you girl LOL
> 
> What's Kylie gonna do now that her step son is also her nephew? LOL



I predict some of Kylie's body parts will get bigger, and most of her outfits will get smaller. 

Anyway, congrats to the happy couple!


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> you must care, you were breaking things down.



I want to live large too, with no income and not having to work.


----------



## gillianna

Scripted storyline starting to fall into place.  Meeting with PMK weeks ago, wanting their own reality show.  Then PMK buys a house for Rob to live in ( need a place to film such reality show).  Chyna is getting more attention in the press.  Everything is falling into place.  These people will do anything for money.  A new story line needs to be written to show major conflict with a huge paid by E made for TV wedding (maybe a repeat of how Kim and Hump did it).  Could be a marriage like Kim and Kanye with no proof they are actually married legally-reality TV where everything is not real.  Then when the Kontract ends everyone walks away with $$$.

  Think of how upset the KKlan will be but they will come around to support their brother because they love him.  PMK can take over and plan the wedding since E is paying for it.  Chyna's mom can act mad as she receives her pay checks from E.     Amber can be maid of honor much to the shock of the KKlan.  Shopping for bridal stripper clothing to put all the girls in.  The possibilities are endless.

They are running out of storylines for their show, I mean how many times can the girls pose half naked for the Paps and not much fresh blood in the way of boyfriends is available for the girls.  Frenchtoast can always come back on the scene.  KHo might still be in control of lamlam with her power of attorney over him since he is not all there but gains strength due to her undying love.  Kylie is still with her gross boyfriend enjoying annoying Chyna.  Dad Caitlyen loves being the 6th sister.


----------



## tweegy

Umm y'all doooo know Sox is the kingpin in the socks empire right? I think all this is showing it.


----------



## CeeJay

shiny_things said:


> It's so funny really. When you're a nobody and poor you pay for everything, when you're famous and rich you may minimal cost or nothing at all.



YUP .. and that really pisses me off.  As one who is trying to build a high-end jewelry line of very limited or one-of-a-kinds, I sure as heck am NOT going to "loan out" or sell to these people who CAN afford it!!  One woman (an Agent) actually suggested that I 'donate' about 10 pieces to a Celebrity Auction .. WHAT???    10 pieces of high-karat gold and/or platinum with lots of diamonds .. honey, that's not even a SMALL business loan!!!  No thank you ..


----------



## redney

gillianna said:


> Scripted storyline starting to fall into place.  Meeting with PMK weeks ago, wanting their own reality show.  Then PMK buys a house for Rob to live in ( need a place to film such reality show).  Chyna is getting more attention in the press.  Everything is falling into place.  These people will do anything for money.  A new story line needs to be written to show major conflict with a huge paid by E made for TV wedding (maybe a repeat of how Kim and Hump did it).  Could be a marriage like Kim and Kanye with no proof they are actually married legally-reality TV where everything is not real.  Then when the Kontract ends everyone walks away with $$$.
> 
> Think of how upset the KKlan will be but they will come around to support their brother because they love him.  PMK can take over and plan the wedding since E is paying for it.  Chyna's mom can act mad as she receives her pay checks from E.     Amber can be maid of honor much to the shock of the KKlan.  Shopping for bridal stripper clothing to put all the girls in.  The possibilities are endless.
> 
> They are running out of storylines for their show, I mean how many times can the girls pose half naked for the Paps and not much fresh blood in the way of boyfriends is available for the girls.  Frenchtoast can always come back on the scene.  KHo might still be in control of lamlam with her power of attorney over him since he is not all there but gains strength due to her undying love.  Kylie is still with her gross boyfriend enjoying annoying Chyna.  Dad Caitlyen loves being the 6th sister.



All of this.


----------



## Jayne1

gillianna said:


> Scripted storyline starting to fall into place.  Meeting with PMK weeks ago, wanting their own reality show.  Then PMK buys a house for Rob to live in ( need a place to film such reality show).  Chyna is getting more attention in the press.  Everything is falling into place.  These people will do anything for money.  A new story line needs to be written to show major conflict with a huge paid by E made for TV wedding (maybe a repeat of how Kim and Hump did it).  Could be a marriage like Kim and Kanye with no proof they are actually married legally-reality TV where everything is not real.  Then when the Kontract ends everyone walks away with $$$.
> 
> Think of how upset the KKlan will be but they will come around to support their brother because they love him.  PMK can take over and plan the wedding since E is paying for it.  Chyna's mom can act mad as she receives her pay checks from E.     Amber can be maid of honor much to the shock of the KKlan.  Shopping for bridal stripper clothing to put all the girls in.  The possibilities are endless.
> 
> They are running out of storylines for their show, I mean how many times can the girls pose half naked for the Paps and not much fresh blood in the way of boyfriends is available for the girls.  Frenchtoast can always come back on the scene.  KHo might still be in control of lamlam with her power of attorney over him since he is not all there but gains strength due to her undying love.  Kylie is still with her gross boyfriend enjoying annoying Chyna.  Dad Caitlyen loves being the 6th sister.


Excellent post.


----------



## shiny_things

CeeJay said:


> YUP .. and that really pisses me off.  As one who is trying to build a high-end jewelry line of very limited or one-of-a-kinds, I sure as heck am NOT going to "loan out" or sell to these people who CAN afford it!!  One woman (an Agent) actually suggested that I 'donate' about 10 pieces to a Celebrity Auction .. WHAT???    10 pieces of high-karat gold and/or platinum with lots of diamonds .. honey, that's not even a SMALL business loan!!!  No thank you ..



Oh, I agree, those pieces cost a fortune to produce. You'd have to be making such a massive profit that you could afford a loss on a few items.

My understanding from my friend who used to work in the business is that famous designers will often 'switch' the main diamond from the one they advertised to a lesser quality one on the piece they give to the celeb, so the loss is either reduced or they make a small profit.

Celebs generally don't really give a damn about the quality as long as it's big and shiny, so they tend to be none the wiser.


----------



## Jayne1

shiny_things said:


> Oh, I agree, those pieces cost a fortune to produce. You'd have to be making such a massive profit that you could afford a loss on a few items.
> 
> My understanding from my friend who used to work in the business is that famous designers will often 'switch' the main diamond from the one they advertised to a lesser quality one on the piece they give to the celeb, so the loss is either reduced or they make a small profit.
> 
> Celebs generally don't really give a damn about the quality as long as it's big and shiny, so they tend to be none the wiser.



Good point. It's not a forever piece for them, it's a take my picture piece, before it's thrown in the drawer.


----------



## morgan20

Good God that wedding party list is going to be hilarious


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm here for this catastrophe.


----------



## berrydiva

cute_classy said:


> i'm here for this catastrophe.



+1


----------



## labelwhore04

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm here for this catastrophe.



I'm just waiting for Chyna and Kylie to both get pregnant.


----------



## terebina786

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm here for this catastrophe.



Lord... so Rob and potentially Kylie will be step parents to the same child.


----------



## White Orchid

cute_classy said:


> i'm here for this catastrophe.



+2


----------



## White Orchid

Their possible future relationship reminds me of this meme.



terebina786 said:


> Lord... so Rob and potentially Kylie will be step parents to the same child.


----------



## Cocolo

Sorry I'm late.  Just saw it on TMZ.  Wow.  Have the K/J Women tweeted any celebratory messages or anything? Were they snubbed , or did they do the Snubbing?  OMG, I need a new 101 course.  Tweegy?


----------



## michie

gillianna said:


> Scripted storyline starting to fall into place.  Meeting with PMK weeks ago, wanting their own reality show.  Then PMK buys a house for Rob to live in ( need a place to film such reality show).  Chyna is getting more attention in the press.  Everything is falling into place.  These people will do anything for money.  A new story line needs to be written to show major conflict with a huge paid by E made for TV wedding (maybe a repeat of how Kim and Hump did it).  Could be a marriage like Kim and Kanye with no proof they are actually married legally-reality TV where everything is not real.  Then when the Kontract ends everyone walks away with $$$.
> 
> Think of how upset the KKlan will be but they will come around to support their brother because they love him.  PMK can take over and plan the wedding since E is paying for it.  Chyna's mom can act mad as she receives her pay checks from E.     Amber can be maid of honor much to the shock of the KKlan.  Shopping for bridal stripper clothing to put all the girls in.  The possibilities are endless.
> 
> They are running out of storylines for their show, I mean how many times can the girls pose half naked for the Paps and not much fresh blood in the way of boyfriends is available for the girls.  Frenchtoast can always come back on the scene.  KHo might still be in control of lamlam with her power of attorney over him since he is not all there but gains strength due to her undying love.  Kylie is still with her gross boyfriend enjoying annoying Chyna.  Dad Caitlyen loves being the 6th sister.





Chile...you done went to the bathroom and came back with a whole cheat sheet, huh?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Count me in too.


----------



## Laila619

I doubt they will actually marry. Just a bunch of BS for publicity.


----------



## littlerock

ahahahaha. Everytime anything happens it's "I doubt it's actually happening. It's just for press." And it ALWAYS happens. It. Always. Happens.


----------



## tweegy

Cocolo said:


> Sorry I'm late.  Just saw it on TMZ.  Wow.  Have the K/J Women tweeted any celebratory messages or anything? Were they snubbed , or did they do the Snubbing?  OMG, I need a new 101 course.  Tweegy?




[emoji34] where dah 'ell you been coco?! You can't be hiding out in my box! Sox is getting murried! We need to knit a wedding dress made of socks for the bride!


----------



## qudz104

White Orchid said:


> Their possible future relationship reminds me of this meme.




Not everyone can be an uncle to their own child!


----------



## Lola69

berrydiva said:


> +1




+2


----------



## Laila619

littlerock said:


> ahahahaha. Everytime anything happens it's "I doubt it's actually happening. It's just for press." And it ALWAYS happens. It. Always. Happens.



So every celebrity couple who ever got engaged made it down the aisle 100% of the time?


----------



## Jayne1

Cocolo said:


> Sorry I'm late.  Just saw it on TMZ.  Wow.  Have the K/J Women tweeted any celebratory messages or anything? Were they snubbed , or did they do the Snubbing?



Very quiet. No tweeting, no nothing. There must be a plan and they are all playing along.


----------



## White Orchid

It's a beautiful thing innit, lol?



qudz104 said:


> Not everyone can be an uncle to their own child!


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I bet the marriage will last longer than 72 days




lol






labelwhore04 said:


> I'm just waiting for Chyna and Kylie to both get pregnant.




at the same time!






White Orchid said:


> It's a beautiful thing innit, lol?


Lol


----------



## littlerock

Laila619 said:


> So every celebrity couple who ever got engaged made it down the aisle 100% of the time?



I'm specifically talking about Kardashians. I am challenged to come up with a crazy event/story line/etc that didn't actually happen, all the while people are saying it won't happen or isn't true because it's for press. They always go through with it.


----------



## michie

littlerock said:


> I'm specifically talking about Kardashians. I am challenged to come up with a crazy event/story line/etc that didn't actually happen, all the while people are saying it won't happen or isn't true because it's for press. They always go through with it.


Everything they do is for media consumption and to keep the media talking about them. It's nothing but rabbits in hats at the Jenner household. When the talk dies down, more f***ery is shoveled in. Wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but will it last a few years?
> 
> Why do these people rush into marriage?  They barely know each other.
> 
> Who paid for the ring? Mommy?




I'm happy that they're happy in the moment, but damn if this isn't a trainwreck in the works. I hope Chyna is treated well, she's already been through enough with that family.


----------



## littlerock

michie said:


> Everything they do is for media consumption and to keep the media talking about them. It's nothing but rabbits in hats at the Jenner household. When the talk dies down, more f***ery is shoveled in. Wash, rinse, repeat.




But what silly shenanigans have they not followed through with just because it was for media consumption? That's what I was commenting about. The idea that this wedding won't happen because it may be for publicity. It's never stopped them before.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Jayne1 said:


> For the house or the ring? He has no job. So does it matter? For a guy with no real income, spending money on a diamond ring and a house in a wealthy neighbourhood isn't something most would do.
> 
> I read she wants a reality show, but how long can that go for?
> 
> Oh whatever, what do I care. Good luck to them.



How is being on the show for as long as he was/has been translate to no income or no job? It may not require a lot of talent or effort but it's still a job that makes $$.


----------



## Jayne1

littlerock said:


> I'm specifically talking about Kardashians. I am challenged to come up with a crazy event/story line/etc that didn't actually happen, all the while people are saying it won't happen or isn't true because it's for press. They always go through with it.



They do tend to, yes.


----------



## michie

littlerock said:


> But what silly shenanigans have they not followed through with just because it was for media consumption? That's what I was commenting about. The idea that this wedding won't happen because it may be for publicity. It's never stopped them before.



I'm not disagreeing with you. Anytime someone thinks it's far too ridiculous for them, they are proven wrong. They will stop at nothing to remain a headline. I just don't understand people thinking it's real. It's a job to them. That's all.


----------



## redney

littlerock said:


> But what silly shenanigans have they not followed through with just because it was for media consumption? That's what I was commenting about. The idea that this wedding won't happen because it may be for publicity. It's never stopped them before.



Khloe's and Lamar's divorce.


----------



## Oryx816

michie said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you. Anytime someone thinks it's far too ridiculous for them, they are proven wrong. They will stop at nothing to remain a headline. I just don't understand people thinking it's real. It's a job to them. That's all.




This.  When they got together I said immediately that this was just new storyline concocted by PMK.  There is no depth too low for this family.  

PMK has orchestrated and probably financed it all.  After all, those burgers, milkshakes, smoothies and weed Sox enjoyed during his hermit years didn't come free.....or did PMK orchestrate that and pay for that too....ooooh, sicker still.  Then again this is a woman who peddled her daughter's sex tape, so fattening up her son for years in preparation for a comeback tale wouldn't be entirely out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

redney said:


> Khloe's and Lamar's divorce.



Hmm, what about also Lamar's hospitalization? He was at the brink of death and then managed to sign the paper stopping the divorce despite being a vegetable as indicated in the media... and then made a miraculous recovery... generating Khlogre more publicity to go on talk shows and talk about how great of a wife she was. None of that seemed genuine. I think they dangled a big fat new contract in front of Lamar.


----------



## bag-princess

*Blac Chyna Will Take Fiance Rob Kardashian&#8217;s Last Name, Plans to Go by Angela Kardashian*



BOOM! 





Keeping Up With Angela! *Blac Chyna *plans to take her new fiancé* Rob Kardashian*&#8217;s last name, the makeup artist&#8217;s rep tells _Us Weekly._ Chyna, whose real name is Angela White, plans to go by *Angela Kardashian*. 





As previously reported by _Us_, Chyna, 27, confirmed on Tuesday, April 5, that she and the Arthur George sock designer, 29, are engaged. 
                              Kardashian proposed with a stunning 7-carat diamond ring designed by jeweler Ben Baller. The celebrity jeweler told _Us _exclusively that the season 13_ Dancing With the Stars_ runner-up helped design the ring. 



&#8220;Rob had a couple of small ideas,&#8221; Baller told _Us_, adding that Kris Jenner&#8217;s son &#8220;wanted it to be elegant, but still be impressive.&#8221;

                              As for the future Mrs. Kardashian? She couldn&#8217;t be more ecstatic.


&#8220;I'm  so blessed and honored to have [a] good man in my life, I love you  @robkardashian,&#8221; the model, who was previously engaged to *Tyga*, captioned an Instagram photo of her new bling on Tuesday.

                              Kardashian&#8217;s famous family, however, have yet to comment on their engagement. 




( Oh i am sure they have commented plenty on this joyous news!!!!:giggles::giggles







https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/news/blac-chyna-fiance-rob-kardashian-232826951.htmlhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bisousx

Lmfao I'm here for it


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> Lmfao I'm here for it








i saw where all the rest of the family - including Scott - "fled LA" and went on vacation in Vail, CO!


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> Everything they do is for media consumption and to keep the media talking about them. It's nothing but rabbits in hats at the Jenner household. When the talk dies down, more f***ery is shoveled in. Wash, rinse, repeat.





michie said:


> Anytime someone thinks it's far too ridiculous for them, they are proven wrong. They will stop at nothing to remain a headline. I just don't understand people thinking it's real. It's a job to them. That's all.



This.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

:couch::couch:


----------



## Cocolo

tweegy said:


> [emoji34] where dah 'ell you been coco?! You can't be hiding out in my box! Sox is getting murried! We need to knit a wedding dress made of socks for the bride!



OMG Doll,  I've been kombing the korners of the globe (um, there are none coz the world is round yaknow?) but  I have found it.

The perfect dress.  It is the one, the only BlacChynaRobSockManKardashian Sock Monkey Wedding dress.  We knew they'd want a little red in there for the passion of their union.







Ok,  gown done.  What else ya needs dolls?


----------



## Cocolo

littlerock said:


> I'm specifically talking about Kardashians. I am challenged to come up with a crazy event/story line/etc that didn't actually happen, all the while people are saying it won't happen or isn't true because it's for press. They always go through with it.


Of kourse they do.  Bekause, they kan get double the Koverage,  one for the event, and another round of trending tweets when the union implodes.  

I love the fact that she's grabbing the KName, and her kids will karry it, Kim's will not.  Kourts will not, and Khloe's will not.  But Rob's kids will have the name, made famous by Auntie Kim's backside.    Oh, and turning Kylie into Auntie Step Mom is kinda kool too.  Very Ozarkdashian, and I can say that, my family was from the Ozarks.    (I said that because ozarkdashian is fun to say, and I truly meant no shade.  )


----------



## redney

Gosh I never thought I'd say this but PMK is a freaking genius for all this! Brilliant! 




			
				Cocolo said:
			
		

> Of kourse they do.  Bekause, they kan get double the Koverage,  one for  the event, and another round of trending tweets when the union implodes.
> 
> I love the fact that she's grabbing the KName, and her kids will karry  it, Kim's will not.  Kourts will not, and Khloe's will not.  But Rob's  kids will have the name, made famous by Auntie Kim's backside.    Oh,  and turning Kylie into Auntie Step Mom is kinda kool too.  Very * Ozarkdashian*, and I can say that, my family was from the Ozarks.    (I  said that because ozarkdashian is fun to say, and I truly meant no  shade.  )



ROFLMFAO!


----------



## tweegy

Cocolo said:


> OMG Doll,  I've been kombing the korners of the globe (um, there are none coz the world is round yaknow?) but  I have found it.
> 
> The perfect dress.  It is the one, the only BlacChynaRobSockManKardashian Sock Monkey Wedding dress.  We knew they'd want a little red in there for the passion of their union.
> 
> s5.postimg.org/m8s3apsd3/sockdress.jpg
> 
> Ok,  gown done.  What else ya needs dolls?




[emoji294]&#65039; Gorgeous Award doll!!!! Just simply magical! [emoji22]


----------



## Cocolo

Well, its a slow day. Tell me what you need for the basket? I love to shop.  (I'm back 5 minutes and I'm buying leather.  lol  Picked up another Coach wallet for my phone.  I had a whole collection of SLG for my Galaxy over the past 2 years.  Switched to the Note, and I didn't have anything that would fit.  Anyway....

I love that Kween Angela Kardashian will be the mother of the next K Group of famehosinwaiting.  Or is it in training? Do you have to have that inate gene for famehoin' in your dna, or can it be trained?   Anyway,  it's kind of like the Royals.  Princesses didn't count.  It had to be the male.  So, Rob is the KrownPrince, and his kids are the 'Next Generation'  of Ks, and the rest are just the kousins.   

As I see it,  the one who is worrying, is Kim.  It komes down to which butt will win.  Will Angela Kardashian be koming for Kim's Krown as far as the "Look at My Kiester" Akklaim.

Hey, perhaps Yeezy threw down the 'no kids of mine are going to show their privates' rule, and PMK quickly realized she needed to be fishin' from a different pond.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I saw a meme that says Kykie is mad she will never be something Chyna will be......a Kardashian - lol


----------



## redney

DC-Cutie said:


> I saw a meme that says Kykie is mad she will never be something Chyna will be......a Kardashian - lol



LOL!


----------



## qudz104

DC-Cutie said:


> I saw a meme that says Kykie is mad she will never be something Chyna will be......a Kardashian - lol




Omg *dead*


----------



## DC-Cutie

On a positive note - all the groomsmen will have nice sock and the bridemaid (Nene leaks voice) will have on waist shapers courtesy of Chyna!


----------



## redney

Found this (sorry don't know how to post gifs)

https://twitter.com/b0njouraimee/status/717389795849322498/photo/1


----------



## redney

Tokyo Toni's at it! 

http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/04/06/blac-chynas-mom-calls-kardashians-reality-hoes-instagram/

*[FONT=&quot]Blac Chyna&#8217;s Mom Disses &#8216;Reality Hoes&#8217; Kim Kardashian & Kylie Jenner For Icing Rob Out[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Wed, April 6, 2016 8:45am EDT byChloe Melas [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Blac Chyna&#8217;s mom, Tokyo Toni is back at it again and dissing the Kardashians with a very hateful Instagram post and pic of the sisters holding Blac&#8217;s wedding dress train. Plus, she tells them they&#8217;ll never be invited to the wedding![/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*   [FONT=&quot]Yikes! Things are getting ugly and it&#8217;s because Blac Chyna&#8216;s mom posted another, lengthy rant on Instagram about how horrible Rob Kardashian&#8217;s sisters are. [FONT=&quot]Sh[FONT=&quot]e [/FONT][/FONT]calls Kim Kardashian, Kylie Jennerand Khloe Kardashian&#8220;boxed or botched.&#8221;  She also makes fun of them for being Armenian!

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]You are not going to believe this but then again, maybe you will! &#8220;This is funny!! However!!&#8221; Tokyo wrote alongside the photoshopped pic of the girls crying. &#8220;Her train would be so long they assess would be in the Michigan triangle holding it and miss the wedding!! That&#8217;s how far back they will be!! &#8221; Shots fired&#8221; oh well!! It&#8217;s social media!! And all these reality hoes are &#8221; Boxed or botched&#8221;. Bonus &#8211; You not even going to be invited! I didn&#8217;t see the invitation ! Ps&#8217; To all her fake *** friends!! &#8221; Oh b[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]tch I see you and NO b[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]tch will ever plan my daughters wedding but &#8220;Me&#8221; or her! #ps or her bestie &#8211; Whoeva that is? PS -,they are Armenian so no blonde hair blue eyes over here wheneva they do have a kid!! Let&#8217;s get it poppin now!! Lol!! Okay wheneva y&#8217;all ready but get the point.&#8221;

 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]We told you that Khloe is furious over the engagement. &#8220;Khloe doesn&#8217;t want to be bothered with Rob&#8217;s engagement,&#8221; a source tells HollywoodLife.com. &#8220;She is not excited, not happy and not interested in seeing the marriage take place. It may be a joyous day for Rob and Blacc but Khloe hates it.&#8221; The proposal took place at Chyna&#8217;s house and Rob had filled the room with candles and scattered hundreds of rose petals, according to _TMZ_. That&#8217;s when he popped the question with a custom $400,000 ring!

 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8220;The sisters are in crisis mode, but Kris [Jenner]is leading the troops,&#8221; an insidertells us. &#8220;She&#8217;s doing her best to control the situation and keep everyone from voicing their opinion about Rob and Blac&#8217;s engagement on social media.&#8221;[/FONT]


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> OMG Doll,  I've been kombing the korners of the globe (um, there are none coz the world is round yaknow?) but  I have found it.
> 
> The perfect dress.  It is the one, the only BlacChynaRobSockManKardashian Sock Monkey Wedding dress.  We knew they'd want a little red in there for the passion of their union.
> 
> s5.postimg.org/m8s3apsd3/sockdress.jpg
> 
> Ok,  gown done.  What else ya needs dolls?




" dead " at the perfection of your design Coco!


----------



## Jayne1

Cocolo said:


> Of kourse they do.  Bekause, they kan get double the Koverage,  one for the event, and another round of trending tweets when the union implodes.
> 
> *I love the fact that she's grabbing the KName, and her kids will karry it, Kim's will not.  *Kourts will not, and Khloe's will not.  But Rob's kids will have the name, made famous by Auntie Kim's backside.    Oh, and turning Kylie into Auntie Step Mom is kinda kool too.  Very Ozarkdashian, and I can say that, my family was from the Ozarks.    (I said that because ozarkdashian is fun to say, and I truly meant no shade.  )



I think the K name will be diluted in a similar way that the Kennedy name became meaninglessness, with the future generations.  An end is in sight.


----------



## shiny_things

I have a whole new found respect for the both of them trolling the F out of the K's.

Team Robyna!


----------



## bag-princess

shiny_things said:


> I have a whole new found respect for the both of them trolling the F out of the K's.
> 
> Team Robyna!





THIS!!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

bag-princess said:


> *Blac Chyna Will Take Fiance Rob Kardashians Last Name, Plans to Go by Angela Kardashian*
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping Up With Angela! *Blac Chyna *plans to take her new fiancé* Rob Kardashian*s last name, the makeup artists rep tells _Us Weekly._ Chyna, whose real name is Angela White, plans to go by *Angela Kardashian*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As previously reported by _Us_, Chyna, 27, confirmed on Tuesday, April 5, that she and the Arthur George sock designer, 29, are engaged.
> Kardashian proposed with a stunning 7-carat diamond ring designed by jeweler Ben Baller. The celebrity jeweler told _Us _exclusively that the season 13_ Dancing With the Stars_ runner-up helped design the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> Rob had a couple of small ideas, Baller told _Us_, adding that Kris Jenners son wanted it to be elegant, but still be impressive.
> 
> As for the future Mrs. Kardashian? She couldnt be more ecstatic.
> 
> 
> I'm  so blessed and honored to have [a] good man in my life, I love you  @robkardashian, the model, who was previously engaged to *Tyga*, captioned an Instagram photo of her new bling on Tuesday.
> 
> Kardashians famous family, however, have yet to comment on their engagement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( Oh i am sure they have commented plenty on this joyous news!!!!:giggles::giggles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/news/blac-chyna-fiance-rob-kardashian-232826951.html



Her name is Angela???? She really doesn't look like an Angela


----------



## Cocolo

Jayne1 said:


> I think the K name will be diluted in a similar way that the Kennedy name became meaninglessness, with the future generations.  An end is in sight.



Doll, the end has always been in sight.  It IS the sight.  We just knever knew how far it extended.  We don't want to make the same mistake they did with the titanic.  They didn't know about the part they hadn't seen yet.


----------



## tweegy

I must say, sox came thru good! This mess right here is what they needed lol

I'm here for all the shade and messiness that wedding will offer[emoji23]


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> Her name is Angela???? She really doesn't look like an Angela



She probably did, once.


----------



## tweegy

Jayne1 said:


> She probably did, once.




[emoji23]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Angela Kardashian. She has attained her ultimate fame ho goal. Congrats.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chyna's mama is not with the sh*ts at all, lol. I'm here for it...so much messiness everywhere. 

I don't put this being a storyline past them but I do believe there is real life, legit tension between Chyna and the rest of the Ks/Jenners. Oh to be a fly on the wall when Chyna walks in for the first family dinner like 

"Hey ya'll" 





I'd love to see it.


----------



## Crystalina

I'm happy for him. I just pray it's not really a storyline!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I wish they would hop over to the courthouse and get married now and then have a big wedding lol


----------



## bisousx

Chyna's mother - what a stupid woman. I know plenty of blonde haired blue eyed Armenians.


----------



## labelwhore04

The whole Kardashian family is so dysfunctional it's kinda unbelievable.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Can someone give me the Cliff Notes version on Blac?  Did she date another K?  How is she tangled with this family?  I know she dates Rob now but that is all I know.  Please save me from Googling her!


----------



## IStuckACello

DesigningStyle said:


> Can someone give me the Cliff Notes version on Blac?  Did she date another K?  How is she tangled with this family?  I know she dates Rob now but that is all I know.  Please save me from Googling her!




All I know is she is Tyga's baby mama and now Tyga is with Kylie. And..some drama between Chyna, Amber Rose and the Kardashians? Someone else fill in more? Lol. Blac Chyna...Tokyo Toni...really? Wow.


----------



## DesigningStyle

IStuckACello said:


> All I know is she is Tyga's baby mama and now Tyga is with Kylie. And..some drama between Chyna, Amber Rose and the Kardashians? Someone else fill in more? Lol. Blac Chyna...Tokyo Toni...really? Wow.



Whoa.  So then if Tyga and Kylie married and Blac and Rob married...then the child's stepparents would also be the child's aunt and uncle?


----------



## IStuckACello

DesigningStyle said:


> Whoa.  So then if Tyga and Kylie married and Blac and Rob married...then the child's stepparents would also be the child's aunt and uncle?




O.o I guess you're right. Never thought about it like that! Lollllll


----------



## White Orchid

Oh my God, now this I would pay to see and all the fake smiles being elicited by Kim, Kris et al as Chya sashayed in 



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Chyna's mama is not with the sh*ts at all, lol. I'm here for it...so much messiness everywhere.
> 
> I don't put this being a storyline past them but I do believe there is real life, legit tension between Chyna and the rest of the Ks/Jenners. Oh to be a fly on the wall when Chyna walks in for the first family dinner like
> 
> "Hey ya'll"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see it.


----------



## twinkle.tink

DesigningStyle said:


> Whoa.  So then if Tyga and Kylie married and Blac and Rob married...then the child's stepparents would also be the child's aunt and uncle?



Makes holidays handy 

ETA: Oh, wait her mom...well...
I do think that's part of the story line, so she'll probably come on board as soon as she signs her NDA and starts collecting her checks


----------



## redney

DesigningStyle said:


> Whoa.  So then if Tyga and Kylie married and Blac and Rob married...then the child's stepparents would also be the child's aunt and uncle?



Yep. 

And Chyna and Kim used to be BFFs before Tyga and Kylie got together.


----------



## tweegy

DesigningStyle said:


> Whoa.  So then if Tyga and Kylie married and Blac and Rob married...then the child's stepparents would also be the child's aunt and uncle?




Gurl, yes! [emoji23]

Too funny, thank you sox! Thank you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

DesigningStyle said:


> Can someone give me the Cliff Notes version on Blac?  Did she date another K?  How is she tangled with this family?  I know she dates Rob now but that is all I know.  Please save me from Googling her!



How could she have dated another K, Rob is the only man...


----------



## lallybelle

Eh all Kris has to do is cut him off, if they're all that upset. Everything he has comes from her. Chyna picked up the broke one.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chyna posted a video, they are doing a fitness challenge!


----------



## Sasha2012

Blac Cyna's mom Tokyo Toni is crazy. I think she's still on drugs... She has now back tracked and has apologized to the Kardshians on instagram.


----------



## tweegy

'Will never spell on them again' 

Lol! What? 

I like how she noted 'not an olive branch' 

[emoji23] that post was funny... Let the mess ensue


----------



## lil_fashionista

Sasha2012 said:


> Cynya's mom Tokyo Toni  is crazy. I think she's still on drugs.She has now back tracked and has apologized to the Kardshians on instagram.



That was the position she had before the engaement. I follow her on Instagram and snapchat and when she was back in D.C. she had nothing but nice things to say about the Kardashians. I believe her recent rant was a reaction to rumours and TMZ post. She needs to stop reading the gossip blogs and have conversations with her daughter before she posts foolishness on Instagram.


----------



## GTOFan

Still no statements from the K's?  Interesting...


----------



## Jayne1

Tokyo Toni? Why such a silly, stage name?

Wouldn't  you love to see evilkris and Tokyo Toni have to spend time together?


----------



## keodi

tweegy said:


> i must say, sox came thru good! This mess right here is what they needed lol
> 
> i'm here for all the shade and messiness that wedding will offer[emoji23]


----------



## qudz104




----------



## tweegy

qudz104 said:


> View attachment 3323189




[emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

It's like Beverly Hills hillbillies come to life [emoji23]


----------



## BadAzzBish

qudz104 said:


> View attachment 3323189


Dead


----------



## Sasha2012

Rob Kardashian has revealed that his current weight is just shy of 250lbs, and hopes to shed another 50lbs.

The formerly reclusive 29-year-old has already shed some weight since he began dating Blac Chyna, who he got engaged to earlier this week.

And there's no doubt that the 27-year-old has been a positive influence on Rob, as she has now started him on an intense workout regime.

Read more; http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-fiancee-Blac-Chyna-starts-training-him.html


----------



## morgan20

So how much did Rob weigh before all his loss? Good going Rob well at least Chyna has given him hope, unlike his narcissistic family.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> It's like Beverly Hills hillbillies come to life [emoji23]


----------



## uhpharm01

morgan20 said:


> So how much did Rob weigh before all his loss? Good going Rob well at least Chyna has given him hope, unlike his narcissistic family.



North of 300 lbs.


----------



## stylemepretty

It looks like Rob is losing weight and Chyna's finding it


----------



## CoachGirl12

stylemepretty said:


> It looks like Rob is losing weight and Chyna's finding it


----------



## gillianna

I really think Rob had some type of surgery for his weight loss.


----------



## tweegy

gillianna said:


> I really think Rob had some type of surgery for his weight loss.




Me too I said the same thing. He's losing weight all strange.


----------



## Jayne1

gillianna said:


> I really think Rob had some type of surgery for his weight loss.



Absolutely. He went into the hospital, had the surgery and has been steadily and rather quickly shedding the pounds.

Diet and exercise&#8230; don't they all say that?


----------



## berrydiva

gillianna said:


> I really think Rob had some type of surgery for his weight loss.





tweegy said:


> Me too I said the same thing. He's losing weight all strange.





Jayne1 said:


> Absolutely. He went into the hospital, had the surgery and has been steadily and rather quickly shedding the pounds.
> 
> Diet and exercise&#8230; don't they all say that?



What a sad world we live in where this is always the first thought people have. Not saying he didn't have surgery but y'all sound like he went from fat Rob to skinny Rob overnight....he still fat Rob...just saying. That belly and c-cup he's sporting though....he should get a refund if surgery left him with that....lol


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> What a sad world we live in where this is always the first thought people have. Not saying he didn't have surgery *but y'all sound like he went from fat Rob to skinny Rob overnight....he still fat Rob...just saying.* That belly and c-cup he's sporting though....he should get a refund if surgery left him with that....lol



Yes! He's still overweight. He has lost some weight but it's not _that_ impressive. He still has a ways to go. I don't know why it's so unbelievable to some people.


----------



## qudz104

berrydiva said:


> What a sad world we live in where this is always the first thought people have. Not saying he didn't have surgery but y'all sound like he went from fat Rob to skinny Rob overnight....he still fat Rob...just saying. That belly and c-cup he's sporting though....he should get a refund if surgery left him with that....lol




Agreed, and with respect to overweight/obese people, after watching lots of the biggest loser I think the first 10s of pounds shed easily with minimal exercise and diet. So it's believable that this was the case with rob.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> What a sad world we live in where this is always the first thought people have. Not saying he didn't have surgery but y'all sound like he went from fat Rob to skinny Rob overnight....he still fat Rob...just saying. That belly and c-cup he's sporting though....he should get a refund if surgery left him with that....lol



Hold up. I didnt say he's losing weight rapidly. I said strange...


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> What a sad world we live in where this is always the first thought people have. Not saying he didn't have surgery but y'all sound like he went from fat Rob to skinny Rob overnight....he still fat Rob...just saying. That belly and c-cup he's sporting though....he should get a refund if surgery left him with that....lol



Lol


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Hold up. I didnt say he's losing weight rapidly. I said strange...



Oh thought you were agreeing that you felt he had surgery by saying "Me too I said the same thing..." to the comment "I really think Rob had some type of surgery for his weight loss." Perhaps I misunderstood what you were in agreement with in your comment.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Oh thought you were agreeing that you felt he had surgery by saying "Me too I said the same thing..." to the comment "I really think Rob had some type of surgery for his weight loss." Perhaps I misunderstood what you were in agreement with in your comment.




No, I don't doubt he's had surgery. But how he's losing weight is weird. I don't mean how fast he's dropping it.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> No, I don't doubt he's had surgery. But how he's losing weight is weird. I don't mean how fast he's dropping it.




What's weird about it exactly?


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> What's weird about it exactly?




His face looks bloated.


----------



## DC-Cutie

if he started looking like Star Jones or her long lost brother from another mother EJ Johnson, then I would think he had surgery.

His face looks bloated because well, he's still fat.  But you can see he's loosing weight and not rapidly.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> if he started looking like Star Jones or her long lost brother from another mother EJ Johnson, then I would think he had surgery.
> 
> His face looks bloated because well, he's still fat.  But you can see he's loosing weight and not rapidly.



EJ looks crazy now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> EJ looks crazy now.



indeed.  Most people that do gastric or lapband, drop weight so quickly that they start to look sickly.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> His face looks bloated.



In that case, his body looks bloated


----------



## CeeJay

Let the games begin .. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*EXCLUSIVE: Blac Chyna is trying for baby with Rob to  become 'most famous Kardashian of them all' - and she wrote down all  the SECRETS ex-BFF Kim told her, reveals author*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...FF-Kim-told-reveals-author.html#ixzz45YPrWzAE 

​


----------



## labelwhore04

CeeJay said:


> Let the games begin ..
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *EXCLUSIVE: Blac Chyna is trying for baby with Rob to  become 'most famous Kardashian of them all' - and she wrote down all  the SECRETS ex-BFF Kim told her, reveals author*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...FF-Kim-told-reveals-author.html#ixzz45YPrWzAE
> 
> ​



This is great. The Kardashians are about to finally get that Karma they deserve. She should write a book


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ What secrets could they possibly even have that's worse than what people already say about them?


----------



## Lookin@bags

CeeJay said:


> Let the games begin ..
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *EXCLUSIVE: Blac Chyna is trying for baby with Rob to  become 'most famous Kardashian of them all' - and she wrote down all  the SECRETS ex-BFF Kim told her, reveals author*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...FF-Kim-told-reveals-author.html#ixzz45YPrWzAE
> 
> ​




This is very exciting


----------



## Sasha2012

CeeJay said:


> Let the games begin ..
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *EXCLUSIVE: Blac Chyna is trying for baby with Rob to  become 'most famous Kardashian of them all' - and she wrote down all  the SECRETS ex-BFF Kim told her, reveals author*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...FF-Kim-told-reveals-author.html#ixzz45YPrWzAE
> 
> ​



This picture of Blac Chyna from the article is hilarious


----------



## lallybelle

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ What secrets could they possibly even have that's worse than what people already say about them?


 
Exactly. Come on.


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> This picture of Blac Chyna from the article is hilarious




Looking at this pic, it definitely looks like she took the implants out.


----------



## Sasha2012

berrydiva said:


> Looking at this pic, it definitely looks like she took the implants out.



Took them out and replaced them with a bigger pair or got injections  because this behind is not natural. It looks like her fat cells are rupturing in her hips. For someone who claims to work out alot it sure doesn't look like it.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> if he started looking like Star Jones or her long lost brother from another mother EJ Johnson, then I would think he had surgery.
> 
> His face looks bloated because well, he's still fat.  But you can see he's loosing weight and not rapidly.



Not losing weight rapidly, but steadily. That takes dedication perseverance.  We are talking about Rob here


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> Took them out and replaced them with a bigger pair or got injections  because this behind is not natural. It looks like her fat cells are rupturing in her hips. For someone who claims to work out alot it sure doesn't look like it.



Lol her a$$ looks even more fake than Kim's...


----------



## ByeKitty

Lawd her behind!! I agree it looks even worse than Kim's in these pictures


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> Took them out and replaced them with a bigger pair or got injections  because this behind is not natural. It looks like her fat cells are rupturing in her hips. For someone who claims to work out alot it sure doesn't look like it.



Oh I'm not saying her butt isn't fake, it just looks like she took the implants out. 

Comparing her younger (naturally) to this....


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> Lawd her behind!! I agree it looks even worse than Kim's in these pictures






lawd!!! 


these dumb women that let men and their hoochie mama video's convince them that they need these gargantuan behinds so they go out and get all kinds of things injected into themselves - and then end up looking like a science project gone wrong!   i will never understand it.


----------



## berrydiva

I just realized this is the Rob K thread...smh. Can we just have a thots n' f'boys who love them thread? Throw all these people in one thread.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> lawd!!!
> 
> 
> these dumb women that let men and their hoochie mama video's convince them that they need these gargantuan behinds so they go out and get all kinds of things injected into themselves - and then end up looking like a science project gone wrong!   i will never understand it.



Wasn't Chyna/Buffy the first of the "video vixens" to start the trend?


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Wasn't Chyna/Buffy the first of the "video vixens" to start the trend?




i have no idea who it was.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Wasn't Chyna/Buffy the first of the "video vixens" to start the trend?



Chyna was in videos?


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> Chyna was in videos?


 That's news to me too


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Chyna was in videos?





Lounorada said:


> That's news to me too




Think she was only in a few (all I know is Monster and Rack City but think there was a few more) and did the whole King Mag/XXL/BM/Dimepiece "modeling". I use the term "video vixen" to refer to all those thot chicks who pretend they're models because they shake their a$$ in a video and pose in those King type mags....they use the same chicks for the videos and mags. She was saved from KOD like the rest. I don't know if she was still going by Dora Renee then or not....not sure I want to know.

I so wish I didn't know these things but she was also Nicki's body double in Monster.
starting at 1:20


----------



## Jikena

berrydiva said:


> Oh I'm not saying her butt isn't fake, it just looks like she took the implants out.
> 
> Comparing her younger (naturally) to this....



Lawd what is that thing 

Her a$$ looked already big in the last picture, I mean by that that it looked fine, it's not like she was flat. She didn't need those horrible things put in there... Well even if she had been flat, nobody needs a fake a$$, but you get my meaning.

I remember the first time I saw Blac Chyna, there was a video of her dancing in a club, wearing a golden suit (those that are super tight) and her a$$ just looked absolutely horrible. I was terrified lol.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> Lawd what is that thing
> 
> Her a$$ looked already big in the last picture, I mean by that that it looked fine, it's not like she was flat. She didn't need those horrible things put in there... Well even if she had been flat, nobody needs a fake a$$, but you get my meaning.
> 
> I remember the first time I saw Blac Chyna, there was a video of her dancing in a club, wearing a golden suit (those that are super tight) and her a$$ just looked absolutely horrible. I was terrified lol.



And she was only like 16 or 17 in the pic of her with her natural body....really don't understand why she did that to herself. But I will not understand what kind of hate you have to have of yourself to do half the things some of these women do.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Think she was only in a few (all I know is Monster and Rack City but think there was a few more) and did the whole King Mag/XXL/BM/Dimepiece "modeling". I use the term "video vixen" to refer to all those thot chicks who pretend they're models because they shake their a$$ in a video and pose in those King type mags....they use the same chicks for the videos and mags. She was saved from KOD like the rest. I don't know if she was still going by Dora Renee then or not....not sure I want to know.
> 
> I so wish I didn't know these things but she was also Nicki's body double in Monster.
> starting at 1:20


 
Thanks for the info.
She seems really likeable in that video, I've never heard her speak before! 
Her hair looked a mess though and those eyebrows, lawd... they're like something nightmares are made of


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I just realized this is the Rob K thread...smh. Can we just have a thots n' f'boys who love them thread? Throw all these people in one thread.


 +1


----------



## knasarae

Lounorada said:


> Thanks for the info.
> She seems really likeable in that video, I've never heard her speak before!
> Her hair looked a mess though and those eyebrows, lawd... they're like something nightmares are made of



I couldn't watch the video.  The eyebrows scared me too much.  #Villain.


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> I couldn't watch the video.  The eyebrows scared me too much.  #Villain.


:greengrin:


----------



## Jayne1

So when you take out those dimple piercings, what are you left with?


----------



## Jikena

Jayne1 said:


> So when you take out those dimple piercings, what are you left with?



Little holes in your face. There's this girl that was on a reality TV show and she had them, then she took them out and you could see the little hole, and she still had that hm... idk, that weird "pinch" in the cheeks. Idk if it's an original feature from her face or if it's because of the piercings. You see the same effect on Chyna's cheeks, that "pinch" thing...


----------



## Jayne1

Jikena said:


> Little holes in your face. There's this girl that was on a reality TV show and she had them, then she took them out and you could see the little hole, and she still had that hm... idk, that weird "pinch" in the cheeks. Idk if it's an original feature from her face or if it's because of the piercings. You see the same effect on Chyna's cheeks, that "pinch" thing...



I think she had dimples, but now she has holes in her dimples?  

Nice.


----------



## mkr

Her face is prettier from far away. Up close she's kind of plain


----------



## Lodpah

Those butts belong on those nice cafeteria ladies who are in their late 60s and up. But on them it's cute but not cute on these young girls. Wish perky cute butts would come back in vogue.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Her face is prettier from far away. Up close she's kind of plain


Lol, not with me.  Either way, I can't see any attractiveness.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Her face is prettier from far away. Up close she's kind of plain



Her face is prettier without the 10 lbs of makeup on and those stupid piercings.


----------



## BadAzzBish

berrydiva said:


> Her face is prettier without the 10 lbs of makeup on and those stupid piercings.


^this!


----------



## Sasha2012

They became engaged just weeks ago and reports have now surfaced they are set to wed later this year. 

And Blac Chyna showed exactly why Rob Kardashian has fallen head over heels, as they enjoyed a date night at the Ace's Strip Club in New York on Wednesday night. 

The 27-year-old former exotic dancer smouldered in an extremely revealing gown, in which she showed off her incredible form while her reality star beau, 29, went low-key. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-duo-set-marry-end-summer.html#ixzz45pBseGSD


----------



## berrydiva

Why wear that if you have to hold it?


----------



## knasarae

Jayne1 said:


> So when you take out those dimple piercings, what are you left with?





Jikena said:


> Little holes in your face. There's this girl that was on a reality TV show and she had them, then she took them out and you could see the little hole, and she still had that hm... idk, that weird "pinch" in the cheeks. Idk if it's an original feature from her face or if it's because of the piercings. You see the same effect on Chyna's cheeks, that "pinch" thing...



Yea for someone like Chyna who has real dimples, they have tiny little holes in their face which actually you can't seen they smile and their dimples are "showing" so to speak.  I've seen people both with and without dimples with those piercings and I never think they look right.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sorry, but in his face, it looks like he's gaining the weight back...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chyna is a fairly pretty girl when she's not doing the most.


----------



## uhpharm01

Ladybug09 said:


> Sorry, but in his face, it looks like he's gaining the weight back...



Oh damn !


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Sorry, but in his face, it looks like he's gaining the weight back...




yes it does!


----------



## Crystalina

Rob looks Asian now!


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> yes it does!



Yeah they say he's been having a lot of cheat days.


----------



## gillianna

So I guess the scripted Life of Rob is moving along.  They must have been desperate and ran out of things for the girls to get Rob in the act.  Chyna will make some good money off this.


----------



## Jayne1

She always looks like she's in costume, to me. Full costume, from the wig on down.


----------



## V0N1B2

Jayne1 said:


> She always looks like she's in costume, to me. Full costume, from the wig on down.


Well then, I guess she'll fit right in with the Kardashian family.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> She always looks like she's in costume, to me. Full costume, from the wig on down.



Have you seen Kylie and her various mermaid wigs?  They ALL look like they are in costume


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> She always looks like she's in costume, to me. Full costume, from the wig on down.





like Nikki Minaj used to dress all the time!!


----------



## Jayne1

So, it is a hole and not a hole in a dimple. Might as well be an acne pit. Someone was not thinking.


----------



## Jayne1

Oops, forgot the picture.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I wish she would go the Nick Minaj route and tone it down a bit. She could look pretty if she would leave the blonde wigs and warpaint alone. She's a cute girl.


----------



## BadAzzBish

ladylouboutin08 said:


> i wish she would go the nick minaj route and tone it down a bit. She could look pretty if she would leave the blonde wigs and warpaint alone. She's a cute girl.


+1


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't see cute.....


----------



## berrydiva

ladylouboutin08 said:


> i wish she would go the nick minaj route and tone it down a bit. She could look pretty if she would leave the blonde wigs and warpaint alone. She's a cute girl.



+2


----------



## VickyB

byekitty said:


> i don't see cute.....



ita


----------



## baglover1973

they are both nasty


----------



## Oryx816

byekitty said:


> i don't see cute.....




+1


----------



## White Orchid

I have never seen her as cute either.


----------



## Aminamina

baglover1973 said:


> they are both nasty


----------



## bisousx

All of her features are beautiful (especially her skin and eyes), but they don't mix together very well IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> I don't see cute.....







VickyB said:


> ita







White Orchid said:


> I have never seen her as cute either.







Oryx816 said:


> +1




Unfortunately, folks tend to go out of their way to post the most unflattering pic of her.


----------



## bag-mania

She makes the choice to appear the way she does. She is inviting analysis of her clothing in exchange for people talking about her. She craves attention just the same as the others around her. Here's another interesting selection.



> *Blac Chyna Goes Without Underwear in Slitted Bandage Dress*
> 
> Peekaboo! *Blac Chyna* hit the town with her fiancé, *Rob Kardashian*, while clad in a slitted red dress  without underwear!  on Friday, April 15, at Club Future in Savannah, Georgia.
> 
> The  Lashed Bar entrepreneur, 27, worked her curves in the Symoné 1OAK  bandage design, which showcased her many colorful tattoos underneath.  The dress also boasted a cleavage-boosting neckline with a racy keyhole  cutout. She finished the ensemble with nude Christian Louboutin heels.
> 
> Determined to show off her assets in  the design, Chyna (birth name: Angela White) struck a pose with her  booty popped out for Instagram. "Bend and snap," she wrote (quoting *Reese Witherspoon*'s famous line in _Legally Blonde_).
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...out-underwear-in-slitted-dress-photos-w203237


----------



## guccimamma

knasarae said:


> Yea for someone like Chyna who has real dimples, they have tiny little holes in their face which actually you can't seen they smile and their dimples are "showing" so to speak.  I've seen people both with and without dimples with those piercings and I never think they look right.



so if you put water in her mouth, will it come out the sides like a fountain?


----------



## littlerock

How would you even wear underwear with that dress anyway? Looks like she doesn't really have a choice. Nude panties would look dumb. But that dress is awful, period.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> She makes the choice to appear the way she does. She is inviting analysis of her clothing in exchange for people talking about her. She craves attention just the same as the others around her. Here's another interesting selection.



How is not wearing underwear a headline or that big of a deal? How is she even supposed to wear underwear with that dress? 

"while clad in a slitted red dress &#8212; without underwear!"
Clutch the pearls *faints*...they make it sound like going without underwear is a sin....it's really no big deal.


----------



## Sugarstained

Meh. If I had the body to pull that dress off (I don't have enough waist definition to make straight cuts look awesome), I wouldn't wear undies with it, either.

I mean, seriously, if she had worn underwear and you could see the sides through those sidecuts (and you almost definitely would), everyone would be in here talking about how tacky she is for showing her undies.


----------



## knasarae

guccimamma said:


> so if you put water in her mouth, will it come out the sides like a fountain?


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> so if you put water in her mouth, will it come out the sides like a fountain?



Excellent!


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> Unfortunately, folks tend to go out of their way to post the most unflattering pic of her.



Well, I  I've seen enough pics of this chick here and other places to decide that she is not cute or attractive in any way, shape of form.


----------



## Oryx816

vickyb said:


> well, i  i've seen enough pics of this chick here and other places to decide that she is not cute or attractive in any way, shape of form.




+1


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> so if you put water in her mouth, will it come out the sides like a fountain?


----------



## lil_fashionista

Chyna is on snapchat saying that Rob bought her a purple Lamborghini


----------



## Bag*Snob

Bought or rented?


----------



## chowlover2

Bag*Snob said:


> Bought or rented?



I was just going to say the same thing. K's don't know the meaning of bought in the car world, they lease everything.


----------



## dangerouscurves

guccimamma said:


> so if you put water in her mouth, will it come out the sides like a fountain?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

Bag*Snob said:


> Bought or rented?


Or the same old one with a new wrap.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Well, I  I've seen enough pics of this chick here and other places to decide that she is not cute or attractive in any way, shape of form.



Oh I wasn't trying to convince anyone...attractiveness is personalized. Just saying that some of these pics are the most unflattering.. on purpose.


----------



## White Orchid

You bish!    


guccimamma said:


> so if you put water in her mouth, will it come out the sides like a fountain?


----------



## stylemepretty

Wife? :wondering


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks like Cynthia Bailey.


----------



## berrydiva

These people are all so weird. I feel like none of them were loved as a child.


----------



## tweegy

lil_fashionista said:


> Chyna is on snapchat saying that Rob bought her a purple Lamborghini




He's been plugging all kinds of stuff on his ig lately. So we know what paid for that car lol


----------



## Lounorada

What has she done to her face?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lounorada said:


> What has she done to her face?



I honestly don't think she's done anything.  But it's some serious contouring, sculpting and highlighting going on.


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> I honestly don't think she's done anything.  But it's some serious contouring, sculpting and highlighting going on.


 
I think you're right, but don't forget the use of their favourite type of trickery... an excessive amount of photoshop


----------



## BadAzzBish

stylemepretty said:


> Wife? :wondering


Yeeesh, she lookin' like Lil Kim [emoji45]


----------



## shiny_things

I don't know how these bishes hold their head up with about 3 tons of makeup on. I would feel so gross with that much on my face.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> I think you're right, but don't forget the use of their favourite type of trickery... an excessive amount of photoshop



Yes, lots of filters and blurring.  Who knows what she really looks like.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Let the foolishness begin


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> Let the foolishness begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335190









These people are so f**ked up it's ridiculous.


----------



## Lola69

DC-Cutie said:


> Let the foolishness begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335190




This does not surprise me at all. This relationship has Mama Pimp K all over it.


----------



## berrydiva

These people are weirdos...they actually crave negative attention.


----------



## lil_fashionista

berrydiva said:


> These people are weirdos...they actually crave negative attention.



Agreed.


----------



## pukasonqo

BadAzzBish said:


> Yeeesh, she lookin' like Lil Kim [emoji45]




i thought she looked like future kylie


----------



## mkr

She looks like a blow up doll.


----------



## lil_fashionista

tweegy said:


> He's been plugging all kinds of stuff on his ig lately. So we know what paid for that car lol



And he's been getting paid for club appearances too! It's so funny to see since they post the same ads at the same time. I mean I could see how Rob would may be interested in teeth whitening, but Fashion Nova??! I can't wait to see him start plugging Flat Tummy tea!


----------



## uhpharm01

Ladybug09 said:


> She looks like Cynthia Bailey.



Yep


----------



## dangerouscurves

shiny_things said:


> I don't know how these bishes hold their head up with about 3 tons of makeup on. I would feel so gross with that much on my face.




Have you seen youtube make-up gurus videos? Lawd! And I thought I wear too much make-up. I'm all for make-up but when you look like someone else in the 'after' picture then you know you overload your face.


----------



## ByeKitty

Haha this thread should be called "Rob and Chyna Kardashian" or something...


----------



## tweegy

dangerouscurves said:


> Have you seen youtube make-up gurus videos? Lawd! And I thought I wear too much make-up. I'm all for make-up but when you look like someone else in the 'after' picture then you know you overload your face.



Yup. Thats when I'm like all those Kim PS arguments. I believe she's had work done. BUT alot can be done with makeup I learned....


----------



## qudz104

ByeKitty said:


> Haha this thread should be called "Rob and Chyna Kardashian" or something...




Agreed and Kylie and tyga and Kendull should.. idk be wherever.


----------



## redney

Naw, let's just have one thread for all of em.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> Naw, let's just have one thread for all of em.





we have been saying this for years!!!


----------



## Lounorada

The thirst is real with these fools.


----------



## whimsic

Well at least they can't steal this boyfriend.


----------



## redney

whimsic said:


> Well at least they can't steal this boyfriend.


----------



## dangerouscurves

whimsic said:


> Well at least they can't steal this boyfriend.




[emoji23]


----------



## mrsinsyder

whimsic said:


> Well at least they can't steal this boyfriend.


If they get desperate enough you never know...


----------



## guccimamma

whimsic said:


> Well at least they can't steal this boyfriend.



oh!


----------



## caitlin1214

shiny_things said:


> I don't know how these bishes hold their head up with about 3 tons of makeup on. I would feel so gross with that much on my face.


Question: how much makeup remover/how many makeup remover wipes does it take to wash that stuff off their face every night?


----------



## shiny_things

caitlin1214 said:


> Question: how much makeup remover/how many makeup remover wipes does it take to wash that stuff off their face every night?



I'm thinking some industrial grade paint stripper.


----------



## morgan20

shiny_things said:


> I'm thinking some industrial grade paint stripper.




Lol


----------



## redney

WARNING: Don't be eating when you read this.

Chyna and Tyga supposedly have a sex tape and Chyna said she would sue anyone who tries to leak it (cough, cough PMK)

http://www.tmz.com/2016/05/02/blac-chyna-tyga-sex-tape/

*[FONT=&quot]Blac Chyna I'll Sue ... If My Sex Tape With Tyga Leaks!!! [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5/2/2016 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF [/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]EXCLUSIVE[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
Someone's shopping around what they say is a *Blac Chyna*/*Tyga* sex tape, and the leading lady is doing everything within her power to keep it in the can. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Blac Chyna's lawyer, *Walter Mosley*, tells TMZ Chyna will go after anyone who releases the tape ... with a vengeance.  [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
A tape has been sent to media outlets and porn companies ... we can't vouch for the identity of the stars, but the tattoos match.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
As far as we know, so far there are no takers.
[/FONT]


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> WARNING: Don't be eating when you read this.
> 
> Chyna and Tyga supposedly have a sex tape and Chyna said she would sue anyone who tries to leak it (cough, cough PMK)
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/05/02/blac-chyna-tyga-sex-tape/
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Blac Chyna I'll Sue ... If My Sex Tape With Tyga Leaks!!! [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]5/2/2016 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF [/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot]EXCLUSIVE[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> Someone's shopping around what they say is a *Blac Chyna*/*Tyga* sex tape, and the leading lady is doing everything within her power to keep it in the can. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Blac Chyna's lawyer, *Walter Mosley*, tells TMZ Chyna will go after anyone who releases the tape ... with a vengeance.  [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> A tape has been sent to media outlets and porn companies ... we can't vouch for the identity of the stars, but the tattoos match.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> As far as we know, so far there are no takers.
> [/FONT]


I thought Kris immediately too when I saw this story this am. But who doesn't have a "sex tape" at this point? I don't even see how leaking these at this point makes money anymore. I wouldn't mind seeing Chyna in a sex tape though, based on how she danced on stage it might be entertaining to watch...I'm sure she can teach a few tricks to folks.


----------



## shiny_things

This is so messed up.

Imagine having a sex tape with your sister-in-laws boyfriend who is also the father of your child.


----------



## redney

shiny_things said:


> This is so messed up.
> 
> Imagine having a sex tape with your sister-in-laws boyfriend who is also the father of your child.



And your future mother-in-law, who could potentially be your baby daddy's future mother-in-law too, is probably chomping at the bit to sell it.


----------



## prettyprincess

I know this word doesn't apply to anyone in or associated w the K clan, but does no one have dignity or classiness anymore?! it's like a race to see who can reach the apotheosis of ratchetness. Maybe these idiots need some **** shaming.


----------



## shiny_things

Can we get Maury in here?


----------



## gillianna

good first storyline for a few episodes too.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> And your future mother-in-law, who could potentially be your baby daddy's future mother-in-law too, is probably chomping at the bit to sell it.



I had to read this 3 times and my head is still spinning. Lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I had to read this 3 times and my head is still spinning. Lol.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Girl!!! Mine too.


----------



## pukasonqo

i am waiting for a leaked sex tape of a three some of tyga with kylie and BC filmed and directed by socks
you are welcome to the idea PMK


----------



## labelwhore04

omg...Blac Chyna is pregnant...

http://www.eonline.com/news/762920/blac-chyna-is-pregnant-with-rob-kardashian-s-baby


----------



## Lounorada

They didn't waste any time...
This family is an absolute mess.

Popcorn at the ready...


----------



## littlerock




----------



## redney

OMG! PMK is on overdrive!


----------



## shiny_things




----------



## DC-Cutie

The first grandchild to carry the Kardashian name!!!!

Yassss!!!


----------



## bag-princess

littlerock said:


>





scoot over!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## littlerock

Wait, will her name be Blac Kardashian?


----------



## DC-Cutie

littlerock said:


> Wait, will her name be Blac Kardashian?



Stop playing. that's not her real name. 

Now would be a great time to get that Arthur George for babies sock line up and running


----------



## bagsforme

Dang Blac didn't waste anytime locking him down.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Haha get money girl


----------



## dr.pepper

OMGGG that woman is not playing with that family.


----------



## morgan20

Lounorada said:


> They didn't waste any time...
> This family is an absolute mess.
> 
> Popcorn at the ready...




Scoot over make room for me


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lol, I'm not the least bit surprised. His sisters are probably salt-y.


----------



## Meeka41

[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji15]


----------



## mkr




----------



## Ms.parker123

For some reason I feel like this was all a plot from the jump. I think all the Kardashians and Chyna have been planning this. I saw KUWTK and notice Chyna is the new storyline.


----------



## bag-princess

dr.pepper said:


> OMGGG that woman is not playing with that family.





bagsforme said:


> Dang Blac didn't waste anytime locking him down.






make it do what it do girl!!!!!  :giggles:


----------



## amrx87

DUUUUUUUDE blac is not messing around!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot wait to see how this pans out. Have any of the Kardash family publicly congratulated Rob on the engagement?!?!?! I saw that Kim did some meet and greet thing, but anything else?!?!?!?


----------



## krissa

I guess maybe this is why they made up with the sisters so quickly? Also, it maybe the reason for quickie wedding. You usually don't announce until after 1st trimester.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tokyo Toni has received her script and video approval from PMK 

https://instagram.com/p/BFE9tMfy2Gu/


----------



## DC-Cutie

krissa said:


> I guess maybe this is why they made up with the sisters so quickly? Also, it maybe the reason for quickie wedding. You usually don't announce until after 1st trimester.



Has the wedding been announced?  I only heard about the engagement


----------



## krissa

DC-Cutie said:


> Has the wedding been announced?  I only heard about the engagement





Typed too fast, I meant engagement.


----------



## amrx87

remember when she got arrested and he drove a million miles to pick her up? i wonder if that has anything to do with this.


----------



## lallybelle

You know what? If this got him out of his funk or whatever was going on with him good for them. I mean there is no reason they can't all get along. After all she was friends with Kim & the family before so whatever. I'll bet this is what brought about that little peace summit.


Anyway, I don't know why people say "getmoney". Rob ain't got ish Kris doesn't hand him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lallybelle said:


> You know what? If this got him out of his funk or whatever was going on with him good for them. I mean there is no reason they can't all get along. After all she was friends with Kim & the family before so whatever. I'll bet this is what brought about that little peace summit.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I don't know why people say "getmoney". Rob ain't got ish Kris doesn't hand him.



I'm more for this union than any of Kim's...


----------



## Sasha2012

dr.pepper said:


> OMGGG that woman is not playing with that family.



She's playing with them. There were pics of her with Rob and Kim heading to the doctor's the other week. Kim, Kylie and Tyga just liked her pic on instagram  announcing her pregnancy. They're all in this together. She'll probably soon join the show or get a spin-off.


----------



## starrysky7

I like how the fact that now an ex-stripper is added to the family. It's only appropriate with a porn star. Maybe the Chyna & Tyga tape comes out at some point as well.


----------



## shiny_things

This **** writes itself.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sasha2012 said:


> She's playing with them. There were pics of her with Rob and Kim heading to the doctor's the other week. Kim, Kylie and Tyga just liked her pic on instagram  announcing her pregnancy. They're all in this together. She'll probably soon join the show or get a spin-off.



How do you know they liked the photo?? That's some legit spying LOL


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Is anyone surprised?? I mean we knew this was going to happen


----------



## berrydiva

This is gonna be amazing.


----------



## Lola69

How f'ing weird [emoji37] Crazy how Chyna has slept with Kylie's man who was hers and now a baby with her brother...oh jeez what a mess. I wonder how that Kontract looks like with PMK &#129300;


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I hope she has a boy and names him Robert Kardashian III


----------



## Cocolo

I suppose it wasn't *cough planned.







Blac Chyna is one scary dumped bish.  I see she subscribes to the "Leave me and our kid for a teenage minor sister of my good friend.......you have no idea the depths of hell into which I will plunge your good for nothin sorry skrawny A$$"  skool of revenge.


Hope Rob doesn't get hurt


----------



## deltalady

For some reason, I feel this will last longer than Kylie and Tyga.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kylie, your move...


----------



## Cocolo

DC-Cutie said:


> Tokyo Toni has received her script and video approval from PMK
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BFE9tMfy2Gu/


Oh god. Why did I follow that link?  On one hand,  I'd kinda love to see Tokyo and the PimpMeisterK knocking elbows at the Thanksgiving Dinner Table.

Is there a pool for when Kris' head explodes?


----------



## shiny_things

If Kylie gets preggers the world will implode.


----------



## amrx87

shiny_things said:


> If Kylie gets preggers the world will implode.



tbh ive been waiting for that


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> If Kylie gets preggers the world will implode.


We can only hope.


----------



## mkr

Show ratings are going to skyrocket.


----------



## Jayne1

Glitterandstuds said:


> Kylie, your move...


----------



## littlerock

deltalady said:


> For some reason, I feel this will last longer than Kylie and Tyga.



Like 18 years longer?


----------



## Laila619

Mess.


----------



## mkr

littlerock said:


> Like 18 years longer?


What's that song?

Now I ain't sayin' she's a gold digger....

Who wrote that...


----------



## deltalady

Laila619 said:


> Mess.



As messed up as this is, it's still not as bad as Randy and Jermaine Jackson having kids with the same woman.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Chyna's rep is claiming that Kris leaked the news before she could.


----------



## Sasha2012

Glitterandstuds said:


> Is anyone surprised?? I mean we knew this was going to happen



The instagram  account The Shade Room does the stalking lol I follow them. They post different celeb news/gossip.

https://www.instagram.com/theshaderoominc/?hl=en


----------



## redney

Glitterandstuds said:


> Chyna's rep is claiming that Kris leaked the news before she could.



Wouldn't put it past PMK. After all, this gives Rob a storyline and a new baby to pimp out.


----------



## pixiejenna

This pregnancy  (which we were all pretty much expecting to happen) explains the whole "we're still good friends pic" that Chyna and Kylie posted the other week. It also explains why PMK bought him a home. I say good for them and I hope that they can profit off of their spawn like all the other K's do. Chyna is in it to win it, the K's better watch out this girl is here get paid. How fast till they have thier own show? You know PMK isn't going to want to miss a second of this being filmed. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## caitlin1214

Glitterandstuds said:


> I hope she has a boy and names him Robert Kardashian III



Me, too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Chyna has got to be the world's worst golddigger. She has babies by two broke losers.


----------



## Oryx816

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Chyna has got to be the world's worst golddigger. She has babies by two broke losers.


----------



## uhpharm01

deltalady said:


> As messed up as this is, it's still not as bad as Randy and Jermaine Jackson having kids with the same woman.



Right


----------



## dangerouscurves

The best revenge for Blac Chyna. This is how you do a revenge. It's not serve cold nor hot but dirrrrrrty!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

deltalady said:


> As messed up as this is, it's still not as bad as Randy and Jermaine Jackson having kids with the same woman.




Say what?!?! That's just nasty.


----------



## dangerouscurves

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Chyna has got to be the world's worst golddigger. She has babies by two broke losers.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] she needs to take some lessons from Kimora.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> What's that song?
> 
> Now I ain't sayin' she's a gold digger....
> 
> Who wrote that...




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] SHADE!


----------



## VickyB

Glitterandstuds said:


> I hope she has a boy and names him Robert Kardashian III



I'm going with Kash Kardashian.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'm going with Beijing/Shanghai/Taipei Kardashian.


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm going with Beijing/Shanghai/Taipei Kardashian.




I like it, going for the Asian theme there....

How about Bangkok Kardashian then?  Or since she named her other son King she could go with the old name for Beijing and call him PeKing Kardashian.....  The possibilities are endless! If she wants to go with the K naming convention she could do Kyoto, Karachi or Kuala Lumpur Kardashian.

Mess.  All of it.


----------



## vuittonGirl

Oryx816 said:


> I like it, going for the Asian theme there....
> 
> How about Bangkok Kardashian then?  Or since she named her other son King she could go with the old name for Beijing and call him PeKing Kardashian.....  The possibilities are endless! If she wants to go with the K naming convention she could do Kyoto, Karachi or Kuala Lumpur Kardashian.
> 
> Mess.  All of it.




Ahhahaha omg Kuala Lumpur kardashian [emoji23][emoji28]


----------



## knasarae

mkr said:


> What's that song?
> 
> Now I ain't sayin' she's a gold digger....
> 
> Who wrote that...




It's all relative smh lol


I really don't like the idea of this pregnancy as "revenge" even though that's well what it could be. Children are people. Bringing them into this foolishness and having them growing up thinking behavior like this is normal and acceptable is sad.

If it's a boy I think it will be Robert III as well. That's the knife that cuts the deepest smh.


----------



## Oryx816

I don't believe any of this was spontaneous.  It was all orchestrated.  Their show had absolutely no story lines and then conveniently all of this transpired with Rob!  No.  

They are capable of anything.  Do not forget that PMK peddled Kim's sex tape, an action that most people find inconceivable and repulsive.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm going with Beijing/Shanghai/Taipei Kardashian.



I'll go with Karma Kardashian


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> I hope she has a boy and names him Robert Kardashian III





THIS THIS THIS!!!!!!

it would be soooo perfect because nobody else with a male child ever bothered too! It would be EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I'll go with Karma Kardashian





[emoji12] perfect!!!!!  I am all there for this one too!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I name thee Robert Arthur Kardashian III


----------



## Emma150

I always thought it was only for trolling but if pregnancy is true then ... true soap opera story line right here , where cheated individuals unite to destroy the ones who cheated them.


----------



## Jayne1

She will fit right in with those plastic Ks. He couldn't have picked anyone more artificial, just like his sisters.


----------



## Lookin@bags

Emma150 said:


> I always thought it was only for trolling but if pregnancy is true then ... true soap opera story line right here , where cheated individuals unite to destroy the ones who cheated them.





+1

Play along, get your money from the show....Then write a tell all later!! [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## DC-Cutie

Emma150 said:


> I always thought it was only for trolling but if pregnancy is true then ... true soap opera story line right here , where cheated individuals unite to destroy the ones who cheated them.



Shania Twain and her husband divorced (he was cheating on her with her best friend), she later married the ex-husband of her BFF and BFF is now married to (or maybe they are still dating) her ex-husband...  so strange.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ent-confronted-best-friend-stole-husband.html


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> Shania Twain and her husband divorced (he was cheating on her with her best friend), she later married the ex-husband of her BFF and BFF is now married to (or maybe they are still dating) her ex-husband...  so strange.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ent-confronted-best-friend-stole-husband.html



Shania's new hubby is way hotter than the first one.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> Shania's new hubby is way hotter than the first one.



But the first husband had a hot career and gave her one, as well.


----------



## mkr

I wouldn't be surprised if there's a Robert III.  Robs dad died and he got a tattoo of him.  Kind of sad that Chyna will carry on the family name.


----------



## caitlin1214

If not Robert Kardashian III, then if they want to stick with the royal theme, they could call him Monarch.


----------



## pukasonqo

caitlin1214 said:


> If not Robert Kardashian III, then if they want to stick with the royal theme, they could call him Monarch.




fits well with reign and king
or, they can up yeezy's game and call the poor baby messiah
i'll go with kharisma for a girl


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> I like it, going for the Asian theme there....
> 
> How about Bangkok Kardashian then?  Or since she named her other son King she could go with the old name for Beijing and call him PeKing Kardashian.....  The possibilities are endless! If she wants to go with the K naming convention she could do Kyoto, Karachi or Kuala Lumpur Kardashian.
> 
> Mess.  All of it.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] @ PeKing!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

knasarae said:


> It's all relative smh lol
> 
> 
> I really don't like the idea of this pregnancy as "revenge" even though that's well what it could be. Children are people. Bringing them into this foolishness and having them growing up thinking behavior like this is normal and acceptable is sad.
> 
> If it's a boy I think it will be Robert III as well. That's the knife that cuts the deepest smh.







Oryx816 said:


> I don't believe any of this was spontaneous.  It was all orchestrated.  Their show had absolutely no story lines and then conveniently all of this transpired with Rob!  No.
> 
> They are capable of anything.  Do not forget that PMK peddled Kim's sex tape, an action that most people find inconceivable and repulsive.




Orchestrated or a revenge, either way, it's despicable to make a baby involved in their scheming.


----------



## redney

Jezebel assumed Kylie and Tyga will marry sometime and broke down the family ties:

So, here is what will happen when the future Angela Kardashian gives birth to the first heir to the Kardashian name.

Blac Chyna and Kylie will be sisters-in-law (and best friends, apparently)
Blac Chyna and Tyga will be brother- and sister-in-law
The new baby and King Cairo will be half siblings and first cousins
Rob and King Cairo will be stepchild and stepfather and uncle and nephew
Kylie will be the aunt to the half-sibling (the new baby) of her stepson King Cairo
Kylie will be both stepmother and aunt to King Cairo
Tyga will be the father of his brother-in-laws stepson
Tyga will be the uncle to his sons half sibling
Only seven months until we see how Kris Jenner spins this one on the family holiday card!

From http://jezebel.com/what-the-****-is-happening-with-the-kardashian-family-t-1775185550


----------



## White Orchid

This.Is.Brilliant.



redney said:


> Jezebel assumed Kylie and Tyga will marry sometime and broke down the family ties:
> 
> So, here is what will happen when the future Angela Kardashian gives birth to the first heir to the Kardashian name.
> 
> Blac Chyna and Kylie will be sisters-in-law (and best friends, apparently)
> Blac Chyna and Tyga will be brother- and sister-in-law
> The new baby and King Cairo will be half siblings and first cousins
> Rob and King Cairo will be stepchild and stepfather and uncle and nephew
> Kylie will be the aunt to the half-sibling (the new baby) of her stepson King Cairo
> Kylie will be both stepmother and aunt to King Cairo
> Tyga will be the father of his brother-in-laws stepson
> Tyga will be the uncle to his sons half sibling
> Only seven months until we see how Kris Jenner spins this one on the family holiday card!
> 
> From http://jezebel.com/what-the-****-is-happening-with-the-kardashian-family-t-1775185550


----------



## terebina786

redney said:


> Jezebel assumed Kylie and Tyga will marry sometime and broke down the family ties:
> 
> So, here is what will happen when the future Angela Kardashian gives birth to the first heir to the Kardashian name.
> 
> Blac Chyna and Kylie will be sisters-in-law (and best friends, apparently)
> Blac Chyna and Tyga will be brother- and sister-in-law
> The new baby and King Cairo will be half siblings and first cousins
> Rob and King Cairo will be stepchild and stepfather and uncle and nephew
> Kylie will be the aunt to the half-sibling (the new baby) of her stepson King Cairo
> Kylie will be both stepmother and aunt to King Cairo
> Tyga will be the father of his brother-in-laws stepson
> Tyga will be the uncle to his sons half sibling
> Only seven months until we see how Kris Jenner spins this one on the family holiday card!
> 
> From http://jezebel.com/what-the-****-is-happening-with-the-kardashian-family-t-1775185550




This is some Jerry Springer ish! And I'm here for all of it


----------



## pixiejenna

Ita with you dolls if this baby is a boy no question about it, he'll be Robert Kardashian III. This will be the ultimate FU to the family. I said it before this girl is here to play the game.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ManilaMama

Kong Kardashian. 

Matches with King? 

-shrugs-


----------



## morgan20

redney said:


> Jezebel assumed Kylie and Tyga will marry sometime and broke down the family ties:
> 
> So, here is what will happen when the future Angela Kardashian gives birth to the first heir to the Kardashian name.
> 
> Blac Chyna and Kylie will be sisters-in-law (and best friends, apparently)
> Blac Chyna and Tyga will be brother- and sister-in-law
> The new baby and King Cairo will be half siblings and first cousins
> Rob and King Cairo will be stepchild and stepfather and uncle and nephew
> Kylie will be the aunt to the half-sibling (the new baby) of her stepson King Cairo
> Kylie will be both stepmother and aunt to King Cairo
> Tyga will be the father of his brother-in-laws stepson
> Tyga will be the uncle to his sons half sibling
> Only seven months until we see how Kris Jenner spins this one on the family holiday card!
> 
> From http://jezebel.com/what-the-****-is-happening-with-the-kardashian-family-t-1775185550




If Tyga and Kylie have a child? So messy my head hurts thinking of that one


----------



## Sugarstained

Looks like this storyline is paying off for Rob.

http://www.celebuzz.com/2016-05-05/rob-kardashian-gets-gigantic-raise-for-keeping-up-with-the-kardashians/


> *Rob Kardashian Gets Gigantic Raise for Keeping Up with the Kardashians*
> 
> In this case, it actually pays to lose weight and get engaged!
> 
> According to Life & Style, Rob Kardashian received a hug pay hike to appear on his familys reality show thanks to renewed interest in his personal life.
> 
> The 29-year-olds paycheck quadrupled thanks to the crafty negotiating skills of his momager, Kris Jenner.
> 
> Recognizing that his drastic weight loss and sudden engagement to Blac Chyna would be ratings gold for the E! network, Kris was able to get Rob a $2 million paycheck, a source told Life & Style. Previously, Rob has been paid $500,000 per season to be on the show.
> 
> This big payday could be just the beginning for the sock designer. Although theres no confirmation at this point, rumors have circulated for weeks about Rob and his bride-to-be possibly televising their nuptials, which you know will land the lovey dovey twosome some serious cash!


----------



## caitlin1214

pixiejenna said:


> Ita with you dolls if this baby is a boy no question about it, he'll be Robert Kardashian III. This will be the ultimate FU to the family. I said it before this girl is here to play the game.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Here's a handy dandy guide to using suffixes after a first name.

http://schmidtgen.com/wordpress/2013/10/20/how-to-use-jr-sr-ii-iii-etc-with-cartoons/

Technically anyone in the family could use it, but as a courtesy, I would think Rob had dibs on it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> Jezebel assumed Kylie and Tyga will marry sometime and broke down the family ties:
> 
> So, here is what will happen when the future Angela Kardashian gives birth to the first heir to the Kardashian name.
> 
> Blac Chyna and Kylie will be sisters-in-law (and best friends, apparently)
> Blac Chyna and Tyga will be brother- and sister-in-law
> The new baby and King Cairo will be half siblings and first cousins
> Rob and King Cairo will be stepchild and stepfather and uncle and nephew
> Kylie will be the aunt to the half-sibling (the new baby) of her stepson King Cairo
> Kylie will be both stepmother and aunt to King Cairo
> Tyga will be the father of his brother-in-laws stepson
> Tyga will be the uncle to his sons half sibling
> Only seven months until we see how Kris Jenner spins this one on the family holiday card!
> 
> From http://jezebel.com/what-the-****-is-happening-with-the-kardashian-family-t-1775185550




Can't imagine how the family tree would look like.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> Can't imagine how the family tree would look like.



Like this but with more branches


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Like this but with more branches




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lola69

redney said:


> Jezebel assumed Kylie and Tyga will marry sometime and broke down the family ties:
> 
> So, here is what will happen when the future Angela Kardashian gives birth to the first heir to the Kardashian name.
> 
> Blac Chyna and Kylie will be sisters-in-law (and best friends, apparently)
> Blac Chyna and Tyga will be brother- and sister-in-law
> The new baby and King Cairo will be half siblings and first cousins
> Rob and King Cairo will be stepchild and stepfather and uncle and nephew
> Kylie will be the aunt to the half-sibling (the new baby) of her stepson King Cairo
> Kylie will be both stepmother and aunt to King Cairo
> Tyga will be the father of his brother-in-laws stepson
> Tyga will be the uncle to his sons half sibling
> Only seven months until we see how Kris Jenner spins this one on the family holiday card!
> 
> From http://jezebel.com/what-the-****-is-happening-with-the-kardashian-family-t-1775185550




Same was posted in Chynas thread. TPF might as well merge threads. Rob and Chyna are having a baby after all.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


That's freaking awesome! Happy Mother's day to everyone &#128580;


----------



## starsandbucks

Aaaahhhh haha I have now spent a fun couple minutes google image searching "butt trees"!


----------



## whimsic

starsandbucks said:


> Aaaahhhh haha I have now spent a fun couple minutes google image searching "butt trees"!


Omg hahaha &#128514;


----------



## whimsic

Wtf &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## sabrunka

Lol you guys are hilarious!  PS I find is so weird that they're having a baby so soon.  I've been with my bf for almost a year now and the thought of having a baby anytime soon terrifies me! Celebs be having babies after a few months, eek, why! You barely know someones personality in that time.


----------



## tweegy

[emoji87]lol


----------



## ChanelMommy

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3350697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji87]lol


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3350697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji87]lol



That chart is going to make my head explode!


----------



## redney

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3350697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji87]lol



Love this hahaha!


----------



## qudz104

Can Kylie just date someone else and make this easier on us all haha..


----------



## V0N1B2

qudz104 said:


> Can Kylie just date someone else and make this easier on us all haha..


Well, Wiz Khalifa is kinda single now, isn't he? 

_*I'll see myself out* _


----------



## Oryx816

V0N1B2 said:


> Well, Wiz Khalifa is kinda single now, isn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> _*I'll see myself out* _




:dead:  Perhaps he would be willing to take the position of Khloe's boyfriend.  Oh, my schadenfreude filled heart just skipped a beat!


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3350697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji87]lol




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

V0N1B2 said:


> Well, Wiz Khalifa is kinda single now, isn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> _*I'll see myself out* _




[emoji23] You're a mess.


----------



## redney

V0N1B2 said:


> Well, Wiz Khalifa is kinda single now, isn't he?
> 
> _*I'll see myself out* _



This would be awesome.


----------



## pixiejenna

caitlin1214 said:


> Here's a handy dandy guide to using suffixes after a first name.
> 
> http://schmidtgen.com/wordpress/2013/10/20/how-to-use-jr-sr-ii-iii-etc-with-cartoons/
> 
> Technically anyone in the family could use it, but as a courtesy, I would think Rob had dibs on it.



When his father was alive they did reference him as senior and Rob as junior. So if he has a son and gives him the same name and continues that tradition it would make him Robert Kardashian III as he'd be the 3rd in line to bare the name. Also children typically take thier fathers last name, therefore his kids are the only "Kardashian" heirs when it comes to the last name. Very rarely do children take the mothers last name. I can guarantee that Yeaz isn't going to let his kids take the Kardashian name over his own, and even down and out Lord Disick is letting that happen either. So it's not even a matter of his sisters giving him the courtesy of having dibs on the name. 


caitlin1214 said:


> Here's a handy dandy guide to using suffixes after a first name.
> 
> http://schmidtgen.com/wordpress/2013/10/20/how-to-use-jr-sr-ii-iii-etc-with-cartoons/
> 
> Technically anyone in the family could use it, but as a courtesy, I would think Rob had dibs on it.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

That butt tree is hilarious! What a way for Rob to make a comeback


----------



## Kim1980

https://www.facebook.com/BuzzFeed/posts/10154624841170329

LOL!


----------



## labelwhore04

Kim1980 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/BuzzFeed/posts/10154624841170329
> 
> LOL!



The fact that she is so quick and ready to change her name when they're not even married yet makes me side-eye her. I think at this point it's obvious she's using him for a) revenge and b) quick fame.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> The fact that she is so quick and ready to change her name when they're not even married yet makes me side-eye her. I think at this point it's obvious she's using him for a) revenge and b) quick fame.





nah - i see it as the world they live in.  i bet she has the .com registered too!   that is just smart business.  and we know everything is about business to them!   she is making her move before anyone else can.  i feel exactly like these twitter posts:


*God give me the patience and strategic mindset of Blac Chyna when it comes to achieving my goals.

I wish Blac Chyna had a LinkedIn so I could endorse her for longterm strategizing, dedication, revenge and lace frontals.*


make it do what it do Angela.

she knows exactly how to play the game and i am here for it all!!  she is going to teach those K's a thing or two!


----------



## qudz104

Kim1980 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/BuzzFeed/posts/10154624841170329
> 
> LOL!




I can understand taking the name Angela but hold your horses with taking the last name till you're married girl!


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> nah - i see it as the world they live in.  i bet she has the .com registered too!   that is just smart business.  and we know everything is about business to them!   she is making her move before anyone else can.  i feel exactly like these twitter posts:
> 
> 
> *God give me the patience and strategic mindset of Blac Chyna when it comes to achieving my goals.
> 
> I wish Blac Chyna had a LinkedIn so I could endorse her for longterm strategizing, dedication, revenge and lace frontals.*
> 
> 
> make it do what it do Angela.
> 
> she knows exactly how to play the game and i am here for it all!!  she is going to teach those K's a thing or two!



Love it. This girl is gonna beat PMK at her own game.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> nah - i see it as the world they live in.  i bet she has the .com registered too!   that is just smart business.  and we know everything is about business to them!   she is making her move before anyone else can.  i feel exactly like these twitter posts:
> 
> 
> *God give me the patience and strategic mindset of Blac Chyna when it comes to achieving my goals.
> 
> I wish Blac Chyna had a LinkedIn so I could endorse her for longterm strategizing, dedication, revenge and lace frontals.*
> 
> 
> make it do what it do Angela.
> 
> she knows exactly how to play the game and i am here for it all!!  she is going to teach those K's a thing or two!



Listen!  Angela sat down with her attorney in a situation room and mapped out the plan of action.  Taking no prisoners.

I think the conversation went something like this:  we gotta stay 10 steps ahead of that bish PMK.  You announce the pregnancy.  Then take yo name! Lt's get this check **fist bump**

Her attorney/manager is a young dude, he aint here for PMK and her BS!  I recommend she sign up to be a guest teacher a Harvard Business school, because this is some sort of hostile takeover - LOL


----------



## caitlin1214

pixiejenna said:


> When his father was alive they did reference him as senior and Rob as junior. So if he has a son and gives him the same name and continues that tradition it would make him Robert Kardashian III as he'd be the 3rd in line to bare the name. Also children typically take thier fathers last name, therefore his kids are the only "Kardashian" heirs when it comes to the last name. Very rarely do children take the mothers last name. I can guarantee that Yeaz isn't going to let his kids take the Kardashian name over his own, and even down and out Lord Disick is letting that happen either. So it's not even a matter of his sisters giving him the courtesy of having dibs on the name.


Good point. (Technically, Kourtney could have used Robert III, since she wasn't married to Scott, but being able to and actually doing it are two separate things.)


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Listen!  Angela sat down with her attorney in a situation room and mapped out the plan of action.  Taking no prisoners.
> 
> I think the conversation went something like this:  we gotta stay 10 steps ahead of that bish PMK.  You announce the pregnancy.  Then take yo name! Lt's get this check **fist bump**
> 
> Her attorney/manager is a young dude, he aint here for PMK and her BS!*  I recommend she sign up to be a guest teacher a Harvard Business school, because this is some sort of hostile takeover - LOL*






INDEED!!!!!  she is coming for them!   i had no idea about her attorney/manager but sounds like they are locked and loaded and have taken aim!!


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> The fact that she is so quick and ready to change her name when they're not even married yet makes me side-eye her. I think at this point it's obvious she's using him for a) revenge and b) quick fame.





qudz104 said:


> I can understand taking the name Angela but hold your horses with taking the last name till you're married girl!



Did she actually change her name or just secure the rights to the name Angela Renee Kardashian? I thought it was the latter. I'm here for her hustle though.


----------



## dangerouscurves

DC-Cutie said:


> Listen!  Angela sat down with her attorney in a situation room and mapped out the plan of action.  Taking no prisoners.
> 
> I think the conversation went something like this:  we gotta stay 10 steps ahead of that bish PMK.  You announce the pregnancy.  Then take yo name! Lt's get this check **fist bump**
> 
> Her attorney/manager is a young dude, he aint here for PMK and her BS!  I recommend she sign up to be a guest teacher a Harvard Business school, because this is some sort of hostile takeover - LOL




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Did she actually change her name or* just secure the rights to the name Angela Renee Kardashian?* I thought it was the latter. I'm here for her hustle though.





that is all she did.  she did not jump the gun and change it!  all she did was  file the application with the U.S. Patent and Trademark Office


----------



## qudz104

bag-princess said:


> that is all she did.  she did not jump the gun and change it!  all she did was  file the application with the U.S. Patent and Trademark Office




Oh ok! That's cool.


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> nah - i see it as the world they live in.  i bet she has the .com registered too!   that is just smart business.  and we know everything is about business to them!   she is making her move before anyone else can.  i feel exactly like these twitter posts:
> 
> 
> *God give me the patience and strategic mindset of Blac Chyna when it comes to achieving my goals.
> 
> I wish Blac Chyna had a LinkedIn so I could endorse her for longterm strategizing, dedication, revenge and lace frontals.*
> 
> 
> make it do what it do Angela.
> 
> she knows exactly how to play the game and i am here for it all!!  she is going to teach those K's a thing or two!





What a horrible thing she had to go through, being left by her son's father for a teenage girl. Good old fashioned revenge looks sweet. 

I hope it works out for her. Rob is the weakest link in the family. I think he is an addict along with being very lazy. If it weren't for Kris and maybe Khloe, the sisters would have no problem dropping him and the baby financially.


----------



## bisousx

P.S. I also wish for that Blac Chyna kind of patience!


----------



## tweegy

bisousx said:


> What a horrible thing she had to go through, being left by her son's father for a teenage girl. Good old fashioned revenge looks sweet.
> 
> I hope it works out for her. Rob is the weakest link in the family. I think he is an addict along with being very lazy. If it weren't for Kris and maybe Khloe, the sisters would have no problem dropping him and the baby financially.



Oh riiight - She was WITH Tyga when he started up with Kylie correct? I forgot about that. Well that makes all this 100% funnier.


----------



## bisousx

tweegy said:


> Oh riiight - She was WITH Tyga when he started up with Kylie correct? I forgot about that. Well that makes all this 100% funnier.



Right? She could've played the victim but instead, she got even. I think she may be my kinda woman


----------



## prettyprincess

http://blindgossip.com/?p=78292

Sorry if it was posted.


----------



## tweegy

bisousx said:


> Right? She could've played the victim but instead, she got even. I think she may be my kinda woman



Definitely, the woman is a evil genius of epic proportions!


----------



## pukasonqo

prettyprincess said:


> http://blindgossip.com/?p=78292
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it was posted.




i'll wait but sounds like somebody is drinking his own kool-aid (well endowed...)
it'll be utterly stupid of BC and the well endowed wonder not to use protection, apart from pregnancy there are STDs, AIDS...
obviously being a tripod doesn't mean being smart


----------



## tweegy

prettyprincess said:


> http://blindgossip.com/?p=78292
> 
> Sorry if it was posted.



Well look ting


----------



## labelwhore04

tweegy said:


> Oh riiight - She was WITH Tyga when he started up with Kylie correct? I forgot about that. Well that makes all this 100% funnier.



Were they really? I always thought they were broken up when he got with Kylie. Wow that makes it so much worse.


----------



## mkr

I think Chyna chooses her baby daddy's carefully.  Some dude from Trinidad isn't gonna keep her on the front page.


----------



## BPC

mkr said:


> I think Chyna chooses her baby daddy's carefully.  Some dude from Trinidad isn't gonna keep her on the front page.



When you say carefully, what do you mean? 

Cause Tyga and Rob are no catches. One's a pedophile, and the other.. what does he do again? Oh right, nothing..lol


----------



## knasarae

> We should note that the Trinidadian man has a dark-skinned complexion. We&#8217;ll know soon enough whether he&#8217;s telling the truth or not&#8230;



So clearly whoever wrote the article didn't pay attention in science class when we learned about genetics and all the millions of combinations dominant and recessive genes can play.  Him having a "dark-skinned complexion" doesn't guarantee anything.


----------



## redney

BPC said:


> When you say carefully, what do you mean?
> 
> Cause Tyga and Rob are no catches. One's a pedophile, and the other.. what does he do again? Oh right, nothing..lol



Rob has PMK to bring in the dough!


----------



## BPC

redney said:


> Rob has PMK to bring in the dough!



Oh that's right- his mom supports him. What a winner


----------



## mkr

BPC said:


> When you say carefully, what do you mean?
> 
> Cause Tyga and Rob are no catches. One's a pedophile, and the other.. what does he do again? Oh right, nothing..lol


I think Chyna gets pregnant to these guys for the fame and money.  They aren't much but it's the best she can do.  Let's face it, Brad Pitt's not going to call.


----------



## tweegy

BPC said:


> When you say carefully, what do you mean?
> 
> Cause Tyga and Rob are no catches. One's a pedophile, and the other.. what does he do again? Oh right, nothing..lol



Umm, like helloooo - Sox is the king of the Sock empire! Also he like does....other stuff or something can't recall....


----------



## caitlin1214

pukasonqo said:


> i'll wait but sounds like somebody is drinking his own kool-aid (well endowed...)
> it'll be utterly stupid of BC and the well endowed wonder not to use protection, apart from pregnancy there are STDs, AIDS...
> obviously being a tripod doesn't mean being smart



Haha! All that blood can't go to two places at once.

(Something about only being able to think with one brain....)

Okay, I'm done now.


----------



## pukasonqo

caitlin1214 said:


> Haha! All that blood can't go to two places at once.
> 
> (Something about only being able to think with one brain....)
> 
> Okay, I'm done now.




ha,ha! yup, two heads are not necessary better than one


----------



## Sasha2012

Blac Chyna may be pregnant, but she and fiance Rob Kardashian are still keen to party at strip clubs.

Celebrating her 28th birthday, the expectant mum displayed a hint of her baby bump in a white jumpsuit as she spent a late night at G5ive Strip Club in Miami, Florida. 

Chyna - who already has a three-year-old son with ex Tyga - displayed her affection for her future husband, after revealing that she's been getting some pregnancy advice from within his family.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...head-birthday-celebrations.html#ixzz48SliluOZ


----------



## Jayne1

They're like cartoon characters. So odd looking.


----------



## BPC

They don't look like a couple to me in these pics. More like friends, and not even close friends.


----------



## Sasha2012

They revealed they are expecting their first child last week and Blac Chyna made her first red carpet appearance with boyfriend Rob Kardashian since announcing the news on Tuesday night.

The couple attended the launch of her new Chymoji app at the Hard Rock Cafe in LA, which follows Kim Kardashian's very similar Kimoji launch, with Blac Chyna, 27, gently patting her growing baby bump. 

Doting boyfriend Rob, 29, kept close by her side as they walked down the red carpet together, with Blac covering her curves in an extreme plunging black dress which had glittery embellishments. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...unching-app-Rob-Kardashian.html#ixzz48SuzDi7L


----------



## DiorT

This all looks so fake to me.  Like someone said, they don't even look like good friends.  Looks phony and staged.  They don't look remotely into each other.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Blac Chyna's Bestie Amber Rose Was the First Person After Rob Kardashian to Hear Pregnancy News: 'I Wanted to Shout It to the World,' Says Rose*

Blac Chyna's recent reveal of her baby news had best friend Amber Rose breathing a sigh of relief. 

"I was the first person to know, obviously besides Rob [Kardashian]," Rose tells PEOPLE exclusively of her best friend spilling the beans earlier this year. "I wanted to shout it out to the world like this is my baby, but I couldn't." 

In the moment, "I was screaming and like 'Oh my God we're having a baby!' " she says. "Chyna's my family so if she's having a baby, I'm having a baby." 

It's much-needed support for the young mom, 28, who sources say is still largely on the outs with her future in-laws. 

"The family still feels that Rob's relationship with Blac Chyna is rushed," a source told PEOPLE this week. Despite Rose holding her tongue, a rep for Chyna told PEOPLE that the couple's baby news was allegedly leaked prematurely by a member of Kardashian's family, seemingly to promote their show. 

Still, says Rose, 32, the mom and pregnant bride-to-be couldn't be happier. 

"She's ecstatic. She's pregnant and she's with a man that they're both deeply in love with each other," Rose says. "To be happy and in love and having a baby and getting married. It's a great situation to be in." 

Rose, who's gearing up for her new VH1 talk show and just announced the return of her SlutWalk, says she's happy to put shopping for her bridesmaid dress on hold for the baby. 

"We've got some time for sure," she says of the couple's pending nuptials. 

And though Chyna &#8211; who's been busy with the launch of her CHYmoji app &#8211; was by her side at last year's SlutWalk, Rose says, her pal's got a great excuse to sit this one out. 

"She's going to probably be around 9 months then," says Rose of the event in Los Angeles on Oct. 1, suggesting Chyna is currently around four months pregnant. "It depends on how she feels. I know she supports me no matter what, but it's going to be hot! I would hate for her to be out there at 9 months!"

http://www.people.com/people/package/article/0,,20981907_21005709,00.html


----------



## Lounorada

That 'Chymoji' with Robs hands covering her boobs and his head popping out from behind... I can't...


----------



## Sasha2012

Lounorada said:


> That 'Chymoji' with Robs hands covering her boobs and his head popping out from behind... I can't...



Her emojis are terrible  but she knows there is some fools out there who wull buy it... Just like the PR relationship. This poor baby born into this mess.

According to Amber, Chyna is due around October. That means she's about 4 months along. Chyna and Rob became public about their 'relationship' in January so they were only dating a month or 2 max before she became pregnant. Then don't forget about her drug arrest in Jan/Feb... meaning she was pregnant when she got arrested.


----------



## mkr

Wow that's the most clothing I've ever seen on her.  She looks a little bit decent.

I thought Rob had lost a lot of weight.  Did he use to look like Fat Albert?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Rob looks like a middle aged man who wears diapers


----------



## qudz104

His face doesn't show it but I think he's lost weight in his body.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Jayne1 said:


> They're like cartoon characters. So odd looking.



agree


----------



## ChanelMommy

Glitterandstuds said:


> Rob looks like a middle aged man who wears diapers



LMAO whut


----------



## pukasonqo

qudz104 said:


> His face doesn't show it but I think he's lost weight in his body.




the haircut does not help


----------



## Jayne1

pukasonqo said:


> the haircut does not help



Or those dumb hats perched so high on his head.


----------



## dangerouscurves

He used to look hot.


----------



## Jayne1

We live in a crazy world if these two are getting attention for being anything other than oddballs. 

From getty:


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> We live in a crazy world if these two are getting attention for being anything other than oddballs.
> 
> From getty:





you could say that about the entire family!


----------



## mkr

He doesn't even look like Rob anymore.


----------



## Jayne1

He's always got his hairline covered maybe getting some plugs?


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> He's always got his hairline covered maybe getting some plugs?



What?!  He's got a crispy shape-up in one of those pics, why would he needs plugs?


----------



## mkr

This is sad but she looks better pregnant than Kim.  At least so far.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

He looks like a cabbage patch doll


----------



## tweegy

Glitterandstuds said:


> He looks like a cabbage patch doll



That's It!!!! 

I was trying to figure it out...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Y'all need to stop talking about Rob!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Yall are killing me here. Diapers and he looks like a cabbage patch doll


----------



## pixiejenna

The way Rob is looking at that cake lmao! The real question is whose going gain more baby weight? He was looking like he lost a lot of weight but looks like it's creeping back.

I can only imagine what "pregnancy tips" his family can be giving Chyna. Did Kimbo refer her to her PS? Seriously it's not she's a first time mom.

I don't get why they are worried about how fast this relationship is moving. It's not like the girls have faired any better. Kourtney has 3 kiddos with a alcoholic who cheats on her. Kimbo is on marriage #3, her last one only lasted 72 days and her current hubby is in the closet and doesn't even live with her. And Khlogore married a cheating junkie only after being together a few months. His own mom got around quite a bit and knowingly married a transsexual. So why would anyone take relationship advice from any of these wackadoodles? I don't get where they get off judging him. . .

Also I think Chyna is dressing better now that she's pregnant. At least press wise she's a lot more covered up and in clothing that's the correct size. Keep it up girl!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jayne1

All the plastic surgery is making everyone look alike.  Who does Kim look like?  This is from last week's TV show.


----------



## Crystalina

Jayne1 said:


> All the plastic surgery is making everyone look alike.  Who does Kim look like?  This is from last week's TV show.




Donatella Versace!


----------



## Jayne1

^ No. I wasn't think that when I saw K made up like Blac Chyna.


----------



## berrydiva

Honestly, they look like every chick on IG. There's no telling any of them apart.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> ^ No. I wasn't think that when I saw K made up like Blac Chyna.




Yikes!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Some women look so stylish and pretty while pregnant and others, it's not their fault; it's how they carry.  

Wardrobe is very important though.


----------



## AEGIS

Their child should be cute. North is cute and Chyna is better looking than Kanye


----------



## Jayne1

AEGIS said:


> Their child should be cute. North is cute and Chyna is better looking than Kanye



One must go back to pre-surgery and I agree, pre-surgery, Kanye wasn't as good looking as he is now.  BC had a cute appeal, pre-surgery.


----------



## pukasonqo

shorts, socks and slides (plus the stupid hat on his head), has rob lost all hope???


----------



## uhpharm01

Jayne1 said:


> Some women look so stylish and pretty while pregnant and others, it's not their fault; it's how they carry.
> 
> Wardrobe is very important though.



That expression on her face. It doesn't look too happy.


----------



## lulilu

I think that since Kanye's been in the family, they intentionally don't smile for photos.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Jayne1 said:


> One must go back to pre-surgery and I agree, pre-surgery, Kanye wasn't as good looking as he is now.  BC had a cute appeal, pre-surgery.


Kanye had ps too?

Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jayne1

NicolesCloset said:


> Kanye had ps too?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app



I think he was in an accident and his surgeons said, why not improve on a few things, while we're here.  

I find him quite attractive now, if I can overlook the narcissism. His doctors were great.


----------



## Wildflower22

He kinda looks like 50 Cent before. His smile is much improved now. 

Edit: clarification


----------



## NicolesCloset

Jayne1 said:


> I think he was in an accident and his surgeons said, why not improve on a few things, while we're here.
> 
> I find him quite attractive now, if I can overlook the narcissism. His doctors were great.


Wow, they did a great job. He looks much better. And I agree, he's attractive no.

Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

Well he's still not hot but he looks better now than before.


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> Well he's still not hot but he looks better now than before.



I agree


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> I think he was in an accident and his surgeons said, why not improve on a few things, while we're here.
> 
> I find him quite attractive now, if I can overlook the narcissism. His doctors were great.





NicolesCloset said:


> Wow, they did a great job. He looks much better. And I agree, he's attractive no.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app




Kanye's face was entirely shattered. It wasn't a matter of "why not improve a few things while we're here"  lol


----------



## sparkleswirl

Hence Kanye's song "Through the Wire" on his debut album The College Dropout.  He sang the song while he was in the hospital, with his mouth wired shut from a very tragic car accident.


----------



## Jayne1

Nevertheless, he came out looking better than before. Funny how that worked out.


----------



## mkr

I'm glad he gained some weight too. He was pretty scrawny.  I can see him skinny like that walking up to the podium and saying, "I'm a let you finish but"  and Taylor knocking him out!


----------



## AECornell

https://www.buzzfeed.com/sylviaobell/karma-kardashian?bffbuk&utm_term=.lvdYePdMVD#.gooG6D8owA

This article is too long to paste, but I thought it was an interesting recap of everything leading up to today with Rob/Blac Chyna/the rest of the Klan


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Nevertheless, he came out looking better than before. Funny how that worked out.



He looks about the same just gained a few pounds. This is a stretch to say he looks so different.


----------



## dangerouscurves

AECornell said:


> https://www.buzzfeed.com/sylviaobell/karma-kardashian?bffbuk&utm_term=.lvdYePdMVD#.gooG6D8owA
> 
> This article is too long to paste, but I thought it was an interesting recap of everything leading up to today with Rob/Blac Chyna/the rest of the Klan




She should be worried that her sister dated a older guy when she was still underage instead of worrying about Rob impregnated BC. But hey, she had no brain cells anymore.


----------



## BPC

The article is biased towards Chyna. Trying to make her look like she's better than the Kardashians and claiming she won. Won at what exactly? And what did she win?

She got knocked up by a the biggest loser in that family. 
That's no win, more like a huge loss.


----------



## mkr

Yes but she'll get paid for 18 years.


----------



## bag-princess

BPC said:


> The article is biased towards Chyna. Trying to make her look like she's better than the Kardashians and claiming she won. Won at what exactly? And what did she win?
> 
> *She got knocked up by a the biggest loser in that family. *
> That's no win, more like a huge loss.





she couldn't get knocked up by any of the other losers so.......yea.


----------



## BPC

bag-princess said:


> she couldn't get knocked up by any of the other losers so.......yea.



Well, though not technically a Kartrashian, there's always Scott..


----------



## BPC

mkr said:


> Yes but she'll get paid for 18 years.



What do you mean? She got pregnant just to get support for 18 years? Is this the new norm?


----------



## mkr

BPC said:


> What do you mean? She got pregnant just to get support for 18 years? Is this the new norm?


With people like her I think it might be.

BPC I love your sig pic.  It reminds me of my old Italian Nana.  She'd put her wig on for church like a hat.      It was pretty funny but no one ever said a word.


----------



## BPC

mkr said:


> With people like her I think it might be.
> 
> BPC I love your sig pic.  It reminds me of my old Italian Nana.  She'd put her wig on for church like a hat.      It was pretty funny but no one ever said a word.


----------



## Sasha2012

Blac Chyna was harassed on Tuesday for having a fuller figure now that she is pregnant with Rob Kardashian's baby.

In the now deleted post, the 28-year-old Calabasas resident wrote: 'To all you people out here with negative comments and insecure words (obviously because you have nothing else to do but criticize the next) I AM HAVING A BABY!'

The former stripper showed her haters that her body was just fine the next day as she wore slimming black when she went with her Keeping Up With The Kardashians fiance to the airport in Miami.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-trolled-pregnant-body.html#ixzz493ORRRox


----------



## Jayne1

Oh dear, he's too lazy to wear proper shoes.

I know we've discussed this trend, but I will always cringe when I see someone outside of prison, or the locker room, wearing these.

And someone has to explain that stupid hat he wears, so high on his head.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Blac Chyna was harassed on Tuesday for having a fuller figure now that she is pregnant with Rob Kardashian's baby.
> 
> 
> 
> In the now deleted post, the 28-year-old Calabasas resident wrote: 'To all you people out here with negative comments and insecure words (obviously because you have nothing else to do but criticize the next) I AM HAVING A BABY!'
> 
> 
> 
> The former stripper showed her haters that her body was just fine the next day as she wore slimming black when she went with her Keeping Up With The Kardashians fiance to the airport in Miami.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-trolled-pregnant-body.html#ixzz493ORRRox




Lol-ing @ respeck!


----------



## terebina786

LOL I like her more after that blast ... too bad she deleted it.


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Blac Chyna was harassed on Tuesday for having a fuller figure now that she is pregnant with Rob Kardashian's baby.
> 
> In the now deleted post, the 28-year-old Calabasas resident wrote: 'To all you people out here with negative comments and insecure words (obviously because you have nothing else to do but criticize the next) I AM HAVING A BABY!'
> 
> The former stripper showed her haters that her body was just fine the next day as she wore slimming black when she went with her Keeping Up With The Kardashians fiance to the airport in Miami.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-trolled-pregnant-body.html#ixzz493ORRRox



 RespecK Honey!!! 

Gotta love DM and their shade lol "former stripper"



Jayne1 said:


> Oh dear, he's too lazy to wear proper shoes.
> 
> I know we've discussed this trend, but I will always cringe when I see someone outside of prison, or the locker room, wearing these.
> 
> And someone has to explain that stupid hat he wears, so high on his head.



No he isn't. Sox is the king of the socks empire. You don't reach that status by wearing NO socks with sandals...


----------



## Sasha2012

She's set to give birth to the only child from the Kardashian clan who will bear their famous surname.

But Blac Chyna isn't quite ready to put her feet up and wait for the new arrival in Calabasas just yet, as the model stepped out for a night on the town in New York, on Wednesday evening.

Heading out to the Sin City cabaret with her fiance Rob Kardashian, the 28-year-old mother-to-be subtly shifted focus from her blossoming bump thanks to her plunging black jumpsuit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-black-jumpsuit-night-NYC.html#ixzz498PemxO8


----------



## mkr

I'm pretty sure people were talking about her weight before she got pregnant. I'm not calling her fat but she certainly isn't skinny.


----------



## Jikena

I love her outfit. Not a fan of the shoes, especially since they make this weird shape when she's walking. I think Kim has the same ones.


----------



## guccimamma

Jayne1 said:


> Oh dear, he's too lazy to wear proper shoes.
> 
> I know we've discussed this trend, but I will always cringe when I see someone outside of prison, or the locker room, wearing these.
> 
> *And someone has to explain that stupid hat he wears, so high on his head*.



i always figured men did it to seem taller, looks so stupid.


----------



## White Orchid

She is the epitome of trailer trash.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> She is the epitome of trailer trash.



That can't be right. Lol.


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> i always figured men did it to seem taller, looks so stupid.



Adebisi from Oz &TI made the tilt popular. Jay-Z helped with making the fitted not completely on popular. But it was most born out of practical reasons, it doesn't leave a line across your forehead and cops can see your face. There are other practical reasons it became a style to the masses.


----------



## mkr

Pregnant and hanging out at strip clubs.  Classy.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Adebisi from Oz &TI made the tilt popular. Jay-Z helped with making the fitted not completely on popular. But it was most born out of practical reasons, it doesn't leave a line across your forehead and cops can see your face. There are other practical reasons it became a style to the masses.



i learn something new every day.  thought it was a short man thing.


----------



## poopsie

guccimamma said:


> i learn something new every day. _ thought it was a short man thing_.





Who is to say that_ isn't_ why Rob does it. But then again only he can say for sure


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> i learn something new every day.  thought it was a short man thing.


There's lots of tall dudes who do it....my nephew claims it "messes with his fresh" (as in his hair cut lol)..but it's mostly just style now. How tall is Rob? Is he that short? I thought he had decent height on him, no?


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Adebisi from Oz &TI made the tilt popular. Jay-Z helped with making the fitted not completely on popular. But it was most born out of practical reasons, it doesn't leave a line across your forehead and cops can see your face. There are other practical reasons it became a style to the masses.



I used to love me some Adebisi on Oz!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> I used to love me some Adebisi on Oz!!!



Me too! One of my fav characters on that show.


----------



## caitlin1214

Ladybug09 said:


> I used to love me some Adebisi on Oz!!!


 I loved Oz. My family had HBO On Demand, and I used to say that it was a good thing they only released a few episodes at a time, because there's only so much prison violence I could take at one time.


----------



## New-New

NicolesCloset said:


> Kanye had ps too?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app



The work Ye had done was a result of his car accident I believe


----------



## Jayne1

poopsie said:


> Who is to say that_ isn't_ why Rob does it. But then again only he can say for sure



It's not cute and it's not sexy. 

Show me Lenny K placing his hat high on his head, like it's 2 sizes too small and I'll reconsider. But he's too cool and sexy for that, isn't he?


----------



## Sasha2012

Blac Chyna and Rob Kardashian enjoyed a low-key date night on Monday.

The pregnant model,28, and her reality star fiance, 29, headed to the Arclight Cinema in Sherman Oaks, after she shared an ultrasound photo of their unborn child on Instagram and raved that 'fairytales do come true.'

The couple looked relaxed as they waited for the valet after their night out.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-enjoy-low-key-trip-movies.html#ixzz49cyQQalx


----------



## Ladybug09

Just ewwww. And he has gained all the weight he lost.


----------



## White Orchid

How sweet.  They're wearing matching slippers


----------



## Oryx816

In the 40s and 50s, the paparazzi photographed people who looked like this....







Now they are sent out to get pics of people who look like this....




The standards for fame and "celebrity" have gotten pretty low.....


----------



## ChanelMommy

Oryx816 said:


> In the 40s and 50s, the paparazzi photographed people who looked like this....
> 
> View attachment 3364704
> View attachment 3364706
> View attachment 3364707
> 
> 
> Now they are sent out to get pics of people who look like this....
> 
> View attachment 3364709
> 
> 
> The standards for fame and "celebrity" have gotten pretty low.....


----------



## ChanelMommy

As long as they are legit happy tho..which they seem to be


----------



## Sasha2012

Rob Kardashian's fiancee Blac Chyna has shared the couple's baby scan on social media.

The mother-of-one, 28, proudly showed off the hospital scan of her second child on Monday, which comes two and a half weeks after her pregnancy was first revealed.

The former stripper, who has a son King Cairo, three, with ex-fiance Tyga, is expecting her first baby with Rob later this year.

As she shared her scan on Instagram, Blac, real name Angela White, wrote a lengthy post about her pregnancy and how happy she was since Rob came into her life.

She wrote: 'For a long time I felt like King was going to be an only child. That he was my greatest blessing and we were gonna live happily ever after together just the 2 of us, I was no longer looking for love because I thought I had all that I needed. We needed. 'But look at God! Here I am engaged to be married to one of the greatest men I know who loves King and I unconditionally AND having another bundle of joy! I just want to say never give up and ALWAYS have faith because fairytales DO come True #LookAtOurLittleNugget #KingsGoingToBeABigBrother.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ance-Rob-reveals-baby-scan.html#ixzz49d6o00nd


----------



## BPC

They're trolling us. These two can not possibly be together. 
She's never even looking at him- zero chemistry in all of their pics.


----------



## berrydiva

Why do these people keep brining children into their mess?


----------



## White Orchid

I get you want to be comfy at the flicks but Rob wears what I would when doing housework.


----------



## Vienna

Would she love him just the same minus all the money?!


----------



## berrydiva

Vienna said:


> Would she love him just the same minus all the money?!



She probably has more money than him given she actually has a few businesses and hustles. What does he do? I'm sure he still get royalties from the re-aired episodes of old shows but he doesn't make appearances nor do much of anything it seems.


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> She probably has more money than him given she actually has a few businesses and hustles. What does he do? I'm sure he still get royalties from the re-aired episodes of old shows but he doesn't make appearances nor do much of anything it seems.




He is a "kept" man.  Kept by his mother and sisters.  
#nopride


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> In the 40s and 50s, the paparazzi photographed people who looked like this....
> 
> View attachment 3364704
> View attachment 3364706
> View attachment 3364707
> View attachment 3364714
> 
> 
> Now they are sent out to get pics of people who look like this....
> 
> View attachment 3364709
> 
> 
> The standards for fame and "celebrity" have gotten pretty low.....



Don't forget the paps love affair with Jackie.


----------



## Oryx816

Jayne1 said:


> Don't forget the paps love affair with Jackie.




Ah yes!  Jackie O--casual, comfortable, classy style.  Now people look like they roll out of bed and like they have no desire to cultivate personal hygiene.


----------



## bag-princess

ChanelMommy said:


> As long as they are legit happy tho..which they seem to be





exactly!  who cares how much weight he gained back.


----------



## lucifers

these two gross the living daylights out of me. yuck yuck yuck


----------



## DiorT

lucifers said:


> these two gross the living daylights out of me. yuck yuck yuck



Me too..I find her rather unfortunate looking....yuck.


----------



## stylemepretty

I always feel like I need a long hot soapy shower after I see photos of these two


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Rob Kardashian's fiancee Blac Chyna has shared the couple's baby scan on social media.
> 
> 
> 
> The mother-of-one, 28, proudly showed off the hospital scan of her second child on Monday, which comes two and a half weeks after her pregnancy was first revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> The former stripper, who has a son King Cairo, three, with ex-fiance Tyga, is expecting her first baby with Rob later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> As she shared her scan on Instagram, Blac, real name Angela White, wrote a lengthy post about her pregnancy and how happy she was since Rob came into her life.
> 
> 
> 
> She wrote: 'For a long time I felt like King was going to be an only child. That he was my greatest blessing and we were gonna live happily ever after together just the 2 of us, I was no longer looking for love because I thought I had all that I needed. We needed. 'But look at God! Here I am engaged to be married to one of the greatest men I know who loves King and I unconditionally AND having another bundle of joy! I just want to say never give up and ALWAYS have faith because fairytales DO come True #LookAtOurLittleNugget #KingsGoingToBeABigBrother.'
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ance-Rob-reveals-baby-scan.html#ixzz49d6o00nd




&#129300; cannot deduce whether the baby looks half trini...


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> &#129300; cannot deduce whether the baby looks half trini...




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## BPC

tweegy said:


> &#129300; cannot deduce whether the baby looks half trini...



 ...evil...


----------



## Sasha2012

Fans may be seeing even more of pregnant mother to be Blac Chyna.

She was seen stopping by the Keeping Up With The Kardashians studio in Van Nuys, California on Tuesday along with Rob Kardashian and her son King Cairo, hinting that she'll soon be appearing on the show.

The 28-year-old was dressed down in an all black ensemble as she held her son's hand - but was perhaps heading in to have her hair and makeup done.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-King-Cairo-Rob-Kardashian.html#ixzz49iJXnMMZ


----------



## redney

Aww, if Tyga and Kylie hadn't broken up, King Cairo could've have been with his mom and his dad on the show!


----------



## amoxie92

Train wreck.....


----------



## amoxie92

> these two gross the living daylights out of me. Yuck yuck yuck



+1


----------



## mkr

Is that a wedgie?


----------



## pukasonqo

couldn't she at least wear black undies????
BC leggings are not pants!!!


----------



## shiny_things

LEGGINGS ARE NOT PANTS.




She says in the style of 'Joey doesn't share food!'.


----------



## saira1214

Slobs


----------



## caitlin1214

shiny_things said:


> LEGGINGS ARE NOT PANTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She says in the style of 'Joey doesn't share food!'.



Haha! Or Blair Waldorf!


----------



## pukasonqo

i think she fits well with the kartrashians, kimbo and BC can have the battle of the a#%^s and koko can keep inflating hers while screeching: look at me, please look at MEEE!!!!


----------



## Lola69

The leggings seriously?!? Wtf


----------



## Jikena

Agree, legging are not pants. Though, some might disagree - THOSE leggings should definitely not be pants lol. You can see her undies... Or is it because her a$$ is so wide that it's widening the fabric and as a result getting transparent... ?


----------



## shiny_things

Jikena said:


> Agree, legging are not pants. Though, some might disagree - THOSE leggings should definitely not be pants lol. You can see her undies... Or is it because her a$$ is so wide that it's widening the fabric and as a result getting transparent... ?



Pretty much that. If you've got a small ***, you can get away with it, but you just can't with that thing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

i like Rob, but it's time for him to get the socks and Gucci slide in shoes GO!!


----------



## guccimamma

shiny_things said:


> Pretty much that. If you've got a small ***, you can get away with it, but you just can't with that thing.



maybe kim will lend her some of her ankle length pregnancy coats


----------



## qudz104

Those look like stockings lol not even leggings. She should've went with a longer top at least but that hardly fits with the K dress code.


----------



## Jayne1

Kim's butt is looking small compared to the other butt on a soon to be Kardashin.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rob Kardashian and his pregnant fiancée Blac Chyna co-hosted the Sky Beach Club's poolside bash inside the Tropicana Las Vegas on Saturday.

It's hard to believe the betrothed parents-to-be - nicknamed 'BlacRob' - have only been dating for four months.

The 29-year-old reality star dressed his shrinking 6ft1in shape in a black Ralph Lauren polo, shorts, plimsolls, and his favourite New York Yankees cap.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ded-multiple-bottles-booze.html#ixzz4A0yuKrKF


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> Agree, legging are not pants. Though, some might disagree - THOSE leggings should definitely not be pants lol. You can see her undies... Or is it because her a$$ is so wide that it's widening the fabric and as a result getting transparent... ?



Some leggings are just cheaply made and sheer. I've seen people with completely flat behinds showing all their goods in leggings that were way too sheer.


----------



## caitlin1214

Lulu Lemon yoga pants weren't cheap and there was a whole recall because they were sheer.


----------



## bag-princess

*Rob Kardashian and Blac Chyna snag their own E! show*





t was only a matter of time. 
E! will produce six episodes of _Rob & Chyna_, a new  docuseries that will focus on the action-packed and very public lives  of Rob Kardashian and his pregnant fiancée Blac Chyna.


 The one-hour series is from Ryan Seacrest Productions and Bunim/Murray, the same team thats behind _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ and _I Am Cait._
 The new iteration will premiere on E! later this year, followed by a  special that will focus on the birth of the newest Kardashian.
 E! promises the couple will openly share their new life while  setting up their new home and preparing for their first child together,  according to a network statement.


Very few love stories have created as much pop culture buzz as Rob  and Chynas, and we are thrilled to see Rob in such a happy place, said  E! exec Jeff Olde in a statement. We are excited to share the next  chapter in their relationship.
 Kardashian and Blac Chyna will also co-executive produce the docuseries.






http://www.ew.com/article/2016/06/01/rob-kardashian-blac-chyna-E-show


----------



## tweegy

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 'action packed' 

I die!

Season one: understanding sox jr's trini heritage 

[emoji41]#shade


----------



## Lounorada

Has he gained back the weight he seemed to have lost? His head looks so swollen.


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Has he gained back the weight he seemed to have lost? His head looks so swollen.




I agree. I said I thought he looked off.. He looks over bloated..


----------



## Glitterandstuds

He lost it in his midsection but it's all in his face now


----------



## shiny_things

Close the internet. It's over.

Rob & Chyna can get a show, but I can't get a payrise?


----------



## mkr

Very few love stories have created as much pop culture buzz as Rob and Chynas" - Um that was just juicy gossip.  Tyga's gone now so they're not interesting to me at all.  Rob is boring to begin with.  But I think he likes the way he is living now.  He can be a big old slob and no one cares.  He was probably sick of being a Kardashian.

So they bypassed Kris?  She won't get 10%?


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Very few love stories have created as much pop culture buzz as Rob and Chynas" - Um that was just juicy gossip.  Tyga's gone now so they're not interesting to me at all.  Rob is boring to begin with.  But I think he likes the way he is living now.  He can be a big old slob and no one cares.  He was probably sick of being a Kardashian.
> 
> 
> 
> So they bypassed Kris?  She won't get 10%?




What they gonna follow kris for? Her passing her bag for Corey to hold and her having her 4th 2nd glass of wine.. Cut to endless traffic scenes of LA and party music

You know it'll probably be about them fighting the k's her baby his weight loss and gaining the socks kingdom


----------



## Sasha2012

bag-princess said:


> *Rob Kardashian and Blac Chyna snag their own E! show*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t was only a matter of time.
> E! will produce six episodes of _Rob & Chyna_, a new  docuseries that will focus on the action-packed and very public lives  of Rob Kardashian and his pregnant fiancée Blac Chyna.
> 
> 
> The one-hour series is from Ryan Seacrest Productions and Bunim/Murray, the same team thats behind _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ and _I Am Cait._
> The new iteration will premiere on E! later this year, followed by a  special that will focus on the birth of the newest Kardashian.
> E! promises the couple will openly share their new life while  setting up their new home and preparing for their first child together,  according to a network statement.
> 
> 
> Very few love stories have created as much pop culture buzz as Rob  and Chynas, and we are thrilled to see Rob in such a happy place, said  E! exec Jeff Olde in a statement. We are excited to share the next  chapter in their relationship.
> Kardashian and Blac Chyna will also co-executive produce the docuseries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2016/06/01/rob-kardashian-blac-chyna-E-show



I didn't see that coming!  I thought Chyna's plan was to destroy the Kardashian empire,  break Rob free and distance themselves


----------



## chowlover2

" docuseries "? Unlike the scripted reality known as KUWTK's?


----------



## White Orchid

"Very few love stories"...  They're like the Bogie and Bacall of modern times!


----------



## Jikena

Wellll... I used to like Rob on the show, he was always funny and actually a normal person... I'll watch that new show.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A birthing special and a reality show, huh? Nothing gets in the way of Kris and $$$


----------



## guccimamma

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> A birthing special and a reality show, huh? Nothing gets in the way of Kris and $$$



as long as he's not sitting around smoking weed, she can make a show of it.


----------



## tweegy

guccimamma said:


> as long as he's not sitting around smoking weed, she can make a show of it.




[emoji853] what's wrong with a show like that?...


----------



## bisousx

tweegy said:


> [emoji853] what's wrong with a show like that?...



Lmao stahhhp


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> [emoji853] what's wrong with a show like that?...




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pukasonqo

sometimes i wonder if the KKs have a little pump thingy hidden somewhere as they all seem to inflate and deflate at will


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> "Very few love stories"...  They're like the Bogie and Bacall of modern times!


I was thinking more like Al and Peg Bundy from Married with Children.


----------



## Lounorada

Tumblr


----------



## mkr

um no


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Tumblr



Khloe's 'Oh my' face LMAO!!!


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Tumblr





I always love the Krying Kim!  That was several faces ago, but she looked far better then.


----------



## mkr

Oh look there's Kim's 26" waist.


----------



## Chagall

Lounorada said:


> Tumblr




That is so funny.


----------



## Ladybug09

Lol



lounorada said:


> tumblr


----------



## tweegy

Sox wearing heels now?!?![emoji23]


----------



## V0N1B2

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3374291
> 
> 
> Sox wearing heels now?!?![emoji23]


Lawd! He's shilling $34.00 faux suede heels now? 
Yeezy ain't gonna put up with this from his soon-to-be sister in law.


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> Lawd! He's shilling $34.00 faux suede heels now?
> 
> Yeezy ain't gonna put up with this from his soon-to-be sister in law.




I'm confused. What does Chyna have to do with Rob promoting Fashion Nova?


----------



## V0N1B2

I didn't think the shoes looked like something that Rob would wear.  
Considering Chyna wears and advertises the brand and, well Rob is her fiance, no?


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> I didn't think the shoes looked like something that Rob would wear.
> Considering Chyna wears and advertises the brand and, well Rob is her fiance, no?



I just assumed they're paying him to advertise as well.  Doubt he's doing it without making money for it like most folks hawking ish on IG.


----------



## ManilaMama

Yup definitely looks like a sponsored post. 

It's actually quite brilliant. If I owned a big company I would pay (or at least give out) my products to celebrities too. They're quite influential! I, myself, have bought several items after seeing it modelled by stars in Hollywood. 

But Rob? Lol. I don't know who would think he's an influencer for shoe purchases! Ha! Either way the brand got their name out there (for a few minutes) so maybe that's better than no marketing for them. -shrugs-


----------



## mkr

Has Rob ever been diagnosed with depression?


----------



## tweegy

It is a sponsored post, but it's funny that it's soo obvious.. But that mortgage ain't gonna pay itself 

Do your thing sox! [emoji389][emoji383][emoji383]


----------



## br00kelynx

That store Fashion Nova has the best social media out there. I've been to the Burbank store and it's seriously a hole in the wall store which cheap clothes that they probably buy in bulk at the Fashion District downtown.


----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


> Has Rob ever been diagnosed with depression?



he was depressed because he couldn't pump up his a$$ like his sisters and make money by doing nothing....

now he has a baby on the way and a reality show, so he's probably feeling good again. money for nothing.


----------



## Oryx816

guccimamma said:


> he was depressed because he couldn't pump up his a$$ like his sisters and make money by doing nothing....
> 
> 
> 
> now he has a baby on the way and a reality show, so he's probably feeling good again. money for nothing.




Pumped up his gut pretty well though.....and still making money for nothing.


----------



## tweegy

Is it just me or is this wedding rather unreported. All other kardashian weddings was all anyone would talk of. I mean the glitter ponies were booked MONTHS prior and hastily fabricated fragrances should be hitting the shelves by now.. What gives..


----------



## redney

tweegy said:


> Is it just me or is this wedding rather unreported. All other kardashian weddings was all anyone would talk of. I mean the glitter ponies were booked MONTHS prior and hastily fabricated fragrances should be hurt the shelves by now.. What gives..



PMK puts no effort into poor Socks.


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> Is it just me or is this wedding rather unreported. All other kardashian weddings was all anyone would talk of. I mean the glitter ponies were booked MONTHS prior and hastily fabricated fragrances should be hurt the shelves by now.. What gives..



he is no media whore for attention like those thot sisters of his!   so PMK has nothing to work with.


----------



## Chagall

bag-princess said:


> he is no media whore for attention like those thot sisters of his!   so PMK has nothing to work with.


Sad what happened to Rob. When he was younger before the weight gain he was the best looking of all PMK's brood. Very handsome with a nice pleasant personality. Still seems that he is trying very hard to get her attention, any way he can.


----------



## pixiejenna

What the heck are dolls talking about!? Chyro booked their own show, they are saving all the wedding stuff so E can pay for it like it did with Kimbos 2nd and Khloes 1st. I think the first season will be all about the pregnancy and watching he r give birth and season 2 will be all about the wedding.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Charles

tweegy said:


> Is it just me or is this wedding rather unreported. All other kardashian weddings was all anyone would talk of. I mean the glitter ponies were booked MONTHS prior and *hastily fabricated fragrances* should be hitting the shelves by now.. What gives..



Side note...the woman I've been seeing wears a Kim K fragrance....and I actually like it!  Ugh.  I feel shameful..


----------



## Sasha2012

She is due to have her second child.

And Blac Chyna took some much needed pampering at a salon in Los Angeles on Tuesday.

The 28-year-old, who took her three-year-old son King Cairo along for the day, wore a sheer 'H8' jersey top and leggings.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...on-revealing-weighs-170lbs.html#ixzz4ELZFbkxt


----------



## bisousx

Ha, I almost burst out laughing at the last photo. She looked cute, cute, sexy, glam and then trashtastic in the end. She's a cute pregnant lady though, looks good in the bandage dress but the instagram pose on the couch is comical.


----------



## pixiejenna

Her IG pic talking about gun control because we need to promote loving each other's uniqueness. Lmao  this girl appreciates her own uniqueness so much so she bought herself a new body is half plastic half weave. Folks she's officially a K from here on out! Not that she had far to go but she's already mastered the art of grand delusion [emoji14] .

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chowlover2

pixiejenna said:


> Her IG pic talking about gun control because we need to promote loving each other's uniqueness. Lmao  this girl appreciates her own uniqueness so much so she bought herself a new body is half plastic half weave. Folks she's officially a K from here on out! Not that she had far to go but she's already mastered the art of grand delusion [emoji14] .
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


You slay me, half plastic, half weave. Perfection PJ!


----------



## tweegy

pixiejenna said:


> What the heck are dolls talking about!? Chyro booked their own show, they are saving all the wedding stuff so E can pay for it like it did with Kimbos 2nd and Khloes 1st. I think the first season will be all about the pregnancy and watching he r give birth and season 2 will be all about the wedding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app



[emoji15] I had no idea sox-chy was so busy! They appear to have booked the unicorns sooner than expected...


Any word of hastily fabricated fragrances???


----------



## legaldiva

Oh trashtastic is such a perfect word for it. I was interviewing a teen victim of sex trafficking a few months ago to prep for trial and she told me her idol was Blac Chyna so now that's all I can think about with deep depression whenever I see her. [emoji24]


----------



## IStuckACello

legaldiva said:


> Oh trashtastic is such a perfect word for it. I was interviewing a teen victim of sex trafficking a few months ago to prep for trial and she told me her idol was Blac Chyna so now that's all I can think about with deep depression whenever I see her. [emoji24]


That's sadly not a surprise to me. Many of those girls have distorted views on beauty and sexuality often due to their history of repeated victimization.


----------



## sparkle7

I think Rob is just as much as a Fame HO as the rest of them. It amazes me how many people give the Kardashian men a pass as if they were victims.  Just because they are not as vocal doesn't mean they do not willingly participate in this mess.  Rob gets so much sympathy and he's an adult, while Kylie who as a child got all this hate.  IMO Rob is lazy and spoiled and that is  probably  one of the reasons for his depression. Now that he is feeling a little better about himself, he will probably be using the media like the rest of them.


----------



## berrydiva

sparkle7 said:


> I think Rob is just as much as a Fame HO as the rest of them. It amazes me how many people give the Kardashian men a pass as if they were victims.  Just because they are not as vocal doesn't mean they do not willingly participate in this mess.  Rob gets so much sympathy and he's an adult, while Kylie who as a child got all this hate.  IMO Rob is lazy and spoiled and that is  probably  one of the reasons for his depression. Now that he is feeling a little better about himself, he will probably be using the media like the rest of them.


You must not read this thread. I don't think anyone Kardashian or Jenner gets a pass round here.


----------



## sparkle7

berrydiva said:


> You must not read this thread. I don't think anyone Kardashian or Jenner gets a pass round here.


I don't read everything but whenever I go into K threads, there appears to be more sympathy towards the men except Kanye.   There are many posts about poor Rob and how he's the forgotten one etc. IMO Rob would have been an active participant had he been feeling better about himself. I think Kris protects him  more than her girls to some degree.  The only people I feel sorry for are the children.


----------



## berrydiva

sparkle7 said:


> I don't read everything but whenever I go into K threads, there appears to be more sympathy towards the men except Kanye.   There are many posts about poor Rob and how he's the forgotten one etc. IMO Rob would have been an active participant had he been feeling better about himself. I think Kris protects him  more than her girls to some degree.  The only people I feel sorry for are the children.


I don't think the "poor Rob" and the "he's the forgotten one" post are actually sympathetic....it's more sarcasm than anything else. lol.


----------



## pukasonqo

sparkle7 said:


> I don't read everything but whenever I go into K threads, there appears to be more sympathy towards the men except Kanye.   There are many posts about poor Rob and how he's the forgotten one etc. IMO Rob would have been an active participant had he been feeling better about himself. I think Kris protects him  more than her girls to some degree.  The only people I feel sorry for are the children.



the "poor rob" posts are mostly tongue in cheek
we all know he is happily profiting from PMK's pimping manoubres


----------



## tweegy

Who's rob?


----------



## Sasha2012

*Find Out the Sex of Rob Kardashian and Blac Chyna's Baby!*

The Kardashian dynasty is gaining a princess! Rob Kardashian and fiancéeBlac Chyna are expecting a girl, according to a source close to the pair. Says a Kardashian insider, “Rob couldn’t be happier."

And with just three months until the October due date, Kardashian, 29, and Chyna, 28, mom of son King Cairo, 3 (with rapper ex Tyga, 26), are preparing for their daughter’s arrival, the source confirms. The pair, dating since January, have debated getting a baby nurse and planned an “over-the-top extravagant” nursery at Kardashian’s $2.2 million Calabasas, California, home, says a family source. 

All the while, cameras have trailed the stars of E!’s upcoming docuseries _Rob & Chyna_. “Everything,” says a source, “will be on the show.”

Expect to see a family in harmony. Since learning he’ll be a dad, Kardashian has become closer to mom Kris Jenner, 60. Says the source, “Kris has been giving him baby advice.” She’s also bonding with her future daughter-in-law. “They get excited talking about the baby,” adds a family source. 

And while Rob’s once-close sister Khloé, 32, is “learning to accept” the situation, says an insider, Kim, 35, is thrilled: “She is definitely the most involved.”

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...f-rob-kardashian-and-blac-chynas-baby-w429841


----------



## AEGIS

The ********** party should learn from the Kardashians.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> *Find Out the Sex of Rob Kardashian and Blac Chyna's Baby!*
> 
> The Kardashian dynasty is gaining a princess! Rob Kardashian and fiancéeBlac Chyna are expecting a girl, according to a source close to the pair. Says a Kardashian insider, “Rob couldn’t be happier."
> 
> And with just three months until the October due date, Kardashian, 29, and Chyna, 28, mom of son King Cairo, 3 (with rapper ex Tyga, 26), are preparing for their daughter’s arrival, the source confirms. The pair, dating since January, have debated getting a baby nurse and planned an “over-the-top extravagant” nursery at Kardashian’s $2.2 million Calabasas, California, home, says a family source.
> 
> All the while, cameras have trailed the stars of E!’s upcoming docuseries _Rob & Chyna_. “Everything,” says a source, “will be on the show.”
> 
> Expect to see a family in harmony. Since learning he’ll be a dad, Kardashian has become closer to mom Kris Jenner, 60. Says the source, “Kris has been giving him baby advice.” She’s also bonding with her future daughter-in-law. “They get excited talking about the baby,” adds a family source.
> 
> And while Rob’s once-close sister Khloé, 32, is “learning to accept” the situation, says an insider, Kim, 35, is thrilled: “She is definitely the most involved.”
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...f-rob-kardashian-and-blac-chynas-baby-w429841



I bet those thot sisters of his are breathing a sigh of relief now that they know she is having a girl!


----------



## tweegy

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nt-amid-claims-suspicious-messages-phone.html

Whats going on with Sox and Chyna y'all!!


----------



## mkr

SLIMMED DOWN FIGURE???   He lost 4 ounces, if that.


----------



## angelcove

So what happened?


----------



## skislope15

Rob Kardashian has deleted all signs of Blac Chyna from his Instagram– what's going on? Details now on #ENews.

Via mariamenounos Twitter


----------



## bag-princess

curiouser and curiouser!


----------



## tweegy

I got drinks and popcorn..


----------



## scaredsquirrel

tweegy said:


> I got drinks and popcorn..


*pops up from the Skarsgard thread* am right there with you. This should be good...


----------



## mrsinsyder

Here!


----------



## kuriso

Got my popcorn and beer ready!


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> I got drinks and popcorn..


Move over bish, my a$$ ain't that small


----------



## V0N1B2

skislope15 said:


> Rob Kardashian has deleted all signs of Blac Chyna from his Instagram– what's going on? Details now on #ENews.
> 
> *Via mariamenounos Twitter*


Well I guess now we know what Maria was doing hanging out with Kimmy and Jenny from the block in Las Vegas.
Or not? I don't know. Interesting that people were wondering how she fit in with the festivities in Kim's thread, and now she's the one that tweeted about Rob and Chyna.  Things that make you go "bish what?"

I smell the work of the devil PMK


----------



## pixiejenna

I thoughts are it's either one of two things. PMK making them stir the pot so when their show comes out it will have a amazing ratings. Rob isn't a big social media wh0re but Chyna is and her latest ramblings were all make up related posts. Making them lay low so you can see the drama unfold on the show is pretty standard fair for these folks. The other possibly is the baby isn't Robs and now he's cutting the ties.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## AECornell

That was me! I have zero idea what Maria Menounos is doing hanging with them. It's so odd to me. 

Maybe she was hired by PMK as their new reporter, lol.



V0N1B2 said:


> Well I guess now we know what Maria was doing hanging out with Kimmy and Jenny from the block in Las Vegas.
> Or not? I don't know. Interesting that people were wondering how she fit in with the festivities in Kim's thread, and now she's the one that tweeted about Rob and Chyna.  Things that make you go "bish what?"
> 
> I smell the work of the devil PMK


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> I thoughts are it's either one of two things. PMK making them stir the pot so when their show comes out it will have a amazing ratings. Rob isn't a big social media wh0re but Chyna is and her latest ramblings were all make up related posts. Making them lay low so you can see the drama unfold on the show is pretty standard fair for these folks. The other possibly is the baby isn't Robs and now he's cutting the ties.


You may be on to something!


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Move over bish, my a$$ ain't that small


Bish! Don't be bogarting the Midori!! 



scaredsquirrel said:


> *pops up from the Skarsgard thread* am right there with you. This should be good...


*Observes mini fuzzy Squirrel running into thread covered in questionable amounts of glitter* Doll! got some rum soaked nuts with your name on it....Wait, that sounded wrong....


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> Bish! Don't be bogarting the Midori!!
> 
> 
> *Observes mini fuzzy Squirrel running into thread covered in questionable amounts of glitter* Doll! got some rum soaked nuts with your name on it....Wait, that sounded wrong....


No worries bish, non-drinker here 
But as for your, ahem, 'soaked nuts' comment  to the corner -------> NOW!

No.  Now!


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> No worries bish, non-drinker here
> But as for your, ahem, 'soaked nuts' comment  to the corner -------> NOW!
> 
> No.  Now!



[emoji126].........[emoji403]


----------



## mkr

Cliff Notes on Rob:

Let's see...Rob is sick of being a Kardashian, hits the strip club to let loose.  Falls in love with the first female that pays attention to him, she gets pregnant, he's on board till things get complicated, runs for the hills.  

That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## tweegy

[emoji848] how long til we know!!!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

tweegy said:


> Bish! Don't be bogarting the Midori!!
> 
> 
> *Observes mini fuzzy Squirrel running into thread covered in questionable amounts of glitter* Doll! got some rum soaked nuts with your name on it....Wait, that sounded wrong....


Never wrong. Rum soaked-anything+Kardashsians skandal is the start to a good day...


----------



## Sasha2012

She's long been the undisputed Queen Of The Kardashian family.

And as Kim Kardashian squeezed her newly slimmed down figure into black leather for her grandmother's 82nd birthday, she was ready to take center stage once more.

But the attention-loving reality star hadn't counted on soon-to-be sister-in-law Blac Chyna - who did her best to upstage Kim at the family dinner in San Diego on Tuesday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...vying-Blac-Chyna-spotlight.html#ixzz4FaM60CTM


----------



## AECornell

There's just... so much going on in that first picture...


----------



## redney

That girl's face behind BC in the first pic!  And I guess all is well with Rob and BC if she's at grandma's birthday.


----------



## mkr

Where's Rob?


----------



## AEGIS

It's probably for ratings.


----------



## DiorT

I hate that wig. She looks like a cartoon character


----------



## Sasha2012

She's several months along with her second child, but Blac Chyna isn't about to sacrifice her signature sexy style in favour of dowdy maternity wear.

Taking a leaf out of her future sister-in-law Kim Kardashian's pregnancy style book, the 28-year-old squeezed into a skintight velvet dress on Friday.

The halter-neck frock clung to Chyna's growing baby bump and her curvy derriere as she stepped out with friends in Los Angeles.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...zes-skintight-velvet-dress.html#ixzz4G6UsckOZ


----------



## mkr




----------



## Ms.parker123

So disturbing!


----------



## rockhollow

thank goodness it's that stretchy velvet!
She looks good with no make-up, or at least what she's got on now.  The heavy make-up she usually wears is not a good look - IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

She's pregnant so I have nothing to say and she carried the same with her first. No one knows how they'll react to each pregnancy.


----------



## White Orchid

That split...right, *there*    My.God.

And just when you thought Kim had the worst pregnancy style.


----------



## zen1965

Her legs...


----------



## Chagall

Sasha2012 said:


> She's several months along with her second child, but Blac Chyna isn't about to sacrifice her signature sexy style in favour of dowdy maternity wear.
> 
> Taking a leaf out of her future sister-in-law Kim Kardashian's pregnancy style book, the 28-year-old squeezed into a skintight velvet dress on Friday.
> 
> The halter-neck frock clung to Chyna's growing baby bump and her curvy derriere as she stepped out with friends in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...zes-skintight-velvet-dress.html#ixzz4G6UsckOZ


I don't care if she's preggers or not she looks terrible. Maybe if she had not had that big fake but put in she would look like a normal expecting woman. Pregnancy weight gain is one thing but that's only part of what we are seeing here.


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> I don't care if she's preggers or not she looks terrible. Maybe if she had not had that big fake but put in she would look like a normal expecting woman. Pregnancy weight gain is one thing but that's only part of what we are seeing here.


Nah. You can Google pics of her first pregnancy, she just doesn't "carry well" and ballooned up with her first as well. You're mostly seeing how her body reacts to pregnancy.


----------



## mkr

She carries babies just like Kim.


----------



## Chagall

berrydiva said:


> Nah. You can Google pics of her first pregnancy, she just doesn't "carry well" and ballooned up with her first as well. You're mostly seeing how her body reacts to pregnancy.


So her odd shaped caboose is from pregnancy?


----------



## tweegy

[emoji376].....[emoji125] what the hell!?


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> So her odd shaped caboose is from pregnancy?


Yes and no. Your butt often changes with pregnancy as well but her's was also augmented. However, if you google pics of her first pregnancy, you will notice that she clearly carries this way genetically - fake butt or not.


----------



## ChanelMommy

speechless


----------



## bisousx

I think she looks cute pregnant. She's always dressed like a thot, nothing's changed there.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rob and Chyna answering fan questions.


----------



## Jayne1

Couldn't watch it. Tried, gave it 30 seconds and I was out.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Couldn't watch more then a minute. No substance between these two.


----------



## Sasha2012

"Rob & Chyna" premiere's Sunday, Sept. 11


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently took part in a live Facebook chat with her fiancé Rob Kardashian.

And despite now being part of one of the most high profile reality star family in the world,  Blac Chyna showed she was still down to earth by  taking her three-year-old son King Cairo grocery shopping on Tuesday.

The 28-year-old former video vixen showed off her blooming baby bump as she hit the shops in LA.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...asn-t-fianc-Rob-Kardashian.html#ixzz4HiIEi99A


----------



## mkr

I thought she was helping Rob get back in shape...


----------



## TC1

Now we'll just sit by and watch them get huge together


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been through the ringer in their relationship with a baby on the way and a wedding in the works.

Rob Kardashian proved his love is beyond skin-deep by getting inked on his neck with a tattoo that honors his pregnant fiancée Blac Chyna, 28.

In a Snapchat shared by the expectant mom, 29-year-old Rob was sporting a heavily inked scrawl that appeared to spell 'Anjila' which is Chyna's real name - Angela - in Arabic.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...regnant-fianc-e-Blac-Chyna.html#ixzz4HkECLoJT


----------



## pixiejenna

So thier show premiers on 9-11 and Rob tattoos her name on his neck? I never believed that they were going to make it but geese they pretty much hand sealed the deal all by themselves lol. Debuting your trash on a very somber national holiday is pretty much setting yourself up for failure. And then getting her name inked on your neck is pretty much guaranteeing that your going to break up sooner rather than later.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## stylemepretty

That tattoo's gonna hurt like a b!tch to have lasered off after the breakup. Is it even spelled correctly? Looks like the j and i are in the wrong place. What a mess.


----------



## saira1214

What does Arabic have to do with this? So random.


----------



## pukasonqo

saira1214 said:


> What does Arabic have to do with this? So random.



as far as i know, nothing at all as armenians do not speak arabic and neither RK nor BC are arabic but kartrashians


----------



## whimsic

انجيلا

This is Arabic... Now whatever that tattoo is.


----------



## pukasonqo

whimsic said:


> انجيلا
> 
> This is Arabic... Now whatever that tattoo is.



kartrashian alphabet?


----------



## cdtracing

He comes from the same gene pool as the rest of the K family.  He's just as much of an joke as the rest of the clan.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

cdtracing said:


> He comes from the same gene pool as the rest of the K family.  He's just as much of an joke as the rest of the clan.



Yes but people still wanna say "poor" rob. Look at this fat bastard and his whore chyna bring an innocent child into their fu**ed up lives. It makes me sick


----------



## AEGIS

I thought he deleted all of their pics and they broke up?


----------



## Oryx816

AEGIS said:


> I thought he deleted all of their pics and they broke up?



Yes!  What was that all about?


----------



## White Orchid

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Yes but people still wanna say "poor" rob. Look at this fat bastard and his whore chyna bring an innocent child into their fu**ed up lives. It makes me sick


Next time, don't shy away from what you're really trying to say


----------



## Brklynjuice87

White Orchid said:


> Next time, don't shy away from what you're really trying to say



Oh I said exactly what I wanted to say. No fu**ks given over here lol


----------



## White Orchid

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Oh I said exactly what I wanted to say. No fu**ks given over here lol


So I noticed


----------



## BadAzzBish

Oryx816 said:


> Yes!  What was that all about?


Ratings! $$$


----------



## terebina786

saira1214 said:


> What does Arabic have to do with this? So random.



The tattoo spells "Anjila" which is Angela in Arabic not written in Arabic though.


----------



## pukasonqo

terebina786 said:


> The tattoo spells "Anjila" which is Angela in Arabic not written in Arabic though.



cheers!
when is all over he can change it to "anguila", "aguila"...


----------



## saira1214

terebina786 said:


> The tattoo spells "Anjila" which is Angela in Arabic not written in Arabic though.



I get that, it's just so random since they have no connection whatsoever.


----------



## New-New

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Yes but people still wanna say "poor" rob. Look at this fat bastard and his whore chyna bring an innocent child into their fu**ed up lives. It makes me sick


Shaming him for his weight is such like low blow like... Also in what way is Chyna a "wh*re" like even if she did have a high body count what would be wrong with a woman owning her sexual agency? Like...


----------



## caitlin1214

saira1214 said:


> I get that, it's just so random since they have no connection whatsoever.


I remember multiple times when people wanted to call Kim an "Arabian princess". 

Armenia is not the Middle East. According to its Wikipedia page, it's located in Eurasia. It's bordered on the north and east by Georgia and Azerbaijan and on the south and west by Iran and Turkey. 

(I even remember the year when Armenia submitted a song to EuroVision.)


----------



## Brklynjuice87

New-New said:


> Shaming him for his weight is such like low blow like... Also in what way is Chyna a "wh*re" like even if she did have a high body count what would be wrong with a woman owning her sexual agency? Like...



Oh you are so nice


----------



## terebina786

saira1214 said:


> I get that, it's just so random since they have no connection whatsoever.



How is it not connected?  Angela is Chyna's real name.


----------



## bisousx

terebina786 said:


> How is it not connected?  Angela is Chyna's real name.



I think cause Blac & Rob have no connection to anything Arabic. It seems like one of those tattoos from the 90s when people would get Chinese characters that represent a word but has no personal meaning.


----------



## dangerouscurves

This is the messiest thread. I feel like having a shot of Jägermeister everytime I finish reading the last post.


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> This is the messiest thread. I feel like having a shot of Jägermeister everytime I finish reading the last post.



  You're right, it doesn't have the nice flow that some of our other threads have.


----------



## saira1214

bisousx said:


> I think cause Blac & Rob have no connection to anything Arabic. It seems like one of those tattoos from the 90s when people would get Chinese characters that represent a word but has no personal meaning.



Yes, thank you.


----------



## Deco

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Yes but people still wanna say "poor" rob. Look at this fat bastard and his whore chyna bring an innocent child into their fu**ed up lives. It makes me sick


Cracked me up


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Yes but people still wanna say "poor" rob. Look at this fat bastard and his whore chyna bring an innocent child into their fu**ed up lives. It makes me sick



Ok so what makes Chyna whore?


----------



## Aminamina

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok so what makes Chyna whore?


Honestly, if you saw her for the first time in real life or a pic of - would you think she's a state secretary or animal trainer or smth...She does sell her disformed for business body for a living, non? And I don't condemn her for it but hey, if it walks, looks, etc like that thing...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Aminamina said:


> Honestly, if you saw her for the first time in real life or a pic of - would you think she's a state secretary or animal trainer or smth...She does sell her disformed for business body for a living, non? And I don't condemn her for it but hey, if it walks, looks, etc like that thing...



Oh wow.  Talk about judging the book by its cover.


----------



## White Orchid

If I had a deadbeat Son who knocked up his Sister's boyfriend's ex-baby Mama, you can bet your sweet a$$ I'd be calling her and her surgically-enhanced, distorted a$$ a hoe.  Hell, I'd call him that too.

The only thing that separates these people and what we commonly refer to as 'trailer trash', is a zip-code.


----------



## AEGIS

former strippers can't be called hoes? that's politically incorrect?


----------



## mkr

The definition of a whore is someone who sleeps with people for money.  She may or may not have directly had sex for straight up cash, but she has sex, gets pregnant, and gets paid long term.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> The definition of a whore is someone who sleeps with people for money.  She may or may not have directly had sex for straight up cash, but she has sex, gets pregnant, and gets paid long term.


A financially-savvy hoe.  There, glad to be of help


----------



## Brklynjuice87

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok so what makes Chyna whore?



Chyna is trash and she is gross. This relationship with rob proves that. She basically screwed him for money and a baby.


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> If I had a deadbeat Son who knocked up his Sister's boyfriend's ex-baby Mama, you can bet your sweet a$$ I'd be calling her and her surgically-enhanced, distorted a$$ a hoe.  Hell, I'd call him that too.
> 
> The only thing that separates these people and what we commonly refer to as 'trailer trash', is a zip-code.



Lol!!! Well dayum girl! [emoji23] you went IN


----------



## Sasha2012

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Chyna is trash and she is gross. This relationship with rob proves that. She basically screwed him for money and a baby.


Not only is she trash but she's a fool. She had Ciara's baby daddy Future's name tattooed on her when they were not even exclusively dating. Then she dates the brother of her baby daddy's sister and get's pregnant by him in like a month. AND she used to dress like this in public...











Rob is also trash and a fool for impregnating this stripper.


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> Lol!!! Well dayum girl! [emoji23] you went IN


I'm the boxing kangaroo


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha2012 said:


> Not only is she trash but she's a fool. She had Ciara's baby daddy Future's name tattooed on her when they were even exclusively dating. Then she dates the brother of her baby daddy's sister and get's pregnant by him in like a month. AND she used to dress like this in public...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob is also trash and a fool for impregnating this stripper.


It's like, oh shoot what was that show?!  With the hillbilly types. Where everyone would punch on.


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> Not only is she trash but she's a fool. She had Ciara's baby daddy Future's name tattooed on her when they were even exclusively dating. Then she dates the brother of her baby daddy's sister and get's pregnant by him in like a month. AND she used to dress like this in public...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob is also trash and a fool for impregnating this stripper.


The dental floss bikini? Monikini? gets me every time. Hey, we can't all be saints, some of us have to be strippers. Lol


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Sasha came with the receipts lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Sasha came with the receipts lol


I meant to even say her and Future weren't even dating as in he never claimed her. Literally the day after she posted a pic of the tattoo he said he was single. This was only a few months before her pr relationship to Rob.  At _least_ Amber Rose was married to Wiz when she got a tattoo of his face on her arm (which she still has). At least Chyna had  sense to have it removed earlier this year but how embarrassing.


----------



## White Orchid

Imma seriously need to bleach my eyes after all these images


----------



## alansgail

I click


Sasha2012 said:


> Not only is she trash but she's a fool. She had Ciara's baby daddy Future's name tattooed on her when they were not even exclusively dating. Then she dates the brother of her baby daddy's sister and get's pregnant by him in like a month. AND she used to dress like this in public...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob is also trash and a fool for impregnating this stripper.


----------



## alansgail

Sasha2012 said:


> Not only is she trash but she's a fool. She had Ciara's baby daddy Future's name tattooed on her when they were not even exclusively dating. Then she dates the brother of her baby daddy's sister and get's pregnant by him in like a month. AND she used to dress like this in public...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob is also trash and a fool for impregnating this stripper.


I clicked on this thread because I have no idea who Rob K. is (too damn many of them!). I'm so sorry I did, what in heaven's name has happened to this poor woman's butt? 
I'll never be able to unsee this image.........never again!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## White Orchid

I wonder what the late Robert Snr would think of this woman carrying on the Kardashian name.


----------



## berrydiva

^Chyna seems just as good as the rest to carry on their name.


----------



## berrydiva

I can't understand the Future tattoo. I'm super curious to know what he's doing to these women in the bedroom that they're so gone. It's always the losers with the best game.


----------



## rockhollow

didn't her baby daddy drop her like a hot potato and take off of underage Kyle?

That would be hard to deal with. I'm trying to feel sorry for her. I know she'd been hanging around with this group for a while.  Her and Kim were quite friendly at one point, so she must know now the way the Kardashians roll. 
This family's life is so crazy, that it seems such old, old news, but her fellow did abandon her and their baby to (and with what looked like the blessing of the K-Klan) date young Kyle.

I hope that taking up with Rob is something genuine.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I can't understand the Future tattoo. I'm super curious to know what he's doing to these women in the bedroom that they're so gone. It's always the losers with the best game.



I was just wondering this! He sure ain't anything to look at that's for sure.


----------



## pixiejenna

OK that pink cheetah dress is hilarious her a$$ looks like a giant  spiders web. Also I hope that they burned any chair she sat on that evening

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> If I had a deadbeat Son who knocked up his Sister's boyfriend's ex-baby Mama, you can bet your sweet a$$ I'd be calling her and her surgically-enhanced, distorted a$$ a hoe.  Hell, I'd call him that too.
> 
> The only thing that separates these people and what we commonly refer to as 'trailer trash', is a zip-code.



Your description of the family tree gives me headache. Lol!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her fiancé Rob Kardashian goes to bat for her in Sunday's episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

A very pregnant Blac Chyna got back to basics as she ran errands with her three-year-old son King Cairo on Thursday.

Chyna, 28, displayed her prominent bump in a sporty No. 3 T-shirt and clingy black leggings, and around her waist was tied a black sweat shirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-baby-mama-KUWTK-teaser.html#ixzz4IU8wFKu7


----------



## lizmil

Oh dear lord!

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DC-Cutie

King is a cute kid..


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian 'broke the internet' with her outrageous Paper magazine cover nearly two years ago.

And now the newest addition to the clan, Blac Chyna, is looking to outdo her future sister-in-law with a nude cover of her own.

The 28-year-old forgoes clothing on the latest issue of Paper as she displays her very round baby bump as her due date closes in.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cover-just-weeks-away-date.html#ixzz4Il1IZtsw


----------



## yajaira

Once she's given birth her stomach will be a disaster with those tattoos, even more so when she gets the tummy tuck.


----------



## berrydiva

yajaira said:


> Once she's given birth her stomach will be a disaster with those tattoos, even more so when she gets the tummy tuck.


She had those before her son...they looked fine after she gave birth, she may have snapback skin.


----------



## berrydiva

What is this spread? It's a mess.


----------



## Gaby87

Did anyone catch her snap story the other day? She went on a rant with one of those funny filters about snapping pictures and videos with a dude when he looks uncomfortable and clearly doesn't want to be there. She said if you were to ask him if you could snap him he would say no, so stop snapping him because you look desperate. This story was after Kylie was snapping herself with Tyga. FUNNY! Miss Angela is so shady, that little pot stirrer LOL


----------



## guccimamma

i clicked on something where rob was describing how he left kim's wedding. he claimed he was 6'1 and 300 pounds....

is rob really 6'1 ??  his dad was like 5 feet tall, wasn't he?


----------



## dangerouscurves

guccimamma said:


> i clicked on something where rob was describing how he left kim's wedding. he claimed he was 6'1 and 300 pounds....
> 
> is rob really 6'1 ??  his dad was like 5 feet tall, wasn't he?



Yes. He is tall.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.people.com/article/rob-kardashian-blac-chyna-helped-during-darkest-times

*Rob Kardashian Finally Speaks: 'Blac Chyna Got Me Through My Darkest Times'*

Rob Kardashian wants friends, family and fans to know he's the happiest he's ever been.

The star of the upcoming E! reality series _Rob & Chyna_ is opening up exclusively in this week's PEOPLE cover story about the long, dark road that he found himself on before finding love and happiness with fiancée Blac Chyna.

"She got me through my darkest times," Rob says of his the entrepreneur, model and mom-to-be. "I wasn't happy in my own skin. I missed out on so many things."






Over the past two years, sources say the only Kardashian brother was"depressed and adrift." He also dealt with repeated reports of drug use – and with significant weight gain that led to a diabetes diagnosis last year.

So, how did the 29-year-old _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ star go from secluding himself inside the house he shared with sister Khloé, 32, to falling in love and proposing to Chyna?

"I've been friends with Chyna for a long time," he says. "She was someone I reached out to for advice. She would cook for me and we'd just talk. She's surrounded me with a lot of positivity. From the moment we met, I knew I wanted to be more than friends."






As for Chyna, 28, she wasn't out to change Rob – only give him support.

"I saw Rob was willing to better himself," she says. "I had never wanted to be tough. I never wanted to change him."

"Chyna definitely motivates me," says Kardashian. "Being with her got me over the insecurity of being out in public."






One thing is for sure. Rob, who is expecting his first child with Chyna later this year, is finally looking toward the future.

"We just want to live our lives the way we want to," he says. "There were definitely dark days for me, and I'm still not fully happy looking at myself in the mirror. But I'm working towards that. And I'm happy."

_Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ has its midseason finale this Sunday at 9 p.m. ET, and _Rob & Chyna_ premieres Sept. 11 at 9 p.m. ET, both on


----------



## Chagall

guccimamma said:


> i clicked on something where rob was describing how he left kim's wedding. he claimed he was 6'1 and 300 pounds....
> 
> is rob really 6'1 ??  his dad was like 5 feet tall, wasn't he?


According to 'Celebrity height and weight' Rob is 5ft10 and a half inches tall.


----------



## guccimamma

Chagall said:


> According to 'Celebrity height and weight' Rob is 5ft10 and a half inches tall.



that seems more like it. which probably means 5'9

throw one of those shoe lifts in his high tops, and he could get close to 6 foot


----------



## Sasha2012

Blac Chyna clearly wears the trousers in her relationship with Rob Kardashian.

The pregnant former stripper, who is engaged to Kris Jenner's only son, has revealed that her fiance likes how she's a go getter who knows what she wants and goes for it.

'He likes my work ethic, how I’m a hustler,' she told the current issue of Elle magazine. ' I don’t care if it’s one dollar or a thousand dollars, I’m going to go out and get it.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-video-Elle-shoot-released.html#ixzz4Ixbq4CTh


----------



## Sassys

Fashion magazines giving former strippers articles/photo shoots. Lord, what is this world coming to. Gone are the days of being taught to stay off the pole and having morals and make something of yourself.


----------



## mkr

"Chyna like you've never seen her"?  Almost naked? Hmm...That's kinda how we MOSTLY see her.


----------



## mcb100

Well I am glad that they are happy together.
I don't think that any fashion magazines should be truly be giving "former strippers" more attention and photo shoots to be honest though, and this is just my own opinion.
I am not a judgemental person in the least bit way, and most people have past lives that they have overcome, (myself included, although I was never a stripper.), but things must be thwarted in the celebrity world. Try explaining to your future husband that you took your clothes off for money--in most cases--except maybe in the celebrity world, it isn't going to be a nice conversation. I wouldn't want young girls to get the message that they can get themselves fame & fortune by taking their clothes off. Just my opinion.
 I understand that at one time people did what they had to do, but Rob Kardashian must be a very understanding man.


----------



## Chagall

The only picture I like of her is the one sans make-up.


----------



## mkr

Rob doesn't care that she's been taking off her clothes.  He lived in the environment for years at home.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Fashion magazines giving former strippers articles/photo shoots. Lord, what is this world coming to. Gone are the days of being taught to stay off the pole and having morals and make something of yourself.


Not like some of the models, actresses, or other entertainers they give articles/photo shoots aren't escorts too. They just do it "privately" or it stays an industry secret. Marilyn Monroe was an escort but let folks tell it and she was a woman of virtue and morals. lol


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Not like some of the models, actresses, or other entertainers they give articles/photo shoots aren't escorts too. They just do it "privately" or it stays an industry secret. Marilyn Monroe was an escort but let folks tell it and she was a woman of virtue and morals. lol



You are correct. I just find it so weird, that former strippers (Amber and Chyna), are on major magazine covers and major tv shows (DWTS). I was taught, being a stripper or hooker was wrong and shameful and frankly low class. Now, I am not judging anyone for it; just never thought I would see the day, that is was so acceptable. I think it is sad, that little girls today, will think its okay to be on the pole or have a sex tape, because it can lead to fame and $$$$.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> You are correct. I just find it so weird, that former strippers (Amber and Chyna), are on major magazine covers and major tv shows (DWTS). I was taught, being a stripper or hooker was wrong and shameful and frankly low class. Now, I am not judging anyone for it; just never thought I would see the day, that is was so acceptable. I think it is sad, that little girls today, will think its okay to be on the pole or have a sex tape, because it can lead to fame and $$$$.


Well this is dependent on what they're taught at home. I don't look down on anyone for being a stripper but at the same time wouldn't want that for my child and would teach them better. These thots are winning though...lol


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> You are correct. I just find it so weird, that former strippers (Amber and Chyna), are on major magazine covers and major tv shows (DWTS). I was taught, being a stripper or hooker was wrong and shameful and frankly low class. Now, I am not judging anyone for it; just never thought I would see the day, that is was so acceptable. I think it is sad, that little girls today, will think its okay to be on the pole or have a sex tape, because it can lead to fame and $$$$.


Truth! Magazines these days are no different than the National Enquirer. What has Blavk Chyna done that qualifies her to be in a fashion magazine?


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> You are correct. I just find it so weird, that former strippers (Amber and Chyna), are on major magazine covers and major tv shows (DWTS). I was taught, being a stripper or hooker was wrong and shameful and frankly low class. Now, I am not judging anyone for it; just never thought I would see the day, that is was so acceptable. I think it is sad, that little girls today, will think its okay to be on the pole or have a sex tape, because it can lead to fame and $$$$.



my mom would have used the word floozy. every once in a while she would refer to "strippers and floozies".


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> my mom would have used the word floozy. every once in a while she would refer to "strippers and floozies".



I wasn't even allowed to wear red nail polish growing up. My mother always told me only hookers and strippers wear red nail polish. It wasn't until I was well into my 30's that I rebelled and wore red nail polish (Essie Russian Roulette or OPI Big Apple Red lol)


----------



## berrydiva

chowlover2 said:


> Truth! Magazines these days are no different than the National Enquirer. What has Blavk Chyna done that qualifies her to be in a fashion magazine?


She's a Kardashian now...no talent necessary.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> I wasn't even allowed to wear red nail polish growing up. My mother always told me only hookers and strippers wear red nail polish. It wasn't until I was well into my 30's that I rebelled and wore red nail polish (Essie Russian Roulette or OPI Big Apple Red lol)



couldn't get my ears pierced or wear makeup like everyone else......."strippers and floozies"


----------



## Sassys

Wait a damn minute!!! I just realized I posted in a Kardashian Thread (and not Blac Chyna thread), I don't do Kardashian/Jenner threads.


----------



## Deco

[


Sassys said:


> Wait a damn minute!!! I just realized I posted in a Kardashian Thread (and not Blac Chyna thread), I don't do Kardashian/Jenner threads.



I like your policy.  I might have to follow suit.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sassys said:


> I wasn't even allowed to wear red nail polish growing up. My mother always told me only hookers and strippers wear red nail polish. It wasn't until I was well into my 30's that I rebelled and wore red nail polish (Essie Russian Roulette or OPI Big Apple Red lol)


 My mother said the exact same thing (and still does). Red nail polish?! That's for "ladies of the night" 
(PS: my go to is Russian Roulette too!! )


----------



## dangerouscurves

It's the parents responsibility when they don't want their kids to be strippers. In my opinion, just because former strippers are glorified in magazines doesn't mean more kids want to be strippers now. I haven't met anyone who wants their future occupation as a stripper or a porn stars.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Wait a damn minute!!! I just realized I posted in a Kardashian Thread (and not Blac Chyna thread), I don't do Kardashian/Jenner threads.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Vienna

Sassys said:


> I wasn't even allowed to wear red nail polish growing up. My mother always told me only hookers and strippers wear red nail polish. It wasn't until I was well into my 30's that I rebelled and wore red nail polish (Essie Russian Roulette or OPI Big Apple Red lol)



Same here!! I was never allowed to wear red nail polish!


----------



## Hierophilic

Gotta love ppl who hate sex workers and treat us like we're the devil [emoji23] pitiful. We're human beings who are literally raped and murdered constantly by people who dehumanize us in every possible media. But you know, we are the icky bad ones, please, continue to call us evil slûts, whöres, ect and indirectly contribute to our murders. 

I gotta stay out of these threads because my faith in humanity just goes into the goddamn negatives. See us! [emoji1589]


----------



## guccimamma

Hierophilic said:


> Gotta love ppl who hate sex workers and treat us like we're the devil [emoji23] pitiful. We're human beings who are literally raped and murdered constantly by people who dehumanize us in every possible media. But you know, we are the icky bad ones, please, continue to call us evil slûts, whöres, ect and indirectly contribute to our murders.
> 
> I gotta stay out of these threads because my faith in humanity just goes into the goddamn negatives. See us! [emoji1589]



if you are in a business where you admit there are rapists and murderers, my suggestion as a mother would be to find another profession.


----------



## Hierophilic

Hierophilic said:


> Not always that easy. Good try though. Once you start sex work, it's very difficult to get out. If you do, there is always the lingering fear of being found out as a past sex worker because surprise!!! People (that's you!) hate us and want us to die. So they fire us. Pass judgment on us. Hurt us in any way possible. From taking a non sex worker job from us to outting us as trans.
> 
> Also great job throwing poverty stricken trend women under the bus. You're a real winner. I can tell you're so wise in these matters, much wiser than me, somebody who was forced into sex work to survive before 18. Silly me. I should've just packed up and tried harder to get out of the situation.
> 
> When you talk out of your damn neck and place the onus on women who are sex workers instead of, oh, idk, misogyny, transmisogyny, oppressive power structures, rapists and actual murderers, there's something wrong with you. Not the women who are dying. [emoji1589][emoji1589][emoji1589][emoji1589]



Trans^ women. Sorry for my spelling. High pain night.


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> Blac Chyna clearly wears the trousers in her relationship with Rob Kardashian.
> 
> The pregnant former stripper, who is engaged to Kris Jenner's only son, has revealed that her fiance likes how she's a go getter who knows what she wants and goes for it.
> 
> 'He likes my work ethic, how I’m a hustler,' she told the current issue of Elle magazine. ' I don’t care if it’s one dollar or a thousand dollars, I’m going to go out and get it.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-video-Elle-shoot-released.html#ixzz4Ixbq4CTh




OK, someone enlighten me because I'm not all that familiar with Black Chyna other that the fact that she's pregnant & marrying Rob K and use to be with Tyga, Kylie's dude & has a son by him.  So my question is does she have Vitiligo skin condition?  In the pics, it looks like she has 2 completely different skin tones or is that just makeup? Sorry for my ignorance, but like I said, I'm not familiar with this one.


----------



## pixiejenna

mkr said:


> "Chyna like you've never seen her"?  Almost naked? Hmm...That's kinda how we MOSTLY see her.


Ikr?!? Maybe if she was fully dressed like she was going to church(a real church not a K church) , and no make up or weave then they can use that headline.


----------



## robtee

[emoji23][emoji1376]


----------



## mcb100

I am not hating on sex workers, I stated that I understand that some people do what they have to do but I think that unless you're in celebrity world it is going to be a difficult conversation for many to have with a future husband. Its my opinion that while some men will accept it, a lot of men won't and trying explain to a husband that you took your clothes off in exchange for money regardless of being forced into the situation or not--it's gonna be a difficult conversation. Just my opinion.
    Sorry I'm straying off topic here.


----------



## guccimamma

i don't know how murder and wishing death on others entered this conversation.  We are talking about rob kardashian and his baby momma, who is also the baby mamma to robs sister's boyfriend.


----------



## Sasha2012

She revealed that her baby is a girl on the premiere of her and Rob Kardashian's new reality show.

And Blac Chyna looked more than ready to welcome her daughter into the world as she left the Penthouse Nightclub in Hollywood on Sunday night.

The model, 28, headed home from the debut screening of the new TV series Rob & Chyna in a figure-hugging mesh midi dress - showing off her burgeoning bump and ample cleavage for all to see.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-girl-new-E-reality-show.html#ixzz4K6VDh2In


----------



## stylemepretty

Really Kimberly?


----------



## Oryx816

They should burn Kim and name the baby after her aunt.  She would be the next Kim Kardashian.  

Then again, no child should suffer that fate.  This baby already has enough strikes against her.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol you know that would kill her! I could legitimately see Rob considering it just to piss her off.  However I think chyna will be the one who picks the name. Since her sons name is king ciro I expect something equally asinine for her daughter. If anything I think she'll try to one up Kimbo and have a "super deepp meaning" name.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pukasonqo

Kleopatra kartrashian


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

pukasonqo said:


> Kleopatra kartrashian


----------



## White Orchid

pukasonqo said:


> Kleopatra kartrashian


Good God woman, don't give her any suggestions!!!


----------



## White Orchid

And FYI, I'm not seeing any weight loss with Rob.  None, whatsoever.


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> Good God woman, don't give her any suggestions!!!



I am just starting!
Kalliope kartrashian
Kharisma kartrashian
This could be fun!
Karachi kartrashian


----------



## White Orchid

pukasonqo said:


> I am just starting!
> Kalliope kartrashian
> Kharisma kartrashian
> This could be fun!
> Karachi kartrashian


You need to be banned.  Banned I say


----------



## Hierophilic

guccimamma said:


> i don't know how murder and wishing death on others entered this conversation.  We are talking about rob kardashian and his baby momma, who is also the baby mamma to robs sister's boyfriend.



It entered it because if you're going to shame and vilify strippers and sex workers, (through indirectly or directly saying we are stupid, we're whöres, why would anyone respect is because we "don't respect ourselves", whatever arbitrary, subjective rules non sexworkers hold), I'm going to remind you that you're part of what gets us murdered/raped/trafficked by stripping us of our humanity. Hope this clears up any confusion! [emoji172]


----------



## whimsic

Kween Kairo?


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> I am just starting!
> Kalliope kartrashian
> Kharisma kartrashian
> This could be fun!
> Karachi kartrashian



I'll join you...


Kerosene Kardashian 

Kebab Kardashian

Kaleidoscope Kardashian

If they are going for a geography theme then Kyoto Kardashian would be good because it would be a nod to her mother Tokyo.  [emoji23]

Still, pukasonqo, I think you have the win with Kleopatra! [emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

Kenya Kardashian

Or they can pi$$ off Kanye and go with Kanyetta Kardashian.


----------



## guccimamma

Kung pao


----------



## cdtracing

You ladies are hysterical with the names for Chyna & Rob's daughter!!  I can actually see her naming her baby girl Kleopatra Kartrashian give the name she gave her son.


----------



## legaldiva

Did anyone watch the show? I tried searching for it yesterday to DVR but I couldn't find it


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> I wasn't even allowed to wear red nail polish growing up. My mother always told me only hookers and strippers wear red nail polish. It wasn't until I was well into my 30's that I rebelled and wore red nail polish (Essie Russian Roulette or OPI Big Apple Red lol)





guccimamma said:


> couldn't get my ears pierced or wear makeup like everyone else......."strippers and floozies"



Mine was colored/silk underwear.  According to my mother, only "loose women" wore them.  When I got to be  in my late teens I was allowed a light pale pink or nude. Lol!!! One of the first things I did when I went to college was to buy a slew of colors.


----------



## pukasonqo

nm


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> Kenya Kardashian
> 
> Or they can pi$$ off Kanye and go with Kanyetta Kardashian.



karamba kartrashian


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kanyoplissgimmesum Kardashian.


----------



## dangerouscurves

K-a Kardashian.


----------



## berrydiva

These people are such freak shows.


----------



## Oryx816

Klingon Kardashian


----------



## morgan20

You guys are hilarious with the names


----------



## TC1

Her son's name is King?...so I'm gonna guess Kween Kardashian.


----------



## mkr

White Chyna?


----------



## dangerouscurves

^Or Kappuccinno Kardashian. Maybe Kafee'eauxlait Kardashian.


----------



## redney

Kaitlyn Kardashian.


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> Kaitlyn Kardashian.



BAM!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Khaos Kardashian
Krispy Kreme Kardashian


----------



## Aminamina

mkr said:


> White Chyna?


White Armenia  or Queen Yerevan


----------



## dangerouscurves

clevercat said:


> Khaos Kardashian
> Krispy Kreme Kardashian



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Krispy Kreme killed me!


----------



## Deco

This entire thread is killing me


----------



## chowlover2

clevercat said:


> Khaos Kardashian
> Krispy Kreme Kardashian


" dead "


----------



## cdtracing

TC1 said:


> Her son's name is King?...so I'm gonna guess Kween Kardashian.





dangerouscurves said:


> ^Or Kappuccinno Kardashian. Maybe Kafee'eauxlait Kardashian.





redney said:


> Kaitlyn Kardashian.





clevercat said:


> Khaos Kardashian
> Krispy Kreme Kardashian



I'm dying, here!!!


----------



## cdtracing

If she's not a pretty baby....K9 Kartrashian.


----------



## guccimamma

kambucha
koyote


----------



## pukasonqo

Karamel kartrashian
Kyoto kartrashian
Karachi kartrashian
Kimono kartrashian
kia-ora (the kiwis won't like this!) kartrashian


----------



## White Orchid

Kaleidoscope.

Cos it pretty much sums up the "colourful" (read: almost-incestuous) nature of the relationships in this family.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pukasonqo said:


> Karamel kartrashian
> Kyoto kartrashian
> Karachi kartrashian
> Kimono kartrashian
> kia-ora (the kiwis won't like this!) kartrashian



I think Karamel has a high chance.


----------



## clevercat

Kash Kow Kardashian.


----------



## dangerouscurves

clevercat said:


> Kash Kow Kardashian.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] You clever cat! You!!!


----------



## guccimamma

clevercat said:


> Kash Kow Kardashian.



you win.


----------



## clevercat

guccimamma said:


> you win.


----------



## letteshop

Karma Kardashian


----------



## dangerouscurves

letteshop said:


> Karma Kardashian



Karma! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## VickyB

Kalamity Kardashian
Krisis Kardashian
Katastrophe Kardashian
Knock It Off Kardashian


----------



## whimsic

I saw a clip on E where she and Rob say they won't kontinue the K tradition.

My guess is Queen Cleopatra Kardashian


----------



## Oryx816

whimsic said:


> I saw a clip on E where she and Rob say they won't kontinue the K tradition.
> 
> My guess is Queen Cleopatra Kardashian



Well, then we need to start our predictions all over!

This time, I will operate under the theory that since her mother is "Tokyo" and she is "Chyna" they will go for an Asian or geographic theme (or both).

In that case, I vote for....

Bangkok Kardashian

And before I am reviled for offering that as a baby girl's name, in my defense, I live here, and secondly, look at the parents--it IS possible.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So I just saw the tail end of their show and the preview for the rest of the season when I turned E! on for the Emmy's Red Carpet...what in the trashtastic heck did I just witness?


----------



## pukasonqo

Kombucha kartrashian
But i think this has already been suggested...
I'll stick with Kleopatra Kartrashian!
Kurosawa Kartrashian
Andromeda kartrashian ( if north is a star rob's daughter deserves a whole galaxy!)


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> Kombucha kartrashian
> But i think this has already been suggested...
> I'll stick with Kleopatra Kartrashian!
> Kurosawa Kartrashian
> Andromeda kartrashian ( if north is a star rob's daughter deserves a whole galaxy!)



Andromeda!  Yes, good burn....  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cocolo

Just heard on Wendy, that the KJDashian Girls have put together a baby shower......for rob.  The future Angela Kardashian is not invited.  Rob retailiated by posting Kylies real phone# on twitter or instagram for 6million followers.  Ouch.  But getting back to Blac Chyna's omission from the Shower invite list.   Since when is Black not welcome at a Kardashian affair?


----------



## mkr

Cocolo said:


> Just heard on Wendy, that the KJDashian Girls have put together a baby shower......for rob.  The future Angela Kardashian is not invited.  Rob retailiated by posting Kylies real phone# on twitter or instagram for 6million followers.  Ouch.  But getting back to Blac Chyna's omission from the Shower invite list.   Since when is Black not welcome at a Kardashian affair?


Um isn't the expectant mother supposed to be the guest of honor?  I know it's the 21st century and all but....


----------



## Jayne1

I only see question marks on the above post, so I did a screen grab from his account.

I think the Ks must be playing with the media on this one, anything for a storyline for their stupid show. Rob doesn't know and is taking things seriously.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I don't know how anyone puts up with Rob, he's constantly complaining about going to a party or how he looks but he can film his reality show?? Sit down baby huey


----------



## Ms.parker123

If that is true, then the Kardashians know they are wrong for that. How dare you have a baby shower just for your brother and not invite his future wife. Petty to the max. Rob took it a step to far by putting Kylie number out there, he would have been just fine with the first tweet.


----------



## mkr

That's pretty funny though.  Anyone call her?


----------



## bag-mania

TMZ is saying Rob and Chyna broke up. When did that happen? (Sorry I don't follow with them much.)


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> TMZ is saying Rob and Chyna broke up. When did that happen? (Sorry I don't follow with them much.)


I think they break up often


bag-mania said:


> TMZ is saying Rob and Chyna broke up. When did that happen? (Sorry I don't follow with them much.)


They're pretty hard to follow.


----------



## bag-mania

Thanks!



mkr said:


> I think they break up often
> 
> They're pretty hard to follow.



And they're kind of annoying when you do.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> I only see question marks on the above post, so I did a screen grab from his account.
> 
> I think the Ks must be playing with the media on this one, anything for a storyline for their stupid show. Rob doesn't know and is taking things seriously.


Apparently it was the real deal and her real phone number.


----------



## DiorT

This is another Kardashian stunt I think...I read online that Chyna posted on her snapchat that her shower was on Sunday.  They probably filmed it and we will be seeing it soon.

ETA: Maybe not...on TMZ says she agreed to separate showers so maybe hers was on Sunday anyways.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Apparently it was the real deal and her real phone number.


Lol Yikes! I'm sure the rest of them changed numbers quick. 

Side note: I was watching older seasons and Rob seemed somewhat normal back in the day. I think its Lamar that messed him up. How he talks now compared to then and how he acts is just a different person.


----------



## mkr

Rob spent his whole life with a house full of vapid women.  Now he is one as well.

Man up and put down the pity and the pot roast!


----------



## tweegy

One thing tho, Rob seems the most ratchet of the lot. He goes from 0-100 in a blink Lmao! 

Just posting Kylie's number!


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> One thing tho, Rob seems the most ratchet of the lot. He goes from 0-100 in a blink Lmao!
> 
> Just posting Kylie's number!


Rob is the messiest and has always given no effs. Just like when he called Kim a hoe. lol


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Rob is the messiest and has always given no effs. Just like when he called Kim a hoe. lol


To her face?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> To her face?


Think that's the correct clip...didn't watch all the way.


If not, here's another one
http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhB8asxmyp28psA9q3

He's called her one a few times. lol


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Think that's the correct clip...didn't watch all the way.
> 
> 
> If not, here's another one
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhB8asxmyp28psA9q3
> 
> He's called her one a few times. lol



Haha Bruce broke it up and said come on Rob let's go swim with the sharks.  It'd be easier


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Think that's the correct clip...didn't watch all the way.
> 
> 
> If not, here's another one
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhB8asxmyp28psA9q3
> 
> He's called her one a few times. lol




Memmorrrrriiieeessss


----------



## Vienna

Are they having separate showers because they broke up? I also read that they broke up.


----------



## mkr

Good grief so we're gonna have to see Kim stealing BOTH their thunder?


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Memmorrrrriiieeessss


Yes! That's the one...look at her face! I howl every time I see this.


----------



## Jayne1

Vienna said:


> Are they having separate showers because they broke up? I also read that they broke up.


That's what TMZ is reporting.

The Ks are seriously one odd family. Why have two separate showers, or even one at all.  Give her the baby gifts and some cash.  Have a quiet lunch. But no, they have two parties for the cameras, for their reality show, for their Instagrams.

Apparently he never showed up to his own baby shower, which just goes to show the women in that family have no regard to what he wants and who throws a baby shower for a dad, anyway?


----------



## ManilaMama

I don't even want to try to analyze anything these looney toons do anymore. [emoji23]

I'm more concerned about WHY my YouTube channel keeps on recommending Rob's reality show to me!!?!?! [emoji36][emoji36][emoji36]

NO YouTube! NO!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> To her face?


Yes, priceless.


----------



## VickyB

tweegy said:


> Memmorrrrriiieeessss


Kourt's expression or lack there of is the best thing going here! LMAO! Kim looks like Sheena of the jungle.


----------



## mkr

Well gee wiz I like Rob a little more now.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Oh lord TMZ is reporting the family is very concerned again..Rob gained all the weight back, him and Chyna broke up again, he hasn't left his house and now the reasoning is their r'ship. *yawn*


----------



## mkr

Oh goody.


----------



## stylemepretty

Anything to keep people talking.


----------



## TC1

Ratings for their show must have been really bad to have to drum up more BS to try to suck people into watching.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I read a million viewers stopped watching


----------



## ManilaMama

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I read a million viewers stopped watching



I'm surprised a million even did. Lol. They should have just integrated into the K's main show. That would make it more interesting. [emoji12]


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Apparently it was the real deal and her real phone number.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This is too funny!!!


----------



## bagsforme

The show is an absolute bore.  I stopped watching after first episode.  I don't want to see Rob feeling sorry for himself.  He's a lazy ass that wants everything handed to him.  Hustle like your sisters man.  He obviously has issues so if he really wants to change he needs to get professional mental help.  I hate when people complain yet do nothing to change the situation.


----------



## Jayne1

bagsforme said:


> The show is an absolute bore.  I stopped watching after first episode.  I don't want to see Rob feeling sorry for himself.  He's a lazy ass that wants everything handed to him.  Hustle like your sisters man.  He obviously has issues so if he really wants to change he needs to get professional mental help.  I hate when people complain yet do nothing to change the situation.


I watched an episode too, don't know which one.

The most bizarre thing is, he keeps repeating he doesn't want his picture taken (while on camera) and what does everyone in the family do?  Invite him to something where they take his picture. Even Chyna kept drawing him out of the house and running to every photographer she could find to take their photo.

Then he would do another taking head stating he isn't happy about getting all that attention and people snapping phonos.

No one, not one single person cares about the guy. Narcissistic bunch that they are. Including Chyna.

It got so repetitious.  That's the show.  No need to watch any more episodes.


----------



## mkr

He doesn't want his picture taken so he goes on a reality show.  He's a mess.

I will give him one thing.  Kris really made it all happen for the girls.  She dropped the ball with Rob.  All he has is his fame and she didn't promote him.  He coulda been the next Tyson Beckford.  No, no he couldn't .  But he coulda been a male model or some fluff to make him a fortune.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> He doesn't want his picture taken so he goes on a reality show.  He's a mess.
> 
> I will give him one thing.  Kris really made it all happen for the girls.  She dropped the ball with Rob.  All he has is his fame and she didn't promote him.  He coulda been the next Tyson Beckford.  No, no he couldn't .  But he coulda been a male model or some fluff to make him a fortune.


A model?  Rob?  A...model?


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> A model?  Rob?  A...model?



I think she means 150 pounds ago he could have been a model.  

He still looked good in that video when he called Kim a wh0re (on the Kim thread).  Then he holed himself up hitting the herb and some Oreos and voilà....the mess we see before us.  

Someone mentioned him feeling sorry for himself....even in the above referenced video he is doing that and Kris is crying over it.  If that is the show, just him being a downer on himself then it is no wonder no one watches!


----------



## tweegy

Who ever thought it was a good idea to give that wet blanket a show needs to re-evaluate their life choices.

 And the dude STILL looks bloated.. something aint right with this guy, he lost a bit of weight and his face still swollen. I wonder if its from drug use, dont think weed does that...


----------



## lucifers

TC1 said:


> Ratings for their show must have been really bad to have to drum up more BS to try to suck people into watching.


I for one can't watch a show where I find the main characters absolutely gross.


----------



## lucifers

bagsforme said:


> The show is an absolute bore.  I stopped watching after first episode.  I don't want to see Rob feeling sorry for himself.  He's a lazy ass that wants everything handed to him.  Hustle like your sisters man.  He obviously has issues so if he really wants to change he needs to get professional mental help.  I hate when people complain yet do nothing to change the situation.


That's why I don't feel bad for rob. He needs to go work and stop freeloading off his mama


----------



## mkr

I think Rob was pampered and spoiled when he was little.  I'm sure his dad doted on him since he was the only boy.  I think they babied him so much that he never had to think or do for himself.  Now he is useless.


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> I think Rob was pampered and spoiled when he was little.  I'm sure his dad doted on him since he was the only boy.  I think they babied him so much that he never had to think or do for himself.  Now he is useless.


His mother just bought him a house! Then she decorated it with a team of people, from the furniture, to the towels and kitchen mugs, to the decorative junk on the shelves.

That may not have been a good move, Kris. At least if he had to move boxes and go for furniture shopping, it would have motivated him to move.  Perhaps. Now what is he supposed to do?


----------



## TC1

Lolz at Blac Chyna for thinking she'd have his kid and get child support. Ha. He's never worked a day in his life.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> I think Rob was pampered and spoiled when he was little.  I'm sure his dad doted on him since he was the only boy.  I think they babied him so much that he never had to think or do for himself.  Now he is useless.



His parents divorced when he was only 4 and his father had died by the time Rob was in his mid-teens. It's safe to say Rob didn't have much in the way of a strong male role model. No offense to Bruce/Caitlyn.


----------



## Lauren611

He needs to grow the eff up.  Get on medication and support that lady during the last stages of her pregnancy.  She shouldn't have to deal with childish ********.  Quit playing the poor, pitiful me card just because your sisters are more famous and bringing in way more money.  Get over it and make your own life.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

TC1 said:


> Lolz at Blac Chyna for thinking she'd have his kid and get child support. Ha. He's never worked a day in his life.


 Right talk about hustling backwards


----------



## bagsforme

I don't think Kris dropped the ball on him.  She gave him multiple business opportunities but I'm sure cause he's lazy he didn't promote himself like his sisters.   I remember in the early years of KUWK, Kris has lined up many opportunities for him including the sock line.


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> His parents divorced when he was only 4 and his father had died by the time Rob was in his mid-teens. It's safe to say Rob didn't have much in the way of a strong male role model. No offense to Bruce/Caitlyn.



What you mean no strong male role models? He had Kris I think she has enough masculine energy for the lot.


----------



## mkr

He also had all Kim's ex husbands to help out with all that


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> He also had all Kim's ex husbands to help out with all that



And lammy cakes, don't forget lam lam!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Baby Huey is so damn annoying


----------



## Oryx816

What's with the Mexican flag?  Is the baby shower Mexican themed?  Is it in Mexico?  Are they serving beans?

I'm lost!


----------



## mkr

Oryx816 said:


> What's with the Mexican flag?  Is the baby shower Mexican themed?  Is it in Mexico?  Are they serving beans?
> 
> I'm lost!


I_t goes with the shamrock nicely._


----------



## White Orchid

I imagine it will be a very classy affair


----------



## Oryx816

mkr said:


> I_t goes with the shamrock nicely._



Yeah, really.  What are they serving at this shower?  Burritos and mashed potatoes?  I don't get the Irish and Mexican thing....[emoji848]


----------



## limom

in other news, CHYNA released Rob's phone number!
818-317-5131


----------



## Oryx816

limom said:


> in other news, CHYNA released Rob's phone number!
> 818-317-5131



What time is it there? 4am?  Let me get on my skype....


----------



## White Orchid

limom said:


> in other news, CHYNA released Rob's phone number!
> 818-317-5131


Yaaay   My phone deal is I get 100 free minutes a month to the US.
Rob, you better pick up


----------



## tweegy

Damn Chyna!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The fact that they're bringing a baby into this f*ckery makes me sad. That's one childish a$$ woman. 

Her pettiness was amusing at first but it's just  now. If she were truly Queen Petty, she would've nabbed a show on WeTv or even VH1 without Rob where Kim and Kris couldn't executive produce it and get $$ off of her. They're going to use her up and wring her out like they do everyone else. She doesn't even see it.


----------



## tweegy




----------



## clevercat

Wait, what?? I'm konfused - have they broken up, then? Poor baby Kash Kow Kardashian...


----------



## pukasonqo

The mexican flag...is he planning to claim his baby is "blaxican"?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The fact that they're bringing a baby into this f*ckery makes me sad. That's one childish a$$ woman.
> 
> Her pettiness was amusing at first but it's just  now. If she were truly Queen Petty, she would've nabbed a show on WeTv or even VH1 without Rob where Kim and Kris couldn't executive produce it and get $$ off of her. They're going to use her up and wring her out like they do everyone else. She doesn't even see it.



Amen to everything you said. Like I said in the other thread chyna is hustling backwards


----------



## MY2CENT

how old are these people, it's sad there are couples who would do anything to have a baby and trailer trash like these fools take it like a game. Its time to grow up


----------



## mkr

pukasonqo said:


> The mexican flag...is he planning to claim his baby is "blaxican"?


I thought they were Irish now.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm convinced excessive used of the sociawebs fosters these strange behaviors in people. It's like some people can't help but to be messy and their probably just as messy in real life. But it's all entertainment to me...none of them cray enough to post crazy Kanye's number though.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rumors are swirling that their romance is on the rocks.

But Blac Chyna sent a message about her love life on Friday during a joyride with her best friend Treasure.

The pregnant 28-year-old flashed the stunning diamond ring given to her by fiance Rob Kardashian as she cruised through Los Angeles, clearly keen to provide proof her engagement is still very much on.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ob-Kardashian-split-rumors.html#ixzz4Lni5fqVj


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berrydiva said:


> I'm convinced excessive used of the sociawebs fosters these strange behaviors in people. It's like some people can't help but to be messy and their probably just as messy in real life. But it's all entertainment to me...none of them cray enough to post crazy Kanye's number though.


Kanye would charge 9.99/per minute and rant at everyone who called.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Has the custody battle begun? Because that is coming.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her and rob are trash for bringing a child into their fu$$ked up lives. I'm so mad they did that. If this hood rat thinks she is gonna get child support she better think again. Rob ain't got shyt


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> Damn Chyna!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I'm convinced excessive used of the sociawebs fosters these strange behaviors in people. It's like some people can't help but to be messy and their probably just as messy in real life. But it's all entertainment to me...none of them cray enough to post crazy Kanye's number though.



[emoji23] That'd be epic!


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I'm convinced excessive used of the sociawebs fosters these strange behaviors in people. It's like some people can't help but to be messy and their probably just as messy in real life. But it's all entertainment to me...none of them cray enough to post crazy Kanye's number though.


I don't think Kanye would give it out cuz he knows what family he's married to.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> I don't think Kanye would give it out cuz he knows what family he's married to.



Isn't that exactly why he married her?


----------



## Deco

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


That's pretty much my standard response to all tweegy gifs.


----------



## White Orchid

How is she gonna clean her baby's bottom with those claws???


----------



## twin-fun

White Orchid said:


> How is she gonna clean her baby's bottom with those claws???


 Isn't that what she has Robert for?


----------



## mkr

I hope Chyna has realized that she made a really bad choice for a baby daddy. Again.  Why can't she pick a guy with steady income?


----------



## Aminamina

mkr said:


> I hope Chyna has realized that she made a really bad choice for a baby daddy. Again.  *Why can't she pick a guy with steady income?*



 Have you seen her*?*


----------



## labelwhore04

mkr said:


> I hope Chyna has realized that she made a really bad choice for a baby daddy. Again.  Why can't she pick a guy with steady income?



As if she has any options...


----------



## tweegy

Decophile said:


> That's pretty much my standard response to all tweegy gifs.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


>



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Aminamina

LMAO, Tweegy!


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Rumors are swirling that their romance is on the rocks.
> 
> But Blac Chyna sent a message about her love life on Friday during a joyride with her best friend Treasure.
> 
> The pregnant 28-year-old flashed the stunning diamond ring given to her by fiance Rob Kardashian as she cruised through Los Angeles, clearly keen to provide proof her engagement is still very much on.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ob-Kardashian-split-rumors.html#ixzz4Lni5fqVj


----------



## White Orchid

twin-fun said:


> Isn't that what she has Robert for?


Burn, lol.  Welcome aboard bish


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


>


The hayl do you find these lol   Is this for real???


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> How is she gonna clean her baby's bottom with those claws???


Same way she cleans her own. Not well.


----------



## White Orchid

Decophile said:


> Same way she cleans her own. Not well.


Oh that explains why Kim needs to keep her short.  Right, Kanye?


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> Oh that explains why Kim needs to keep her short.  Right, Kanye?



Oh, I see what you did there!....you sly bish.  

Do you think Rob likes Butterfinger candy bars?  Probably not.


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> Oh, I see what you did there!....you sly bish.
> 
> Do you think Rob likes Butterfinger candy bars?  Probably not.


Flattery will get you nowhere


----------



## mkr

How does Chyna even wipe her own @ss?  She's got that huge stomach and that huge butt?  Can she even reach back that far?


----------



## guccimamma

we should refer her to the bidet discussion in the brad and angie thread.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is just weeks away from giving birth.

And Blac Chyna showed off her huge bump on Sunday as she celebrated her pregnancy with a lavish baby shower.

No expense was spared for the fancy cloud-themed occasion, which was held at a mega mansion inside LA's posh Woodland Hills neighbourhood.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...avish-poolside-baby-shower.html#ixzz4M48Pz2wR


----------



## tweegy

I believe them when they said Rob gained the weight back....I think he did and then some...


----------



## mkr

Rob is the only Kardashian there?


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> I believe them when they said Rob gained the weight back....I think he did and then some...


Was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## White Orchid

Why are there men at a baby shower, lol?


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Why are there men at a baby shower, lol?


Wonder if TYGA was there....


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> Wonder if TYGA was there....


Well hopefully he was.  I mean he's the baby daddy to at least one of her kids.  And he's also more than likely going to be her brother-in-law if he marries Kylie.


----------



## guccimamma

its nice to see him dress up for the occasion.


----------



## White Orchid

guccimamma said:


> its nice to see him dress up for the occasion.


I can't tell if you're being facetious or not, lol.


----------



## Oryx816

mkr said:


> Rob is the only Kardashian there?



Yes, he ate all the others.


----------



## mkr

Chyna looks pretty nice here.  Actually everyone there looks happy and enjoying themselves .  And then there's Rob.  He looks like the hired help.


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> Yes, he ate all the others.


SUCH a bish


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Chyna looks pretty nice here.  Actually everyone there looks happy and enjoying themselves .  And then there's Rob.  He looks like the hired help.


Gotta agree.  I was expecting worse.


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> SUCH a bish



[emoji48]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Damn Rob is eating enough for himself, Chyna and the baby, huh?


----------



## chowlover2

I'm half expecting Rob to have the baby seeing the size of him. What became of all the weight he lost? Sympathy weight I suppose...


----------



## Deco

The matching bumps are cute.


----------



## pixiejenna

Rob looks like he gained back all the weight he lost.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## redney

There's the mic and cameras.


----------



## berrydiva

Wow. Rob gained all that weight back. Sheesh.


----------



## limom

So he is not only obese but he is balding as well?
Whatever happened to the dude?
He used to be so hot!


----------



## knasarae

White Orchid said:


> Why are there men at a baby shower, lol?



Co-ed baby showers are becoming more popular.  I'm actually helping throw one for a friend of mine this weekend.  It was her husband's request.


----------



## afsweet

I really don't understand why Rob can't shed this weight. Even if he's too lazy to diet and exercise, get lipo or something! He's always whining about how uncomfortable he is with his appearance. He used to be very handsome, and now I just feel bad for him.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Why are there men at a baby shower, lol?





knasarae said:


> Co-ed baby showers are becoming more popular.  I'm actually helping throw one for a friend of mine this weekend.  It was her husband's request.


This is true.  I had a co-ed cocktail party baby shower.  There were balloons but no over-the-top baby decorations, no games, no chocolate stained diapers, etc.  We ate and (they) drank and I opened gifts at the end.


----------



## guccimamma

Decophile said:


> This is true.  I had a co-ed cocktail party baby shower.  There were balloons but no over-the-top baby decorations, no games, no chocolate stained diapers, etc.  We ate and (they) drank and I opened gifts at the end.



i wish mine had been that way.  i hate typical baby showers, i even hated my own.  the games, the wrapping me with toilet paper...i wanted to crawl under the chair.

i refused to have one the 2nd time around. i told people they were welcome to come visit me after the baby...i just didn't want any kind of party.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Co-ed baby showers are becoming more popular.  I'm actually helping throw one for a friend of mine this weekend.  It was her husband's request.


Growing up, I thought that all baby showers were co-ed, it was just a party for us...I'd never been to one without men attending. I didn't know that it was a women's only thing until I was older....but now it seems to be more conventional that it's co-ed. Personally, that's more fun to me. I hate those baby shower games and opening of the gifts and all that crap....seems like with men there people look to make it more of a fun party/gathering type event.


----------



## guccimamma

stephc005 said:


> I really don't understand why Rob can't shed this weight. Even if he's too lazy to diet and exercise, get lipo or something! He's always whining about how uncomfortable he is with his appearance. He used to be very handsome, and now I just feel bad for him.



at one point he had it together, i think he is the only one with a college degree.

he has no father figure to tell him how to be a man. his mom is a literal pimp, and he has nothing to sell. bruce became a woman, and they pimped that out.

he's an angry dude, and he eats and smokes weed. now he's fat, and he's depressed about it.


----------



## mkr

I had a bridal shower and hated it.  I didn't have a baby shower.  I bought everything myself and never regretted it.
I would have liked having a co-ed bridal shower - with cocktails.


----------



## mkr

At this point he needs the gastric bypass.


----------



## Jayne1

He has a new accent. Rapper, like. Why.


----------



## Deco

guccimamma said:


> i wish mine had been that way.  *i hate typical baby showers*, i even hated my own.  the games, the wrapping me with toilet paper...i wanted to crawl under the chair.
> 
> i refused to have one the 2nd time around. i told people they were welcome to come visit me after the baby...i just didn't want any kind of party.


I do too.  They're torture.  I've only been to one (other than mine) and it was at my house and I planned and hosted the whole thing.  It was a regular party, zero games, festive decorations, and not like a pastel godzilla puked all over the place.


----------



## mkr

I wonder if Chyna got a bidet as a shower gift.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I wonder if Chyna got a bidet as a shower gift.


She needs the 2X size like Kim.


----------



## mkr

Maybe Rob can use the enema function and drop a few pounds.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Maybe Rob can use the enema function and drop a few pounds.


 Oh, Lord, help me!!!!!  You went there, Missy!!!!!

For it to be noticeable, he would have to be hooked up to it 24/7 for about a month!!!


----------



## ManilaMama

Do you think Rob will be a baby-wearer kinda daddy?

Does Baby Bjorn come with, um, much much longer straps?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

He is falling apart. He looks massive and his hair WOW! He has potato face


----------



## guccimamma

He's going to need a mobility scooter


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Damn he got bigger yo. Somebody need to put some holy oil on rob and put him near the cross


----------



## tulipfield

guccimamma said:


> at one point he had it together, i think he is the only one with a college degree.
> 
> he has no father figure to tell him how to be a man. his mom is a literal pimp, and he has nothing to sell. bruce became a woman, and they pimped that out.
> 
> he's an angry dude, and he eats and smokes weed. now he's fat, and he's depressed about it.



I think Kourtney has a college degree as well.


----------



## Oryx816

I thought Chyna was supposedly helping him lose weight and pushing him to go to the gym?

I don't know....there isn't much good to say about the Ks, but one positive is that those girls at least took those wolverine faces to the plastic surgeon, and seized the opportunities that came their way because let's face it, they haven't got brains or talent.  

Rob just seems lazy.  I don't watch the show so I can be wrong, but from clips I have seen here he just strikes me as whiny and lazy and maybe a bit resentful.  I do like his candor in telling off Kim.  That's fun.  

I mean, he could follow their lead, get some PS to shed the pounds.  Get a little tan going and get some "modeling" jobs or open a store like his sisters.  He could call it Rash....then again, maybe not.


----------



## White Orchid

I was about to say, "All of this!", till I got to the "get some modelling jobs" part.  Then I thought maybe you'd been drinking 


Oryx816 said:


> I thought Chyna was supposedly helping him lose weight and pushing him to go to the gym?
> 
> I don't know....there isn't much good to say about the Ks, but one positive is that those girls at least took those wolverine faces to the plastic surgeon, and seized the opportunities that came their way because let's face it, they haven't got brains or talent.
> 
> Rob just seems lazy.  I don't watch the show so I can be wrong, but from clips I have seen here he just strikes me as whiny and lazy and maybe a bit resentful.  I do like his candor in telling off Kim.  That's fun.
> 
> I mean, he could follow their lead, get some PS to shed the pounds.  Get a little tan going and get some "modeling" jobs or open a store like his sisters.  He could call it Rash....then again, maybe not.


----------



## mkr

I believe he is suffering from depression.  He needs to see a doctor.  

Him being surrounded by a gaggle of crazy women is no help.  He and Chyna aren't going to make it,  he is just going to end up her next baby daddy.  He has no plan and no ambition.  He says he doesn't want to go out in public or do anything because of his appearance but he won't do anything about that either.

For everything the K's are and are not, they were raised fairly well.  Rob is now living with some shady bullsh!t he's never really experienced before.  The way Chyna speaks to him on the little commercials I've seen is trashy.  Maybe he likes that since it's so far from where he came from, I don't know.  

But now he's going to be a father.  That's REAL and he needs to get it together for his child's sake.

Sorry to turn all serious  on anyone currently working on a buzz.  Carry on.


----------



## cdtracing

Rob does seem lazy but if he has depression issues, he probably don't want to do anything but lay around & sleep. He could use some serious therapy but so can the whole family. I'm sure PMK would pick up the tab for gastric bypass surgery if he wanted  her to.


----------



## mkr

I think he's diabetic as well.


----------



## White Orchid

As pathetic as he is, he's still my favourite lol.  I'm silently wishing for his tell-all.


----------



## limom

White Orchid said:


> As pathetic as he is, he's still my favourite lol.  I'm silently wishing for his tell-all.


You and me both


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> As pathetic as he is, he's still my favourite lol.  I'm silently wishing for his tell-all.


He could live quite well for the rest of his life on it


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I think he's diabetic as well.



That would not be a surprise.  I would imagine he has a lot of health issues; he doesn't look well to me.  If I had the access he has to all sorts of help, I would have a full time cook & nutritionist to help keep me on a healthy diet. Would benefit Chyna as well.  It's going to be tough losing all the weight she's gained.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> He could live quite well for the rest of his life on it


I'm sure he's got some stories about the family skeletons.


----------



## mrs moulds

tulipfield said:


> I think Kourtney has a college degree as well.


you're right, she does.


----------



## shiny_things

Oryx816 said:


> Yes, he ate all the others.


I'm going to hell but I did a proper belly laugh at that. I just wasn't expecting it!


----------



## labelwhore04

mkr said:


> I believe he is suffering from depression.  He needs to see a doctor.
> 
> Him being surrounded by a gaggle of crazy women is no help.  He and Chyna aren't going to make it,  he is just going to end up her next baby daddy.  He has no plan and no ambition.  He says he doesn't want to go out in public or do anything because of his appearance but he won't do anything about that either.
> 
> For everything the K's are and are not, they were raised fairly well.  Rob is now living with some shady bullsh!t he's never really experienced before.  The way Chyna speaks to him on the little commercials I've seen is trashy.  Maybe he likes that since it's so far from where he came from, I don't know.
> 
> But now he's going to be a father.  That's REAL and he needs to get it together for his child's sake.
> 
> Sorry to turn all serious  on anyone currently working on a buzz.  Carry on.



Rob's depression is gonna get even worse now that he's gotten himself involved with Chyna. He's gonna be a single dad with a crazy baby momma, things are only going to get worse from here on out.


----------



## redney

Isn't the rumor he's already someone's baby daddy?


----------



## roses5682

I wait for the day Rob spills the beans


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> I was about to say, "All of this!", till I got to the "get some modelling jobs" part.  Then I thought maybe you'd been drinking



Lol!  That's why I wrote "modeling" as in the way his sisters "model" (except Kendall).  Now that I think of it, they seem to all have done either a cover or spread but I don't remember our fair Khlogre in any spread or cover.  Still, even Khlogre with her most unfortunate looks still hustles for that cash.  Rob had the best God given looks of the whole bunch, and he seems (my exposure is limited) to have the most wit and he allowed himself to turn into the biggest mess.  

I agree with all those who have said they are waiting for his tell all book!  I don't know if he has it in him to commit to doing it as it would require him to overcome this slump he is in.  That is not the type of thing I normally read but I would make an exception and I would even buy it in hardcover to help him out.  Then of course I would burn it.

If he gets hard up enough for cash, he might, but I'm sure Kris keeps the money flowing to avoid such a catastrophe. [emoji857]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Rob and Chyna are both a total mess and I don't think they're going to do a dang thing about it.


----------



## pixiejenna

ManilaMama said:


> Do you think Rob will be a baby-wearer kinda daddy?
> 
> Does Baby Bjorn come with, um, much much longer straps?


Nope as a Kardashian I'm pretty sure that he wouldn't be carrying his kid anywhere, that's what his nanny is for!  He'll only tote his new accessory around for the paps, daddy needs to get paid lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> Isn't the rumor he's already someone's baby daddy?


He created that rumor...he tweeted a few times about some mysterious kid he had. His brain is broken I think.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Maybe he just wanted attention.


----------



## White Orchid

You'd think it was a genetic trait right?


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Maybe he just wanted attention.


----------



## stylemepretty

Sasha2012 said:


>


Pregnancy does not agree with him!


----------



## tweegy

Remember when Sox was actually good looking?!?


----------



## roses5682

I feel for Rob he is clearly going through it.


----------



## DesigningStyle

roses5682 said:


> I wait for the day Rob spills the beans


There has got to be a ton of cashola in it for him to do so.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

This baby huey complains about going to a party with family or seeing his childhood friends but he was all over Horror Nights at Universal last night? OOK


----------



## mkr

He's going to come unglued when that baby gets to be about 3 weeks old.  That's when they get difficult.


----------



## yajaira

Ew did anyone see his show? It was disgusting China tied him up and dressed as a dominatrix  put a balled gag on him then did a dance on his lap with her hudge behind , she then began to spank him! What in the heck is this garbage? Is this what young people are watching? Gross.


----------



## cdtracing

yajaira said:


> Ew did anyone see his show? It was disgusting China tied him up and dressed as a dominatrix  put a balled gag on him then did a dance on his lap with her hudge behind , she then began to spank him! What in the heck is this garbage? Is this what young people are watching? Gross.



I don't watch this one either & from what you said, I'm glad I don't!!!


----------



## guccimamma

Poor kid. I hope she finds a role model outside of these people.


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> Poor kid. I hope she finds a role model outside of these people.



I wouldn't hold my breath....I think this child is doomed before she is born given the gene pool she'll be coming from.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I saw some of their show. I don't even know if I could stand watching 3 minutes worth...


----------



## rockhollow

ChanelMommy said:


> I saw some of their show. I don't even know if I could stand watching 3 minutes worth...



I've been recording it, but just can't seem to watch it. Every time I see a clip advertising it, that's almost too much to see, and I couldn't image trying to watch an hour of it.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I feel sorry for the kid too. Her son King is going to grow up disrespecting women.


----------



## pixiejenna

When is baby Chyro coming already?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Chagall

I once really liked Sox. He was the only one of Kris kids I could stand. It is now all over between us.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://people.com/tv/blac-chyna-fires-back-after-wendy-williams-talks-family/

*Blac Chyna Fires Back After Wendy Williams Talks About Her Relationship*

Blac Chyna had _a lot _to say to Wendy Williams on Saturday.

On Friday, the TV host spent nearly five minutes of her 22-minute show dedicated to talking about Chyna and her fiancé Rob Kardashian. Speaking behind a screen that read, “Birthing for Dollars,” Williams addressed the idea of the couple documenting the birth of their child on their reality show _Rob & Chyna_. She also accused Chyna of being with the lone Kardashian brother for money and criticized the rap video star and her mother, Tokyo Toni.

“I really do love Rob and for those of us who’ve been there since the beginning, when Rob was thin, when Rob was smarter,” Williams told her live audience. “When Rob had more confidence, when Rob was dating Adrienne Bailon and he just seemed to be a different kind of guy.”



She went on to describe Chyna as a woman who “comes from the pole” and said her relationship with Kardashian is a “great come-up” for her. (Chyna famously used to work as a stripper in Miami.)

“It’s very fun to watch she and her mom Tokyo Toni come up off of the backs of people who don’t see through their ruse,” Williams said, adding that she does not think Chyna is attracted to her husband-to-be.

During the segment, Williams pulled up a recent photo of Kardashian and said, “Oh puh-lease. And it’s not even about Rob being overweight … It’s about Rob’s lack of confidence. A woman likes a man to take control.”

“Put some bass in your voice and don’t let her run over you,” she said, speaking directly to Kardashian. “It’s not attractive.”

After Williams’ rant on Friday, Chyna fired back with some choice words of her own via Instagram. In a post, showing an up-close image of Williams, Chyna wrote, “Wendy.. Wendy.. Wendy….you lost your motherf—in mind h-e? How dare you speak on me, my fiancé, and my mom like you were at the Christmas table with us?! I find it so funny how you love to talk about Rob and his insecurities like at a point in time you wasn’t a fat 400 pound ass ***** on the radio!”

Chyna went on to directly respond to some of the opinions Williams shared, particularly about her attraction to Kardashian. And at one point, she asked the host if she wanted Kardashian to be like Williams’ husband Kevin Hunter.

“You telling him to put some some bass in his voice?” she wrote. “You want him to be like Kevin? Right you want Rob to put some bass in his voice and a fist upside my head next right? You want him to be like your husband? Rob is MY MAN! MINE! I love him for who he is which is why we are together. Therefore it doesn’t f—ing matter what you ‘Think’ or ‘Want’ him to be he’s not for you B-tch!”


----------



## White Orchid

Where's that popcorn emoji thingie again?


----------



## White Orchid

Chagall said:


> I once really liked Sox. He was the only one of Kris kids I could stand. It is now all over between us.


"Us"


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Where's that popcorn emoji thingie again?



Here ya go!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> http://people.com/tv/blac-chyna-fires-back-after-wendy-williams-talks-family/
> 
> *Blac Chyna Fires Back After Wendy Williams Talks About Her Relationship*
> 
> Blac Chyna had _a lot _to say to Wendy Williams on Saturday.
> 
> On Friday, the TV host spent nearly five minutes of her 22-minute show dedicated to talking about Chyna and her fiancé Rob Kardashian. Speaking behind a screen that read, “Birthing for Dollars,” Williams addressed the idea of the couple documenting the birth of their child on their reality show _Rob & Chyna_. She also accused Chyna of being with the lone Kardashian brother for money and criticized the rap video star and her mother, Tokyo Toni.
> 
> “I really do love Rob and for those of us who’ve been there since the beginning, when Rob was thin, when Rob was smarter,” Williams told her live audience. “When Rob had more confidence, when Rob was dating Adrienne Bailon and he just seemed to be a different kind of guy.”
> 
> 
> 
> She went on to describe Chyna as a woman who “comes from the pole” and said her relationship with Kardashian is a “great come-up” for her. (Chyna famously used to work as a stripper in Miami.)
> 
> “It’s very fun to watch she and her mom Tokyo Toni come up off of the backs of people who don’t see through their ruse,” Williams said, adding that she does not think Chyna is attracted to her husband-to-be.
> 
> During the segment, Williams pulled up a recent photo of Kardashian and said, “Oh puh-lease. And it’s not even about Rob being overweight … It’s about Rob’s lack of confidence. A woman likes a man to take control.”
> 
> “Put some bass in your voice and don’t let her run over you,” she said, speaking directly to Kardashian. “It’s not attractive.”
> 
> After Williams’ rant on Friday, Chyna fired back with some choice words of her own via Instagram. In a post, showing an up-close image of Williams, Chyna wrote, “Wendy.. Wendy.. Wendy….you lost your motherf—in mind h-e? How dare you speak on me, my fiancé, and my mom like you were at the Christmas table with us?! I find it so funny how you love to talk about Rob and his insecurities like at a point in time you wasn’t a fat 400 pound ass ***** on the radio!”
> 
> Chyna went on to directly respond to some of the opinions Williams shared, particularly about her attraction to Kardashian. And at one point, she asked the host if she wanted Kardashian to be like Williams’ husband Kevin Hunter.
> 
> “You telling him to put some some bass in his voice?” she wrote. “You want him to be like Kevin? Right you want Rob to put some bass in his voice and a fist upside my head next right? You want him to be like your husband? Rob is MY MAN! MINE! I love him for who he is which is why we are together. Therefore it doesn’t f—ing matter what you ‘Think’ or ‘Want’ him to be he’s not for you B-tch!”




interesting christmas table convos those at the kartrashian table if trading insults if what, as per BC's tweet, is xmas table speak
when is klopatra kartrashian making her grand entrance?


----------



## V0N1B2

pukasonqo said:


> interesting christmas table convos those at the kartrashian table if trading insults if what, as per BC's tweet, is xmas table speak
> when is *klopatra* kartrashian making her grand entrance?


Klopatra 
Sounds like a medication for some kind of intestinal disorder.

*i know it was a typo (I think?), but it was a good one.


----------



## pukasonqo

V0N1B2 said:


> Klopatra
> Sounds like a medication for some kind of intestinal disorder.
> 
> *i know it was a typo (I think?), but it was a good one.



it was a typo...or a freudian slip! glad you guys enjoyed it
i am still going for kween kleopatra for this baby's name
or maybe ka-chiiiing would be more appropiate?


----------



## rockhollow

I think that Wendy  goes to hard on people sometimes. I know this is her MO, but I just  find it too much.
I was glad to see Chyna go back at her. And I liked that she defended her mom, and her feelings for Rob.
I thinks she really loves him and wants to be with him (even though it always looks like Rob does not make it easy).


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The child has arrived and they named her DREAM KARDASHIAN


----------



## chowlover2

Glitterandstuds said:


> The child has arrived and they named her DREAM KARDASHIAN


----------



## redney

Dream. That's disappointing. I was so hoping for Kleopatra or Kween.


----------



## V0N1B2




----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> Dream. That's disappointing. I was so hoping for Kleopatra or Kween.



same here, is a bit pedestrian but she can always be called kream if another k is needed


----------



## White Orchid

But for the next 18 years, living off the Kardashian name IS a dream (for her).  Methinks it is very befitting!


----------



## afsweet

still better than what she named her son


----------



## White Orchid

Imagine granny calling her grandkids "Dream, North, Saint!"


----------



## redney

White Orchid said:


> Imagine granny calling her grandkids "Dream, North, Saint!"


Don't forget Reign!


----------



## labelwhore04

Dream, North, Saint, Reign...... these people are idiots.


----------



## DiorT

Shocked!  They posted a nonphotoshopped picture of the baby!!  (On TMZ). 

Also shocked they didn't keep the kid in hiding waiting for the highest bidder.  Kris must be pissed!


----------



## cdtracing

redney said:


> Dream. That's disappointing. I was so hoping for Kleopatra or Kween.



Me, too.  I'm disappointed!



stephc005 said:


> still better than what she named her son


Yes, Kleopatra or Kween would be fitting to go along with King Cairo!


White Orchid said:


> Imagine granny calling her grandkids "Dream, North, Saint!"





redney said:


> Don't forget Reign!



 I guess they can name the next daughter Empress!!


----------



## troubadour

http://www.eonline.com/shows/rob_an...o-of-rob-kardashian-and-blac-chyna-s-daughter

EXCLUSIVE!
* Meet Baby Dream! See an Exclusive First Photo of Rob Kardashian and Blac Chyna's Daughter *
by Brett Malec  | Thu, Nov 10, 2016 1:12 PM








Meet baby *Dream*!

E! News has an exclusive first photo of *Rob Kardashian* and* Blac Chyna*'s baby girl, *Dream Renee Kardashian*, who was born Thursday morning at Cedars Sinai hospital in Los Angeles. The exclusive pic shows Rob and Chyna's newborn daughter lying in a blanket with a blue and pink beanie on. Little Dream gently holds on to a hand, which appears to belong to papa Rob. The newborn looks peaceful as she stares up at her dad with her dark, piercing eyes.

Now for the real question: do you think little Dream looks more like mom or dad?!


----------



## TC1

Dream?. Sounds like a stripper


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> Dream?. Sounds like a stripper


You're right.  Chyna's goal for her daughter.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

You know you're in trouble when North is the best name in the family.


----------



## cdtracing

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You know you're in trouble when North is the best name in the family.


----------



## cdtracing

Jayne1 said:


> You're right.  Chyna's goal for her daughter.


Well...I hope she has better aspirations for her daughter but you never know....she may want to follow in her mother's footsteps.


----------



## mkr

The baby is wrapped up in regular old hospital newborn attire?  Where is all the Baby Gucci?  Oh wait they're not rich.


----------



## chowlover2

mkr said:


> The baby is wrapped up in regular old hospital newborn attire?  Where is all the Baby Gucci?  Oh wait they're not rich.


But what about the $$$ from the sox empire?


----------



## berrydiva

Precious.


----------



## Nathalya

Aww

Sent from my SM-J111M using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## leeann

Ok


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> Don't forget Reign!



 and they'll call her Dreamie


----------



## VickyB

stephc005 said:


> still better than what she named her son


That's why Kween would have been perfect!


----------



## VickyB

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You know you're in trouble when North is the best name in the family.


Actually , the best name hands down is Penelope. Classic, historical.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

VickyB said:


> Actually , the best name hands down is Penelope. Classic, historical.



Yeah Mason is nice too. I thought Kourt was the reasonable one and then she goes and names her third kid Reign.


----------



## pukasonqo

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yeah Mason is nice too. I thought Kourt was the reasonable one and then she goes and names her third kid Reign.



once a kartrashian always a kartrashian


----------



## limom

Dream looks like Rob.
Sweet.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> Dream, North, Saint, Reign...... these people are idiots.



no doubt about that!!  



TC1 said:


> Dream?. Sounds like a stripper



i knew it would be something ghetto fabulous!  i don't know why these people do this to these poor babies!


----------



## arnott

tweegy said:


> Remember when Sox was actually good looking?!?



No.


----------



## DiorT

I get a weird vibe from these names.  Sound like those Gap scents in the 90s. Dream.  Rain (reign).  Even North sounds like it could have been one.  Who is next?  Grass?


----------



## rockhollow

From  the Tribune:
Rob Kardashian thinks his daughter Dream has her grandmother Kris Jenner's "haircut". 

The 29-year-old 'Keeping Up With the Kardashians' star and his fiancÃ©e Blac Chyna welcomed the tiny tot - whose full name is Dream RenÃ©e Kardashian - into the world on Thursday (11.10.16), and the Arthur George sock designer has likened the newborn's dark locks to his 61-year-old mother's short crop.

The television personality took to social media to share his views with a video of Dream in her mother's arms. 

In the clip Rob said: "Look at your Kris Jenner haircut."

And the footage, which was posted on Blac's Instagram account, was captioned: "Dream Renee Kardashian (sic)."

And Rob has since taken to his own Instagram account to praise his partner - who also has four-year-old son King Cairo with her former partner Tyga - for being "so strong". 

He wrote: "Today was amazing I am so lucky!! Thank you @blacchyna for having our baby and being so strong ! I love you so much and can't wait to see her get older day by day with you Chy! I love you and Dream so much and Appreciate both of you I know everyone saying that's my twin but that's def your nose Chy lol (sic)."

Dream was born in a luxury maternity suite, which costs an estimated $4,000-a-night, at the Cedars-Sinai hospital in Los Angeles, where Rob's sisters Kim and Kourtney Kardashian gave birth to their children. 

Although the couple couldn't wait to give the world a glimpse of their precious little girl, the Kardashian/Jenner matriarch - who witnessed the birth - reportedly hired bodyguards to ensure no photographs were taken without their consent on the premises.

Rob's older sister KhloÃ© Kardashian, 32, was the first to confirm the news of the birth as she gushed about her "miracle" niece on the photo-sharing site.

She wrote: "My new niece is absolutely stunning!!! So thankful I was able to land in time to witness this miracle happen! Praise God! (sic)."


----------



## mrs moulds

Cute baby, yet, tired of trying  to be  one up on 'the latest' names.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

When you think about it all names are weird, we're just used to hearing certain ones. I wouldn't want to carry the initial burden of weirdness though. But in twenty years it won't be weird anymore. There are a bunch of kids in this generation named Reign.


----------



## redney

Did Tyga tweet his congratulations?


----------



## knasarae

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> When you think about it all names are weird, we're just used to hearing certain ones. I wouldn't want to carry the initial burden of weirdness though. But in twenty years it won't be weird anymore. There are a bunch of kids in this generation named Reign.



Exactly.


----------



## shiny_things

Well I hope they both do good by this child and keep her away from the ****storm that is that family.

But goodness me, that child is Robert Kardashian Sr all over.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

redney said:


> Did Tyga tweet his congratulations?


haha saw what you did there my friend
well played
I was really skeptical that the baby would be rob's
but after seeing the pics i am positive its his, shes a spitting image of her daddy


----------



## Viva La Fashion

TC1 said:


> Dream?. Sounds like a stripper


hahaha you know it was inspired by her mothers early days


----------



## Lounorada

IDK, Dream doesn't sound all _that bad_ as a name to me 
Now, North and Saint are both ridiculous names, but Dream? Not so much... I've heard much worse.

The baby is cute, looks just like Rob.


----------



## Ladybug09

Lounorada said:


> IDK,* Dream doesn't sound all that bad as a name to me *
> Now, North and Saint are both ridiculous names, but Dream? Not so much... I've heard much worse.
> 
> The baby is cute, looks just like Rob.


While I don't like the name, I agree, no worse than Apple, Blue, Moon, Bronx, etc....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

There are a million Amy, Beth, Susan (insert typical 'traditional' name here) in the world so I tend to like non traditional names.  Dream isn't that bad, I expected more, tbh. 

She's precious. Looks a lot like Rob.


----------



## pukasonqo

cute baby but i am disappointed they didn't call her kween kleopatra!


----------



## White Orchid

Looks like a typical newborn to me.  Puffy


----------



## Cocosamar

That kid is the jackpot for Chyna she will never have to work


----------



## redney

Cocosamar said:


> That kid is the jackpot for Chyna she will never have to work



She knows it!


----------



## Sasha2012

via instagram


----------



## ChanelMommy

awh cute pics of Dream


----------



## pixiejenna

Honestly the name is disappointing I was expecting something funner.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

They welcomed daughter Dream Renee Kardashian on Thursday morning.

And Blac Chyna and Rob Kardashian didn't waste any time creating social media accounts for their little girl, sharing snaps from the hospital that same day.

On Friday the pair posted the little girl's first tweet, a shot of Chyna, 28, breastfeeding her, with the caption: 'Morning it's bonding time with mommy!'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Dream-newborn-baby-s-tweet.html#ixzz4PrfpgXQ5


----------



## White Orchid

Well, she'll fit right in with the family who relish in flaunting their tits at any and every opportune moment.


----------



## pixiejenna

I take back my comment on the name #teamdream. This girl will probably be the smartest of all of the kids and will hustle unlike anything the K's wildest dreams. No wonder PMK is making nice  (for now at least) especially since her prized pony is in the kartrashian protection program. She's probably sitting waiting to sink her teeth into the newest addition to the family. 

Omg it all makes sense now I understand why Kimbo "let socks take over her site and post Halloween pics of her and the kids on her site".  PMK is already moving on from her not only is Kimbo dying not being in the spotlight now she's being upstaged by her 1 day old niece. So in typical Kimbo fashion she had to post pictures of herself to steal attention away from the baby. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

Yes how coincidental that Kim would post as soon as the baby was born. SMH


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Seriously? A tit shot already?


----------



## mkr

The poor baby is already on snapchat.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Rob don't want to be seen by his childhood friends but his daughter can be shown all over social media??? Bye, Humpty!


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> Rob don't want to be seen by his childhood friends but his daughter can be shown all over social media??? Bye, Humpty!


Humpty tho? Lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

berrydiva said:


> Humpty tho? Lol





berrydiva said:


> Humpty tho? Lol



He just looks like Humpty the big egg on the wall LOL


----------



## kkfiregirl

So happy to see her breastfeeding!


----------



## mkr

kkfiregirl said:


> So happy to see her breastfeeding!


Me too but the close up wasn't necessary.


----------



## kkfiregirl

mkr said:


> Me too but the close up wasn't necessary.



No it definitely wasn't [emoji848]


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> via instagram


Beautiful baby and her little boy is too cute. He has her dimples.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Beautiful baby and her little boy is too cute. He has her dimples.


and her forehead... before the reduction surgery


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> and her forehead... before the* reduction surgery*


Dang, they have a surgery for everything..I had to look that up.

ETA: ok, it's just the the hairline lowering...I've seen that before. It really does make a difference for people.


----------



## mkr

She had forehead reduction surgery?  Okay googled it...






 TA DA!


----------



## Ladybug09

mkr said:


> She had forehead reduction surgery?  Okay googled it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TA DA!


Dang, she had a forehead like her momma...Did she bleach also?


----------



## White Orchid

Forehead what????


----------



## mkr

I think she just had a hair transplant.  I just wanna say it was a huge success.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I would say it was money well spent.  but she wasted all kinds of money on that arse


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Forehead reduction or did she bring her hairline down? Which is it? I need to before and afters using the same angle. 

I've never paid attention before....


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Forehead reduction or did she bring her hairline down? Which is it? I need to before and afters using the same angle.
> 
> I've never paid attention before....


to me they are the same, reduced forehead by using hair transplants.


----------



## White Orchid

I so cannot wait for their Xmas card photo shoot with Tyga stood next to his ex who could turn out to be his Sister-in-law and with Kylie stood next to her possibly future Sister-in-law *and* her stepson *and* niece all in the one family.  It's like a Jerry Springer show all rolled into one


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> She had forehead reduction surgery?  Okay googled it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TA DA!


Stop that....lol. That pic on the left looks shopped. ETA: now that I look at it, is that even her on the left?











She has a lot of forehead space but it doesn't look as severe as that other pic. She looks like she wears her wigs lower.


----------



## legaldiva

I spent too long on children's cases seeing what happens to kids born into such instability, immaturity and selfishness.  Hopefully money can buy some incredible caregivers, because from what I saw on "Rob & Chyna," this poor baby is going to need it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Meh, whatever she did,I know that she should've left the behind God have her alone. She was a cute girl with a nice shape.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> to me they are the same, reduced forehead by using hair transplants.


Yep I went to a plastic surgery site and he said that the transplant and reduction are the same thing. Basically the transplant is used to reduce the size of the forehead. Now people who have bulges on their forehead can do forehead shaving to shave down the skull/ bone


----------



## shiny_things

Now I'm all for breastfeeding and think it's gross that women are shamed for breastfeeding in public. But you KNOW the only reason Chyna has posted that picture is to get people commenting so she can then act outraged as if she didn't know exactly what she was doing.


----------



## kkfiregirl

shiny_things said:


> Now I'm all for breastfeeding and think it's gross that women are shamed for breastfeeding in public. But you KNOW the only reason Chyna has posted that picture is to get people commenting so she can then act outraged as if she didn't know exactly what she was doing.



Yup, because breastfeeding isn't about showing off your tits.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Ladybug09 said:


> Yep I went to a plastic surgery site and he said that the transplant and reduction are the same thing. Basically the transplant is used to reduce the size of the forehead. Now people who have bulges on their forehead can do forehead shaving to shave down the skull/ bone



Oh my. Shaving down skull bone, wow. Seems like too much.


----------



## mkr

kkfiregirl said:


> Oh my. Shaving down skull bone, wow. Seems like too much.


Okay that's just too much information.


----------



## Deco

It amazes me what people do to themselves for "beauty."  I don't judge them for wanting to like what they see in the mirror.  i'm just amazed the lengths they'll go to.  I have to be at death's door before I'll go to a doctor for necessary treatments.  I can't imagine willingly getting scalped, shaved, and stitched back up again.  i don't even like the PITA factor of it, much less the planning, pain, risks, healing process, downtime, loss of sleep, being drugged out during recovery, looking like hell until things settle in, the production involved in doing it.  It's all one never-ending nightmare to me.  Sign me up for quick injections/fillers all day long, but I can't let anyone cut into me because I'm just too ... LAZY to go through the ordeal.  I throw in the towel, like now.


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> It amazes me what people do to themselves for "beauty."  I don't judge them for wanting to like what they see in the mirror.  i'm just amazed the lengths they'll go to.  I have to be at death's door before I'll go to a doctor for necessary treatments.  I can't imagine willingly getting scalped, shaved, and stitched back up again.  i don't even like the PITA factor of it, much less the planning, pain, risks, healing process, downtime, loss of sleep, being drugged out during recovery, looking like hell until things settle in, the production involved in doing it.  It's all one never-ending nightmare to me.  Sign me up for quick injections/fillers all day long, but I can't let anyone cut into me because I'm just too ... LAZY to go through the ordeal.  I throw in the towel, like now.


I see your point but you probably don't have a fivehead.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Deco said:


> It amazes me what people do to themselves for "beauty."  I don't judge them for wanting to like what they see in the mirror.  i'm just amazed the lengths they'll go to.  I have to be at death's door before I'll go to a doctor for necessary treatments.  I can't imagine willingly getting scalped, shaved, and stitched back up again.  i don't even like the PITA factor of it, much less the planning, pain, risks, healing process, downtime, loss of sleep, being drugged out during recovery, looking like hell until things settle in, the production involved in doing it.  It's all one never-ending nightmare to me.  Sign me up for quick injections/fillers all day long, but I can't let anyone cut into me because I'm just too ... LAZY to go through the ordeal.  I throw in the towel, like now.



It's the pressure that society puts on these women to look perfect. 

I could not imagine cutting off my gums or shaving my skull bones, but I might think differently if every part of me was constantly scrutinized.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> I see your point but you probably don't have a fivehead.


I had to google fivehead.  
Even if I did, my laziness has a sixhead.


----------



## Deco

kkfiregirl said:


> It's the pressure that society puts on these women to look perfect.
> 
> I could not imagine cutting off my gums or shaving my skull bones, but I might think differently if every part of me was constantly scrutinized.


Well, it's a bit circular, isn't it?  These people willingly put themselves in places/careers where they're constantly scrutinized.  They put themselves through these procedures to gain entry into those circles. Chicken or egg?


----------



## Jayne1

I had no idea people could lower their forehead, I thought it was only about raising the hairline, like Jennifer Aniston, Rita Hayworth and Julia Louis-Dreyfus (check out her Seinfeld days.)

Anyway, I goggled and it seems she did.  Also the new hairline seems a bit straight.  Maybe she didn't go to the best doctor... ?


----------



## kkfiregirl

Deco said:


> Well, it's a bit circular, isn't it?  These people willingly put themselves in places/careers where they're constantly scrutinized.  They put themselves through these procedures to gain entry into those circles. Chicken or egg?



True, all good points.


----------



## Jayne1

Deco said:


> Well, it's a bit circular, isn't it?  These people willingly put themselves in places/careers where they're constantly scrutinized.  They put themselves through these procedures to gain entry into those circles. Chicken or egg?


Good point.  Then they want more procedures to keep up.


----------



## Sasha2012

She gave birth just over a week ago and on Saturday Blac Chyna was spotted in public for the first time since welcoming daughter Dream into the world.

The former exotic model sported a long lavender wig, that she'd debuted for the first time on Snapchat on Friday, and showcased her post-baby body in skintight leggings and matching t-shirt.

Rob Kardashian's curvy fiancee is already working on shedding pounds and looked fit and fabulous as she stepped out near the couple's home in Calabasas, just northwest of LA.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-giving-birth-baby-Dream.html#ixzz4QWaDrHRI


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha, you shouls know better by now. Append a warning, woman!


----------



## Deco

Her stomach is shockingly flat 1. given that she just gave birth, and 2. for that body, regardless of recent pregnancy.


----------



## White Orchid

I think all the weight was gained in her horrendous backside hence the flat tummy.


----------



## LaAgradecida

That baby is FUGLY.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Stop that....lol. That pic on the left looks shopped. ETA: now that I look at it, is that even her on the left?




I was wondering the same about that one on the left- doesn't look like her at all!


----------



## mkr

Doesn't look like she's breast feeding either.


----------



## Jayne1

This looks like a face that's saying… what do I now.  Do I have to feed it and look after it?

I'm sure she had more loving photos to post, she should have posted them.


----------



## mkr

She's probably wondering when all the nannies will show up.  Sorry hun, Rob's not rich.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> *This looks like a face that's saying… what do I now.  Do I have to feed it and look after it?*
> 
> I'm sure she had more loving photos to post, she should have posted them.




since she already has one - i don't think that was her thought!  LOL   i hope not!

looks like she was looking at someone or something that was going on in the room and someone snapped a pic.  i hate when that happens!


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> This looks like a face that's saying… what do I now.  Do I have to feed it and look after it?
> 
> I'm sure she had more loving photos to post, she should have posted them.


She already has a kid...why so pressed tho?


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> She already has a kid...why so pressed tho?


Maybe she just found out that this baby daddy doesn't have any more money than the last one?


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> since she already has one - i don't think that was her thought!  LOL   i hope not!
> 
> looks like she was looking at someone or something that was going on in the room and someone snapped a pic.  i hate when that happens!


I was just interrupting the photo she posted to her IG.  Not the usual lovingly looking at the precious new baby kind of photo you often see.  I know this is her second child, the photo makes her look separate from the baby.

She posted this photo and I'm making a supposition looking at it.  Others will see  it differently, since it's just a photo.


----------



## mkr

She probably posted that pic because it was the one she looked the best in.


----------



## Ladybug09

her body looks painful, swollen, like everything hurts.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chyna has always kept a side hustle, I'll give her that. She seemed to getting along just fine before Rob stepped in the picture. 

I saw on Twitter that she's now a MAC ambassador. Alright, Angela Kardahsian.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Chyna has always kept a side hustle, I'll give her that. She seemed to getting along just fine before Rob stepped in the picture.
> 
> I saw on Twitter that she's now a MAC ambassador. *Alright, Angela Kardahsian*.





i love it!    and yes she is always werking!


----------



## White Orchid

Have these been posted?  Gosh, just when you thought no one could have a butt worse than Kim's


----------



## White Orchid

Good God.


----------



## chowlover2

I think I need to bleach my eyeballs...


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Good God.



Law Have Mercy!!!! That's the size of a small planet!


----------



## cdtracing

chowlover2 said:


> I think I need to bleach my eyeballs...



I'll take some of that eyeball bleach if there's any left over.


----------



## Esizzle

GOSH so unattractive. How in the world does she find pants that fit that massive monstrosity?


----------



## White Orchid

I want to know, is it even possible to lie flat on your back when your ass is that huge as in distorted?  I genuinely want to know.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> I want to know, is it even possible to lie flat on your back when your ass is that huge as in distorted?  I genuinely want to know.


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> I want to know, is it even possible to lie flat on your back when your ass is that huge as in distorted?  I genuinely want to know.



Good question!!  Seems like it would be physically impossible.


----------



## gillianna

Her butt looks like it would be impossible to fit on a toilet seat.


----------



## cdtracing

gillianna said:


> Her butt looks like it would be impossible to fit on a toilet seat.



They'll just be a lot of over hang.  Sort of like a toilet seat muffin top!


----------



## pixiejenna

White Orchid said:


> I want to know, is it even possible to lie flat on your back when your ass is that huge as in distorted?  I genuinely want to know.


I'm guessing that she probably sleeps on  top of a lot of pillows to help support her back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

They welcomed their newborn Dream Kardashian earlier this month.

And just two weeks later, Rob Kardashian and his fiancee Blac Chyna were spotted out for the first time with their bouncing baby girl.

A day after Thanksgiving, the couple took their daughter with them while running errands in Beverly Hills.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...na-spotted-baby-Dream-time.html#ixzz4RWI8vc6T


----------



## White Orchid

cdtracing said:


> They'll just be a lot of over hang.  Sort of like a toilet seat muffin top!


Thanks for the visual, bish


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Thanks for the visual, bish



I knew you would like it!!


----------



## Jayne1

They never go anywhere without a camera...


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> They never go anywhere without a camera...



what, a missed gifting this life changing moment to posterity??
did you flunked kartrashians 101???? tsk, tsk


----------



## pixiejenna

Apparently Dream not even a month old and she's already hustling they posted a video of her wearing Robs Sox  dressed up in a Christmas themed video playing Santa baby in the back round. On a side note I legitimately had no idea that robs Sox where still being made.


----------



## ChanelMommy

His weight fluctuates often, hun? Btw-love their babys name.


----------



## yajaira

gillianna said:


> Her butt looks like it would be impossible to fit on a toilet seat.


So does Robs .....lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Saturday night may be a party night, but during the day, it can often be pleasant stretch of time to relax with loved ones.

Kylie Jenner enjoyed a bit of her day with the newest member of her constantly expanding family.

The 19-year-old uploaded a Snapchat video of herself cradling Dream Kardashian, newborn daughter of Kylie's half-brother Rob Kardashian.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dashian-new-Snapchat-posts.html#ixzz4SUyAp03o


----------



## guccimamma

why did she have to put her boobs in the baby picture?


----------



## mkr

guccimamma said:


> why did she have to put her boobs in the baby picture?


She's probably wondering why she had to put the baby in her boob picture.


----------



## zen1965

^This x1000.
On a different note: Sweet baby - unfortunately doomed by association.


----------



## White Orchid

This reminds me of that time Kim wished Mason a happy birthday by posting a picture of herself in a bikini by the pool with Mason almost as an incidental in the photo.  Kylie, the new Kim K.


----------



## guccimamma

pixiejenna said:


> Apparently Dream not even a month old and she's already hustling they posted a video of her wearing Robs Sox  dressed up in a Christmas themed video playing Santa baby in the back round. *On a side note I legitimately had no idea that robs Sox where still being made*.



i'm sure he has a warehouse full of them somewhere.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> She's probably wondering why she had to put the baby in her boob picture.


 I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


> She's probably wondering why she had to put the baby in her boob picture.



now that's thinking like a kardashian. (i guess a jenner in this case).


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> She's probably wondering why she had to put the baby in her boob picture.


 So true.


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> She's probably wondering why she had to put the baby in her boob picture.




What's with her pop-up store?  Does it stay open or was it a weekend thing?


----------



## limom

wow, that baby is all Kardashian.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That baby is Rob's twin, she's cute.


----------



## Sasha2012

She welcomed daughter Dream Kardashian just over a month ago.

And Blac Chyna was making sure new big brother, King Cairo, didn't feel left out on Sunday, as she treated him to an outing.

The 28-year-old former stripper showed off her figure as she was spotted taking her four-year-old to a bowling alley in Woodland Hills, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-King-Cairo-spin-new-trike.html#ixzz4SgrwS8hx


----------



## Deco




----------



## berrydiva

That baby is adorb


----------



## berrydiva

Her behind looks so stupid. 

On another note, she has beautiful hair. I get why she wears wigs but her natural hair is nice and thick, wish she'd wear it natural more often.


----------



## zen1965

You know you are in trouble when the Daily Fail refers to your body just as "body" omitting scrumptiously svelty adjectives.


----------



## cdtracing

Her azz & legs look like oversized sausages trying to burst out of the casings.


----------



## mkr

They actually called her the former stripper.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> They actually called her the former stripper.



I saw that too!!!


----------



## morgan20

Less is more with Blac Chyna...she naturally a beautiful woman!


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm surprised her hair is so long. I guess with all the wigs she wears I expected it to be shorter.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

pixiejenna said:


> I'm surprised her hair is so long. I guess with all the wigs she wears I expected it to be shorter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app



When worn and cared for properly wigs/sew ins are considered protective styles. She's dying, frying the wigs so her hair grows and stays healthy. Just because you wear wigs and weaves doesn't mean you're bald headed, lol. 

Chyna has gorgeous hair. I think she's pretty when she's not overdoing it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> I'm surprised her hair is so long. I guess with all the wigs she wears I expected it to be shorter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


and people think wigs/weaves take your hair out.  I mean it can, without proper care and technique.


----------



## Deco

I thought pixiejenna meant that long hair is harder to stuff under a wig, and not that wigs destroy hair or its quality.  I have no experience with wigs, but I imagine that if I wore wigs all the time, I'd keep my own hair trimmed down on purpose to make it easier to wear wigs.  I'm probably revealing how little I know about how wigs work these days   .


----------



## mkr

We need a good wig discussion to derail this thread.  Cuz we are due. Who knows all about wigs cuz I sure don't.


----------



## limom

She does have nice natural hair.
I wonder if she keeps it braided or if she pins under her wigs....


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> She does have nice natural hair.
> I wonder if she keeps it braided or if she pins under her wigs....



She gets it braided in a beehive pattern.  She showed it on IG.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Deco said:


> I thought pixiejenna meant that long hair is harder to stuff under a wig, and not that wigs destroy hair or its quality.  I have no experience with wigs, but I imagine that if I wore wigs all the time, I'd keep my own hair trimmed down on purpose to make it easier to wear wigs.  I'm probably revealing how little I know about how wigs work these days   .



Typically hair is braided under wigs which is what keeps it 'protected'.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Deco said:


> I thought pixiejenna meant that long hair is harder to stuff under a wig, and not that wigs destroy hair or its quality.  I have no experience with wigs, but I imagine that if I wore wigs all the time, I'd keep my own hair trimmed down on purpose to make it easier to wear wigs.  I'm probably revealing how little I know about how wigs work these days   .


If you get a good braider to lay the foundation, you won't have to stuff it under the wig.  It will lay flat and then the weaving won't look lumpy.  It's all about skill and technique

and I wasn't referring to her comment about destroying hair, it's a sentiment some people have for some odd reason..  Now take Queen Campbell, her edges have been SNATCHED by improper weave/wig care.  Then others like Chyna, the hair is perfect


----------



## poopsie

At least once a week I get so frustrated with my locks that I want to shave my head and just wear wigs


----------



## Deco

I always thought putting a wig on was a shortcut to great looking hair, and also to radically changing your looks in a snap.  I didn't realize how much work went into getting it right.  With all the braiding that has to be technical and exacting, it's nothing like slapping a hat on and running off.  Sounds like it's not even something you could do alone without expert help.


----------



## limom

Deco said:


> I always thought putting a wig on was a shortcut to great looking hair, and also to radically changing your looks in a snap.  I didn't realize how much work went into getting it right.  With all the braiding that has to be technical and exacting, it's nothing like slapping a hat on and running off.  Sounds like it's not even something you could do alone without expert help.


It really depends what type of hair you have.
I have fine hair and a simple wig cap does the trick.


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> I always thought putting a wig on was a shortcut to great looking hair, and also to radically changing your looks in a snap.  I didn't realize how much work went into getting it right.  With all the braiding that has to be technical and exacting, it's nothing like slapping a hat on and running off.  Sounds like it's not even something you could do alone without expert help.



Oh yes you can!  My 85 year old Italian Nana used to put her wig on like a hat every Sunday for church.  Hair stuck out everywhere.  No one said a word.


----------



## TC1

Who's looking at her hair when her lower half looks like cottage cheese in a Hefty bag?. Damn, lay off those super tight leggings if you ain't got the bod.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Oh yes you can!  My 85 year old Italian Nana used to put her wig on like a hat every Sunday for church.  Hair stuck out everywhere.  No one said a word.


Aww, funny and yet so sweet!!!


----------



## White Orchid

TC1 said:


> Who's looking at her hair when her lower half looks like cottage cheese in a Hefty bag?. Damn, lay off those super tight leggings if you ain't got the bod.


Yep, that's me.  I don't even see her face I'm that distracted by the rest of her body.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Aww, funny and yet so sweet!!!



Well she wasn't sweet.  She was kinda mean and would swear at me and my sisters in Italian if we didn't eat all our dinner,  You know, starving people in China.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Well she wasn't sweet.  She was kinda mean and would swear at me and my sisters in Italian if we didn't eat all our dinner,  You know, starving people in China.


Oops, my bad.  Btw, I do the starving people in Africa line to my friend's kids all the time!  My Mother did it with me so I'm guessing it's a genetic thing in my case, lol.  Well, that, coupled with the religious part that we can't waste food.


----------



## pixiejenna

Deco said:


> I thought pixiejenna meant that long hair is harder to stuff under a wig, and not that wigs destroy hair or its quality.  I have no experience with wigs, but I imagine that if I wore wigs all the time, I'd keep my own hair trimmed down on purpose to make it easier to wear wigs.  I'm probably revealing how little I know about how wigs work these days [emoji14]  .


This is what I was thinking. I had no idea that people braided their hair to put on wigs. I figured that long hair would just make it lumpy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> Well she wasn't sweet.  She was kinda mean and would swear at me and my sisters in Italian if we didn't eat all our dinner,  You know, starving people in China.




for many european cultures food=love so yup, that plate had to be emptied!
one of my good friends is greek, her yiayia and her mum would not let you leave the house with a half emptied dish


----------



## mkr

Okay back on topic.  I never realized wigs are very much about fashion choices until a few years ago.

But Both my daughters cut off their super long hair and donated it to Locks of Love.  I highly recommend doing that if someone wants to cut their long hair to short.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Chyna's IG is supposedly being live hacked. 

To be honest I can't understand most of the stuff he had written in DM anyway so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## kirsten

Dang Rob is snapchatting showing that Chyna took all the baby and Kings stuff out of the house. Took it all and left him.


----------



## mkr

Shocker


----------



## kirsten

From her back up Instagram. Her normal one got hacked.


----------



## saira1214

Their show is premiering tomorrow. Coincidence? Lol


----------



## mkr

Oh she said she gave up her pride and moved into KYLIE's house. I never thought anything of it until Chyna said it.  That must have stung.


----------



## TC1

Oh, the drama.


----------



## TC1

I just looked up this IG and it says No Posts Yet, must have been deleted already?


----------



## iluvmybags

*Rob Kardashian Snapchats Empty Nursery After Blac Chyna Moves Out, Takes Baby Dream in Shocking Split*



> Heartbreaking. Rob Kardashian took to Snapchat on Saturday, December 17, to reveal that Blac Chyna had moved out and taken their daughter, Dream, with her along with the contents of the nursery.
> 
> The shocking move came shortly after Chyna, 28, revealed that her Instagram account had been hacked and several of her alleged direct messages were posted online. Some of the messages detailed her plans to trademark the Kardashian name after they married next July, others allegedly showed her referring to her fiancé as "fat" and "lazy," and claiming that she would give him a year and then end things with him.
> 
> Kardashian, 29, appeared to have been crying as he posted Snapchat videos showing Dream's empty nursery and the Christmas tree and decorations set up for his first holiday with his fiancée and only child.
> 
> "I've got the Christmas tree all set up for Chyna and the baby but they left me," he said in one of the videos.
> 
> "So I get home and Chyna took the baby, took the whole nursery we built," the Rob & Chyna star continued. "And Chyna took everything that we built for the nursery for the baby Dream and she left, and she just left me alone and took the baby."
> 
> He revealed that she also took all the furnishings from the room that they'd decorated for King, her son with ex Tyga.
> 
> "I'm pretty upset and I'm pretty sad because it's about to be Christmas and I want to be with my baby," Kardashian added.
> 
> He showed the home decorated with Christmas lights, a tree and the gingerbread house with all of their names on it.
> 
> "I don't mean to keep talking about all this but it's making me really sad," he added. "So yeah I am not feeling so good and it's [inaudible]."
> 
> Rob subsequently posted a message on Instagram, writing, "Sorry to be so open but I'm not feeling so good after seeing @blacchyna messages about me and what her plans were. I have never been this heartbroken in my life. I don't mind being so open or if anyone thinks I'm being weak but I don't play when it comes to Family and Chyna was my Family and thought we were getting married. I treated her as a Queen."
> 
> "My baby girl is 1 month old and Chyna took her and left this beautiful home that I just bought for us. Right before Christmas. Someone I have given my all too," he continued. "I Loved every inch of that woman and loved everything that came with her. I truly loved Angela. I gave everything I owned for her. Didn't know I was just part of her plan. I really believed she was in love with me the way that I was with her and I am so hurt and never felt this before. It's different when you have a kid with someone. And after reading Chyna's messages to her best friend she was going to drop me after a year. She didn't even make it to that. I am so broken. This is a woman I fought my entire family for. I was in love with this woman to the fullest and I was none of that to her."
> 
> Chyna gave her side of the story in a post on her new Instagram account, blaming Kardashian for her account being hacked and declaring that it was over between them.
> 
> "I'M DONE ! This entire year I have done nothing but help Rob! It's so SAD & PATHETIC how low he'd stoop to cover up HIS PERSONAL ISSUES! Rob is mentally ill & refuses to seek help! He self medicates which makes it worse. I have done nothing but help & loved him from the beginning!" she wrote. "It's Chy here I got my own!!! I was doing swell before I got with him! I got him out of khloe's house, helped him lose all that f--king weight for him to do nothing & gain it all back! Rob asked for all of this! Rob begged me to have Dream! He stressed me out my ENTIRE PREGNANCY!!! Accusing me of cheating, going crazy on me with massive text blast daily! being an absolute lunatic & then cover it up with gifts! I was verbally abused every other day. I was still there with nothing but high hopes for us!"
> 
> She claimed that after they moved into his sister Kylie Jenner's house earlier this month, Kardashian started "calling me all types of *****es & hoes! AND I NEVER NOT ONCE CHEATED ON ROB! EVER!" I gave him the passcode to my phone I have nothing to hide."
> 
> "He refuses to do anything!" she continued. "Eat healthy, work out, work, anything positive, he does nothing!"
> 
> Chyna then went on to claim that the messages leaked on Instagram on Saturday were old and she blamed Kardashian for the hack. "He only did this because when he went through my phone he couldn't find anything to be mad about! He's on snapchat acting hurt but he's yet to come see Dream yet! He knows where we are!"
> 
> "Honestly it's only so much a person can take," she added. "Everyone has tried to help Rob. I've gone beyond to help & so has his family! He's been diagnosed and clinically depressed for 4yrs. I'm done with the situation until he gets help. I have no longer have time to feed into Robert's shenanigans I have 2 children & myself to fend for. What hurts the most is watching him do this to me knowing my last situation and promising to never put me through it. Especially after our child is only 1 month. I hope he gets the medical help he needs. If you have ever dealt with a bipolar/depressed person you unders[tand]."
> 
> Shortly after posting her message, Chyna deleted it and the rest of the posts on her new account.



http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...shian-takes-baby-dream-in-shock-split-w456623


----------



## kirsten

She took all the food out of the cabinets and refrigerators too. lol


----------



## sabrunka

This is such a mess.  Ps sorry for reposting this image!


----------



## TC1

kirsten said:


> She took all the food out of the cabinets and refrigerators too. lol


How long had he been out of the house for her to do all this, dismantle a crib, have a moving truck take out furniture and had no idea?. Clearly wasn't just off on a run to the corner store.


----------



## kirsten

TC1 said:


> How long had he been out of the house for her to do all this, dismantle a crib, have a moving truck take out furniture and had no idea?. Clearly wasn't just off on a run to the corner store.



Yup plus the carpets are nicely vacuumed. If she was moving that all out it wouldn't look so neat. I'm guessing she never moved in, yet. And all this is fake to tune in tomorrow.


----------



## TC1

I just read on TMZ that Chyna said something about Rob hasn't even come to see Dream. Why would he need to go see her if they were living together?. It's all very fishy.


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> Oh she said she gave up her pride and moved into KYLIE's house. I never thought anything of it until Chyna said it.  That must have stung.


I read they moved in to one of Kylie's homes... but didn't Kris buy him a house last year? She fully furnished it too, while he stood around and watched the staff moving furniture and arranging nicknacks.

So, I wonder what happened to his house?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I honestly sometimes can't believe that these are real people...living in the world...responsible for a human infant...


----------



## shiny_things

This whole thing is so pathetic I don't even have words, stunt or otherwise. Makes me think patenting licences would be a good idea so complete incompetent morons stop bringing children into messes like this.


----------



## redney

Pathetic PR stunt for their show. PMK, this one is way too obvious.


----------



## Chagall

TC1 said:


> I just read on TMZ that Chyna said something about Rob hasn't even come to see Dream. Why would he need to go see her if they were living together?. It's all very fishy.


Dream?? You have to be kidding! Guess I had better go back a few pages and read through this thread.


----------



## mkr

Rob used to be so private and now he's posting BS and family drama for the world to see?  I'm starting to think that maybe Chyna is the sane one in the family.  And she wants to trademark the K name for herself?  Honey you need to run - not walk - far far away.


----------



## bisousx

mkr said:


> Rob used to be so private and now he's posting BS and family drama for the world to see?  I'm starting to think that maybe Chyna is the sane one in the family.  And she wants to trademark the K name for herself?  Honey you need to run - not walk - far far away.



He's really not that private. He says weird ish and then deletes it. I think sometimes people don't catch it because his family is able to silence him.  
As much as I have no hope for the other Kardashian babies, I feel the most sorry for this one.. the child of the unmarketable Kardashian  and I don't even know how to describe Angela.


----------



## bisousx

I hope Dream doesn't grow up feeling inferior to her cousins


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Did anyone watch his video? At the end that looks like someone with meth issues.


----------



## starsandbucks

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Did anyone watch his video? At the end that looks like someone with meth issues.


I had the same thought. He appeared to have strange lockjaw situation going on.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm gonna sound like a complete bish, but that line about loving "every inch of her" made me chuckle.  That's a whole lotta lovin'


----------



## Chagall

White Orchid said:


> I'm gonna sound like a complete bish, but that line about loving "every inch of her" made me chuckle.  That's a whole lotta lovin'


----------



## mkr

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Did anyone watch his video? At the end that looks like someone with meth issues.


Well Chyna really did put his issues out there.  She said he was using drugs.  But meth?  I don't know much about it but I was thinking maybe cocaine .


----------



## Chagall

Oh I think it's probably just a caffeine buzz.


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I honestly sometimes can't believe that these are real people...living in the world...responsible for a human infant...





shiny_things said:


> This whole thing is so pathetic I don't even have words, stunt or otherwise. Makes me think patenting licences would be a good idea so complete incompetent morons stop bringing children into messes like this.




 i so agree with these!  i don't even watch their shows and i am sick of seeing this about them - first story on my homepage all weekend long and again this morning!! lawd they are so pathetic!!   as my mom used to say when we complained about our boyfriends - "well you picked him now deal with it!"


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Having babies for sh!ts, giggles and storylines...pathetic.


----------



## mkr

This has all the makings of and episode of Cops.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm so sick & tired of these people.  It's now on the news feeds that they are having an IG war.  I didn't even bother to read the articles.  These people are truly legends in their own minds to think they are actually relevant to real people!!  When I was young, these are the kind of people NO ONE would have given them the time of day!!  I think this is all just a really crappy PR stunt to get people to watch their show, not that I would to begin with.  I feel sorry for that poor baby who didn't ask to born into this crazy mess.  She's going to be used as a pawn for the rest of her life.  SMDH!


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> This has all the makings of and episode of Cops.


 Bad boys, bad boys....Whatcha gonna do????


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> This has all the makings of and episode of Cops.


more like Maury Povich mixed with Jerry Springer


----------



## poopsie

If he is that porky and using meth......................well, they mustn't be making it like they used to


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What ever happened to his other alleged kid. The secret one?


----------



## dangerouscurves

poopsie said:


> If he is that porky and using meth......................well, they mustn't be making it like they used to



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> I'm so sick & tired of these people.  It's now on the news feeds that they are having an IG war.  I didn't even bother to read the articles.  These people are truly legends in their own minds to think they are actually relevant to real people!!  When I was young, these are the kind of people NO ONE would have given them the time of day!!  I think this is all just a really crappy PR stunt to get people to watch their show, not that I would to begin with.  I feel sorry for that poor baby who didn't ask to born into this crazy mess.  She's going to be used as a pawn for the rest of her life.  SMDH!


I thought their show got cancelled after the first season is over?


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I thought their show got cancelled after the first season is over?


I thought so too.  I've also seen an article that Rob apologized to Chyna about the break up.  Give me a break!!


----------



## mkr

Rob apologized to Chyna for her leaving him?!?!?  Everything she said about him in that post is true.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Rob apologized to Chyna for her leaving him?!?!?  Everything she said about him in that post is true.


Here's the link to the article.  I didn't read it.
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ogizes-to-blac-chyna-dream-post-split-w456766


----------



## kkfiregirl

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3550943
> 
> 
> From her back up Instagram. Her normal one got hacked.



She needs to learn what a paragraph break is.


----------



## TC1

I saw the new IG he posted apologizing and tagged her original IG. So, it seems like he was the one to hack her account and post all those private messages..etc. Sheesh, so ridiculous..and messy.


----------



## caitlin1214

kirsten said:


> She took all the food out of the cabinets and refrigerators too. lol


She cleaned out that ice box as quick as a flash. Why, the Blac Chyna even took his last can of Who Hash.


----------



## caitlin1214

White Orchid said:


> Oops, my bad.  Btw, I do the starving people in Africa line to my friend's kids all the time!  My Mother did it with me so I'm guessing it's a genetic thing in my case, lol.  Well, that, coupled with the religious part that we can't waste food.


When my brother and I were younger, my brother and I were told to not waste food. As we got older, we were told that while wasting food wasn't ideal, it would have been more of a waste to force ourselves to eat something if we really couldn't finish it.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rob Kardashian took to Instagram on Monday to apologise to his fiance Blac Chyna following their messy split.

After deleting all his previous posts, he also addressed the couple's infant daughter Dream, pledging to 'get better for you'.

Chyna appeared to be pleased with the turnaround, reposting the message with a heart emoji.

Rob and Chyna's messy split played out in very public fashion over the weekend. First her Instagram account was hacked and her private messages published, before Rob ten took to Snapchat to blast her. She then told him 'it's over' with a public Instagram post.

But it seemed that by Monday Rob was regretting the split, as he posted a picture of himself and Chyna during their relationship.

He wrote: 'This weekend I was in an emotional bad place and did some things that embarrassed myself and my family.

'I apologize and I'm seeking help to deal with my flaws/issues. Please pray for me and I'm sorry @blacchyna. You are a great mother to our child and I love you.'

He then shared a picture of their month-old daughter being bathed in the sink, writing: 'I am going to get better for you Dream.

'You are my life and gave me a new start on being a better me. Love you.'

This comes after Rob blasted Chyna for leaving him on Saturday night.

In a now deleted post he wrote on Instagram: 'Chyna was my Family and thought we were getting married.

'I treated her as a Queen. My baby girl is 1 month old and Chyna took her and left this beautiful home that I just bought for us. Right before Christmas. Someone I have given my all too.

'I Loved every inch of that woman and loved everything that came with her. I truly loved Angela. I gave everything I owned for her. Didn't know I was just part of her plan. I really believed she was in love with me the way that I was with her and I am so hurt and never felt this before.'

In response 28-year-old Chyna took to social media to write a scathing post about her former fiancé.

She wrote: 'I'M DONE. This entire year I have done nothing but help Rob! It's so SAD & PATHETIC how low he'd stoop to cover up HIS PERSONAL ISSUES!

'I have done nothing but help & loved him from the beginning! It's Chy here I got my own!!! I was doing swell before I got with him! I got him out of khloe's house, helped him lose all that f***ing weight for him to do nothing & gain it all back!

'Rob asked for all of this! Rob begged me to have Dream! He stressed me out my ENTIRE PREGNANCY!!!

'Accusing me of cheating, going crazy on me with massive text blast daily! being an absolute lunatic & then cover it up with gifts!

'I was verbally abused every other day. I was still there with nothing but high hopes for us! I had to beg him to cut his hair, To take his braces of, and To get more into his businesses! I shouldn't have to tell any grown ass man s***!'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ial-media-rant-messy-split.html#ixzz4TLluoYi7


----------



## pinky7129

It sounds like an episode of jersey shore with Ronnie and whatsherface


----------



## Viva La Fashion

god he's a spoiled little man ( not in size) who has never worked a day in his life
with kardashian as his sisters, you would think he would learn from them business wise 
no wonder blac chyna takes advantage of him
he needs help, why isn't he offered one by nw is beyond me


----------



## cdtracing

Viva La Fashion said:


> god he's a spoiled little man ( not in size) who has never worked a day in his life
> with kardashian as his sisters, you would think he would learn from them business wise
> no wonder blac chyna takes advantage of him
> he needs help, why isn't he offered one by nw is beyond me


He's the throw away Kardashian. The rest of the Klan doesn't care about him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinky7129 said:


> It sounds like an episode of jersey shore with Ronnie and whatsherface


Sammy

Speaking of Ronnie, he's dating Malika (Khloe's BFF)...  odd pairing


----------



## mkr

caitlin1214 said:


> She cleaned out that ice box as quick as a flash. Why, the Blac Chyna even took his last can of Who Hash.


She couldn't even Leggo his Eggo.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> She couldn't even Leggo his Eggo.






Angela ain't stupid!!!!  she knows that he will follow the bread crumbs!   he ain't going to last long without his stash.


----------



## mkr

Viva La Fashion said:


> god he's a spoiled little man ( not in size) who has never worked a day in his life
> with kardashian as his sisters, you would think he would learn from them business wise
> no wonder blac chyna takes advantage of him
> he needs help, why isn't he offered one by nw is beyond me


He doesn't have what the girls have to make it in their world.  Remember, they all made it off of Kim's sex tape and they've been flashing skin ever since. 

He doesn't have boobs and a big butt to throw around.  Well he does but no one's tryna see it!


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> He doesn't have what the girls have to make it in their world.  Remember, they all made it off of Kim's sex tape and they've been flashing skin ever since.
> 
> He doesn't have boobs and a big butt to throw around.  *Well he does but no one's tryna see it!*





i am done with you!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> He doesn't have what the girls have to make it in their world.  Remember, they all made it off of Kim's sex tape and they've been flashing skin ever since.
> 
> He doesn't have boobs and a big butt to throw around.  Well he does but no one's tryna see it!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> He doesn't have what the girls have to make it in their world.  Remember, they all made it off of Kim's sex tape and they've been flashing skin ever since.
> 
> He doesn't have boobs and a big butt to throw around.  Well he does but no one's tryna see it!



Dead!!


----------



## Jayne1

Viva La Fashion said:


> god he's a spoiled little man ( not in size) who has never worked a day in his life
> with kardashian as his sisters, you would think he would learn from them business wise
> no wonder blac chyna takes advantage of him
> he needs help, why isn't he offered one by nw is beyond me


He is so coddled by his mother. She does everything for him, including buying that house and furnishing it, not that he lives in it. 

The sisters pretend to support him on camera, maybe not IRL, but everyone seems to walk on egg shells around him. What does he do all day?


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> He is so coddled by his mother. She does everything for him, including buying that house and furnishing it, not that he lives in it.
> 
> The sisters pretend to support him on camera, maybe not IRL, but everyone seems to walk on egg shells around him. What does he do all day?



What do any of them do all day? He seems to lead the same boring vapid existence.


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> He is so coddled by his mother. She does everything for him, including buying that house and furnishing it, not that he lives in it.
> 
> The sisters pretend to support him on camera, maybe not IRL, but everyone seems to walk on egg shells around him. What does he do all day?


Eat


----------



## limom

I mean unless he is willing to go gay for pay, I don't think PMK knows how to promote rob.
She tried with the corny socks..,,


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> He doesn't have what the girls have to make it in their world.  Remember, they all made it off of Kim's sex tape and they've been flashing skin ever since.
> 
> He doesn't have boobs and a big butt to throw around.  Well he does but no one's tryna see it!


Now, now, to be fair, he's the only Kardashian whose big ole butt is real.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Now, now, to be fair, he's the only Kardashian whose big ole butt is real.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Who let you out of the corner?


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Who let you out of the corner?


----------



## Viva La Fashion

mkr said:


> He doesn't have what the girls have to make it in their world.  Remember, they all made it off of Kim's sex tape and they've been flashing skin ever since.
> 
> He doesn't have boobs and a big butt to throw around.  Well he does but no one's tryna see it!


regardless of how the sex tape got kim widely known
she made herself a career out of it and so is kylie and surprisingly miss healthy fit khloe
what i am saying, they turned their names into a lucrative business
they might be famous for nothing but hell they are filthy rich


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Jayne1 said:


> He is so coddled by his mother. She does everything for him, including buying that house and furnishing it, not that he lives in it.
> 
> The sisters pretend to support him on camera, maybe not IRL, but everyone seems to walk on egg shells around him. What does he do all day?


this is what his day consist of b*tching around his relationship with chyna and whatever PMK has planned for him
period
no self motivation and not even working out to lose his pregnancy weight ( he gained more pounds than chyna herself)
but i get what your saying, non of his sisters ever contributed into physically getting him
the help he needs
and PMK waves her magic stick to buy whatever he wants
its ridiculous hes a grown ass *women *( i refuse to label him as a man)
specially after apologizing to chyna


----------



## limom

Viva La Fashion said:


> this is what his day consist of b*tching around his relationship with chyna and whatever PMK has planned for him
> period
> no self motivation and not even working out to lose his pregnancy weight ( he gained more pounds than chyna herself)
> but i get what your saying, non of his sisters ever contributed into physically getting him
> the help he needs
> and PMK waves her magic stick to buy whatever he wants
> its ridiculous hes a grown ass *women *( i refuse to label him as a man)
> specially after apologizing to chyna


That boy is not one of us


----------



## White Orchid

https://instagram.com/p/BOOWm3jgab8/


----------



## ChanelMommy

I really believe the apology, the pictures of the cleaned out nursery this is all for publicity


----------



## cdtracing

ChanelMommy said:


> I really believe the apology, the pictures of the cleaned out nursery this is all for publicity


So do I.  And that cleaned out nursery....who vacuums the carpet when they're taking their child & leaving their man?????  There weren't even any imprints of where the crib was.  The room looks like it was never set up to begin with.  So I call BS!!


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> I mean unless he is willing to go gay for pay,* I don't think PMK knows how to promote rob.*
> She tried with the corny socks..,,



IMO i don't think she even tries to!  and if she has it was a very half-assed attempt.  we all know Kris knows how to get a deal. 



Viva La Fashion said:


> regardless of how the sex tape got kim widely known
> she made herself a career out of it and so is kylie and surprisingly miss healthy fit khloe
> what i am saying*, they turned their names into a lucrative business*
> they might be famous for nothing but hell they are filthy rich




you mean KRIS did! 
i honestly don't believe they did diddly - kris put them on their paths and told them to go make that money and they went were she led them.   i don't see them as being anywhere near as successful on their own!


----------



## mkr

I think that Rob was expected to go have a career similar to his Dad.  He did go to college and when he graduated he was supposed to have gotten a job or two but didn't follow through or some BS.  I think he saw his sisters easy money and didn't want to put forth any effort to get paid.


----------



## Jayne1

cdtracing said:


> So do I.  And that cleaned out nursery....who vacuums the carpet when they're taking their child & leaving their man?????  There weren't even any imprints of where the crib was.  The room looks like it was never set up to begin with.  So I call BS!!


That nursery has never had a drop of furniture in it. As you said, Chyna would never vacuum after herself, when she left.

What are these two trying to do? They aren't getting sympathy from anyone... people just hate them more.


----------



## chowlover2

How were the ratings for their show? I didn't bother watching, no interest in them.


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> That nursery has never had a drop of furniture in it. As you said, Chyna would never vacuum after herself, when she left.
> 
> *What are these two trying to do? *They aren't getting sympathy from anyone... people just hate them more.


Free publicity for their show.


----------



## mkr

Rob is a bore.  We've seen him on KUWTK.  Why would we bother with him on his own?


----------



## cdtracing

chowlover2 said:


> How were the ratings for their show? I didn't bother watching, no interest in them.


I have no idea but I would assume they would be very low.  I didn't bother to watch any of it either.  I found him boring on the one or two episodes I saw of KUWTK.  I didn't want to waste any time watching their show.


----------



## Jayne1

If Rob wanted to look respectable, he could be his mother's assistant with a lofty title. Kris will do most of the work but Senior, Specialist or Expert can be in his title.  And he'd get out of the house and do a little work for an hour a day.


----------



## poopsie

What kind of assistant? She already has a Designated Purse Carrier


----------



## terebina786

I feel like Kris doesn't trust him... He seems prone to outbursts and tantrums at a whim.


----------



## TC1

^^ He seems like a spoiled effing brat.


----------



## Jayne1

poopsie said:


> What kind of assistant? She already has a Designated Purse Carrier


Not outdoors stuff. More like a desk job with few responsibilities, but he can still do a little something.


----------



## mkr

At this point Chyna is probably better off without him.  She's not going to make money off the K name, he's not going to get a job.  She probably has more money that he does.  Time to cut him loose.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, I'm sure Kris wanted Rob to become a businessman like his father. But Rob never had anyone to show him the way. The dad was out of the picture when Rob was very little, and when Bruce came on the scene, he had no interest in children. Kris was only interested in the K girls - so that left Rob with no direction. I think his problems stems from many, many years of unhappiness.
He's been broken a long time.


----------



## kirsten

Following last weekend's explosive and very public fight between Rob Kardashian and Blac Chyna, his famous family has reportedly had enough.

Worried that the former stripper is simply using them for fame and fortune, sisters Kim, Kourtney and Khloe are now urging their younger brother to split up with the mother of his one-month-old daughter Dream.

'They don’t support the relationship,' a source tells People. 'Some of his family members want Rob to split up with Chyna so they can say, ‘We told you so Rob. You deserve better.''

The situation is so bad, momager Kris Jenner may be prepared to personally intervene.

According to the new issue of Star magazine, Kris is willing to offer Chyna a pay off of $5 million to hand over custody of Dream to Rob and walk away from the reality clan.

'Five million is about all Rob is worth, so Chyna would be smart to consider Kris' offer,' an insider told Star. 'Everyone knows she doesn't love him - she could cash out now and get on with her life.'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-offers-ex-stripper-5-million-walk-away.html


----------



## V0N1B2

Poor Rob. Very low energy. Loser.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Hand over custody of her daughter? Sell her off for 5 mil? If she did that, she'd be lower than dirt, or rather, lower than a Kardashian.


----------



## mkr

rockhollow said:


> Yes, I'm sure Kris wanted Rob to become a businessman like his father. But Rob never had anyone to show him the way. The dad was out of the picture when Rob was very little, and when Bruce came on the scene, he had no interest in children. Kris was only interested in the K girls - so that left Rob with no direction. I think his problems stems from many, many years of unhappiness.
> He's been broken a long time.


Actually, Bruce was on the scene before Robert and Kris were divorced.  I think Bruce was a better step-dad than people think.  He does/did get along well with everyone.

As for no one showed him the way, I'm not buying it.  No one showed me the way, I paid for my own college and got a job.  It's what you do.  Rob did get a couple jobs after college.  He either quit or never showed up for them.


----------



## mkr

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Hand over custody of her daughter? Sell her off for 5 mil? If she did that, she'd be lower than dirt, or rather, lower than a Kardashian.


She'd be an ankle.


----------



## poopsie

Would a cankle be worse than an ankle?    Or in this case a kankle


----------



## mkr

He needs an intervention.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The fact that some insider thinks Chyna should hand over the baby is disturbing AF, why are so many people up this family ass?


----------



## Deco

I'm still shocked someone thinks Rob's worth $5mil.


----------



## Oryx816

Deco said:


> I'm still shocked someone thinks Rob's worth $5mil.



Maybe it is a misprint.  Perhaps they mean he is worth 5 million socks, not dollars.


----------



## cdtracing

Saw in US Weekly (I think) that Rob & Chyna are back together after his "apology" & both are still invited to Kris' Christmas party this weekend. Story said Rob's sisters are all supporting them & the relationship.  I wish they would make up their minds.


----------



## pixiejenna

Jayne1 said:


> If Rob wanted to look respectable, he could be his mother's assistant with a lofty title. Kris will do most of the work but Senior, Specialist or Expert can be in his title.  And he'd get out of the house and do a little work for an hour a day.


Her assistant is required to sleep with her. And quite frankly his body type isn't up to PMK standards lol.


rockhollow said:


> Yes, I'm sure Kris wanted Rob to become a businessman like his father. But Rob never had anyone to show him the way. The dad was out of the picture when Rob was very little, and when Bruce came on the scene, he had no interest in children. Kris was only interested in the K girls - so that left Rob with no direction. I think his problems stems from many, many years of unhappiness.
> He's been broken a long time.


Bruce IMO was not only the best parent of all three. He was also the most involved. Rob is his own problem he's lazy and wants things handed too him on a silver platter. Those kids where lucky to have Bruce in thier lives heck PMK couldn't even name 3 friends of her youngest girls.


Oryx816 said:


> Maybe it is a misprint.  Perhaps they mean he is worth 5 million socks, not dollars.


I die! [emoji38] [emoji23] [emoji38] [emoji23]   Sadly 5 million socks legitimately sounds like his true net worth.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Viva La Fashion

mkr said:


> Actually, Bruce was on the scene before Robert and Kris were divorced.  I think Bruce was a better step-dad than people think.  He does/did get along well with everyone.
> 
> As for no one showed him the way, I'm not buying it.  *No one showed me the way, I paid for my own college and got a job*.  It's what you do.  Rob did get a couple jobs after college.  He either quit or never showed up for them.


yup daring, lead the freakin way!!
good for you 
and that is exactly what i am saying just because he didn't have a father figure 
or someone to guide him doesn't makes him slacking off  and being weak or naive okay
regardless some people lived in wrecked homes or had no parents at all and took the responsibility to be better 
they didn't sit around and whine 
heck even chyna started out as a stripper. she paved her way to having a beauty salon and hideous fashion line
rob didn't do sh*t, he had a car, fame and money
he could've done a lot and he was in way blessed with lots of things
the bottom line is that he was a loser and still is


----------



## bisousx

Rob has no excuses. Many successful people have lost their parents young and use their lack of help as their drive to work harder. Rob went to an expensive uni, had a big network of rich friends and easily could (and still can) reach out to them or their parents for mentorship on starting a solid and respectable business. There are much better universities than USC (not knocking it, almost all my cousins went there) but generally people choose it because of its very powerful alumni network. Shame on Rob.


----------



## mkr

I don't think anyone in business will touch him with a ten foot stripper pole.  He's damaged goods from an atrocious family they don't want attached to in any way.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Have these been posted?  Gosh, just when you thought no one could have a butt worse than Kim's



girl kim must be really and truly traumatized but the awful Paris robbery!!!!   her SIL is taking over the role of "butt queen" and her little sister is taking over the role of "selfie/social media queen"  and she doesn't seem to be making a move to derail them and remind them who is really #1!!!! 




cdtracing said:


> Law Have Mercy!!!! That's the size of a small planet!



girl that is a small island nation in the pacific!!! 




zen1965 said:


> You know you are in trouble when the Daily Fail refers to your body just as "body" omitting scrumptiously svelty adjectives.



   excellent point!!!  even they have no words!


----------



## bag-mania

*BLAC CHYNA & KRIS JENNER
RUSH TO HOSPITAL FOR ROB

7:47 AM PT* --  Family sources tell TMZ Rob checked himself into the hospital because his diabetes flared up. We're told he had been doing ok lately but the stress from his turbulent relationship with Blac Chyna drove him to eat excessively and he gained an alarming amount of weight recently ... causing him to lose control over his diabetes.

He's still in the hospital as doctors try to stabilize him.






Blac Chyna and *Kris Jenner *rushed to an emergency room Wednesday night after Rob Kardashian went into "medical distress.' ... TMZ has learned.

Chyna and Kris arrived separately -- Kris was with Corey Gamble -- and rushed into the ER at 9:45 PM near Hidden Hills, where the family lives. 

Sources connected with the family confirm Rob had checked himself in earlier in the evening.

Rob and Chyna have been living separately, which explains why she showed up later.

As TMZ has reported, he's suffered from diabetes. So far we don't know what triggered the ER visit. There is a report out he suffered a mental breakdown but we're told that is not true.  Our sources would only characterize it as a "health problem."

_Story developing ...
http://www.tmz.com/2016/12/29/blac-chyna-kris-jenner-rob-kardashian-hospital/_


----------



## TC1

We knew they didn't live together, SMH...Kris probably poisoned him, the only way to get press lately is "rushed to the hospital".
I don't feel sorry for Rob. He's very young and has so many means to get his diabetes under control, he clearly doesn't...and would rather sit at home alone and eat himself into oblivion. He's depressed & lazy. Point blank.


----------



## mkr

This needed to happen.


----------



## Hobbsy

TC1 said:


> We knew they didn't live together, SMH...Kris probably poisoned him, the only way to get press lately is "rushed to the hospital".
> I don't feel sorry for Rob. He's very young and has so many means to get his diabetes under control, he clearly doesn't...and would rather sit at home alone and eat himself into oblivion. He's depressed & lazy. Point blank.


At least you'll never be picked to be a spokesperson for depression. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TC1

Hobbsy said:


> At least you'll never be picked to be a spokesperson for depression.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app



I hightly doubt he's clinically depressed. Even so, he has the access to the best treatment & or doctors money can buy. We know he's not doing anything else with his time other than trying to get a babymama drama story going on IG.


----------



## Jayne1

This statement -- "his turbulent relationship with Blac Chyna drove him to eat excessively" is worded to sound like it's her fault that he overeats.


----------



## Hobbsy

TC1 said:


> I hightly doubt he's clinically depressed. Even so, he has the access to the best treatment & or doctors money can buy. We know he's not doing anything else with his time other than trying to get a babymama drama story going on IG.


I'll have to disagree with you because I'm almost positive Rob is clinically depressed, probably severely depressed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## guccimamma

do you think he calls her blac chyna?

what a stupid name.


----------



## guccimamma

Deco said:


> I'm still shocked someone thinks Rob's worth $5mil.



the baby's worth it, not rob.  he's just a lazy sack of potatoes with a twitter account.


----------



## Sasha2012

guccimamma said:


> do you think he calls her blac chyna?
> 
> what a stupid name.


Her mother goes by Tokyo Toni and her son is King Cairo. They missed the ball on naming the baby. I expected something like Bangkok Queen or Kleopatra Thailand.


----------



## bag-mania

*ROB KARDASHIAN*
*LEAVES HOSPITAL AFTER DIABETES SCARE*

Rob Kardashian just left the hospital after getting treated for symptoms associated with his diabetes.

TMZ broke the story ... Rob checked himself into West Hills Medical Center Wednesday night near Hidden Hills. Our sources say he'd been stress eating because of his turbulent relationship with baby mama *Blac Chyna*. His weight gain and related issues triggered diabetes issues.

Rob left in a Maybach.





*10:55 AM PST* -- Almost simultaneously to leaving the hospital Rob posted an advertisement on Instagram about a weight loss program ... a seemingly huge bonus for the company, especially if potential customers think Rob's about to jump on board. 

http://www.tmz.com/2016/12/29/rob-kardashian-leaves-hospital-diabetes/


----------



## V0N1B2

What's that old saying? A dolla makes me holla?


----------



## bag-princess

guccimamma said:


> do you think he calls her blac chyna?
> 
> what a stupid name.




stranger things than that happen in the heat of passion!!!  





Sasha2012 said:


> Her mother goes by Tokyo Toni and her son is King Cairo. They missed the ball on naming the baby. I expected something like Bangkok Queen or Kleopatra Thailand.



  the corner chair missy!!!  the corner!!!!


----------



## mkr

Rob is probably struggling with being a new dad as well.  Once the baby gets a few weeks old they change and they get difficult.  It's pretty clear that Rob doesn't do difficult very well.  That's one person who should not be a parent.  Chyna will be fine, she's a survivor and she's probably a better mom than Kim.  Like it's hard to be a better mom than Kim SMH.  She probably doesn't have nannies because there is no way Rob is worth 5 mil.  If she has a nanny it's because Kris sent her one on her own dime.  I kinda think they are better apart.  Rob is a bigger mess than she is.


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha2012 said:


> Her mother goes by Tokyo Toni and her son is King Cairo. They missed the ball on naming the baby. I expected something like Bangkok Queen or Kleopatra Thailand.


Anyone else notice show the once-good girl of TPF is slowly morphing into a bish like the rest of us?  Welcome aboard Sasha


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> stranger things than that happen in the heat of passion!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the corner chair missy!!!  the corner!!!!


And speaking of corners, Missy!


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Anyone else notice show the once-good girl of TPF is slowly morphing into a bish like the rest of us?  Welcome aboard Sasha


I'm offended.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> I'm offended.


Honey, you were never the good girl!


----------



## arnott

V0N1B2 said:


> What's that old saying? A dolla makes me holla?



The only person I've heard say that is Honey Boo Boo!


----------



## shiny_things

Sadly I can see Rob joining the Dead List 2017.


----------



## starsandbucks

mkr said:


> She probably doesn't have nannies because there is no way Rob is worth 5 mil.  If she has a nanny it's because Kris sent her one on her own dime.  I kinda think they are better apart.  Rob is a bigger mess than she is.


She has a nanny named Nanny Joy for King. She (the nanny) seems like a very relaxed and stable figure in his life. Definitely seemed as she was treated as part of the family. I *ahem* watched the Rob & Chyna show and that's how I know that. Don't know if she's expected to also pick up the nannying duties for Dream as well.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> And speaking of corners, Missy!







shiny_things said:


> Sadly I can see Rob joining the Dead List 2017.



ooooh take it back!!!  you made me do the sign of the cross reading that!


----------



## LaAgradecida

Why is Rob always wearing that ball cap?

Is he going bald?


----------



## twin-fun

LaAgradecida said:


> Why is Rob always wearing that ball cap?
> 
> Is he going bald?


He's been gong bald for years. At one point he was a spokesperson for a hair growth program.


----------



## TC1

Blac Chyna has her own Emoji line?, I just saw on her IG "hey guys don't forget to download Chymoji". It's a bunch of tits & asses..oh, and a stripper doing a handstand. LOLLLL


----------



## mkr

TC1 said:


> Blac Chyna has her own Emoji line?, I just saw on her IG "hey guys don't forget to download Chymoji". It's a bunch of tits & asses..oh, and a stripper doing a handstand. LOLLLL


The girl hustles.


----------



## berrydiva

TC1 said:


> Blac Chyna has her own Emoji line?, I just saw on her IG "hey guys don't forget to download Chymoji". It's a bunch of tits & asses..oh, and a stripper doing a handstand. LOLLLL


I've been trying to learn that handstand for year. Strippers have a lot to teach lol. I just prefer to use that learnings in private vs public.


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> Blac Chyna has her own Emoji line?, I just saw on her IG "hey guys don't forget to download Chymoji". It's a bunch of tits & asses..oh, and a stripper doing a handstand. LOLLLL


Is this any different than the Kartrashian emojis? I honestly don't know I'd never pay for a emoji.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

shiny_things said:


> Sadly I can see Rob joining the Dead List 2017.


Nah only people we like go Rob and all of the K's are safe for years to come.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Is this any different than the Kartrashian emojis? I honestly don't know I'd never pay for a emoji.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


I honestly have no idea..I haven't either, she just posted a screenshot of them on her IG. But they are ridiculous. I don't ever think I'd have a use for a boob emoji wearing a pot leaf bra covering the nipples


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> I honestly have no idea..I haven't either, she just posted a screenshot of them on her IG. But they are ridiculous. I don't ever think I'd have a use for a boob emoji wearing a pot leaf bra covering the nipples


I got curious so I checked out her IG they were pretty all the same tits and a$$ in different colors. But I did get distracted/mesmerized by the pic of her wig closet. Damn girl has a freaking wig closet and I can't even keep my shoes by the front door organized. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

TC1 said:


> I honestly have no idea..I haven't either, she just posted a screenshot of them on her IG. But they are ridiculous. I don't ever think I'd have a use for a boob emoji wearing a pot leaf bra covering the nipples



SHUT UP!!!

I've been looking for one of them for a hundred years!?!?!


----------



## White Orchid

TC1 said:


> I honestly have no idea..I haven't either, she just posted a screenshot of them on her IG. But they are ridiculous. I don't ever think I'd have a use for a boob emoji wearing a pot leaf bra covering the nipples


Well, it's obvious you need to get out more


----------



## uhpharm01

White Orchid said:


> Well, it's obvious you need to get out more


----------



## Sasha2012

He has flooded his social media accounts with darling snapshots of his precious little girl.

And on Wednesday Rob Kardashian shared another heartwarming image of his eight-week-old daughter, Dream.

'My baby,' the 29-year-old reality star simply captioned an Instagram photo of the child he shares with fiancée Blac Chyna, 28.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-overalls-collared-shirt.html#ixzz4UvA0VdbA


----------



## Jayne1

All babies are cute.


----------



## berrydiva

She's a cutie


----------



## Swanky

awwwww, i wuvvv babies


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww how cute! He must be behaving now since he's posting pics of his baby.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rob couldn't ever deny that baby if he wanted to. She's adorable.


----------



## Deco

Babies are just magical.


----------



## Eva1991

Such a cutie. The spitting image of Rob!


----------



## Sasha2012

New moms need a night out to let loose, according to this reality star.

Blac Chyna hosted an event at 1Oak Nightclub at the Mirage Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas, getting the party started just after the stroke of midnight turned Saturday night into Sunday morning.

'I’ve been carrying a baby for 10 months, so I’m ready to hang out,' the 28-year-old new mom told People magazine.

Read more http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hs-giving-birth-baby-Dream.html#ixzz4VCgTE5jc


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sigh. I can't...


----------



## zen1965

Goodness. *shocked*


----------



## Esizzle

LOL at the cutout of Dream at the night club. Whatever for?! haha


----------



## White Orchid

This photo makes me weep for humanity, or rather, the female species.


----------



## Esizzle

Face of the girl holding Dream's cutout.


----------



## pukasonqo

she was carrying a baby for 10 months??


----------



## Esizzle

pukasonqo said:


> she was carrying a baby for 10 months??


Isnt normal human pregnancy 40 weeks? that is around 10 months


----------



## kkfiregirl

Esizzle said:


> Isnt normal human pregnancy 40 weeks? that is around 10 months



You're right. Human gestation period is 42 weeks.


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> This photo makes me weep for humanity, or rather, the female species.


That dress is horrendous!  She looks like an overstuffed sausage!!


----------



## pixiejenna

She must still be on the K's payroll of she's doing a appearance at 1 oak.

Omg the pic of them with the head cut outs is hilarious. The pic of Rob is really old. I don't know why they even do this it's so stupid looking. I don't think you hit rock bottom until you have to hold a giant cut out of a K and try to look like you are enjoying yourself. I thinks that's when you know that your officially dead inside.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pukasonqo

kkfiregirl said:


> You're right. Human gestation period is 42 weeks.



i stand corrected


----------



## mkr

zen1965 said:


> Goodness. *shocked*



Well I can...

Dear Lord Chyna no one likes to look at the blue veins in your boobs and why would you wear a gold and brown? dress and then wear silver hair?  Fugly.


----------



## shiny_things

I am at least glad she isn't hiding her post baby bump, like many do. Pretending they snapped back immediately.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks tragic and the front of that wig is a mess.


----------



## Deco

Her boob has a double chin.


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> Her boob has a double chin.


You mean Rob?  Yes he does.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> You mean Rob?  Yes he does.


 yes, that too.
I mean this.


----------



## mkr

Thank you for sharing.  No. Really.


----------



## White Orchid

Can someone help me understand that diamond thingi on her chest?  How was is inserted?

And FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, STOP UPLOADING THAT CLOSE-UP!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It's called a dermal piercing.


----------



## mkr

No one wants to look.

I think it's one of those invisible necklaces where the diamond is hanging from a clear plastic thread.

Or she pierced her breast bones.  Who knows.  She pierced her dimples so...


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Can someone help me understand that diamond thingi on her chest?  How was is inserted?
> 
> And FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, STOP UPLOADING THAT CLOSE-UP!



I don't know the exact procedure but it's inserted into the skin.  I've seen people have them inserted into the their face by the outside corner of their eye.  Didn't she have one inserted into each cheek during her stripper years.  You can still see the scars.  Or it could just be a pasted on crystal.  With Chyna, who knows.  That wig is awful!!!


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Can someone help me understand that diamond thingi on her chest?  How was is inserted?
> 
> And FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, STOP UPLOADING THAT CLOSE-UP!





mkr said:


> No one wants to look.
> 
> I think it's one of those invisible necklaces where the diamond is hanging from a clear plastic thread.
> 
> Or she pierced her breast bones.  Who knows.  She pierced her dimples so...



it's a dermal piercing and it screws in place.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> it's a dermal piercing and it screws in place.




That sounds painful.


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, I'm so not watching that video, no thank you Ma'am


----------



## raffifi

mkr said:


> That sounds painful.


It can be really painful.
My sister made it three times on her hand. It got infected twice, so she had to remove them and once it got ripped out. And the the guy who made it even warned her before and said that there is a high risk of infection and ripping out.
And a friend of mine had one in the back of her neck and it got ripped out while undressing.

I need to add: a few years back it was huge where I live and a lot of girls made it because they thought it was cuter than a normal piercing. But now you barely see anyone with it.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Rob & Chyna are disgusting people. I hate humanity while looking at them. They are so rancid on so many levels their sight inflicts pain. I am permanently unsubscribing from this thread because I can't stand one more second. Goodbye and [emoji111]️out.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chile...


----------



## Sasha2012

He became a dad two months ago.

And it seems Rob Kardashian is embracing fatherhood as he joined his fiancee Blac Chyna for their daughter Dream Renee Kardashian's monthly doctor appointment on Tuesday.

Chyna, who gave birth to their baby girl on November 10, took to Instagram to share a sweet and candid moment from the family outing.

The 28-year-old model dressed down in a black hooded sweatshirt which she wore up over her head.

Chyna captioned the shot with: '2 month Check up with Dream, Daddy, and I!'

Rob also shared the same image to his Instagram page with a lengthy update about fatherhood and his 'Dreamy Dream bean.'

'Dreamy Dream bean got her first shots today and she is 2 months old! I wanted a boy so bad and now that I got my girl I am so Thankful and Happy for her and wouldn't want it any other way!'

He continued: 'She is the best and I love her so much and I thank God every day for her cuz she is the best and she is my best friend  LOL I love her so much‼️'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eam-s-head-doctor-check-up.html#ixzz4VPVxO1OQ


----------



## redney

So how much time went by between Chyna's fake desertion of Rob and getting back together?


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> That sounds painful.


No pain, no gain as they say. Besides, when your get your vajayjay bedazzled and the light hits it just right, it's like a disco ball.


----------



## mkr

redney said:


> So how much time went by between Chyna's fake desertion of Rob and getting back together?


12 minutes.


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> No pain, no gain as they say. Besides, when your get your vajayjay bedazzled and the light hits it just right, it's like a disco ball.


I hear that's not as painful.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> No pain, no gain as they say. *Besides, when your get your vajayjay bedazzled and the light hits it just right, it's like a disco ball*.


----------



## redney

mkr said:


> 12 minutes.


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> No pain, no gain as they say. Besides, when your get your vajayjay bedazzled and the light hits it just right, it's like a disco ball.


 Disco Ball!!



mkr said:


> 12 minutes.



 Sounds about right!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Through thick or thin, it seems Rob Kardashian and Blac Chyna have each other's backs.

The pair looked besotted as they arrived at New York's JFK airport Sunday in casual apparel.

Despite the carefree vibes, the pair might be bracing themselves for drama with news of Chyna being threatened with a $3million lawsuit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ouple-pack-PDA-flight-town.html#ixzz4VtCIZniH


----------



## mkr

He is unrecogniseable.


----------



## chowlover2

So much for the diet!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yikes. I remember when Rob used to be cute...


----------



## FlipDiver

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yikes. I remember when Rob used to be cute...



Yup, what a difference from the first page of this thread.


----------



## afsweet

I'm sorry, but they look so damn fat. They need to get it together. Rob used to be quite handsome. Lazy but handsome.


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been dating for just over a year.

And despite turbulent times in their relationship lately, Blac Chyna and Rob Kardashian looked like teenagers in love on Monday as they made their way through JFK airport in New York.

Chyna, 28 wrapped up in a padded jacket and pink beanie as she giggled at her husband-to-be.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rdashian-prepare-leave-NYC.html#ixzz4VyFmeH27


----------



## Jayne1

Lots of big smiles -- did someone change his meds?


----------



## mkr

Did they go ask Alice?


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Sasha2012 said:


> New moms need a night out to let loose, according to this reality star.
> 
> Blac Chyna hosted an event at 1Oak Nightclub at the Mirage Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas, getting the party started just after the stroke of midnight turned Saturday night into Sunday morning.
> 
> 'I’ve been carrying a baby for 10 months, so I’m ready to hang out,' the 28-year-old new mom told People magazine.
> 
> Read more http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hs-giving-birth-baby-Dream.html#ixzz4VCgTE5jc



Awful color aside, but are the lace front pieces hanging out on the front?! Did she forget to cut them off?! [emoji23][emoji33]


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

White Orchid said:


> Can someone help me understand that diamond thingi on her chest?  How was is inserted?
> 
> And FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, STOP UPLOADING THAT CLOSE-UP!



It's a dermal piercing. Basically, it's just an anchor that is inserted under your skin. I had one in my early 20s.... Then it (accidentally lol) met my loofa and got ripped out. [emoji38] lol


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

berrydiva said:


> I hear that's not as painful.



It's not - it basically feels like a pinch, and I have a lower tolerance for pain than most people lol. When I got mine done (I don't have them anymore [emoji20] you basically have to watch out for loofahs and clothes, depending on where you get them lol), I swore that ear piercings were more painful... oh! And the belly button!!! That one hurts like hell!!!! The dermals were NOTHING compared to that one. Lol

And for other posters - they have a lower chance of getting infected than regular piercings. I've never had any infection issues with the dermals.... But my ears and belly button got pretty badly infected. I had to get antibiotics for the ear piercing infection, and I don't even have them pierced anymore. Lol


----------



## caitlin1214

mkr said:


> Did they go ask Alice?


When she's ten feet tall?


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> They've been dating for just over a year.
> 
> And despite turbulent times in their relationship lately, Blac Chyna and Rob Kardashian looked like teenagers in love on Monday as they made their way through JFK airport in New York.
> 
> Chyna, 28 wrapped up in a padded jacket and pink beanie as she giggled at her husband-to-be.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rdashian-prepare-leave-NYC.html#ixzz4VyFmeH27


Sort of a nit-picky thing in the last picture, but she shouldn't be charging her phone in bed like that. I've heard stories of people burning their sheets/pillows doing that.


----------



## FlipDiver

caitlin1214 said:


> Sort of a nit-picky thing in the last picture, but she shouldn't be charging her phone in bed like that. I've heard stories of people burning their sheets/pillows doing that.



Yup, could be really dangerous esp considering all the flammable plastic in her body. She's a walking fire hazard [emoji91]


----------



## terebina786

mindy621_xoxo said:


> It's a dermal piercing. Basically, it's just an anchor that is inserted under your skin. I had one in my early 20s.... Then it (accidentally lol) met my loofa and got ripped out. [emoji38] lol


OMG I cringed! My piercings sometimes meet my loofah and that's enough pain for me nevermind it being ripped out.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Pathetic. Both of them.


----------



## TRELERE

Nobody is gonna say something about the sock on the floor??? You can't take a "sexy" photo with a dirty sock there,sorry.


----------



## cdtracing

TRELERE said:


> Nobody is gonna say something about the sock on the floor??? You can't take a "sexy" photo with a dirty sock there,sorry.


  Socks has to represent himself somehow!!!

Dirty sock on the floor in this pic reminds me of the sexy bathroom selfies some idiot takes & there's a turd in the toilet.


----------



## White Orchid

mindy621_xoxo said:


> It's a dermal piercing. Basically, it's just an anchor that is inserted under your skin. I had one in my early 20s.... Then it (accidentally lol) met my loofa and got ripped out. [emoji38] lol


----------



## Chloe_chick999

That pic of her sitting on the bed? Her ass and hips are literally puddled around her, so weird looking.


----------



## Sasha2012

Blac Chyna shared a sweet family photo on Tuesday featuring herself with son King Cairo and baby daughter Dream but Rob Kardashian was noticeably absent.

The 28-year-old model posted the studio photo showing herself with four-year-old King smiling while standing behind her with his hands on her shoulders.

Chyna beamed in a white sweatshirt while holding her two-month old girl Dream.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-snap-son-King-girl-Dream.html#ixzz4XPCoSyAy


----------



## bisousx

She looks very pretty here. I wish some of these girls could do without the outfits and the shenanigans... I'd love to see elegance go back in style, but I think there's no turning back..


----------



## pixiejenna

Actually this photo just reminded me that the K's are on vacation with out rob. I thought that he was back to being a reality hoe. Things must be really bad if he isn't on that train. Heck isn't  even Chyna's son is with them? I thought I saw Kylie carrying King around, I don't think it's a old pic. 

Is king wearing a Fendi monster shirt?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> New moms need a night out to let loose, according to this reality star.
> 
> Blac Chyna hosted an event at 1Oak Nightclub at the Mirage Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas, getting the party started just after the stroke of midnight turned Saturday night into Sunday morning.
> 
> 'I’ve been carrying a baby for 10 months, so I’m ready to hang out,' the 28-year-old new mom told People magazine.
> 
> Read more http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hs-giving-birth-baby-Dream.html#ixzz4VCgTE5jc



Oh boy! I wouldn't wanna meet her in a dark alley.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sasha2012 said:


> Blac Chyna shared a sweet family photo on Tuesday featuring herself with son King Cairo and baby daughter Dream but Rob Kardashian was noticeably absent.
> 
> The 28-year-old model posted the studio photo showing herself with four-year-old King smiling while standing behind her with his hands on her shoulders.
> 
> Chyna beamed in a white sweatshirt while holding her two-month old girl Dream.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-snap-son-King-girl-Dream.html#ixzz4XPCoSyAy




 why does her son look photo shopped into this pic? Where did she take these photos at a gas station?


----------



## FlipDiver

~Fabulousity~ said:


> why does her son look photo shopped into this pic? Where did she take these photos at a gas station?



Lol she had a Sears portrait studio Groupon


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Actually this photo just reminded me that the K's are on vacation with out rob. I thought that he was back to being a reality hoe. Things must be really bad if he isn't on that train. Heck isn't  even Chyna's son is with them? I thought I saw Kylie carrying King around, I don't think it's a old pic.
> 
> Is king wearing a Fendi monster shirt?


last time Rob was on vacation with the Klan was that epic moment he called Kim a whore!  It was also when I first noticed Bruce's boobs


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> why does her son look photo shopped into this pic? Where did she take these photos at a gas station?


Look like a throwback Owen Mill's studio pic


----------



## Sasha2012

DC-Cutie said:


> Look like a throwback Owen Mill's studio pic


 You mean Olan Mills.


----------



## Sasha2012

Blac Chyna has released a very racy naked photo shoot - but it looks rather familiar.

The 28-year-old reality star, who is engaged to Rob Kardashian, posted an Instagram photo on Wednesday that used only white paint to cover buxom chest.

The mother-of-two left little to the imagination in the eye-popping image which exposed part of her nipples.

She captioned a naked snapshot of herself: 'Queen'.

But the concept appeared reminiscent of Kim Kardashian's naked photo shoot from back in 2015.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-naked-paint-photo-shoot.html#ixzz4XV7xczUw


----------



## IStuckACello

Sasha2012 said:


> You mean Olan Mills.



Omg I totally forgot about Olan Mills lollll your post made me smile.


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> Look like a throwback Owen Mill's studio pic



I just had a flashback of my school days.. and fresh Otis Spunkmeyer cookies in the morning.


----------



## mkr

Okay did she have Rob paint her cuz this is not a professional job.


----------



## V0N1B2

I wish she would wear her hair like that all the time. It's a 100% improvement. Those wigs she wears are so awful. 
(I know that's also a wig, btw)


----------



## berrydiva

Her butt looks nice and donkalicious in those pics but too bad they photoshopped the everloving crappie out of it.


----------



## mkr

I'm not buying those perky boobs either.


----------



## guccimamma

good god almighty.


----------



## roses5682

I'm confused I thought Rob lost weight. He looks bigger than he did a few months back.


----------



## stylemepretty

Sasha2012 said:


>



Wtf is going on here?! King looks like a giant in comparison to Chyna. His head is bigger than hers. Was he 'shopped in as an afterthought?


----------



## Deco

I had to google Olan Mills.  I highly recommend it.  I've never laughed so hard


----------



## knasarae

roses5682 said:


> I'm confused I thought Rob lost weight. He looks bigger than he did a few months back.


He gained it back.



stylemepretty said:


> Wtf is going on here?! King looks like a giant in comparison to Chyna. His head is bigger than hers. Was he 'shopped in as an afterthought?


Lol, King is her mini me right down to the forehead.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's only three months old, but Dream Kardashian's already learned how to celebrate in style.

Her father Rob Kardashian posted an adorable Instagram photo on Friday of her wearing a Chanel baby sweater and fuzzy pink cardigan.

'Today my baby girl is 3 months old and I'm in love with her,' he wrote of his firstborn child by his fiancée Blac Chyna.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-turning-three-months-old.html#ixzz4YMWYkINe


----------



## Sasha2012

http://people.com/celebrity/blac-chyna-rob-kardashian-split-she-became-super-fed-up-issues/

*INSIDE BLAC CHYNA AND ROB KARDASHIAN'S SPLIT: SHE BECAME 'SUPER FED UP' WITH HIS ISSUES, SAYS SOURCE*

Rob Kardashian and Blac Chyna‘s split was fueled by insecurities in the relationship, an insider tells PEOPLE.

PEOPLE confirmed on Thursday that Kardashian, 29, and Chyna, 28, have ended their year-long relationship and engagement. “They split a while ago. The wedding plans are off,” a source close to Kardashian told PEOPLE. “They are both trying to be mature about it. It was less dramatic this time.”

Although the couple attempted to make their relationship work, the insider tells PEOPLE that Chyna became frustrated with Kardashian over time.

“Chyna is super fed up with Rob and thinks he is way too emotional and depressed. She thinks he has terrible issues,” says the insider, who knows both Chyna and Kardashian. “He is always battling his own insecurities and is unstable. It’s a major turn-off to her, and she thinks it’s incredibly unhealthy for the baby and their family.”

Just last week, PEOPLE reported that the mother of two was seen out to lunch with Jamel Davenport, a guy she was spotted getting close to during a Super Bowl party at Estrella’s MA Theater in West Hollywood last weekend, without her engagement ring.

“They’re living separately and she’s keeping Rob at arm’s length, both from the baby and from her,” the insider adds.

The former couple, who who went public with their relationship in January 2016 and got engaged in April, have had a complicated relationship, filled with ups (like the birth of three-month-old daughter Dream Kardashian in November) and downs throughout their year together.

Things took a turn for the worse in their relationship just before Christmas when a fight nearly ended their engagement. Chyna moved out of their shared home with their newborn in tow — not much of a surprise as the two had spent some time living separately following Dream’s birth. Chyna’s Instagram was allegedly hacked around that time and she claimed in a since-deleted post that Kardashian was behind the hack.

But in recent weeks, the two appeared to be happy in their relationship, and showered their social media feeds with love for one another — spending New Years Eve together and celebrating their anniversary together with a sweet Instagram video that showcased home footage of the couple kissing, cuddling and laughing throughout their year-long relationship.

Last August, Kardashian exclusively told PEOPLE that Chyna got him through his “darkest times.”

“I’ve been friends with Chyna for a long time,” Kardashian said. “She was someone I reached out to for advice. She would cook for me and we’d just talk. She’s surrounded me with a lot of positivity. From the moment we met, I knew I wanted to be more than friends.”


----------



## mkr

Shocker.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's one of the youngest members of her family.

And Dream Kardashian is getting pampered with plenty of love and attention from her doting cousins, North West, three, and Penelope Disick, four.

The four-month-old's proud father, Rob Kardashian, 29, took to Instagram on Tuesday to share a sweet photo from the girls' get-together. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...res-photo-daughter-cousins.html#ixzz4ajdZWqKX


----------



## berrydiva

That baby is Rob's twin!


----------



## Chagall

berrydiva said:


> That baby is Rob's twin!


Agree, and if she dosen't gain all kinds of weight she will be a knock out like Rob was before he (apparently) lost the battle with his weight.


----------



## Sasha2012

via Tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

Oh my...she's such a cutie!


----------



## mkr

She's so cute!

On another note, is that Kim learning how to parent?


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> She's so cute!
> 
> On another note, is that Kim learning how to parent?


No, just posing for the camera. They're all just posing for the camera and the baby goes home.


----------



## Sasha2012

He's reported to be looking for a new home in Los Angeles in light of his alleged split from fiancé Blac Chyna.

Yet, Rob Kardashian took a break from house-hunting as he made a rare public outing to the cinema alongside two of his glamorous sisters Kim, 36, and Kourtney, 37, on Monday night.

The 29-year-old appeared happy and healthy as he sported an Adidas black tracksuit for the family occasion in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...akes-rare-public-outing-LA.html#ixzz4bIXOV5Hc


----------



## FlipDiver

Sasha2012 said:


> He's reported to be looking for a new home in Los Angeles in light of his alleged split from fiancé Blac Chyna.
> 
> Yet, Rob Kardashian took a break from house-hunting as he made a rare public outing to the cinema alongside two of his glamorous sisters Kim, 36, and Kourtney, 37, on Monday night.
> 
> The 29-year-old appeared happy and healthy as he sported an Adidas black tracksuit for the family occasion in Los Angeles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...akes-rare-public-outing-LA.html#ixzz4bIXOV5Hc



Um, he doesn't look "healthy."


----------



## Cocolo

So, are any of us surprised? BIgButt BC used him as a sperm bank to hook into the Kardashian name, got the kid now she's off getting her Easter Basket filled by some other guy.  Rachet behavior from a rachet chick.  I hope Kris sends her a bill for Services Rendered on Rob's behalf.  Reminds me of my ex-sister-in-law.  Biggest Skank this side of the Rockies  Black Chyna's got the west side covered.  Morning Dolls.  My blizzard got cancelled, so if I seem a little cranky that's why.  Bet Kris hit her with a massive ironclad prenup, and therefore no wedding,  Remember she was trying to trademeark a name that wasn't even hers yet?  Hey, I hope he finds a nice girl named Angela.  Would that stick in Tokyo Toni's craw or what?   I'm only harsh because I see a beautiful little baby, probably conceived as a tool to cash in on the Kardashian name.  She cared more about trademarking a future name, than marrying the man she was supposedly in love with. 

Find a nice girl Rob.  Someone who'll care for you and not your name.  (sorry for the rant as I said, my blizzard got cancelled. )


----------



## Jayne1

So, he's selling the house mommy bought and furnished and buying a bigger, more lavish one? Plus, he wasn't even living in it, he was crashing at a sibling's place.

I don't agree this good for nothing should find a nice girl. I think all the nice girls should run for the hills.


----------



## mkr

Karma's a b!tch.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rob's big cry baby a$$ is no victim. He hooked up with his older sister's ex 'BFF'/younger sister's boyfriend's baby mama (whew that's a mouthful) in a bid to be petty and now he's stuck with her for 18 years. 

Chyna got pregnant because he got her pregnant. We all know what happens when you raw dog *shrugs*  You get pregnant.


----------



## DC-Cutie

this mess is so confusing...  why is Rob looking for another home?  I thought Kris got him a house, then he moved in with Chyna, then he moved into Kylie's place...

He needs to just go back to his apartment he had when he was with Adrienne.


----------



## White Orchid

Cocolo said:


> So, are any of us surprised? BIgButt BC used him as a sperm bank to hook into the Kardashian name, got the kid now she's off getting her Easter Basket filled by some other guy.  Rachet behavior from a rachet chick.  I hope Kris sends her a bill for Services Rendered on Rob's behalf.  Reminds me of my ex-sister-in-law.  Biggest Skank this side of the Rockies  Black Chyna's got the west side covered.  Morning Dolls.  My blizzard got cancelled, so if I seem a little cranky that's why.  Bet Kris hit her with a massive ironclad prenup, and therefore no wedding,  Remember she was trying to trademeark a name that wasn't even hers yet?  Hey, I hope he finds a nice girl named Angela.  Would that stick in Tokyo Toni's craw or what?   I'm only harsh because I see a beautiful little baby, probably conceived as a tool to cash in on the Kardashian name.  She cared more about trademarking a future name, than marrying the man she was supposedly in love with.
> 
> Find a nice girl Rob.  Someone who'll care for you and not your name.  (sorry for the rant as I said, my blizzard got cancelled. )


Is this who I think this is?


----------



## Cocolo

If you think it's a big mouth bish who lurks a lot now, yup.  it's me.  The whole interest Angela had for Rob, really seems like strategic plan for an elevated pole dancer to latch onto a Kardashian and become a Kardashian.  Gets the kid doesn't need the guy anymore. 
What's the difference between Rob Kardashian and a sperm donor?   Rob didn't use Artificial Means and a Sperm donor doesn't pay child supprt.   No patience for thirsty thots who want to cash in on Kim's Cinematic Shenanigans.  .


----------



## berrydiva

Cocolo said:


> If you think it's a big mouth bish who lurks a lot now, yup.  it's me.  The whole interest Angela had for Rob, really seems like strategic plan for an elevated pole dancer to latch onto a Kardashian and become a Kardashian.  Gets the kid doesn't need the guy anymore.
> What's the difference between Rob Kardashian and a sperm donor?   Rob didn't use Artificial Means and a Sperm donor doesn't pay child supprt.   No patience for thirsty thots who want to cash in on Kim's Cinematic Shenanigans.  .


I would also say that Rob did it to annoy his sisters. Not sure why everything is being placed on her but it's clear they both had an agenda.


----------



## MY2CENT

Rob needs to put big boy pants, stop hooking up with trailer trash, move into a smaller place by himself, work on getting in shape, stop all the instagram social media crap, oh and maybe get a JOB so he can feel better about himself, get away from all the drama in your family, and most importantly be a father that your daughter will be proud of... that's my2cent


----------



## Chagall

Maybe he should come out with some high end, exclusive, limited edition sox.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cocolo said:


> So, are any of us surprised? BIgButt BC used him as a sperm bank to hook into the Kardashian name, got the kid now she's off getting her Easter Basket filled by some other guy.  Rachet behavior from a rachet chick.  I hope Kris sends her a bill for Services Rendered on Rob's behalf.  Reminds me of my ex-sister-in-law.  Biggest Skank this side of the Rockies  Black Chyna's got the west side covered.  Morning Dolls.  My blizzard got cancelled, so if I seem a little cranky that's why.  Bet Kris hit her with a massive ironclad prenup, and therefore no wedding,  Remember she was trying to trademeark a name that wasn't even hers yet?  Hey, I hope he finds a nice girl named Angela.  Would that stick in Tokyo Toni's craw or what?   I'm only harsh because I see a beautiful little baby, probably conceived as a tool to cash in on the Kardashian name.  She cared more about trademarking a future name, than marrying the man she was supposedly in love with.
> 
> Find a nice girl Rob.  Someone who'll care for you and not your name.  (sorry for the rant as I said, my blizzard got cancelled. )


Rob had girls that cared for him...  but he cheated.


----------



## berrydiva

MY2CENT said:


> Rob needs to put big boy pants, stop hooking up with trailer trash, move into a smaller place by himself, work on getting in shape, stop all the instagram social media crap, oh and maybe get a JOB so he can feel better about himself, get away from all the drama in your family, and most importantly be a father that your daughter will be proud of... that's my2cent


Rob is trailer trash himself....she's more successful than he is in her businesses but you call her trailer trash?!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Some of y'all are doing the same thing you've criticized his sisters for doing: coddling and making excuses for a grown man.  

Rob really isn't a prize. I promise he isn't.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://people.com/babies/rob-kardas...chyna-split/?xid=socialflow_twitter_peoplemag
*Kris Jenner Prepared to Take On Blac Chyna as Rob Kardashian Seeks Dual Custody of Baby Dream: Source*

As Rob Kardashian‘s romantic relationship with Blac Chyna remains uncertain, he wants to make sure there are no complications when it comes to his infant daughter Dream.

A source close to the situation tells PEOPLE that “Rob wants dual custody of their child and Blac Chyna is giving pushback.”

“They are still figuring things out but she will certainly do whatever it takes to have Dream be with her for the majority of the time,” the insider adds. “Kris [Jenner] is backing Rob up 100 percent and won’t let Chyna get away with anything that’s less than fair.”

Jenner, 61, isn’t the only one supporting Rob. His sisters are completely behind him as the _Keeping Up with the Kardashians _star navigates his new life as a single dad.

“The entire Kardashian family is there for Rob as well and supports him wholeheartedly,” the source reveals. “They are prepared to protect him in whatever way they need to.”

His family has witnessed the new dad — who has struggled with depression, weight gain and type 2 diabetes in recent years — propose to Chyna, 28, in April 2016 announce a month later that they were expecting their first child. The two then welcomed Dream in November.

The pair, who’ve had their fair share of ups and downs, “split a while ago” and “the wedding plans are off,” a source close to Rob previously told PEOPLE, adding, “They are both trying to be mature about it. It was less dramatic this time.”

A second source revealed to PEOPLE that the 29-year-old is never left alone with his daughter, but he is getting the full support of his family.

“I expect things to get ugly,” the source said. “Chyna wants full custody with Rob only getting visitations.”

_Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ airs Sundays (9 p.m. ET) on E!


----------



## TC1

I would think it would be awfully hard to get full custody when a father wants to be involved, and it's not like he's busy at work  and does have financial means.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't know about CA but I remember years ago when a friend of mine was going through custody issues with his daughter's mother who assumed she had full custody. Apparently, joint custody was assumed and if she wanted full custody, she had to sue him for it. Obviously, all states vary but he has no job, no home, was abusing drugs, and has nothing going for him so I fail to see how he'll get more than scheduled visitation time....weekends/alternating holidays.


----------



## rockhollow

berrydiva said:


> I don't know about CA but I remember years ago when a friend of mine was going through custody issues with his daughter's mother who assumed she had full custody. Apparently, joint custody was assumed and if she wanted full custody, she had to sue him for it. Obviously, all states vary but he has no job, no home, was abusing drugs, and has nothing going for him so I fail to see how he'll get more than scheduled visitation time....weekends/alternating holidays.




yes, I agree. Even with all PMK could come up with, Rob is all the things you say, so I'm bet the judge will start Rob up slow. I bet Chyna has lots and lots of secret tea about Robbie.

He might as well just move home, nothing solved, just more problems. I think we could see him get worst. I think Chyna tried, but Rob's has some serious issues.
I think he was all for Chyna, because he knew what that would do to the family. He seriously didn't like his family not that long ago.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ita with berrydiva. Rob is jobless, depressed, drug user he's not going to get 50/50 custody. If he legitimately was trying to get help then he might have a better chance. But we all know he doesn't believe in that so he'll be given very limited time probably with a court appointed supervision.


----------



## Ladybug09

FlipDiver said:


> Um, he doesn't look "healthy."


He keeps getting bigger!


----------



## mkr

I think he wants 50/50 so he doesn't have to pay child support.  It's not like he can pay it unless he gets a job.  And he can just give the baby to PMK and lay around and eat.


----------



## GoGlam

The fact that the article said that Rob is never alone with the child shows 1) he has some kind of substance abuse problem and/or 2) they're expecting that China will say she has a lot more experience already being a single parent and he is using his family as a crutch


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> I think he wants 50/50 so he doesn't have to pay child support.  It's not like he can pay it unless he gets a job.  *And he can just give the baby to PMK and lay around and eat*.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rob Kardashian had two holidays to celebrate this Friday: not only St. Patrick's Day, but also his own 30th birthday.

To mark the date, he'd posted an Instagram photo of his infant daughter Dream in a shamrock-speckled dress with: 'Happy St. Patrick's Day' scrawled on it in green.

'The best gift of all‼️' he wrote in his emoji-strewn caption to the photo, which saw the baby lying down on what appeared to be a white bed.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-baby-Dream-30th-birthday.html#ixzz4bzrqlamr


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


>


I randomly quoted because that's one of my favorite pics of Aaliyah! She was just as beautiful in person.


----------



## berrydiva

This baby is so freaking cute.


----------



## stylemepretty

Sasha2012 said:


> 'The best gift of all‼️' he wrote in his emoji-strewn caption to the photo, which saw the baby lying down *on what appeared to be a white bed.*


Top shelf reporting right there


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I randomly quoted because that's one of my favorite pics of Aaliyah! She was just as beautiful in person.


Ahh, mine too. She is my all time fav!  Love her and her music (her lyrics give me life) 
I don't really care for celebs when I've seen/met them, I'm usually like 'Meh, you're just another human', but Aaliyah is one celeb I would have loved to have met. There was just something so incredibly special about her. I take it you met her Berry?
I would love to have seen what she would have become if she was still alive today...


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Ahh, mine too. She is my all time fav!  Love her and her music (her lyrics give me life)
> I don't really care for celebs when I've seen/met them, I'm usually like 'Meh, you're just another human', but Aaliyah is one celeb I would have loved to have met. There was just something so incredibly special about her. I take it you met her Berry?
> I would love to have seen what she would have become if she was still alive today...


Yes! Loved her music...it still sounds good today. Literally only seen her twice...the first time was at an album release party and realized I passed by her but didn't want to be a crazy stalker person so kept on walking. I turned around stared and said  with my eyes to which I'm sure she was like . lol The other time, was another industry party and she came up to greet someone I was speaking with and he introduced us....then she walked away. I'm such a ham...lol.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Yes! Loved her music...it still sounds good today. Literally only seen her twice...the first time was at an album release party and realized I passed by her but didn't want to be a crazy stalker person so kept on walking. I turned around stared and said  with my eyes to which I'm sure she was like . lol The other time, was another industry party and she came up to greet someone I was speaking with and he introduced us....then she walked away. I'm such a ham...lol.


 Ugh, well at least you got to meet her, even if it was for a brief moment! I can only imagine how beautiful she was in person 
Her music is timeless, I never tire of listening to it. Never! I listen to her albums regularly.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Aaliyah is  We share the same name. 

I still listen to the One in a Million album and I Care 4 U is timeless. She's the first celeb death I remember being sad about...I was only like 11 but still.


----------



## mkr

I have Aaliyah in my car cd player along with Prince and George Michael.  I love her.


----------



## knasarae

Another Aaliyah fan.  I used to try and dress like her, wear my hair like her, everything   (she was only a year older than me).


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LaAgradecida said:


> That baby is FUGLY.



Ouch.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Grown folks talking about babies/kids is tacky as hell.

Like there isn't enough fu*kery with this family...it's not hard to leave kids out of it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Grown folks talking about babies/kids is tacky as hell.
> 
> Like there isn't enough fu*kery with this family...it's not hard to leave kids out of it.



Yep, SMDH.


----------



## Love4MK

That baby is a cutie patootie!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Grown folks talking about babies/kids is tacky as hell.
> 
> Like there isn't enough fu*kery with this family...it's not hard to leave kids out of it.



When they exploit their kids the way they do, it's fair game. 

She's a cutie tho


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Glitterandstuds said:


> When they exploit their kids the way they do, it's fair game.
> 
> She's a cutie tho



Nah, it's not but folks can say what they please. It's tacky AF, tho.


----------



## FlipDiver

mkr said:


> I think he wants 50/50 so he doesn't have to pay child support.  It's not like he can pay it unless he gets a job.  And he can just give the baby to PMK and lay around and eat.



He could still be obligated to pay cs even with 50/50 custody. It depends on their individual income.


----------



## mkr

FlipDiver said:


> He could still be obligated to pay cs even with 50/50 custody. It depends on their individual income.


I think she makes more than he does.


----------



## Sasha2012

They have repeatedly broken up and gotten back together over the past year.

But it looks like Blac Chyna and Rob Kardashian are currently in a good place, as they enjoyed a romantic dinner date at Hollywood hotspot TAO on Wednesday.

Despite their romance drama playing out on the current series of Keeping Up With the Kardashians, the new parents looked as though they'd had a fun evening for two at the new nightspot.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dinner-date-Rob-Kardashian.html#ixzz4eoEi4m00


----------



## berrydiva

I think it's amusing that folks automatically think Chyna is the broke one in this relationship.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Rob doesn`t look healthy


----------



## Lounorada

Chyna looks good, the purple wig suits her.


----------



## pixiejenna

I also like the purple wig on her.

I'd say Rob looks maybe a smige better than the last time we've seen him, but grumpy AF.


----------



## White Orchid

pixiejenna said:


> I also like the purple wig on her.
> 
> I'd say Rob looks maybe a smige better than the last time we've seen him, but grumpy AF.


I don't want to offend but how is he looking better?


----------



## pixiejenna

White Orchid said:


> I don't want to offend but how is he looking better?


He has real pants on instead of sweatpants or active wear. He looks half put together instead of just rolling out of bed and putting on whatever clothing is lyin on the floor. That's the most effort we've seen style wise from him in a long time.


----------



## Sasha2012

They last called it quits back in February, but four months later, Blac Chyna and Rob Kardashian appear to be back on.

The notorious on-off couple celebrated Father's Day together at Disneyland on Sunday, and the 30-year-old reality star was all smiles as he carried their seven-month-old daughter, Dream's baby capsule to his car.

Parked outside of his ex's house, Rob was also seen carrying boxes - presumably Father's Day gifts - outside.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pend-Father-s-Day-together.html#ixzz4kQtd9Ajt


----------



## White Orchid

She's the cutest of all the grandkids in my opinion.


----------



## mkr

He's eating well.


----------



## Swanky

She's adorable!


----------



## berrydiva

She's his twin. She's adorbs.


----------



## DiorT

Here we go again. He is going in on her HARD on his instagram right now.  Can't even post the pics, some X rated shots of her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Rob is wildin' out this morning!


----------



## DC-Cutie

he's dumb for buying her 100 bottles of Moet


----------



## DiorT

OMG.  More pics!!!

Can't believe he paid 100k for surgeries for her too!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kris is somewhere about to pitch a fit!


----------



## DC-Cutie

so Chyna wants Tyga back!  Shocking!!!


----------



## DiorT

The X rated pics are gone....They were up longer then I thought...lol. Revenge Porn is illegal in Cali Rob.....


----------



## whimsic

Daaamn


----------



## YSoLovely

Lord. There's no coming back from this. He put ALL her business out there.

His dumb a** must have forgotten that they have a child they HAVE TO CO-PARENT for at least another 17 years! Moron.

If Chyna's cheating, ok, leave her. Don't be a s***er and keep going back to her only to turn around and put her on blast like this.
And I don't believe for a second that "poor Rob" narrative he's trying to push. He's just as messy and problematic as she is.

Someone take baby Dream away from the BOTH of them!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Even though Rob is alleging Chyna's drug use, he has/had his own issues.  So they both need help.  BUT Kris has more power & money and will do everything to make sure Rob comes out clean.  Probably will be able to get full custody of Dream


----------



## pursegrl12

what did i miss?!?!


----------



## YSoLovely

pursegrl12 said:


> what did i miss?!?!



ETA: Check out his IG.


----------



## DC-Cutie

YSoLovely said:


> He took the nude pics down, but everything else is still up. smh.


nudes are still there.  the vagina pic is gon


----------



## GoGlam

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> nudes are still there.  the vagina pic is gon




Ah sh**. Better take that link down before I get in trouble


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They're all disgusting and void of any principles, morals, etc. 

But this is way more entertaining than I thought it would be. Mad cuz his Lil sis took her baby daddy. I don't know why but I lmao.


----------



## deltalady

Honestly to me it is not even entertaining anymore. It is just pathetic.


----------



## bisousx

This drama is better than a shot of expresso to jumpstart my morning.


----------



## Jayne1

DiorT said:


> Can't believe he paid 100k for surgeries for her too!


He sure has money for not working. I guess he used Kim/Khloe/Kourt's doctor too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chyna is wearing a good portion of my mortgage on her fingers and wrist


----------



## uhpharm01

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2017/07/05/rob-kardashian-blac-chyna-revenge-porn-law-photos-vagina

He's too much.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> This drama is better than a shot of expresso to jumpstart my morning.


Well the day just got longer, Rob posted something directed at TI.  Apparently TI, Tiny and Chyna used to have threesomes...

Rob needs to just take this L and call it a day.


----------



## deltalady

DC-Cutie said:


> Well the day just got longer, Rob posted something directed at TI.  Apparently TI, Tiny and Chyna used to have threesomes...
> 
> Rob needs to just take this L and call it a day.



He tried it with the wrong one. 

I remember Rob saying he begged Chyna to get pregnant. Be careful what you wish for buddy...


----------



## bag-princess

whimsic said:


> Daaamn



I missed it as usual!!! 




DC-Cutie said:


> nudes are still there.  the vagina pic is gon




Is there something especially special about it because Rob FYI - we know she got one!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Well the day just got longer, Rob posted something directed at TI.  Apparently TI, Tiny and Chyna used to have threesomes...
> 
> Rob needs to just take this L and call it a day.




Oh man! Rob don't need to be calling out TI!! 
He ain't afraid of Khloe!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They're both trash, their entire 'relationship' was built on spite. I can't believe they brought a baby into their f*ckery....

So he spent a 100k on Chyna only to turn around and try to throw shade at how her body looks, like he doesn't have to lift his stomach to get to his d!ck...should've spent Kris' money on yourself, buddy.

Like Snoop said "Chyna saw a sucker and licked it" Rob needs to take his L, grab some ice cream and drown his sorrows somewhere, off social media.


----------



## Esizzle

lol!!!!


----------



## bisousx

Esizzle said:


> lol!!!!



This is me quite literally


----------



## GaitreeS

I'm ashamed to admit I got caught up in all this messiness lol The drama was too much! lol


----------



## Esizzle

bisousx said:


> This is me quite literally


Same!!!


----------



## DiorT

Dang it. He just took down the instagram after posting three more pics of guys in his robe and Chyna on the car he bought her.  Guess, back to work for me


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What was he trying to prove with that TI post? TI allegedly paid Chyna for sex. A business transaction for services rendered. 

He didn't fall in love with her and have baby. 

How is that not a win for TI? In this instance.


----------



## roses5682

bisousx said:


> This is me quite literally



And me... I came on the forums just for the Rob commentary lol


----------



## katie1221

DiorT said:


> Dang it. He just took down the instagram after posting three more pics of guys in his robe and Chyna on the car he bought her.  Guess, back to work for me



He has everything posted on his twitter since Instagram shut it down.


----------



## mkr

I'm glad I don't have twitter or instagram.  Just more douchebaggery I don't need to see.


----------



## Avril

Only hearing about this now!!!


----------



## pursegrl12

katie1221 said:


> He has everything posted on his twitter since Instagram shut it down.



i don't see anything on his twitter? why do I want to see this ish??!


----------



## bisousx

Meh. The Twitter doesn't compare to what he posted on IG. Lol


----------



## YSoLovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> What was he trying to prove with that TI post? TI allegedly paid Chyna for sex. A business transaction for services rendered.
> 
> He didn't fall in love with her and have baby.
> 
> How is that not a win for TI? In this instance.




That TI should stay out of Rob's business, if he doesn't want his business all over the internet as well?
It's been known that TI & Tiny had threesomes, so that is no shocker, but it hadn't been put out like that, yet.
Gotta say, TI has some nerve telling _anyone_ to keep their private business off social media. 

I'm wondering what Rob's endgame is - if he has one - beyond being a petty a******... Sole custody?


----------



## Sasha2012

Rob Kardashian has posted several nude photographs of his on-off girlfriend on Instagram and accused her of cheating on him with eight men in less than a month.

The bitter online rant sparked a furious response from Chyna who accused Rob of beating her.

Their feud began when Rob posted  an image of his on-again off-again girlfriend wearing no underwear on Instagram Wednesday morning.

He claims Chyna sent him the picture on July 4 before sleeping with another man.

'This is from Chyna yesterday to me. I never been so disrespected in my life. I just bought her 250K of jewelry yesterday. This woman is so disrespectful and I don't care,' he wrote.

Chyna responded to the allegations on Snapchat, claiming in a now-deleted post that Rob physically abused her. 

'Rob u did all this but u beat me up and try act it never happen !!!!! U put hand on me I swear on god !!!!! On my kids but I'm supposed to be quiet because you're a Kardashian (sic),' she wrote in the post that has since been deleted.

She also posted of her showing off a diamond-encrusted watch and bracelets - presumably some of the expensive jewelry Rob claimed to have purchased for her.

Rob started his Instagram rant by sharing a video clip of Chyna kissing another man.  Chyna is seen on top of the man while kissing him and gazing into the camera.

'Hahahaha Chyna just sent me this video saying happy 4th of July what a crazy person. Come spend time with your daughter instead of f***ing me and then this dude right after. U need help' Rob wrote next to the intimate clip. 

Rob could find himself in legal trouble as revenge porn laws are in effect in the state of California, where it is considered a misdemeanor punishable by up to six months in jail and a $1,000 fine.

DailyMail.com reached out to the L.A. County Sheriff's Office, but officials there said they hadn't received a report of a crime.

At first, Rob said that the man kissing Chyna in the clip was a rapper named Rarri True. But Instagram users pointed out to the reality star that the man in the video is actually a musician named Mechie. Rarri True is a Chicago-born rapper. Mechie, 24, from Washington, DC, is described as an R&B singer.

Rob later amended his post, but stood by his claims that Chyna also slept with Rarri True.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...xplicit-picture-Blac-Chyna.html#ixzz4lzeBIEDx


----------



## Sasha2012

'And here comes to the Drunk and on drugs Chyna. More receipts to come of all the drugs that were dropped off to her house yesterday including 100 bottles of Moet Rose she asked me to get her. U will never see Dream again unless u stop the alcohol and drugs and cocaine and X and E. lol.

'That's called a party pack when was the last time u realized your daughter been with me instead of that crazy house that u bring men in an out. I never been this disrespected in my life by a woman. A woman I just paid 16K rent and Ferrari I just bought and lambo and 400K in jewelry. Damn.'

Rob even brought the T.I. into the fray when the rapper told him to move on.

Rob claimed in a post that T.I. and his now ex-wife Tiny paid Chyna to have a threesome with them. 

Instagram later too down Rob's profile, but he just took his rant to Twitter.

'Since Instagram shut me down everyone peep my twitter lol,' he wrote around 1:30pm Pacific time.

He then posted the same picture of Chyna without underwear on.

'Chyna let me cum inside her a few days ago. Then next day she f***** a dude and a day after that she f***** another dude. All in my bed,' he wrote.

'My bed that my child lays in and she gave the robes I got to all her dudes in my house that I pay for. Lol smh,' he continued.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...xplicit-picture-Blac-Chyna.html#ixzz4lzg9ZcDH


----------



## Sasha2012

They're a mess.


----------



## Lounorada

SMH. What a mess.The only people I feel sorry for are the kids.
There are _a lot_ of people on this planet who should be banned for life from any form of social media becasue of dumb ish like this... and that includes these two pathetic fools.


----------



## Esizzle

OH Jeez! Thanks Sasha2012 for compiling everything here. I have some reading to do...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

YSoLovely said:


> That TI should stay out of Rob's business, if he doesn't want his business all over the internet as well?
> It's been known that TI & Tiny had threesomes, so that is no shocker, but it hadn't been put out like that, yet.
> Gotta say, TI has some nerve telling _anyone_ to keep their private business off social media.
> 
> I'm wondering what Rob's endgame is - if he has one - beyond being a petty a******... Sole custody?



TI biz been out in these streets. TI treated Chyna as Rob Should have. Now he is bound to her for life.


----------



## lvly808

I just don't understand why he just found out she was an opportunistic ho. Ummmm hello the whole world knew years ago! I do feel bad because he was in love with her, but he should have known better. I feel worse for that poor baby. Both her parents are messed up.


----------



## iamshoediva

YSoLovely said:


> That TI should stay out of Rob's business, if he doesn't want his business all over the internet as well?
> It's been known that TI & Tiny had threesomes, so that is no shocker, but it hadn't been put out like that, yet.
> Gotta say, TI has some nerve telling _anyone_ to keep their private business off social media.
> 
> I'm wondering what Rob's endgame is - if he has one - beyond being a petty a******... Sole custody?



The endgame is simple, promote the new season of their show. Notice every time their show is coming out, Rob goes public with their beef? This time is no different. I suspect their new season got the green-light and they're promoting it to drum up ratings since KUWTK's rating were in the toilet last season. Total Emperor has no clothes situation. They think we stupid.


----------



## Sasha2012

People on Twitter are too funny! I read someone say "Blac Chyna used to be a stripper, Rob Kardashian leaking her nudes is like pouring a glass of water into the ocean." someone else said "Blac Chyna doesn't want Rob Kardashion, she wants to Rob the Kardashians."


----------



## TC1

Rob's texts to "let me have you" are so pathetic. She drags it out to make him jealous and sends pics. After buying her all the booze and jewelry she wants..she still doesn't want to be with him..which is clear. This just makes him look really sad & desperate..IMO.
But it was a good IG gossip day. LOL


----------



## White Orchid

Funny how he tries to make out he's so gutted but appends an "lol" when telling people to follow him on Twitter.  Cos that just screams heartbreak


----------



## mkr

Pray for the kids y'all.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

If sole custody is what Rob is after, this ain't the way to get it. Dragging her while making himself look really bad. 

He's talking about Chyna being a druggie but I'd put money on him being one, too. This latest rant was probably a drug fueled one. It's interesting that all of his sisters have been on mute...either they don't give two fcuks about him or they don't want smoke with Chyna, probably a combo of the two.


----------



## LVLOYAL12

lvly808 said:


> I just don't understand why he just found out she was an opportunistic ho. Ummmm hello the whole world knew years ago! I do feel bad because he was in love with her, but he should have known better. I feel worse for that poor baby. Both her parents are messed up.



You know it's bad when his sisters (queens of opportunity) told him not to get that girl pregnant...but he did in spite of their advice. They used each other. Poor beautiful baby.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> They're both trash, their entire 'relationship' was built on spite. I can't believe they brought a baby into their f*ckery....
> 
> So he spent a 100k on Chyna only to turn around and try to throw shade at how her body looks, like he doesn't have to lift his stomach to get to his d!ck...should've spent Kris' money on yourself, buddy.
> 
> Like Snoop said "Chyna saw a sucker and licked it" Rob needs to take his L, grab some ice cream and drown his sorrows somewhere, off social media.



Girl! Right!! 







I saw IG going off on memes and knew tpf would have the scoop lol! Can't believe I missed  that tho... but I agree, rob needs to put the phone down and just go sleep or something... adulting is hard for this guy...


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> People on Twitter are too funny! I read someone say "Blac Chyna used to be a stripper, Rob Kardashian leaking her nudes is like pouring a glass of water into the ocean." someone else said "Blac Chyna doesn't want Rob Kardashion, she wants to Rob the Kardashians."



 I lol'd omg


----------



## tweegy

Oh! He's back at it again on IG 

Apparently he was banned and like a angry pimple ... he's back!


----------



## roses5682

Dang Rob at the end of the day she is still the mother of your child. I agree with TI about taking your loss privately although I don't think TI is in any position to talk.


----------



## Emma150

It made me laugh when ti commented on it like he isnt guilty in that himself


----------



## berrydiva

I'm trying to catch up on this drama from back home. I can't stand that people live out their lives on social networks but I love that people live out their lives on social networks.


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> I'm trying to catch up on this drama from back home. I can't stand that people live out their lives on social networks but I love that people live out their lives on social networks.


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

this was me all day yesterday - popcorn, hit F5, drinking Rose


----------



## mkr

I don't have the time or the energy to sift through that mess.  They all just need banned from social media.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> I don't have the time or the energy to sift through that mess.  They all just need banned from social media.


if the get banned, oh what will they do with themselves everyday?  i mean, how will they make money, how will they survive, who will give them validation?


----------



## White Orchid

Esizzle said:


> Same!!!


I'll fess up - I'm kinda enjoying this whole trainwreck.  I wish child services would take Dream away though and give her to a couple more deserving.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> I'm glad I don't have twitter or instagram.  Just more douchebaggery I don't need to see.


Instagram is great for viewing travel destinations and animal vids if you're into cats, dogs etc. Saying that though, it's very addictive.


----------



## bagsforme

Um Kris is paying for all this.   Cause how is Rob making all that money?


----------



## mkr

So what time will Rob post that they talked it out and we're all good now?


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> So what time will Rob post that they talked it out and we're all good now?


I'll say tomorrow morning


----------



## berrydiva

Why do people bring helpless children into their messy a$$ lives?


----------



## berrydiva

bagsforme said:


> Um Kris is paying for all this.   Cause how is Rob making all that money?


I'm not buying that Rob paid for most of what he claims he paid for....I'm sure he gets royalties from the show and an allowance from Kris but I don't see him having that much to buy all of his claims. Isn't he renting Kylie's house?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If they want, they will take that kid away from her simply because they have the money to do so.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the cars have to be rentals/leases/free for publicity.


----------



## Kidclarke

Okay this is being nit picky, but I hate when people call their boyfriend/girlfriend their husband/wife when they're not actually married. Anyways, what a mess.


----------



## Ceeyahd

SO MESSY, all of it.


----------



## DiorT

Now she is hitting back through that Ferrari guy's Instagram....definitely messy...but I'm here for it


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Twitter is saying that Ferrari guy is trade and has a baby mama who is 4 months pregnant.  This is nasty....and sad.


----------



## Esizzle

BagOuttaHell said:


> If they want, they will take that kid away from her simply because they have the money to do so.


They dont seem to care for the kid though which is sad. Poor King and Dream...with Blac Chyna, Tyga and Rob as parents, how are these kids ever going to turn out normal?


----------



## shiny_things

Just when you thought the Kar Krashians couldn't get anymore ridiculous....


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> If they want, they will take that kid away from her simply because they have the money to do so.


I'm wondering if he just effed himself by posting her nudes. Regardless of how he feels and what she's done, she's the mother of his child at the end of it all and shows terrible judgement. Not to mention, he may have to answer to revenge porn laws.....issa mess.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

berrydiva said:


> I'm wondering if he just effed himself by posting her nudes. Regardless of how he feels and what she's done, she's the mother of his child at the end of it all and shows terrible judgement. Not to mention, he may have to answer to revenge porn laws.....issa mess.



They'll find a lawyer to get around it. Right now she is too busy posting snaps or whatever of herself laid up with this other dude. So this is probably all moot.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Esizzle said:


> They dont seem to care for the kid though which is sad. Poor King and Dream...with Blac Chyna, Tyga and Rob as parents, how are these kids ever going to turn out normal?



They'll have things in common with their cousins.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> I'm wondering if he just effed himself by posting her nudes. Regardless of how he feels and what she's done, she's the mother of his child at the end of it all and shows terrible judgement. Not to mention, he may have to answer to revenge porn laws.....issa mess.



Yesterday an article I read mentioned that she "liked" the nudes he posted of her so his lawyer would be able to argue she wasn't upset about it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Twitter is saying that Ferrari guy is trade and has a baby mama who is 4 months pregnant.  This is nasty....and sad.


i hope the free clinic can fit them in for testing...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He's in trouble. That's classed as revenge porn. 
Low class - all of them.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So from what I'm reading on TMZ kris and the sisters are worried about Dream and are thinking of getting her


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> They'll find a lawyer to get around it. Right now she is too busy posting snaps or whatever of herself laid up with this other dude. So this is probably all moot.


She still posting snaps?



knasarae said:


> Yesterday an article I read mentioned that she "liked" the nudes he posted of her so his lawyer would be able to argue she wasn't upset about it.


oh dear.  A mess.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

berrydiva said:


> She still posting snaps?
> 
> oh dear.  A mess.



Snaps or grams. Not sure which one.


----------



## Jayne1

Glitterandstuds said:


> So from what I'm reading on TMZ kris and the sisters are worried about Dream and are thinking of getting her


From the frying pan into the fire.


----------



## tweegy

Jayne1 said:


> From the frying pan into the fire.


Actually, I think being with Kourt or Kim would be better than where she is now...


----------



## TC1

Chyna's new man Ferrari is posting pics of them in bed together (she has no top on) so he clearly wants to keep this going..as does she... she's tagged in the pics and smiling. SMH


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Why do people bring helpless children into their messy a$$ lives?



Because babies are easy to make and it doesn't require one to have any special skills or even common sense.



BagOuttaHell said:


> If they want, they will take that kid away from her simply because they have the money to do so.



It is very difficult to take a child away from her biological mother - I don't care how rich a person it, the laws favor the biological mother. 



knasarae said:


> Yesterday an article I read mentioned that she "liked" the nudes he posted of her so his lawyer would be able to argue she wasn't upset about it.



She could say that someone else used her phone ...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

tweegy said:


> Actually, I think being with Kourt or Kim would be better than where she is now...


Kourt is over in the South of France with her new man, she barely with her kids LOL


----------



## berrydiva

TC1 said:


> Chyna's new man Ferrari is posting pics of them in bed together (she has no top on) so he clearly wants to keep this going..as does she... she's tagged in the pics and smiling. SMH


Thought he was posting old pics? Which makes him quite lame...lame either way but posting old pics so people say your name is excessively lame.


----------



## mkr

Where is Khloe?  Shouldn't she be all


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Khloe wouldn't bust a grape in a fruit fight. She would get her jaw rocked messing with Chyna and her equally ratchet mama. She got mouth for social media and that reality show but nah....she wouldn't dare.

She was mute when Chyna was threatening to beat Kylie's a$$. She def isn't going to pop off in defense of Rob.


----------



## Jayne1

They don't even like Rob, why pop off at anyone.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I want to see a prostitute/stripper with no money comparable win custody of a child with a bunch of (what is considered in today's world) celebrity relatives. I see a lot of people have faith in this woman and I am trying to understand why.


----------



## Prufrock613

I just can't wrap my head around Rob doing this to the mother of his child?  I really can, b/c this is how KCorp runs, but as a "normal" person, I'm stunned.

Please do not tell me that this is a jumping off point to promote some Couples Therapy or My B!!ch Wronged Me, type of show


----------



## ManilaMama

The comments, tweets and memes coming out of this mess can be so hilarious!


----------



## PrincessMe

just my opinion, but he's so boring, he thinks he's being dramatic and deep, please Rob, you're just another angry, spoiled, basic entitled individual attacking women, if you're so sad & mad, take it to court and get custody otherwise stfu.. i dont feel sorry for him, how many girls has he called W*ores already?? sick of him


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Khloe wouldn't bust a grape in a fruit fight. She would get her jaw rocked messing with Chyna and her equally ratchet mama. She got mouth for social media and that reality show but nah....she wouldn't dare.
> 
> She was mute when Chyna was threatening to beat Kylie's a$$. She def isn't going to pop off in defense of Rob.


Khloe is lame. I can't stand people like her....if you have to bark so much, then you have absolutely no bite


----------



## roses5682

Glitterandstuds said:


> Kourt is over in the South of France with her new man, she barely with her kids LOL



I almost fell out my chair reading this response about Kourt. So darn true!


----------



## bag-princess

Seems like all of his ex's are doing better than him!

Upgrade! Rob Kardashian’s Ex Just Married the Son of the World's Richest Black Woman


http://www.bet.com/celebrities/news...ee_fb&kwp_0=452165&kwp_4=1725724&kwp_1=738529


----------



## mkr

Looks like he's wearing the same outfit then as he is now....


----------



## tweegy

*Sarcasm* Whoa! It's not creepy at all that she looks like Kim....


----------



## White Orchid

I can't stand any of these people, but I'm for the Sebastians and Dreams


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> Seems like all of his ex's are doing better than him!
> 
> Upgrade! Rob Kardashian’s Ex Just Married the Son of the World's Richest Black Woman
> 
> 
> http://www.bet.com/celebrities/news...ee_fb&kwp_0=452165&kwp_4=1725724&kwp_1=738529


From the Kardashians to him!!!  

I wonder how the met???


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> I can't stand any of these people, but I'm for the Sebastians and Dreams



I normally don't find babies cute,    but those eyelashes!


----------



## White Orchid

arnott said:


> I normally don't find babies cute,    but those eyelashes!


You what!?!?!


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> You what!?!?!









It'll be okay doll...


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> It'll be okay doll...


----------



## Sasha2012

Rob Kardashian stepped out for the first time since igniting a firestorm of drama with ex and mother-of-his child Blac Chyna back on Instagram in July.

The only Kardashian son appeared to be in good spirits as he took care of errands with his little girl Dream on Friday in Los Angeles.

The reality figure and sock designer looked healthy and happy while donning a blue baseball hat, black tee, and matching shorts as he carried his pink onesie-clad baby in his arms.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-goes-time-Chyna-drama.html#ixzz4pWJoSmw9


----------



## tweegy

Ugh [emoji19] 

Only nice part about that pic is dream ...


----------



## morgan20

Healthy and happy? Nah


----------



## Thatgirl00

That was my first thought - "healthy????"


----------



## Storm702

Rob looks like how I feel after I bingewatch Netflix & eat pizza for 3


----------



## tweegy

Storm702 said:


> Rob looks like how I feel after I bingewatch Netflix & eat pizza for 3



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2017/09/16...eaching-custody-agreement-with-ex-blac-chyna/

*Rob Kardashian*‘s daughter *Dream* is getting so big!

The 30-year-old reality TV star took to Twitter to share an adorable photo of his 10-month-old daughter calling her “my twin.”

The day before, it was reported that *Rob*and *Dream*‘s mom *Blac Chyna* have finally reached a custody agreement.

The former couple will share 50/50 custody of their daughter, and *Chyna* has decided to drop the domestic abuse charges against *Rob* for now.

“Because Rob agreed to continue to stay away from Chyna and not contact her, Chyna has agreed to take the domestic abuse hearing scheduled for Monday, September 18 off the calendar,” *Chyna*‘s lawyer *Lisa Bloom *told _E!_. “She will always have the right to go back into court if further incidents of domestic abuse occur. This agreement does not resolve all disputes between Chyna and Rob.”


----------



## bag-princess

oh my goodness!!!  she is the cutest little chubby angel!


----------



## mkr

Those fat rolls!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I can't take her cute and chubby she is


----------



## Lounorada

So cute!


----------



## TC1

I hate it when people post pics of their children on the kitchen counter. I know of someone who had their child on the counter for a picture, they slipped off and suffered a skull fracture.


----------



## Storm702

mkr said:


> Those fat rolls!![emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Loooove it when babies look like they're  wearing rubber bands!


----------



## bag-princess

Blac Chyna Comes After Rob Kardashian After Major Legal Battle Loss


The drama between between Blac Chyna and Rob Kardashian is far from over. In fact, it looks like it's about to heat up!

Chyna, who claims her former fiancé is hellbent on destroying her life after she walked out on their relationship, recently suffered a major blow in her ongoing legal battle against her ex and his famous family when the rest of the Keeping Up with the Kardashians clan — specifically Kim Kardashian and Kris Jenner —were tentatively dismissed from the lawsuit.

As Celebuzz! previously reported, the 29-year-old reality star was suing Rob, Kim, and Kris for ruining her career by torpedoing the second season of Rob & Chyna, claiming the family used their influence over E! to axe the show after she had broken up with her co-star. She also accused her baby daddy of physical abuse when they were still together.

Despite her accusations, a Los Angeles judge ruled on Thursday, Jan. 18, the Kardashian women were dismissed from the case because he couldn't see how Kim and Kris could possibly concoct a scheme to get Rob & Chyna despite its successful ratings. Refuting Chyna's allegations that she was booted from E! because the Kardashians were portraying her as a unfit mom, he said it's hard to imagine a TV network wouldn't do a show where the woman is a bad mother, according to TMZ.

The judge also brushed off Chyna's claim that the Kardashians interfered with her Season 2 deal, arguing the reality star was only in negotiations with E! and didn't have an enforceable contract that would hold in court.

Though Kim and Kris are no longer attached to the lawsuit, the judge allowed Chyna the right to pursue further legal action against the mother-and-daughter duo if she were to create a new case against them. For now, Rob is the only Kardashian on the case.


According to court documents, Rob and his family asked for a jury trial but indicated that they would be willing to continue mediation with Chyna and her legal team behind closed doors. Should the Kardashians get what they want, it could mean another severe hit in Chyna's lawsuit.

However, Chyna might want to rethink her strategy as she's already knee-deep in lawsuits. As we reported, Rob, 30, filed his own against the mom-of-two in September 2017 for assault, battery, and vandalism.

In legal documents, Rob alleged he suffered multiple injuries when he was attacked by his ex on Dec. 14, 2016 — just weeks following the birth of their daughter, Dream — during a heated argument. Not only did he claim Chyna choked him with a phone charger cord, but that she also threw a chair at his Bentley when he tried to leave the scene.

Rob contended the damages Chyna did to their house, which they were renting from Kylie Jenner, was in excess of $100,000. The Arthur George sock designer and his little sister are now seeking monetary compensation for the repair work needed.





http://www.celebuzz.com/g/blac-chyn...k&utm_medium=NIBND-7164&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


----------



## mkr

Sock designer. That’s rich.


----------



## redney

A jury trial! hahahahahahhaa can you imagine the tea you'd hear sitting on that jury.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Sock designer. That’s rich.




I love when they call him that!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
#shade




redney said:


> A jury trial! hahahahahahhaa can you imagine the tea you'd hear sitting on that jury.




Yes indeed!


----------



## bag-princess

this Made me clutch my pearls!!! 










						Blac Chyna sends sizzling message to Ray J's estranged wife - Rolling Out
					

Reality TV star Blac Chyna ratcheted up the temperature on Instagram when she made a graphic sexual request to Princess Love.



					rollingout.com


----------



## bag-princess

Rob Kardashian and Tyga Refute Blac Chyna's Claims That She Receives 'No Support' for Her Kids
					

Rob Kardashian and Tyga broke down their financial contributions for the children they share with Blac Chyna after the star said she receives "no child support."




					people.com


----------



## Jayne1

Rob pays child support?  Rob has a job and earns enough to pay child support? lol


----------



## limom

That socks money is looooong, I tell you


----------



## Swanky

Love the dads clapping back!!


----------



## limom

New storylines: the K men find their spines..,


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> That socks money is looooong, I tell you




and people thought it would never work!


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m more surprised that he essentially has primary custody if he has his daughter 5 days a week and Chyna only has her 2. If anything she should be paying him child support seeing as he has her the majority of the time.


----------



## TC1

Didn't her post start our with something like..I had to get rid of a few of my cars... cause I'm a mama. GTFOH you can't drive more than one vehicle at a time and don't even see your kids...that's not a mama.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sh!t looking back at the article Tyga has the same arrangement as Rob. Meaning that she only has both of her kids 2 days a week and it’s even the same days. She is not a mom to these kids she’s a egg donor. Also how is her having to get rid of cars either Rob’s or Tyga’s problem? If she can’t manage her money that’s her problem not theirs. Is it wrong that now I want them to team up and seek child support from her? She started the BS drama they should finish it.


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> Sh!t looking back at the article Tyga has the same arrangement as Rob. Meaning that she only has both of her kids 2 days a week and it’s even the same days.


Same days?  Meaning she only has to hire a nanny for those 2 days?  Get it all over with at one time.


----------



## pixiejenna

Yep only Sunday and Monday with both kids. Honestly it sounds awful but it’s probably better for the kids minimal time with her and they can at least support each other have someone to play with for those two long days. Those two day a week nannies must be really expensive so expensive she had to sell several cars to pay them lol.


----------



## lallybelle

The Rob/Tyga clap backs were what we didn't know we needed in 2022.


----------



## bag-princess

Ryan Seacrest Subpoenaed By Blac Chyna To Testify In Trial With Kardashian/Jenner Family
					

Rob Kardashian's ex is set to question the television producer for 30 minutes.




					radaronline.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m wondering if that’s why she got rid of her cars. I’m sure those legal fees are no joke and you are going up against PMK and her lawyers are on speed dial. Ryan has bank too thanks to the Kardashian family.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m wondering if that’s why she got rid of her cars. I’m sure those legal fees are no joke and you are going up against PMK and her lawyers are on speed dial. *Ryan has bank too thanks to the Kardashian family.*




exactly and he ain't about to roll over them and jeapordize that for her.


----------



## limom

Ryan has bank because of the kardash?
All along, I thought it was because of merv


----------



## pixiejenna

Interesting I know that they had a show, I never watched it I’m surprised that they got the green light for a second season. She doesn’t have a chance in hell going up against the Kardashian’s and Seacrest.


----------



## limom

PMK is shrewd, she probably set up Chyna to get a juicy check.
Those non stop commercials “don’t go against the family” are so cheesy
Who came up with that cray concept?
And the K crying about people traumatizing them?????
How about the retinas and brains of millions of viewers????


----------



## lallybelle

LOL she & Rob were a mess by that point. I'm sure they didn't want to film their disfunction & fighting etc. She's acting like everything was all cool and it was a conspiracy not to continue the show.

Go get her PMK. I'm sorry but I can't stand a woman who doesn't take care of her own business and is looking for a payout. Which is why she was with Rob and got pregnant in the first place LBR.


----------



## limom

And what were Rob’s options?
For real?


----------



## lallybelle

limom said:


> And what were Rob’s options?
> For real?



Never said he was a catch himself apart from the K money....


----------



## bag-princess

well.........this is going to blow her theory of how they sabotoged her and had the show cancelled.











						‘Rob & Chyna’ producer testifies a Season 2 was never green lit
					

“I would not pick up this show,” he admitted via Zoom from his home in San Pedro, Calif. “There was no more Rob and Chyna.”




					pagesix.com


----------



## Jayne1

Is Rob in court - or only the females?


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Is Rob in court - or only the females?




the funny thing is that she is not suing Rob - just all the K females!!  so knowing Rob and how he likes to stay out of the press i doubt he is there since it has nothing to do with him.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Poor Rob…I think they all babied him so much that he never truly grew up and became a MAN.


----------



## Swanky

He’s too old to get my sympathy.


----------



## pixiejenna

I watched a clip of the first episode in the link above OMFG no wonder they didn’t get a second season that was rough to watch. I can’t imagine how awkward that had to be to film.

I’m also in the no sympathy for Rob group. He’s a adult and he‘s literally had everything handed to him, the fact that he hasn’t become a fraction as successful as his sisters is his own doing. He felt like he was too good to do what they’re doing because he was going to become a lawyer. Ironically Kim is the one who passed the baby bar and he didn’t even go to law school.


----------



## Materielgrrl

bag-princess said:


> the funny thing is that she is not suing Rob - just all the K females!!  so knowing Rob and how he likes to stay out of the press i doubt he is there since it has nothing to do with him.



Did some more Googling. The suit was originally against all of them, but the judge separated Rob from this suit because she has additional allegations that are not part of the issues with the ladies. Don't know what those other issues are legally, but his trial with her is after this one.


----------



## limom

Materielgrrl said:


> Did some more Googling. The suit was originally against all of them, but the judge separated Rob from this suit because she has additional allegations that are not part of the issues with the ladies. Don't know what those other issues are legally, but his trial with her is after this one.


Revenge porn. he put her on blast.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I can’t believe he did that. So dang immature. Grow up, already! He now has a dtr. I hope someone doesn’t do her dirty like he did her mom.


----------



## bag-princess

classic Kardashian 










						Kardashians ICE OUT Chyna by trademarking Dream's name for 'toy brand'
					

THE KARDASHIAN family has iced out Rob Kardashian’s baby mama Blac Chyna by trademarking her daughter Dream’s name to create a “toy brand.” Chyna, 33, has been facing off against Kris and Kylie Jen…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## limom

Dream is absolutely precious. A beautiful child.
So Chyna abused both Tyga and Rob?
Yet Kris does not adress the fact that Kylie was under age having sex with a grown man.
Ok then


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> classic Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kardashians ICE OUT Chyna by trademarking Dream's name for 'toy brand'
> 
> 
> THE KARDASHIAN family has iced out Rob Kardashian’s baby mama Blac Chyna by trademarking her daughter Dream’s name to create a “toy brand.” Chyna, 33, has been facing off against Kris and Kylie Jen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com



Wow, that’s so shrewd and cold at the same time  The K’s are always thinking of new ways to exploit (sorry, capitalize) on their female clan members while Blac Chyna is only focused on blowing away money on expensive cars and handbags. You snooze, you lose I guess.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> Wow, that’s so shrewd and cold at the same time  The K’s are always thinking of new ways to exploit (sorry, capitalize) on their female clan members while Blac Chyna is only focused on blowing away money on expensive cars and handbags. You snooze, you lose I guess.


How is his sox line doing?
Exactly


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> Wow, that’s so shrewd and cold at the same time  The K’s are always thinking of new ways to exploit (sorry, capitalize) on their female clan members while Blac Chyna is only focused on blowing away money on expensive cars and handbags. You snooze, you lose I guess.




and i would bet big money they will not do anything at all with it - it was just to keep her from attempting to do anything with it!      we know rob isn't going to be able to make anything happen with it.


----------



## pixiejenna

I half see them not doing anything with it like bag-princess said they just don’t want chyna to be able to use it. But who knows I could see PMK pursuing it when she’s older. Rob may not have been able to kash in on their success but I think that he’d want to set her up for success and PMK is good at what she dose.


----------



## Swanky

Rob and his fam have as much right to trademark it as she does. . . they got to it first!


----------



## limom

Trademarking the word Dream?
Good luck with holding on to that pattern.
Chyna could sell a variation of the name just to be spiteful.


----------



## bag-princess

don't think it works like that











						Blac Chyna Demands a Redo on the Stand Over Revenge Porn Nudes
					

Chyna says she wants to take the stand again and have her previous cross-examination testimony stricken from the record, claiming that seeing the revenge porn photos of herself derailed her testimony.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## pixiejenna

PMK’s boy toy took the stand he saw her hit rob, she hit him too by being in her proximity, he helped Rob leave and when he asked her what was wrong she said she hated him why would she be with this fat ef if it wasn’t for who his family is.









						Corey Gamble testifies he saw Blac Chyna hit, whip Rob Kardashian
					

Kris Jenner’s longtime boyfriend said it was just after daybreak on Dec. 15, 2016 when he rushed to Kylie Jenner’s house where Rob and Chyna had been staying.




					pagesix.com


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> PMK’s boy toy took the stand he saw her hit rob, she hit him too by being in her proximity, he helped him leave and when he asked her what was wrong she said she hated him why would she be with this fat ef if it wasn’t for who his family is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corey Gamble testifies he saw Blac Chyna hit, whip Rob Kardashian
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner’s longtime boyfriend said it was just after daybreak on Dec. 15, 2016 when he rushed to Kylie Jenner’s house where Rob and Chyna had been staying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com





Corey could tell me the sky was blue and i would still go outside to look and see!


----------



## bag-mania

So Rob did testify in court today. And he had plenty to say.









						Rob Kardashian Testifies Blac Chyna Tried to Kill Him, Says He Didn't Love Her
					

Rob Kardashian says his relationship with Blac Chyna started when he was going through the worst part of his life, and says he didn't even love her when they got engaged.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## limom

Did she take his Twinkie's away?
TMZ was paid! Was the popo called?
Really Rob?
*He testified things went south quickly, and when he asked her to marry him, he didn't even love her ... "It wasn't real love. I had a baby with this girl."

Rob testified Chyna beat him at least 5 times over the course of their relationship. He continued, "I had a gun held to my head several times by this woman. That's not love."*


----------



## pixiejenna

Apparently Chynas former manager and lawyer testified that season two was never greenlighted. He was expecting it to but never received a contract. When they fell they he billed the network for a $100,000 kill fee for the end of the show which Chyna did receive. So she was paid for the ending of her show.









						In devastating testimony, Blac Chyna team's own witness says 'Rob & Chyna' season 2 never officially existed
					

In devastating testimony, a witness being grilled by a Kardashian lawyer said there never really was an approved "Rob & Chyna" season two.




					www.insider.com


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Apparently Chynas former manager and lawyer testified that season two was never greenlighted. He was expecting it to but never received a contract. When they fell they he billed the network for a $100,000 kill fee for the end of the show which Chyna did receive. So she was paid for the ending of her show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In devastating testimony, Blac Chyna team's own witness says 'Rob & Chyna' season 2 never officially existed
> 
> 
> In devastating testimony, a witness being grilled by a Kardashian lawyer said there never really was an approved "Rob & Chyna" season two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insider.com





as they say.............."it be your own people!"    i guess she can still try to point the finger at Kris and the rest of them which i have no problem believing is true but without a smoking gun it is nothing but hearsay.  they did not want to work with her or have anything to do with her anymore so why wouldn't they want it over and done with.


----------



## limom

Is it true that they were pretending to film?


----------



## meluvs2shop

She’s going to be broke (if not already), if she doesn’t reinvent herself. I’m not sure you need a stylist for court especially when you are trying to get money from ppl. Court can be a very daunting place. Just wear a nice well fitted suit and call it a day. And then there’s an article about it.








						Blac Chyna's Stylist Holly Larry On Dressing Her For The Kardashian Case: "I was Going for Simple, Classic, and Chic"
					

Larry says, "She's keen on dressing professionally and having a look."




					thestateoffashion.bulletin.com


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> She’s going to be broke (if not already), if she doesn’t reinvent herself. I’m not sure you need a stylist for court especially when you are trying to get money from ppl. Court can be a very daunting place. Just wear a nice well fitted suit and call it a day. And then there’s an article about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blac Chyna's Stylist Holly Larry On Dressing Her For The Kardashian Case: "I was Going for Simple, Classic, and Chic"
> 
> 
> Larry says, "She's keen on dressing professionally and having a look."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestateoffashion.bulletin.com




my exact thought - why does she need a stylist for court!!   IF he really and truly works for her he must think she is going to get the big $$$ or he is a really good friend working for cheap/free and using her to get his name out.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m sure Amber Heard has a glam team as that trial is world news. And she’s Hollywood enough, to not talk about it, ykwim? Everyone is talking about her case with Depp. But not everyone is talking about Chyna’s case. I hope you are right, he’s a friend and they bartered a deal.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> She’s going to be broke (if not already), if she doesn’t reinvent herself. I’m not sure you need a stylist for court especially when you are trying to get money from ppl. Court can be a very daunting place. Just wear a nice well fitted suit and call it a day. And then there’s an article about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blac Chyna's Stylist Holly Larry On Dressing Her For The Kardashian Case: "I was Going for Simple, Classic, and Chic"
> 
> 
> Larry says, "She's keen on dressing professionally and having a look."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestateoffashion.bulletin.com


But she has an Onlyfans so she does make money... ?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Probably, right! Did you hear the “catch me outside”girl has made $52 MILLION from only fans!


----------



## bisousx

Kim’s been dismissed from the case.

https://people.com/tv/kim-kardashian-dropped-from-blac-chyna-lawsuit-judge-rules/


----------



## lallybelle

The K's won the case. Just announced earlier.


----------



## bag-princess

Jury gives sweeping win to Kardashians in Blac Chyna lawsuit
					

LOS ANGELES (AP) — A jury on Monday gave a sweeping win to the Kardashian family in former reality TV star Blac Chyna’s lawsuit against them.  The Los Angeles jury found that none of the members defamed Chyna, nor did any interfere with her contract by convincing the E!




					apnews.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Glad that the jury sided with the Kardashian’s. Looks like Rob’s trial starts next week, I wonder if everyone will have to testify again. I feel like they’re going to have to.


----------



## Swanky

What a waste of $$!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Alright, Chyna I hope you have a Plan B. Or is Rob’s case your backup plan.


----------



## TC1

Didn't Rob proudly say he pays 40K for private school for Dream and all her expenses? How much money is Kris forking over to Rob? If I were in the family I wouldn't be stoked about supporting Rob on his ass and not wanting to film, but wants the $$$


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Didn't Rob proudly say he pays 40K for private school for Dream and all her expenses? How much money is Kris forking over to Rob? If I were in the family I wouldn't be stoked about supporting Rob on his ass and not wanting to film, but wants the $$$


I'm sure mommy is covering it.  I know plenty of parents who support their lazy a$$ children while their other children work.


----------



## bag-mania

purseinsanity said:


> I'm sure mommy is covering it.  I know plenty of parents who support their lazy a$$ children while their other children work.



Yeah, and one grandchild shouldn’t be singled out to get a lesser education while all of the others are getting expensive educations. Not if Kris can afford it (and she can).


----------



## Jayne1

Rob posted sexual photos of BC on his Instagram.  Isn't she suing him for that?

She has an OnlyFans - but the jury could still side with her on this one.


----------



## bag-princess

Plan B!!       










						Tokyo Toni Creates GoFundMe for Daughter Blac Chyna’s Appeal Against Kardashian Legal Win | TheReal.com
					

Tokyo Toni is raising funds for daughter Blac Chyna’s appeal following her defamation lawsuit loss to members of the Kardashian-Jenner family.




					thereal.com
				












						Cheering for Blac Chyna, organized by Shalana Hunter
					

Hey It’s Tokyo Toni    Family and friends                                                   … Shalana Hunter needs your support for Cheering for Blac Chyna



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know what specifically was the reason why Rob’s case had to be separate from the rest of the family. But I do recall he posted revenge porn which is a sh!ty thing to do. Even if she’s a stripper and dose FO doesn’t make it ok for him to post revenge porn.

I’m not surprised by Chynas mom starting a gofundme I am surprised that they’ve raised $460 so far! Who the hell are these imbeciles donating money to her? She is literally talking money from people who are no where near as wealthy as her to fund her lawsuit.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t know what specifically was the reason why Rob’s case had to be separate from the rest of the family. But I do recall he posted revenge porn which is a sh!ty thing to do. Even if she’s a stripper and dose FO doesn’t make it ok for him to post revenge porn.
> 
> I’m not surprised by Chynas mom starting a gofundme I am surprised that they’ve raised $460 so far!* Who the hell are these imbeciles donating money to her?* She is literally talking money from people who are no where near as wealthy as her to fund her lawsuit.




this made me     !!!!  they obviously did not see her strutting into court with he $$$ Birkin bag - she better sell that if she is hard up for some money to pay her bills.


----------



## pukasonqo

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t know what specifically was the reason why Rob’s case had to be separate from the rest of the family. But I do recall he posted revenge porn which is a sh!ty thing to do. Even if she’s a stripper and dose FO doesn’t make it ok for him to post revenge porn.
> 
> I’m not surprised by Chynas mom starting a gofundme I am surprised that they’ve raised $460 so far! Who the hell are these imbeciles donating money to her? She is literally talking money from people who are no where near as wealthy as her to fund her lawsuit.



There is one (or a few) born every minute
Where do they got those nicknames: Blac Chyna and Tokyo Toni?


----------



## pixiejenna

I have no idea how but she's now up to $1,400! I thought I would share some of the comments posted. While there's a few fans the majority are ads or people paying to tell her off. It comes off as a very Kardashian kind of move. Instead of paying someone I don't like to tell them I don't like the I did something different. I decided to report the gofundme. While her mom took down the original wording. It is still fraudulent IMO for a multimillionaire to beg for money for legal services also she hasn't paid taxes since 2015 people.


----------



## uhpharm01

Blac Chyna Suspect in Battery Investigation, Allegedly Kicked Woman in Stomach (VIDEO)
					

Blac Chyna is under investigation for an alleged battery.




					www.tmz.com
				




just drama


----------



## pixiejenna

Now the Kardashians have filed petition for Chyna to pay their legal fees for the case she lost lmao. I can't be the only one who finds this absolutely hilarious. 

https://people.com/tv/kardashian-je...-for-blac-chyna-to-pay-390k-cover-legal-fees/


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Now the Kardashians have filed petition for Chyna to pay their legal fees for the case she lost lmao. I can't be the only one who finds this absolutely hilarious.
> 
> https://people.com/tv/kardashian-je...-for-blac-chyna-to-pay-390k-cover-legal-fees/



i saw that and just SMH at them!


----------



## pixiejenna

Don't know the terms but Rob and Chyna settled their case just before the jury selection. I wonder if this means Chyna is no longer appeal her previous case.









						Rob Kardashian and Blac Chyna Agree to Settlement Ahead of Second Trial
					

Jury selection had been set to begin Monday in the trial over Chyna’s allegations that her former fiance Rob Kardashian maliciously posted nude photos of her after their breakup.



					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## bag-princess

Dream is another little doll


----------

